# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  كشف اللثام عمن ذكرهم الألباني في السلسلتين من المعاصرين الأعلام ..

## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" أن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله 


قال الألباني رحمه الله في " مقدمة السلسلة الضعيفة " ( ص 3-4 ) 
" ولما كان من طبيعة البشر التي خلقهم الله عليها العجز العلمي المشار إليه في قوله تعالى { ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء } 
كان بدهياً جداً أن لا يجمد الباحث عند رأي أو اجتهاد له قديم إذا ما بدا له أن الصواب في غيره من جديد ولذلك تجد في كتب العلماء اقوالا متعارضة عن الإمام الواحد في الحديث وتراجم رواته وفي الفقه وبخاصة عن الإمام أحمد وقد تميز في ذلك الإمام الشافعي بما اشتهر عنه أن له مذهبين : قديم وحديث 

وعليه فلا يستغربن القارئ الكريم تراجعي عن بعض الآراء والأحكام أننا نقف ما بين آونة وأخرى على مطبوعات جديدة ومخطوطات او مصورات بعيدة عن متناول أيدي الباحثين والمحققين فيساعد ذلك بالوقوف والاستفادة على التحقيق 

وهذا وذاك هو السر في بروز كثير من التصحيحات والتعديلات على بعض ما يطبع أو ما يعاد طبعه منها .." ا ه 

" فلما كان من طبيعة البشر القصور والعجز ولما كانت هناك مطبوعات جديدة ومخطوطات أو مصورات لما تكن مطبوعة في تلك الآونة ساعدت المرء على تراجعه عن بعض الآراء والأحكام والاجتهادات التي يراه في ظنه صوابا وبانت له على عكسها وليس هذا عيباً إنما العيب والقصور ان يستمر على ذلك بعد علمه وتراجعه عن خطئه ..

ولقد حاولت في هذا المجلد ان استقصي من ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني من الأعلام المشهورين سواء من انتقدهم الشيخ أو اثنى عليهم والكلام على بعض تحقيقاتهم بيانا للناس لمنهجهم وبخاصة أهل الأهواء وذوي البدع ومن نحا نحوهم من المتعصبة الجهلة ! 

وليس غرضي في هذا الكتاب الرد على فرية بعض أهل البدع وبيان ما فيها من الأخطاء الكثيرة إنما هو عبارة عن تعريف مختصر بمنهجهم لئلا يغتر بهم من لا علم ببعض مؤلفاتهم ومناهجهم بيانا للناس وهدى ..



وهناك من رأى المخالفة ديدينا يخالف في سبيل الطعن والتشهير بالألباني مستغلا سهوا أو خطأ وقع فيه ولا عصمة إلا للمعصوم فحاول إسقاطه جملة .." 

" ذكرني ذلك بحديث ....
" سيخرج في أمتي أقوام تتجارى بهم الأهواء كما يتجارى الكلب بصاحبه ولا يبقى منه عرق ولا مفصل إلا دخله " 
" صحيح الترغيب " ( رقم 48 ) .

" وقد تبين لي ولكثير من طلبة العلم والفضلاء في مختلف البلاد والأصقاع أهمية تلك المقالات وفائدتها الكبرى تكمن تنبيه الناس وتبيين زيف بعض الكتّاب والمحققين الذين هدفهم الربح المادي والتجاري ولانتشار التحقيق وبخاصة في الحقبة الأخيرة وتداولها على ألسنة الناس على اختلاف تفاوتهم وقدراتهم العقلية وسعة انتشارها في هذا العصر الذي اتيحت له من الوسائل الحديثة ومما تصدرها المطابع الأمر الذي يوجب على العلماء المحققين ان يبذلوا قصارى جهدهم في التحقيق لدى كتاباتهم وطباعتهم لكتب السلف .." 

والله أعلم .



..............................  ..

1- [ الشيخ عبدالله الحبشي الهرري نزيل دمشق ].


" صاحب فرقة أو طائفة الأحباش ظهرت حديثا في لبنان لإحياء مناهج أهل الكلام والصوفية بهدف إفساد العقيدة وتفكيك وحدة المسلمين وكما عمل هذا الرجل على بث الأحقاد ونشر الفتن بسبب ترويجه لمذاهب أهل التصوف الباطنية والرفض ولهم أفكار ومعتقدات يخالفون فيها أهل الإسلام وهم منهم براء .
ورد عليهم أهل العلم المحققين ومن أهل العلم الشيخ الألباني في رسالة له 
وبيان ضلالات القوم واستدلالهم بالأحاديث الضعيفة والآثار الواهية ...
فقال الألباني في " مقدمة الضعيفة " ( ص 45 ) : 
" فرددت عليه في مجلة " التمدن " بينت فيها خطأه في ذلك بأسلوب علمي نزيه خلافاً لما جرى هو عليه في رسالته ثم نشرنا في ذلك في رسالة مفردة بعنوان " الرد على التعقيب الحثيث " فمن شاء الاطلاع على الحقيقة فليرجع إليها 
وفي أثناء نشرنا الرد في المجلة ولما يكد ينته طلع علينا فضيلة الشيخ الحبشي برد آخر سماه " نصرة التعقب الحثيث " شحنه بالمغالطات والسب والافتراء والخروج عن الرد بالتي هي أحسن حتى لقد أنذرني بسوء الخاتمة إن أنا استمررت على نهجي العلمي المخالف لفهمه وعلمه ! فلما رأيت ذلك صرفت النظر عن الرد عليه مرة أخرى حرصا مني على الوقت كما بينته في خاتمة ردي المشار إليه ولعلنا نذكر بعض شبهاته .." 

وننقل كلام عظيم لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله كما في " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 28/ 231-233 ) في وجوب الرد على أهل البدع وإنه من آكد الواجبات :

"... ومثل أئمة البدع من أهل المقالات المخالفة للكتاب والسنة أو العبادات المخالفة للكتاب والسنة فإن بيان حالهم وتحذير الأمة منهم واجب باتفاق المسلمين حتى قيل لأحمد بن حنبل الرجل يصوم ويصلي ويعتكف أحب إليك أو يتكلم في أهل البدع ؟ فقال : إذا قام واعتكف قائما هو لنفسه وإذا تكلم في أهل البدع قائما هو للمسلمين في سبيل الله إذا تطهير سبيل الله ودينه ومنهاجه وشرعته ودفع بغي هؤلاء وعدوانهم على ذلك واجب بالاتفاق المسلمين ولولا من يقيمه الله لدفع ضرر هؤلاء لفسد الدين وكان فساده أعظم من فساد استيلاء العدو من أهل الحرب فإن هؤلاء إذا استولوا لم يفسدوا القلوب وما فيها من الدين إلا تبعا وأما أولئك فهم يفسدون القلوب ابتداء ..." 

وأفضل ما كتب عن القوم الفاضل الدكتور سعد بن علي الشهراني حفظه الله حيث بيّن : 
ضلالات القوم في كتابه النفيس " فرقة الأحباش " نشأتها – عقائدها – آثارها " 
الذي كان أصل هذا الكتاب عبارة عن رسالة علمية لنيل درجة الدكتوراه من قسم العقيدة لجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة وحصل فيها على درجة " امتياز " .

وخلاصة القول فيهم حيث قال في خاتمة بحثه ( ص 1239- 1245 ) : 
ط ( دار عالم الفوائد ) للنشر والتوزيع " 

· أن عبد الله الهرري الحبشي أحد رؤس البدعة والفتنة في هذا العصر يشهد عليه بذلك تاريخه في هرر حين سعة في إغلاق الجمعية الوطنية الإسلامية وتكفير دعاتها ونبزهم بالوهابية ! كما تشهد عليه كتبه وأقواله المليئة بالخرافات والبدع وتاريخه هو وأتباعه في لبنان وخارج لبنان مليء بالصراعات والفتن وضرب الأبرياء وشق صف المسلمين وتعميق الخلافات فيما بينهم 
وبعد كتابه هذه النتيجة اطلعت على فتوى لأعضاء اللجنة الدائمة وهم من كبار العلماء سئلوا فيها عن عبد الله الحبشي فأجبوا : " الرجل المذكور رجل سوء من رؤوس البدعة والضلال في هذا العصر وقد جنّد نفسه وأتباعه لهدم عقيدة المسلمين التي كان عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه والتابعون ..." فتوى رقم ( 19077 ) 

· أن عبد الله الحبشي دعي من أدعياء العلم مصاب بداء العجب بالنفس والتعالي حتى على مشايخه منذ شبابه حتى طرده بعضهم 

· أن عبد الله الحبشي جمع كثيرا ً من الشبهات النقلية والعقلية والتي فتن بها بعض المسلمين وقد تلقفها ممن تقدمه من المبتدعة فهو بحق ( جامع للشبهات ) وليس كما يزعم أنه ( خادم علم الحديث ) 

· أن نشاط الأحباش والإمكانات الهائلة التي لديهم في بيئة منهارة اقتصاديا يؤكد وجود أيد خفية تدعمهم 

· أن معرفة الله عند الأحباش هي أول واجب على المكلف وانها نظرية واتبعوا منهج المتكلمين في الاستدلال على وجود الله بدليل حدوث الجواهر والأعراض ...

· إغفال الأحباش لتوحيد الألوهية واهتمامهم بتقرير توحيد الربوبية بطرق غير شرعية 

· تحريف الأحباش مصطلحات شرعية مهمة عن معانيها الصحيحة ليسوغوا شركياتهم وبدعهم ومما حرفوه " التوحيد والإله العبادة الدعاء الاستعانة والاستغاثة الاستعاذة " وجوزوا طلب مالم تجر به العادة من الأموات 

· حصر الحبشي صفات الله تعالى الواجب معرفتها في ثلاث عشرة صفة وكفّر من ينكرها 

· أوّل الأحباش بعض صفات الله تعالى الثابتة بالكتاب والسنة وإجماع سلف المة وهي العلو والاستواء والنزول والكلام والوجه واليدين والقدم والرجل والغضب والرضى كما أنه أنكر أن يرى الله جلا وعلا في جهة وقد تأثر بالمتكلمين وخصوصا الأشاعرة والماتريدية 

· أنكر الأحباش ان يكون القرآن كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى وإنما جبريل هو الذي عبّر عن كلام الله لأن كلام الله عندهم : معنى واحد قديم أزلي ليس له تعلق بمشيئته تعالى وقدرته وأنه ليس بحرف وصوت وإنما هو كلام نفسي وهو في هذا متأثر بالأشاعرة والماتريدية 

· الأيمان عند الأحباش التصديق بالقلب وقول اللسان فأخرجوا العمل من الإيمان وقالوا لا يزيد ولا ينقص ولا يستثنى فيه وانه لا فرق بين الإسلام والإيمان وهذا مخالف لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة وهو ان الإيمان قول وعمل يزيد بالطاعة وينقص بالمعصية ويجوز الاسثناء فيه على سبيل عدم تزكية النفس وأما الإسلام والإيمان فإنهما متلازمان : إذا اجتمعا افترقا وإذا افترقا اجتمعا " 

· أن الأحباش انحرفوا في التكفير انحرافات خطيرة فكفروا المعين ولم يعذروا بالجهل أو بالشبهة كما كفروا من أنكر صفات الله الثابتة بالعقل دون النقل ولو جاهلا بل كفروا من أثبت علو الله تعالى على خلقه ...

· سوّغ الأحباش الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله بل ويقفون مدافعين وبشراسة عن المحكمين للقوانين الوضعية البشرية بدلا عن الشريعة الآلهية ...

· قرر الأحباش عقيدة الأشاعرة في القول بالكسب ونفي وجود قدرة العبد مؤثرة في الفعل كما وافقوهم في إنكار السببية ..

· يعتقد الأحباش أن إثبات النبوة يكون بالمعجزة فقط ولا شك أن المعجزات دليل صحيح لتقرير النبوة ولكن حصر إثبات النبوة في المعجزة فقط غير صحيح بل هو باطل شرعا وعقلا وهناك دلالات كثيرة لإثبات النبوة بغير المعجزة 

· يمتنع الحبشي من القول بعدالة جميع الصحابة وخص بالعدالة الطبقة العليل منهم وذلك ليتمكن من الطعن في معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه والذي خاض الحبشي في عرضه بالزور والباطل واتهمه اتهامات جائرة ..

· يحسن الأحباش كثيرا من البدع اعتمادا منهم على تقسيم البدعة إلى حسنة وسيئة مستندين في ذلك لبعض الشبهات ..

· تناقض الأحباش في دعواهم التوسل بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتبرك بآثاره وتكفيرهم لمن ينكر ذلك ثم يزعمون بأنهم ليسوا بحاجة لشفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنهم مؤمنون وحصروا شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل الكبائر ...

· لقد حسّن الأحباش الطرق الصوفية عموما وخاصة الطريقة التي سلكوها ويبايع شيخهم الحبشي عليها من تتلمذ على يديه في لبنان وفي سائر الأوطان ألا وهي الطريقة الرفاعية المليئة بالشركيات والبدع ..

· يدعو الأحباش لشركيات القبورية وبدعهم ومن دعاء الأموات وتوسل وتبرك بالقبور ويقومون بالدعايات للأضرحة والمقامات لتعميق هذا المنكر في قلوب اتباعهم 

· أكثر الأحباش من الطعن في شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن تيمية وكفروه فألف شيخهم كتاب " المقالات السنية في كشف ضلالات أحمد بن تيمية " ! حرف فيها تراجم العلماء وزور مدحهم ..

· طعن الأحباش في الإمام المجدد الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله وافتروا عليه وقولوه ما لم يقل وقاموا بحرب شعواء ضد دعوته الإصلاحية إلى توحيد الله ونبذ الإشراك به ..

· أفتى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله – الذي كفره الأحباش – فقد أفتى فتواه الشهيرة فيهم فقال : 

" إن طائفة الأحباش طائفة ضالة ورئيسهم عبد الله الحبشي معروف بانحرافه وضلاله فالواجب مقاطعتهم وإنكار عقيدتهم الباطلة وتحذير الناس منهم ومن الاستماع لهم أو قبول ما يقولون " 
ولذا افتت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء في نقاط 
· " أن جماعة الأحباش فرقة ضالة خارجة عن جماعة المسلمين ( أهل السنة والجماعة ) وأن الواجب عليهم الرجوع إلى الحق الذي كان عليه الصحابة والتابعون في جميع أبواب الدين في العمل والاعتقاد وذلك خير لهم وأبقى " 
· لا يجوز الاعتماد على فتاوى هذه الجماعة لأنهم يستبيحون التدين باقوال شاذة بل ومخالفة لنصوص القرآن والسنة 
· عدم الثقة بكلامهم على الأحاديث النبوية سواء من جهة الاسانيد أو من جهة المعاني 
· يجب على المسلمين في كل مكان الحذر والتحذير من هذه الجماعة الضالة ومن الوقوع في حبائلها تحت أي اسم أو شعار واحتساب النصح لاتباعها والمخدوعين بها وبيان فساد أفكارها وعقائدها " .

وقال الشيخ سعد الشهراني في ( ص 11-15 ) 
بعض الردود على هذه الفرقة : 
· مذكرة في أصول الدين " الرد على عبد الله الحبشي " للشيخ عثمان ابن عبد القادر الصافي أحد علماء طرابلس وكان قد أسماه أولا : " الأضواء الساطعة على ما في كتاب الدليل القويم على الصراط المستقيم من أفكار زائفة وعقائد زائغة " 
· إثبات علو الرحمن من قول فرعون لهامان " 
· " إطلاق الأعنة في الكشف عن مخالفات الحبشي للكتاب والسنة " 
واتضح فيما بعد أن مؤلفه هو مفتي جبل لبنان الشيخ محمد علي الجوزو ولم يذكر اسمه ابتداء لشدة العداء فيما بينه وبين الأحباش ولذا صودر الكتاب ممنع من لبنان 
· " الأحباش " كتب عليه إعداد عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله وهو كتيب صغير للتعريف بشكل مختصر بفرقة الأحباش 
· " تاريخ الفرق وعقائدها " للدكتور محمود سالم عبيدات 
· " الموسوعة الميسرة في الديان والمذاهب والأحزاب المعاصرة وكان من ضمنها " الأحباش " 
· وأبرز من كتب عن الحباش في عصرنا الشيخ " عبد الرحمن دمشقية – جزاه الله خيراً – فقد تصدى لهذه الطائفة بالرد والنقد بعدة كتب : 
- الرد على عبد الله الحبشي 
- الحبشي شذوذه وأخطاؤه 1989م 
- بين أهل السنة وأهل الفتنة 1990 م
- شبهات أهل الفتنة وأجوبة أهل السنة 1992 م
- موسوعة أهل السنة في نقد أصول فرقة الأحباش ومن وافقهم من أصولهم .."

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما أجمله من موضوع، موفق إن شاء الله.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 2 ) – [ المدعو محمد زاهد الكوثري عفا الله عنه ] 


  " رمز التعصب والتقليد حامل لواء الجهمية في هذا العصر ناشر للبدع ويثني على أهلها يعول عليه أهل البدع كثيرا وبخاصة الأشعرية والماتريدية والصوفية وغيرها من الفرق الضالة وبخاصة أهل الرفض يحتجون بكلامه ضد اهل السنة والجماعة ومحاربته لأهل الحديث وأعلام السنة والتوحيد  ولقد بين تحامله على أهل الحديث جمع من اهل العلم ومنهم الشيخ أحمد الغماري في كتاب سماه " بيان تلبيس المفتري محمد زاهد الكوثري " وكذلك الإمام المعلمي في " التنكيل "والألباني في " مقدمة التنكيل "  وكذلك الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في كتابه " براءة أهل السنة من الوقيعة في علماء الأمة " في الرد على الشيخ وتلميذه عبد الفتاح  ابو غدة الكوثري . وقدم له الشيخ الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله .

هاجم الكوثري جملة من علماء عصره بدافع العصبية لمذهبه الحنفي فكل من يخالف مذهبه واعتقاده صال عليه وجال ولم يسلم منه أحد من المتقدمين أو المتأخرين أو المعاصرين وفي تعاليقه من خلال تتبعي – فإنه بلا قيود ولا ضوابط شرعية فهو يوثق تارة ويضعف تارة على هواه وأخطأ في تراجم كثيرة كما استظهره الأستاذ ضيف الله المناصير في رسالته "
" جهود الكوثري في علوم الحديث " ( ص 204-205 ) 
وكما في كتاب " اختلاف اللفظ والرد على الجهمية والمشبهة " ( ص 47 ) : " .... ومن أراد الله تبصيره بصره ومن أراد به غير ذلك حيره " 

وذكر انه وقف على ما يزيد على ( 250 ) راو اخطأ فيهم أو وهم كما نبه على اغلاطه واخطائه في تعليقاته على ذيول التذكرة " العلامة الشيخ احمد رافع الطهطاوي في " التنبيه والايقاظ " 
واما اعتزاليته فقد كشفها الشيخ اسماعيل صبري في كتابه " موقف العلم " ( 392/ 3 ) 
وكذلك رسالة الأخ ( علي الفهيد ) " زاهد الكوثري وآراؤه الاعتقادية " 

عرض ونقد فقال ( ص 8 ) : 

" وهذه الدراسة تتناول علما من أعلام عصره وهو الشيخ محمد زاهد الكوثري ( 1296-1371 ه ) حيث إنه كان من أشد المنافحين عن مذهب الماتريدية وله أثر كبير على ابناء عصره .. والكوثري أدرك إحياء الدعوة السلفية بمصر وكان شديد المعارضة لها فتجده ينكر طبع المخطوطات السلفية ويتألم لإخراجها مثل ( السنة ) لعبدالله بن أحمد و ( نقض الدرامي ) للدارمي و ( التوحيد ) لابن خزيمة وكتب شيخ الإسلام وغيرها والتي نشط علماء السلف لإخراجها وطبعها حتى إنه كتب في ذلك مقالا بعنوان : 
" تحذير الأمة من دعاة الوثنية " ويقصد به دعاة السلف رحمهم الله .

وقال الدكتور ( علي الفهيد ) في مقدمة رسالته : 
            ( ص 10-18 ) : 
      " أن الكوثري رد وطعن على كثير من أئمة السلف قديماً وحديثاً فمنهم من طعن ورد عليه ومنهم من طعن عليه وغمزه فعل ذلك لأجل إثباتهم صفات الله وفق معتقد السلف 
       فقد رد على ابن خزيمة وعلى سفيان الثوري والأوزاعي ( تأنيب الخطيب 72 ) وعلى الحافظ صالح التميمي المشهور بصالح جزرة ( التأنيب 114-187 ) وعلى عبد الله بن أحمد وعلى الإمام ابن أبي حاتم فقد رد عليه مطولا ( التانيب 114-160 ) متهما إياه بالجهل بالتوحيد وسوء المعتقد والتشبيه .... إلخ 

     وعلى الإمام عبيد الله العكبري ( ابن بطة ) ( التأنيب 148 ) وعلى عثمان الدارمي ( التأنيب 16 ) وعلى مجاهد بن جبر ( تبين كذب المفتري 14 ) وعلى ابن المديني والدراقطني وابي حاتم ( التأنيب 90 ) ونعيم بن حماد طعن في معتقده 

          وأما طعونه في شيخ الإسلام وتلميذه ابن القيم فشيء كثير متفرق في رسائله وتعليقاته ...
ومن أهم النقاط على تعليقاته على الكتب الأمهات والتي يحرص طابعوها على إثبات حواشيه : 
·      حاول إرجاع معتقد من أثبت الصفات من السلف إلى جهل رواة الحديث وبساطتهم بسبب الأعراب وغيرهم فنقلوا أساطير اليهود والنصارى والمجوس وربما رفعوها إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجد التشبيه وشاع 
·      تبريره حال معبد الجهني في بدعته والاعتذار له 
·      نفي وجود من يعتقد معتقد الجهمية 
·      وصفه لعصر المتوكل بأنه ظهور للحشوية سبهم ودعى عليهم 
·      نسب بدعة التشبيه إلى المقادسة ( آل قدامة ) الحنبليين وأنهم ورثوها من ابن كرام 
·      قسم الامة كما ياتي : المالكية كلهم أشاعرة والشافعية ثلاثة أرباعهم أشاعرة وربع معتزلة والحنفية ثلثهم أشاعرة وثلثهم ماتريدية وأما الحنابلة فقسم أشاعرة وبعضهم مفوضة وأما غالبهم حشوية على طريقة السالمية الكرامية لكنهم اتصلوا بعلماء المسلمين ...
·      أن حواشيه وتعليقاته ليست فقط على كتب الحديث والتاريخ بل منها على كتب العقيدة وأشد من هذا إذا كانت على كتب لها نوع اعتبار عند علماء السلف ومنها :
-      تعليقه على " الأسماء والصفات " للبيهقي وإن كان البيهقي رحمه الله من الأشاعرة لكنه كما هو معروف من متقدميهم الذين يثبتون ما زاد على السبع 
-      تعليقه على كتاب " التنبيه والرد " للملطي وهو كتاب سلفي قديم غني عن التعريف 
-      تعليقه على كتاب ( الفرق بين الفرق ) للبغدادي 

ومما لا يدخل ضمن هذه الكتب ولكن له أثره : 
-      كتاب ( دفع شبه التشبيه ) لابن الجوزي وكم فيه من التشنيع والطعن والمغالطات 
-      تعليقه على كتاب ( العقيدة النظامية ) لابي المعالي الجويني 
-      تعليقه على كتاب ( الإنصاف في ما يجب اعتقاده ..) للباقلاني 
-      تعليقه على كتاب ( الانتصار والترجيح ) لابن الجوزي السبط 
-      
·      أن الكوثري ينسب بعض الأمور الاعتقادية إلى السلف وهي ليست من معتقدهم وينزل معتقد المتكلمين من أشاعرة أو ماتريدية على معتقد السلف ويستدل ببعض ما نقل عن السلف على ضوء منهج المتكلمين فهو يقرر معتقد الأشاعرة أو الماتريدية وربما الجهمية مثل الاستواء والنزول على ان هذا مذهب ائمة السلف 
·      تأثر بعض اهل عصره ومن بعدهم بكتبه واقواله وهذا الامر باق الى اليوم وثناؤهم عليه وتقريظهم كتبه ( كثناء محمد ابي زهرة – انظر مقدمة المقالات ( 14-21 ) وتضمين شبير أحمد كتاب الكوثري ( الإشفاق ) في كتابه ( فتح الملهم في شرح المسلم ) وشبير أحمد له تفسير للقرآن الكريم باللغة الأردو وهو من علماء الأحناف 
·      ترديد بعض الناس مقولات هي من آراء الكوثري مثل قول ( الأمذهبية قنطرة اللادينية ) قالها الشيخ البوطي وغيره ) يقول احدهم : وهو قول لو تدبره المنصف لوجده من جوامع الكلم ) مقالات الكوثري جمع احمد خيري 84 ) 
·      تعليقات السقاف المبتدع على كتاب ابن الجوزي ( دفع شبه التشبيه ) هو كلام الكوثري حذو القذة بالقذة إلا قليلاً 

ويقول المؤلف عن سبب اختيار الموضوع : ( ص 17-18 ) : 
" لم اجد – فيما أعلم – من تناوله بدراسة علمية نقدية في مسائل الاعتقاد إلا : 
-      " جهود الكوثري في علم الحديث " للطالب / ضيف الله المناصير وهي عبارة عن رسالة ماجستير وهي في بيان جهوده وآرائه في الحديث 
-      التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل " للشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن المعلمي 
-      " بيان مخالفة الكوثري لاعتقاد السلف " د محمد الخميس وهي رسالة صغيرة جدا كانت عرضا لبعض آرائه دون مناقشة او حصر 
-      كتاب " بيان تلبيس المفتري محمد زاهد الكوثري " لأحمد الغماري فإنه تعرض فيه للكوثري من ناحية الصناعة الحديثية وايضا الغماري يحتاج لمن ينقده كما لا يخفى 
-      ردود عامة لبعض العلماء مثل بهجة الأثري وتعديه على التراث ومحمد ناصر الدين الألباني في مقدمته لتحقيق كتاب شرح العقيدة الطحاوية ومحمد بن عبد الرزاق حمزة ( المقابلة بين الهدى والضلال ) و د بكر أبو زيد ( براءة أهل السنة ) وغيرهم ولكنها كانت ردودا عامة صغيرة عظيمة النفع ..) ا ه . بتصرف .

          وقد رد الشيخ أحمد الغماري على الكوثري في كتابه " بيان تلبيس المفتري  محمد زاهد الكوثري "  
  فقال ( ص 12 ) : 
   " وهو في غاية الشدة ونهاية القسوة كنا نوّد لو نزه قلمه عن مثل هذه المبالغات التي لا يوافقه عليها عاقل ظهر الله قلبه من دنس المغالاة وعافاه من داء التعصب فإن اتباع غير سبيل المؤمنين أمر عظيم وذنب كبير قال فيه تعالى { ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيراً  } 

وقال ( ص 44-45 ) : 
" فأول ما نُذكر به الأستاذ مما أساء به إلى نفسه وحاد به عن سبيل أهل العلم ونطق به خلفا واتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين قذفه لكبار الأئمة وأساطين العلماء وحفاظ الشريعة وحملة السنة والغض من منصبهم والحط من قدرهم وكشف سترهم وتتبع عوراتهم مع جلالة قدرهم ورفعة مكانتهم واحترامهم بين المسلمين غير مراع في ذلك حفظهم للشريعة ووقفهم حياتهم على خدمة الدين ...لكن الاستاذ لم يشكر لغير الحنفية منهم نعمة ولم يرع لهم حرمة بل جعلهم غرضا لطعنه ونصبهم هدفا لانتقاده ومحلا لاستهزائه وسخريته وهو في كل ذلك غير جاهل بمنزلتهم ولا بعظيم مكانتهم ....
فإنه يقول في ( ص 194 ) من " النكت الطريفة " عقب نقله كلام صاحب  " الجوهر النقي " لابن التركماني – على عثمان بن محمد بن ربيعة وانه لم يتكلم فيه أحد بشيء غير العقيلي فإنه تكلم فيه بكلام خفيف ... حتى اضطر الذهبي أن يقول فيه في ميزانه " : 
" لو ترك حديث علي بن المديني وصاحبه محمد البخاري وشيخه عبد الرزاق وعثمان بن أبي شيبة وابراهيم بن سعد وعفان وأبان العطار واسرائيل وأزهر السمان وبهز بن أسد وثابت البناني وجرير بن عبد الحميد لغلقنا الباب وانقطع الخطاب ولماتت الآثار واستولت الزنادقة ولخرج الدجال أفمالك عقل يا ( عقيلي ) ؟! أتدري فيمن تتكلم ؟ كانك لا تدري أن كل واحد من هؤلاء اوثق منك بطبقات بل وأوثق من ثقات توردهم في كتابك فهذا مما لا يرتاب فيه محدث ...." 
إلى آخر ما ذكره الذهبي في ترجمة علي بن المديني شيخ البخاري 

      فمن يتجرأ على أمثال هؤلاء لا يتحاكم إليه في أحوال الرجال إلا باحتياط بالغ 

    ثم قال ( ص 46 ) : 

  " هكذا يستقبح صنيع العقيلي ويستصوب عتب الذهبي إياه على ما صدر منه في حق أولئك الأئمة . 
     ثم ياتي هو بأفحش من ذلك وأطم ويتكلم في نفس أولئك الأئمة واضعاف اضعافهم بما لم يقله أحد قبله وربما لم تدعه إليه الضرورة التي دعت العقيلي فإنه كان من أئمة الجرح والتعديل وكان في زمانه وألف فيه فأخطا في قوله ولم يصب فيما حكم عليهم به وهم أفراد قليلون .." 

  ( ص 48 -49 ) : 
" وإذا حكم بذلك بأن القذف لا يصدر إلا من قليل الدين سخيف العقل فقد كفانا بذلك مؤنة الحكم على نفسه إذا كان هو ذلك القاذف لا غيره فقد قذف الحافظ ابن حجر بالزنا وقذف الحافظ ابا بكر الخطيب باللواطة ورما بشرب الخمر .... ومن الظلم إعداد الخطيب من علماء الجرح والتعديل .."

  وفي ( ص 51) : 
" فبئس ما نطق به الأستاذ وتعساً للعالم يسمح لقلمه أن يجري في مثل هؤلاء الأئمة بمثل هذا الكذب المكشوف والقذف المفضوح وهكذا قال عنه انه كان يتهم بشرب الخمر ...وأما الحافظ ابن حجر فإنه يحكي عنه في مجالسه أنه لفرط غرامه بالزنا كان يتبع النساء في الشوارع ... هكذا يتبجح ويحكيه لكل من يجلس إليه إرادة الغض من ذلك الإمام والحطُ من مرتبة ذلك الحافظ الذي لم يخلق الله مثله في هذه الأمة المحمدية والذي قال عنه كبار العلماء : 
  " إن من أعظم منن الله تعالى على هذه الأمة بعد الهداية للإسلام وجود الحافظ ابن حجر وهو الذي جعل الله منته على رقبة كل عالم جاء بعده رغم أنف كل شعوبي حسود ومتعصب حقود " 
" فيجب أن يعلم المنصف وكل من هو على شاكلته ( أي الكوثري ) أنه لا حيلة لهم في خفض من رفع الله شأنه مهما أكل الحسد قلوبهم " 

   فكم له من هفوات وضلالات وطامات فقد زرع فتنة ما زال شررها يحرق ويلفح أقواما ويضر بآخرين وما يزال له اتباع ينعقون بافكاره ويسيرون على دربه لكل قوم وارث 
  وقد حذر العلامة المعلمي من هذه الفتن حين خاطب الكوثري في " التنكيل " ( ص 474 ) بقوله : 
 " كان خيرا للأستاذ ولأصحابه ولنا وللمسلمين ان يطوي الثوب على غرة  ويقر الطير على مكناتها ويدع ما في " تاريخ بغداد " مدفونا فيه ويذر النزاع الضئيل بين مسلمي الهند مقصورا عليهم .. وقد جرني الغضب للسنة وأئمتها إلى طرف مما أذكره وأعوذ بالله من شر نفسي وسوء عملي..." 

 وقال الشيخ مقبل بن هادي المدخلي رحمه الله في كتابه القيم ( المخرج من الفتنة ) ط دار الحديث بدماج ( ص 29 ) : 
    " محمد بن زاهد الكوثري مبتدع لا يعتمد عليه في علم الحديث " ا ه .


   وليس الأمر كذلك بل تعدى الأمر إلى تلامذته ناشري فكره ومحققي كتبه ومنهم عبد الفتاح أبو غدة الكوثري من تلاميذه فإنه كثيرا ما يصول ويجل بالدفاع عن شيخه في كتبه ورسائله " 
ويقول الدكتور محقق كتاب " السنة " ل  عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمهم الله " في ( ص 86 ) : 
  " ولقد عثرت على كتاب اسمه " براءة الأشعريين من عقائد المخالفين " للمزعوم أبي حامد بن مرزوق الجزء الأول ( ص 8 ) طبع مطبعة العلم بدمشق سنة 1387  رايت هذا الكتاب فوجدت كلام احمق ضال يتهجم على سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الصورة وغيره ويردد كالبغبغاء ما كتبه استاذه الكوثري من قبل الا انه يزيد على استاذه بالمطالبة ان يكون دين الامة دين التعطيل ودين الخرافة وهرطقة الصوفية ولقد تولى الرد على ضلالات الكوثري علماء اجلاء وحفاظ نقاد امثال الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي رحمه الله في كتابه العظيم الرائع " التنكيل " ورد عليه ايضا الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة وغيرهم من اهل العلم والفضل " ا ه .

 قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " مقدمة التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل " ( ص 3-7 ) : 
                    " فإني أقدم اليوم إلى القراء الكرام كتاب التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل " تأليف العلامة المحقق الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يحيى اليماني رحمه الله بين فيه بالأدلة القاطعة والبراهين الساطعة تجني الأستاذ الكوثري على أئمة الحديث ورواته ورميه إياهم بالتجسيم والتشبيه وطعنه عليهم بالهوى والعصبية 
المذهبية حتى لقد تجاوز طعنه إلى بعض الصحابة مصرحا بأن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله رغب عن أحاديثهم ! وأن قياسه مقدم عليها ! 
فضلا عن غمزه بفضل الأئمة وعلمهم فمالك مثلا عنده ليس عربي النسب بل مولى والشافعي كذلك بل هو عنده غير فصيح في لغته ولا متين في فقهه والإمام أحمد غير فقيه وابنه مجسم .....وهكذا لم يسلم من طعنه حتى مثل الحميدي وغيرهم 

ثم هو إلى طعنه يضعف الثقات من الحفاظ والرواة وينصب العداوة بينهم وبين أبي حنيفة لمجرد روايتهم عنه بعض الكلمات التي لا تروق لعصبية الكوثري وجموده المذهبي وهو في سبيل ذلك لا يتورع ان يعتمد على مثل ابن النديم الوراق وغيره ممن لا يعتد بعلمه في هذا الشأن . وهو على النقيض من ذلك يوثق الضعفاء والكذابين إذا رووا ما يوافق هواه .

ومنه يتبين للناس ما كان خافيا من حقيقة الكوثري وأنه كان يجمع في نفسه بين صفتين متناقضتين فهو في الفقهيات وعلم الكلام مقلد جامد وفي التجريح والتعديل والتوثيق والتضعيف وتصحيح الحديث وتوهينه ينحو منحى المجتهد المطلق غير أنه لا يلتزم في ذلك قواعد أصولية ولا منهجاً علمياً فهو مطلق عن كل قيد وشرط لذلك فهو يوثق من شاء من الرواة ولو أجمع أئمة الحديث على تكذيبه ويضعف من يشاء ممن أجمعوا على توثيقه ويصرح بأنه لا يثق بالخطيب وأبي الشيخ ابن حيان ونحوهما ويضعف من الحديث ما اتفقوا على تصحيحه ولو كان مما خرجه الشيخان في " صحيحهما " ولا علة قادحة فيه ويصحح ما يعلم كل عارف بهذا العلم أنه ضعيف بل موضوع مثل حديث " أبو حنيفة سراج أمتي " ! 

قال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج1/ ص 81 ) 
" ومن عجيب أمر الكوثري أنه مع – سعة علمه – يغلب عليه الهوى والتعصب للمذهب ضد أنصار السنة وأتباع الحديث الذين يرميهم ظلماً ب " الحشوية " فتراه في بعض الأحيان يميل الى تقوية احاديث معتمدا على تقوية ابن حبان وهو القائل : " وتساهل الحاكم وابن حبان في التصحيح مشهور " فإذا كلن الحديث عليه لا له فتراه يرده وإن كان ابن حبان صححه أو وثق رواته !!!

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله في " طليعة التنكيل " ( ص 17 ) : 
" فرأيت الأستاذ – ( الكوثري ) – تعدّى ما يوافقه عليه أهل العلم من توقير أبي حنيفة وحسن الذب عنه إلى ما يرضاه عالم متثبت من المغالطات المضادة للأمانة العلمية ومن التخليط في القواعد والطعن في أئمة السنة ونقلتها حتى تناول بعض أفاضل الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة الثلاثة مالكا والشافعي وأحمد وأضرابهم وكبار أئمة الحديث وثقات نقلته والرد لأحاديث صحيحة ثابتة والعيب للعقيدة السلفية فأساء في ذلك جداً حتى إلى افمام أبي حنيفة نفسه ..." ا ه .

وقال الشيخ الألباني في " مقدمة طليعة التنكيل " ( ص 3-4 ) : 
" فإني أقدم اليوم إلى القراء الكرام كتاب " التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل " تأليف العلامة المحقق الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يحيى اليماني رحمه الله بيّن فيه بالأدلة القاطعة والبراهين الساطعة تجني الأستاذ الكوثري على أئمة الحديث ...



لذا قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن اليماني المعلمي رحمه الله في مقدمة كتابه  " التنكيل " ( ص 17 ) : 
   " فإني وقفت على كتاب ( تأنيب الخطيب ) للاستاذ العلامة محمد زاهد الكوثري الذي تعقب فيه ما ذكره الحافظ المحدث الخطيب البغدادي في ترجمة الإمام أبي حنيفة من ( تاريخ بغداد ) من الروايات عن الماضيين في الغض من أبي حنيفة فرأيت الأستاذ تعدى ما يوافقه عليه أهل العلم من توقير أبي حنيفة وحسن الذب عنه إلى ما لا يرضاه عالم متثبت من المغالطات المضادة للامانة العلمية ومن التخليط في القواعد والطعن في أئمة السنة ونقلتها حتى تناول بعض أفاضل الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة الثلاثة مالكا والشافعي وأحمد واضرابهم وكبار أئمة الحديث وثقات نقلته والرد لأحاديث صحيحة ثابتة والعيب للعقيدة السلفية فأساء في ذلك جدا حتى إلى الإمام أبي حنيفة ...." ا ه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 3 ) [  الشيخ محمد الغزالي عفا الله عنا وعنه " ] :

                  " من نعم الله على عباده أن قيض لهم علماء يهدونهم الطريق ويرفعون عنهم الجهل ويبينون أحوال من حاد عن الطريق أو خالف سبيل المؤمنين فهذه من نعم الله على عباده التي لا تعد ولا تحصى فقد بين جمع من أهل العلم والفضل ضلالات الشيخ محمد الغزالي عفا الله عنا وعنه : 
   وفي الصحيحين عن ابن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعا ينتزعه من العباد ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء حتى إذا لم يبق عالما ً اتخذ الناس رؤوساً جهالاً فسئلوا فأفتوا بغير علم فضلوا وأضلوا  ) 
" حديث صحيح " 

            وعن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  : ( إنّ بين يدي الساعة أياما يرفع فيها العلم وينزل الجهل ويكثر فيها الهرجْ والهرج القتل ) 
" حديث صحيح " 
فالعلم يموت بموت حملته من أهل العلم الربانيين وكما قال علي رضي الله عنه قال : 
" يموت العلم بموت حملته " 
ذكره الخطيب البغدادي في " الفقيه والمتفقه " ( 1/ 49-50 ) وحسنه " .

  ومما اعجبني  وراق لي ولا أراه إلا يمس زماننا قول الحافظ ابن حبان رحمه الله في مقدمة كتابه " روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء " ( ص 15-16 ) : تحقيق محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد : 
" .. فإن الزمان قد تبين للعاقل تغيره ولاح للبيب تبدله حيث يبس ضرعه بعد الغزارة وذبل فرعه بعد النضارة ونحل عوده بعد الرطوبة وبشع مذاقه بعد العذوبة فنبغ فيه أقوام يدعون التمكن من العقل باستعمال ضد ما يوجب العقل من شهوات صدورهم وترك ما يوجبه نفس العقل بهجسات قلوبهم جعلوا أساس العقل الذي يعقدون عليه عند المعضلات النفاق والمداهنة وفروعه عند ورود النائبات حسن اللباس والفصاحة وزعموا أن من أحكم هذه الأشياء الأربع فه العاقل الذي يجب الاقتداء به ومن تخلف عن إحكامها فهو الأنوك الذي يجب الإزورار عنه 
ولما رأيت الرعاع من العالم يغترون بأفعالهم والهمج من الناس يقتدون بأمثالهم دعاني ذلك إلى تصنيف كتاب خفيف يشتمل متضمنه على معنى لطيف مما يحتاج إليه العقلاء في أيامهم من معرفة الأحوال في أوقاتهم ليكون كالتذكرة لذوي الحجى عند حضرتهم وكالمعين لأولى النهى عند غيبتهم ..." ا ه 

قلت : كأنه رحمه الله يخاطب أهل زماننا ..
      إذا كان رحمه الله يستغرب حاله زمانه فما نقول في حال زماننا والله المستعان 
      مفكرين عقلانيين يتبعهم همج من الناس يقتدون بأمثالهم فما أغرب هذا الزمان فهؤلاء المفكرين دسوا السم في سبيل أن يصل إلى قلب القارئ المسلم مثل هؤلاء خطرهم على الأمة شديد 
فكما تعودنا على رد أهل العلم المحققين على العقلانيين المفكرين أصحاب الأقلام الحائرة والأفكار الهدامة ويتشبث بافكارهم الهدامة اقوام نشأوا بيننا وافكارهم حائرة وكما إني أتفاجأ بما كتبه محمد حسين هيكل وغيره ورد الشيخ محمود محمد شاكر رحمه الله  فهم حفاظ الشريعة من الأعداء وحراسها من الدخيل عليها باسم الدين نطقوا  وأهل الحديث الذابين عنها كيد الغائرين ممن يريد الشقاء لها والكاشفون عنها كل غمة " 

واعلم ان كثيرا من اهل التأليف وبخاصة المفكرين لا يرزقون منه حظاً فليعلم وليحرص ذو العلم أنه لو كان العلم بالتأليف وحده كاف لطار صيتهم ولكن فضل الله وموهبة من الله تعالى وتواضع وشكر واستزادة من نعمه وفضله على نهج السلف الصالح  واستعاذة من سلبها 



قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" .. وإني أريد أن أحذر من ضلالة من ضلالات ذلك الشيخ الغزالي الذي ملأ الدنيا بالتشكيك في احاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والطعن فيها باسم الدفاع عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في كتابه ( السنة النبوية بين أهل الفقه وأهل الحديث ) 
والحقيقة أن كل من درس كتابه هذا من العلماء تبين له – كالشمس في رابعة النهار – أنه لا فقه عنده ولا حديث إلا ما ووافق عقله وهواه ! 
وقد بينت شيئا من ذلك في رسالتي في الرد على ابن حزم ومن قلده في تضعيفهم لحديث البخاري في تحريم المعازف وغيره مما في معناه ... ومن تلك الأحاديث التي طعن فيها وأنكر صحتها : 
حديث " الرجل المتهم بأمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه جزم في الكتاب المذكور ( ص 29 ) أنه : 
" يستحيل أن يحكم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على رجل بالقتل في تهمة لم تتحقق " ! 
وجوابا عليه أقول : 
" هذه مغالطة ظاهرة لا تخفى على أهل العلم العارفين بحقيقة عصمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي العاصمة له صلى الله عليه وسلم من أن يقتل رجلاً بتهمة لم تتحقق وأما ان يحكم على ما ظهر له صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأدلة الشرعية القائمة على الظاهر فهو ما دل عليه صريح قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" إنما أنا بشر وإنما يأتيني الخصم فلعل بعضهم أن يكون أبلغ من بعض فأحسب أنه صادق فأقضي له فمن قضيت له بحق مسلم فإنما هي قطعة من النار فليحملها أو يذرها " " متفق عليه واللفظ لمسلم  وهو مخرج في " الصحيحة " ( 1423) 
...... وعلى هذا الوجه من العلم الصحيح والفهم الرجيح يخرج حديث الرجل المتهم ويبطل ما ادعاه الغزالي من الاستحالة فيه ويتبين لكل باحث لبيب أن الرجل مفلس من العلم النافع فلا هو من أهل الفقه ولا من أهل الحديث { لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء } 
ومما يؤكد ذلك طعنه في حديث : 
 " حديث ملك الموت مع موسى عليه السلام " 
حيث قال الألباني في ثنايا رده على الغزالي : 
 " وهذا الحديث من الأحاديث الصحيحة المشهورة التي أخرجها الشيخان من طرق عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه وتلقته الأمة بالقبول وقد جمعت ألفاظها والزيادات التي وقعت فيها وسقتها لك سياقا واحدا ...
واعلم أن هذا الحديث الصحيح جدا مما أنكره بعض ذوي القلوب المريضة من المبتدعة فضلا عن الزنادقة قديما وحديثاً وقد رد عليهم العلماء – على مر العصور – بما يشفي ويكفي من كن راغبا السلامة في دينه وعقيدته كابن خزيمة وابن حبان والبيهقي والبغوي والنووي والعسقلاني وغيرهم 

وممن أنكره من المعاصرين : الشيخ الغزالي في كتابه : " السنة ..." 
وطعن في الذي دافعوا عن الحديث فقال ( ص 29 ) : 
  " وهو دفاع تافه لا يساغ " ! 
فالرجل ماض في غيه والطعن في السنة والذابين عنها بمجرد عقله ( الكبير ) ولست أدري – والله – كيف يعقل هذا الرجل إذا افترضنا فيه الإيمان والعقل ! كيف يدخل في عقله أن يكون هؤلاء الأئمة الأجلة من محدثين وفقهاء من الإمام البخاري إلى الإمام العسقلاني – على خطأ في تصحيحهم هذا الحديث ويكون هو وحده صاحب العقل الكبير مصيبا في تضعيفه إياه ورده عليهم ؟!
ثم هو لا يكتفي بهذا ! بل يخادع القراء ويدلس عليهم ويوهمهم أنه مع الأئمة لا يخالفهم فيقول بين يدي إنكاره لهذا الحديث وغيره كالذي قبله ..
   ونقلت ردود الألباني على " الشيخ محمد الغزالي "  من كتابي : 
·       مقدمة ." تحريم آلات الطرب " ( ص 8 (
·      وانظر رد الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( ج7/ ص 826-835 ) 

وقد قال الألباني في  مقدمة كتابه  " تحريم الآت الطرب .." 
في ثنايا رده على الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة في على فتوى له لمخالفتها للأحاديث الصحيحة ومذهب جمهور العلماء إلى غير ذلك من الأخطاء والأوهام المختلفة ما كنت أتصور أن الشيخ أكبر من أن يقع في مثلها ! 
وقال ( ص 11-12 ) : 
" فتأمل كم من كلام هذا الشيخ الأزهري من جهل الحديث ومصطلحه فلا عجب من تلميذه الغزالي أن يصدر منه ما هو أعجب وأكبر دليل على ذلك أننا لا نرى في هذا العصر محدثاً معروفا مشهورا بآثاره ومؤلفاته تخرج من ( الأزهر الشريف ) ..وأن الشيخ – كتلميذه الغزالي – يرفض الأحاديث المحرمة لآلات الطرب ومنها حديث البخاري أو أنه يقبلها ولكنه لا يحسن القياس لأنه لا قياس في مورد النّص كما يقول علماء الأصول وهذا ما استبعده كيف لا وهو قد ألف في " أصول الفقه " أو أنه من ( العقلانيين ) – كتلميذه – لا يقف أمامه أصل ولا فرع لا حديث ولا فقه وإنما هي الأهواء تتجارى ... ومع ذلك 
يقول فيه الزركلي رحمه الله في كتابه " الأعلام " : " أكبر علماء الشريعة الإسلامية في عصره " !! 

وقال ( ص 19 ) : 

" ولقد سار على هذا المنوال من التجاهل لعلم ذوي الاختصاص صاحبه الكاتب الشهير الشيخ محمد الغزالي المصري في كتابه الأخير : " السنة النبوية بين اهل الفقه وأهل الحديث " تجلى فيه ما كان يبدو منه أحيانا في بعض كتبه ومقالاته التي يبثها هنا وهناك من الانحراف من الكتاب والسنة وفقه الأئمة أيضا خلافا لما يوهم قراءة بمثل قوله في مقدمة كتابه المذكور ( ص 11 ) ... ولكن هو من الكلام الذي يقال في مثله : ( اقرأ تفرح وجرب تحزن ) إذ أن الرجل قد انكشف مذهبه أخيرا بصورة جلية جدا أنه ليس " مع القافلة الكبرى .." 

وإنما هو مع أولئك ( العقلانيين الشذّذ ) الذين لا مذهب لهم إلا اتباع ما تزينه لهم عقولهم فيأخذون من كل مذهب ما يحلو لهم مما شذّ وندّ وقد قال بعض السلف : " من حمل شاذ العلم حمل شراً كبيراً " ومع ذلك فهو يحشر نفسه في زمرة الفقهاء الذين يستدركون على المحدثين شذوذا أو علة خفيت عليهم والحقيقة أن الرجل لا علم عنده بالحديث ولا بالفقه المستنبط منه وإنما هي العشوائية العمياء المخالفة لما عليه علماء المسلمين من المحدثين والفقهاء في أصولهم وفروعهم فهو صادم رأيه حديث صحيح نسفه بدعوى باطلة من دعاويه الكثيرة ..." 


وقال الألباني ( ص 21-22 ) : 

" وانظر كلمته في مقدمة كتابه " فقه السيرة " حول تخريجي لأحاديثه تحت عنوان " حول أحاديث الكتاب " تجد تحته تصريحه بأنه يصحح الحديث الضعيف عند المحدثين ويضعف الصحيح عندهم بناء على ماذا ؟ أعلى الشروط المعروفة عند علماء الحديث وحكاها هو في اول كتابه " السنة " ( ص 14-15 ) ذرّا للرماد في العيون ؟ ... واعجابه برأيه واستخفافه بعلم الحديث وبأهله – أنه ألحق نفسه بتلك الطائفة من الكذابين والوضاعين الذين كانوا كلما رأوا حكمة او كلاما حسنا جعلوه حديثا نبويا فلما ذكروا بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار " قالوا نحن لا نكذب عليه وإنما نكذب له !!

وقال ( ص 23 ) : 
" وأبطل الغزالي هذا الحديث الصحيح – الذي ورد فيمن أسلم من المشركين فهم الذين قال فيهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " لهم ما لنا وعليهم ما علينا " كما هو في " سنن الترمذي " وغيره وفي " صحيح مسلم " وابي عوانة وابن حبان وابن الجارود من حديث بريدة بن الحصيب رضي الله عنه – فابطله الغزالي برأيه الفج وجهله الفاضح بالسنة متوكئاً على الحديث الذي لا أصل له ! تالله إنه لو لم يكن في كتابه إلا هذه المخالفة بل الطامّة لكان كافيا لإهباط قيمة كتابه وإسقاط مؤلفه من زمرة الفقهاء ! اما الكتابة فهي له ! 
واما العلم والفقه فله رجال !! 
فكيف وهناك بل مئات الطامات التي تولّى بيان بعضها ! اخواننا الاساتذة والمشايخ الذين ردوا عليه جزاهم الله خيرا.....

وقال ( ص 25 ) : 
" تلك نماذج قليلة من مواقف للشيخ الغزالي كثيرة تجاه الأحاديث النبوية الصحيحة والأحاديث الضعيفة يأخذ منها ما يشاء ويرفض منها ما خالف هواه دون أن يستند في ذلك إلى قاعدة تذكر عند أحد من العلماء بل هي العشوائية العمياء .... وختام ذلك موقفه من حديث البخاري في المعازف وأسلوبه في تضعيفه إياه فهذا وحده يكفي للدلالة على أنه لا ينطلق في نقده للأحاديث إلا من الهوى والظن الأعمى ....." ا ه 


   وفي كتاب " كشف موقف الغزالي من السنة وأهلها ونقد بعض آرائه " 
     للشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي حفظه الله 

قال ( ص 5 ) : 

" يؤسفنا أن الشيخ محمد الغزالي قد حشر نفسه في هذه الظروف العصيبة التي تمر بها السنة وأهلها – في خصوم السنة بل صار حامل لواء الحرب عليها وأصبحت كتبه وأقواله تمثل مدرسة ينهل منها كل حاقد على الإسلام والسنة النبوية المطهرة إن الغزالي في كثير من كتبه وتصريحاته يتملل من السنة ولا سيما أخبار الآحاد على حد زعمه تململ السليم ....

  وسانقل  بعض الطامات للغزالي من كتاب الشيخ ربيع 
( ص 16 ) 
·      ويتوج الغزالي ولاءه للروافض بميايعة الخميني وتأكيد هذه البيعة بتصريحه : ( إن وحدة المسلمين لن تتحقق ما لم يجتمع المسلمون وراء الإمام الخميني ) .
·      ( ص 28 ) 
قول الغزالي :
" الاحاديث الصحاح من رواية الآحاد تفيد العلم المظنون لا العلم المستيقن وقد اتفق علماؤنا على العمل بها في فروع الشريعة .... وعلى أية حال فعقائدنا تعتمد على نصوص متواترة سواء كان التواتر لفظيا او معنويا " 
قال الشيخ ربيع :
" ضيق صدره باخبار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اذا جاءت عن طريق الاحاد ولو كانت في الصحيحين فإنه يضيق بها ذرعا ولا يقيم لها اذا خالفت رايه أي وزن ولو تلقته الامة بالقبول ..." 

قال ( ص 33 ) 
" وقد صرح بالنقل عن احد غلاة المعتزلة المتهمين بالزندقة وهو ابراهيم بن سيار النظام فقال : 
" ولا يصدنك عن دين الله خبر راو من الرواة حفظ ام نسي واعلم ان من مفكري المسلمين ومفسري دينهم من اعتبر الانشقاق من اشراط الساعة وان من المتكلمين من توقف في اخبار الاحاد كما قال ابراهيم النظام : 
" ان القمر لا ينشق لابن مسعود وحده وابن مسعود هو الذي روى عنه الحديث المذكور ) 

قال الذهبي : 
( ولم يكن النظام ممن يفقه العلم والفهم وقد كفره جماعة وقال بعضهم : كان النظام على دين البراهمة المنكرين للنبوة والبعث ويخفي ذلك " 

قال ابن حجر : 
( متهم بالزندقة وذكر له اقوالا رديئة في الاعتقاد ثم قال وقال ابو العباس في كتاب الانتصار : كان اشد الناس إزراء على اهل الحديث .." 

قال المدخلي ( ص 34 ) 
" والغزالي في عصرنا هذا ينسج على منوال النظام في الازراء على الحديث واهله وكفاه خذلانا ان يكون اسلافه في محاربة السنة واهلها هذه الاصناف من مثل النظام والنجمين والفلاسفة وغيرهم من اعداء الله واعداء دينه ورسله فهؤلاء هم الذين يسميهم مفكري المسلمين ومفسري دينهم .." 

  قلت : الى غير ذلك من الطامات والمؤخذات  التي ذكرها الشيخ ربيع المدخلي على الغزالي يستغرب المرء من صدروها عن العامي فكيف بمن تسمى باسم العلم وبمفكري المسلمين اذا كان حال مفكرينا كحاله فنسأل الله السلامة والعافية وبعد افلا يتقطع القلب حزناً على امة يتصدى لقيادتها امثال هؤلاء ..." ومن أراد المزيد فلينظر كتب الردود على الغزالي عن منهجه وآرائه العقدية ورده الأحاديث الصحيحة ببرود أعصاب ولم يألوا بالردود بل زاد  على ذلك ضغثا على إبالة " 

·      قال الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج1/ ص 60 ) 
" ...وإيراد الشيخ أحمد الغزالي له لا يثبته فليس هو من المحدثين وإنما هو مثل أخيه محمد الغزالي من فقهاء الصوفية ...." 










ولقد ضمّن مؤلفاته الأخيرة حملات شعواء وقذائف خطيرة على كثير من أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحيحة وحملات شديدة على من يريد التمسك بها " 

 قلت : وهؤلاء يتمسكون بسبل تأييد هواهم باتباع الهوى وسبل الشيطان ولو كانت أوهاما ولو كانت كخيوط القمر أو مدد الأموات ! 

وقد زكّى الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ردود الشيخين ربيع المدخلي وصالح آل الشيخ في ردهما على محمد الغزالي حيث قال رحمه الله في كتابه " صفة الصلاة " ( ص 68 ) : 

  " وقد قام كثير من أهل العلم والفضل – جزاهم الله خيراً – بالرد عليه وفصلوا القول في حيرته وانحرافه ومن أحسن ما وقفت عليه رد صاحبنا الدكتور ربيع بن هادي المدخلي في مجلة ( المجاهد ) الأفغانية ( العدد 9-11 ) ورسالة الأخ الفاضل صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ المسماة ( المعيار لعلم الغزالي ) 


قال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله في كتابه " المعيار لعلم الغزالي في كتابه السنة النبوية " في مقدمة كتابه ( ص 4-5 ) : 
" وهذا الكتاب – أي – السنة النبوية بين أهل الفقه وأهل الحديث – طار به أهل الفتن واعداء السنن لجريانه مع أهل الأهواء في اهوائهم وقد ضرم ناره وأشعل الفتيل في زناده " خضراء الدمن " وما أدراك ما خضراء الدمن وسوء منبتها فنشرت منه وانتقت فدخلت فتنته إلى بيوت  لم تعرف الكتاب ولا كاتبه لأنه يخدم مصالح معلومة في بث الخلاف وتفريق العلماء وانتقاد الدعاة .. وما رعى لعلمائنا حرمة وطفق يسفه أقوالهم بغروور وتعال وانطلاق لسان وجرأة جنان ... وكم أقر الكاتب عين الرافضة والعلمانيين حتى اجترأ على الفاروق رضي الله عنه فقال ( ص 17 ) " إن الخطأ غير مستبعد على راو ولو كان في جلالة عمر " 

وقال ( ص 19 * ) : 

" فلقد رأيت أنه خبط خبط عشواء في أحكامه الحديثية والحديث – بل العلم كله – لا يصلح إلا لمن يعانيه وقد نصحني ونصحك – أيها الأخ – بديع الزمان الهمداني فقال في رسالة له واصفا مجودا " العلم علق لا يباع ممن زاد وصيدلا يألفه الأوغاد وشيء لا يدرك إلا بنزع الروح وغرض يصاب إلا بافتراش المدر واستناد الحجر والضجر وركوب الخطر وإدمان السهر وكثرة النظر وإعمال الفكر فكيف يناله من أنفق صباه على الفحشاء وشغل سلوته بالغنى وخلوته بالغناء ؟  انتهى .

وقال حفظه الله ( ص 19-20 ) : 
" والكاتب الغزالي ليس بذي إقبال على كتب الحديث ولذا لا يعرف مراتبها أفلم تر إلى قوله ( ص 16 ) : " إن هذا الحديث المرفوض من عائشة ما يزال مثبتا في الصحاح بل إن ابن سعد في " طبقاته الكبرى " كرره في بضعة أسانيد " انتهى . 
وهذا يشعرك أن مرتبة " الطبقات " عنده أعلى من " الصحاح " وهذه جهالة علمية " 

وقوله ( ص 114 ) عن كتاب " الترغيب والترهيب " للحافظ المنذري :
" وهو من أمهات كتب السنة " 
وهذا تعبير عامي أو مثقف مطالع " 

وقال ( ص 21 ) 
" ومن ضعف علم الكاتب أنه لا يفهم معنى أحاديث كثيرة ثم يردها ويرفضها غير متأدب مع من قالها أو رواها لأنها كما زعم تخالف ظاهر  القرآن وتارة يفسر أحاديث بتفسير أجمع أهل السنة على خلافه .." 

وقال ( ص 34 ) 
" وهذا الكاتب الذي سألت عنه كتابه وفقهه كثير المتناقضات ومن كثرت تناقضاته ازورت إصاباته ولعلك لحظت أنه في ما رقم وسطر رسم رسوما فما تبعها وحد حدودا فما لزمها يقول ثم ينسى ويبرر ثم ينق ض تارة هناك وتارة هنا ..." 

  إلى غير ذلك من المؤاخذات التي ذكرها الشيخ صالح في كتابه " المعيار " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 4 ) [ الشيخ مهدي حسن الشاهجهانبوري ]


         قال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج1/ ص 147 ) :

حديث " مهما أوتيتم من كتاب الله فالعمل به لا عذر لأحدكم في تركه فإن لم يكن في كتاب الله فسنة مني ماضية فإن لم يكن سنة مني ماضية فما قال أصحابي إن أصحابي بمنزلة النجوم في السماء فأيها أخذتم به أهتديتم واختلاف أصحابي لكم رحمة " 

" موضوع " أخرجه الخطيب في " الكفاية في علم الرواية " ( ص 48 ) 
·      جويبر ابن سعيد الأزدي : متروك كما قال الدارقطني والنسائي وغيرهما 
·      والضحاك ابن مزاحم الهلالي لم يلق ابن عباس .

ومما سبق تعلم أن تصحيح الشيخ مهدي حسن الشاهجهانبوري لهذا الحديث في كتابه " السيف المجلى على المحلى " ( ص 3 ) وقوله : 
" إنه حديث مشهور " 
قال الألباني : 
 ليس بصحيح بل هو مخالف لأقوال أهل العلم بهذا الفن 
له مثله كثير  
انظر الحديث ( 87 ) .

  " اما عن ابن حزم فانه ظاهري لاخذه بظاهر القران والسنة دون تأويل ولا حمل على المجاز وهذا لا يحتاج الى دليل علمي كما حققه اهل العلم ومخالفات المذهب الظاهري للمنهج  الاصولي معلوم لدى كل احد .
و ارآئه في العقيدة لا يسير على منهج واحد كما لاحظ ذلك ابن تيمية والذهبي وغيرهما 


قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في " نقض المنطق " ( 7-18 ) : 
" وكذلك ابو محمد ابن حزم فيما صنفه من الملل والنحل انما يستحمد بموافقة السنة والحديث مثل ما ذكره في مسائل القدر والارجاء ونحو ذلك بخلاف ما انفرد به من قوله في التفضيل بين الصحابة وكذلك ما ذكره في باب الصفات فانه يستحمد فيه بموافقة اهل السنة والحديث لكونه يثبت الاحاديث الصحيحة ويعظم السلف وائمة الحديث ويقول : إنه موافق للإمام أحمد في مسألة القرآن وغيرها ولا ريب أنه موافق له لهم في بعض ذلك ولكن الاشعري ونحوه اعظم موافقة للامام احمد بن حنبل ومن قبله من الائمة في القرآن والصفات وان كان ابو محمد بن حزم في مسائل الايمان والقدر اقوم من غيره واعلم بالحديث واكثر تعظيما له ولاهله من غيره لكن قد خالط من اقوال الفلاسفة والمعتزلة في مسائل ما صرفه عن موافقة اهل الحديث في معاني مذهبهم في ذلك فوافق هؤلاء في اللفظ وهؤلاء في المعنى وبمثل ذلك صار يذمه من يذمه من الفقهاء والمتكلمين وعلماء الحديث بإتباعه لظاهر لا باطن له ..." مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية ( 4/ 18-20 ) .

وقال في " درء تعارض العقل والنقل " ( 5/ 249-250 ) 
" وكذلك أبو محمد بن حزم معرفة بالحديث وانتصاره لطريقة داود وأمثاله من نفاة القياس وأصحاب الظاهر قد بالغ في نفي الصفات وردها إلى العلم مع أنه لا يثبت علما هو صفة ويزعم أن أسماء الله العليم القدير ونحوهما لا تدل على العلم والقدرة وينتسب إلى الإمام أحمد وأمثاله من أئمة السنة ويدعي أن قوله هو قول أهل السنة والحديث ويذم الأشعري وأصحابه ذماً عظيماً ويدعي أنهم  خرجوا عن مذهب السنة والحديث في الصفات ومن المعلوم الذي  لا يمكن مدافعته أن مذهب الأشعري وأصحابه في مسائل الصفات أقرب إلى مذهب أهل السنة والحديث من مذهب ابن حزم وأمثاله في ذلك " 

وقال الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي في " مختصر طبقات علماء الحديث " وهو مخطوط نقلا عن الألباني سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ( 1/ 141 ) : 

" بعد أن وصف ابن حزم بقوة الذكاء وكثرة الأطلاع : " ولكن تبين لي منه أنه جهمي جلد لا يثبت معاني أسماء الله الحسنى إلا القليل كالخالق والحق وسائر الأسماء عنده لا تدل على معنى أصلا  كالرحيم  والعليم والقدير ونحوهما بل العلم عنده هو القدرة والقدرة هي العلم وهما عين الذات ولا يدل العلم على شيء زائد على الذات المجردة أصلا وهذا عين السفسطة والمكابرة وقد كان ابن حزم اشتغل في المنطق والفلسفة وأمعن في ذلك فتقرر في ذهنه معان باطلة " 

 وهذا مقتبس من كتاب طه علي بوسريح " المنهج الحديثي عند الإمام ابن حزم الأندلسي " 




وقال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج11/ ق1/ ح 5200/ ص 325-326) :  
" إنما جعلت الخطبة مكان الركعتين فإن لم يدرك الخطبة فليصل أربعاً " 
" لا أصل له مرفوعاً " 
 إنما روي موقوفاً , أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " بإسناد صحيح 
ورواه عبد الرزاق في " مصنفه " وإسناده ضعيف " .
وروى ابن أبي شيبة بسند صحيح عن ابن عون قال : 
ذكر لمحمد قول أهل مكة : إذا لم يدرك الخطبة صلى أربعاً ؟ فقال : ليس هذا بشيء " 
ومحمد هو ابن سيرين التابعي الجليل وابن عون وهو أبو عون البصري وهو ثقة ثبت " وسنده صحيح " 

قال الألباني : 
" واعلم أنه حملني على كتابة على كتابة هذا التحقيق في أثر عمر المذكور : إنني رأيت [ الشيخ مهدي حسن الشاه جهانبوري ] ذكر في كتابه " السيف المجلى على المحلى " ( 3/ 65 ) أن الخطبة جزء الصلاة ونصفها كما ورد في الحديث المرفوع والموقوف على عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه 
كما في كتاب " كنز العمال " 

فاستغربت ما ذكره من الرفع فرجعت إلى المصدر الذي عزاه إليه في " الكنز " فرأيت قد ذكر فيه هذا الأثر موقوفا على عمر من قوله من رواية عبد الرزاق وابن أبي شيبة كما خرجناه عنهما فتيقنت أن الشيخ وهم 
في رفعه وعزوه إلى " الكنز " مرفوعاً 

وله من مثل هذا الوهم في كتابه المذكور الشيء الكثير ومن أقربها إلى ما نحن فيه 
: ما ذكره في كتابه " المجلى " ( 3/ 66 ) 
" أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سكت عن الخطبة حتى فرغ من صلاته كما في " السنن " 
كذا قال ! 
ومن المعلوم أن المقصود من كلمة " السنن " عند الإطلاق " السنن " الأربعة أو أحدها وليس الحديث المذكور في شيء منها مطلقا فإن كان الشيخ يعلم ذلك فهو تدليس خبيث وإن كان لا يعلم فالأمر كما قيل : 
     " أحلاها مر " ! 
وإنما أخرج الحديث الدراقطني في " سننه " ( ص 169 ) 
    وأعله بالإرسال " !

وإن من عجائب هؤلاء المتعصبة : أنهم يحتجون بالحديث الضعيف على خصومهم لرد أحاديثهم الصحيحة ثم هم لا يعملون بما احتجوا به : عليهم 
فهذا حديث الترجمة مثلا فإنهم  لا يقولون بما فيه صراحة : 
" فإن لم يدرك الخطبة فليصل أربعا " 
كيف وهم قدر ردوا الحديث الصحيح 
" من أدرك ركعة من الجمعة فليصل إليها أخرى " 
انظر " الأجوبة النافعة " ( ص 41 ) 


وإليك مثالا آخر : الحديث المرسل فإنهم لا يعملون به بل إنه لا يمكن العمل به وذلك من أدلة ضعفه لأن لازمه أنه كلما دخل داخل يريد أن يصلي التحية فعلى الخطيب أن يمسك عن خطبته حتى يفرغ 
ولذلك قال ابن المنير في رد جواب الحنفية المتقدم : 
" إن الحديث لو ثبت لم يسغ على قاعدتهم لأنه يستلزم جواز قطع الخطبة لأجل الداخل والعمل عندهم لا يجوز قطعه بعد الشورع فيه لا سيما إذا كان واجباً " نقلته من " فتح الباري " ( 2/ 409 ) 

وقال الألباني ( ج11/ ص 328 )
" ومن أوهام الشيخ مهدي حسن الشاه " قوله ( 3/ 29 ) 
" ألم يقرع بسمع ( كذا ) ابن حزم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : عليكم بالسواد الأعظم ......" ! 
فجزم بنسبة هذا الحديث إليه صلى الله عليه ولا يصح كما سبق بيانه ( 2896) 


وكذلك صح الشيخ مهدي حسن الحديث المتقدم في " الضعيفة " ( 59) 
" ... أصحابي كالنجوم ...." 


وكذلك حديث ( 87 ) : ( إذا صعد الخطيب المنبر فلا صلاة ولا كلام "!
 تأييدا لمذهبه ورداً للاحاديث الصحيحة كما تقدم بيانه هناك 
وحديث السواد الأعظم يحتج به الشيخ على ابن حزم لمخالفته الجمهور في قوله بوجوب غسل الجمعة ولا يشعر المسكين أنه حجة عليه – لو صح – في عشرات المسائل بل مئاتها التي خالف الحنفية فيها الجمهور في الطهارة 
والصلاة والعقود وغيرها من أبواب الشريعة " 


وهو القائل عن نفسه في " الكتاب المذكور " – مهدي حسن – ( 2/ 20 ): 
" وأنا حنفي غال في الحنفية  !! نسأل الله تعالى السلامة من كل بلاء ورزية الوفاة على الملة الحنيفية !! .

قال الألباني ( ج11 / ص 329 ) : 

" ومع هذه الأخطاء الفاحشة الدالة على عدم معرفة الشيخ بهذا العلم الشريف يتعصب له الشيخ " محمد يوسف البنوري " في رسالة المودودي " ( ص 50 ) فيصفه بأنه : 

" أكبر محدث في عصره وأفقه رجل في البلاد ...." !! 

ولئن صدق الشيخ البنوري في هذا الوصف فما أرى السبب في مباينة ما في رسالة الشيخ من الأخطاء الكثيرة التي أثبتنا بعضها هنا إلا أنه ألفها في حالة نفسية متوترة حيث قال في آخر الجزء الأول منها : 
" فرغت من تسويده سنة ( 1388 ) من الهجرة أنا مريض بمرض الفالج من خمسة أعوام عاجز عن القيام والقعود إلا بمعين " 

" اللهم ! متعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا قوتنا ما أحييتنا واجعلها الوارث منا إنك سميع مجيب !! 


       " ومن الأحاديث التي ينبغي تخريجها وبيان الحق فيها – مما تعرض له الشيخ الشاه جهانبوري في رسالته ( 3/ 24 ) بكلام يباين أصول علماء الحديث ومصطلحهم – 




قال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج11/ ص 330-340 ) 
" ومن الأحاديث التي تعرض لها الشيخ مهدي شاه جهانبوري في رسالته ( 3/ 24 ) : 
" ( من جاء منكم الجمعة فليغتسل فلما كان الشتاء قلنا : يا رسول الله ! أمرتنا بالغسل للجمعة وقد جاء الشتاء نحن نجد البرد ؟ 
فقال : من اغتسل فبها ونعمت ومن لم يغتسل فلا حرج ) 

" موضوع  بهذا التمام " أخرجه ابن عدي في " الكامل " 
وآفته : الفضل بن المختار 
قال ابو حاتم فيه : 
" أحاديثه منكرة يحدث بالأباطيل " 
قال الألباني :
" وهو راوي حديث المجرّة الموضوع 
وايضا فيه أبان ابن أبي عياش – ليس خيرا منه بل لعله شر منه 
وقد لفقه من حديثين صحيحين : 
أحدهما : " من جاء منكم الجمعة فليغتسل " متفق عليه 
والآخر : " من توضأ يوم الجمعة فبها ونعمت ومن اغتسل فالغسل أفضل " 
   فجاء هذا الكذاب ( أبان ) فرواه باللفظ المذكور فقال : 
" من اغتسل فبها ونعمت ومن لم يغتسل فلا حرج " 
ولذلك استدل به للحنفية الحافظ الزيلعي في " نصب الراية " على أن أحاديث الوجوب منسوخة ! ( 1/ 88 ) 

وأما الشيخ مهدي الحنفي الذي سبق ذكره في الحديث المتقدم فقد نقل عبارة الزيلعي هذه واستدلاله به على النسخ وسلّم بذلك كله متعقبا عليه بقوله : 
" وسيأتي تحقيق الحديث المذكور ( يعني : من توضأ يوم الجمعة ...) فإن بعض طرقه صحيح أو حسن والمجموع ينهض حجة للنسخ فافهم " !! 

قال الألباني ( ص 332 ) : 

" فانطلى عليه حال إسناد هذا الحديث الهالك والمتن الباطل فلم ينبه على شيء من ذلك وبخاصة الفرق بين متنه ومتن تلك الأحاديث التي يتقوى بها متنها دون متنه وهي لا تدل على النسخ المزعوم مطلقاً وتجد بيان ذلك في " المحلى " ( 2/ 14 ) و " الفتح " ( 2/ 300 ) .


قلت : 
" فالذي رأيته من الشيخ مهدي حسن شاه جهانبوري عفا الله عنا وعنه أنه حنفي غال في الحنفية كما ذكر عن نفسه في كتابه نسأل الله السلامة والعافية من كل عصبية مقيتة " 

قال الشيخ محمد عيد عباسي في  مقدمة كتابه " بدعة التعصب المذهبي  " 
( ص 6-7 ) : 
" ومن جملة ما رأينا وجوب إصلاح والتنبيه إليه مسألة المذهبية هذه فإنها مسألة هامة وخطيرة وليست بسيطة وتافهة كما يظن بعضهم فإن المسلم يحتاج كل يوم إلى تبين حكم الله عز وجل في أمور حياته ... ورأينا من الواجب علينا بيان فكرتنا للمسلمين ودعوتهم إلى الحق ... ونشر منذ شهور رسالة " هدية السلطان إلى مسلمي بلاد اليابان " لافتين النظر إلى 

موضوعها وهو " هل المسلم ملزم باتباع مذهب معين من المذاهب الأربعة ؟ وهي للعلامة الشيخ محمد سلطان المعصومي المدرس بالحرم بالمسجد الحرام يدعو فيها المسملمين إلى الرجوع إلى ما كطان عليه خير القرن التي أثنى عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من عدم التزام مذهب فقهي معين والأخذ من كل مجتهد ..


ذكر المؤلف بعض أقوال ائمة المذاهب أنفسهم نصحوا فيها أتباعهم بوجوب التمسك بالكتاب والسنة ووجوب الامتناع عن تقليدهم في أي أمر ظهرت مخالفته للكتاب والسنة ..


ولكن بعض المقلدين الجامدين لم يرقه ما جاء فيها وكان في مقدمة هؤلاء 
المتحاملين المدعو الدكتور محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي  الذي لم يكتف بالتهجم على دعاة السنة في بعض خطب الجمعة بالباطل قاذفا إياهم بشتى النعوت كالدجل والتعصب والسخف والضلال بل 
زاد في التحامل والشطط فرماهم بالفرية الكاذبة انهم عملاء للمستعمر وان يدا خفية تحركهم \
وهكذا سبيل الغوغاء الذين يرمون كل مخالف لهم بما طاب لهم من النعوت سواء كان ذلك حقا أو باطلا 

ثم أعقب ذلك برسالة نشرها بعنوان " اللا مذهبية أخطر بدعة تهدد الشريعة الإسلامية " صدرها بدعاء جميل مستعيذا بالله فيه من أن يكون أراد بما كتب عرضا دنيويا أو هوى نفسيا 

ثم لخض رسالة المعصومي رحمه الله تلخيصا مجانبا الأمانة ومخالفا سوء الفهم 

وقال الشيخ ( ص 9-10 |) : 
" والحقيقة أنه ليس هناك تناقض ولا خلاف ولكن تحامل الدكتور علينا وتهوره أسلماه إلى الظن الفاسد فحسب أنا نحرم التقليد مطلقا وما أتي إلا من هذا الظن الذي ليس عليه شبه دليل 

وقال ( ص 149 ) : 
" وسبب كثرة الأحاديث الساقطة الموجودة في الكتب المذهبية يعود لعدة نواحي منها التعصب للمذهب فقد يرى مقلدو هذا المذهب أن هذا الحديث يؤيد مذهبهم ولكنه ضعيف فيتجاهلون ضعفه أو يحاولون تصحيحه بما يعلمون هم أنفسهم أنه لا يقويه به ... ومن الأسباب أيضا جهل كثير من الفقهاء المتأخرين بالسنة وهذا أمر ملاحظ ومعروف .." 

وقال ( ص 311 ) :
" بالإضافة إلى ما ازدانت به رسالة البوطي من الافتراءات والتناقضات والمغالطات وسوء الفهم تزدان بنوع آخر من الحلي والزينات أعني جهله بالحديث وجهله بالفقه وجهله بالواقع ... وجهل البوطي ليس غريبا ولا عجيبا فامثاله من الجهلة بالحديث ممن يتسمون بعلماء كثيرون ولكن الغريب والعجيب انه بدل ان يستر جهله ويخفي ضعفه ووتقصيره نراه يطاول ويتعالى ويتعرض لابن هذا العلم الاصيل وعالمه الكبير ..." ا ه .

وقال ( ص 316-317 ) 
" ومما هو جدير بالذكر ان الاستاذ الفاضل محمد الغزالي قد نشر كتابه فقه السيرة في طبعته الثانية مع تخريجات استاذنا الشيخ ناصر لاحاديثه ورحب بها ترحيبا حارا وقد اكسبت هذه التخريجات الكتاب قيمة علمية اكبر لانه لا يستطيع أي باحث ان يستفيد من أي حديث اذا لم يميز صحته من ضعفه 
ثم نشر الدكتور البوطي كتابه " فقه السيرة " وحشاه بالاحاديث المختلفة التي فيها الصحيح والضعيف وهو معذور في ذلك لجهله بالحديث 
ولكن الغريب ان على مسكنته في علم الديث انتقد شيخنا ناصر الدين في ثلاثة مواضع ومع الاسف فقد وهم واخطا في هذه الانتقادات 
وقد كتب شيخنا ردا على انتقادات البوطي ونقدا لاحاديث كتابه ( فقه السيرة ) 

وقد كتب الاخ علي الخشان باشراف شيخنا بحثا مختصرا في هذه الاحاديث 
انظر ( ص 318-320 ) .

وقال ( ص 328 ) 
والد الدكتور البوطي ينقض كلامه 
ونقدم للدكتور رجل قريب جدا اليه هو والده المحترم الشيخ رمضان حفظه الله فقد قال " نحن نتبع العلماء الأئمة الثلاثة الحنفي والشافعي والمالكي على أنه لا اجتهاد على القول الأصح إلا القول الشاذ بعد أربع مئة حتى الإمام النووي والرافعي جعلوهما مرجحين " 
فما رأي الدكتور الخطير في كلام والده نفسه ؟ وهو يدعي الإجماع على جواز الاجتهاد ووالده من كبار مشايخ الشافعية في سورية ينقل الإجماع من المذاهب الثلاثة على عكس ما نقله هو تماما .." ا ه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / مقتطفات كلام أهل العلم في الأستاذ " محمد الغزالي " 

 " وننقل بعض المقتطفات عن الأستاذ محمد الغزالي من كتاب الشيخ " صلاح الدين مقبول أحمد " ( زوابع حول السنة ) .

قال الشيخ صلاح الدين مقبول  ( ص 177 ) : 
" إن الأستاذ محمد الغزالي من الكتاب المعروفين في الأوساط الإسلامية ببراعة أسلوبهم وحسن عرضهم للقضايا المطروحة على مدرج الدعوة
ولكن للأسف على أنه إذا تكلم عن الحديث والمحدثين والعمل بالسنة يتحرر 
من جميع القيود الدعوية بل بلغ به تهوين العمل بالحديث والاستخفاف بالسنة إلى أن يرى من يدعو إلى التمسك بالكتاب والسنة عقيدة ومنهجاً وحكما وتطبيقاً 

أكبر عائق في سبيل الدعوة التي يراها حقة وهذا هو الظاهر من كتابه 
      " هموم داعية " 
       و " دستور  الوحدة الثقافية للمسلمين " 
وأما السرائر فالله أعلم بها .

  وقال الشيخ ( ص 177 ) 
" واليكم بعض الأمثلة من كتاباته حول مقدمة " فقه السيرة " 
·      إذ هو لم يأت جديداً في ميدان الأحكام والفضائل ولم يزد أن يكون شرحا لما تقرر من قبل في الأصول المتيقنة 
خذ مثلا أول حديث حكم الأستاذ بتضعيفه : 
" أحبوا الله لما يغذوكم به من نعمة وأحبوني بحب الله " 
وحيث أنه رد الحديث على طريقة اهل البدع والاهواء من المعتزلة والمتكلمين 
فانهم يقبلون الاحاديث الضعيفة و الموضوعة اذا وافقت هواهم ولا يبالون برد احاديث الصحيحين في اثبات دعواهم 

وفي كتاب " قذائف الحق " 
قال الشيخ ( ص 182-183 ) 
" لقد دافع الاستاذ محمد الغزالي في كتاب " قذائف الحق " ( ص 120-124 ) عن الاحاديث التي ردها المستشرقون والمبشرون وسماسرتهم فأجاد ثم جاء ليقرر " حقيقة إسلامية " بل اعتزالية لينهار ما بناه من قبل ..
   وهي " رده الأحاديث الآحاد " 
فقال : " فإن سنن الآحاد عندنا تفيد الظن العلمي وإنها قرينة تستفاد منها الأحكام الفرعية في ديننا فإذا وجد الفقيه او المحدث أن هناك قرينة أرجح منها تركها إلى الدليل الأقوى دون غضاضة ..." 

أو قال " العلم الظني " – كما قال في " هموم داعية " – ذهب الأصوليون إلى " خبر الواحد " ظني الثبوت ولكن لا يراد بهذا " الظن " الحاصل منه في " اصطلاح المحدثين " إلا أن مرتبته أقل مما يحصل بالتواتر وليس هذا " الظن " بمعنى " الوهم " كما يزعمه منكروا الحديث إن خبر الواحد من حيث الإفادة لم يكن الإفادة لم يكن موضع النقاش والجدال ابدا وكان الأنبياء والرسل يرسلون الوفود للدعوة إلى الله حتى كانت الحروب على أخبار الوفود ويقتل فيها مئات من الناس كل ذلك اعتمادا على خبر الواحد .

ومما لا يخفى على أن غالب الأخبار آحادية في كتب السنة وقد وردت أخبار الآحاد في كثير من أمور الآخرة مثلا : " عذاب القبر " و " رؤية الباري تعالى بالأبصار " 
قال الشوكاني رحمه الله : 
ولا نزاع في أن خبر الواحد إذا وقع الإجماع على العمل بمقتضاه فإنه يفيد العلم .." 
وقال ابن حزم : 
" فإن جميع أهل الإسلام كانوا على قبول خبر الواحد الثقة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجري على ذلك كل فرقة كأهل السنة والخوارج والشيعة والقدرية حتى حدث متكلموا المعتزلة بعد مائة من التأريخ فخالفوا الإجماع في ذلك " 


وفي كتابه " هموم داعية " 
قال الشيخ صلاح الدين في " زوابع في وجه السنة "  ( ص 185 ) :
·      لا يخفى على من أطلع على محتويات هذا الكتاب أن أكبر هموم هذا الداعية هو أن الناس لماذا يحاولون العودة بالأمة إلى الكتاب والسنة عقيدة ومنهجاً وعملاً وتطبيقا في كل صغير وكبير من شئون حياتهم ؟
لماذا هذا الاهتمام البالغ بفهم أمور العقيدة الإسلامية على منهج سلف الأمة 
ولماذا العمل بأخبار الآحاد ؟ 
ولقد اختار الأستاذ المؤلف أسلوبا لاذعا في عرض همومه لا يلائم أبدا مع عمله في حقل الدعوة الإسلامية مهما بلغ من العمر عتياً وعبر عن دراسة العقيدة على منهج السلف الصالح بالتفكير الصبياني والإنحراف الفكري والنفسي "

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

موفق بإذن الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

5- [ الأستاذ الفاضل المجاهد أبي الأعلى المودودي رحمه الله ] 


قال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج1/ ص 175 ) 
في تعليقه على حديث " لا مهدي إلا عيسى " 
" منكر " أخرجه ابن ماجه والحاكم وابن الجوزي في " الواهيات " وابن عبد البر في 
" جامع العلم " وابو عمر الداني في " السنن الواردة في الفتن " والسّلفي في " الطيوريات " والخطيب . 

قال الذهبي في " الميزان " : 
" إنه خبر منكر " 
وقال الصغاني : 
" موضوع " 
وأورده الشوكاني في " الأحاديث الموضوعة " ( ص 195)

وقد أشار الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 6/ 385 ) إلى رد هذا الحديث لمخالفته لأحاديث المهدي .

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" وهذا الحديث تستغله الطائفة القاديانية في الدعوة لنبيهم المزعوم " ميرزا غلام أحمد القادياني الذي أدعى النبوة ثم أدعى النبوة ثم ادعى أنه هو عيسى بن مريم المبشر بنزوله في آخر الزمان وأنه لا مهدي إلا عيسى بناءً على هذا الحديث المنكر 
وقد راجت دعواه على كثير من ذوي الأحلام الضعيفة شأن كل دعوى باطلة لا تعدم من يتبناها ويدعو إليها وقد ألفت كتب كثيرة في الرد 
على هؤلاء الضّلال ومن أحسنها رسالة الأستاذ 
الفاضل المجاهد ( أبي الأعلى المودودي رحمه الله في الرد عليها ) 
وكتابه الآخر الذي صدر أخيراً بعنوان " البيانات " فقد بيّن فيها حقيقة 
القاديانيين وأنهم مرقوا من دين المسلمين بأدلة لا تقبل الشك 
فليرجع إليها من شاء " انتهى .

... 
وسنذكر في هذه العجالة بعض مقتطفات ومقالات أهل العلم المحققين في الرد على أبا الأعلى المودودي رحمه الله : 

    أولا : " من كتاب الشيخ " حمود التويجري رحمه الله في " ذيل الصواعق لمحو الأباطيل والمخارق "  " 

 قال ( ص 321- 332 ) : 
·      انبرى ابو الأعلى المودودي وعلي الطنطاوي لمؤازرة الصواف  وتأييد ما نشره من الأقوال الباطلة فصار شريكين له في كل ما نشره في كتابه مما هو مخالف لمدلول الكتاب والسنة والإجماع .

قلت : ورسالة محمد محمود الصواف سماها " المسلمون وعلم الفلك " قد جمع فيها ما نشره في جريدة الدعوة من التعقيب على الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز فيما يتعلق بجريان الشمس وسكون الأرض والرد على الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله وقد انبرى له جمع من اهل العلم في الرد عليه رسالته ومن بينهم الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الله  " وهو عبارة عن رد كان في جريدة الدعوة مسماة " الصواعق الشديدة على اتباع الهيئة الجديدة " وقد زاد فيه ملحقا ببعض الفوائد  ورده على تخرصات وتوهمات الصواف وبعض الأخطاء العلمية وسماه بمسمى " ذيل الصواعق لمحو الأباطيل والمخارق  " كما ذكره في مقدمته " 

وقد دافع عن الصواف كلا من ابو على المودودي وعلي الطنطاوي وغيرهم 

·      إنكار المودودي وثناؤه على رسالة الصواف ومنع الاستدلال على جريان الشمس ودورانها حول الأرض بالآيات التي فيها النص على جريانها وطلوعها ودلوكها وتزاورها وغروبها " 
·      من أخطائه ايضا قوله : " إن القرآن لم ينتهج لذكره اسلوباً يصطدم مع علوم الإنسان في عصر من العصور اصطداما صريحا يحول بين الإنسان وبين إيمانه بالله تعالى " 
والجواب : 
أن يقال أما العلوم الصحيحة من علوم الإنسان فإن القرآن لا يصادمها وإنما يصادم الأقوال الباطلة والتخرصات والظنون الكاذبة 
ومن الأقوال الباطلة والتخرصات والظنون الكاذبة التي يصادمها القرآن ويشهد ببطلانها ما زعمه فيثاغورس اليوناني وتبعه عليه أهل الهيئة الجديدة من فلاسفة الإفرنج المتأخرين وما تخرصوه في قولهم بأن الشمس ثابتة وأن الأرض تدر حولها  والسنة تصادم هذا القول الباطل وتشهد ببطلانه " 


وقال ( ص 326 ) 
" وقد ذكر الصواف في رسالته التي وافقه المودودي عليها شيئا كثيرا من تخرصات أهل الهيئة واتباعهم في الأرض والسموات والشمس القمر والنجوم وزعم أن ذلك من علوم المسلمين في الفلك كلها أقوال باطلة يصادمها القرآن والسنة " 

وقال ( ص 331 ) : 

" وكلام المودودي شبيه بكلام قطب وهما ومن قال بقولهما من العصريين كلهم عيال على فلاسفة الإفرنج المتأخرين " 

وقال ( ص 333 ) 

" ومن أخطائه ايضا قوله أن القرآن لم يصرح في آية من آياته بكن الأرض ثابتة ساكنة وكون الشمس دائرة حولها  وغير ذلك من الأخطاء  " 


    ثانيا : ومن كتاب الشيخ صلاح الدين مقبول أحمد 
            " زوابع في وجه السنة قديما وحديثاً " 
قال ( ص 85 ) : 
  " السيد أبو الأعلى المودودي – رحمه الله – ( 1979 م ) هو مؤسس " الجماعة الإسلامية " بالقارة الهندية وأميرها وكان كاتبا مجيدا وصحفيا ناجحاً بارعا في الأسلوب لبقا في الأداء موفقا في عرض الحلول للمشاكل الناجمة في المجتمع ومبدعا في تقديم الإسلام إلى غير المسلمين في الأسلوب العصري المتزن 

أصدر  مجلة " ترجمان القرآن " وألف في التفسير والحديث والتعليم والتربية والسياسة والقانون والاقتصاد والاجتماع والدفاع عن الإسلام 
ورد في كتاباته على الحضارة الغربية المزيفة والأفكار الإلحادية المستوردة والحركات الهدامة المعاصرة 
اعتقل عدة مرات وحكم عليه بالإعدام سنة 1953 ه ولكن قامت المحكمة العيلا بالعفو عنه في الآخر 

قال ( ص 86 ) : 
" إن الشيخ المودودي رحمه الله أكثر الكتابة في مواضيع مختلفة ومتنوعة فزل قلمه 
  في بعض الأمور التي نراه قد رجع عن كثير منها إلى الصواب الذي فقده في كتاباته القديمة أو أدخل تعديلا في العبارات التي كانت مثار سوء تفاهم لدى الناس أو وعد بذلك عند تنبيه القراء على بعض أخطائه كما لا يخفى 
على من له إطلاع على كتاباته القديمة 

وقال ( ص 87 -88 ) :
" وقع الشيخ المودودي في بعض الأخطاء والزلات وقام العلماء بالتنبيه عليها ولكن مع رحابة صدره في الرجوع إلى الحق وترحيبه بالنقد البناء لم يرجع عنها ومنها : 
-      تأويله لآيات الصفات وعدم إمرارها إياها كما جاءت وذلك في تفسيره 
" تفهيم القرآن " 
-      تأويله لبعض المعجزات ..انظر الى تفسيره " " تفهيم القرآن " ( 3/ 175 ) 
-      ونقده لبعض أحاديث الصحيحين يلقى رواجا في أوساط الجماعة الإسلامية بدعوى حرية التفكير والتحقيق وخاصة مقاله " مسلك الاعتدال " الذي أبدى آراء متفككة في ظنية خبر الآحاد .. وقد وقع ما كان يخاف منه هذا " غلام أحمد " رئيس طائفة منكري الحديث استشهد بالشيخ المودودي على تأييد وجهة نظره الرافضة للحديث مرات وخاصة استغل هو وزملاؤه " التفهيمات " للشيخ المودودي للرد على أنصار الحديث في كثير من الأحيان حتى قال : 
-      " عقيدتي وعقيدة الشيخ المودودي في قضية إنكار الحديث سواسية فلا تناقشني الجماعة الإسلامية فيها بدون طائل " 

·      " قال ( ص 128-129 ) 
" شبهات المودودي أشد خطورة من شبهات الرازي في رد حديث الكذبات الثلاث " – حول حديث " لم يكذب إبراهيم – عليه السلام – إلا ثلاث كذبات " 
رد الشيخ المودودي هذا الحديث مع دفاعه عن السنة ورده على منكريها بكل قناعة وتشبث في رده بالشبهات التي لم تخطر ببال الرازي – مع شهرته قديما وحديثا في إيراد الشبه وإثارة التشكيكيات حول مسائل من دعائم الدين – 
" وكان فخر الدين الرازي ت 606 ه ) من أكابر المتكلمين الذين لبسوا الكلام بالفلسفة فوقعوا فيما لا تحمد عقباه 
" وكان الرازي يورد شبه المخالفين في المذهب والدين على غاية ما يكون من التحقيق ثم يورد مذهب أهل السنة والحق على غاية من الوهاء 
وكان يعاب بإيراد الشبه الشديدة وتقصر في حلها حتى قال بعض المغاربة يورد الشبه نقداً ويخلّيها نسيئة " 
وذكره الذهبي فقال : " .... صاحب التصانيف رأس في الذكاء والعقليات لكنه عري من الآثار وله تشكيكات على مسائل من دعائم الدين تورث حيرة نسأل الله أن يثبت الإيمان في قلوبنا " 
وقال الرازي عن نفسه " 
" وأما الكتب التي صنفتها واستكثرت فيها من إيراد السؤالات فليذكرني من نظر فيها بصالح دعائه على سبيل التفضل والإنعام وإلا فليحذف القول السيء فإني ما أردت إلا تكثير البحث وشحذ الخاطر والاعتماد في الكل على الله " 
ومن هذه التشكيكات إثارته الشبهات حول حديث " لم يكذب إبراهيم – عليه السلام – إلا ثلاث كذبات " الذي رواه أصحاب الصحاح والسنن 
وتبعه المودودي بأشد منه كما في كتابه " تفهيم القرآن " في تفسير سورة الأنبياء في تفسير الآية { بل فعله كبيرهم هذا } 


قال ( ص 143- 145) 
" وشبهة أخرى للشيخ المودودي حول حديث طواف سليمان عليه السلام على نسائه وتتلخص شبهات المودودي حول هذا الحديث في نقطتين :
أحدهما : اختلاف العدد في نساء سليمان – عليه السلام –
والآخر : واستحالة طوافه على النساء في الليلة الواحدة 
وانظر رد اهل العلم على هذه الشبه ( ص 138-145 ) 
ولما رأى الشيخ كلام العلماء حول هذا الحديث خلاف عقله وكان مضطرا ايضا أن يرد على سؤال السائل دفاعا عن السنة لجأ إلى أمرين كل منهما أشد خرقا من الآخر : 
أولا : 
" خطأ أبا هريرة – رضي الله عنه – في فهمه كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
 ثانيا : 
ثم جاء يبرهن على سقوط هذا الحديث من درجة الاعتبار مغمضا عينيه من أقوال العلماء في تأويله 


والكثير الكثير من زلاته وهفواته وتخبطاته ومنها على سبيل المثال : 

قال الشيخ ( ص 162 ) : 

" في كتاب " الرسائل والمسائل " للمودودي ( 1/ 44-45 ) سئل عن الدجال فقال : 
" هذا المسيح الدجال وغيره من الأساطير التي ليست لها حيثية شرعية ..." 

 " فائدة " 
( قال محمد فهيم أبو عبية ( رئيس بعثة الأزهر بلبنان ) 
في تعليقاته على " نهاية البداية والنهاية " لابن كثير ما يندى له الجبين المأولين والمحرفين في أمر الدجال وغيره : 
قال : " أليس الأولى أن يفهم من – الدجال – أنه رمز الشر والبهتان الأفك . ) ( 1/ 152 ) 


قال الشيخ صلاح الدين مقبول أحمد في " الزوابع " ( ص 169 ) 
" وقد ألف كتاب للدفاع عن الشيخ المودودي وهو للشيخ المفتي " محمد يوسف " وهو يرد فيه على الأعتراضات التي وجهت إلى الشيخ المودودي في كثير من المسائل فحالفه التوفيق لإصابة الحق في بعضها وجانبه في البعض الآخر وطبع برضي الشيخ المودودي وهو باسم " دراسة علمية للاعتراضات  على الشيخ المودودي " " ( 1/ 433-444 ) وهو تمثيل صحيح لكتاباته ليطلع عليه لتزول بعض الشبهات التي أثيرت ضد الشيخ بدون حق فرحمة الله رحمة واسعة " 

وقد تناول مؤلف كتاب " دراسة علمية للاعتراضات على الشيخ المودودي " 
      حديث الدجال بالمناقشة والرد مفصلاً ووافق على ما ذهب إليه الشيخ المودودي من رد حديث تميم الداري – رضي الله عنه – ولكن ليس رفضه لهذا الحديث على طريقة الكتاب المعاصرين لرد الأحاديث الصحيحة بالعقل والذوق والهوى . بل اختار في رده طريقة المتأخرين من الحنفية وغيرهم في إبطال العمل بالحاديث عملا بقاعدتهم الأصولية التي تفيد " أن العقائد تكون قطعية فلا تثبت بأخبار الآحاد – وبالتالي لا يسلم تعيين شخص الدجال كما ورد في حديث تميم الداري كعقيدة اسلامية لأن خبر الواحد وهو ليس بقطعي الثبوت والدلالة 

ثم ذكر قول الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( 13/ 328 )  في حديث الجساسة : 
" وقد توهم بعضهم أنه غريب وليس كذلك فقد رواه مع فاطمة : 
-      أبو هريرة 
-      وعائشة 
-      وجابر " انتهى .

وقال ( ص 171 ) : 
" واما الردود على الشيخ المودودي في مجالات أخرى مختلفة فتبلغ حسبما عرفت بالأرقام – ( مائة وعشرة كتب ) ما بين صغير وكبير ورطب ويابس وعنيف ولين 
ورد عليه من علماء " ديوبند " الأحناف المعروفين : 
-      الشيخ حسين أحمد المدني 
-      والشيخ محمد زكريا الكاندهلوي 
-      والشيخ ميان محمد الدهلوي 
-      والشيخ ابو الوفاء ثناء الله الأمرتسي
-      والشيخ عبد الله الأمرتسي الروبري 
-      والشيخ عبد الروف الرحماني 
-      والشيخ محمد إسماعيل السلفي غيرهم 
-      والشيخ مهدي حسن شاه ( مفتي ديوبند )
-      وغيرهم .

وقال ( ص 172-173 ) 
" ولا يفوتني أن أذكر بهذا الصدد الشيخ أمين أحسن الإصلاحي " فإنه دافع عن 
     موقف الشيخ المودودي من الحديث دفاعاً مستميتاً وأبدى بعض الآراء حول السنة التي تخالف إجماع الأمة وأورد الشبه حول بعض الأحاديث التي يأباها العقل على زعمه " 

ومما يؤسف له أن تلاميذه في باكستان الآن يقودون حركة إنكار السنة فنسأل الله السلامة " 
    " وممن رد على مزعوماته الشيخ محمد إسماعيل السلفي في كتابه 
       " موقف الجماعة الإسلامية من الحديث النبوي " 

قلت : " لكل قوم وارث " نسأل الله العافية في الدين والدنيا .
   والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

6- [  مسيلمة الهند :  ميرزا غلام أحمد القادياني  ] 


           " ميرزا غلام القادياني الكذاب الدجال الضال استطاع جذب واستدراج بعض مرضى القلوب والأبدان الذين نادوا بنبوته ومهديته وله طامات وضلالات لا يصدقها عقل ولا هوى وصاحب كذب وهلوسات وهو دسيسة للاستعمار 
ولقد كثّر الأدعيّاء والمنحرفون  والمضللون  من يعيث  في الأرض فساداً  وتخريباً وبخاصة في هذا الزمان ولكن من نعم الله على عباده أن هيأ من يتصدى لمثل هؤلاء الضلال  .." 

قال الشيخ إحسان إلهي ظهير في كتابه " القاديانية دراسات وتحليل " 
 ط / إدراة ترجمان السنة باكستان / تقديم محمد المنتصر الكتاني 
في مقدمة كتابه : ( ص 1-4 ) : 

            " وبعد فقد انشئت في القرن العشرين فئتان خبيثتان بايعاز من الاستعمار الكافر ... فكانت واحدة من هاتين الفئتين القاديانية عميلة الاستعمار في القارة الهندية وثانيهما " البهائية " .. وأمدها المتربصون بأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بكل الوسائل المادية وغير المادية واعطيت الأموال الطائلة والوظائف الراقية والمناصب العالية والامتيازات الخاصة من قبل الاستعمار وأمدت بالدفاع عنها بالقلم واللسان من قبل الهندوس كما ساعدتها اليهودية بالأدلة ولو الواهية .." 

" وها هو كاتب هندوسي كبير " الدكتور شنكر داس " يشهد على هذا حيث يخاطب الهندوس عامة ويقول : 
   " إن من أهم المسائل التي تواجهها بلادنا الآن هي كيف نستطيع أن ننشئ النعرة القومية في قلوب المسلمين " 


   قال ( ص 5 ) : 

" وحينما كتب شاعر الرسالة والإسلام الدكتور محمد إقبال مقالات ضد القاديانية يبين كذبهم وضلالهم كان أول من رد ودافع عنهم هو زعيم القوميين الهندوس " جواهر لعل نهرو |" فكتب عدة مقالات تأييدا لهم حتى أعلن خليفة القاديانية محمود أحمد محرضا القاديانية على استقباله إن جواهر لعل نهرو رد على مقالا ت الدكتور محمد إقبال التي كبها لإثبات أن القاديانية فئة كافرة | .."
 وقال ( ص 19 ) : 

             " اجتمع قواد الاستعمار البريطاني وزعماؤه في لندن وخططوا خطة ضد الإسلام من أخطر خططهم بعد تفكير عميق وبحث دقيق بأنه لا توجد في قارات العالم قوة تجابههم غير الإسلام وتدعيم القوة الاستعمارية وتشتت قوى الإسلام بإنشاء فرق باطلة حاملة اسم الإسلام وفي الأصل تكون هادمة لأصوله ومبادئه وتمد هذه الفرق بكل الإمكانيات من السماعدات المالية وغيرها لتعمل على حسابهم وتجسس على المسلمين .. وكان أشدهم خطرا عميل الاستعمار الإنكليزي في الهند غلام أحمد القادياني وفي إيران ميرزا حسين علي المعروف ببهاء الله .." 

وقال ( ص 21 ) : 

" ركز الاستعمار الجهود لتنمية هذه الشجرة وتربيتها وعرفوه إلى الناس ورفعوا منزلته في كنفهم وشجعوه على الهجوم على المسلمين والاسلام وعلى اكابرهم وأئمتهم حتى تناول أعراض الانبياء عليهم الإسلام وعلى أكابرهم وأئمتهم وعرض سيد المرسلين كما تناول عرض ابنائه الحسن والحسين وعرض خلفائه .. فكفره جميع علماء المة وافتوا بوجوب قتله لادعائه النبوة ولاهانته الانبياء وسبابه للمسلمين 
ولانكاره أسس الدين الاسلامي الحنيف لكن سيده الاستعمار دافع عنه وحفظه من غيظ المسلمين وغضبهم مع ان علماء المسلمين ناظروه وناقشوه وأظهروا الحق وأبطلوا الباطل وكان ابرزهم العالم الجليل الشيخ ثناء الله الأمر تسرى  

الذي انتصر عليه غير مرة وأقام عليه الحجة وأخيرا دعاه إلى المباهلة 
بأن الكذاب يموت في حياة الصادق بموت غير عادي ومرة أخرى ظهر الحق وبعد مدة قليلة من هذه المباهلة مات غلام أحمد القادياني بموت يكره الإنسان مجرد ذكره 

قال ( ص 22 ) 
" ولد غلام أحمد في قرية " قاديان " من إحدى قرى البنجاب في سنة 1839 م في اسرة عميلة للاستعمار الانكليزي وكان أبوه واحدا من الذين خانوا المسلمين وساعدوا الاستعمار لطلب العز والجاه كما ذكره غلام أحمد بنفسه في كتابه – " تحفة قيصرية " 



قال ( ص 34-35 ) : 
      " كثير من الناس يعتقدون بأن القاديانية فرقة من فرق المسلمين غير انها تختلف عنها في الفروع  وليس هناك أي فارق غير هذا ... " 

" ان القاديانية ليس لها أي علاقة بالاسلام غير انهم يخدعون الناس ويتسترون وراء اسم الإسلام وإلا فهم بعيدون عن الإسلام  وهم يتسترون وراء صفوف السملمين لاغراضهم الفاسدة وفي بعض الأحيان يخدعون عامة المسلمين وخاصة في بلدان غير بلاد الهند والباكستان بالصلاة معهم وخلف أئمتهم وهذا خداع ظاه ر 

وهم يكفرون كل من ينكر نبوة غلام أحمد " 

وحين مات مؤسس الدولة الباكستانية المسلمة المغفور له- باذن الله - القائد الأعظم " محمد علي جناح " محسن الملة الإسلامية في القارة الهندية ولم يصل عليه " ظفر الله خان " القادياني وزير الخارجية الباكستانية آنذاك والسبب بأن القائد " كان كافراً عنده بسبب تعلقه بأهداب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .." 



وإليك بعض معتقدات القاديانية الكفرية : 
  ( ص 42-48 )
·      " من لا يتبعك ولا يدخل في بيعتكفإنه مخالف لله ورسوله وداخل في الجحيم " ( معيار الأخبار ص 8 ) 
·      إن كل من لم يؤمن بغلام أحمد فهو كافر ولو لم تبلغه الدعوة " 
·      لا يرون جواز النكاح مع المسملين " 
كتاب " بركات خلافت ص 75 ) 
·      وللقاديانية اتصالات ودية متينة قوية مع اسرائيل ولأنهم يتفقان ويجتمعان في شيئين وهو المخالفة للاسلام والمداوة له والثاني عمالتهما للاستعمار ولقد أعطتهم السلطات الاسرائيلية مكانا لفتح المراكز والمدارس .." 
والمركز القادياني يقع على ماؤنت كارمال في حيفا ومكتبة عامة للمطالعة ومكتبة خاصة للبيع ومدرسة ويصدر المركز مجلة شهرية باسم " الشهري " التي ترسل إلى ثلاثين بلدا عربيا مختلفا وقد ترجم أكثر مؤلفات المسيح الموعود ( الغلام ) إلى العربية بطريق هذا المركز ..


وقال (ص  49 ) 
         " وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا تقوم الساعة حتى يخرج ثلاثون دجالون كلهم يزعم أنه رسول الله – وفي رواية – أنا خاتم النبيين ولا نبي بعدي " 

           وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي ما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى فكان رأس الدجالين في القرن الأول " مسليمة الكذاب " وفي القرن الرابع عشر " غلام أحمد القادياني " فاتفقا في دعوة النبوة والرسالة  ) ا ه .

قلت : هذه بعض معتقدات القاديانية الكفرية ولمن اراد المزيد هناك بعض المؤلفات عن هذه الفرقة الضالة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ 7 :   عبد الله بن محمد بن  الصديق  الغُماري   ] 


قال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج1/ ص 184-189) 
حديث " نعم المُذكر المسبحة ..." 
" موضوع " أخرجه الديلمي في " مسند الفردوس " 
ثم إن الحديث من حيث معناه باطل لأمور : 
·      أن السبحة بدعة لم تكن في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما حدثت بعده صلى الله عليه وسلم فكيف يعقل أن يحض عليه الصلاة والسلام أصحابه على أمر لا يعرفونه ؟!
وإن لفظة : ( السبحة ) مولدة لا تعرفها العرب " 
·      أنه مخالف لهديه صلى الله عليه وسلم يعقد التسبيح بيمينه 
قال عبد الله بن عمرو : 
" رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعقد التسبيح بيمينه " 
" صحيح أبي داود " ( 1346 ) .


وقال الألباني ( ص 189 ) : 
" وجهل ذلك أو تجاهله بعض من ألف في سنية السبحة ! من أهل الأهواء من المعاصرين  مقلداً في ذلك شيخه عبد الله الغماري الذي تجاهل هذه الحقائق وأورد هذا الحديث في " كنزه " ( 103 ) ليتوصل منه إلى تجويز السبحة لمريديه ! ثم إلى تجويز تعليقها على العنق كما يفعل بعض مشايخ الطرق . 
انظر الرد عليه في مقدمة المجلد الثالث من هذه السلسلة ( ص 37 ) 
 ترى العجب العجاب " 


" قال الألباني في مقدمة المجلد الثالث  " الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 4-10 ) 

" ... وغيرهم من الصوفيين والطرقيين الين لا حياة لهم إلا بالاعتماد على الأحاديث الضعيفة واالموضوعة التي يسطرون بها على قلوب العامة ثم على ما في ... ويحاربون الدعاة محاربة شديدة لا هوادة فيها ويستبيحون في سبيل ذلك الكذب والبهت والافتراء ما لا يستحلة إلا الكفار الذين قال الله فيهم 
{ إنما يفتري الكذب الذين لا يؤمنون بآيات الله } 


وحسبي في هذه المقدمة مثالان اثنان لهما صلة وثقى بها : 

الأول : أن وزير الأوقاف في بعض الإمارات العربية – ولعله صوفي أو حولة بطانة صوفية أصدر مذكرة نشر مضمونها سنة ( 1406 ه ) في بعض الجرائد كالبيان يتهم اخواننا السلفيين في تلك الإمارة بتهم شتى منها ( التطرف ) والخطورة على العقيدة الإسلامية وإنكار المذاهب الأربعة وكل ذلك كذب وزور الهدف منه ظاهرا لكل ذي بصيرة في الدين هو التمهيد وتهيئة الجو لمنعهم من الدعوة إلى الله وتبصير الناس بدينهم على كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنهج السلف الصالح ومنهم الأئمة الأربعة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين 

ولم تتهم المذكرة بهذه التهم بل أضافت إلى ذلك تهما أخرى تتعلق بشخصي أنا بقوله : 
" ويتزعمها شخص يدعى ناصر الدين الألباني " !!
وهذا كذب وزور فنحن نقدر الأئمة الأربعة وكذا غيرهم ونعرف قدرهم ولا نستغني عن الاستفادة من علمهم والاعتماد على فقههم دون تعصب لواحد منهم على الآخرين وذلك مما بينته أكثر من ثلاثين سنة في مقدمة كتابي " صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من التكبير إلى التسليم كأنك تراها " 

وقفت وأنا أكتب هذه المقدمة على واحدة منها مطبوعة بعنوان : 
   " سُلم الأماني في الوصول إلى فقه الألباني " 
وفي اعتقادي ان تلك المذكرة الجائرة تشير بهذه الفرية الباطلة إلى جهودنا المستمرة في خدمة السنة المطهرة التي منها بيان الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة الدائرة على ألسنة كثير من الخطباء والمحاضرين والمدرسين وغيرهم 

وفي ختام هذا الرد لا بد من أن أذكر صاحب تلك المقالة وبطانته بقول رب العالمين : 

{ ومن يكسب خطيئة أو إثما ثم يرم به بريئاً فقد احتمل بهتانا وإثما مبيناً } 

وبقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم الثابت عنه وهم لا يكذبون بالأحاديث الصحيحة إن شاء الله تعالى : 
" من قال في مؤمن ما ليس فيه أسكنه الله ردغة الخبال حتى يخرج مما قال وليس بخارج  " الصحيحة " ( 438 ) 
( ردغة الخبال ) : جاء تفسيرها في حديث آخر أنها عصارة أهل النار .



وقال ( ص 8 ) :
والآخر : 
هناك في المغرب رجل ينتمي إلى العلم وله رسائل  معروفة ويزعم أنه خادم الحديث الشريف وهو الشيخ ( عبد الله بن الصديق الغماري ) وهو يختلف عن الرجل الأول المشرقي من حيث إنه معروف بعدائه الشديد منذ القديم لأنصار السنة ولكل من ينتمي إلى عقيدة السلف مما يدل العاقل أنه لم يستفد من الحديث إلا حمله ّ ولا أدل على ذلك من كتيب له طبع في هذه السنة ( 1986 ) ب ( طنجة ) بعنوان : 

" القول المقنع في الرد على الألباني المبتدع " ! 
وإن كل من يقرأ هذا العنوان من القراء مهما كان اتجاهه يتساءل في نفسه متعجبا : ماذا ارتكب الألباني من البدع وهو المعروف بمحاربته إياها في محاضراته وكتبه ومن مشاريعه المعروفة " قاموس البدع " .. فما هي البدع التي جاء بها الألباني حتى وصمه الغماري ب " المبتدع " ؟ 


" ولأنه هو المعروف بالابتداع في الدين والانتصار للمبتدعة والطرقيين كما يشهد بذلك كل من اطلع على شيء من رسائله وحسب القارئ دليلا على ما أقول أنه شيخ الطريقة الشاذلية الدرقاوية الصديقية وهو يفخر بذلك في بعض كتاباته كما يفخر بأنه خادم السنة ! وهو من الهادمين لها ! 

وقد رد على الألباني في تعليقه على رسالة " بداية السول في تفضيل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " للإمام العز بن عبد السلام من بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وقد قفز إلى مناقشة الألباني في بعض المسائل الفقيهة والحديثية التي من أجلها وصم الغماري الألباني ب ( المبتدع ) ومنها : 

·      وهي قوله بعدم مشروعية زيادة كلمة ( سيدنا ) في الصلوات الإبراهيمية اتباعا لتعليمه صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته إياها بقوله : 
قولوا : اللهم صلى على محمد ..." 
ونقلت فتوى ابن حجر الذي أفتى بذلك بقوله وقد نقلت فتواه في تعليقي في " صفة الصلاة " بقوله : 
" لو كانت زيادة ( سيدنا ) مندوبة ما خفيت عليهم حتى اغفلوها والخير كله في الاتباع " 
اشار الغماري الى فتوى الحافظ وتعقب هذه الخلاصة بقوله ( ص 20-21 ) : 
" وهذا جمود شديد وتزمت ممقوت ..." 

وقال الألباني ( ص ج3/ ص 10 ) من الضعيفة : 
" وقد زاد عليه أخوه في ذلك فألف كتابا ً يغنيك اسمه عن مضمونه ودلالة على انحرافه عن السبيل وهو : " تشنيف الآذان باستحباب السيادة في الصلاة والإقامة والآذان " ! للشيخ أحمد بن الصديق الغماري .
ووافقه الغماري الصغير على ذلك ( ص 51 ) من رسالته التي سماها : " إتقان الصنعة في تحقيق معنى البدعة " 

وقال ( ص 11 ) : 
ومنها : 
قوله ( ص 9-10 ) :
" وننبه هنا على خطأ وقع من جماهير المسلمين قلد فيه بعضهم بعضا ولم يتفطن له إلا " الشيعة " ! ذلك أن الناس حين يصلون على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكرون معه أصحابه مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين سأله الصحابة فقالوا : كيف نصلي عليك ؟ فأجابهم بقوله : 
" قولوا : اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد " 
وفي رواية : " اللهم صلى على محمد وأزواجه وذريته " 
ولم يأت في شيء من طرق الحديث ذكر أصحابه مع كثرة الطرق وبلوغها حد التواتر فذكر الصحابة في الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زيادة على ما علمه الشارع واستدراك عليه وهو لا يجوز " 

رد الألباني ( ص 11 -15 ) بقوله : 
" ليس في هذا الكلام من الحق إلا قولك الأخير : انه لا يجوز الزيادة على ما علمه الشارع ..فهذا حق نقول به ونلتزمه ما استطعنا إليه سبيلاً أما سائر كلامك فباطل من وجوه : 
الأول : أنك أثنيت على الشيعة بالفطرة ونزهتهم عن البدعة وهم من الغارقين الهالكين واتهمت أهل السنة بالبلادة والغباوة وهم الحمد لله مبرؤن منها فحسبك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أمثالك : 
" إذا قال الرجل هلك الناس فهو أهلكهم " رواه مسلم .
انظر الردود على هذا الأفاك الأثيم ( ص 12و 13و 14 ) .

وقال ( ص 14 ) 
" وخلاصة الكلام في هذا القمام : أن الغماري اتفق مع أخيه على استحباب ذكر كلمة ( سيدنا ) في الصلوات الإبراهيمية مع كونها زيادة على تعليمه صلى الله عليه وسلم واستدراكاً عليه ! وهو لا يجوز في صريح كلامه 

وتفرد هو خلافه لأخويه ( أحمد وعبد العزيز ) وجماهير العلماء من قبل ومناقضة لنفسه على إنكار ذكر الصحابة مع النبي  في الصلاة عليه في " الخطبة " وزعم انه بدعة 

وقال ( ص 15 ) 
" ثم إني اعتذر فقد طال البحث مع هذا الرجل في هذه المسألة وبيان جهله 
وزغله فيها أكثر مما كنت ظننت .." 

وقال ( ص 17 ) 
ولعل القراء يلاحظون معي اتفاق هذف الغماري هذا مع هذف ذاك الوزير الصوفي في التهويش وإثارة السلفيين عامة وعليّ خاصة وفي هذه السنة بالذات 
وفي اعتقادي أن الذي حمله على أن خصني بتلك الحملة الشعواء العمياء أنني كنت انتقدته لأول مناسبة عرضت لي وذلك في مقدمتي لرسالة 
" العز بن عبد السلام " " بداية السول في تفضيل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " في بعض ما علقه هو عليها من قبل " 

وقال ( ص 19 ) – الألباني – في " مقدمة المجلد الثالث الضعيفة " 
·      لقد كان نقدي على الغماري محصوراً في خمسة مواضيع ألخصها بما يلي : 
-      أنه لا يغني ببيان مرتبة الأسانيد والأحاديث من صحة أو ضعف إلا نادراً مع ان ذلك ه المقصود من التخريج 
-      أنه يعتمد على تحسين الترمذي وظني به أنه يعلم تساهله فيه 
-      إهماله تخريج بعض الأحاديث ولعل ذلك كان سهوا منه بعضها في " الصحيحين " 
-      يعزو بعض الأحاديث لغير المشاهير كأصحاب " الصحاح " و " السنن " 
-      تقويته لحديث ابن مسعود : " الخلق كلهم عيال الله ..." 
بقوله : " إسناده جيد " ! مع أن فيه متروكاً وكحديث " أنا سيد ولد آدم وعلي سيد العرب " فإنه قال : " حديث ضعيف خلافا لقول الذهبي : إنه موضوع " 
انظر الرد على " عبد الله الغماري  ( ص 20 – 44 ) .
    " السلسلة الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 20-44 ) 

وقال الألباني في خاتمة رده على الغماري ( ص 43-44 ) 
       " وبعد فإم مجال الرد على الغُماري والكشف عن أوهامه وتدليساته على القراء وضلالاته وافتراءاته وإثارته للفتن التي شاركه في بعضها ذاك [ الخزرجي ] مجال واسع جدا وفيما سبق من البيان كفاية لكل منصف راغب في الهداية وإني مع ذلك ارجو لهما ان يتراجعا عما رمونا به من البهت والافتراء فإن لم يفعلا فإني داع بما ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" اللهم متعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا ما احييتنا واجعله الوارث منا ....... " انتهى




وهناك بعض الكتب التي ردت على عبد الله الغماري فيما ادعاه في مؤلفاته 

ومنها كتاب " الفتح المبين بالرد على نقد عبد الله بن محمد الصديق الغماري " لكتاب " الآربعين " للشيخ الفاضل الدكتور علي ناصر الفقيهي .

قال ( ص 17 ) : 
         " وبعد هذه المقدمة التي على ضوئها الرد على عبد الله الصديق الغماري في نقده لكتاب " الأربعين في دلائل التوحيد " لأبي إسماعيل الهروي اعتمد في كتابه هذا على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وماأخذ به الصحابة والتابعون والإمام البخاري والأئمة الأربعة وهي في جملة احاديث الصفات التي أثبتها الهروي رحمه الله وردوا على من أولها بما فيهم أخو المؤلف نفسه أبو الفيض أحمد بن الصديق الغماري عسى ان يقبل نصيحةأخيه لأنه أقرب الناس إليه " 

وقام الدكتور الفاضل بحصر ما تناوله عبد الله بن محمد الغماري من مسائل في نقده لكتاب " الأربعين في دلائل التوحيد " لأبي إسماعيل الهروي في كتابه الذي سماه " فتح المعين بنقد كتاب الأربعين " والذي جاء في 48 صفحة 
واما رد الشيخ ناصر الفقيهي فقد سماه " الفتح المبين في الرد على نقد كتاب الأربعين " 
ورده يتناول أمرين : 
أحدهما في شخصية المؤلف حيث اتهمه بأمرين : 
·      فقال الغماري ( ص 3 ) 
" أن أبا إسماعيل الهروي وإن كان حافظا إلا أنه ضعيف في العربية وقواعد الاستدلال 
·      وقال الغماري ( ص 45 ) 
" إنه مجسم ومشبه مستدلاً على ذلك بقول السبكي فيه مؤيدا لذلك القول بمؤلفات الهروي .." 
وانظر رد الشيخ الدكتور ناصر الفقيهي في كتابه .


وقال ( ص 47-48 ) :
" أما المعاصرون فقد رأيت من المناسب أن أقدم للناقد أبي الفضل عبد الله الغماري هدية من أخيه أبي الفيض أحمد الغماري من كتابه " الإقليد في تنزيل كتاب الله على أهل التقليد " ورقه 46 
وبهذه الهدية الثمينة اعتقد ان الناقد إذا رجع لكتاب أخيه " الإقليد في تنزيل 
كتاب الله على أهل التقليد " أن يعود إلى الحق لأن هذا هدفه إن شاء الله ويكتب لنا ما يوضح ذلك . 
وإلا فحكمه على الهروي بالتشبيه والتجسيم تبعا للسبكي يشمل أخاه أبا الفيض لأنه يثبت لله ما أثبته لنفسه من صفة اليد والعين والقدم كما وردت في القرآن والسنة الصحيحة ويقول : كما هو نص كلامه : 
" ان الأشعرية تقول من أثبت ذلك فهو مشبه ومجسم كما أنه يثبت صفة الاستواء ويرد على الأشعرية تأويلهم – بالاستيلاء – ويسميهم مبتدعة كما ترى في نص كلامه " انتهى .

 قلت : ومن البلايا والطوام لعبد الله بن الصديق الغماري الوقيعة في الإمام " حماد بن سلمة " 

قال ( ص 49-50 ) 
" بقول الناقد : وأقول : حماد بن سلمة وإن كان ثقة فله أوهام كما قال الذهبي ولم يخرج له البخاري وذكر له أوهاما ..." 
الرد : 
قال الدكتور ناصر الفقيهي : 
" إن وقيعته في حماد بن سلمة : يخشى عليه من قول ابن المديني : 
  " من سمعتموه يتكلم في حماد فاتهموه " 
لذلك فإني أدعو القارئ لقراءة ترجمة حماد بن سلمة في ميزان الاعتدال للذهبي .." 
وقال أحمد ويحيى : ثقة وقال ابن المديني : من سمعتموه يتكلم في حماد فاتهموه 
" إلا ان حماد بن سلمة كان شديدا على المبتدعة ولهذا لم يسلم من ألسنتهم 
كما فعل الكوثري قبل [ عبد الله الغماري ] وذلك سيكون زيادة في حسناته إن شاء الله تعالى .) انتهى .



وقال ( ص 53 )

" ومما ينبغي الإشارة إليه هنا بمناسبة رد الناقد والاستدلال بالحديث بعد صحته بحجة إنه يخالف القرآن : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أخبر عن جماعة يأتون آخر الزمان يردون سنته بحجة انهم لم يجدوا ما أمر به 
أو نهي عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم في القرآن ويسمون أنفسهم قرآنيين ومنهم جماعة في العصر الحاضر ولا أظن أن الناقد – عبد الله الغماري – منهم ..) انتهى .

وقال ( ص 158 ) 
ومما جاء في خاتمة كتاب " عبد الله الغماري " ( ص 45 ) 
وصفه الهروي بأنه مجسم ومشبه وصفه بذلك التاج السبكي في طبقات الشافعية وسمى كتاب الهروي " الأربعين في دلائل التوحيد " والذي سماه التاج السبكي " كتاب البدعة " 
وانظر إجابة الشيخ على هذه الادعاءات على – الهروي – قديمها وهو قول السبكي ( ص 160-164)

وقال الشيخ ناصر الفقهيي ( ص 164 ) 

" قال الذهبي في " تذكرة الحفاظ " ( ج3/ 1184 ) بعد أن ذكر شيوخه : " وصنف الأربعين " و " كتاب الفاروق " في الصفات وكتاب " ذم الكلام وأهله " وكتاب " منازل السائرين " وأشياء وكان سيفا مسلولا على المخالفين وجذعا في أعين المتكلمين وطرداً في السنة لا ينزلزل وقد امتحن مرات 
قال ابن طاهر : 
وسمعته يقول بهراة : 
عرضت على السيف خمس مرات لا يقال : ارجع عن مذهبك لكن يقال لي : 
        " اسكت عمن خالفك فأقول : لا اسكت " ) انتهى 

قلت : فهو الإمام حقا وشيخ الإسلام صدقا " انتهى .

[ ثانيا ] 

ومن بين الرسائل التي ألفت بالرد على رسالة عبدالله الغماري رسالة الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله حيث أبرز فيها من النقول المفيدة عن أئمة الإسلام ما يكشف شبه أهل الزيغ والضلال ويزيل اللبس ويوضح حقيقة عبد الله الغماري حيث أشاد الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز كما في تقريظه لكتاب " الإبانة على أصول الديانة " كما في المقدمة : 
فقال رحمه الله : 
" أجاد الشيخ في هذه الرسالة وأفاد وابرز فيها من النقول المفيدة عن أئمة الإسلام والعلماء والأعلام ما يكشف الشبهة ويزيل اللبس ويرشد إلىالحق ويوضح حقيقة مذهب أبي الحسن " انتهى . " مقدمة رسائل في العقيدة " ( ص 4 ) .

قال الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله في " تحفة القاري في الرد على الغماري " ( ص 183 ) : 

" فقد أطلعت على رسالة صغيرة كتبها شخص باسم عبد الله بن محمد بن الصديق الغماري الحسني وسماها " إتحاف الأذكياء في التوسل بالأنبياء وغيرهم من الصالحين والأولياء " يدعو فيها إلى التوسل بذوات الصالحين مستدلا على دعواه فيها بخمسة أحاديث مرفوعة وبخمسة آثار موقوفة وعقب على كل واحد منها بأنه صحيح 
وقد ألفت رسائل كثيرة  في الرد على مثل هذه الرسالة منها : 
-      قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
-      وصيانة الإنسان عن وسوسة الشيخ زيني دحلان للشيخ السهسواني 
-      وغاية الأماني في الرد على النبهاني للآلوسي 
-      ومنهاج التأسيس في الرد على ابن جرجيس للشيخ عبد اللطيف 
-      وتأسيس التقديس في الرد على ابن منصور للشيخ عبد اللطيف 


وقال ( ص 184 ) :

" وأدلة الغماري التي استند عليها لا تنطلي إلا على الأغمار لأنك إذا نظرت إليها تجد أن أسانيدها كلها لا تخلو من كذاب أو متهم بالكذب متروك الحديث أو مجهول تنقطع أعناق الإبل دون أن يعرف إضافة إلى أنه أورد فيها حديث عمر في الصحيحين وحديث الأعمى في السنن مع انهما خارجان عن الموضوع كما ستقرؤه " انتهى .

................

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 28/ 217-218 ) : 

" وأما إذا أظهر الرجل المنكرات وجب الإنكار عليه علانية ولم يبق له غيبة ووجب أن يعاقب علانية بما يردعه عن ذلك من هجر وغيره فلا يسلم عليه ولا يرد عليه السلام إذا كان الفاعل لذلك متمكناً من ذلك من غير مفسدة راجحة " 

قلت : وهذا مثل حال عبد الله الغماري ولا كرامة 
وهذا حاله كما ذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" سيكون في آخر أمتي ناس يحدثونكم بما لم تسمعوا أنتم ولا آباؤكم وإياهم " رواه مسلم في مقدمة صحيحه ( 1/ 6 ) .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ، موضوع رائع ، نفع الله بكم ، واصل وصلك الله بهداه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا نفع الله بكم بفوائدكم النافعة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ 8 : الشيخ الصوفي :  محمد خليل القاوقجي ] 

           قال الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في " الضعيفة " ( ج1/ ص 187) 
وقد ضعف الحديث جماعة – نعم المُذكر المسبحة ..- كما ذكره الشيخ محمد خليل القاوقجي – من المعاصرين – في " شوارق الأنوار الجليلة " ( ق113/1 ) 


قال الشيخ "  عمر رضا كحالة  "  في ( معجم المؤلفين ) ( ج3/ ص 278-279/ ترجمة 13181 ) 
 ( 1224-1305 ه ) ( 1809-1888 م ) : 

" محمد بن خليل بن إبراهيم القاوقجي الطرابلسي الحنفي ( أبو المحاسن ) محدث مسند فقيه صوفي خطيب ولد بطرابلس الشام وتلقي مبادئ العلوم بها ورحل إلى مصر و فارس في الأزهر وعاد إلى بلده وتوفي حاجاً بمكة في 7 ذي الحجة من تصانيفه الكثيرة " شوارق الأنوار الجليلة في أسانيد الشاذلية , مختصر تنوير القلوب والأبصار , بغية الطالبين فيما يجب من أحكام الدين , الذهب الإبريز في شرح المعجم الوجيز  في أحاديث الرسول العزيز للمرغيني , والبهجة القدسية في الأنساب النبوية , التجليات الآلهية والمناجاة الرحمانية جملة من المسلسلات ومعدن اللآلي في الأسانيد العوالي وهو ثبت ذكر فيه مشايخه " ) انتهى .
ترجمته : 
-      ( ط ) الكتاني : فهرس الفهارس ( 1/ 69 -70 ) 
-      الزركلي : الأعلام ( 6/ 353 ) 
-      مجاهد ( الأعلام الشرقية ) ( 3/ 122) 
-      معجم المطبوعات ( 1490)
-      ترجمة أبي المحاسن القاوقجي ( الألباني ) " مخطوطات الحديث بالظاهرية ( 376 ) 
-      فهرس التصوف بالظاهرية ( 1/ 235 -236) 
-      المنار ( 6/ 390 ) 

   ذكر   عبد الحي الكتاني في " فهرس الفهارس " * ( 1/ 69 )
" إنه ألف نحو مئة تصنيف ما بين ما بين مطوّل ومختصر " 
وقال زكي مجاهد في  " الأعلام الشرقية " ( 3/ 122 ) 
  " إنه ألف نحو مئتي مصنف وعدد 75 مؤلفاً " ومنها : 
-      مسرة العينيين في حاشية الجلالين " 
-      " ربيع الجنان في تفسير القرآن " 
-      " مواهب الرحمن في خصائص القرآن " 
-      وجمال الرقص في قراءة حفص " 
-      وعجالة المستفيد " في أحكام التجويد 
-      وفي الحديث : 
-      اللؤلؤ المرصوع فيما قيل ليس له أصل وبأصله موضوع " 
أشهر مؤلفاته على الإطلاق 
-      " الجامع الفياح للكتب الثلاثة الصحاح " أعني الموطأ والمسلم والبخاري 
-      والذهب الإبريز شرح المعجم الوجيز " وهو شرح " المعجم الوجيز من أحاديث الرسول العزيز " لعبد الله بن إبراهيم 
-      وغيرها من الكتب 
-      وفي الفقه : 
-      بغية الطالبين فيما يجب من أحكام الدين 
-      وفي التصوف : 
-      البرقة الدهشية في لبس الخرقة الصوفية " 
-      تحفة الملوك في السير والسلوك " 
-      " شرح الآجرومية على لسان السادة الصوفية " 
-      شوارق الأنوار الجليلة في أسانيد السادة الشاذلية " 
-      والطور الأعلى شرح الدور الأعلى " لمحي الدين بن عربي 
يحتوي على أوفاق في سر الحروف وخواص الحزب المذكور 
وقواعد التحقيق في أصول أهل الطريق " 
والمقاصد السنية في آداب السادة الصوفية " 
وغيرها " .
...............

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ 9 : الشيخ منصور علي ناصف الأزهري رحمه الله ] 


          قال الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج1/ ص 332-335 ) 
ح( 183 ) " لا صلاة لجار المسجد إلا في المسجد " 
" ضعيف " أخرجه الدارقطني ( ص 161 ) والحاكم ( 1/ 246) والبيهقي ( 3/ 57 ) من طريق سليمان بن داود اليمامي 
وهو " ضعيف " 
وعلته " سليمان فإنه ضعيف جدا 
قال ابن معين : 
" ليس بشيء " 
وقال البخاري : 
" منكر الحديث " 
قال الذهبي : 
" قال البخاري : من قلت فيه منكر الحديث فلا تحل رواية حديثه " 
وأما رواه أحمد كما في " مسائل ابنه صالح " ( ص 56 ) 
يشير إلى حديث ابن عباس مرفوعاً 
 " من سمع النداء فلم يأته فلا صلاة له إلا من عذر " 
أخرجه ابوداود وابن ماجه والدراقطني والحاكم والبيهقي وسند ابن ماجه وغيره 
وصححه النووي والعسقلاني والذهبي ومن قبلهم الحاكم 
وهو مخرج في " إرواء الغليل " ( 551 ) 

 [ و أما قول مؤلف كتاب " التاج الجامع للأصول " ( 1/ 268 ) ]
رواه أبو داود وابن ماجه بسند ضعيف " 
   " فمن تخليطاته وأخطائه الكثيرة التي بينتها في  " نقد التاج " رقم ( 180 ) ] انتهى .

قلت :
   " قد جمع الشيخ الفاضل نور الدين طالب بجمع ما تناثر من مقالات الشيخ الألباني وفتاويه وردوده خلال ما نشره الشيخ نحو نصف قرن في مجلتين شهريتين كانتا من خيرة المجلات الإسلامية وقتئذ وهما : 
-      مجلة التمدن الإسلامي 
-      ومجلة المسلمون 
وكانتا تصدران في بلاد الشام 
وقصد الشيخ جمع ما لم ينشر في بطون الكتب مثل ما ذكر في كتابه " 
" مقالات الألباني رحمه الله " ( ص 20-22 ) قال : 
حيث يشمل على ردود على بعض المقالات المخالفة لمنهج الكتاب والسنة منها :
-      تحقيق وتعليق على كتاب " لفتة الكبد في نصيحة الولد " 
للإمام ابن الجوزي بالاشتراك مع الشيخ محمود مهدي استانبولي رحمه الله 
 نشر في ثلاث حلقات من المجلد الحادي والعشرين سنة 1374 ه 1954 م 
-      الرد على " التعقب الحثيث فيمن ضعف ما صح من الحديث " 
لمؤلفه " عبد الله الحبشي الهرري " 
نشر في حلقات متتابعة من المجلدين الثالث والعشرين والرابع والعشرين سنة 1376 ه و 1377 ه 
-      نقد كتاب " نصوص حديثية في الثقافة العامة " 
لمؤلفه الشيخ محمد المنتصر الكتاني رحمه الله نشره الشيخ في خمس حلقات من المجلدين الثالث والثلاثين والرابع والثلاثين سنة 1386 ه 1387 ه .
-      نقد كتاب " فقه السيرة " لمؤلفه الدكتور محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي نشره في حلقات ممتابعة من المجلد الثامن والثلاثين سنة 1390 
فهذه ستة مواضيع متفرقة نشرها الشيخ في صفحات " مجلة التمدن الإسلامي " وقد صدر كل موضوع في كتاب مستقل " 

       وبقيت بعض المقالات والردود حبيسة أوراق هذه المجلة لم يقم أحد بجمعها والعناية بها ومن هذه المقالات : 
-      وجوب التفقه في الحديث " 
-      " خطبة الحاجة " 
-      من معجزات الإسلام العلمية " 
-      حول السفر الذي يبيح الفطر في رمضان ومسافة القصر " 
-      حول فتوى قتل الوالد ابنه والرد على الشيخ محمود شلتوت في ذلك " 
-      حول المهدي والرد على السيد محمد رشيد رضا في نفيه " 
-      يوشك أن تداعيى عليكم الأمم صحته ومعناه " 
-      حادة الراهب بحيرا حقيقة لا خرافة " 
-      .. وغير ذلك ( كما في المقالات ) ( ص 21 ) .

     قلت :      ومن بين الردود والنقد على بعض المؤلفات للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله  " نقد كتاب ( التاج الجامع للاصول  الخمسة  ) " للشيخ منصور علي ناصف  الذي جمع بين دفتيه صحيحي البخاري ومسلم وسنن أبي داود وجامع الترمذي والمجتبى للنسائي 
وقال الشيخ منصور على ناصف في " مقدمته " : 
" وهذه هي الأصول الخمسة التي اشتهرت في الأمة وارتضتها لما لها من المكانة العليا في الحديث التي فاقت كل كتاب ظهر إلى الآن في علم الحديث لأنها جمعت من الشريعة ما عز وغلا ثمنه بل هي الشريعة كلها كما قال الإمام النووي رضي الله عنه : 
" ما شذ عن الأصول الخمسة من صحيح حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا النزر اليسير ولا شك ففيها حاجة الإنسان لسعادة الدنيا والآخرة " ...

                  وقال الشيخ نور الدين طالب في " مقالات الألباني " ( ص 55-61 ) 
" منذ بضع سنين جمعني مجلس مع أحد الطلاب للعلم الشرعي فجرى البحث فيه حول بعض السننالنبوية التي هجرها الناس جهلاً بها أو غفلة عنها ، ومنها وضع اليدين على الصدر فيالصلاة ، فذكر الطالب المشار إليه أن من السنة وضعهما تحت السرة .
فقلت له : إنها لا تثبت عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
فقال : بلى إنها ثابتة !

           ثم جاءني بكتاب " التاج الجامع للأصول في أحاديث الرسول " تأليف الشيخمنصور علي ناصف من علماء الأزهر ، وأراني فيه (ص 188 ج 1) الحديث المعروف عن عليرضي الله عنه قال : " السنة وضع الكف على الكف في الصلاة تحت السرة " وقال فيتخريجه : " رواه أبو داود وأحمد " وعلق عليه بقوله : " فالسنة وضعهما تحت السرة . . . ".

فقلت له : إن هذا الحديث ضعيف باتفاق علماء الحديث ، فلم يقبل ذلك منيبحجة أن أبا داود سكت عليه ، بناء على سكوت المؤلف عليه !

             فقلت : لو سكت أبوداود عليه فلا حجة فيه بعد تبين علة الحديث واتفاق العلماء على تضعيفه ، وفي سننأبي داود كثير من الأحاديث الضعيفة وقد سكت عنها أبو داود ، وهو إنما تعهد أن يبينما فيه وهن شديد ، وأما الضعيف فقط الذي لم يشتد ضعفه فلم يتعهد بيانه كما هو مشروحفي " مصطلح الحديث " ، ومع ذلك فإن أبا داود لم يسكت على هذا الحديث بالذات ، بلعقبه ببان ضعفه وعلته فقال : " سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يضعف عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق الكوفي " يعني أحد رواة الحديث ، ثم أحلته في الاطلاع على تفصيل القول في تضعيف الحديث علىكتاب " المجموع " للنووي و " نصب الراية " للزيلعي ، وذكرت له أن الأحاديث الصحيحةتصرح بخلاف هذا الحديث ، وأن السنة وضع اليدين على الصدر لا تحت السرة


    وكنت من قبل لا علم لي بهذا الكتاب ( التاج ) ، فلما أطلعني ذلك الطالبعلى الحديث المذكور فيه راعني منه سكوت المؤلف عن تضعيف أبي داود للحديث حتى توهمالطالب أنه صالح ! فكان ذلك حافزاً لي على تتبع أحاديث أخرى منه ، فتبينت لي أخطاءأخرى كثيرة فيه ، فاندفعت أدرس الكتاب من أوله حديثاً حديثاً دراسة فحص وتدقيق إلىآخر الجزء الأول منه ، فهالني ما فيه من الأخطاء الفاحشة التي توحي بأن المؤلف -معاحترامنا لشخصه- لا علم عنده بالحديث وعلومه ورواته .

            ثم حالت ظروف علميةبيني وبين الاستمرار في نقد ( التاج ) وبيان أخطائه المتكاثرة المختلفة ، ولكنيتيقنت من دراستي المشار إليها أن الكتاب لا يصلح أن يعتبر من المصادر الحديثية التيينبغي الرجوع إليها والاعتماد عليها ، وان كان المؤلف قد زينه بتقاريظ كثيرة " لحضرات أصحاب الفضيلة علماء الإسلام " جاء في بعضها : " إني وجدت الكتاب إلى الخيرهادياً وإلى صحيح السنة مرشداً " وفي بعضها : " إني أعد ظهور هذا الكتاب في هذاالزمن . . . معجزة من معجزاته -صلى الله عليه وسلم- . . . " إلى غير ذلك مما جاء فيتقاريظهم التي تدل على الأقل أن فضيلتهم لم يدرسوا الكتاب دراسة إمعان وتدبر بلمروا عليه مر السحاب.

            ولذلك فقد ظللت أنصح كل من يسألني عن الكتاب أن لايقتنيه ، وأن يستعيض عنه بغيره من الكتب الجامعة المؤلفة قبله ، فإنها أقل بكثيرخطأ منه لا سيما كتاب " بلوغ المرام " للحافظ ابن حجر ، فإنه على اختصاره منقح مصحح، إلى أن كان يوم الأحد السابع والعشرين من شهر محرم الحرام سنة 1379 فجاءني أحدالشباب المؤمن المثقف فسألني عن الكتاب ورأيي فيه فأخبرته به وضربت له بعض الأمثلةفهاله ذلك ، وحضني على نشر ما كتبته عن الجزء الأول منه ، أو نشر فكرة عامة عنالكتاب حتى يكون الناس على علم بحقيقته لا سيما وقد طبح الكتاب طبعة ثانية ! فوعدتهخيراً .

ثم نظرت في الأمر فرأيت أن نشر نقد الجزء الأول كله يقتضي أن أتوجهإلى نقد بقية أجزاء الكتاب الخمسة وهذا يتطلب مني سعة من الوقت والفراغ ، وهذا ممالا سبيل إليه ولا يمكن الحصول عليه ، ولذلك فقد بدا لي أن اكتب كلمة جامعة عنالكتاب ألخص فيها رأيي فيه ، وأحصر فيها أنوع الأخطاء التي وردت فيه مع ضرب أمثلةلكل نوع منها حتى يكون القاريءالكريم على بينة مما أقول فيه .

         والله تعالىيشهد أنه ليس لي غرض من وراء ذلك إلا نصح الأمة وخدمة السنة وتطهيرها من الأخطاءالتي قد تلصق بها باجتهاد خاطيء أو رأي غير ناضج .

         أسأل الله عز وجل أنيلهمني الصواب في القول والعمل ، وأن يجعله خالصاً لوجهه الكريم .

             إنالأخطاء الواردة في ( التاج ) من الكثرة بحيث لا يمكن إحصاؤها في هذه الكلمة ،ولذلك فإني أقتصر فيها على ذكر رؤوس هذه الأخطاء وأهمها ، فأقول ، وباللهأستعين:

     أخطاء ( التاج ) بالجملة : 

يمكن حصر الأخطاء المشار إليها علىالوجه الآتي:

1- تقويته للأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة .

2- تضعيفهللأحاديث القوية ، وهذا النوع والذي قبله أخطر شيء في ( التاج

3- نقلهالأحاديث من كتب أخرى غير الأصول الخمسة التي ألف كتابه منها وخاصة في التعليق عليه، فإنه ينقل فيه ما هب ودب من الحديث ، مما لا أصل له البتة في كتب السنة ، أو لهأصل لكنه منكر ، أو موضوع دون أن ينبه عليها ، أو يشير أدنى إشارة إليها !

4- سكوته عن تضعيف الحديث ، مع أن من عزاه إليه قد صرح بضعفه أو أشار إليه ! وليس هذا من الأمانة العلمية في شيء !

5- عزوه الحديث إلى أحد أصحابالأصول الخمسة وهو لم يخرجه !

6- تقصيره في تخريج الحديث ، فإنه يعزوه لأحدأصحاب الأصول وهو عند سائرهم أو بعضهم وقد يكون من أصحاب الصحيح ، وهذا عيب كبيرعند أهل الحديث كما هو واضح .

7- إطلاقه العزو إلى البخاري ، وهو يفيد عندأهل العلم أنه عنده في صحيحه ، وليس الحديث فيه ، بل في غيره من كتبه كخلق أفعالالعباد وغيره التي لا يتقيد فيها البخاري بالحديث الصحيح بخلاف كتابه " الجامعالصحيح " الذي اشترط أن يورد فيه أصح ما عنده ، فيوهم المؤلف أن الحديث في " الصحيح " وقد يكون غير صحيح !

8- إطلاقه العزو للصحيحين وهو يفيد عندهم أنه عندهمامتصل الإسناد منهما إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، والواقع أنه عندهما معلق بدونسند فيوهم المؤلف بذلك أنه صحيح مسند ، وقد يكون صاحب الصحيح قد أشار لضعفه ، فتأملكم في هذا الإطلاق من البعد عن الصواب ! وقد يطلق العزو إلى غير الصحيحين أيضاً ،وهذا أيسر ، إلا إذا أشار لضعفه وسكت عليه المؤلف !

9- قوله في الحديث الذيرواه أبو داود ساكتاً عليه " إسناده صالح " فيوهم بذلك القراء الذين لا علم عندهمباصطلاحات العلماء أنه صالح حجة أي أنه حسن أو صحيح ، كما هو الاصطلاح الغالب عندالعلماء ، وهو المتبادر من هذه اللفظة ( صالح ) ، مع أن فيما سكت عليه أبو داودكثيراً من الضعاف ، ذلك لأن له فيها اصطلاحاً خاصاً ، فهو يعني بها ما هو أعم منذلك بحيث يشمل الضعيف الصالح للاستشهاد به لا للاحتجاج كما يشمل ما فوقه ، على ماقرره الحافظ ابن حجر ، فما جرى عليه بعض المتأخرين من أن ما سكت عليه أبو داود فهوحسن ، خطأ محض ، يدل عليه قول أبي داود نفسه " وما فيه وهن شديد بينته، وما لم أذكرفيه شيئاً فهو صالح ، وبعضها أصح من بعض " فهذا نص على أنه إنما يبين ما فيه ضعفشديد ، وما كان فيه ضعف غير شديد سكت عليه وسماه صالحاً ، من أجل ذلك نجد العلماءالمحققين يتتبعون ما سكت عليه أبو داود ببيان حاله من صحة أو ضعف ، حتى قال النوويفي بعض هذه الأحاديث الضعيفة عنده: " وإنما لم يصرح أبو داود بضعفه لأنه ظاهر " ذكره المناوي ، وعليه كان ينبغي على المصنف أن يعقب كل حديث رواه أبو داود ساكتاًعن ضعفه ببيان حاله تبعاً للعلماء المحققين ، لا بأن يتبعه بقوله " صالح " وإن كانضعيفاً بين الضعف دفعاً للوهم الذي ذكرنا ، ولأنه لا يفهم منه على الضبط درجةالحديث التي تعهد المؤلف بيانها بقوله المذكور في مقدمة كتابه " كل حديث سكت عنهأبو داود فهو صالح " وسأتبع ذلك في بيان درجة ما رواه بقولي : بسند صالح " وليس فيقوله البيان المذكور ، لما حققته آنفاً أن قول أبي داود يشمل الضعيف والحسن والصحيح، فأين البيان ؟!

10- تناقضه في تقليده لأبي داود في كلمته المذكورة آنفاً ،وفي تعهد المؤلف في اتباع ما سكت عليه أبو داود بقوله " صالح " ، فتراه تارة قد وفىبهذا التعهد ، وإن كان فيه ما سبق بيانه في الفصل الذي قبله ، وتارة يسكت عن كثيرمما سكت عليه أبو داود خلافاً للتعهد ، وفيه الضعيف والحسن والصحيح ، وأحياناًيعقبه بقوله : " لم يبينوا درجته " ، ورأيته مرة تعقبه في حديث بأن في سنده ضعيفاً، والحديث صحيح -كما سيأتي بيانه-.

11- تقليده للترمذي في التضعيف ، مع أنسنده عند التحقيق حسن أو صحيح نظيف ، وفي التحسين وهو يستحق التصحيح.

12- مخالفته للترمذي وغيره في التضعيف ، فيقوي ما ضعفوه وهو مخطئ في ذلك !

13- يورد الحديث عن صحابي برواية بعض أصحاب الأصول ، ثم يعطف على ذلك فيقول : " ولأبيداود " ( مثلاً ) فيذكر الحديث بلفظ آخر يوهم أنه عنده عن ذلك الصحابي أيضاً ،والواقع أنه حديث آخر عن صحابي آخر ! وتارة يقول : " رواه فلان وفلان " وتارة يزيدعليه بقوله : " بسند حسن " ، والواقع أنهما إسنادان وقد يكون أحدها صحيحاً ، ولايخفى ما في ذلك من بخس في الرواية لأن الحديث إما أن يكون ضعيفاً بسنده الأول فيقوىبسنده الآخر ، وإما أن يكون حسناً فيرتقي إلى الصحة بالسند الآخر أو صحيحاً فيزدادصحة.

14- يعزو الحديث لجماعة من المخرجين ثم يقول : " فلان سنده كذا وفلانسنده كذا " يغاير بين السندين والسند واحد ، وقد يكون الأول رواه من طريق الآخر ،وهذا من الطرائف !!

15- يعزو الحديث لأحدهم من رواية صحابي وهو عنده عن غيرهأو لا إسناد له به !

16- يزيد في الحديث من عنده ما ليس عند أحد ممن عزاهإليهم بل ولا عند غيرهم ، وتارة يحذف منه ما هو ثابت فيه !!

17- يطلق العزوللنسائي ، وهو يعني به سننه الصغرى المعروفة بالمجتبى كما نص عليه في المقدمة ،وكثيراً ما لا يكون الحديث فيه ، بل فيغيره من كتبه الأخرى مثل " عمل اليوموالليلة " و" السنن الكبرى " !!

18- تحسينه أو تصحيحه لأسانيد الأحاديث التييقول الترمذي فيها " حديث حسن " أو " حديث صحيح " متوهماً أن الترمذي لا يقول ذلكإلا فيما كان سنده حسناً أو صحيحاً ! وذلك غفلة منه عما ذكره الترمذي نفسه في آخركتابه ! قال (2 / 340) : " كل حدث يروى لا يكون في إسناده من يتهم بالكذب ، ولايكون الحديث شاذاً ، ويروى من غير وجه نحو ذاك فهو عندنا حديث حسن ".

فهذانص منه على أنه يحسن الحديث الذي فيه ضعيف غير متهم وله طريق آخر ، فتحسين إسنادالحديث حينئذ لقول الترمذي فيه " حديث حسن " خطأ واضح ، بل لابد من النظر في سندهوأن يعطى له ما يستحق من ضعف أو حسن أو صحة ، شأنه في ذلك شأن الأحاديث التي سكتعليها أبو داود ، وقد عرفت الحق فيها -كما تقدم-.

19 – اعتماده على التوثيقالواهي دون التضعيف الراجح

    المصدر الذي ذكره الشيخ " منصور على ناصف " 
     " مجلة المسلمون " ( 6/ 1007-1012 ) .


قال الشيخ مشهور حفظه الله في كتابه " كتب حذر منها العلماء " 
  ( ج2/ ص 213) 
"مسرد عام فيه كتب لأئمة ثقات وعلماء أخيار حوت أخباراً لا بد من الفحص عنها قبل النقل منها  " 

وقال ( ص 219 ) 
ومنها : 
100  - " التاج الجامع للأصول " للشيخ منصور علي ناصف 
          قال شيخنا الألباني : 
         " إن كتاب " التاج " هذا مليء جداً بالأخطاء العلمية وقد كنت نقدت الجزء الأول منه منذ أكثر من عشر سنين من تأليف هذا الكتاب ومسودته موجودة عندي ولو تسنى لنا نشره لفعلنا نصحاً للأمة " 
     قلت : والكتاب مطبوع في خمسة مجلدات وهو مشهور متداول

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ 10 : الشيخ المحدث أحمد محمد شاكر رحمه الله ] 


قال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج1/ ص 380-381 ) 
وحجة الشيخ الفاضل  أحمد محمد شاكر في قوله في تعليقه في المسند ( رقم 4853 )  على حديث ( إني لأعلم أرضا يقال لها : عُمان ينضح بجانبها البحرُ الحجةُ منها أفضل من حجتين من غيرها ) 
قوله : " إسناده صحيح " 
" غير صحيح لما سبق  وكم له في هذا التعليق وغيره من مثل هذه التصحيحات المبنية على مثل هذه التوثيقات التي لا يعتمد عليها لضعف مستندها " 

قلت : 
اعتماد الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله على توثيق ابن حبان ومن المعلوم أن ابن حبان من عادته يعتمد على توثيق المجهولين كما سبق ونبه عليه الألباني مراراً " 
توثيق ابن حبان – الحسن بن هادية – على عادته 
وقد ذكره ابن أبي حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 1/ 2/ 40 ) ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلاً " 
وايضا قول الحافظ في " اللسان " : 
" قال ابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه : لا أعرفه " 

قال الألباني : 
" اخشى ان يكون انتقل نظره إلى ترجمة أخرى عقب هذه "

...................
           "  قال  الفاضل متولي البراجيلي في كتابه " معالم منهج الشيخ أحمد شاكر في نقد الحديث " ( ص 14 ) : 
" والشيخ أحمد شاكر يرحمه الله من هذا الركب الجميل – عمل بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رواية ودراية وذلك بشهادة معاصريه ولاحقيه من علماء الحديث 
بلغ في هذا الشأن مبلغا كبيرا لم يجاره فيه أحد من معاصريه " 
  وقد حقق وعلق على الكثير من كتب الأحاديث وعلى الأخص مسند الإمام أحمد الذي استفرغ فيه جهده فعمل فيه ما يقرب من ربع قرن 

والشيخ يرحمه الله – يميل إلى مدرسة النقاد المتساهلين – في الغالب في قبول ورد الرواة والحكم على الأحاديث 
وهذا لا يقلل على الإطلاق من مكانة الشيخ ونبوغه في هذا المضمار فما من أحد 
إلا وهو متعقب لمن سبقه ومتعقب ممن لحقه 
         والأمر كما قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في " سير النبلاء " ( 12/ 500 ) 
" وما زال العلماء قديما وحديثاً يرد بعضهم على بعض في البحث وفي التواليف وبمثل ذلك يتفقه العالم وتتبرهن المشكلات " 

وقال ( ص 31-32 ) : 
يقول الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي – يرحمه الله - : " ... وبغد فهذا العمل العظيم حقا – على مسند أحمد – ليس وليد القراءة العاجلة أو إرجاء الفراغ فيما يلذ ويشوق ويسهل وإنما هو نتاج الكدح المتواصل والتنقيب الشال والتحقيق الدقيق والغوص العميق في بطون الكتب وثنايا الأسفار وقد أنفق فيه صديقي نحو ربع قرن من الزمان لو أنفقه في التأليف أو في نشر الكتب الحقيقة لكان لديه فيها الآن عشرات وعشرات ولجمع منها مالاً جزيلاً وذكرا جميلاً ولكنه آثر السنة النبوية وتقريبها لطالبيها على كل ذلك فحقق الله أمله وبارك عمله " 


  قال ( ص 32 -33 ) :
         " أحمد بن محمد شاكر بن عبد القادر من آل أبي علياء ينتهي نسبه إلى " الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب – رضي الله عنهما – وسماه أبوه أحمد شمس الأئمة ابو الاشبال " 
  ولد سنة 1309 ه الموافق 1892 م  بمدينة جرجا 
والده هو الشيخ محمد شاكر من علماء مصر عمل أمينا للفتوى مع أستاذه الشيه العباسي المهدي مفتي الديار المصرية ثم عمل بالقضاء وتولى منصب قاضي قضاة السودان ثم شيخا لعلماء الإسكندرية ثم وكيلا لمشيخة الجامع الأزهر " 
وأشقاء الشيخ ثلاثة ذكور وثلاث إناث " 
علي أسنهم حصل على عالمية الأزهر ثم عمل قاضيا للمحاكم الشرعية ومحمد وأصغرهم محمود شاكر الذي طارت شهرته في الآفاق أديبا محققا باحثاً " 

             وقال في " معالم منهج الشيخ أحمد شاكر في نقد الحديث " ( ص 36-37) : 
  كان الشيخ يرحمه الله – على عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة 
كتب الشيخ قبل موته سنة 1374 ه إلى صديقه القديم الحميم محمد حامد الفقى رئيس جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية كتاباً جاء فيه : 
" تزاملنا وتآخينا منذ أكثر من خمس وأربعين سنة لله وفي سبيل الله تصدر عن رأى واحد وعقيدة سليمة صافية في الاستمساك بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا نحيد عنها ما استطعنا وفي نصرة العقيدة السلفية والذب عنها ما وسعنا ذلك .... وكان من أعظم المصادر العلمية التي استضأنا بنورها – بعد الكتاب الكريم والسنة الممطهرة كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه الإمام الحافظ ابن القيم ..." كما في رسالة  " بيني وبين حامد الفقي " ( ص 11-12 ) 

وقال ( ص 42 ) : 
" كان الشيخ حامد رحمه الله كتب مقالا في " الهدي النبوي " معلقاً فيها على كلام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية حول رؤية الجن وان الشيخ له معهم أحوال ولغيره أيضا ممن يعرفهم – فعلق الشيخ حامد بأن لا يوجد دليل على ذلك 
فرد عليه الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله  برسالة " بيني وبين الشيخ حامد الفقي  " بان هذا فيه " تكذيب لابن تيمية بما أخبر به وحدث سجال بين الشيخين 
انتهى سريعا بالعودة إلى قديم الصداقة والمودة بينهما " 


وقال ( ص 67 ) :
" من أمثلة من عناية الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بنقد الحديث 
قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في " تذكرة الحفاظ " ( 1/ 11 ) : 
" عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه – هو الذي سّن للمحدثين التثبت في النقل " 

وقال في " معالم منهج الشيخ أحمد شاكر " ( ص 98-99 )
نذكر بعض المقتطفات - : 
·      " قال ابن حبان ( ت 354 ه ) في مقدمة المجروحين " ( 1/11 ) :
" ولم يكن هذا العلم في زمان قطّ تعلمه أوجب منه في زماننا هذا لذهاب من كان يحسن هذا الشأن وقلة اشتغال طلبة العلم به لأنهم اشتغلوا في العلم في زماننا هذا وصاروا حزبين : فمنهم طلبة الأخبار الذين يرحلون فيها إلى الأمصار وأكثر همتهم الكتابة والجمع دون الحفظ والعلم به وتمييز الصحيح من السقيم حتى سماهم العوام حشوية والحزب الآخر : المتفقهة ..." 

·      ويؤرخ ابن الأثير ( ت 606 ه ) حيث ذكر مراحل علوم السنة إلى أن ذكر عصر البخاري ومسلم وكتابيهما في الصحيح ثم قال : " إلى أن انقرض ذلك العصر الذي كان حميدا عن جماعة من الأئمة والعلماء قد جمعوا وألفوا : مثل أبي عيسى الترمذي وأبي داود السجستاني وأبي عبد الرحمن النسائي رحمة الله عليهم وغيرهم من العلماء الذين لا يحصون كثرة 
وكأن ذلك العصر كان خلاصة العصور في تحصيل هذا العلم وإليه المنتهى 
ثم من بعده نقص ذلك الطلب بعد وقل الحرص وفترت الهمم وكذلك كل نوع من انواع العلوم والصنائع والدول وغيرها 
فإنه يبتدئ قليلا قليلا ولا يزال ينمو ويزيد ويعظم إلى أن يصل إلى غاية هي منتهاه ويبلغ إلى أمد هو أقصاه ثم يعود 
فكان غاية هذا العلم انتهت إلى البخاري ومسلم ومن كان في عصرهما من علماء الحديث 
ثم نزل وتقاصر إلى زماننا هذا وسيزداد تقاصرا والهمم قصورا سنة الله في خلقه ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلاً " 


وقال ( ص 113 ) كما في " معالم منج شاكر " 
" يقول الذهبي في " زغل العلم " ( ص 32 ) : 
        " ثم تناقص هذا الشأن في المائة الرابعة بالنسبة إلى المائة الثالثة ولم يزل يتناقص إلى اليوم فأفضل من في وقتنا اليوم من المحدثين على قلتهم نظير صغار من كان في ذلك الزمان على كثرتهم وكم من رجل مشهور بالفقه والرأى في الزمن القديم أفضل في الحديث من المتأخرين وكم من رجل من متكلمي القدماء أعرف بالأثر من سنّية زماننا " 

وقال ( ص 197 ) : 
" والشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله يصحح حديث المدلسين وإن كانوا من المراتب المتأخرة كالرابعة والخامسة مثل : 
-      محمد بن إسحاق ذكره الحافظ في المرتبة الرابعة من المدلسين
-      الحجاج بن أرطأة : فقد تركه ابن المبارك والقطان وابن مهدي وابن معين وأحمد بن حنبل وسئل عنه يحيى بن معين فقال : ضعيف ضعيف 


وقال ( ص 199 ) 
" والشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله يوثق ابن لهيعة على إطلاقه وبالتالي يصحح له كل أحاديثه وقال في تعليقه على حديث 2308 في " المسند " ابن لهيعة عندنا ثقة وقال في تعليقه على حديث ( 10 ) " بسنن الترمذي " ( وهو ثقة صحيح الحديث ) 

 ( ص 222 ) : 
والراجح في ترجمة ابن لهيعة : 
"أن حديثه صحيح إذا روى عنه العبادلة الأربعة وكذلك كل ثقة علم أنه أخذ عنه قبل الاختلاط 
فهذا ذهب إليه الكثير من اهل العلم
وأما غير حديث هؤلاء يتوقف فيه وينظر في المتابعات والشواهد 
والله أعلم .


وقال ( ص 225 ) 
" والشيخ أحمد شاكر يعتمد توثيق ابن حبان للمجاهيل – متأثرا به – وهذا واضح من كثرة رجوع الشيخ " لثقات ابن حبان " فهو من المصادر التي يعوّل عليها الشيخ كثيرا بل يعتمد الشيخ شاكر توثقي ابن حبان وإن خالف أهل العلم في حكمهم بالجهالة على الراوي الذي يوثقه ابن حبان " 
ومن المعلوم عند أهل العلم أن ابن حبان من المتساهلين في نقده للرجال وأنه يوثق كثيرا من المجهولين وأن الأصل عنده ان المسلمين على الصلاح والعدالة حتى يتبين منهم الجرح " 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر معقبا على ما ذهب اليه ابن حبان بأن هذا مذهب عجيب والجمهور على خلافه " 
يقول الكتاني في " الرسالة المستطرفة لبيان مشهور كتب السنة المصنفة " ( 1/ 146 ) " .... وككتاب " الثقات " لابي حاتم بن حبان البستي " إلا أنه ذكر فيه عددا كثيرا وخلقا عظيما من المجهولين الذين لا يعرف غيره أحوالهم وطريقته أنه ..." 

ومن المعاصرين الألباني فقد ذكر في مواضع متعددة من كتبه تساهل ابن حبان في التوثيق كما في " السلسلة الضعيفة " ( 1/ 32 ) 


وقال ( ص 226-227 )
" والشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله يعتبر سكوت البخاري في " التاريخ " أو ابن أبي حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " عن الراوي توثيقا له " 

والراجح : 
ومما يتبين مما نقلناه من كلام بعض أهل العلم أن سكوت البخاري وابن أبي حاتم يكون على الاحتمال فلا هو توثيق ولا هو تضعيف 
مع ملاحظة أن البخاري قد يسكت عن أقوام لشهرتهم كما سكت عن أناس ثقات مثل : الإمام أحمد بن حنبل والإمام الشافعي 
وكما سكت عن ضعفاء مثل : 
-      - عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم 
-      اسحاق بن أبي طريفة 
-      وكذلك ابن أبي حاتم فقد سكت عن ضعفاء ومجاهيل مثل : 
-      - محمد بن الأسود 
-      لكن الشيخ أحمد شاكر يعتبر سكوت البخاري وابن ابي حاتم على إطلاقه تديلا للراوي | 

وقال ( ص 239 ) : 
" بلغ الشيخ أحمد شاكر مبلغا كبيرا في معرفة الحديث رواية ودراية بشهادة معاصريه ولاحقيه من أهل العلم إلا أن الشيخ كان متساهلا بعض الشيء في الحكم على الرواة فعمد إلى مجموعة من الرواة الضعفاء فصحح أحاديثهم كعبد الله بن لهيعة وعلي بن زيد بن جدعان وشريك بن عبد الله النخعي وزيد العمى والحجاج بن أرطأة وإبراهيم بن محمد ابن أبي يحيى والإفريقي ومحمد ابن حميد الرازي وغيرهم كثير 
لا شك في أن التابعين في العدالة بعد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وقد شهد لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : خير الناس قرني ..." 
لكن هناك فارقا – عند المحدثين – بين الصحابي والتابعي فالصحابة كلهم عدول وأما التابعون فليسواسواء فمنهم العدل ومنهم غير ذلك فتجري عليهم أحكام الجرح والتعديل كما تجري على غيرهم م الرواة وهذا هو ما مشى عليه جماهير المحققين من المحدثين كالذهبي وابن حجر والخزرجي وغيرهم " 


وقال ( ص 239 ) في هامش تعليقه : 
" قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله معلقا على حديث : 
" من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا ..." 
" جزم الشيخ العلامة أحمد شاكر في حاشيته على المسند بأنه صحيح بناء على سكوت الخاري عنه وهذا فيه نظر إلا أن يثبت بالنص أو بالاستقراء ما يدل على أن البخاري أراد ذلك ومن تأمل حاشية العلامة أحمد شاكر اتضح له منها تساهله في التصحيح لكثير من الأسانيد التي فيها بعض الضعفاء كابن لهيعة وعلى بن زيد بن جدعان وأمثالهما والله يغفر له ويشكر له سعيه ويتجاوز عما زل به قلمه أو أخطأ فيه اجتهاده إنه سميع قريب " 
" فتاوى ابن باز " ( 26/ 258 -259 ) ) انتهى .

قلت : ومن أراد التوسع لمعرفة جهود الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله تعالى 
       في خدمة السنة النبوية وتنقيتها من الشوائب وتحقيق التراث    الإسلامي وأهم تعقبات الشيخ على دائره المعارف الإسلامية وهي موسوعة علمية كتبها لفيف من المستشرقين وكان للمستشرقين دور فيها وفيها مغالطات ظاهرة وشبه وسموم نثروها في تحقيقهم أحيانا لأهم المراجع وقد شارك الشيخ أحمد شاكر في التعقيب والمناقشة ودفع شبههم ما أمكنه ذلك فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة واسكنه فسيح جناته 

 انظر الى كتاب " جمهرة مقالات العلامة الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر " 
 للفاضل الشيخ / عبد الرحمن العقل "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[   10: عبد الغني حمادة  صاحب كتاب " تعاليم الإسلام  ] 

في الحديث الذي ّذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج1/ ص 600/ ح 416 ) 
      " اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين " 
 " باطل " 
قال الألباني ( ص 604-609 ) : 

-      " واعلم أن هذا الحديث مما سوّد به أحد مشايخ الشمال في سورية الذي أسماه بغير حق " تعاليم الإسلام " فإنه كتاب محشو بالمسائل الغريبة والآراء الباطلة التي لا تصدر من عالم وليس هذا فقط بل فيه كثيرا جدا من الأحاديث الواهية والموضوعة وحسبك دليلاً على ذلك أنه جزم بنسبة هذا الحديث الباطل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ثاني حديث من الأحاديث التي أوردها في " فضل العلم " من أول كتابه ( ص 3 ) وغالبها ضعيفة وفيها غير هذا من الموضوعات 
كحديث " خيار أمتي علماؤها وخيار علمائها فقهاؤها " 
ومع كونه حديثا باطلا كما سبق تحقيقه ( ص 367) 
فقد أخطأ المؤلف أو من نقله عنه في روايته 
فإن لفظه " رحماؤها " بدل " فقهاؤها " 

-      ومن الأحاديث الموضوعة فيه ما اورده في ( ص 236 ) : 
" صلاة بعمامة أفضل من خمس وعشرين ..." 
" إن الله وملائكته يصلون على أصحاب العمائم يوم الجمعة " 
" قد تقدم الكلام عليهما برقم ( 127و 159 ) 

ومنها حديث " المتعبد بغير فقه كالحمار في الطاحون " ( ص 4 ) 
وهو موضوع وبيانه في " الضعيفة " برقم ( 782 ) 

·      ومن غرائب هذا المؤلف أنه لا يعزو الأحاديث التي يذكرها إلى مصادرها من كتب الحديث المعروفة وهذا مما لا يجوز في العلم لأن أقل الرواية عزو الحديث إلى مصدره ولقد استنكرت ذلك منه في أول الأمر فلما رأيته يعزو أحيانا ويفتري في ذلك هان علّي ما كنت استنكرته من قبل ! 
مثاله : في " الصفحة " ( ص 247 ) حيث قال : 
" روى الترمذي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : 
" من كتب هذا الدعاء وجعله بين صدر الميت وكفنه لم ينله عذاب القبر ولم ير منكرا ولا نكيرا وهو هذا ...." 
ثم ذكر الدعاء 
فهذا الحديث لم يروه الترمذي ولا غيره من أصحاب الكتب الستة ولا الستين إا لا يعقل أن يروي مثل هذا الحديث الموضوع الظاهر البطلان إلا من لم يشم رائحة الحديث ولو مرة واحدة في عمره ! 

وفي الصفحة التي قبل أشرنا إليها قوله : 
" وفي صحيح مسلم " قال " من غسل ميتاً وكتم عليه غفر الله له أربعين سيئة " 
فهذا ليس في " صحيح مسلم " ولا في شيء من الكتب وإنما رواه الحاكم فقط والبيهقي بلفظ : " أربعين مرة " 

فهذا قل من جل مما في هذا الكتاب من الأحاديث الموضوعة والتخريجات التي لا أصل لها ويعلم الله أنني عثرت عليها دون تقصد ولو أنني قرأت الكتاب من أوله إلى آخره قاصدا بيان ما فيه من المنكرات لجاء كتابا أكبر من كتابه ! وإلى الله المشتكى ! 


وأما ما فيه من المسائل الفقهية المستنكرة فكثيرة جداً وليس هذا مجال تفصيل القول في ذلك وإنما أكتفي بمثالين فقط : 

-      قال ( ص 36 ) في صدد بيان آداب الاغتسال : 
" وأن يصلي ركعتين بعد خروجه سنة الخروج من الحمام " ! 
وهذه السنة لا أصل لها ألبتة في شيء من كتب السنة حتى التي تروي الموضوعات ! ولا أعلم أحداً من الأئمة المجتهدين قال بها ! 

وقال ( ص 252- 253 ) : 

" لا بأس بالتهليل والتكبير والتسبيح والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني : جهراً قدام الجنازة لأنه صار شعارا للميت وفي تركه ازدراء به وتعرض للتكلم فيه وفي ورثته ولو قيل بوجوبه لم يبعد " ! 

         وهذا مع كونه من البدع المحدثة التي لا أصل لها في السنة فلم يقل بها أحد 
            من الأئمة أيضا وإني لاعجب أشد العجب من هؤلاء المتأخرين الذين    يحرمون على طالب العلم أن يتبع الحديث الصحيح بحجة أن المذهب على خلافه 
-      ثم يجتهدون هم فيما لا مجال للاجتهاد فيه لأنه خلاف السنة وخلاف ما قال الأئمة أيضا الذين يزعمون تقليدهم 
-      وأيم الله إني لاكاد أميل إلى الأخذ بقول من يقول من المتأخرين بسد باب الاجتهاد حين أرى مثل هذه الاجتهادات التي لا يدل عليها دليل شرعي ولا تقليد لإمام ! فإن هؤلاء المقلدين إن اجتهدوا كان خطؤهم أكثر من إصابتهم وإفسادهم أكثر من إصلاحهم والله المستعان 

وإليك مثالا ثالثا هو أخطر من المثالين السابقين لتضمنه الاحتيال على استحلال ما حرمه الله ورسوله بل هو من الكبائر بإجماع الأمة ألا وهو الربا 

قال ذلك المسكين ( ص 321 ) : 
" إذا نذر المقترض مالا معينا لمقرضه ما دام دينه أو أو شيء منه صح نذره بأن يقول : لله علي ما دام المبلغ المذكور أو شيء منه في ذمتي أن أعطيك كل شهر أو كل سنة كذا " 
معنى ذلك : 
" انه يحلل للمقترض أن يأخذ فائدة مسماة كل شهر أو كل سنة من المستقرض إلى أن يوفي إليه دينه ولكنه ليس باسم ربا بل باسم نذر يجب الوفاء به وهو قربة عنده ! 
فهل رأيت أيها القارئ تلاعباً بأحكام الشريعة واحتيالا على حرمات الله مثلما فعل هذا الرجل المتعالم ؟! 
أما أنا فما أعلم يفعل مثله أحد إلا ان يكون اليهود الذي عرفوا بذلك منذ القديم وما قصة احتيالهم على صيد السمك يوم السبت ببعيدة عن ذهن القارئ " 

" والذي اعتقده في امثاله أنه سواء عليه أبلغه هذا الحديث أو لا لأنه ما دام قد سد على نفسه باب الاهتداء بالقرآن والسنة والتفقه بهما استغناء منه عنهما بحثالات آراء المتأخرين كمثل هذا الرأي الذي استحل به ما حرم الله والذي أظن أنه ليس من مبتكراته ! فلا فائدة ترجى له من هذا الحديث وأمثاله مما صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا يقال فيما لو فرض فيه الإخلاص وعدم اتباع الهوى 
نسأل الله السلامة .

ومع أن هذا هو مبلغ علم المؤلف المذكور فإنه مع ذلك مغرور بنفسه معجب بعلمه فاسمع إليه يصف رسالة له في هذا الكتاب ( ص 58 ) : 
" فإنهما جمعت فأوعت كل شيء ( ! ) لا مثيل لها في هذا الزمان ولم يسمع الزمان بها حتى الآن فجاءت آية في تنظيمها وتنسييقها وكثرة مسائلها واستنباطها ففيها من المسائل ما لايوجد في المجلدات فظهرت لعالم الوجود عروساً حسناء بعد جهود جبارة ..." 

ولا يستحق هذا الكلام الركيك في بنائه العريض في مرامه أن يعلق عليه بشيء ولكني تساءلت في نفسي فقلت : إذا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في الذين يمدحون غيرهم : 
   " احثوا في وجوه المداحين التراب " 

" هذه كلمة وجيزة أحببت أن أقولها حول هذا الكتاب " تعاليم الإسلام " بمناسبة هذا الحديث الباطل نصحا مني لإخواني المسلمين حتى يكونوا على بصيرة منه إذا ما وقع تحت أيديهم والله يقول الحق وهو يهدي السبيل .) انتهى .


 وهذا الكتاب " تعاليم الإسلام " ذكره الشيخ مشهور حسن سلمان 
في كتابه " كتب حذر منها العلماء " تقديم الشيخ الدكتور بكر أبو زيد 
رحمه الله : 
( ج1/ ص 331-336 ) .

والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
أقترح عليك أخانا الكريم حذف (من) الثانية في العنوان: ... من المعاصرين من الأعلام .
فيكون هكذا : .. من المعاصرين الأعلام . بدون تكرار فهذا قد يكون أوجه .
إن أردتَ ذلك عدلته لك وإلا أبقيته على حاله، بارك الله فيكم على جهودكم الكبيرة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 

طيب شيخنا 

توجيه طيب 

من المعاصرين الأعلام  


اختيار موفق 


وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

شيخنا بارك الله فيكم 


وفقكم الله  لما يحبه ويرضاه 


اقتراح طيب 

عما ذكرتموه من تعديل العنوان 


جزاكم الله خيرا 


فننتظر  تغييركم  العنوان 


احسن الله إليكم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ولقد حاولت في هذا المجلد *ان استقصي من ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني من الأعلام المشهورين سواء من انتقدهم الشيخ أو اثنى عليهم والكلام على بعض تحقيقاتهم بيانا للناس لمنهجهم وبخاصة أهل الأهواء وذوي البدع ومن نحا نحوهم من المتعصبة الجهلة !* 
> وليس غرضي في هذا الكتاب الرد على فرية بعض أهل البدع وبيان ما فيها من الأخطاء الكثيرة إنما هو عبارة عن تعريف مختصر بمنهجهم لئلا يغتر بهم من لا علم ببعض مؤلفاتهم ومناهجهم بيانا للناس وهدى ..


*نفع الله بكم ووفقكم لما فيه الخير للمسلمين*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم أختى الفاضلة وبحوثكم نافعة نفع الله بكم البلاد والعباد .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ : محمد بن يوسف الحسيني  البنوري  ] 


 في " الحديث الذي " ضعفه الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3 / ص 109-114 ) 
 ( ح1031 ) "  يا معشر الأنصار إن الله قد أثنى عليكم خيرا في الطهور فما طهوركم هذا ؟ قالوا : نتوضأ للصلاة ونغتسل من الجنابة ....." الحديث .

قال الألباني : ( ص 110 / ج3 ) 
" وفيه " عتبة بن أبي حكيم وهو ممن اختلفوا فيه فوثقه بعض الأئمة وضعفه آخرون 
ولذلك قال الذهبي فيه : 
   " هو متوسط حسن الحديث " 

قال النووي رحمه الله في " المجموع " ( 2/ 99 ) : 
" إسناد صحيح إلا أن فيه عتبة بن أبي حكيم وقد اختلفوا في توثيقه فوثقه الجمهور ولم يبين من ضعفه سبب ضعفه والجرح لا يقبل إلا مفسرا فيظهر الاحتجاج بهذه الرواية " 

ورده الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ص 110-112 ) 
 وقال في خاتمة تحقيقه – الألباني رحمه الله - : 
  "وهو ضعيف الإسناد كما صرح به الحافظ في " التلخيص " و " البلوغ " وبينه الزيلعي ( 1/ 218 ) بل هو منكر عندي لمخالفته لجميع طرق الحديث بذكر " الحجارة " بل بالغ النووي فقال في " الخلاصة " كما نقله الزيلعي : 
" وأما ما اشتهر في كتب التفسير والفقه من جمعهم بين الأحجار والماء فباطل لا يعرف " 

وقال الألباني ( ص 116 ) 
" وخلاصة القول : أن الحديث بهذا اللفظ ضعيف الإسناد منكر المتن وقد ترتب عليه استنباط حكم نقطع بأنه لم يكن عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أصحابه ألا وه الاستنجاء بالحجارة أولا ثم بالماء في مكان آخر بل الراجح عندي أنه لا يشرع الجمع بينهما ولو في المكان الأول لأنه لم ينقل أيضا عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولما فيه من التكلف فبأيهما استنجى حصلت السنة فإن تيسر المران معا بلا كلفة فلا مانع من ذلك لما فيه من تنزيه اليد من الرائحة الكريهة والله أعلم .


[ تنبيه ] 
قال الألباني ( ص 116-119 / ج3 ) 
" إن الذي دفعني إلى تحرير القول في هذا الحديث هو أنني رأيت بعض من ألف في شرح الترمذي من حنفية الهند [ هو الشيخ محمد يوسف البنوري في " معارف السنن " ( 1/ 131-132 ) ]  نقل كلام النووي في الاستنباط المذكور وذكر أنه صحح إسناد الحديث وأقر كل ذلك فأحببت أن أبين حقيقة الأمر عسى أن ينتفع به من يقف عليه " 

 قلت : " نذكر بعض تعقبات الألباني رحمه على البنوري "

·      ثم رأيته ذكر كلاما آخر عقب الحديث فيه أشياء تستحق التنبيه عليه فرأيت من الواجب بيان ذلك أيضا قال ( 1/ 133 ) : 
" ثم إن أحاديث الجمع قد أخرجها الهيثمي في " زوائده " بأسانيد فيها كلام للمحدثين وبوب عليها ( باب الجمع بين الماء والحجارة ) وأخرج فيه حديث ابن ساعدة وابن عباس وابن سلام وغيرهم وفيها الجمع وليس فيها رواية لم يتكلم فيها ومع هذا ليس فيها حديث صريح غير حديث ابن عباس وأجود ما يحكى في الباب أثر علي بن أبي طالب : إن من كان قبلكم كانوا يبعرون بعرا وأنتم تثلطون ثلطا فأتبعوا الحجارة الماء . أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في " مصنفه " وعبد الرازق في مصنفه " والبيهقي في " سننه " بطرق عديدة وهو أثر جيد كما يقول الإمام الزيلعي في " نصب الراية " وكذا أخرجه البيهقي رواية عن عائشة من طريق قتادة في الباب " 

الرد : 
قال الألباني ( ج3/ ص 117 ) 
" وفي هذا الكلام تدليسات عجيبة وبعض أوهام فاحشة :
أولا : 
يسمى الأحاديث المشار إليها وقد تقدمت ب " أحاديث الجمع " مع انها ليست كذلك إلا على استنباط الواهي فهو يقلده في ذلك ويبالغ حتى سماها بهذه التسمية المغلوطة ولا يقتصر على هذا بل يؤكد بقوله : 
" وفيها الجمع " 
ثم لا يمكن المخالف من نقده يعود فيقول : 
" ومع هذا ليس فيها حديث صريح غير حديث ابن عباس " 
يعني : صريحا في الجمع .

ثانيا : يزعم أن تلك الأحاديث التي فيها الجمع ! ليس فيها حديث صريح في الجمع ! بوب الهيثمي عليها " باب بين الماء والحجارة " وهذا خلاف الواقع فإنه إنما بوب عليها بقوله : " باب الاستجاء بالماء " انظر الجزء الأول ( ص 212 ) من " مجمع الزوائد " 
وإنما بوب الهيثمي بما ذكر الحنفي لحديث ابن عباس وحده الذي تفرد بروايته البزار وسبق أن ضعفناه نقلا عن الحافظ 
وقال الهيثمي نفسه عقبه : 
" رواه البزار وفيه محمد بن عبد العزيز بن عمر الزهري  ضعفه البخاري والنسائي وغيرهما وهو الذي أشار بجلد مالك " 

ثالثا : 
" قوله ( بطرق عديدة ) فيه تدليس خبيث فإنه لا يروي إلا من طريق واحدة هي طريق عبد الملك بن عمير عن علي وإنما له طرق عديدة عن عبد الملك وهذا وشتان بين الأمرين فإنه على قوله لا شك في ثبوت هذا الأثر عن علي وجودته لطرقه المزعومة وأما على ما هو الواقع من طريقه الوحيدة فالثبوت محتمل وإن كان الراجح عندنا خلافه وبيانه 

رابعا : 
" قوله : " وهو أثر جيد " أقول : بل هو غير جيد وإن كان صرح بذلك الزيلعي فإنه معلول بالانقطاع بين علي وعبد الملك .." 

خامساً : 
" قوله عقب أثر علي المذكور : " وكذا أخرجه البيهقي رواية عن عائشة من طريق قتادة في الباب " 
قلت : 
" وهذا تدليس آخر فإن حديث قتادة في الباب عن البيهقي ( 1/ 106 ) عن معاذة عن عائشة أنها قالت : 
" مُرن أزواجكن أن يغسلوا عنهم أثر الغائط والبول فإني استحيهم وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله " 

فأنت ترى أنه ليس فيه ذكر الحجارة إطلاقا فكيف جاز له أن يجعله مثل أثر علي في الجمع بين الماء والحجارة ؟ 

لا يقال : لعله اغتر بإيراد البيهقي له في " باب الجمع في الاستنجاء بين المسح بالأحجار والغسل بالماء " 
لأننا نقول : إن ذلك خطأ أو تساهل من البيهقي لا يجوز لمن يدعي التحقيق انتصارا لمذهبه ان يقلد من أخطأ مثل هذا الخطأ البين 
لا سيما إذا كان مخالفا له في المذهب 
وخاصة إذا نبه على ذلك من كان موافقا له في المذهب 
ألا وهو الشيخ ابن التركماني فإنه تعقب البيهقي لايراده في الباب حديث عتبة المتقدم وحديث عائشة هذا 
فقال في كلا منهما : 
" ليس في الحديث ذكر المسح بالأحجار فهو غير مطابق للباب " 
فلا أدري كيف استجاز المومى إليه تجاهل هذه الحقيقة ؟

وخاتمة مقال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 119 )
" وكم في كتابه من أمور كثيرة لو تتبعها الباحث لملأت مجلدا ضخما بل مجلدات ولكن ذلك يحتاج إلى وقت فراغ وهيهات ذلك هيهات ولكن لعلنا ننبه على شيء من ذلك كما سنحت لنا الفرصة فإنه قد قيل منذ القديم : 

      " ما لا يدرك كله لا يترك جله أو كله "   ) انتهى .

قلت : 

" والشيخ محمد يوسف الحسيني البنوري الحنفي من متعصبة الاحناف كما هو في كتاباته وبخاصة " معارف السنن " 

قال الشيخ أبي النصر ثناء الله المدني بن عيسى خان في كتابه " جائزة الأحوذي في التعليقات على سنن الترمذي " 
 ( ج1/ ص 14 -15 ) 
" عملي في الكتاب هو اختصار كتاب " تحفة الأحوذي " مع جمع فوائد غزيرة من باقي الشروح والحواشي وشرح غريب الفاظ الحديث والاثار نقلا عن ائمة هذا الفن وتلخيص معاني الاحاديث عند الضرورة وذكر المسائل المستبطة والمستخرجة من الاحاديث من دقائق مسائل الخلاف وايراد بعض الفوائد والتنبيهات والتعليق على المذاهب المتنوعة ..." 

وقال " منهجي في اختصار كتاب " تحفة الأحوذي " في النقاط التالية منها 

·      " رأيت أحيانا الموصوف ينقل عبارة عن الأشاعرة أو الماتريدية وغيرهم من المؤولين ويكون فيها نوع من التأويل والتحريف في مسألة الأسماء والصفات وهو لم ينتبه لذلك أصلحته على منهج سلفنا الصالح أو حذفه وأتيت بعبارة مناسبة يقتضيها المقام 

·      رددت رداً علميا على من تحامل على صاحب " التحفة " بالسب والشتم من متعصبي الحنفية إن دعت الضرورة إليه كمثل ما فعله الشيخ " محمد يوسف البنوري " في [ معارف السنن ] حيث شتمه وشنعه بغير جريمة ارتكبها 

·      أدخلت في هذا السفر الجليل فتاوى العلماء الثقات وآرائهم بالمناسبات أمثال : 

-      سماحة الوالد العطوف الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله 
-      والعلامة فضيلة الشيخ  محمد صالح العثيمين رحمه الله 
-      ومربي الأول المحدث الشهير الحافظ عبد الله الأمر تسري الروبري رحمه الله 
-      ومحدث العصر العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله 
-      واللجنة الدائمة  " 

      وقال ( ص 16 ) 
" وذلك عمل بشري يعتريه القصور والنقصان ولا استطيع أن أقول إلا كما قال الشاعر : 
     " وعين الرضا عن كل عيب كليلة ... 
                            كما ان عين السخط تبدي المساويا ) انتهى .


  قلت : والشيخ محمد يوسف البنوري من الكوثريين وهو من الذين يتعصبون لمذهبهم ولو كان القرآن والسنة خلافه وتكلم الشيخ العلامة ثناء الله عيسى خان – كما نقلنا من كتابه " جائزة الأحوذي " حول ما اعترض البنوري على الشيخ أبي العلاء في ( تحفة الأحوذي ) وهو من متعصبة الأحناف كما سبق ونقلنا مقولة الألباني عنه رحمه الله " 


قال الشيخ مشهور حسن سلمان في كتابه " كتب حذر منها العلماء " ( ج1/ ص 161 -162 ) وهو 

" ونتيجة لهذه الظاهرة الموجودة في كتب المتعصبة للمذاهب ظهرت آفات وحاقات لا بد لطالب العلم أن يحذر منها وهي تتمثل فيما يلي : 
·      رد النصوص النبوية والآثار السلفية إن خالفت ما في المذهب 
قال ابو شامة عن المتعصبة : 
" ومن العجب أن كثيرا منهم إذا ورد على مذهبهم أثر عن بعض أكابر الصحابة يقول مبادرا بلا حياء وحشمة : " مذهب الشافعي الجديد أن قول الصحابي ليس بحجة " ويرد قول أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما ولا يرد قول أبي إسحاق والغزالي 
ومع هذا يرون مصنفات أبي إسحاق وغيره مشحونة بتخطئة المزني وغيره من الأكابر فيما خالفوا فيه مذاهبهم فلا تراهم ينكرون شيئا من هذا !!! 
... لولا قلة معرفتهم وكثرة جهلهم بمراتب السلف " 
" مختصر المؤمل  " ( ص 71 ) .

ثانيا : " عدم الإقبال على نصوص الكتاب والسنة ومذاهب الصحابة والتابعين وجهل ذلك والتمسك بالأحاديث الباطلة والقصص الواهية 

 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : 
" وجمهوور المتعصبين لا يعرفون من الكتاب والسنة إلا ما شاء الله بل يتمسكون بأحاديث ضعيفة وآراء فاسدة أو حكايات عن بعض العلماء والشيوخ قد تكون صدقا وقد تكون كذبا 
وغن كانت صدقا فليس صاحبها معصوما يتمسكون بنقل غير مصدق عن قائل غير معصوم ويدعون النقل المصدق عن القائل المعصوم وهو ما نقله الثقات الأثبات من أهل العلم ودونوه في الكتب الصحاح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ...." 
  " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 22/ 254-255 ) 

قال ان الجوزي رحمه الله : 
" ومع ذلك ( أي : من تلبيس ابليس على الفقهاء ) أن أحدهم يتبين له الصواب مع خصمه ولا يرجع ويضيق صدره كيف ظهر الحق مع خصمه وربما اجتهد في رده مع علمه أنه الحق وهذا من أقبح القبيح لأن المناظرة إنما وضعت لبيان الحق وقد قال الشافعي رحمه الله : 

    " ما ناظرت أحدا فأنكر الحجة إلا سقط من عيني ولا قبلها إلا هبته وما ناظرت أحدا فباليت مع من كانت الحجة إن كانت معه صرت إليه " 
    " تلبيس إبليس " ( ص 120 ) . ) انتهى .

        ومن المعلوم كما لا يخفى على أحد العلاقة الوطيدة بين محمد زاهد الكوثري ومحمد يوسف البنوري وما كان فيما بينهم من رسائل شخصية وود 
وهناك مؤلف بخصوص هذا الأمر من إعداد سعود بن صالح السرحان وهي عبارة عن رسالة أرسلها محمد زاهد الكوثري الحنفي إلى محمد بن يوسف البنوري الحنفي وهي عبارة عن 45 رسالة وجميعها بخط الكوثري كما ذكر محققه السرحان وذكر زيارة عبد الفتاح أبو غدة الكوثري ليحصل على نسخة مصورة من هذه الرسائل كما ذكر محققه وما فيها من الود بينهم وتشابه الأفكار لحد بعيد نسأل الله السلامة والعافية " انظر المؤلف 

    " رسائل الإمام محمد زاهد الكوثري إلى العلامة محمد بن يوسف البنوري " في السنوات من ( 1358 – 1371 ه ) 
  بعناية / سعود السرحان 
 تقديم / محمد عبد الله آل رشيد .


              قال الشيخ مشهور آل سلمان في " كتب حذر منها العلماء " ( ج1/ ص 303 ) : 
    "  لاينبغي أن ينسى بهذا الصدد ونحن نتكلم عن أعداء الدعوة السلفية وأعلامها ورجالاتها محمد زاهد الكوثري ومريديه الذين أخذوا على أنفسهم عهدا أن لا يتركوا علما من أعلام السنة والحديث والتوحيد إلا ويتهموه ويطعنوه 
" ففي " تأنيب الخطيب " للكوثري الطعن بالعشرات بل مئات من ثقات الرواة وجبال الحفظ نقضه فيها وذّب عنهم الإمام المعلمي رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه العجاب " التنكيل .." ) انتهى .


ومن كتاب " زوابع في  وجه السنة قديما وحديثاً " 
     للشيخ صلاح الدين مقبول أحمد 
 " مجمع البحوث العلمية الإسلامية " 
 قال ( ص 284 ) : 

  " ومما يؤسف له أن تلامذة الكوثري ومن لف لفه اعتقاداً ومذهباً في جميع أنحاء العالم يتبنون أفكاره المسمومة وآراءه المدسوسة في علماء الأمة من أهل الحديث ويبثونها في محيطهم بكل دقة ومهارة 
" .. حتى في البلاد التي كانت حراما على أفكارهم وضلالاتهم !! وعلى من عندهم من تعصب نعم لقد قام في هذه السنوات الأخيرة تلامذة الكوثري 
بحملات ظاهرة في بعض البلاد ومبطنة في البعض الآخر وحينا بأسمائهم الصريحة كما يفعل عبد الفتاح أبو غدة في دس أقوال شيخه الكووثري 

في كتب علماء الأمة ... وأحيانا تحت أسماء مستعارة مثل ( أبي حامد ) و ( أرشد ) و ( الدكتور ) أو غير اسم أصلا كما فعل أبوو غدة نفسه فيما سماه " التعقيب المفيد " و " براءة الأشعريين " وغير ذلك من نشرات ورسائل وتقارير إلى مختلف الجهات " 

" إن تلامذة الكوثري – اعتقادا ومذهباً – قاموا بنفث سموم أفكاره في قلوب الشباب المسمل بواسطة المحاضرات والدروس في المعاهد والمدراس أحيانا وباسطة كتبهم ورسائلهم حيناً آخر وعلى هذا يتحتم الواجب على علماء الأمة أن يتولوا بكشف عوارهم وخبايا مقاصدهم ويقوموا بنصح الشباب وتبينهم على خطر كتاباتهم وعلى الابتعاد عنها لئلا يقعوا فريسة في حبائلهم مخدوووعين بلوامع الأسماء والألقاب ) انتهى .

قلت : 
    " عقد الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله في كتابه " الردود "  فصلاً بعنوان 
    " تحريف النصوص " وذكر فيه نماذج لتحريف بعض غلاة الأحناف في تحريف النصوص والمآخذ أهل الأهواء في الاستدلال " 
   وإليك نماذج من تحريف غلاة الحنفية التي ذكرها بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله : 
-       انظر ( ص 240 ) : خمسة تحريفات لأبي غدة الكوثري 
-      ( ص 241-245  ) :  تحريف محمود الحسن الحنفي المتوفي سنة 1339 ه 
-      ( ص 248-249 ) " تحريف  شبلي النعماني الحنفي المتوفى سنة 1332 ه 
-      ( ص 250 -251 ) : " تحريف غلاة الحنفية في مخطوطة لكتاب " الجرح والتعديل " لابن أبي حاتم المتوفى سنة 327 ه 
-      ( ص 252-254) " تحريف غلاة الحنفية في متن حديث من " مسند أبي عوانة " 
-      ( ص 257-258 ) " حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي الحنفي وتحريفاته في متون بعض الأحاديث " 
-      ( ص 261 -262 ) " محمد الصابوني وبروزه في التحريف على أقرانه الغلاة 

      " وغيرها من تحريفات النصوص للغلاة المعاصرين " . انتهى .
قلت : 
" ومن أراد مزيد بحث وتحقيق هناك داسة علمية لرسالة دكتوراه من جامعة الأزهر – لم أطلع عليها – في هذا الميدان 
 باسم " دراسة حديثية فقهية عن معارف السنن شرح سنن الترمذي مع مقارنة ب " تحفة الأحوذي " لمحمد يحيى بلال منيار 
ط المكتبة المكية وعدد صفحاتها 670 " 

   والله اعلم .

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

*واما اعتزاليته فقد كشفها* *الشيخ اسماعيل صبري في كتابه " موقف العلم " ( 392/ 3 )* 
*وكذلك رسالة الأخ ( علي الفهيد ) " زاهد الكوثري وآراؤه الاعتقادية " 
شيخ الاسلام مصطفى صبري*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم ... كنت قد تطرقت على آراؤه الاعتقادية ...

ونقلت بعض الفوائد  من كتابه النافع 

فيما سبق

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

" ومن الانتقادات التي ذكرها الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 127-130 ) على كتاب " معارف السنن " ( 1/ 325)  لمحمد يوسف البنوري احد متعصبة الأحناف تعليقه على حديث : 

  " إذا ولغ الكلب في إناء أحدكم فليهرقه وليغسله ثلاث مرات " 
قول المؤلف : 
  " وبالجملة هذا المرفوع صحيح أو حسن " 

   فإن ذلك منه جرى على ظاهر رجال إسناده وهو كونهم ثقاتا دون اكتراث منه إلى ضروة توفر بقية شروط الحديث الصحيح فيه التي منها أن لا يشذ ولا يعل ! وما يحمله على ذلك إلا الانتصار للمذهب ولو على حساب الحديث الصحيح ! نسأل الله السلامة 
ثم وقفت على عجيبة أخرى من التعصب فإن المؤلف المشار إليه بعد تلك الكلمة أحال فينا سماه ب " البحث الشافي " إلى مصادر لبعض الحنفية المتعصبة منها " البحر الرائق " لابن نجيم المصري فلما رجعت إليه فإذا به يخالف المؤلف المشار إليه فيما ذهب إليه من التصحيح فإنه سلم بضعف إسناد هذا الحديث المرفوع ولكن قواه بالحديث الموقوف ! 

 وتفصيل هذه العجيبة أنه قال ما معناه : 
" روي عن أبي هريرة فعلا وقولا مرفوعا وموقوفا من طريقين : الأولى طريق الدراقطني الموقوفة والأخرى المرفوعة هذه " 

قال ابو نجيم : 
 " ومن المعلوم أن الحكم بالضعف والصحة إنما هو في الظاهر أما في نفس المر فيحوز صحة ما حكم بضعفه ظاهرا وثوبت كون مذهب أبي هريرة ذلك قرينة تفيد أن هذا مما أجاده الراوي المضعف وحينئذ يعارض حديث السبع ( يعني المتفق على صحته ) ويقدم عليه " ! 

قال الألباني : 
: ولا يخفى بطلان هذا الكلام على ذي إنصاف وعلم وأما المتعصب الهالك في تعصبه فلا تفيده الأدلة ولو أتيته آية ! وبيان ما ذكرت من البطلان من وجووه : .. أنظر ( ص 131 / ج3 ) 

قال الألباني " ( ص 132 ) 
" وخلاصة القول : 
" إن لاذي روي عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا وموقوفا من التثليث مع ترك ذكر التثليث لا يصح من قبل إسناده بل هو باطل لمخالفته ما ثبت عنه يقينا مرفوعا من التسبيع والتتريب مع ثبوت ذلك عنه موقوفا فهو الذي يجب الاعتماد عليه في هذه المسألة لا سيما وقد شهد له حديث عبد الله بن المغفل وحديث عبد الله بن عمر .


وإن من عجائب الحنفية أيضا أنهم استجازوا معارضة كل هذه الطرق عن أبي هريرة والشواهد المذكورة بطرق عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان عن عطاء عن أبي هريرة وهي وحيدة استجازوا ذلك إحسانا منهم للظن به رضي الله عنه وهو غير ثابت عنه ! 

وغفلوا عن أن ذلك يستلزم إساءة الظن به بالنظر إلى الروايات الثابتة عنه بالتسبيع وبمن وافقه من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين !!

قلت : 
" وسنتطرق الى بعض المؤخذات التذي ذكرها الألباني في " الضعيفة " على كتاب " معارف السنن " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  المدعو : عبد الحسين المظفر الشيعي عامله الله بما يستحق   ]   


 في الحديث الموضوع الذي ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 194-197  / ح 1080و 1081و1082 ) .

 في الحديث  الذي أخرجه الخطيب في " الكفاية " في " تاريخه " ( 3/ 343 ) : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نظر إلى قوم من بني فلان يتبخترون في مشيهم ...... ثم قرأ { والشجرة الملعونة في القرآن } فقيل له : أي الشجر هي يا رسول الله حتى نجتثها ؟ فقال : 
( ليست بشجرة نبات إنما هم بنو فلان ....) 

وهذا إسنا موضوع فيه آفات : 
·      المنصور وغيره من الملوك العباسيين لا يعرف حالهم في الحديث 
·      هشام بن محمد الكلبي قال الذهبي في " الضعفاء " 
" تركوه كأبيه وكان رافضيا " 
·      محمد بن زكريا الغلابي أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وقال 
" قال الدارقطني : كان يضع الحديث " 

قال الألباني : 
" وهذا الحديث اختلقه إما الغلابي الوضاع أو الكلبي الكذاب الرافضي فإنه ظاهر البطلان لما تضمنه من تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه وتأويل قوله تعالى { والشجرة الملعونة في القرآن } بأن الرماد بها بنو أمية وإنما

 هي شجرة الزقوم كما في " صحيح البخاري " عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه : 
    " وما جعلنا الرؤيا التي أريناك إلا فتنة للناس " 
     قال هي رؤيا عين أريها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به 
 { والشجرة الملعونة } شجرة الزقوم " 


ومثل هذا الحديث الباطل ما رواه ابن جرير الطبري قال : " رأى رسول الله بني فلان ينزون على منبره ... الحديث " 
وهذا السند ضعيف جداً 

هذا حال هذين الحديثين في الضعف بل البطلان ومع ذلك فإننا لا نزال نرى بعض الشيعة في العصر الحاضر يرون مثل هذه الأحاديث ويحتجون بها على تكفير معاوية رضي الله عنه مثل المعلق على كتاب " أصول الكافي " للكليني المتعبد لغير الله المسمى بعبد الحسين المظفر فإنه كتب بل سود صفحتين كاملتين في لعن معاوية وتكفيره وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
أخبر بموته على غير السنة أنه أمر بقتله  ساق ( ص 23-24 ) في تأييد ذلك ما شاء له هواه من الآثار الموضوعة والأحاديث الباطلة منها هذان الحديثان الباطلان ولذلك بادرت إلى بيان حالهما نصحا للناس وغالب الظن أن عبد الحسين هذا لا يعلم حال إسنادهما ولئن علم فما فما يمنعه ذلك من الاحتجاج بهما مع بطلانهما لأن الغاية عند أمثاله تبرر الوسيلة والغاية لعن معاوية وتكفيره ولو بالاعتماد على الأحاديث الموضوعة والشيعة قد عرفوا بذلك منذ زمن بعيد كما بينه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كتبه 


وقال الألباني في " الحديث الذي رواه الكليني في " أصول الكافي " رقم ( 104- ط النجف ) " من عمل بالمقاييس فقد هلك وأهلك ومن أفتى الناس  بغير علم وهو لا يعلم الناسخ والمنسوخ من المتشابه فقد هلك وأهلك " 
  " باطل " ( ج3/ ص 197-201 ) " الضعيفة " 

قال الألباني : 
" قال المعلق علي " أصول الكافي " عبد الحسين المظفر الشيعي : 
    " ضعيف إسناده " 
وليس هذا فقط فإن كل من دونه مجاهيل لا يعرفون لا عندنا ولا عندهم " 

وأما الكليني مؤلف " الأصول " فهو إمام عندهم وقد ترجمه الطوسي فقال : ( 591 ) : 

   " يكنى أبا جعفر ثقة بالأخبار له كتب منها كتاب " الكافي " يشتمل على ثلاثين كتابا أوله كتاب العقل ... وآخره " كتاب الروضة " توفي سنة ثمان وعشرين وثلاثمائة " 

وقال الذهبي عنه في " سير النبلاء " فقال ( 10/ 124 ) : 
" شيخ الشيعة وعالم الإمامية صاحب التصانيف وكان ببغداد وبها توفي سنة 328 " 

قال الألباني ( ص 198 ) : 
" وكتابه " الكافي " ينقسم إلى قسمين " أصول الكافي " و " فروع الكافي " وقد طبع كل منهما أكثر من مرة وطبع الأول مع تعليقات عليه وتخريج بقلم عبد الحسين المظفر في النجف سنة ( 1376 ) 
وقد وقفت على الجزء الأول والثاني منه فيهما ( 211 ) حديثا غالبه غير مرفوع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " 

وقال الألباني ( ص 199/ ج3 ) 
" وكتابهم هذا " الكافي " له المنزلة الأولى من بين كتب الحديث الأربعة المعروفة عندهم حتى لو ذكر عبد الحسين المذكور في مقدمة التعليق ( ص 13 ) أنه ورد فيه كما قيل عن إمامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه ( ! ) : " الكافي كاف لشيعتنا " ومن المشهور عنهم أنه بمنزلة " صحيح البخاري " عندنا ! 

بل صرح لي أحد دعاتهم وهو الشيخ طالب الرفاعي النجفي أنه أصح عندهم من البخاري !! 

" وذكر أيضا في المقدمة المذكورة أن أحاديثه بلغت زهاء سبعة عشر ألف حديث ! وفي هذا العدد من المبالغة والتهويل ما لا يخفى على من درس أحاديث الكتاب وأمعن النظر في متونها فقد تتبعت أحاديث الجزأين المذكورين  البالغ عددها ( 211 ) فوجدت غالبها موقوفا على علي رضي الله عنه وبعض أهل بيته كأبي عبد الله زين العابدين وأبي جعفر الباقر رضي الله عنهم أجمعين والمرفوع منها نحو ثلاثة وعشرين حديثا خمسة منها في 
الجزء الأول والباقي في الثاني أي بنسبة عشرة في المائة تقريبا " 


قال الألباني ( ج3/ ص 199-200) 

" ولتعلم أيها القارئ الكريم مدى صحة قولهم أن هذا الكتاب أصح من " صحيح البخاري " أو على الأقل هو مثله عندهم أذكر لك الحقيقة الآتية : 

  " وهي أن العدد من الأحاديث المرفوعة لا يثبت إسناد شيء منها لضعف رجالها وانقطاع إسنادها كما بينه المعلق عليه في تعليقه على كل حديث منها حاشا الأحاديث ( 57 و 80 و 199 ) فقد قواها وهي مع ذلك لا تثبت أمام النقد العلمي النزيه ! 

" وخذ هذه الشهادة الاتية التي تبين لك بوضوح حقيقة ذلك القول وهي من المعلق [ عبد الحسين المظفر الشيعي ] فقد قال بعد ما ذكر عناية الشيعة بالكتاب شرحا واختصارا ونقدا ( ص 19 ) : 
 " وكفاك لتعرف مدى العناية بنقده انه أحصوا ما يشتمل عليه من الحاديث فكان مجموعها ( 16,199 ) حديثا ثم أحصوا ما فيه من أنواع الحاديث من جهة التوثيق والتصحيح فعدوا الأخبار الصحيحة فكانت ( 5073 ) أي أقل من الثلث وعدوا الأخبار الضعيفة فكانت ( 9485 ) 
أي أكثر من النصف وذلك عدا الموثق والقوي والمرسل فانظر إلى أي مدى بلغ نقده " ! 

قال الألباني ( ص 200 ) : 

" بخ بخ لكتابهم " الصحيح " وأكثر من نصف أحاديثه يعين المرفوعة والموقوفة على أئمتهم غير صحيح ! يشهد بذلك أشد الناس تعصبا له ودفاعا عنه "{ وشهد شاهد من اهلها } 

وكأن واضع هذا الحديث – عامله الله بما يستحق – وضعه ليمهد به القبول الطعن في أبي حنيفة الإمام رحمه الله تعالى باعتباره أنه يكثر من استعمال القياس " 

وقد روى الكليني في كتابه ( رقم 166  170 ) باسنادين  له عن أبي الحسن موسى بن جعفر الكاظم أنه قال : 
" لعن الله أبا حنيفة كان يقول : قال علي : وقلت أنا وقالت الصحابة وقلت " 
وقد حسن أحد إسناديه المعلق عليه عبد الحسين وهو غير حسن " 

وبمثل هذا السند يروي الشيعة عن أئمة أهل البيت الطعن بل اللعن في أئمة المسلمين فإذا أنكرنا أن يصدر ذلك عن أحد عن عامة أهل البيت فضلا عن أئمتهم قالوا : بلى ذلك مروي عندنا عنهم 

وليس ذلك غريبا منهم ما داموا أنهم لا يتورعون عن الجهر بتكفير معاوية رضي الله عنه كما سبق بيانه في الحديث الذي قبله ولا عن تفسيق الصحابة كأبي بكر وعمر وعائشة رضي الله عنهم وقد سمعت ذلك من بعضهم ثم هم مع ذلك كله يتظاهروون بالدعوة إلى التفاهم والتقارب 
فهلا تركوا للصلح مجالا ً ؟! .) انتهى .


 قلت : وممن نقض كتاب " أصول الكافي " للكليني  آية الله العظمى السيد أبو الفضل ابن الرضا البرقعي رحمه الله في كتابه " كسر الصنم " الذي ترجمه الفاضل عبد الرحيم ملا زاده البلوشي وننتقي بعض الفوائد من الكتاب 

 ومن مقدمة المترجم ( ص 23 ) 
"مؤلف هذا الكتاب الجليل هو العالم المجاهد آية الله العظمى العلامة البرقعي رحمه الله وقد تلقى علمه في الحوزة العلمية في قم في إيران ونال درجة الاجتهاد في المذهب الجعفري الاثنى عشري وله مئات التصانيف والمؤلفات والبحوث والرسائل وقد كان في شبابه شيعيا متعصبا للمذهب الجعفري ثم اهتدى بفضل الله إلى الحق إلى الكتاب والسنة ونبذ التعصب وقد ظهر من قبله في إيران سيد أسد الله الخرقاني وآية الله شريعت سنغلجي وأحمد كسروي ودكتور شعار وسيد مصطفى طباطبالي وكلهم كتبوا مقالات ومؤلفات في الرد على عقيدة الشيعة 
وكان لصاحب هذا الكتاب ردود على أحمد كسروي ثم بعد أن أهتدى إلى عقيدة الكتاب والسنة تولى بنفسه الرد على المؤلفات التي ألفها هو في الدفاع عن عقيدة الشيعة .." 

" وقال  المترجم لكتاب " كسر الصنم " عبد الرحيم البلوشي ( ص 24 ) "والسوؤ الأكبر الذي لحق به والبلاء الأعظم الذي أحاط به إنما كان بعد الثورة الإيرانية فقد أرهقوه كثيرا وحرضوا عليه سفلة الناس 
وجهالهم الذين قاموا مرارا بمهاجمة بيته ..دست إليه نفرا من حرس الثورة الإيراني لاغتياله كما سبق وحاولت مع زميله المرحوم حيدر علي قلمداران الذي كان قد نبذ التشع منذ زمن بعيد 
وأما محاولتهم مع العلامة البرقعي فقد كان أداتها نفر من حرس الثورة الذي كلفوا باغتياله بالرصاص الحي في عقر دراه وهكذا واثناء صلاته أطلقت عليه أعيرة نارية فأصابت منه الخد الأيسر لتخرج من الخد الأيمن مسببة له بعض الأذى في سمعه علما بأن شيخنا يناهز الثمانين من عمره وفي المستشفى حيث نقل للمعالجة صدر المر للأطباء بعدم معالجته وعلى إثر ذلك نصحه أحد الأطباء بمغادرة المستشفى والتداوي في منزله كل ذلك لم يقلل من عزيمة شيخنا بل اشتد مراسه ولم يتراجع قيد أنملة إذ ذاك اقتادوه إلى السجن وما السجن عليه بغريب ولكن هذه المرة إلى سجن إوين الذي يعتبر من أقسى السجون السياسية في إيران من حيث وضعه وطرائق التعذيب فيه ...." 

توفي رحمه الله في عام سنة 93م  ووصى أن لا يدفن في مقبرة الشيعة وحتى منع من نصب أبيات شعرية على قبره حيث أنشدها من قبل لهذه الأيام ورأيت تلك الأشعار في غاية البلاغة والتأثير والحكمة " 


وقال في ختام المجلد الأول ( ص 369 -371 ) 

     " تم المجلد الأول من الكافي الذي هو في أصول العقائد ويجب العلم أن فروع الكافي أيضا قد رويت عن هؤلاء الرواة الغلاة والكذابين الخرافيين ومجهولي الحال أنفسهم الذين نقل عنهم الأصول وقلما يكون حديث في الفروع يكون جميع رواته سليمي العقيدة ومن أهل العدل ويتوافق متنه مع القرآن والسنة والعقل ولا يكون فيه إشكال ولو شئنا أن نعد الخرافات الواردة في الفروع فسوف نحتاج مجلدات ضخمة لذلك وكتاب " الكافي " الذي يقع في ثمانية مجلدات وطبعه شيخ في طهران وها نحن نورد نماذج من تلك الأحاديث الخرافية المخالفة لكتاب الله والعقل منتزعة من مجلدات الفروع لتكون لنا من الباقيات الصالحات 

1-           في المجلد الثاني باب طينة المؤمن والكافر أخبار هذا الباب توجب الجبر وسلب الأختيار من السعيد والشقي خاصة الحديث الأول وكذلك عالم الذر الذي أخذ الله فيه العهد من النط حيث جميعها تخالف العقل والقرآن وهي مخالفة لالاختيار والتكليف " 
2-           في المجدل الثاني في باب فضائل القرآن الحديث الثامن والعشرين روى علي بن الحكم عن هشام بن سالم عن الإمام الصادق رضي الله عنه أنه قال : ( إن القرآن الذي جاء به جبرائيل إلى محمد سبعة عشر ألف آية " 
وعلى القارئ أن يعلم أن القرآن المتواتر بين المسلمين من صدر الإسلام إلى عصرنا هذا لا تزيد آياته على 6236 آية 
ونسيا أن الله تعالى قال في سورة الحجر الآية ( 9 ) 
   { إن نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون } 
وغير ذلك من الخزعبلات " أنظر " ( ص 370 -372 ) 


[ وقال في خاتمة المجلد الأول ] 
 " نظرة في الكافي ومدّعي الشيعة " 
وإذا تأمل أحد في الكافي ودروسه بدقة وبلا تعصب وغرض فإنه ينتهي إلى أن هذا الكتاب أبطل ما جاء به صانعو المذهب الشيعي يقول الشيعة : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيعة علي هم الفائزون هذه الجملة ترد الشيعة الإصطلاحية لأن عليا رضي الله عنه لم يأت بمذهب ولم يصنع مذهبا باسمه إذن الشيعة الذين صنعوا المذهب ليسوا من أتباعه وشيعته بل هم مخالفون له ولم تكن أصول دين علي رضي الله عنه إلا الإيمان بالله ورسوله لا الإيمان بالأئمة والرجال الآخرين وعلى هذا فإن 
كتاب الكافي الذي يلزم الإيمان بغير الله والرسول والقيامة بعيد جدا عن إسلام علي رضي الله عنه 

وبمقتضى الآية رقم ( 159 ) من سورة الأنعام { إن الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا لست منهم في شيء } 
فلا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من هؤلاء ولا علي رضي الله عنه وطريق علي رضي الله عنه هو غير طريق هؤلاء وكتابهم وأصول علي رضي الله عنه غير أصول هؤلاء وفروعهم وكان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلي رضي الله عنه فقط متبعين لكتاب الله وعاملين به 

والغريب أن علماء الشيعة يقولون إن مدراكنا المذهبية والدينية هي الأدلة الأربعة ويعنون كتاب الله والعقل وسنة الرسول صلى الهل عليه وسلم والإجماع ويقولون إذا وجد حكم الله بواحدة من هذه الأربعة وجب العلم لبها 

يقولون هذا ولكنهم ينسون كل هذا الكلام عند العمل ويقولون إن القرآن قد حرّف أو أنه ظني الدلالة ولا بد من الرجوع إلى الحديث في فهمه وبهذه الذريعة يخرجون القرآن من ميدان عملهم ويتركونه 

أما بشأن العقل فهم لا يعبأون بالعقل ايضا وبشأن السنة يقولون لا بد من الرجوع إلى الحديث 
وأما الإجماع فيسندونه إلى الحديث وهذا يعني ان الأدلة الأربعة هي 
الحديث والحديث فقط 
الأحاديث المتضادة والمتناقضة والتي أكثرها يخالف العقل والقرآن والسنة والتاريخ وغيرها 

نرجو أن يستفيق شعبنا أن لا ينخدع علماؤنا بالحواشي والتقاريظ الموضوعة لأي كتاب وعليهم أن يقرأوا الكتاب نفسه ...
    والسلام على من اتبع الهدى " 
         " البرقعي " رحمه الله 
        " 1391 ه " 
ترجمه عبد الرحيم ملا زادة البلوشي 
    1407 ه / 1987 م .

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

> الطريقة الرفاعية المليئة بالشركيات والبدع


هل أفهم أن الشيخ أحمد الرفاعي من أهل الشركيات والبدع؟؟

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

> *فقد بين جمع من أهل العلموالفضل ضلالات الشيخ محمد الغزالي عفا الله عنا وعنه*


وقد بيَّن جمع من أهل العلم والفضل إنه شيخ الإسلام.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

انظر الى كتاب الشيخ بكر أبا زيد رحمه الله .....
والى كتاب " حوار هادىء " 
والى " محمد الغزالي في الميزان "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وانظر الى كتب اهل العلم المحققين 

- التنكيل للملعمي اليمني رحمه الله 
- براءة علماء الأمة ف الوقيعة في أهل السنة للشيخ بكر ابن عبدالله أبو زيد 
-بدعة التعصب لمذهبي للاستاذ محمد عيد عباسي 
- تأريخ أهل احديث بالهند صلاح الدين مقبول أحمد 
- شرح الطحاوية مقدمة الألباني .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ : محمد نسيب الرفاعي رحمه الله ] 


قال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3/ 214-215 ) 
" وهذا الحديث – يعني " إن في المعاريض لمندوحة عن الكذب " أخرجه ابن الأعرابي في " المعجم " ( 97/ 1) وهو ضعيف وأخرجه البيهقي فذكره موقوفاً عليه وقال : " هذا هو الصحيح موقوف " 

قال الألباني :
" ورواه البيهقي بسند صحيح عن عمر بن الخطاب موقوفا عليه .
والغزالي مع تساهله فقد أورد الحديث في " الإحياء " ( 9/ 44 ) موقوفا عن عمر 

        وهذا الحديث مما سوّد به الشيخ نسيب الرفاعي كتابه الذي سمّاه " تيسير العلي القدير لاختصار تفسير ابن كثير " فإنه رغم تنصيصه في مقدمته أنه ألتزم فيه أن لا يورد فيه الأحاديث الضعيفة التي وقعت في أصله : " تفسير ابن كثير " فقد ذكر في كتابه هذا عشرات الأحاديث الضعيفة والمنكرة وسيأتي التنبيه على بعضها 
وهذا أحدها ( 3/ 465 ) " 

  قال الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 487 ) 
" وهذا الحديث يعني حديث " إن الله لم يفرض الزكاة إلا ليطيب ما بقي من أموالكم وإنما فرض المواريث لتكون من بعدكم " وقد ضعفه الألباني وصححه الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي وأقره ابن كثير ( 2/ 351 ) 
وقال الحافظ العراقي في " تخريج الإحياء " ( 2/ 36 ) 
" سنده صحيح " 
وقال الألباني : 
وفيه نظر عندي وقد وجدت له علة وهي الأنقطاع ولم ينتبه إليه من صححه 
والخلاصة : أن علة هذا الحديث عثمان بن عمير أبو اليقظان وهو متفق على تضعيفة كما يشعر بذلك قول الذهبي في " المهذب " 
   " ضعفوه " 
قال الحافظ : 
" ضعيف واختلط وكان يدلس ويغلو في التشيع " 

قال الألباني ( ص 487-488 ) 
" وهذا الحديث مما صححه الشيخ نسيب الرفاعي والشيخ الصابوني في " مختصر تفسير ابن كثير " بإيرادهما إياه فيه وزاد الأول على الاخر بأنه صرح بصحته في  فهرسه الذي وضعه في آخر المجلد الثاني ( ص 227 ) 
ولئن كان من الممكن الاعتذار عنهما بأنهما اغترا بسكوت ابن كثير على تصحيح الحاكم المتقدم فما عذرهما في غيره من الأحاديث التي صححاها دون الناس جميعا أو على الأقل دون ابن كثير وأسانيدها بينة الضعف ؟! وقد تقدم بعضها والحديث التالي مثال آخر للرفاعي ثم رأيت الغماري قد سلك سبيل هؤلاء فأورده في " كنزه " والله المستعان " .

وقال في الحديث التالي : ( ج3/ ص 488-489 ) 
( ح 1320 ) " إن الله لم يرض بحكم نبي ولا غيره في الصدقات حتى حكم هو فيها من السماء فجزأهما ثمانية أجزاء ..." 
 " ضعيف " أخرجه ابوداود والطحاوي والبيهقي والحار بن أبي أسامة " 
وهو إسناد ضعيف من أجل عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم الأفريقي فقد ضعفوه كما قال الذهبي في " الضعفاء " 
 " مشهور جليل ضعفه ابن معين والنسائي وقال الدارقطني : ليس بالقوي ووهاه أحمد " 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " :
" كان ضعيفا في حفظه وكان رجلا صالحاً " 
وبه أعله المناوي في شرحيه " 
وأشار البغوي إلى تضعيفه في " شرح السنة " ( 6/ 90 ) 
وضعفه السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير " ( 4975 ) 

قال الألباني ( ص 489 ) : 

" وإذا عرفت هذا يتبين لك تهور الشيخ نسيب الرفاعي بإقدامه على تصحيح هذا الحديث بإيراده إياه في " مختصر تفسير ابن كثير " وقد ألتزم في مقدمته أن لا يورد فيه إلا الصحيح أو الحسن أحيانا ! 
بل أقول : حتى ولو لم يلتزم ذلك لم يجز له أن يورده إلا ببيان ضعفه الذي ذكره ابن كثير نفسه بقوله ( 2/ 364 ) : 
" رواه أبو داود من حديث عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم وفيه ضعف " 
والحق – الحق أقول – لقد كان موقف ابن بلده الصابوني تجاه هذا الحديث خيرا من الرفاعي فإنه لم يورده في " مختصره " وإن كنت لا أدري إذا كان ذلك منه وقوفا مع تضعيف ابن كثير ووفاءا بشرطه أم بدافع الاختصار فقط ؟ ) انتهى .

و وفي كتاب الفاضل " عصام موسى هادي " " صفحات من حياة محمد نسيب الرفاعي " ننقل بعض ما ذكره عن شيخه : 

قال ( ص 6 ) : 
" محمد نسيب بن عبد الرزاق الرفاعي " 
ورأيت بخط يده : " فإنني الرفاعي نسباً ... ... والسلفي عقيدة ومذهباً " 
ولد سنة 1332 ه / 1915 وتوفي 1412 ه / 1991 م رحمه الله .

وقال ( ص 28 ) 
متحدثا عن شيخه الرفاعي – عصام هادي- 
وقال شيخنا الرفاعي في رسالته " نوال المنى " عن الشيخ ناصر : 
" وهو شيخنا وعالمنا وقائدنا في الدعوة وهو المحدث الذي قل أن يوجد له نظير في العالم العربي " 
وكان يقول – الرفاعي – رحمه الله - : اثنان لهما الفضل علي : 
1-           ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى 
2-           والألباني رحمه الله 
أما ابن تيمية فاستفدت منه العقيدة الصحيحة وأما الألباني فصاحب الفضل علي في المنهج واتباع السنة حيث كنت قبل لقائه اعتقد أنه إذا اختلف الأئمة الأربعة في مسألة فيكون الصواب مع أكثرهم فلما جالست الألبان أحذت عنه المنهج السلفي العلمي اتباع الدليل .
وقد لازم شيخنا الرفاعي شيخنا الألباني ربع قرن فكان له كالأخ لا كالتلميذ مع شيخه فكانا يدا واحدة في نشر الدعوة في سوريا كلها 


وقال ( ص 30 ) 
" وللتاريخ والإنصاف  أقول : إن شيخنا الألباني – رحمه الله – كان في نفسه معظما للشيخ الرفاعي ووالله لقد لمست من شيخنا الألباني محبة لي وتقديرا زائدا عن سائر الطلاب ...

وقال ( ص 33 ) 
" وهناك خلاف جرى بين الشيخين رحمهم الله .. هو هل نساء الأنبياء معصومات من الزنا أم لا ؟ فذهب شيخنا الرفاعي إلى عصمتهن وأنه لا يمكن أن يقع منهن الزنا لا لذواتهن وإنما لمقام وجناب النبوة كما قال ابن كثير في تفسيره ( 8/ 171 ) : 
" وليس المراد { فخانتهما } في فاحشة بل في الدين فإن نساء الأنبياء معصومات عن الوقوع في الفاحشة لحرمة الأنبياء كما قدمنا في سورة في سورة النور " ...
وذهب الألباني بأنعائشة مثلها مثل أبي بكر بأبو بكر لم يكذب وسماه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صديقا ومع هذا فهو غير معصوم من الكذب وابنته مثله فهي طاهرة ولكنها غير معصومة من الزنا شأنها شأن نساء المؤمنين ومحتجا بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة في قصة الإفك : 
" وإن كنت ألممت بذنب فاستغفري الله وتوبي إليه فإن العبد إذا اعترف بذنبه ثم تاب بذنبه ثم تاب تاب الله عليه " ..." 

ولكن كما قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه لله في " سير أعلام النبلاء " ( 5/ 10 / 92 ) : 
" قلت : كلام الأقران يطوى ولا يروى " 


وقال ( ص 34 ) 
" ومع أني ولله الحمد قد خالطت ولازمت الشيخين ملازمة تامة في خلواتهما وجلواتهما فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو ما لمست من أحدهما حقدا على الآخر ولا شعرت أن في قلب أحدهما ضغينة نحو الآخر بل لما جاء حسن السقاف وزار الشيخ نسيب في بيته للمناقشة في التوحيد وكنت أنا وشيخنا أحمد السالك الشنقيطي في المجلس نفسه ذكر حسن السقاف للشيخ نسيب الرفاعي أنه جمع تناقضات الألباني فقال له الشيخ نسيب : " هذا من مناقب الشيخ ناصر وحسناته وأمانته وديانته فقال السقاف للشيخ نسيب – محرشاً - : الألباني يقول عنك أنك مشرك – وهذا كذب وافتراء على الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله – فقال له الشيخ نسيب على الفور : ومع هذا فأنا معه ضدك فكلما ذكرت ذلك لشيخنا الألباني رحمه الله قال : 
  " هكذا هم أهل السنة " ) 

هذه بعض المقتطفات من صفحات من حياة محمد نسيب الرفاعي " 


وانتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى الشيخ نسيب الرفاعي عن قريب من تسعين عاما " 

( قال ( ص 50-52 ) 
مؤلفاته : 
1-           تيسير العلي القدير لاختصار تفسير ابن كثير هو من أحسن المختصرات حيث نثر فيه شيخنا العقائد السلفية والتعليقات الرضية بين جنابتيه فأجاد وأفاد رحمه الله 
وأما طريقة اختصاره فقد أبان شيخنا نفسه رحمه الله عنها قال : 
" اعتمدت – فيما أرى – طريقة طيبة في الاختصار وهي : أنني لخصت كلام المفسر رحمه الله بشكل أبقيت على روح معانيه بدون أي خلل بأسلوب واضح يفهمه العالم والمتعلم والمبتدئ بطلب العلم وحتى العامة إن قرأوه أو قرئ عليهم ..." 
قلت : 
وأما أحاديث الكتاب فقد حاول شيخنا جهده في انتقاء الأحاديث ما استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلا ومع هذا الحرص فقد وقع شيخنا في أوهام فصحح أحاديث ضعيفة وكان أول من نبه على ذلك فضيلة الشيخ محمد جميل زينو رحمه الله في رسالة أرسلها له وذكر فيها أنه قام وولده بمراجعة لبعض أحاديثه على كتاب ضعيف الجامع الصغير للالباني رحمه الله 
وفعلا قام شيخنا  رحمه الله بمراجعة للاحاديث ووضع ملاحظات على الفهرس في آخر الكتاب ولانشغال الشيخ رحمه الله بالدعوة للتوحيد حال دون إتمام المراجعة فطلب مني رحمه الله ان انهض بذلك فعمدت الى الاحاديث وراجعت كتب شيخنا الالباني ووضغت بجانب كل حديث حكمه وبقيت هناك احاديث لم نجد حكما للشيخ الالباني رحمه الله عليها فطلب من بعض اخواننا طلبة العلم المتقدمين في الحديث أن ينهض بهذا العمل بأجر مدفوع له ولعل ظروف ذلك الأخ لم تسمح له بذلك ! 
ثم يسر الله لي المرور على كل أحدايثه وبيان صحيحها من ضعيقها فالله الحمد والمنة 

وكان هذا قبل نقد شيخنا الاالباني 
وقد رحب شيخنا الرفاعي بنقد شيخنا الالباني لهذه الاحاديث إلا أنه أخذ عليه شدة اللفظ وقساوة الأسلوب 
وقد قال لي شيخنا الرفاعي : لما عملت المختصر طلبت من الشيخ ناصر مراجعة أحاديث الكتاب فاعتذر بأن وقته لا يسمح بذلك لكونه يعمل في المكتب الإسلامي وما فضل من وقت منهمك هو فيه ما بين إتمام مشاريعه ودروسه الدعوية 
ثم قال لي شيخنال الرفاعي : 
أريد أن أكتب للالباني خطابا أشكره فيه على اهتمامه الآن بأحاديث الكتاب وتبيهي على الأخطاء مذكرا إياه بأني لست من المعاندين أو المستكبرين فيكفي الألباني أن يقول لي صحيح أو ضعيف 

ثم قال لي رحمه الله : 
  " أكثر ما أثر في نفسي قوله : " الحلبيان " !! 

قلت : والشيخ رحمه الله كان سلفي المنهج والعقيدة .





rgj

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ المحدث : حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله ] 


في الحديث الذي أخرجه الأجري ( الشريعة ) ( ص 315 ) وابن خزيمة في " التوحيد " ( ص 27 ) والطبراني في " الكبير " ( 3/ 206/ 2 ) 
والألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 316 ) وضعفه .
حديث " لا تقبحوا الوجه فإن ابن آدم خلق على صورة الرحمن عزوجل " 

قال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3 / ص 316 ) 
" وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين ولكن له أربع علل ذكر ابن خزيمة ثلاث علل ..." 

مما يؤكد ذلك أنه رواه مرة عند ابن أبي عاصم رقم ( 518 ) بلفظ : 
" على صورته " لم يذكر " الرحمن " وهذا الصحيح المحفوظ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الطرق الصحيحة عن أبي هريرة والمشار إليها آنفا : 
وكذلك قول الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 5/ 139 ) 
" أخرجه ابن أبي عاصم في " السنة " والطبراني من حديث ابن عمر بإسناد رجاله ثقات " 
قال الألباني ( ص 317 ) : 
" لأن كون رجال الإسناد ثقاتا ليس هو كل ما يجب تحققه في السند حتى يكون صحيحاً بل هو شرط من الشروط الصحيحة الأساسية في ذلك بل إن تتبعي لكلمات الأئمة في الكلام على الأحاديث قد دلني على أن قول أحدهم في حديث ما : " رجال إسناده ثقات " يدل على أن الإسناد غير صحيح بل فيه علة ولذلك لم يصححه وإنما صرح بأن رجاله ثقات فقط فتأمل   " 


وقال الألباني : ( ص 319 ) 
" .....ومعنا تصريح الإمام الإمام ابن خزيمة بتضعيفه وهو علم في الحديث والتمسك بالسنة والتسليم بما ثبت فيها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعناه أيضا ابن قتيبة حيث عقد فصلا خاصا في كتابه " مختلف الحديث " ( ص 275-280 ) حول هذا الحديث  حيث قال : 
" فإن صحت رواية ابن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك فهو كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا تأويل ولا تنازع " 

وقال رحمه الله : 
وخلاصة القول : 
" أن الحديث ضعيف بلفظيه وطريقيه وأنه إلى ذلك مخالف للاحاديث الصحيحة بالفاظ متقاربة منها قوله منها قوله صلى الله عليه : 
" خلق الله آدم على صورته طوله ستون ذراعاً " 

( تنبيه مهم ) : 

" بعد تحرير الكلام على الحديثين بزمن بعيد وقفت على مقال طويل [ لأخينا الفاضل الشيخ حماد الأنصاري نشره في مجلة " الجامعة السلفية " ذهب فيه إلى اتباع – ولا أقول تقليد – من صحح الحديث من علمائنا رحمهم الله تعالى دون أن يقيم الدليل على ذلك بالرجوع إلى القواعد الحديثية وتراجم الرواة  التي لا تخفى على مثله لذلك رأيت أداء للأمانة العلمية أن أبين بعض النقاط التيب تكشف عن خطئه فيما ذهب إليه مع " اعترافي بعلمه وفضله وإفادته لطلبة العلم وبخاصة في الجامعة الإسلامية جزاه الله خيرا ً " 

...
         وفي كتاب ابنه عبد الأول بن حماد الأنصاري ذكر ترجمة لأبيه وصفحات من حياته أسماه " المجموع في ترجمة العلامة المحدث الشيخ حماد الأنصاري " وهو عبارة عن مجلدين " كتاب نافع ماتع ذكر فيه 
      بعض الفوائد العلمية وسيرته وأقواله ورحلاته 

قال ( ص 7-9 ) : 
" .. أن فضيلة الوالد العلامة الشيخ حماد بن محمد الأنصاري الخزرجي السعدي : نسبة إلى سعد بن عبادة الأنصاري الصحابي الجليل – خرج من أفريقيا – وبالأخص دولة ( مالي ) بسبب الأستعمار الفرنسي – عزم الوالد  على الهجرة من إفريقيا إلى الحرمين .....

فلم يبلغ الوالد سن الرشد حتى أصبح يحفظ شيئا كثيرا من المنظومات فقد كان يحفظ " الملحة " للحريري والكافية " لابن مالك " والألفية " له ويحفظ أكثر من منظومة في الصرف 
ويحفظ " الألفية " في أصول الفقه " للسيوطي وكذلك " جمع الجوامع " في " الأصول – المتن – للسبكي – ويحفظ " المعلقات السبع " وقصائد الجاهليين " ومقصورة ابن دريد " ويحفظ منظومة في حروف الجمل ..." 

 وقال ( ص 17 )  : 
وكان يحث طلبة العلم على نشر العقيدة السلفية وتعليمها وتعلمها وكان يوضح لهم العقيدة السلفية أحسن توضيح وما يرد من الإشكالات حولها وكذلك التشكيكات ويذكر شبه المناوئين لها ويرد عليهم 
  .. كل ذلك من أجل نشر عقيدة أهل السنة الذي كان الإمام احمد وأصحابه من دعاتها والذابين عنها فقد قضى الوالد – رحمه الله تعالى – عمره في نشر عقيدة السلف وجمع في مكتبته من كتب السلف في العقيدة والحديث ما لم يجمعه غيره كان يطلبها حيثما تكون في الدنيا سواء منها المطبوع أو المخطوط ..." 


وقال ( ص 475 – 553 ) : 
 " فوائده العلمية " 
1-           سمعته يقول : " صلاة التسابيح باطلة سندا ومتنا وقد تكلف بعض الناس في بيان صحة حديثها فما كان ينبغي له " 
2-           سمعته يقول : " عبد الله و عبد الرحمن خير الأسماء وبعدها ( محمد وأحمد ) 
3-           قال الوالد : الرافضة هم منافقوا هذه الأمة " 
4-           سمعت الوالد يقول : لا يوجد في نص صحيح أن من أسماء الله تعالى ( الصبور ) والترمذي هو فقط الذي روى الزيادة في الحديث المتفق عليه : ( إن لله تسعا وتسعين اسماً ) زاد ...." ثم سردها ثم قال الوالد : " وقد أدمجت في هذه الأسماء أسماء ثبوتها لا يصح والله أعلم " 
5-           سمعت الوالد يقول : مريم أفضل النساء في زمانها خديجة وفاطمة أفضل على الإطلاق " 
6-           النووي رجع عما قاله في شرجه لصحيح مسلم عن أفضلية الروضة على الصف الأول وذلك في المجموع بإجماع الصحابة بعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
7-           سمعت الوالد يقول : ليلة النصف من شعبان لم يات فيها فضل خاص مطلقا وانما تدخل في حديث ايام البيض 
8-           زيادات عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد على ( المسند ) لا تخلو من الضعف غالبا 
9-           تساهل ابن حبان في كتابه ( الثقات ) حذر منه الحفاظ 
10-     المعتزلة والخوارج عقيدتهم واحدة 
11-     العقيدة النسفية ) نسفت العقفيدة السلفية و ( جوهرة التوحيد ) وهي ظلمة التوحيد و( العقيدة السنوسية الكبرى ) وهي تسويس العقيدة السلفية وهذه كتب المعتزلة والأشاعرة الجهمية " 
12-     الأشاعرة مبتدعة وهم أقرب م المعتزلة والجهمية إلى السنة 
13-     كتاب ( الصفات ) للبيهقي رحمه الله لا يقرأه إلا العلماء الكبار لأنه كتاب أدلة 
14-     البيهقي رحمه الله – تلميذ ابن فورك وهو معتزلي فإخذ البيهقي عنه بعض الأمور التي لم ينتبه لها .
15-     الأحناف غضاب على أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه لأن أكثر ما رواه يرد عليهم ولله الحمد 
قلت : يعني أن الأحاديث التي رواها ترد على أكثر آرائهم التي تخالف الأحاديث 
16-     كل سلفي ينسب إلى الحنابلة 
17-     قول علماء الحديث عن الراوي : ( ليس بذاك ) أي : ضعيف .
18-     أجمع أهل الحديث قاطبة على أن الحديث إذا ذكرت إسناده فلا يلزمك بيان حاله " 
19-     جمعت طرق حديث ( أنتم في زمن من عمل معشار ..." فخرجت بأنه إما صحيح أو حسن " 
20-     " حديث ( أسألك بحق السائلين ) من الصعب تصحيحه بل هو ضعيف " 
21-     الأحناف المتأخرون كلهم ماتردية وفي الطريقة النقشبندية 
المالكية أغلبهم أشعرية كلابية والطريقة تيجانية 
والشافعية في اليمن وفي افريقيا الشرقية مثل المالكية وفي الطريقة رفاعية 

22-     جماعة التبليغ فيها خير وشر وهم مبتدعة ماتريدية في العقيدة أحناف متعصبون " 
23-     الحوادث بمعنى المتجددات والحوادث بمعنى المخلوقات لمن سأله : كيف حصلت على هذا العلم .
24-     الشرك الأصغر قل من لا يقع فيه ولهاذ علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاء ندعوو به وهو " ( اللهم أعوذ بك من أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم وأعوذ بك من الشرك الذي لا أعلم ) أو نحوه وهو لا بد من حفظه " 
25-     هؤلاء الأشاعرة يؤمنون بعشرين صفة : الأولى : نفسية وخمسة سلبية وسبعة معاني وسبعة لفظية " 
وأما القول بأن الماتريدية يؤمنون بخمس صفات فليس بصحيح " 

26-     حديث " نضر الله أمراً ... " ضعفه غير واحد وهو لا يحتج به على إثبات الأحكام فسوى الحديث لا تثبت به الأحكام الشرعية " 
27-     تحويل القبلة حجة قوية في قبول خير الواحد " 
28-     أول من سمي بمحمد بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم محمد ابن مسلمة الصحابي " 
29-     إن الحافظ ابا عمر بن عبد البر رحمه الله أكد بعد البحث أن الأكراد من أصل عربي في كتابه " القصد والأمم " 
30-     إن قول الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ( صدوق ) في ( التقريب ) يساوي ( ثقة ) من غيره من المتقدمين وهو اصطلاح يخصه " 
31-     مذهب مالك أن من سب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يستتاب بل يقتل مباشرة " 
32-     كل الدول اليوم أعداء للدعوة السلفية في هذه الدولة السعودية " 
33-     جاءت لفظ ( أمة ) في القرآن لأربعة معاني : 
-      الإمام 
-      والجماعة 
-      والملة 
-      مدة الزمان 
34-     شروح رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني كلها شروح أشعرية " 
35-     الماتريدية تلامذة  الاشاعرة وافقوهم في كل شيْ إلا في ست مسائل " 
36-     صحيح ابن خزيمة أنه لا يوجد منه إلا  المطبوع وأما الباقي فمفقود حتى في عصر الحافظ ابن حجر .
37-     السبب في خطأ شيخ الإسلام في ( المنهاج ) لم يكن عنده مراجع .
38-     مسألة مسح الوجه باليدين بعد الدعاء فيها ثلاثة أحاديث تصل إلى درجة الحسن والله أعلم 
39-     لكثرة استعمال الحسن أفرد عن الصحيح وإلا فهو داخل في الصحيح وفي البخاري ومسلم أحاديث حسان " 
40-     إن جميع الخرافات في الطرق الصوفية 
41-     إن الذهبي والسخاوي ذكرا أن المدينة لم يكتب أحد عن علمائها 
42-     جماعة الدعوة ليست جماعة دعوة وإنما جماعة ادعاء " جماعة التبليغ " 
43-     وصية الإمام البخاري لطالب الحديث كيف يكون محدثا تكلموا عنها أنها لا تصح 
44-     إن جامع الترمذي لم يصل إلى إفريقيا والأندلس إلا متأخرا أدخله الحافظ أبو بكر بن العربي لكن لم يشتهر كذلك ولهذا جهل ابن حزم الإمام الترمذي ولم يعرفه وقا إنه مجهول " 
45-     رواية ( من صبر على بردها وحرها ) ليست في الصحيحين وفيها كلام ولكن تدخل في معنى الحديث الصحيح ( من صبر على لاوائها ) 
46-     العلماء المقادسة كثيرون ألفت فيهم كتب 
47-     الخوارج لا يعرفون الحديث وكتابهم الذي يقدمونه على الصحيحين كتاب الإسناد إليه كلهم مجاهيل " 
48-     حصلت معركة بينن التيجانية والقادرية بسبب أن التيجانية قالوا : إن أحمد التيجاني يقول : رقبة كل ولي تحت قدمي هاتين فقالت القادرية مثل قول إمام التجانية فحصلت المعركة وغلبت التيجانية القادرية " 
49-     إن لفظ ( سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين ) أتت في حديث واحد وهو حديث ابن مسعود وهو حديث ضعيف " 
50-     سمى الأشاعرة أنفسهم أهل السنة بمقابلة المعتزلة " 
51-     إن الأشاعرة يؤمنون ببعض الأسماء والصفات وأما المعتزلة فيؤمنون بصفات وأسماء بلا معاني " 
52-     إن عبارة ( الحشوية ) يطلقها أهل البدعة على أهل السنة " 
53-     أحسن كتب اصول الفقه : 
-      الرسالة للشافعي 
-      الموافقات للشاطبي 
-      الحكام لابن حزم 
-      اللوامع مع شرحه للتبريزي 
-      الكوكب الساطع نظم جمع الجوامع ) للسيوطي 
-      الورقات ) مع نظمها للعمريطي 

54-     إن ابن فرحون كتب فيها مجلدا كبيرا – أي – في مسألة وضع السجادة في موضع من المسجد لحجزه وهو كتاب جيد وابن فرحون في القرن الثامن  الهجري " 
55-     إن طبعة بولاق أحسن الطبعات لشرح ( فتح الباري ) فقال له أحد الحاضرين أحسن من السلفية ؟ قال : نعم " ...
وغير ذلك من الفوائد ... نقلت بعضا منها " 

ونذكر بعض المقتطفات في قوله في الذين عاصرهم : 
( ص 591- 620 ) 

1-           قال الوالد : " أحمد شاكر أعطاني تحقيقه لكتابه " صحيح ابن حبان " فقلت له : متى ينتهي يا شيخ ؟ ثم قلت له : وكيف تنتهي وأنت يا شيخ تعمل في أكثر من كتاب في آن واحد تعمل في " المسند " وابن جرير والترمذي و" صحيح ابن حبان " وغير ذلك ؟ فقال لي : " أنا أعمل في كتاب ثم أدخل في غيره لأني أريد أن استرد النشاط في الدخول في غيره ثم قال هذا الحوار سنة 1376 ه " 
2-           شيخي عبد الرحمن المعلمي رحمه الله كان كثير البحث جدا يبحث في أكثر من كتاب وفي وقت واحد وكنت أجالسه في مكتبة الحرمين وكان يعطيني كتبا فيقول : ابحث عن كذا فما أجده فاعطيه فيقول : لي هذا هو ابن أنت عنه ؟ هذا في سنة 1367 ه 
3-           الشيخ إسماعيل الأنصاري ابن عمي " 
4-           تقي الدين الهلالي أخرجه من المدينة أميرها ابن ابراهيم يعني الشيخ تقي الدين يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر بشدة 
ثم عاش في العراق مدة بعد خروجه من المدينة وتزوج هناك وكان شاعرا يمتاز بميزات نادرة 
قلت له مرة : علمك هذا لا يستفاد منه فالمغاربة يشتكون من شدتك فلو خففت فغضب علي وقال : لم تسر الأمور معي إلا بالشدة 
وخف بصره في آخر عمره حتى أصبح لا يرى " 
وكان يعرف من اللغات اليهودية والألمانية والإنجليزية والأسبانية بجانب العربية بحيث لو أنه كان في زمن الأصمعي لسلم له بأنه إمام في العربية والله تعالى أعلم " 
5-           الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين يعد إمام في أبواب الفقه " 
6-           دخلت مكة فرأيت حلقة حامد الفقي فرأيته قويا في التوحيد السلفي فجلست عنده حتى أذن العشاء ثم انفردت به فقلت يا شيخ كيف تعلمت التوحيد ؟ قال لي سؤالك وجيه ثم قص على القصة المشهورة " 
7-           رأيت أبا رية وهو رجل مصري في الرياض إذا رأيته تحسبه من العجم وحمل عليه الإخوان وعنفوه وتكلموا فيه " 
8-           المعلمي رجل محدث عالم وهو شيخي " 
9-           عبد الرازق حمزة كان إمام الحرم المكي 
10-     وذكر عن أبو رية المصري فقال : هو وأمثاله ممن يشككون العامة وإلا لا يستحقون الرد عليهم وأبو رية لعدم رويته " 
11-     الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود رحمه الله هو فوق الذكاء بل هو عبقري " 
12-     أحمد شاكر خدم ( المسند ) خدمة جيدة والشيخ أحمد جامع بين الفقه والدراية بعلم الحديث وعمله عمل عالم رحمه الله تعالى " 
13-     كل الكتب التي يطبعها القلعجي وهو ( العربجي ) لا تصلح لا بد أن يعاد تحقيقها وتعاد طباعتها " 
14-     ( تفسير الشعراوي ) للقرآن عبارة عن فلسفة ويجتمع عنده عدد كبير من الناس يصفقون له ويهللون ويكبرون " 
15-     الجامعة الاسلامية هي جامعة العباد والزايد والشيخ ابن باز " واخذ يمدح ايامهم 
16-     ان السقاف الحضرمي خرافي كبير لو ان الدولة هنا طلبته فادبته وقتلته فإنه يستحق القتل " 
هو الذي الف كتابا في الرد على الشيخ الالباني وكتابا في انكار اقسام التوحيد وهو موجود في الاردن 
17-     الكوثري خرافي كبير وكتاب ( المقالات ) للكوثري فيه علم في بعض الأماكن ولا ينبغي أن يكون هذا الكتاب عند كل أحد من لا يعرف هذا الرجل عدو للعقيدة السلفة وأهلها وذها الرجل له إطلاع عجيب في زمنه لا يوجد مثله فلهذا سموه شيخ الإسلام " 
18-     درست الشيخ عطية سالم علم الفرائض وكذلك الشيخ محمد أمان الجامي " 
19-     ما رأيت من علماء نجد مثل الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ والسعدي وهما مثل بعض أو السعدي أكثر علماء " 
20-     الألباني كان حنفيا ثم دخل في علم الحديث حتى وصل فيه إلى الغاية وهو ممن يقال في مثله درس بنفسه " 
وفي عام 1400 خاطب مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث الوالد رحمه الله يستشيره من يرشح لجائزة الملك فيصل في علم الحديث فكتب الوالد لهم جوابا يرشح الشيخ العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني ولكن لم يرشح في هذه السنة ثم رشح بعد وفاة الوالد عام 1419 ه 
21-     الشيخ صالح اللحيدان شعلة في العلم والصلة التي كانت بيني وبينه في الرياض قوية " 
22-     سمعته يقول عن احمد ابو الفضل الغماري " خرافي " 
23-     سعود الفنسيان والرومي يسكنون الرياض وهم من الخواص عندي 
24-     في عام 1375 قام الشيخ ابن قاسم بجمع ( الفتاوى ) وكنت مشاركا له في جمعها " 
25-     الكوثري اكبر خرافي في الدنيا واشعري " 
26-     إن الشيخ حامد الفقي وعبد الرزاق حمزة لا يصبغان لحيتهما "
27-     إن أبا الحسن الندوي هو رئيس جماعة التبليغ في الهند وهو نقشبندي حنفي متعصب فصيح اللسان وقد ألتقيت به في رحلتي للهند والسبب في إقبال الناس عليه فصاحته وكتاباته الجيدة وهو سياسي كبير " 
28-     كتاب " السنة " لابن أبي عاصم المخطوط أرسلته للشيخ الألباني فحققه وطبعه ولكن لم يخدمه خدمة جيدة " 
29-     الشيخ عطية سالم عالم في الفرائض " 
30-     درست الشيخ عطية سالم ( الرحبية ) في الفرائض وأظهرت له مشكلاتها وأمليتها عليه " 
31-     ابو غدة والطحان مثل بعض ان لم يتب الطحان " 
كليهما على عقيدة الاشاعرة والطحان اسمه عبد الرحيم الطحان وابو غدة اسمه : عبد الفتاح " 
32-     الشيخ عبدالله –آد – الشنقيطي رجل متمسك بعقيدة السلف الصالح " 
33-     والكتاني صاحب ( فهرس الفهارس ) أروى عنه بواسطة وقد أدركته ولكن لم ألتق به لأنه كان في أوروبا هاربا من الحسن الثاني " 
34-     حدثني فضيلة الشيخ ربيع بن هادي – حفظه الله – قال إن والدك الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله ناولني مخطوط " المدخل إلى الصحيح " للحافظ أبي عبد الله الحاكم رحمه الله وقال لي : حقق هذا الكتاب " 
35-     سمعته يقول : " زرت المودودي أنا وبعض الأخوة أثناء وجوده في الرياض في فندق البطحاء عصرا دخلنا عليه وهو يصلي العصر فأخذت الأحظ صلاته فقلت له بعد فراغه من الصلاة : صلاتك هذه تحتاج إلى مدراسة فإنك لا ترفع يديك ولا تطمئن وغير ذلك ؟ فقال : أنا حنفي المذهب فقلت : هذه أطم من الأولى ..." 
36-     في الحقيقة لم ألتق مع رجل يحوي علما جما في فنون عديدة مثل الدكتور الهلالي وقد مضت علي الآن خمس وأربعون سنة لم أر مثله " 
37-     إن الشيخ ابن جبرين تتلمذ علي وأعرفه جيدا والأمر الذي حصل اليوم له غرر به فيه 
قلت – الأبن - : قضية ( لجنة رفع الظلم عن المظلومين ) التي أنشأها المسعري وقد بين مساوئ هذه اللجنة الشيخ العالم محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين رحمه الله وذلك في شريط مشهور ويا ليت هذا الشريط يفرغ ويصدر على هيئة كتاب " 
38-     إن الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي ضيعه تلامذته 
يعني لم ينشروا علمه ولم يترجموا له " 
39-     أن عبد الله بن سعدي الغامدي العبدلي كان من أصحابي بمكة والطائف وكان لا تأخذه في الحق لومة لائم وحصلت له قصص معي ومع غيري 
40-     إن مقبل الوادعي تلميذي وانا الذي أخترت له الموضوع ( الماجستير ) كان يقرأ علي في البيت أيام الحرة الشرقية وكنت أناصحه وأقول له يا مقبل أنت قدمت من بلادك لطلب العلم فلا تخالط ( هؤلاء الناس ) دع عنك مخالطتهم أقبل إلى ما رحلت من أجله ولكنه ابتلي وأمتحن فوقع فيما حذرته منه وكنت أقول له أرجو أن تكوون في اليمن في هذا الزمان كالشوكاني في زمانه " 
وقد كان مقبل تلميذا ما رأيت مثله في النشاط وطلب العلم 

41-     كان الشيخ حافظ الحكمي رحمه الله تعالى كان يضرب بذكائه المثل كان يعرف الكتب المطبوع والمخطوط منها معرفة قوية 
42-     كان الشيخ ابن قاسم سألني عن كتب شيخ الإسلام فجمعت له شيئا منها من بعض البلاد 
43-     إن الرجل الذي ظهر في الأردن واسمه السقاف هذا رجل خسّاف – ألف كتابا سماه " التنديد بمن عدد التوحيد " وهو كتاب كل ما فيه باطل باطل وأنا أرى أنه كتاب إجرام يدل على أن مؤلفه قد تمكن من الحلول والإجرام إلى حد لا مثيل له " 
44-     إن الشيخ محمد أمان رحمه الله أرسله الشيخ عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ إلى صامطة ليدرس الناس وقد تلقى العلم من الشيخ القرعاوي وقد كان نشيطا في طلب العلم متفوقا فيه " 
45-     إن صاحب مكتبة الإيمان بالمدينة يتتبع بعض كتب البدع ويطبعها وقد نصحته ولكن لم يسمع " 
46-     [ إن العلماء الذين هم أهل التحقيق في العلم ماتوا كلهم لم يبق منهم إلا الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ] 
47-     إن البوطي أكبر عدو للسلف وقد اجتمعت به بدمشق وقلت له أنت إلى الان ما تبت ؟ قال من أي شيء ؟ قلت 
أنسيت ما كتبته في ذم السلف فقال : هؤلاء ليسوا سلفاً إنما هم خلف " 

48-     إن الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد ينبغي أن يكتب عنه التاريخ كان يعمل أعمالا في الجامعة تمنيت لو أني كتبتها أو سجلتها وقكان يدوام على فترتين .. والشيخ عبد المحسن العباد في الجد في العمل حدث ولا حرج " 
49-     إن صبحي السامرائي العراقي محقق بعض كتب التراث كان يزروني فلما وقعت حادثة الخليج انقطع 
50-     إن الشيخ حامد فقي فتح مدرسة التوحيد بالطائف ونشر كتب السلف بمصر وإن مكتبة الشيخ حامد من أحسن ما يكون فيها العلوم بأنواعه وقد استفدت منها " 
51-     سفر الحوالي أعرفه جيدا وعندما كان بالجامعة الإسلامية كان منكبا على العلم 
52-     مقبل الوادعي كان زيدياً ثم ترك الزيدية وأعلن تركه لها 
53-     تراث السلف الذي صور للجامعة الإسلامية أغلبه في عهد الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد عندما كان رئيسا للجامعة الإسلامية " 
54-     إن الشيخ إسماعيل الأنصاري قل علم إلا وله منه نصيب وهو رجل مطلع 
55-     الشيخ عبد الله زايد وصالح الفوزان واللحيدان وعبد المحسن العباد كانوا يدرسون بكلية الشريعة في الرياض وكنت أدرسهم فيها وكانت الرياض في ذلك الوقت قد أطلق عليها " رياض العلم " وكانت المساجد معمورة بالعلماء والعلماء كلمتهم مسموعة .." 
56-     الشيخ حمد الجاسر مؤرخ كبير " 
57-     راشد الغنوشي أرعفه التقيت به في تونس وكان من أكبر الاخوان المسلمين 
58-     رأيت في المنام الشيخ ابا بكر الجزائري يمشي وهو لابس لباسا لم أر أحداً في الدنيا لابسا مثله ومعه شخص آخر لابس لباسا أقل منه فأولته بلباس التقوى " 
59-     شيخ الأزهر عبد الحليم محمود الذي كان مفتي مصر أكبر صوفي في الدنيا " 
60-     محمد المسعري رجل خطير وفيلسوف 
61-     محمد قطب شقيق سيد قطب أشعري خطير وقد ألف لوزراة المعارف السعودية كتابا ف التوحيد وهذا الكتاب كله علم كلام وفلسفة " 
62-     إن الشيخ الألباني قد سهل لنا المسند تسهيلا جيدا جدا حيث  عمل فهرسا للصحابة المذكورين فيه وكنا قبل ذلك نتعب تعبا كبيرا في الحصول على الحديث ..."

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك ، جهد طيب ، ونقل نافع ماتع .

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن مهدي

للفائدة الشيخ مقبل رحمة الله تعالى منارة علم وعمل نحسبه كذالك وقد سمعته يقول انه تبراء من جهيمان قبل حصول حادثة الحرم بل حذر منه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ تابع : فوائد  الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري ] 


1-            إن الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي المغربي كان في اللغة العربية إماما وكان على مذهب الظاهرية وهو شيخي استفدت منه كثيرا وكان التوحيد الذي في القرآن مثله وقد الف رسالة اسمها الصبح السافر فيما ورد في صلاة المسافر .  قلت له لما ألفها قولك في هذه الرسالة شاذ وكان رحمه الله تعالى كلما أشكل عليه حديث يأتيني ويسألني وقلت له مرة لولا شدتك لتعلم أهل المغرب عقيدة السلف منك فقال لي أما تدري أن بشدتي انتشرت دعوتي .
2-           إن الحافظ السيوطي يعتبر مسوعة علمية كبيرة ويندر علم علم إلا وقد ألف فيه كتابا ما عدا علم الحساب وقد استفيد منه أكث مما استفيد من غيره وبعض أهل العلم يطلق عليه ( الخيوطي ) بدلا من السيوطي ويقصدون بقولهم الخيوطي : لتمسكه بالخيوط أي أنه ضعيف وهو ليس كما زعموا " 
3-           في سنة 1367 ه أرسل إلي الشيخ راغب الطباخ المحدث إجازته لي بمروياته " 
4-           وسألت عن القلعجي الذي يحقق كتب العلم لما كنت بمصر رجلا ثقة فقال لي هذا رجل بيطري ترك البيطرة واشتغل بتحقيق كتب العلم ونشرها للتجارة وجمع المال ويجمع الشباب والشابات المتبنطلات لهذا الغرض " 
5-           إن صاحب كتاب " بستان الأزهار اختصار نيل الأوطار " من مشايخي استفدت منه كثيرا وقد أهدى لي كتابه هذا وهو يسكن بحائل أو الجوف "  والمؤلف لهذا الكتاب هو الشيخ آل مبارك " 
6-           إن الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد ما رأت عيني مثله في الورع " 
7-           كان الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد أثناء رئاسته للجامعة الإسلامية يأتي بالمدرسي من الخارج إن كان بعضهم صاحب بدعة ولكن بشرط ألا يكون داعية " 
8-           الشيخ بن قعود درسته والغديان كذلك والغديان كان يحظر عندي في البيت للدراسة " 
9-           الشيخ بن قاسم جامع الفتاوى كنت ملازما له ملازمة واسعة وأنا الذي رتبت له مكتبته الخاصة في سبع سنين وخدمته في جمعه للفتاوى وكنت أخرج معه إلى البر نتدراس العلم " 
10-     إن ملا علي خاطر كنت أظن أنه له اشتغال بعلم الحديث فلما نظرت في كتابه فضائل المدينة أدركت أنه لا يعرف اصطلاح اهل الحديث " 
11-     إن الحضرمي الاردني الذي ظهر هذه الأيام بكتاباته خرافي خطير مبتدع ضال لا يعرف كتب السلف 
والحضرمي : السقاف الذي ألف كتابا في الرد على الشيخ الألباني  " 
12-     إن الشيخ الألباني درس العلم دراسة وافية واتخذ إصلاح الساعات معيشة له كما كان يفعل الأئمة الأوائل فإن كل واحد منهم له له صنعة لمعيشته فمثلا أبي حنيفة كان قماشاً 
13-     أول مرة رأيت الألباني فيها سنة 1374 ه عند الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز في الرياض وكان عندما رأيته يحمل معه تخريج سنن أبي داود وهو يقرأ منه على الشيخ فقال له الشيخ عبد العزيز هذا الكتاب ينبغي أن يقرأ كله ثم يطبع .." 
14-     إن صاحب كتاب " تنبيه المسلم " على تعدي الألباني على صحيح مسلم ليس له ذوق ولا علم " 
15-     قال للشيخ بكر أبو زيد وهو يخاطبه في  الهاتف أنت الأستاذ الكبير " 
16-     إن الشيخ حمود التويجري رحمه الهل تعالى أجازني برموياته وذلك أثناء زيارته لنا في مجلس الإشراف وأملى علي الإجازة 
17-     لما كنت بالشام كنت أزور الألباني في بيته في سفح جبل قاسيون أسهر عنده بعد العشاء حتى يذهب الليل وّلك لانظر في كتبه ومكتبته لا بأس بها وإن الشام حرمت من الشيخ ناصر الألباني فهو لا يوجد مثله 
18-     إن الشيخ شعيب الأرنوؤط فني لا علمي 
قلت : يعني تحقيقاته للكتب عمله فيها فني لا علمي 

19-     إن بشار عواد معروف مؤرخ سمعته يقولها أكثر من مرة 
20-     البوطي أعرفه التقيت به بدمشق وهو أكبر خرافي " 
21-     التقيت بالترابي في المدينة النبوية وعرفت اتجاهه  وكان الوالد يذمه ولا يمدحه 
22-     عبد الله الغماري كانت له مكتبة فيها مراجع قل أن توجد عند غيره ومرة رأيت له نقلا من كتاب لابن دقيق العبد عنوانه " ما خالف فيه الأئمة النصوص " 
23-     أحمد الغماري عالم كبير لم أر مثل كتابه " الإقليد في ذم التقليد " يعني في بابه وهو في توحيد العبادة خرافي وفي توحيد الأسماء والصفات فقد ألف كتابا في جواز البناء على القبور وكتابه " الإقليد في الأسماء والصفات " 
24-     إن أحمد شاكر عمله في المسند يضاهي عمل المتقدمين وقد أحسن في عمله هذا 
وكان الوالد يثني كثيرا على الشيخ أحمد اكر رحمه الله " 

25-     إن العلامة الطباخ الحلبي محدث جيد 
26-     إن الشيخ بكر أبو زيد تعلم على يدي وقد تولى القضاء في المدينة النبوية وكان إماما للحرم النبوي كان يكثر الإطلاع في مكتبتي وقلمه سيال وقد أنتج في الموضوعات كتبا ولم ينتج في تحقيق الكتب 
27-     إن احمد بن حجر آل طامي كان أشعريا ما قدم علينا في الرياض فتناوشته العقيدة السلفية من كل مكان فأصبح سلفيا حتى كأنه نشأ عليها ولما كنت في مكة كان يزورني في البيت نتدراس العلم 
28-     كتاب " سبيل الرشاد " للشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي أهداه لي لما التقيت به في دولة المغرب ثم أرسل إلي نسخة أخرى وأنا بالمدينة النبوية وهذه النسخة أهديتها للشيخ بكر أبو زيد " 
29-     إن الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله أمرني أن أدرس في مسجده العقيدة وكان هذا الدرس عاما يحضره الأمراء والمشايخ والعوام " 
30-     إن سيد ق\طب في توحيد الأسماء والصفات أشعري وسبب قتله أنه أدعى إلى تحكيم شرع الله تعالى " 
31-     أعرف الشيخ أحمد شاكر ومحمود شاكر قديما منذ سنة 1374 ه ومحمود شاكر اجتمعت به بمصر مرتين في بيته وهو أديب ولغوي كبير وأما أحمد شاكر فهو محدث كبير ما جاء بعده في مصر من اشتغل بعلم الحديث مثله " 
32-     إن الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ عالم بالفرائض 
33-     إن سيد قطب له حزبية كبيرة وزبائن كثر 

          وذكر ابنه في كتابه " المجموع " بعضا من فوائد ومقالات والده العلمية نذكر بعضا منها : ( ص 683- 705 ) : 
1-           لو ترك المستعمر التراث الذي في مصر لاستغنى طلبة العلم عن كل تراث في الدنيا " 
2-           المكتبة السليمانية في تركيا أكبر مكتبة في الدنيا تحتوي على التراث الإسلامي " 
3-           إن الحكام اليوم في إيران من البهائية والخميني من الصفوية " 
4-           المملكة العربية السعودية هي التي بقيت لخدم الإسلام والدعوة السلفية " 
5-           العمامة التي يلبسها الهنود والإيرانيون عمامة العجم " 
6-           تركيا هي الأم في المخطوطات والتراث الإسلامي ثم مصر ثم حيدر أباد الدكن " 
7-           " ضل بن ضل " " امرؤ القيس .
8-           لغة البربر لغة قديمة يقال إنهم من ذرية بر بن قيس وهو رجل خرج من اليمن بعد انهدام سد مأرب "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / فوائد ودرر الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله 
قلت : بالرغم من الخلاف بينه وبين الشيخ الألباني لكن يثني عليه خيرا وما ذكره إلا بخير وسعة إطلاع وعلم جم 


          وذكر ابنه في كتابه " المجموع " بعضا من فوائد ومقالات والده العلمية نذكر بعضا منها : ( ص 683- 705 ) : 
1-           لو ترك المستعمر التراث الذي في مصر لاستغنى طلبة العلم عن كل تراث في الدنيا " 
2-           المكتبة السليمانية في تركيا أكبر مكتبة في الدنيا تحتوي على التراث الإسلامي " 
3-           إن الحكام اليوم في إيران من البهائية والخميني من الصفوية " 
4-           المملكة العربية السعودية هي التي بقيت لخدم الإسلام والدعوة السلفية " 
5-           العمامة التي يلبسها الهنود والإيرانيون عمامة العجم " 
6-           تركيا هي الأم في المخطوطات والتراث الإسلامي ثم مصر ثم حيدر أباد الدكن " 
7-           " ضل بن ضل " " امرؤ القيس .
8-           لغة البربر لغة قديمة يقال إنهم من ذرية بر بن قيس وهو رجل خرج من اليمن بعد انهدام سد مأرب " 
9-           يقول الشيخ حماد الأنصاري : 
" ما رأيت أحداً متمسكا بنسبه مثل أهل عُمان " 
10-     دار الكتب المصرية أو المحمودية كانت حاوية على جميع التراث الإسلامي ولكن سطا عليها نابليون ففرقها " 1ض
11-     إن الزيدية كان لهم نشاط كبير في نشر علم الحديث في اليمن كالشوكاني وغيره " 
12-     بخش " كلمة هندية معناها عبد .
13-     رأيت السالمي العماني الأباضي في الحج واجتمعت به وبمن معه ولم أر أناسا أشبه بالعرب من الخوارج في زيهم وأخلاقهم العربية في هذا الزمان وقد رأيت أمما من الناس 
14-     ما من دولة بعد الدولة الأموية والعباسية مثل دولة يوسف بن تاشفين ( المرابطين ) في نشر العلم والعقيدة السلفية وإذا قرأت عنها تتعجب مما كانت عليه من نشر العلم ومن بعد زوالها ضاعت المغرب " 
15-     الموقع المسمى ( بابُ لُد  ) الذي يقتل فيه عيسى عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام الدجال اتخذه اليهود اليوم مطاراً 
16-     [ إن الإخوان المسلمين من أنصار الخميني والروافض ] .
17-     إن جريدة المسلمين تأتي أحيانا " بخزعبلات " وهذه الجريدة كنت اقنتيتها لأن فيها فتاوى بعض طلبة العلم 
18-     إن بدعة الإرجاء نشرتها الحكومة العثمانية أثناء حكمها للدنيا 
19-     أشراف مكة حسنيون والتشيع فيهم قليل وأشراف المدينة حسينيون والتشيع فيهم كثير " 
20-     في زمن الشاة في " إيران " لم يكن للروافض لهم قوة وسلطة فكان أهل السنة من أهل إيران في سعة وراحة " 
21-     إن أوروبا كلما تغلبت على بلد من بلاد المسلمين سرقت تراثه من المخطوطات وغيرها وهم يعرفون أهمية هذا التراث " 
22-     علم الحديث من القرن الثاني الهجري إلى الخامس الهجري أكثر من خدمه إلا العجم من علماء المسلمين وهذه الظاهرة قد تكلم عليها الحافظ بن حجر في أحد كتبه " 
23-     أغلب تلاميذ الإمام مالك من المصريين " 
24-     إن مكتبة " بولاق " أحسن مكتبة في العالم " 
25-     إن العلم كاد ان يموت وذلك في القرن الثاني عشر إلى القرن الرابع عشر ولذلك سببان : 
-      الاستعمار 
-      والتعصب المذهبي للبحث 


وقال عبد الأول في كتابه " المجموع في ترجمة المحدث حماد الأنصاري ..... " ( ص 709- 727 ) بعض أقواله عن مؤلفات أهل العلم : 

1-           سمعته يقول : " كشف النقاب " لابن الجوزي يعد أوسع كتاب في الألقاب والله أعلم " 
2-           كتاب ( الإشراف ) و كتاب ( الاختلاف ) لابن المنذر و ( سنن بن منصور ) و ( المحلى ) لابن حزم و ( المصنف ) لابن أبي شيبة و ( المصنف ) لعبد الرزاق هذه الكتب هي التي تذكر 
3-           " تاريخ السراج " مفقود 
4-           فنون العجائب " للنقاش من أعجب الكتب " 
5-           للحربي تلميذ الإمام أحمد  كتب أغلبها مفقود " 
6-           أكبر كتاب للدراقطني بعد " الأفراد والغرائب " : العلل له " 
7-           السخاوي جمع ما لم يجمع غيره في كتاب " فتح المغيث " 
8-           إن نصيحة الحافظ الذهبي لابن رافع تستحق أن تكتب بماء الذهب فهي نصيحة جيدة والله تعالى أعلم " 
وهذه النصيحة مخطوطة وقد حققها الأخ جمال عزون الجزائري بطلب من الوالد وهذه المخطوطة ضمن مكتبة الوالد " 
9-           كتب ابن أبي داود كلها مفقودة إلا كتابين فقط والله تعالى أعلم 
10-     أكبر كتاب في الزوائد كتاب البوصيري وهو بالأسانيد " 
" يعني : " إتحاف الخيرة المهرة " وهو مطبوع 
11-     الطبراني الكبير " ناقص منه أربع مجلدات مخطوطة منها مسند علي رضي الله عنه و ابو هريرة رضي الله عنه 
12-     إن كتاب شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في التوحيد لم يؤلف مثله من قبل وأهل العلم الاوائل يستطيعون الكتابة مثله وأحسن " 
13-     الموضوعات " لابن الجوزي اختصره السيوطي وزاد عليه 
14-     ابن المنذر له تفسير قل من كتب مثله " 
15-     " المعجم المفهرس " للحافظ ابن حجر يدل على سعة اطلاعه على كتب الحديث " 
16-     كتاب " بدائع الفوائد " للإمام ابن القيم هو تذكرة له وفيه فوائد في الحديث وغيره وفيه فوائد نادرة " 
17-     قل أن يوجد ك ( المجموع ) للنووي في الفقه " 
18-     ابن يونس يترجم للمصريين حتى الغرباء منهم " في تاريخه 
19-     كتاب " الواسطية " وفق شيخ الإسلام فيه فقد جمع فيه التوحيد كله واختصرتها في خمس نقاط كل نقطة تأخذ محاضرة قدرها ساعتان " 
20-     ( المغني ) الف هذا الكتاب في عشرين مجلدا وهذا الكتاب ما ترك شيئا من الفساد إلا ذكره " 
قلت : وكتاب " المغني " هذا لعبد الجبار المعتزلي المشهور " وهو أحد كبار المعتزلة في القرن الخامس وكله من أوله إلى آخره في عقيدة الاعتزال " 
21-     ( العقيدة الواسطية ) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كبيرة المعنى تستطيع أن تضع في شرحها مجلدات " 
22-     لو فهرست أحاديث ( تاريخ دمشق ) لكانت موسوعة نستطيع أن نضع في شرحها مجلدات " 
23-     " عن عقيدة الطحاوي مشوبة بأشياء خطيرة ولكنها قليلة جدا من اعتقاد الماتريدية " 
24-     ( تاريخ ابن أبي خيثمة ) من أكبر التواريخ وقد تعبنا في البحث عنه ولم نجد منه إلا قطعتين صغيرتين " 
25-     كتاب " تاج العروس " أحسن من ( لسان العرب ) 
26-     كتاب ( فتح المغيث ) أوسع وأكثر تقييدا لعلم مصطلح الحديث 
27-     كتاب ( الفوائد ) للخطيب يوجد المجلد الثاني وأما المجلد الول فلا يوجد 
28-     أوسع كتب " المبهمات " أوسعها كتاب ( المبهمات ) لابن بشكوال " 
29-     إن القسطلاني أخذ شرحه من شرح الحافظ والله أعلم " 
30-     أول كتاب انتقد ( صحيح مسلم ) كتاب ( العلل ) لابن الشهيد 
31-     كتاب ( الأحاديث المعلولة في صحيح مسلم ) درس صحيح مسلم دراسة عندي هي أحسن من دراسة الدراقطني وهو كتاب مع صغره فيه فوائد " 
32-     كتاب ابن عبد البر اسمه ( الاستيعاب من الأصحاب ) 
33-     ( تقييد العلم ) للخطيب صور كيف الإنسان يكتب ومتى ينشر " 
34-     كتاب ( الأحكام ) لعبد الحق ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام 
-      الكبرى : وهو بالأسانيد ولا يتكلم على الأحاديث لأنه اسندها وهو في ثمان مجلدات 
-      الوسطى : وهي اختصار الكبرى وحذف الاسانيد منها وتكلم على الأحاديث 
-      الصغرى : وهي اختصار الكبرى وحذف الاسانيد منها وتكلم على الأحاديث 

35-     إنه قرأ كتاب ( ابن تيمية ) ( نقض التأسيس ) فوجد أن هذا الكتاب لا يقدر عليه من ناحية الفهم إلا من له لسان الفلسفة فإن الشخص يقرأ فه أكثر من صفحة فينتهي من قراءته لم يفهم شيئاً بسب كثرة الفلسفة في الكتاب " 
36-     كتبت على نسخة ( الكشّاف ) للزمخشري الحكمة المشهورة " ( رب أم لولا ابنها طُلقت ) وذلك أن هذه النسخة طبعت قديما وفي حاشيتها كتاب نفيس للحافظ ابن حجر وهو ( تخريج أحاديث الكشّاف ) فلهذا اقتنيت كتاب ( الكشاف ) وإلا فهو كتاب صاحبه معتزلي " يدس السم في الدسم " 
37-     لم نعثر على كتاب ( ابن منده ) كاملا ً " 
38-     لم نجد كتابا مستقلا يحمل اسم ( كتاب الإيمان ) للإمام أحمد وإنما الموجود ضمن ( جامع الخلال ) " 
39-     مسائل الإمام أحمد أغلبها فيها أسئلة عن العقيدة ما عدا المسائل لابنه عبد الله فأغلبها في الفقه " 
40-     أجمعوا على أن أكبر المسائل عن الإمام أحمد : مسائل الكوسج وهو مطبوع في رسائل جامعية وفيه أنواع الفنون "
41-     قرأت ( الإصابة ) في الصحابة أكثر من مائة مرة لأنه أفضل كتاب في هذا الباب وأغلب الكتب في تراجم الرجال مرتبة على الحروف الهجائية " 
42-     كتاب " الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية " ثبت عندي أنه للإمام أحمد والبعض لا يثبته " 
43-     أوسع من كتب عن الإمام أحمد هو الحافظ ابن الجوزي " 
44-     الكتب التي تنسب للإمام أحمد أكثرها إملاءات من الإمام نفسه ثم قال الوالد : ( المسند ) هو الذي كتبه بنفسه و ( السنة ) هو الذي كتبها و ( السنة ) كبير و صغير " 
45-     كتاب ( الصلاة ) الصحيح أنه للإمام أحمد وأنا عندي نسخة مخطوطة له " 
46-     إن ابن رجب ألف كتابه ( شرح البخاري ) ووصل فيه إلى الجنائز ثم ذهب هو إلى الجنازة " 
47-     أخرج الوالد يرحمه الله تعالى ذات يم رسالة مكتوبة بالآلة الكاتبة فقال : هذه رسالة للشكاني اسمها : ( إبطال دعوى الإجماع على تحريم مطلق السماع ) ثم قال : وهذه الرسالة اعتقد ان كثيرا من الناس لم يرها وهذا المؤلف الشوكاني وضع نفسه حكما بين " ابن حزم " والجمهور " 
48-     ( الإبانة ) للحافزظ السزجي الكبيرة : لم نرها والصغرى : مووجودة 
49-     ( الإبانة ) لابن بطة الكبرى والصغرى 
الكبرى : حقق نصفها وطبع والنصف الثاني حقق ولم يطبع 
الصغرى : حققت كلها .
50-     ( الإبانة ) لأبي الحسن الأشعري 
51-     ( الإبانة ) للحافظ الصابوني .
52-     " إسحاق بن غانم له رسالة في الرد على ابن الجوزي ردا قويا 
" ولابن الجوزي رسالة في الرد على الحنابلة وعقيدة السلف " 
" وكلا الرسالتين موجودتان عندي " 
53-     " كتاب ( الكشاف " للزمخشري هو كشاف عن فضائحه يقال : إذا قيل له من أنت ؟ يقول : أنا رئيس المعتزلة " 
54-     كتاب ( الكشف عن مجاوزة الأمة الألف ) ملخصه أن السيوطي يهدف إلى استخراج مسألة من هذه الروايات الضعيفة تدل على أن قيام الساعة في القرن الخامس عشر " 
55-     " صحيح مسلم " لم يشرحه النووي شرحا وافيا بل شرحه شرحا مختصرا " 
56-     إن السواك ألف فيه مؤلفات عديدة أحسنها كتاب أبي بكر الشافعي وعنوانه : ( السواك وما أشبه ذاك ) مووجود وهو " مخطوط " 
57-     أحسن كتاب السيرة النبوية : كتاب الحافظ ابن كثير وهذا الكتاب أقرب كتب السيرة إلى الصحة ومن الصعب ان يكتب أحد سيرة صحيحة 
58-     إن كتاب الشيخ الأمين الشنقيطي لو أطلق عليه " أضوواء البيان في بيان آيات الأحكام " أولى من قوله : " أضواء البيان في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن " 
59-     كتاب التوحيد وشرحه فتح المجيد لا مثيل لهما ولم يؤلف من قبل ولا من بعد مثلهما في توحيد الألوهية " 
60-     إن كتاب فضائل المدينة لملا خاطر جمع فيه أشياء لا أصل لها وهو كتاب غريب " 
61-     إن كتاب ( الاعتقاد ) لابن الجوزي كتاب ضلال ولا يصلح 
62-     كتاب الشيه تقي الدين الهلالي ( سبيل الرشاد ) ما ألف في عصرنا مثله في التوحيد 
63-     كتاب أجوبة ابن سيد الناس أحسن من كتاب أجوبة السخاوي رحمهما الله 
64-     كتاب الأذكار للنووي كتاب جيد
65-      إن كتاب المستصفى للغزالي فيه علم كثير 
66-     إن كتاب النابلسي في النسيان – مخطوط – قرأته فرأيت أنه لا يستفاد منه وهو كتاب مليء بالخرافات 
67-     إن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية له كتابان في الإيمان وهما : 
-      كتاب كبير 
-      وكتاب صغير 
68 -  أحسن نسخ الترمذي – النسخة التي اعتمدها الحافظ ابن سيد الناس في شرحه لسنن الترمذي 
68-     تهذيب الكمال يعدا بحرا خضما من يسبح فيه يغرق 
69-     إن كتاب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الرد على البكري والأخنائي فيهما من علم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ما لايوجد في أكثر كتبه 
70-     إن كتاب الحافظ الذهبي ( من يعتمد قوله في الجرح التعديل ) كتاب مفيد جدا في  مسائل الخلاف الواقعة في الجرح والتعديل
71-      إن البيضاوي وأبا السعود وأملهما أرادوا بتصنيفهم تفسير كتاب الله عز وجل أن يروجوا تصوفهما والتصوف على الناس 
72-     إن أحسن ما ألف في الفتن وأشراط الساعة كتاب الفتن لابن كثير ( الحافظ ) وذلك أنه يبين الضعيف والصحيح وغيره من الكتب فيه كل ما هب ودب 
73-     إن النووي في كتابه المجموع يدرس الأحاديث ليس  كالمغني لابن قدامة فإن المغني يوردهما في الغالب فقط 
74-     إن كتب زين دحلان الخرافي كانت توزع في بلاد مالي بأفريقيا 
75-     إن كتاب " التحف للشوكاني " هو كتاب في العقيدة جيد وقد اشتغلت به قديما ولكن فيه مسألتان وقع الشوكاني في الخطأ فيهما ثم قال لنا : سأطلعكم على هاتين المسألتين 
76-     الرسالة للشافعي أول ما ألف في الأصول الشرعية وليس في الرسالة ششائبة ثم قال كذلك الموافقات للشاطبي ليس فيه شائبة إنما فيه أمور تحتاج إلى تعديل وأما الأحكام لابن حزم ففيه شواذ فمن لم يقرأه على من يعرفها وقع فيها وما عدا ذلك من كتب أصول الفقه فهو ما بين أشعري وماتوريدي وهي كثيرة 
77-     إن كتاب ( كتب حذر منها العلماء *) لمشهور حسن الأردني كتاب خطير وهو يعد فهرسا لكتب المبتدعة وفتح طريق للغافلين المقلدين للمبتدعة في أن يعرفووا الكتب التي ترد على أهل السنة وأين توجد " 
فلو أن هذا المؤلف سلك في كتابه هذا ذكر كل كتاب ونموذجا مما فيه حتى يكون سببا لكراهية هذا الكتاب وتركه وأغلب الناس اليوم لا يعرفون المراجع التي يرجعون إليها في بدعهم وخرافاتهم والآن بهذا الكتاب سيعرفون المراجع التي تدلهم وهذا أمر خطير جدا "

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> 41-     قرأت ( الإصابة ) في الصحابة أكثر من مائة مرة لأنه أفضل كتاب في هذا الباب وأغلب الكتب في تراجم الرجال مرتبة على الحروف الهجائية " 
> 
> 47-     أخرج الوالد يرحمه الله تعالى ذات يوم رسالة مكتوبة بالآلة الكاتبة فقال : هذه رسالة للشكاني اسمها : ( إبطال دعوى الإجماع على تحريم مطلق السماع ) ثم قال : وهذه الرسالة اعتقد ان كثيرا من الناس لم يرها وهذا المؤلف الشوكاني وضع نفسه حكما بين " ابن حزم " والجمهور " 
> 
> 
> 77-     إن كتاب ( كتب حذر منها العلماء *) لمشهور حسن الأردني كتاب خطير وهو يعد فهرسا لكتب المبتدعة وفتح طريق للغافلين المقلدين للمبتدعة في أن يعرفووا الكتب التي ترد على أهل السنة وأين توجد " 
> فلو أن هذا المؤلف سلك في كتابه هذا ذكر كل كتاب ونموذجا مما فيه حتى يكون سببا لكراهية هذا الكتاب وتركه وأغلب الناس اليوم لا يعرفون المراجع التي يرجعون إليها في بدعهم وخرافاتهم والآن بهذا الكتاب سيعرفون المراجع التي تدلهم وهذا أمر خطير جدا "


نفع الله بجهودكم .

رحم الله العلامة الأنصاري .
قرأ الإصابة أكثر من مائة مرة ! 
الله أكبر .

والشوكاني رجع عن حل السماع في رسالة أخرى وقال بالتحريم ، كما بينا في غير هذا الموضع .

وكلام الشيخ رحمه الله عن كتاب الشيخ مشهور، وجيه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله  فيكم  ونفع بعلمكم وتوجيهاتكم شيخنا 


الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري ذو علم غزير في المصادر والمراجع والمخطوطات وسعة اطلاع رحمه الله 


لذا انتقد على االشيخ مشهور التوسع في ذكر مراجع لأهل البدع ومما استغربه وكنت قد استغربته من الشيخ في ثنايا نقلي من بحثه  كتب حذر منها العلماء وكان في النفس من ذكره المراجع لأهل البدع بتوسع إلا أن رأيت الشيخ رحمه الله انتقده فحمدت الله على ذلك . والمعصوم من عصمه الله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

كما  ذكرت حفظكم الله تراجع الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله عن قوله ...ولعل الشيخ لم يستحضر ذلك رحمه الله .....


بارك الله فيكم .....

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جهود مباركة نافعة ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 3 ) : / تابع فوائد الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله كما في " المجموع لفوائد الشيخ حماد الأنصاري " ( ص 721-727 ) : 


( 1 ) -  أول ما كانت تنشر السلسلة الصحيحة للألباني في مجلة وكنت أشتريها أولا بأول كلما تصدر 
1-           من فوائد كتاب الأعلام للزركلي فائدة مهمة وهي ذكره لمصادر ترجمة كل رجل يترجم له 
2-           إن كتاب زيني دحلان في الرد على علماء الدعوة السلفية لما انتهى الحج في إحدى السنوات وغادر الحجيجإلى بلادهم كانت معهم كميات كبيرة من هذا الكتاب فأصبح الماس في كثير من البلاد المسلمة كلما صلوا يقنتون على اهل الدعوة السلفية الذي يسمونهم ب ( الوهابيين ) ويسألون الله تعالى أن يخرجهم من الحرمين ولكن بعد أن صدر كتاب في الرد عليه وقام بعض الماس بنشره في البلاد المسلمة عاد كثير من الناس عن شتم الدعوة السلفية والبعض لم يرجع ثم قال الوالد : 
" فما اكثر ما كتب في الفساد " 

3-           إن عقيدة التميمي المنسوبة إلى الإمام أحمد فاسدة أنكرها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله " 
4-           إن كتاب ( عقائد الثلاثة والسبعين فرقة ) لليمني لم يحسن تأليفه فقد دخل فيما لا يحسنه وأظن أنه لم يقف على كتب الفرق وخاصة كتب المقالات للاشعري وإن كان وقف عليه أظنه لم يفهمه " 
5-           الخازن صاحب التفسير صوفي وهو لا يعرف الحديث لكن له تعليقات جيدة ومفيده 
6-           إن كتاب السخاوي الأجوبة الحديثية كتاب عظيم النفع 
7-           وكتاب ( الإتحاف في أطراف الكتب العشرة ) للبوصيري كتاب عظيم 
8-           إن الصاوي صاحب الحاشية على تفسير الجلالين صوفي وخرافي كبير " 
9-           أحسن كتاب في المؤتلف والمختلف الإكمال للأمير ابن ماكولا 
10-     إن شرح الأربعين النووية لابن رجب كتاب جيد 
11-     وكتاب المستخرج للإسماعيلي من أحسن المستخرجات 
12-     وسئل رحمه الله عن كتاب ضوابط الجرح والتعديل للدكتور عبد العزيز آل عبد اللطيف ؟ 
فقال هو كتاب جيد والدكتور شاب جيد ولو كان يذاكر طلبة العلم لكان له مستقبل في العلم 

13-     إن مفتاح دار السعادة والفوائد كلاهما لابن القيم كتابان مفيدان جدا وفيهما فقه كثير وقل من الناس من يشتغل فيهما ثم قال والفوائد التي تتعلق ببعض الأمور الشرعية مثل نونات الايمان فإن ابن القيم كثيرا ما يورد في كتبه هذا النوع من الفوائد " 
14-     إن كتاب ( فرحة الأنف في تاريخ الأندلس ) لأبي غالب التميمي من أحسن الكتب في تاريخ الأندلس 
15-     من أحسن من ألف في أنساب الناس وقبائلهم العلامة القلقشندي 
16-     إن الرد الذي كتبه صالح السندي على الحداد فيه فوائد وأشياء مجملة وهذه الأشياء المجملة قد تكون طريقا للخصم 
17-     إن كتاب الصحاح للجوهري فيه غنية للناس وما فات الصحاح فالناس في غنى عنه 
18-     إن الأعتماد على الفتاوى التي في خمسة وثلاثين مجلدا لا ينبغي وتحتاج إلى إعادة النظر وقد وجدت فيه تصحيفا وتحريفا
19-     إن كتاب السنة للخلال رحمه الله مكتبة كاملة قلت لما اشتمل عليه من العقيدة والفقه والحديث وغير ذلك 
20-     إن محمد العربي بن التباني بن الحسين الواحدي المغربي المدرس بمدرسة الفلاح بمكة خرافي وكتابه ( إسعاف المسلمين والمسلمات بجواز القراءة ووصول ثوابها إلى الأموات ") كتاب لا يجوز أن يقرأه إلا محدث حتى يميز بين الأحاديث التي فيه وهذا الكتاب ينبغي أن يحرق " 
21-     طبع كتاب تفسير ابن جرير في مطبعة بولاق وبهامشه كتاب أحد النيسابوريين وهو كتاب تصوف باطل طبعه بهامش هذا التفسير بعض المصريين لأنه يعجبهم 
22-     كتبت على نسخة الكشاف للزمخشري المثل المعروف ( رب أم لولا ابنها طلقت ) ثم قال وذلك أن كتاب الكشاف للزمخشري طُبع معه كتاب تخريج أحاديث الكشاف للحافظ ابن حجر فاشتريت نسخة من الكشاف بسبب هذا الكتاب " 
23-     كتب العالم إسماعيل بن إسحاق بن المالكي مفقودة كلها لا يوجد منها سوى كتاب الصلاة وهو صغير 
24-     لم يشرح عقيدة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني عالم سلفي إنما شرحها الأشاعرة " 
25-     السنوسية الكبرى والصغرى وجوهرة التوحيد وغيرها من عقائد الأشاعرة التي ألفت في القرون المتأخرة هذه المؤلفات ليست على العقيدة الأشعرية الصرفة إنما هي خليط من الأعتزالية والكلابية " 
26-     إن الأشاعرة المتأخرين يكذبون بالإبانة والمقالات لأبي الحسن الأشعري لأبي الحسن الأشعري وينكرون ثبوتها عنه وتكذيبهم وإنكارهم باطل " 
27-     إن ما صنعه الإمام ابن القيم مع أبي إسماعيل الهروي وذلك في شرحه لمنازل السائرين من الاعتذار له صحيح يوافق عليه أما انتقاد الشيخ حامد الفقي الإمام ابن القيم اعتذاره للإمام أبي إسماعيل فانتقاد خاطئ .
28-     إن الكتاب الأخضر المعروف أخبث كتاب في الدنيا 
29-     إن كتاب العتيق ( أخبار الملثمين ) حشد فيه كل خرافة في بلاد إفريقيا على انها من الدين والعتيق ليس له اطلاع على العالم إنما إطلاعه محصور 
30-     إن تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي لا يوجد مثله 
31-     كتاب الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية ثبت عندي أنه للإمام أحمد والبعض لا يثبته للإمام " 
32-     الكتب التي تنسب للإمام أحمد أكثرها إملاءات أملاها على تلاميذه والمسند وكتاب السنة هذان الكتابان كتبهما بيده والسنة مؤلف صغير وكبير 
33-     كتاب الصلاة المنسوب للإمام أحمد الصحيح أنه ليس من مؤلفاته وهذا الكتاب عندي نسخة منه 
34-     لم نجد كتابا مستقلا يحمل اسم كتاب الإيمان للأمام أحمد وإنما الموجود من مسائل الإيمان مدونه ضمن الجامع للخلال ومسائل الإمام أحمد لا تخلو من مسائل في العقيدة ما عدا المسائل لعبد الله ابنه 
35-     
أجمعوا على أن أكبر المسائل عن الإمام أحمد مسائل الكوسج حيث أن فيها أنواع من العلوم 
36-     ما عمله أخونا الألباني في كتاب الجامع الصغير للسيوطي وذلك من قوله عن الأحاديث ضعيف أو صحيح بدون ذكر سبب الضعف أو الصحة عمل غير صحيح فقال أحد الحاضرين يا شيخ أنه يحيل فقال الوالد الإحالة لا تكفي " 
37-     أحسن كتاب في فضائل مكة كتاب الفاكهي لأنه أقدمها 
38-     كتاب الموطأ للإمام مالك يمتاز بكثرة الآثار فيه 
39-     كتاب السنن الآثار للبيهقي فرع من كتاب الأم للشافعي 
40-     إن كتاب ( إعلاء السنن ) مليء بالموضوعات وأغلب أدلته أحاديث كذب أو ضعيف 
41-     قبل أربعين سنة أغلب كتب الحديث طبعها الهنود وكذلك كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم وابن عبد الوهاب والسبب في ذلك أن علماء نجد كانوا يلاقن شدة في العيش وكثرة في الفتن فكانوا ياخذون كتبهم معهم إلى المطابع الهندية فيطبعونها هناك والهنود لا يعتقدون ما فيها 
42-     أكبر كتاب في ارفاد الأحاديث كتاب الحافظ الدراقطني 
43-     كتاب الأغاني للاصفهاني لا يجوز النقل منه لأن صاحبه رافضي لا يعرف الحديث 
44-     كتاب ( قدر الصلاة ) للمروزي كتاب عظيم 
45-     كتاب ( تفسير القرآن للفخر الرازي ) ما هو إلا إظهار لعضلاته ونشر لصنعته يعني بصنعته الفلسفة والمنطق 
46-     كتاب " إتحاف السادة شرح الإحياء |) للزبيدي يندر له مثيل في هذا الزمن المتأخر في التوسع في تخريج الأحاديث 
47-     إن المناوي فاته كثير من الأحاديث في كتابه ( الأزهر ) 
48-     إن سيد قطب استعمل طريق الأدباء في تفسيره القرآن 
49-     إن كتاب ( مشارق الأنوار) للقاضي عياض كتاب عظيم في موضوعه 


      وقال عبد الأول في " المجموع في ترجمة المحدث الشيخ حماد الأنصاري وسيرته وأقواله ( ج2/ ص 555-590 ) : 

( 1 ) – ينبغي أن يحفظ ( المسند ) للإمام أحمد 
1-           قارة آسيا أفضل القارات لأنها مركز الأنبياء " 
2-           أحاديث البخاري في تاريخه الكبير لو عمل فيها رسالة علمية لكان جيداً 
3-           كتب الحديث كثيرة للغاية مطبوعة ومخطوطة 
4-           يقولون اليوم تحرير المرأة : بل هو تخريب المرأة " 
5-           الذي يقرأ من الكتب ولا يقرأ على العلماء في تخصصاتهم يسمى صحفيا 
6-           العلم لا ينتشر إلا عن طريق الدولة فإذا لم تنشره الدولة لم ينتشر 
7-           لا تعبد الله بما في كتاب ( الإحياء ) للغزالي من التصوف والبدع وغير ذلك مما لا يوافق القرآن والسنة " 
8-           علموا العوام بأسلوب ليّن فإن هذا الإسلوب الليّن سبب لتكوين أمة صالحة تدعو غيرها " 
9-           حديث أبي سعيد الخدري في مراتب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر قليل جدا من يفقهه في هذا الزمان من الدعاة " 
10-     لا ينبغي العجلة بالتأليف بل علينا بالتأني والورع " 
11-     طالب العلم إذا كان يجمع بين التدريس والتأليف فإن ذلك ينفعه كثيرا ويكون نشيطا جدا وإذا لم يوجد أحد منهما يصبح غير نشيط وهذا مجرب " 
12-     لا ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يبكر بالزوواج فإن المرأة سبب في قلة الطلب 
13-     ( الرسالة المستطرفة ) أرى ان يقوم طالب العلم بإفراد أسماء الكتب التي في هذه الرسالة ويكتب أما المطبوع والمخطوط ومخطوط والله أعلم " 
14-     الحساد يكشفون لصاحب النعمة عيوبه " 
15-     لو كان عدوك نملة فلا تنم له " 
قلت : أي : لا تغفل عن عدوك لو كان حقيرا 
16-     [ إن هذه الدولة السعودية قد عملت بشيء من قول عمر بن عبد العزيز لعماله : ( اصرفوا الرواتب على العلماء حتى يشتغلوا بالعلم ) 
17-     [ لا تقربوا جماعة " الأخوان المسلمين " فكل ما عندهم شبه " 
18-     أنا أوصي بالتعلم ولا يجوز لأحد أن يتكلم فيما ليس من تخصصه من العلوم " 
19-     إن التروي والتأني في طالب العلم يزيدان في عقله وإن طالب العلم الصغير العقل والسن يضيع الأمة إذا تدخل فيما لا يعنيه ولا يعرفه " 
20-     كل من طعن في السن يكثر نسيانه " 
21-     ما أكثر ما كتب وما أقل ما قرئ " 
22-     التدرج في أصول الفقه : 
-      الورقات للجويني 
-      إرشاد الفحول للشوكاني 
-      جمع الجوامع للسبكي 
23-     تصدر للتأليف والنقد في عصرنا هذا كثير من الشباب وأغلبهم بل كلهم ليس أهلا للتأليف ولا النقد لعدم مخالطتهم لأهل العلم واستشارتهم لهم والدافع لهم أمران : 
-      التكسب 
-      حب الظهور " 
24-     قال الذهبي : كل من يطعن في السن يكثر نسيانه " 
25-     إن فلانا محسودا قال : " عليه أن يقرأ القرآن فإنه يذهب الحسد " 
26-     الدنيا دروس " 
27-     إن العلم من أراده جملة فاته جملة " 
28-     إن المشايخ في أفريقيا يقولون للطلاب : هل تريدون ان يبارك لكم في عملكم ؟ إذا اقرؤا ( ملحة الأعراب ) للحريري وذلك لأن الحريري دعا وغيره لم يدع " قلت : أي : دعا الله أن يبارك له في منظومته هذه " 
29-     إن بعض الخرافيين ألف كتابا فنسبه إلى أحد اهل العلم الكبار ومن ذلك الفتاوى المنسوب للشاطبي وهو مطبوع 
30-     " إن طلاب العلم فقراء " 
31-     ينبغي للمحقق ان يكتب مقدمة في أول الكتاب الذي يحققه يذكر فيها منهجه الذي يسلكه في التحقيق 
32-     إن الدولة كالأسد فإن الأسد إذا لم تتحرش به لا يؤذيك وإذا تحرشت به آذاك " 
33-     إن المتزوج بأربع نسوة يصير شابا بخلاف الذي معه واحدة أو اثنتان أو ثلاث " 
34-     مختصر خليل هو البخاري عند المالكية يعني المتأخرين منهم " 
35-     إن العلم كثير والعمر قصير " 
36-     إن ياقوت الحموي لا يعرف شيئا وذل لأنه أخطأ في ضبط إحدى القرى واسمها خبان فقال له الوالد لا تقل لا يعرف شيئا بل قل فاته شيء 
37-     إن طريقة أهل العلم كثرة القراءة 
38-     إن الأمر المستغرب أن الكتب الستة لم يشرحها أحد من العلماء السلفيين فلو أن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أو ابن القيم ونحوهما من علماء السلفية شرحوا أحد هذه الكتب الستة لأخرجونا من ظلمات نعاني منها يعني الوالد : ظلمات الأشعرية والمعتزلة وغيرهم من المبتدعة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  وقال عبد الأول في " المجموع في ترجمة المحدث الشيخ حماد الأنصاري وسيرته وأقواله ( ج2/ ص 555-590 )  ] : 

( 1 ) – ينبغي أن يحفظ ( المسند ) للإمام أحمد 
1-           قارة آسيا أفضل القارات لأنها مركز الأنبياء " 
2-           أحاديث البخاري في تاريخه الكبير لو عمل فيها رسالة علمية لكان جيداً 
3-           كتب الحديث كثيرة للغاية مطبوعة ومخطوطة 
4-           يقولون اليوم تحرير المرأة : بل هو تخريب المرأة " 
5-           الذي يقرأ من الكتب ولا يقرأ على العلماء في تخصصاتهم يسمى صحفيا 
6-           العلم لا ينتشر إلا عن طريق الدولة فإذا لم تنشره الدولة لم ينتشر 
7-           لا تعبد الله بما في كتاب ( الإحياء ) للغزالي من التصوف والبدع وغير ذلك مما لا يوافق القرآن والسنة " 
8-           علموا العوام بأسلوب ليّن فإن هذا الإسلوب الليّن سبب لتكوين أمة صالحة تدعو غيرها " 
9-           حديث أبي سعيد الخدري في مراتب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر قليل جدا من يفقهه في هذا الزمان من الدعاة " 
10-     لا ينبغي العجلة بالتأليف بل علينا بالتأني والورع " 
11-     طالب العلم إذا كان يجمع بين التدريس والتأليف فإن ذلك ينفعه كثيرا ويكون نشيطا جدا وإذا لم يوجد أحد منهما يصبح غير نشيط وهذا مجرب " 
12-     لا ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يبكر بالزوواج فإن المرأة سبب في قلة الطلب 
13-     ( الرسالة المستطرفة ) أرى ان يقوم طالب العلم بإفراد أسماء الكتب التي في هذه الرسالة ويكتب أما المطبوع والمخطوط ومخطوط والله أعلم " 
14-     الحساد يكشفون لصاحب النعمة عيوبه " 
15-     لو كان عدوك نملة فلا تنم له " 
قلت : أي : لا تغفل عن عدوك لو كان حقيرا 
16-     [ إن هذه الدولة السعودية قد عملت بشيء من قول عمر بن عبد العزيز لعماله : ( اصرفوا الرواتب على العلماء حتى يشتغلوا بالعلم ) 
17-     [ لا تقربوا جماعة " الأخوان المسلمين " فكل ما عندهم شبه " 
18-     أنا أوصي بالتعلم ولا يجوز لأحد أن يتكلم فيما ليس من تخصصه من العلوم " 
19-     إن التروي والتأني في طالب العلم يزيدان في عقله وإن طالب العلم الصغير العقل والسن يضيع الأمة إذا تدخل فيما لا يعنيه ولا يعرفه " 
20-     كل من طعن في السن يكثر نسيانه " 
21-     ما أكثر ما كتب وما أقل ما قرئ " 
22-     التدرج في أصول الفقه : 
-      الورقات للجويني 
-      إرشاد الفحول للشوكاني 
-      جمع الجوامع للسبكي 
23-     تصدر للتأليف والنقد في عصرنا هذا كثير من الشباب وأغلبهم بل كلهم ليس أهلا للتأليف ولا النقد لعدم مخالطتهم لأهل العلم واستشارتهم لهم والدافع لهم أمران : 
-      التكسب 
-      حب الظهور " 
24-     قال الذهبي : كل من يطعن في السن يكثر نسيانه " 
25-     إن فلانا محسودا قال : " عليه أن يقرأ القرآن فإنه يذهب الحسد " 
26-     الدنيا دروس " 
27-     إن العلم من أراده جملة فاته جملة " 
28-     إن المشايخ في أفريقيا يقولون للطلاب : هل تريدون ان يبارك لكم في عملكم ؟ إذا اقرؤا ( ملحة الأعراب ) للحريري وذلك لأن الحريري دعا وغيره لم يدع " قلت : أي : دعا الله أن يبارك له في منظومته هذه " 
29-     إن بعض الخرافيين ألف كتابا فنسبه إلى أحد اهل العلم الكبار ومن ذلك الفتاوى المنسوب للشاطبي وهو مطبوع 
30-     " إن طلاب العلم فقراء " 
31-     ينبغي للمحقق ان يكتب مقدمة في أول الكتاب الذي يحققه يذكر فيها منهجه الذي يسلكه في التحقيق 
32-     إن الدولة كالأسد فإن الأسد إذا لم تتحرش به لا يؤذيك وإذا تحرشت به آذاك " 
33-     إن المتزوج بأربع نسوة يصير شابا بخلاف الذي معه واحدة أو اثنتان أو ثلاث " 
34-     مختصر خليل هو البخاري عند المالكية يعني المتأخرين منهم " 
35-     إن العلم كثير والعمر قصير " 
36-     إن ياقوت الحموي لا يعرف شيئا وذل لأنه أخطأ في ضبط إحدى القرى واسمها خبان فقال له الوالد لا تقل لا يعرف شيئا بل قل فاته شيء 
37-     إن طريقة أهل العلم كثرة القراءة 
38-     إن الأمر المستغرب أن الكتب الستة لم يشرحها أحد من العلماء السلفيين فلو أن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أو ابن القيم ونحوهما من علماء السلفية شرحوا أحد هذه الكتب الستة لأخرجونا من ظلمات نعاني منها يعني الوالد : ظلمات الأشعرية والمعتزلة وغيرهم من المبتدعة 

39-     إن النساء امتزن في هذا الزمان بالنشاط والاستعداد للبحث 

40-     نحن الآن لا ينقصنا العلم وإنما ينقصنا العمل 

41-     إن ميدان الدعوة يجب ألا يدخل فيه إلا أهل البصيرة 

42-     يجب على طالب العلم أن يعرف سيرة السلف ويتبعها وإن عصرنا هذا ابتلي بعدم دراسه لسيرة السلف 

43-     إن من حفظ الألفية لابن مالك كفي النحو كله 

كما قال ابن مالك في آخرها : 
" أحصى من الكافية الخلاصة       كما اقتضى عنى بلا خصاصة 

44-     إن الناس ما أظلهم عن الهدى إلا عدم سؤالهم أهل العلم بالقرآن والسنة 
45-     إن العلم سيذهب يجب أن يستفيد الناس من العلماء الموجدين اليوم قبل أن يذهبوا وعلى الشباب ألا يتدخلوا فيما لا يعنيهم " 
46-     العوام يعلمهم العلماء على حد قول علي رضي الله عنه " حدثوا الناس بما يعرفون أتريدون أن يكذب الله ورسوله " ويجب على العلماء ألا يدخلووهم في المتاهات 
47-     كان الوالد رحمه الله : 
" كثيرا ما يكرر قول عمر بن عبد العزيز " تحدث للناس أقضية بقدر ما أحدثوا من الفجور " ويوقل هذا مروي عن عمر ابن عبد العزيز " 

( 50 ) 
[ هذه الدولة السعودية هي الباقية اليوم لخدمة العلم والدعوة السلفية ] 
 قلت : صدق ورب الكعبة " 

( 51 ) إن الإنسان إذا اعتاد على أمر فمن الصعب إبعاده عنه 

1-           الموجود الآن من كتب العلم يغني عن المفقود 
2-           آفة العلم النسيان وخاصة لمن كبر سنه وعندي كتاب في معالجة النسيان
3-           إن حديث اغتنم خمسا قبل خمسا يجب أن يكون نصب عين الواحد منا 
4-           إن قارة آسيا هي أم الدنيا وذلك لأن الأنبياء كلهم منها
5-           إن الغزو الفكري أخطر غزو
6-           لا تقرأ الكتب التي يكثر فيها الشذوذ العلمي
7-           ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يشتغل بجمع الفوائد والاستفادة منها قبل أن يذهب عمره بلا فائدة فيتعب 
8-           إن الردود لا يصح أن يتصدر لها أي أحد إنما يتصدر لها من مارس العلم وطال عمره فيه ولا يجوز أن تكون الردود بين أتباع السلف بل الرد إنما يكون على من خالف عقيدة السلف " 
9-           كان يتصل به أثناء جلوسه في المكتبة في المنزل كثير من النسوة يسألنه وكان يتعجب ويقول : ما كنا نظن أن يأتي زمان يسأل النساء فيه عن تحضير الدكتوراه والماجستير وما هذا إلا أمر عجيب 
10-     العلم بدون همة لا يأتي 
11-     الذي أتخذه الناس في هذا الزمان من إخراج الجني من الناس لم يكن هذا الأمر معهودا من السلف وقد نصحت بعض من اشتغل بهذا الأمر بتركه وقبل هذا الوقت بقليل ما كنا نسمع أن رجلا تلبس به شيء من الجن ألا النادر بخلاف هذا الزمان 
12-     أمراض القلوب قسمان شبهة وشهوة ومرض الشبهة كفر ومرض الشهوة معصية 
13-     دم البعضوة عند النصيرية أكثر حرمة من دم المسلم 
14-     إن الدولة السعودية لها الحظ الأوفر في هذا الزامن بنشر العلم وعليكم الدعاء لها بالنصر على جميع الأعداء " 
15-     الطريقة في الدراسة أولا : حفظ القرآن الكريم ثم تعلم التوحيد وذلك من خلال كتاب فتح المجيد وهوو كتاب لم يؤلف مثله 
ومن كتب التوحيد : الشريعة للآجري والعقيدة الواسطية ثم على طالب العلم أن ينظر في المذاهب الفقيهة وليكن مذهبه فيها الدليل " 
وليعلم أن التعصب مذموم وهو عبادة لغير الله تعالى يستتاب صاحبه " 

16-     إن فتنة الخليج أحدثت سكونا وكسلا في طلبة العلم وغيرهم 
17-     إن هذا الزمن الذي نحن فيه مضطرب اضطرابا كبيرا جديدا لم نكن نعرفه من قبل 
18-     كون العالم يتعقب في علمه من أهل العلم لا يدل ذلك على أنه ليس بعالم " 
19-     إن هذا الزمان يذكر فيه الصحوة وهي ليست بصحوة وإنما غفلة عن العم وطلبه " 
20-     إن هذه الدولة لها فضل كبير على العلم والعلماء وقد نشرت علم السلف في الداخل والخارج فجزاها الله خيرا 
فلو استعرض الإنسان أحولا العالم وما حوله لوجد 
ما وجد من خدم العلم مثلها 
·      إفريقيا أهلها في الغالب " إشاعرة كلابية " 
·      والهند أحناف ماتريدية 
·      اليمن معتزلة زيدية 
وهؤلاء االثلاثة هم أكثر الناس  اليوم 
والأحناف الماتريدية أخذوا بنصيب الأسد في الكثرة والانتشار لأنهم كانوا هم الحكام يعني زمن الدلة العثمانية والعلم ومنه العقيدة يتبع الدولة وبدون دولة فلا علم وإن السبب في إنحراف الناس عن العقيدة السلفية هو هؤلاء الفرق 
إن الإحناف لما تولوا القضاء ف عصر الدولة العباسية قاموا بتحريف العقيدة السلفية إبعادها عن المجتمع وإبدالها بعقيدة المعتزلة الجهمية وكانت العقيدة قبلهم هي العقيدة السلفية الصافية 

71 – 
  " قل من لا يهم من العلماء وغيرهم " 

72 – إن كتاب الشريعة للآجري وفتح المجيد والواسطسة لشيخ الإسلام والإبانة للصابوني هذه الأربع تكفي لطالب العلم في العقيدة " 

73- إن كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لا ينبغي أن يقرأها إلا طلبة العلم الأقوياء الذين يفهمون 

74- إن الذي ألف في أي فن من الفنون العلمية ولم ينظر فيه أهل العلم المعاصرين للمؤلف فيقرظوه فإنه لا يصلح للنشر 

75- إن الذين يقولون : إن العلماء في هذا العصر لا يفقهون الواقع قد أخطأوا في قولهم وهذه عبارة لا تبغي 

76- إن عادة تقبيل الرأس هذه عادة سيئة 

1-           إن والي العراق صدام حسين لا أشبهه بالحجاج والي العراق قديما فإن الحجاج خير منه مرات ومرات 
2-           إن النسيان يطرأ من أمرين : المرض والهرم 

[ 80 ] 
 |" إن هذه الدولة السعودية – هي الدولة التي بقيت للإسلام     وخدمته ]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( تابع ( 4  ) :  / فوائد منتقاة من كتاب " المجموع لترجمة المحدث حماد    الأنصاري " لابنه عبد الأول الأنصاري ( ص 587- 604 ) : 

( 81 ) 

" طالب العلم لا يكون إلا فقيرا  " 

( 82 )

" إن الناس اليوم يبيعون كتبا فاسدة لم يكن في السابق يتجرؤن على بيعها 

83-  إن " الأحداث " اليوم يكتبون قبل ان ينضجوا وأنا نصحتهم وقلت لهم لا تكتبوا حتى تنضجوا " 

84-  الغفلة أخت النسيان 

85- إن هؤلاء الحزبيين يكفرون النعمة 

86-  إن التلميذ على عقيدة شيخه 

87 – إن فتنة جيهمان والخميني وصدام أفسدت على الناس كثيرا 

88- إن تعلم اللغة العربية يلزم طالب العلم 

89- احفظ ألفية ابن مالك في النحو فإنك إذا حفظتها فهمتها وإن لم تحفظها لم تفهمها 

90 – إن هذا الزمان الذي نحن فيه أسميه عالم النوم أو عصر النوم والسبب في ذلك الرفاهية 

91- إذا رأى أحد من عالم خطأ لا بد أن يلتمس له عذراً 

92- كان الوالد كثيرا ما يوصي طلبة العلم بقوله : " أوصيكم بتقوى الله " في السر والعلن وأحرص على العلم فإن العلم شرف لصاحبه 
قال تعالى { إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء } 

93- كل من ليس له أبناء فكنيته – أبو عبد الله – فكلنا عباد الله 

94 – قال الوالد : إن هذا الزمان الذي نحن فيه وأنتم فيه زمان يستعاذ بالله منه فإن الفتن فيه ليست كالفتن السابقة نحو فتنة خلق القرآن والتأويل والتحريف والتأويل والتعطيل وغير ذلك من البدع بل أن الفتنة في زمانكم هي إخراج المسلمين من الإسلام إخراجا تاما وتركهم مذبذبين بين ذلك لا إلى الإسلام ولا إلى غيره فالله المستعان " 

1-           لو اشتغل طالب العلم " برسالة النخبة في مصطلح الحديث للحافظ ابن حجر اشتغالا جيدا – لاستغنى أو كاد عن الألفيتين وذلك ان الحافظ جمع في هذا المختصر القواعد العامة " 
2-           العلم كثير والعمر قصير 




    " ومما قاله الشيخ حماد الأنصاري فيمن عاصرهم من أهل العلم العلماء فيما نقله عنه ابنه ( ج2/ ص 591-639 ) : 

( 1 ) 

" صاحب كتاب " العلماء الأماجد في زهران وغامد " الشيخ الزهراني كان نشيطا في طلب العلم عند طلبنا له سويا على العماء بمكة المكرمة " 

( 2 ) 
" التباني المغربي عالم كبير كنت أجلس عنده " كانت له حلقة علمية في المسجد الحرام " 

( 3 ) 
" إن الشيخ عبد الله نصيف كان من الأعيان ومن كبار تجار جدة وكانت عنده مكتبة كبيرة فيها المطبوع والمخطوط " 

( 4 ) 

" أحمد شاكر أعطاني  تحقيقه لكتابه " صحيح ابن حبان " فقلت له : متى ينتهي يا شيخ ؟ ثم قلت : وكيف ينتهي وأنت يا شيخ تعمل في أكثر من كتاب في آن واحد : تعمل في " المسند " وابن جرير والترمذي و " صحيح ابن حبان " وغير ذلك ؟ فقال لي : أنا أعمل في كتاب ثم أدخل في غيره لأني أريد أن أسترد النشاط في الدخول في غيره ثم قال : وهذا الحوار سنة 1376 ه " 

( 5 ) 
عمار الجزائري شيخي قلت له : أريد أن تكتب لي ترجمة لنفسك وقد مات وهو يدرس في الحرم وعمر طويلا " وكان رجىلا عظيما تسلمت منه ترجمة لنفسه من يده " 

( 6 ) 
" الشيخ " مناع القطان " كان لا يشتغل في كتب الحديث " 
قلت : لأنه كان متخصصا في التفسير وأصول الفقه وغيرهما 

( 7 ) 
" محمد بن المختار الشنقيطي تلميذي درس في الجامعة الإسلامية وقد درسته وهو طالب علم جيد " 
 محمد هذا دكتور في الجامعة الإسلامية ومدرس في المسجد النبوي الشريف " 

( 8 ) 


" شيخي عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني رحمة الله عليه كان كثير البحث جدا يبحث في أكثر من كتاب في وقت واحد وكنت أجالسه في مكتبة الحرمين وكان يعطيني كتبا فيقول ابحث عن كذا فما أجده فأعطيه إياها فيقول لي : هذا هو أين أنت عنه ؟ هذا في سنة 1367 ه " 

( 9 ) 

" إسماعيل الإنصاري ابن عمي " 

( 10 ) 
تقي الدين الهلالي أخرجه من المدينة أميرها ابن إبراهيم لأنه يعني الشيخ تقي الدين يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر بشدة 
ثم عاش في العراق بعد خروجه من المدينة وتزوج هناك وكان شاعرا يمتاز بميزات نادرة " \
وخف بصره في آخر عمره حتى أصبح لا يرى " 
وكان يعرف من اللغات : 
-      اليهودية 
-      الألمانية 
-      والإنجليزية 
-      والأسبانية 
-      العربية 
حيث لو كان في زمن الأصمعي لسلم له بإنه إمام في العربية والله أعلم " 


( 15 ) 

" الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين يعد إماما في أبواب الفقه " 

( 16 ) 
" دخلت مكة فرأيت حلقة حامد فقي فرأيته في التوحيد السلفي فجلست عنده حتى آذان العشاء " 

( 17 ) 

الشيخ محمد بن سبيل كريم متعاون مع الناس " 

( 18 ) 

" المعلمي رجل محدث عالم وهو شيخي " 

( 19 ) 

" عبد الرازق حمزة كان إمام الحرم المكي " 

( 20 ) 
" إن أبا تراب رجل جماع لكل ما وجد من كتب العلم سواء في الحديث أو التاريخ أو غيره كنت أطالع في مكتبته وكان ساكنا في غرفة صغيرة في الحرم المكي وعنده مخطوطات وخو ابن الشيخ السلفي عبد الحق الهاشمي " 

( 21 ) 
" درست سفر الحوالي في كلية الشريعة بالجامعة الإسلامية " 
( 22 ) 
" إن الشيخ محمد أمان رحمه الله تعالى تلقى العلم من الشيخ القرعاوي وقد كان نشيطا في طلب العلم متفوقا فيه " 

( 23 ) 
" إن البوطي أكبر عدو للسلف " 

( 24 ) 
" سمعته يقول : للشيخ بكر أبا زيد هاتفيا قل للشيخ صالح اللحيدان إن محبكم يسلم عليكم " 

( 25 ) 
" إن الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد ينبغي أن يكتب عنه التاريخ " 

( 26 ) 
" إن الشيخ حامد الفقي فتح مدرسة التوحيد بالطائف ونشر كتب السلف بمصر وإن مكتبة الشيخ حامد من أحسن ما يكون فيها العلوم بانواعه وقد استفدت منها " 

( 27 ) 
" الشيخ الزنداني من الزيدية وله عقل نادر وعنده فلسفة وذكاء وقد اجتمعت به مراراً " 

( 28 ) 
" إن الشيخ شعيب الارنوؤط فني لا علمي 

( 29 ) 
" إن بشار عواد معروف مؤرخ سمعته يقولها أكثر من مرة 

( 30 ) 
" كان الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز قاضيا في قرية الدلم فترك القضاء فيها بأمر من الملك عبد العزيز وذلك لأنه كان يقضي بأن الطلاق الثلاث واحدة .." 

( 31 ) 
" إن أحمد شاكر عمله في المسند يضاهي عمل المتقدمين وقد احسن في عمله هذا " 

( 32 ) 
" إن العلامة الطباخ الحلبي محدث جيد 
( 33 ) 
" إن اشيخ حسنين مخلوف يعتبر إماما وأعرفه معرفة جيدة التقيت به في هذه البلاد " 

( 34 ) 
" إن أحمد  بن حجر آل طامي كان أشعريا لما قدم علينا في الرياض فتناوشته العقيدة السلفية من كل مكان فأصبح سلفياً 

( 35 ) 
" إن الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ ما أظن أن بريدة وعنيزة ولدت مثله وهو عالم كبير " 


قال الشيخ عبد الباري في " المجموع " أقوال الوالد على بعض الكتب ( ج2/ ص 714-759) "

( 1 ) 
" أول كتاب انتقد ( صحيح مسلم ) كتاب " العلل " لابن الشهيد " 

( 2 ) 
" إن الصاوي صاب الحاشية على تفسير الجلالين صوفي وخرافي كبير " 

( 3 ) 
" إن احسن كتاب في الؤتلف والمختلف الإكمال للأمير ابن ماكولا " 

( 4 ) 
" إن شرح الأربعين النووية لابن رجب كتاب جيد " 

( 5 ) 
" إن محمد العربي بن التباني بن الحسين الواحدي المغربي المدرس بمدرسة الفلاح بمكة خرافي أعرفه " 

( 6 ) 
" إن سيد قطب استعمل طريقة الأدباء في تفسيره للقرآن " 

( 7 ) 
" كتاب ( قدر الصلاة ) للمروزي كتاب عظيم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الفاضل عبد الأول في كتابه " المجموع " في ترجمة المحدث حماد الأنصاري وسيرته وأقواله ( ص 731-760 ) : 
         " مؤلفاته " 
  في صدد ذكر بعض الفوائد الشيخ رحمه الله  : 


      ( 1 ) – 
      قال لي الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز أريد منك أن تخرج حديث أم الطفيل وبينه لنا وقد فعلت ما طلبه مني " 
  وحديث أم الطفيل أوله : " رأيت ربي عز وجل في المنام ...." 

( 2 ) 
كتبت دفترا فيه تعليمات عن كيف يتعامل الطالب مع " الإصابة " للحافظ ابن حجر " 
( 3 ) 
" الكتاب الذي ألفته حول حديث الصورة جمعته قبل ان أقف على كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية المطول على حديث الصورة  الذي هو ضمن كتابه ( نقض التأسيس في الرد على الرازي ) وكلام شيخ الإسلام مائة صفحة 

( 4 ) 
" لقد ألفت كتابا في النكاح وسبب تأليفي له أني قلت لا أدخل في هذا الميدان حتى أعلم ما هو قلت هذا الكتاب اسمه " الإصاح فيما ورد في النكاح " 

( 5 ) 
" ألفت رسالة بعنوان البت في نقض الطواغيت الست " 

( 6 ) 
" رأيت الوالد يكتب ردا على فتوى الشيخ ناصر الألباني التي أفتى بها في جواز الطواف بعد فسخ الإحرام ثم العودة إليه يطوف 
وقال الوالد هذه الفتوى شاذة وقد رددت عليه " 

( 7 ) 
" نظمت مقدمة تقريب التهذيب للحافظ ابن حجر سنة 1364 ه 

( 8 ) 
" ألفت كتابا في خصائص كل كتاب من الكتب الستة وذلك عنما بدأت اشتغل في علم الحديث 1367 ه وكنت قبل ذلك أحفظ مختصر خليل " 

( 9 )
" لي تخريج لكتاب " بداية المجتهد " لابن رشد وقد خرجت الأحاديث والآثار التي يذكرها بخلاف الغماري في تخريجه فإنه لم يخرج الآثار " 

( 10 ) 
كتابي " الزمرة في أحكام الهجرة ألفته سنة 1367 ه 

( 11 ) 
" ألفت رسالة عنوانها ( القول المختار فيما ورد في الشعر المستعار )

( 12 ) 
" كتبت عن كل العلوم حتى الهندسة والتنجيم 

( 13 ) 
" استغرق كتابي البلغة في شيوخ الطبراني أكثر من ثلاثين سنة وذلك لعدم توفر المراجع " 

( 14) 
" ألفت مقدمة الإبانة التي أوضحت فيها حال أبي الحسن الأشعري سنة 1375 ه 
ونشرتها بعد طبعها في السودان وسوريا ومصر ومالي وغيرهم من الدول 

( 15 ) 
" أبطل الإمام ابن القيم المجاز في خمسين دليلا ولقد لخصتها في خمسة أدلة " 

( 16 ) 
" وسبب تأليفي في علم ألقاب المحدثين والمختلطين تدريس مقدمة ابن الصلاح في مصطلح الحديث وذلك بالرياض أثناء إقامتي بها " 

( 17 ) 
" نظمت جمع الجوامع للتاج السبكي حتى يسهل علي معرفته " 
( 18 ) 
" لما بدات جمع ألقاب المحدثين أخبرت بأن الشيخ المعلمي عنده نسخة مخطوطة من كتاب الحافظ ابن حجر في الأقاب فرحلت من الرياض إلى مكة فالتقيت بالشيخ المعلمي اليماني فرأيت نسخة كتاب ابن حجر فرأيت أن كتاب الحافظ ابن حجر ليس على شرطي لأنه جمع كل من عرف بلقب واشتهر به وإن لم يكن من المحدثين وأما جمعي أنا فهو من المحدثين فقط 

( 19 ) 
" مالك أصله يماني وكان بعض طلبته لحدة الإمام مالك وشدته يضيفه إلى المغاربة لأنهم هم المعروفون بالحدة " 

( 20 ) 
" إن الإمام مالكا ً كانوا لا يسألونه هيبة منه وكان فيه حدة " 

( 21 ) 
" القرطبي صاحب التفسير أشعري " 

( 22 ) 
" العجلوني ناقل وليس بمحقق أيضا ولا محدث " 

( 23 ) 
" صديق حسن خان من العلماء الكبار وهو الذي أدخل العقيدة السلفية والحديث إلى الهند " 

( 24 ) 
" إن السيوطي لم يكن مثله في الإطلاع " 

( 25 ) 
" ابن حزم قل أحد من الأشاعرة يوازيه في العلم والفقه وهو مع ذلك جهمي جلد " 
( 26 ) 
" قطلوبغا : كلمة تركية وهي رتبة عسكرية " 

( 27 ) 
قال الفيروآبادي إنه من ذرية أبي بكر الصديق فأنكروا عليه ذلك " 

( 28 ) 
" أشد الناس تحاملا على الغزالي الماليكة ومنهم الطرطوشي والمازري والقاضي عياض " 
( 29 ) 
" صاحب ( الفتاوى الحديثية ) هو فقيه وله استعداد بالتكلم في العلوم الأخرى يعني مشارك في العلوم " وهو ابن حجر الهيتمي 

( 30 ) 
" الفارابي فيلسوف كبير " 


( 31 ) 
" أبو منصور البغدادي رئيس علم الكلام في زمانه وهو شيخ أبي المعالي الجويني " 

( 32 ) 
" ابن خويز منداد أبو بكر البغدادي قوله في المذهب المالكي ضعيف " 

( 33 ) 
" الحافظ ابن عساكر أشعري المعتقد " 

( 34 ) 
" خط السيوطي أحسن من خط الحافظ ابن حجر وخط ابن حجر أحسن من خط ابن عبد الهادي وخط ابن تيمية رديء رحمة الله عليهم " 
ابن عبد الهادي هو ابن المبرد 


( 35 ) 
" إن أبا حامد الغزالي لا مثيل له في الفلسفة والتصوف والفقه الشافعي في زمانه " 

( 36 ) 
" إن ابن الجوزي يكره ما كان عليه الحافظ البغدادي من الاعتقاد ويذم الخطيب بسبب اعتقاده وذلك أن ابن الجوزي يرى أن اعتقاد الخطيب حنبلي مخالف لما كان عليه الإمام أحمد وأصحابه وأن الذي هو عليه هو الموافق لأحمد وأصحابه " 

ثم قال الوالد : 
" وابن الجوزي " مخطئ " ولم يكن على عقيدة الإمام أحمد بل كان أشعريا معتزلياً بسبب ابن عقيل وغيره " 

( 37 ) 
" كتاب السيوطي ( الحاوي ) يدل على طول باعه ونفسه في التأليف " 

( 38 ) 
" إن الخطيب البغدادي قد كتب في كل أنواع علم المصطلح " 

( 39 ) 
" كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في بعض كتبه لا يفهم بسرعة لأنه يكتب في بعضها للعوام ويخاطبهم حتى يفهموا فلهذا ينبغي التريث عند قراءة بعض ما يكتبه فلا يستعجل في الفهم والله الموفق " 

( 40 ) 
" كتاب التوحيد لمحمد بن عبد الوهاب كتاب نادر مثله في هذا الزمان " 

( 41 ) 
" محمد بن عبد الوهاب يعتبر مجددا التوحيد في القرون الوسطى ثم قال الوالد : حركة الشيخ من أعظم الحركات الإسلامية لأن الشرك من أقبح الذنوب وأعظمها ثم قال الوالد ينبغي أن نعتني بكتبه ثم قال : وفي الحقيقة لم يؤلف مثله في هذا الباب على حسب علمنا " 

( 42 ) 
" إن الذهبي بذل مجهودا جبارا في رجال الحديث " 

( 43 ) 
" إن ابن قدامة صاحب المغني " في الفقه دخل في فن لا يحنه وهو أصول الفقه وقد كتبت ملاحظات كثيرة على كتابه في أصول الفقه ( روضة الناظر ) فابن قدامة أراد أن يختصر كتاب الغزالي ( المستصفى ) وهو لا يحسن هذا الفن فأتى بالعجائب وقد أحسن ابن بدران حيث عمل حاشية جيدة على كتاب ابن قدامة في أصول الفقه " 

( 44 ) 
" إن القرطبي – صاحب ( التفسير ) – والنووي – صاحب ( شرح صحيح مسلم ) – أشعريان على العقيدة الأشعربة " 

( 45 ) 
" إن اسم النسائي فيه أربعة ألفاظ " ثم ذكرها تنطق ولا تكتب 

( 46 ) 
" الشوكاني أصله زيدي وكذلك الصنعاني ولكن أخذوا كتب أهل السنة فنظروا فبها وعرفوها جيدا وقرأوها ولهذا خفت زيديتهم " 

( 47 ) 
" السياغي عالم كبير من اليمن وهو زيدي ولكن من الطائفة الزيدية التي اعتدلت " 

( 48 ) 
" الخطابي فيه نوع من الاضطراب في العقيدة السلفية لأنه درسها على أناس ليسوا بذلك فلا يصح الاشتغال بكتبه في العقيدة " 

( 49 ) 
إن كون ابن حزم ظاهري ليس معناه أنه ليس بعالم بل هو من العلماء وإن ابن حزم عليه ملاحظة وهي : أنه جهمي معتزلي في العقيدة والسبب في ذلك : أنه أول ما درس الفلسفة فعند ما جاء إلى القرآن والسنة لتعلمها أخذ يدخل الفلسفة فيهما فكان يعرض القرآن على الفلسفة فإن خالف القرآن الفلسفة لم يأخذ بالقرآن وهكذا جميع الفرق الضالة فإنها تعلمت الفلسفة قبل القرآن " 

( 50 ) " 
إن الإمام مالك كان يكثر أن يقول في بداية درسه ( ما شاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله ) 

( 51 ) 
" إن الحافظ بقي بن مخلد  من أفضل العلماء الذين خرجوا من المغرب الأندلسي وهو سلفي وقد قام بجمع ( مسند الإمام أحمد ) وضمه إلى مسنده وهو في طبقة البخاري وسبب ضياع شخصية هذا الإمام الحافظ : " ضياع ( مسنده ) و ( تفسيره ) .

( 52 ) 
" إن السبكي تاج الدين خرافي مقلد لأبيه وهو أشعري عاق لشيخه الحافظ الذهبي " 

( 53 ) 
" إن الإمام الشعبي كان أعلم عصره بالرافضة وكادوا أن يقتلوه ولكن بفضل الله نجى منهم " 

( 54 ) 
" إن ابن عقيل الحنبلي هو رئيس الجماعة من الحنابلة الذين خرجوا عن عقيدة الإمام أحمد عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة إلى العقيدة الأشعرية وسبب خروجهم عن عقيدة الإمام أحمد : أنهم عاشوا بين الأشاعرة وفي دول الأشاعرة حيث إن الأشاعرة حموا العالم الإسلامي مدة طويلة " 

( 55 ) 
" إن ابن حزم إمام في علم الحديث وجهله لبعض رجال الحديث إنما ذلك بسببين : 
-      قول ابن حجر : إن ابن حزم تندر عنده المراجع في كتب الحديث 
-      وأقول أنا : أن ابن حزم رجل مطارد من قبل بعض الناس فلا عجب أن ابن حزم يجهل بعض رجال الحديث إذا المعلوم أن الإنسان المطارد لا يمكنه الاطلاع وحمل المراجع والله أعلم " 

( 56 ) – قال أهل الحديث : لا يقع في نعيم بن حماد إلا مبتدع فإن الذذين كانوا ضده هم : 
-      الأشاعرة 
-      المعتزلة 
-      أكثر المتكلمين 
-      لأنه كان أكثر من إثبات الصفات ورد عليهم وجلس لهم في الطريق " 
( 57 ) 
نسبة الدرامي يشترك فيها عالمان : 
-      " الدرامي شيخ الإمام البخاري وهو صاحب الإمام أحمد وله كتاب ( السنن " المشهور 
-      الدرامي تلميذ الإمام أحمد وهو الصغير له كتاب ( الرد على بشر المريسي ) وهو كتاب في الرد على الجهمية وغيره من الكتب " 
( 58 ) 
" إن الخلال هو الذي جمع كتب ومقالات الإمام أحمد في ( السنة ) والخلال هذا تلميذ الأثرم والأثرم تلميذ الإمام احمد " 

( 59 ) 
" أول من سمى علم الكلام توحيدا هو : أبو منصور الماتريدي 
( 60 ) 
" إن الشوكاني كان زيديا وحاول بكل ما يستطيع ان يتخلص من الزيدية فلهذا ألف كتابه التحف " 

( 61 ) 
" إن ابن عبد الهادي الصغير يعني ابن المبرد هو مثل السيوطي كلاهما يكثران من الكتابة فقط " 
يعني أنهما يكتبان دون تحقيق 

( 62 ) 
" إن السيوطي انتفع الناس بعلمه أكثر مما انتفوا بعلم غيره فالسخاوي لم ينتفع الناس بعلمه بقدر انتفاعهم بعلم السيوطي والسيوطي له حسنات وسيئات والحسنات يذهبن السيئات ثم قال :  قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية إن هؤلاء الذين وقعوا في البدعة قد يكون الواحد منهم ولياً من أولياء الله تعالى الذين إذا حلفوا على الله تعالى أبرهم وهو يعدون مجتهدين " 


( 63 ) 
" ابن حزم جهمي جلد قلت : قوله جهمي جلد هذه العبارة قالها عن ابن حزم الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي ف كتابه طبقات المحدثين " 

( 64 ) 
" الرسالة للشافعي أول ما ألف في الأصول الشرعية وليس في الرسالة شائبة 

( 65 ) 
الموافقات للشاطبي ليس فيه شائبة إنما فيه أمور تحتاج إلى تعديل وأما الأحكام لابن حزم فيه شواذ فمن لم يقرأه على من يعرفها يقع فيها وما عدا ذلك من كتب أصول الفقه فهو ما بين أشعري وماتوريدي وهي كثيرة 

( 66 ) 
" إن أبا حنيفة ما كان يشتغل بالحديث في أول حياته وقال الدراقطني : ما وصل أبا حنيفة إلا ثمانية أحاديث وقال المروزي : ما وصله إلا ثلاثة أحاديث 

( 67 ) 
"إن النووي أشعري والسبب في هذا أنه لم يشتغل بكتب السلف في العقيدة كما اشتغل في فقه الفروع 

( 68 ) 
" لما كنا بدمشق سهرنا عند الشيخ ناصر الألباني في مكتبته للإطلاع عليها لعلنا أن نجد شيئا نصوره منها وكان الشيخ الألباني نشيطا واشتغل معنا 

( 69 ) 
" إن السيوطي موسوعة هائلة " 

( 70 ) 
" إن ابن حزم ألقبه أنا بالرجل الجريء لأنه كل شيء يريده يقوله 

( 71 ) 
" إن تاج الدين السبكي أشعري كبير 

( 72 ) 
" ناقشت البوطي ولكنه ما تاب 

( 73 ) 
" إن كلام ابن القيم في فناء النار أجمل فيه ثم فصل في بعض كتبه بقوله : " التي تفنى نار الموحدين بعد أن يعذبوا فيها " 

( 74 ) 
" إن عبد الغني النابلسي خرافي خطير " 

( 75 ) 
" ابن فورك هو الذي نشر العقيدة الأشعرية في وقته وكتابه مشكل الحديث كتاب في إبطال عقيدة السلف 

( 77 ) 
" إن الحافظ الذهبي عاش في زمن خطير وهو زمن التصوف والتعصب المذهبي وقد حاول رحمه الله أن يسلم من هذين الاثنين ولكنه ما سلم من بعض الأمور كلبس الخرقة الصوفية 

( 78 ) 
" إن ابن العز الحنفي شارح الطحاوية حنفي المذهب ولكنه مخالف للأحناف في العقيدة 
" يعني أنه سلفي العقيدة " 

( 79 ) 
" كان الفضيل بن عياض من أولياء الله تعالى 

( 80 ) 
" إن الشيخ صديق حسن القنوجي أول من قام بنشر تراث العلماء من الكتب في الهند وذلك لزواجه بملكة في الهند 

( 81 ) 
" إن السوطي آية من آيات الله وإذا نظرت إليه وإلى السخاوي تقول الآتي : إن السيوطي انتفع الناس بمؤلفاته وأكثر من التصنيف والتأليف وهو مشارك في كل فن وأما السخاوي فترى التحقيق في مؤلفاته بارزا وذلك أنه صنف في تخصصه فأتقن وحقق بخلاف السيوطي فلم يحقق في مصنفاته 

( 82 ) 
" السيوطي صاحب همة همة وهمة تقولها حتى تتعب وكلام السخاوي فيه لا يسمع منه 

( 83 ) 
"السيوطي عالم كبير لكن علمه ممزوج بخرافات " 

( 84 ) 
" إن الحاكم صاحب المستدرك يقول على بعض الأحاديث صحيح ولم يخرجاه ويكون الحديث موضوعا مفضوحاً 

( 85 ) 
" إن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة قال : عجزنا أن نجد أحدا تكلم فيه أظنه يعين جرحاً " 

( 86 ) 
" إن السيوطي محدث كبير لغوي ومؤرخ نحوي وأديب اتصف بأوصاف قل من اتصف بها 

( 87 ) 
" إن الإمام النووي اعتمد على القاضي عياض في شرحه لصحيح مسلم اعتمادا شبه كلي وذلك لأنه ما وجد في المشارقة من شرح صحيح مسلم ولا أعرف شرحا لصحيح مسلم للمشارقة قبل شرح النووي 

( 88 ) 
" إن محمد قطب أشعري والنووي أشعري والقاضي عياض أشعري " 

( 89 ) 
" إن علماء الهند في الآوونه الآخيرة اشتغلوا في نشر كتب الحديث وطبعها والاشتغال بها وقد تأثروا بعلماء اليمن كالشوكاني والصنعاني 

( 90 ) 
" إن النابلسي صاحب كتاب تعطير المنام في تفسير الأحلام وغيره خرافي كبير 

( 91 ) 
" إن الغماري " أحمد " أشبهه بالسيوطي في كثرة مؤلفاته وله ردود على السيوطي 

( 92 ) 
إن الزمخشري اشتغل بالبلاغة المختلطة بالحق والباطل وكتابه الكشاف كشف عن حاله يعني عن عقيدته الاعتزالية 

( 93 ) 
" إن الثعلبي صاحب التفسير – صوفي – ألف كتابه التفسير لنشر التصوف – وكذلك أبو السعود والبيضاوي " 

( 94 ) 
" السيوطي عندي حاطب ليل 

( 95 ) 
" إن الغزالي صاحب المستصفى وغيره أشعري كلابي متصوف فقيه فيلسوف كبير لما أراد أن يتوب من هذا كله كما يزعم ألف كتابه ( إلجام العوام بالنهي عن علم الكلام ) إذا قرأت المقدمة تجزم بأنه رجع إلى عقيدة السلف فإذا تعمقت رأيت أنه لم يستطع أن ينفك من الفلسفة .

( 96 ) 
" الصحيح أن ابن العربي المالكي لم يتتلمذ على الغزالي فإنه جاء إلى الغزالي وهو على فراش الموت " 

( 97 ) 
" إن أبا حنيفة تتلمذ على جهم بن صفوان وكان لا يعلم أنه يقول بخلق القرآن وعنده بدع عظيمة ثم لما اجتمع أبو حنيفة رحمه الله تعالى بأهل العلم بينوا له ما عليه جهم بن صفوان فتركه وأبو حنيفة ثبت رجوعه عن الإرجاء ورجوعه هذا ذكره ابن عبد البر وهو كما قال رحمهم الله " 

( 98 ) 
" ان ابن ابي العز الحنفي شارح الطحاوية ليس له خطأ عقائدي في شرحه لعقيدة الطحاوي ... وأما الطحاوي فله خطأن : 
1-           إنه قال : إن الولي هو العارف أو أن الأولياء هم العارفون 
2-           تعريفه للإيمان بأنه قول وتصديق فقط 

( 99 ) 
" إن ابن تومرت ظلوم غشوم هو الذي أدخل عقيدة الاعتزال – أو المعتزلة – للمغرب وهو أول من أفسد عقيدة السلف بالمغرب وافريقيا 


( 100 ) 

" إن النووي رحمه الله لم يتزوج بسبب انشغاله بالعلم "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / فوائد الشيخ حماد الأنصاري ( ص 754-780) 

( 1 ) 
" إن الحافظ بن حجر قبله رجال من أهل العلم لم يبلغ درجتهم في العلم 

( 2 ) 
" إن الشوكاني صاحب علم وسياسة استطاع أن يسلك بالزيدية طريق السنة 
( 3 ) 
" إن ابن الوزير اليمني العالم عقيدته سلفية 

( 4 ) 
" ما خدم أحد من العلماء علم الرجال والتراجم أكثر من الحافظ الذهبي وكل من بعده عالة عليه 
( 5 )
" إن الحافظ السيوطي من أغرب أهل العلم 
( 6 )
" ما خدم علم الحديث في القرن الحادي عشر والثاني عشر إلا أهل اليمن وعلى رأسهم الشوكاني المحدث الكبير الذي خدم الحديث خدمة لا مثيل لها في ذلك الزمن 
( 7) 
" لم يكتب الإمام الشافعي بيده مؤلفا إلا " الرسالة " حيث كتبها في الحجاز واليمن ثم كتبها من جديد بآراء جديدة بمصر " 
وأما كتاب " الأم " وغيره من التآليف فهي مما يمليه الإمام فيكتبه الطلبة وكذلك الإمام أحمد لم يؤلف شيئا من كتبه إلا المسند والمسند ليس كله للإمام أحمد بل ضم إليه ما رواه ابنه عبد الله عنه وعن غيره من الأئمة ووفيه ايضا : ما رواه القطيعي عن غير عبد الله وأما الكتب التي تنسب إلى الإمام أحمد فهي إكلاءات من الإمام على تلاميذه " 

( 8 ) 
" أغلب تلاميذ الإمام مالك رحمه الله المصريين ابن وهب وابن القاسم وغيرهما " 


......
                  وقال  في " المجموع " عبد الأول الأنصاري عن فتاواه ( ج2/ ص 759-769) : 

"1 " 
" سئل الوالد رحمه الله تعالى عن الجهمية والمعتزلة هل يكفرون ؟ 
فقال : " لا يكفرون حتى تقام عليهم الحجة " 
فقال السائل : وأصحاب وحدة الوجوه ؟
فقال : " أما هؤلاء فيكفرون " 

( 2 ) 
" كان الوالد : إذا قيل له : إن فلانا محسودا قال : عليه أن يقرأ القرآن فإنه يذهب الحسد " 

( 3 ) 
         " وقال الوالد : هل كتاب ( زغل العلم ) من مؤلفات الحافظ الذهبي ؟ فأجاب : أنا في شك من نسبة هذا الكتاب إلى الحافظ الذهبي وذلك لأن فيه كلاما لا تصح نسبته للذهبي عندي " 
والذين نسبوه للذهبي  أغلبهم يفرحون بنسبته إلى الذهبي ذلك لأن فيه جرح لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الرجل الذي حمل أعباء العقيدة السلفية على كاهله " 
وأيضا الرسالة الملحقة بهذا الكتاب مشكوك في نسبتها إلى الحافظ الذهبي ولم ينسبها إليه إلا السخاوي ومعلوم أن السخاوي أشعري مقلد لأشياخه في مصر والله أعلم " 

( 4 ) 
" قال الوالد : من هم أهل السنة والجماعة ؟ فأجاب : قائلا: هم المتمسكون بما كان عليه الصحابة \
ثم قال السائل : السلفيون : هم أهل السنة والجماعة ؟ قال الوالد : نعم السلفية هي السنة والجماعة لأن معنى السلفية التمسك بما كان عليه السلف الصالح في الماضي 
قال السائل : يا شيخ جماعة الأخوان والتبليغ هم من أهل السنة ؟ قال الوالد : كل من كان على فكر مخالف لأهل السنة فليس منهم فجماعة الإخوان والتبليغ ليسوا من أهل السنة لأنهم على أفكار تخالفهم " 
( 5 ) 
" إن بعض الناس يطلق على سيد قطب عبارة مجدد ؟ فأنكر الوالد هذا القول وقال : أي شي جدده قطب أجدد التوحيد يعني أدعا  للتوحيد ؟ أم جدد الدعوة إلى الحكم بما أنزل الله وذلك بكتاب يؤلفه ؟ بل كلامه كله فلسفة .

( 6 ) 
" إن ما أفتى به الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين من أن الدجال ميت الآن وإن الله سيحيه ثم يخرج على الناس واستدل بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يبقى على رأس مائة سنة أحد ممن هو على وجه الأرض الآن " أ كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا فهم خاطئ وذلك ان هذا الحديث في أهل الأرض وأما الدجال فهو في جزيرة في البحر غير داخل في هذا الحديث 

( 7 ) 
" قبر حواء الذي بجدة لا أصل له " 

( 8 ) 
" إن ما يسمى بفقه الواقع ليس بفقه واقع وإنما هوو فقه المجانين وأعني بفقه المجانين فقه الذين لا يفقهون وإدخال الناس في متاهات وامور لا يهضمونها " 

( 9 ) 
" إن الماتريدية والأشاعرة كلاهما مرجئة وكذلك الجهمية مرجئة 

( 10 ) 
" إن السرورية طائفة من الأخوان المسلمين 

( 11 ) 
" أن أبا حنيفة كان مرجئا ثم تاب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الشيخ عبد الأول  بن حماد الأنصاري في " المجموع " ( ج2/ 877- 890 ) : 

         " مرض الوالد كانت بداية مرضه سنة 1417 ه أخذ يشتكي من وجع وانتفاخ فيه .. ثم أخذ الوجع والألم الذي في ساقه يؤلمه أكثر فأكثر وتسبب في حمى شديدة جعلته لا يتحرك من فؤاشه مستلق في غرفته الخاصة ... وبعد ذلك ذهبنا به إلى المستشفى وشخصوا المرض بأنه ( جلطة في الساق ) وأخذووا يعالجونه من هذه الجلطة المزعومة بمادة طبية مذيبة للجلطة ( هيرين ) وأعطوه كمية كبيرة جدا التى تعطى في غرف الأطباء بكمية مقننة لا تتجاوز حدا معينا وكمية قليلة أيضا 

ووأخذت صحة الوالد في التدهور والتناقص السريع حتى فقد الكلام في اليوم الثاني من دخوله المستشفى وفقد ايضا الحركة وفقد التركيز 
واجتمعت عائلته أغلبها فأخذ يشير بيده بحركات لم نفهمها فكتبنا له على ورقة العبارة التالية : ( ماذا تريد ) ؟ وأعطيناه قلما وأمسكنا ورقة ليكت عليها فكتب بكل صعوبة ( هل ينقصكم شيء ؟ ) أو نحوها فأخذنا الرقة منه وكتبنا ( الحمد لله ) وأعطيناه الورقة فكتب ( الحمد لله ) الحمد لله الحمد لله ثلاث مرات وبعد هذه الحادثة بشيء انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى " 

ثم بعد أن مكث في مستشفى الملك فهد بالمدينة النبوية نحو اسبوع  انتقل محمولا بطائرة الإخلاء الطبي التي أمر بها صاحب السمو الملكي وزير الدفاع والطبيران حفظه الله وأيده لنقل الشيخ حماد الأنصاري إلى مستشفى التخصصي بالرياض 

ودخل مستشفى التخصصي في شهر  شوال 1417 هجرية ومكث إلى شهر جمادى الأولى عام 1418 هجرية وهو خلال هذه الأشهر لم يزل في ( غيبوبة ) أو ( شبة غيبوبة ) ... 

وقد شخص أطباء هذه المستشفى حالة الوالد وأخبرونا بأن خلايا المخ قد ماتت جميعا بسبب مادة ( الهيرين ) التي ملئ جسده الضعيف منها وأن والدكم أعطي هذه المادة وهو ليس بحاجة اليها لم يكن معه ( جلطة ) 

وقد كان بعض أهل العلم يعود الوالد رحمه الله تعالى منهم الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى وعاده الشيخ  عمر محمد فلاتة صديق الوالد الحميم 

حضرته المنية فجر الأربعاء 1418 هجرية وغسله الدكتور عمر حسن فلاتة وكنا معه وحملناه الى المسجد النبووي فصلى عليه الشيخ عبد الباري الثبيتي وحملناه إلى ( بقيع الغرقد ) فرأيت جموع المشيعين عددا هائلا وعظيما امتلأت به الساحة المؤية للبقيع 
ودفن رحمه الله بجوار بنات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على يسار الداخل إلى المقبرة في بدايتها " 

رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته " 
انتهيت من جمع فرائد وفوائد الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله 1437 هجرية " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ العلامة المحدث عبد الرحمن  بن يحيى المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله  ] 


           في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن عدي في " الكامل " والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير "  وذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 354-356 ) 
( إن أباكم لم يتق الله تعالى فيجعل له من أمره مخرجاً ..." 
وهو ضعيف جداً " وفيه عبيد الله بن الوليد الوصافي وهو ضعيف جدا " 
وقال النسائي والفلاس : متروك 
وقال ابن حبان في " الضعفاء والمتروكين " : منكر الححديث جدا .." 


  قال الألباني رحمه الله ( ص 356 ) : 
ومع هذا الضعف الشديد ف إسناد هذا الحديث فقد سكت عليه الشيخ زاهد الكوثري في كتابه أوهم أنه لا علة فيه " 
وإياك أن تغتر بمقالات الكوثري وكتاباته فإنه على سعة إطلاعه وعلمه مدلس صاحب هى وقد ذكرنا بعض الأمثلة على ذلك في الجزء الأول من هذه السلسلة 

  وللشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي اليماني كتاب ضخم هام في الرد عليه والكشف عن أهوائه وأضاليله وتعصبه لمذهبه على أئمة الحديث ورجاله أسماه 
" التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل " وهو في أربعة أقسام وقد كنت قد قمت على طبعه والحمد لله ثم طبع سرقة من بعض الناشرين منهم من صورة على أخطائه المطبعية دون أي جهد " 

          ومن كتاب موسوعة المعلمي اليماني واثره في علم الحديث 
     للفاضل  ابراهيم بن سعيد الصبيحي المسمى " النكت الجياد من كلام شيخ النقاد " 
  وفي هذا الكتاب : "   مجموعة من  الدرر منتثرة مشتملة على فوائد العلامة المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله انتقيت منها بعض الفوائد : 


  قال ( ص 23 ) : 
" ابو عبد الله عبد الرحمن بن يحيى بن علي بن محمد بن أبي بكر المعلمي العتمي اليماني " 
وكان أبوهما : حسين يعرف بالمعلم لكثرة تعليمه الناس إلى علي بن حسين هذا ينتسب جدنا محمد بن الحسن المعلمي الذي ينتسب إليه عشيرتنا " بنو المعلمي " 
ولد سنة 1312 ه ....

قال ( ص 30-31 ) : 
" قرر الشيخ الإرتحال إلى الهند وعين في دائرة المعارف العثمانية بحيدر آباد الدكن – مصححا لكتب الحديث وعلومه وغير ذلك من كتب الأدب والتاريخ فبقي فيها مدة طويلة نحو ثلاثين سنة " 

                  " وبعد استيلاء الهندوس على الهند ساءت الأوضاع هناك فقرر الشيخ الإرتحال إلى مكة وكان ذلك في شهر ذي القعدة سنة 1371 هجرية ثم عين أمينا لمكتبة الحرم المكي في شهر ربيع الأول ( 1372 ه ) وكان له من العمر ستون عاما فيقي فيها أربعة عشر عاما يعمل في خدمة رواد المكتبة من طلاب العلم بالإضافة إلى استمراره في تصحيح الكتب وتحقيقها لتطبع في دائرة المعارف العثمانية حتى وافاه الأجل سنة ( 1386 ه ) عن أربع وسبعين عاما رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته " 

 والشيخ رحمه الله ( سلفي العقيدة ) بل هو من الراسخين فيها العالمين بمبادئها وقواعدها الداعين إلى اتباعها عن حياضها الكاشفين لشبه من خالفها بنظر ثاقب وعلم راسخ وأدب جم " 

  وقد هجر الشيخ بلده اليمن لما بطش الرافضة به وبإخوانه من أهل السنة انتقل إلى عسير فرارا بدينه من الفتن وحفاظا على عقيدته من الزلل " 

وصنع مثل ذلك لما استولى الهندوس الملحدون على الهند فتركها وارتحل إلى مكة المكرمة لنفس الغرض 

وله في ذلك رسالة " دين العجائز أو يسر العقيدة الإسلامية " وله حقيقة التأويل " وغيرهما 
كما ان له مؤلفات في كشف بعض ضلالات الصوفية والرد على من يقول منهم بالحلول والاتحاد " 

ولقد أفرد الشيخ في كتابه " البديع " : " التنكيل " قسما للرد على الكوثري في عيبه للعقيدة السلفية سماه " القائد إلى تصحيح العقائد " قال في مقدمته : 

         " أما بعد فإن صاحب كتاب " تأنيب الخطيب " – يعني الكوثري – تعرض كتابه للطعن في عقيدة أهل الحديث ونبزهم بالمجسمة والمشبهة والحشوية ورماهم بالجهل والبدعة والزيغ والضلالة وخاض في بعض المسائل الأعتقادية كمسألة الكلام والإرجاء فتجشمت أن أتعقبه في هذا كما تعقبته في غيره راجيا من الله تبارك وتعالى أن يثبت قلبي على دينه ويهديني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه ويتغمدني بعفوه ورحمته إنه لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " 


وقال ( ص 32 -33 ) 
وقال في مقدمة عقيدته فقال : 
" هذا ما يوصي به العبد المذنب العاصي الخاطئ والمسرف على نفسه : عبد الرحمن ابن يحيى بن علي بن محمد بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن حسن المعلمي العتمي الذي كان يأمر بالمعروف ويجتنبه وينهى عن المنكر ويرتكبه مخلاً بالفرائض مقلا عن المندوبات معاودا لكثير من الكبائر الموبقات مصرا على كثير من الصغائر المكروهات ليس له عمل يرجو نفعه إلا عفو ربه سبحانه وتعالى " 


وقال ( ص 41-42 ) : 
" وقال الشيخ الفاضل حماد الأنصاري : " إن الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي عنده باع طويل في علم الرجال جرحا وتعديلا وضبطاً وعنده مشاركة جيدة في المتون تضعيفاً وتصحيحاً كما أنه ملم إلماما جيدا بالعقيدة السلفية " 

وقال الشيخ الألباني : في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب " التنكيل " : 
           " .... تأليف العلامة المحقق الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يحيى بن علي اليماني رحمه الله تعالى بين فيه بالأدلة القاطعة والبراهين الساطعة تجني الأستاذ الكوثري على أئمة الحديث ورواته إلى غير ذلك من الأموور ... مبرهنا عليها من كلام الكوثري نفسه في هذا الكتاب العظيم بأسلوب علمي متين لا وهن فيه ولا خروج عن أدب المناظرة وطريق المجادلة بالتي هي أحسن بروح علمية عالية وصبر على البحث والتحقيق كاد أن يبلغ الغاية إن لم أقل قد بلغها كل ذلك انتصارا للحق وقمعا للباطل لا تعصبا للمشايخ والمذهب فرحم الله المؤلف وجزاه الله عن المسلمين خيراً " 

وصف الألباني أيضا الكلمة التعريفية لكتاب " الأدب المفرد " والتي كتبها المعلمي اليماني بقوله : 
" هذا كلام جيد متين من رجل خبير بهذا العلم الشريف يعرف قدر كتب السنة وفضلها وتأثيرها في توحيد الأمة " 
" صحيح الأدب المفرد " ( ص 9 ) 

وقد وصفه الشيخ أحمد شاكر ب " العلامة " في حاشيته على " تفسير الطبري " ( 1/ 33) 
" ومما يذكر للمناسبة ما ذكره الزيادي في " مقدمة عمارة القبور " ) ص 52-55 ) أنه عثر على رسالة خطية للمعلمي بعث بها إلى فضيلة الشيخ أحمد شاكر مبنيا فيها سبب تأليف " طليعة التنكيل " ومنبها على الأخطاء المطبعية وتصرف بعض المعلقين عليها خارجا عن مقصود الشيخ وسائلا له عن بعض المهمات التي لم يهتد إليها ثم قال : " وأنا منذ زمان أحب التعرف عليكم والاستمداد منكم فيعوقني إكباري لكم وعلمي بأن أوقاتكم مشغولة بكبار الأعمال كخدمة " المسند " وأخيرا قوي عزمي على الكتابة إليكم راجيا العفو والمسامحة " 


  واثنى عليه الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب في مقدمته لكتاب " كشف المخدرات والرياض المزهرات شرح " أخصر المختصرات " ( ص 10 ) بقوله : " .. حضرة العالم المحقق الشيخ : عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي الذي عرف الناس فضله بما صدر عنه من تصحيح كثير من الكتب الاسلامية " 


وذكر الشيخ بكر بن عبدالله ابو زيد في كتابه " التأصيل لأصول التخريج وقواعد الجرح والتعديل " ( ص 27 ) : 
" من تدور عليهم التحقيقات والتقييدات من المتقدمين والمتأخرين حتى بلغ الحافظ السخاوي ثم ذكر آخرهم وهو : ذهبي العصر العلامة المحقق الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يحيى اليماني ثم علق على ذلك في الحاشية بقوله : 
" تحقيقات هذا الحبر نقش في حجر  ينافس الكبار كالحافظ ابن حجر فرحم الله الجميع ويكفيه فخرا كتابه التنكيل " 


وقال ( ص 47 ) : 
" قال العلامة محمد بهجة البيطار : 
" .... ولم يتفق لي أن دخلت المكتبة بمكة المكرمة مرة إلا ورأيته محافظا على الوقت مكباً على العلم رحمه الله تعالى " 


وفاته : 

" قال ماجد الزيادي في " مقدمة " عمارة القبور " ( ص 89 ) : 
" توفي المعلمي رحمه الله سنة ( 1386 ه ) صباح الخميس من شهر صفر على سريره والكتاب على صدره " 
وقد صلي عليه في المسجد الحرام وحضر جنازته خلق كثير من الفضلاء والوجهاء " ا ه .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم وبهذه النقولات .
كلام نافع مؤثر ، رحم الله العلامة الكبير حماد الأنصاري والعلامة المحقق الكبير المعلمي اليماني والعلامة المحدث الألباني .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا ونفعنا بكم ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 2 )  فوائد ودرر العلامة عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي اليماني : 
    قال   ( ص 49-115  )  : " النكت الجياد المنتخبة من كلام شيخ النقاد " 
" يمكن تقسيم آثار الشيخ الى : 
1-           ما قام بتألفه 
2-           ما قام بتحقيقه وتصحيحه 
3-           ما شارك في تحقيقه وتصحيحه 

وقد تناول آثار الشيخ من جهة التقسيم الأول : " منصور السماري " 
وقد تناول من جهة التقسيم الثاني : " ماجد الزيادي " 
وقد استوعب الفاضلان الحديث عن مؤلفات الشيخ مع ذكر نبذة مختصرة عن منهجه في بعضها 
وساتطرق لذكر بعض مؤلفات الشيخ رحمه الله مع ذكر نبذة مختصرة عن منهجه وتعريف بسيط للكتاب : 


( 1 ) 
" كتاب " القائد إلى تصحيح العقائد " 
 يقول الشيخ محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة " وهو كتاب  من أجود ما كتب في بابه في مناقشة المتكلمين والمتفلسفة الذين انحرفوا بتطرفهم وتعمقهم في النظر والأقيسة والمباحث حتى خرجوا عن صراط الله المستقيم الذي سار عليه النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين من إثبات صفات الله الكمال لله تعالى من علوه سبحانه وتعالى " 

حقق العلامة المؤلف هذه المطالب بالأدلة الفطرية والنقلية من الكتاب والسنة على طريقة السلف الصالح من الصحابة وأكابر التابعين وناق من خالف ذلك من الفلاسفة كابن سينا وروؤساء علم الكلام كالرازي والغزالي والعضد والسعد فأثبت بذلك ما قرره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كتبه المحققة الشافية الكافية بأوضح حجة وأقوى برهان  " 

( 2 ) 
كتاب " عقيدة العرب في وثنيتهم " 
طبع ضمن " مجموع " يحتوي على خمس رسائل للمعلمي إعداد ماجد الزيادي 
 " وقد تحدث فيها الشيخ عن توحيد المشركين وجمعهم بين الإيمان والشرك وكيف دخلت الوثنية بلاد العرب والمنشأ في نصب الأصنام والتعريف ب "  اللات والعزى " 

( 3 ) 
تحقيق " الرد على الأخنائي واستحباب زيارة خير البرية الزيارة الشرعية " 
      تأليف " شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله " 
    الطبعة الأولى منه طبعته المطبعة السلفية بتحقيق محب الدين الخطيب أما الطبعة الثانية فبتحقيق الشيخ المعلمي طبعته الرئاسة العامة لأدرات البحوث العلمية والأفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد " 
   والشيخ يكتفي في التخريج بالصحيحين إذا كان الحديث فيهما أو في أحدهما فإن لم يجده خرجه من السنن الأربعة فإن لم يجده خرجه من الموطأ ومسند أحمد ولا ينقد ما كان مخرجا في هذه الأصول وما نقد سوى حديث واحد وهو " من حج ولم يزرني فقد جفاني ومن زارني بعد موتي فكأنما زراني في حياتي " 
بلغ عدد الأحاديث بدون مكرر ( 127 ) حديثا ً " 

( 4 ) 
" تحقيق " الجواب الباهر في زورا المقابر " 
تأليف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 
كثيرا ما يعزو في التخريج إلى تحقيقه لكتاب " الرد على الأخنائي "
ويظهر من تعليقه وتخريجه للاحاديث اعتناؤه بلفظ الحديث الاورد في كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ومقارنته ما يعزوه إليه مع التنبيه على الخلاف فيه " 
( 5 ) 
تأليف " رفع الاشتباه عن معنى العبادة والإله وتحقيق معنى التوحيد والشرك بالله " " وهو " مخطوط " 
ذكره في سبعة مواضع من كتابه " القائد إلى تصحيح العقائد " ويسميه اختصارا " العبادة " 
قال في مقدمته " استقرأت فيه الآيات القرآنية ودلائل السنة والسيرة والتاريخ وغيرها لتحقيق ما هي العبادة ثم تحقيق ما هو عبدة الله تعالى مما هو عبادة لغيره يسر الله نشره " 

قال منصور السماري ( ص 44-45 ) : 
" وهذا المخطوط يقع في أربع مجلدات : ...|"

ثم قال في مقدمة كتابه كما ذكر السماري : 
" أما بعد فإني قد تدبرت الخلاف المستطير بين الأمة في القرون المتأخرة في شأن الاستغاثة بالصالحين الموتى وتعظيم قبورهم ومشاهدهم وتعظيم قبورهم ومشاهدهم وتعظيم بعض المشايخ الأحياء وزعم بعض الأمة في كثير من ذلك أنه شرك وبعضها أنه بدعة  وبعضها أنها من الدين الحق ورأيت كثيرا من الناس قد وقعوا في تعظيم الكواكب والروحانيين والجن مما يطول شرحه وهو موجود في كتب التنجيم والتعزيم ك " شمس المعارف " وغيرها وعلمت أن مسلما من المسلمين لا يقدم على ما يعلم أنه شرك ولا على تكفير من يعلم أنه غير كافر ولكنه وقع الاختلاف في حقيقة الشرك ....
وذكر في ( ص 411 ) 
" ... وذكر عقيدة الصابئة وما قيل فيهم وفي عقائدهم ووصفهم للكواكب بأنها أرباب آلهة وأن الله تعالى هو رب الأرباب وإله الآلهة .."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 3 ) 

تابع / 
قال ( ص 55-65 ) : 
( 7 )  ومن مؤلفات ذهبي العصر رحمه الله : 
" كتاب " دين العجائز " أو " يسر العقيدة الإسلامية " 
قال الزيادي في ( ص 37-38 ) قال المعلمي في أولها : 
" ... أما بعد فإن الناس قد تشعبوا في العقائد وتفرقوا فيها فرقا وأمعنت كل فرقة في الانتصار لقولها ودفع ما عداه وصارت كتب العقائد على ثلاث طبقات : 
-      مختصرات يسرد مؤلفوها عقائد سلفهم ويلزمون ابناء تلك الفرقة بحفظها واعتقادها والاستيقان بها ولا يذكرون حجة ولا دليلا 
-      متوسطات يسوق مصنفوها عقائد فرقتهم ونقض ما احتج به قدماؤها عليها 
-      مطولات يبسط فيها الخلاف مع ذكر كثير من الحجج مع تدقيق الكلام بحيث يصعب المرام ويعتاض على الأفهام " 

        ( 8 ) 
   " مناقشة لبعض أدلة الصوفية في الرياضة " 
       قال الزيادي ( ص 40 ) قال المعلمي في أولها : 
     " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وأما وقوع بعض المسلمين في هذه الرياضة  فمن طريقين : 
-      الغلو 
-      النقل عن الأمم الأخرى .

( 9 ) 
" كتاب " الرد على المتصوفة القائلين بوحدة الوجود " 
أو الرد على حسن الضالعي الداعي إلى مذهب أهل الحلول والأتحاد في منطقة صبيا 
رسالة رد فيها على رجل يدعى " السيد حسن الضالعي " كان في " صبيا " يتظاهر بالحلول والأتحاد بحيث يرى الشي كالرجل والبقرة والشاة والدابة " 

( 10 ) 

 " كتاب " صدع الدجنة في فصل البدعة عن السنة " 
  قال الزيادي ( ص 36-37 ) قال المعلمي في أولها : 
 " الحمد لله الهادي إلى سواء الصراط جاعل دينه عدلا وسطا بعيدا عن التفريط والإفراط ... وأكمل لهم الدين وأتم النعمة على المؤمنين ورضي الإسلام دينا إلى أن يرث الأرض ومن عليها وهو خير الوارثين ...
قال الزيادي : 
" وفي هذه الرسالة عرّف السنة والبدعة وناقش البدعة وبين منزلة كتاب " الشاطبي " الأعتصام " 

( 11 ) 

" كتاب " تحقيق البدعة " 
قال السماري : ( ص 47 ) : 
" رسالة قال المعلمي في أولها .....تحقيق معنى التوحيد والشرك بالله ونبهت في مقدمتها عن الأمور التي يحتاج لها الناس ويستندون إليها وهي غير صالحة لذلك ... ورأيت الكتب والرسائل التي ألفت في التحذير من البدع منها ما لا يكاد يستفيد منه إلا العلماء ككتاب " الأعتصام " للشاطبي ومنها ما هو غير محرر ك " الباعث " لأبي شامة " ورأيت الكلام فيها يحتاج إلى بسط فآثرت إفرادها برسالة أقتصر فيها على ما لا بد منه ...." 


( 12 ) 
قال ( ص 64 -65 ) 

" كتاب " مقام إبراهيم عليه السلام " 
  " هل يجوز تأخيره عن موضعه عند الحاجة لتوسيع المطاف ؟ 
  طبع في حياة المؤلف وقد رجح في هذه الرسالة : " الجواز " وعارض هذه الفتوى " سليمان بن عبد الرحمن بن حمدان فألف في الرد كتابا أسماه " نقض المباني من فتوى اليماني " و " تحقيق المرام فيما يتعلق بالمقام " وقد أساء فيه للشيخ المعلمي رحمه الله فرد عليه مفتي الديار السعودية في زمانه : الشيخ العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ بكتاب أسماه : " نصيحة الإخوان ببيان بعض ما في نقض المباني لابن حمدان من الخبط والخلط والجهل والبهتان " وأعقبهما برسالة : 
" الجواب المستقيم في جواز نقل مقام إبراهيم " 
وكذا رد عليه الشيخ عبد الله بن زيد آل محمود رئيس المحاكم الشرعية والشئون الدينية بدولة قطر في رسالة أسماها " تحقيق المقال في جواز تحويل المقام لضرورة توسعة المطاف بالبيت الحرام وفيه الرد على نقض البنيان لمؤلفه سليمان بن حمدان " 

( 13 ) 
قال ( ص 78-80 ) 
" كتاب "  الأنوار الكاشفة لمكا في كتاب " أضواء على السنة " من الزلل والتضليل والمجازفة " 
وهو رد على كتاب جمعه محمود أبو رية وسماه " أضواء على السنة المحمدية " 
وقال عنه الشيخ رحمه الله في " مقدمة كتابه " : 
" .. طالعته وتدبرته فوجدته جمعا وترتيبا وتكميلا للمطاعن في السنة النبوية مع أشياء أخرى تتعلق بالمصطلح وغيره وقد ألف أخي العلامة محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة وهو على فراش المرض عافاه الله ردا  مبسوطا على كتاب أبي رية لم يكمل حتى الآن ...|"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 4 ) 

" قال المؤلف في " موسوعة المعلمي اليماني " مؤلفاته " ( ص 84-90)

( التنكيل ) 
" طبع الكتاب بتحقيق العلاّمة محمد بن ناصر الألباني رحمه الله وصدرت الطبعة الأولى 
بعد أن طبع المعلمي رحمه الله رسالته ( طليعة التنكيل ) والتي هي عبارة عن نموذج من مغالطات الكوثري كتب الكوثري رسالة بعنوان " الترحيب بنقد التأنيب " مبينا فيها أخطاء وقعت في رسالة المعلمي " الطليعة " 
فكتب المعلمي رحمه الله رسالة بعنوان " تعزيز الطليعة " بين فيها الداعي لهذه الأخطاء قال في أولها : 
" أما بعد فهذه رسالة أردفت بها رسالتي " طليعة التنكيل " لما وقفت على رسالة الأستاذ محمد زاهد الكوثري التي سماها " الترحيب بنقد التأنيب " يرد بها على الطليعة وأسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه " 
بعد هذه الرسالة كتب المعلمي رحمه الله رسالة بعنوان : " شكر الترحيب " هذه الرسالة إلى قسمين : 
-      القسم الأول : في أشياء أخذها على الأستاذ وهو محق في الجملة 
-      القسم الثاني : في أمور تجناها الأستاذ 
( 1 ) 
 بعد كتابة المؤلف رحمه الله " التنكيل " كتب رسالة بعنوان : " تنزيه الإمام الشافعي عن مطاعن الكوثري " قال في أولها : 
" أما بعد فإني وقفت على كتاب " تأنيب الخطيب " للأستاذ محمد زاهد الكوثري ورأيته تعدى ما يوافق عليه هو من توقير الإمام أبي حنيفة وحسن الذب عنه إلى الطعن في غيره من أئمة الفقه والحديث جمعت كتابا في رد الباطل من مطاعن الكوثري سميته " التنكيل بما في تأنيب الكوثري من الأباطيل " 

  نقلنا أهم كتب المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله ( ذهبي العصر )

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وننقل بعض الفوائد من كتاب الفاضل " إسلام محمود النجار " 
        " فوائد وقواعد في الجرح والتعديل وعلوم الحديث " المسمى :  ب" بلوغ الأماني من كلام المعلمي اليماني " 

    قال ( ص 4-5 ) : 
" فالحمد لله الذي جعل في كل زمان فترة من الرسل بقايا من أهل العلم يدعون من ضل إلى الهدى ويصبرون منهم على الأذى يحيون بكتاب الله الموتى ويبصرن بنور الله أهل العمى فكم من قتيل لإبليس قد أحيوه وكم من ضال تائه قد هدوه فما أحسن أثرهم على الناس وأقبح أثر الناس عليهم ينفون عن كتاب الله تحريف الغالين وانتحال المبطلين وتأويل الجاهلين الذين عقدوا ألوية البدعة وأطلقوا عقال الفتنة فهم مختلفون في الكتاب يقولون على الله وفي الله وفي الكتاب يقولون على الله بغير علم يتكلمون بالمتشابه من الكلام ويخدعون جهال الناس بما يشبهون عليهم فنعوذ بالله من فتن المضلين " 
    " من كلام الإمام أحمد " رحمه الله " في كتابه " الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية " ( ص 6 ) .

وقد جاء " المعلمي " رحمه الله في فترة كانت الأمة فيها في سبات عميق 
وبعد عن النبعين الصافين الكتاب والسنة سوى طائفة قليلة غرييبة بين الناس قائمة بأمر الله مصداقا لحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا يزال من أمتي أمة قائمة بأمر الله لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خالفهم حتى يأتيهم أمر الله وهم على ذلك " 

وقد كان المعلمي رحمه الله أحد أولئك الأشاوس الأكابر الذين عملوا على هداية الأمة ونشر العلم الصحيح ووقفوا لجيوش الباطل وكسروا هجماته وصولاته على جموع  أهل السنة والحديث 
وكان من أولئك الذين يعملون في صمت لإحياء منهج أهل السنة والجماعة أصحاب الحديث السلف الصالحين ... 

وقال ( ص 7-8 ) : 
" يقول علم من أعلام الحديث والسنة في زمانه وهو عبد الله بن الذهبي معلقا على كلامه وشاكيا حال أله زمانه : " صدق والله إن طالب الحديث شيء غير الحديث إسم  عرفي لأمور زائدة على ما يحصل ماهية الحديث وكثير منها مراق إلى العلم وأكثرها أمور يشغف بها المحدث من تحصيل النسخ المليحة وتطلب المعالي وتكثير الشيوخ والفرح بالألقاب والثناء وتمني العمر الطويل ليروي وحب التفرد إلى أمور لازمة للأغراض النفسانية لا الأعمال الربانية فإذا كان طلبك لعلم الحديث النبوي محفوظا بهذه الأفات فمتى خلاصك إلى الإخلاص ..." 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" علم الحديث بركته في تقويم خلق المحدث أولا ثم فكره ومذهبه ثانيا فإذا رأيت حديثيا لم يتحسن خلقه ولم يستقم فكره فافهم ان دراسته للحديث لأمر دنيوي قد يكون للمال قد يكون للظهور فمشكلة من يشتغلون بالحديث أنهم لا يتأثرون به " !!! 
" سؤالات الحويني – للألباني – شريط رقم ( 5 ) .

فقراءة تراجم العلماء والصالحين تؤثر في تكوين الشخصية وتحسين الطوية وتطهير النية وإنكسار القلب لرب البرية وتربي الفرد على الخصال الحميدة السوية وتغرس في النفس الكثير من الفضائل كحب العلم والسنة والغيرة والحمية والإجتهاد في العبادة وغيرها من المناقب العلية 
لا سيما قراءة تراجم أهل العلم المعاصرين فإنه مع كثرة الفتن في هذه الأزمان وشيوع الجهل وقلة العلم وقلة الناصح والمعين وكثرة الضغوط والمحن نجدهم يصبرون ويصابرون لنصرة دين الهل وإعلاء كلمته 

فقراءة تراجمهم تذهب من النفس وحشة الغربة وتنزع من القلب مهابة أهل الضلال والفتنة وتبعث الأمل في النفس وتعلي الهمة 


قال العلامة ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : 
" فسبيل طالب الكمال في طلب العلم الإطلاع على الكتب التي قد تخلفت من المصنفات فليكثر من المطالعة فإنه يرى من علوم القوم وعلو همهم ما يشحذ خاطره ويحرك عزيمته للجد وما يخلو كتاب من فائدة فالله الله وعليكم بملاحظة سير السلف ومطالعة تصانيفهم وأخبارهم فالاستكثار من مطالعة كتبهم رؤية لهم كما قيل : 
فاتني أن أرى الديار بطرفي فلعي أرى الديار بمسمعي 
إني أخبر عن حالي ما أشبع من مطالعة الكتب وإذا رأيت كتابا لم أره فكأني وقعت على كنز ...
ولو قلت إني طالعت عشرين ألف مجلد كان أكثر وأنا بعد في الطلب 
فاستفدت بالنظر فيها من ملاحظة سير القوم وقدر هممهم وحفظهم وعبادتهم وغرائب علومهم ما لا يعرفه من لم يطالع فصرت استزري ما الناس فيه وأحتقر همم الطلاب ولله الحمد " 


يقول الإمام ابن قتية الدينوري رحمه الله تعالى : 
" قد كما زمانا نعتذر من الجهل فقد صرنا الآن نحتاج إلى الأعتذار من العلم !! وكنا نؤمل شكر الناس بالتنبيه والدلالة فصرنا نرضى بالسلامة وليس هذا بعجيب مع انقلاب الحوال ولا ينكر مع تغير الزمان وفي الله خلف وهو المستعان .." 

هذا في زمانه رحمه الله فكيف بهذه الأزمان ؟!! 


وقال في ( ص 9 ) : 
قال ابن الجوزي في " صيد الخاطر " ( ص 216 ) : 
" رأيت الأشتغال بالفقه وسماع الحديث لا يكاد يكفي في صلاح القلب إلا أن يمزج بالرقائق والنظر في سير السلف الصالحين لأنهم تناولوا مقصود النقل وخرجوا عن صور الأفعال المأمور بها إلى ذوق معانيها والمراد بها وما أخبرتك بهذا إلا بعد معالجة وذوق لأني وجدت جمهور المحدثين وطلاب الحديث همة احدهم في الحديث العالي وتكثير الأجزاء وجمهور الفقهاء في علوم الجدل وما يغالب به الخصم وكيف يرق القلب مع هذه الأشياء وقد كان جماعة من السلف يقصدون العبد الصالح للنظر الى سمته وهديه لا لاقتباس علمه وذلك أن ثمرة علمه هذيه وسمته فافهم هذا وامزج طلب الفقه والحديث بمطالعة سير السلف والزهاد في الدنيا ليكون سببا لرقة قلبك " 

[ قال " ص 20-22 ) ] 
" الناظر في كتابات الشيخ وتحقيقاته يتضح أنه جليا ما كان عليه الشيخ المعلمي اليماني من عقيدة سلفية واتباع لخير البرية وأنه على عقيدة الفرقة المرضية أهل السنة والجماعة 
بل كان الشيخ رحمه الله من المنافحين عن عقيدة السلف حيث كان من العلماء القلائل الذين بلغوا في اتقان مباحث العقيدة والمعرفة بالفرق المخالفة أصولهم ما لم يبلغه غيرهم 

فتجد في كتابه " القائد إلى تصحيح العقائد " يقرر عقيدة السلف ويبطل ما خالفها من كلام الفرق المخالفة ويجلدلهم بالحجة والبرهان بل لن ليقف معجبا بسعة علم المعلمي وإلمامه بأساليب المتكلمين وهو يجادلهم ويبطل حججهم وسرعان ما يتذكر بأسلوب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في مناقشاته وردوده على أهل الكلام " 

يقول الشيخ محمد عبد الرازق حمزة عن كتاب " القائد " 
" فرغت من قراءة كتاب " القائد إلى تصحيح العقائد " للعلامة المحقق الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي اليماني فإذا هو من أجود ما كتب في بابه في مناقشة المتكلمين والمتفلسفة الذين انحرفوا بتطرفهم وتعمقهم في النظر والأقيسة والمباحث حتى خرجوا عن صراط الله المستقيم الذي سار عليه الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين من إثبات صفات الكمال لله تعالى من علوه سبحانه وتعالى على خلقه علوا حقيقيا وأن الإيمان يزيد وينقص حقيقة يزيد بالطاعات وينقص بالمعاصي وأن الأعمال جزءا من الإيمان لا يتحقق إلا بالتصديق والقول والعمل ...


وكذلك تظهر جهود الشيخ رحمه الله في نشر عقيدة السلف من خلال كتب " العقيدة " التي حققها أو شارك في تحقيقيها ومن ذلك : 
1-           الجواب الباهر في زوار المقابر " لشيخ الإسلام 
2-           " لوامع الأنوار البهية في عقيدة الفرقة المرضية " للسفاريني 
3-           " الرد على الأخنائي " لابن تيمية 
4-           وكذلك من خلال الردود التي كتبها في الرد على المبتدعة والزنادقة وفيها يتضح نفسه السلفي جليا وغيرته ع عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة ومن ذلك : 
-      " القائد إلى تصحيح العقائد " 
-      " إغاثة العلماء من طعن صاحب الوراثة في الإسلام 
-      الرد على المتصوفة القائلين بوحدة الوجود " 

قال ( ص 33 ) : 
  ( 1 ) 
" قال المعلمي اليماني رحمه الله : 
" إنه قد استقر في الأذهان واستغنى عن إقامة البرهان ما للعلم من الشرف والفضيلة وإنه هو الوسيلة لرفع الإنسان في المعنى عما ارتفع عنه في الصورة من البهائم  ومما لا نزاع فيه أن العلموم تتفاوت في مقدرا ذلك الشرف " 

" كل من كان له وقوف على الأمم والأفراد في هذا العصر علم أنه بحق يسمى عصر العلم ولكنه يرى أنه مع ذلك يجب أن يسمى بالنظر إلى تدهور الأخلاق إسما آخر " 

قال ( ص 35 ) في " بلوغ الأماني من كلام المعلمي اليماني " 
   ( 2 ) 
" وقال رحمه الله : 
" من أوسع أودية الباطل الغلو في الأفاضل ومن أمضى أسلحته أن يرمي الغالي كل من يحاول رده إلى الحق يبغض أولئك الأفاضل ومعاداتهم يرى بعض أهل العلم أن النصارى أول من غلوا في عيسى عليه السلام كان الغلاة يرمون كل من أنكر عليهم بأنه يبغض عيسى ويحقره ونحو ذلك فكان هذا من أعظم ما ساعد على انتشار الغلو لأن بقايا أهل الحق كانوا يرون أنهم إذا أنكروا على الغلاة نسبوا إلى ما هو أشد الناس كراهية من بغض عيسى وتحقيره .. وقريب من هذا حال الغلاة من الروافض وحال القبوريين وحال غلاة المقلدين " 


 ( 3 ) 
وقال ( ص 36 ) 
" قد أكثر العارفون بالإسلام المخلصون له من تقرير أن كل ما وقع فيه المسلمون من الضعف والخور والتخاذل وغير ذلك من وجوه الإنحطاط إنما كان لبعدهم عن حقيقة الإسلام وأرى أن ذلك يرجع إلى أمور :
-      التباس ما ليس من الدين بما ه منه 
-      ضعف اليقين بما هو من الدين 
-      عدم العمل بأحكام الدين 
(  4 ) 
 وقال رحمه الله : 
" قد اختلط الحابل بالنابل فطريق النجاة للعالم أن يبدأ فيجرد نفسه من الأهواء ويتدبر حق التدبر ما كان عليه الحال في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيأخذ بذلك ويدع ما يخالفه وأما العامة منهم فهم إلى خير إذا عقلوا وتركوا التعصب لما لا يعلمون وتحروا الإحتياط لدينهم والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم " 
   " الفوائد المجموعة " ( ص 279 ) 


(  5 ) 


وقال رحمه الله : 
" اعلم أن الناس تختلف مدراكهم وأفهامهم وآراؤهم ولا سيما فيما يتعلق بالأمور الدنيوية والغيبية لقصور علم الناس في جانب علم الله تعالى وحكمته ولهذا كان في آيات كثيرة يشكلها كثير من الناس وقد ألفت في ذلك كتب وكذلك استشكال النص لا يعني بطلانه ووجود النصوص التي يستشكل ظاهرها لم يقع في الكتاب والسنة عفوا وإنما هو أمر مقصود شرعا ليبلو الله ما في النفوس ويمتحن ما في الصدور وييسر للعماء أبوابا من الجهاد العلمي يرفعهم به درجات "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ  المحقق حسين سليم أسد  الداراني ] 


  في السلسلة الضعيفة ( ج3/ ص 376-378 ) 
 حديث ( أعف الناس قتلة أهل الإيمان ) 
  " ضعيف " لاضطرابه وجهالته 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
( تنبيه ) : هكذا وقع في جميع المصادر المتقدمة : ( أعف ) من العفة أي : أرحم الناس بخلق الله وأشدهم ابتعادا عن التمثيل والتشويه بالمقتول وكذلك وقع في الأصل المخطوط من " مجمع الزوائد " لكن المصحح الذي قام على طبعه أفسده فجعله : ( أعق ) بالقاف ! وقال معلقا عليه : 
" في الأصل : ( أعف ) " 
وهذا من أعجب ما رأيت من التصحيح بل التصحيف فإن الأصل صحيح رواية ودراية والمصحح بزعمه لا يظهر معناه هنا فإن ( أعق ) من ( العق ) وهو القطع ! 
 وحرف المصحح المشار إليه عنوان الباب الذي ترجم به المصنف الهيثمي للحديث بقوله : " باب حسن القتل " 
فجعله " باب أعق القتل " !! 
فالله المستعان .

..............................  .. "
ولعلي أنقل مقالات الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في تحقيقات الشيخ حسين سليم أسد 
    وليس معنى ذلك التنقص من قدر الشيخ إنما هو إجتهاد الشيخ رحمه الله والمعصوم من عصمه الله وقد يكون الصواب معه " 

قال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج6/ 555 ) : 
   " كنت خرجت الحديث من نسخة مصورة من " مسند أبي يعلى " ثم طبع هذا المسند والحمد لله – بهمة وتحقيق وتعليق الأخ ( حسين سليم أسد ) جزاه الله خيرا وقد بدا لي مما اطلعت عليه من تحقيقاته وتعليقاته أنه من الناشئين في هذا العلم وأنه مثل كثير من أمثاله الذين تزببوا قبل أن يتحصرموا ولا أدل على ذلك من تطاوله على بعض الحفاظ المتقدمين مثل الحافظ ابن حجر الذي رد عليه قوله بجهالة من وثقه ابن حبان واحتج عليه برواية الشيخين عن بعض الرواة وليس له إلا راو واحداً ......." ا ه 


  قال الألباني في " صحيح موارد الظمآن إلى زوائد ابن حبان " 
       ( ج1 / ص 31-50 ) : 
       " الرد على الداراني " 
   " بيد ان قد ظهر أخيرا بعض الناشئين في هذا العلم الذين نرى أنهم لا يزالون في أول الطريق بالنظر لكثرة أخطائهم تأصيلا وتفريعا وهم لكثرتهم في هذا الزمان يقل ذلك منهم ويكثر كل حسب ممارستهم ونبوغهم وإخلاصهم للعمل الشرعي بعامة ولهذا العلم الشريف بخاصة وجمهورهم ممن يذكرني ما نراه منهم – من بالغ أخطائهم تصحيحا وتضعيفا – بلطيف قول الحافظ الذهبي في أمثالهم : " يريد أن يطير ولما يريش " ! ومثله المثل المعروف : ( تزبب قبل أن يتحصرم ) وتكون العاقبة كما جاء في الحكمة : ( من استعجل الشي ء قبل أوانه ابتلي بحرمانه ) ! 

والأنكى من ذلك مخالفة قول ربي العالمين في كتابه : { ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسؤولا } وقوله تعالى 
  { فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون } 

            فكيف يكون حال من تعدى طوره من أولئك المشار إليهم ؟ ويرد بجهل بالغ وجرأة عجيبة على أهل العلم بهذا الفن النابغين فيه ويكرر ذلك بمناسبة وبغير مناسبة " أعني الأخ حسين سليم الداراني السوري الذي بدأت آثاره تظهر في بعض تحقيقاته ومنشوراته من بعد هجرتي من دمشق سنة 1400 ه ببضع سنين وقد رددت عليه كثيرا من تعدياته وأخطائه التي لا يمكن حصرها لكثرتها في عديد من مؤلفاتي وتحقيقاتي ك " السلسلتين " في المجلدات الأخيرة منها لأنه لم يكن معروفا من قبلها ومثل " صحيح الترغيب " وقسميه " الضعيف " وبصورة خاصة في هذا " صحيح الموارد " وقسميه أيضا لكثرة أوهامه فيها كثرة عجيبة متنوعة ولعله يتيسر لي ذكر نماذج منها في هذه المقدمة .

     لقد كنت أود للأخ سليم أن يوقف بحثه ونشاطه في نشر بعض كتب الحديث الأصول التي لم تطبع بعد أو طبعت ولكن طبعات تجارية فيقوم هو بتحقيقها وإعادتها إلى ما تركها عليه مؤلفوها أو قريبا من ذلك  ومن شرح غريب ونحوه فإنه أهل لذلك لو شاء فيما يبدو  لي لنشاطه في البحث ثم يعمل لنشرها فينتفع بذلك العلماء وطلاب العلم بإذنه تعالى ولا يتعدى ذلك إلى ما لا يتقنه من التصحيح والتضعيف والتوثيق والتجريح فذلك ما لا يحسنه إلا { ثلة من الأولين وقليل من الآخرين } والأمثلة التي أشرت إليها كافية في إسداء مثل هذه النصيحة فكيف بالآتي بعد ؟ 

  فإن الذي يعنيني هنا سبب شذوذه ومخالفته لكافة علماء المصطلح في اشتراطهم الحفظ في الثقة على التفصيل الذي سبق بيانه وانه الجهل مقرونا بالعجب والغرور والتقليد الأعمى مع الدفاع عن رأيه ومذهب مقلده بحماس غريب كأنه أتى بشيء لم تستطعه الأوائل مما ذكرني بالحديث الذي يرويه بعضهم " 
    " حبك الشيء يعمي ويصم " 
وقول الشاعر :
    : أتاني هواها قبل أن أعرف الهوى  ... فصادف قلبا خاويا فتمكنا!

   هذا هو الذي أصاب الأخ سليم – عافانا الله وإياه – وإلا فكيف يعقل انحرافه عن جادة العلماء الذين وقفوا على مذهب مقلده ووهنوه فينبري هو بالرد عليهم بغير علم ولا كتاب منير وإنما بشبهة عرضت له ظنها علما ثم بنى عليها علالي وقصوراً كما يأتي بيانه – إن شاء الله تعالى .؟!

لقد كان يكفيه إذا تبنى توثيق مقلده أن يمضي عليه في تخريجاته وتصحيحاته أما أن ينصب نفسه منصب العالم الحافظ النقاد المتمكن من معرفة أقوال الحفاظ الذين تتابعوا على خلاف رأيه الذي استقاه من مذهب مقلده وقد أبانوا عما فيه من العكر فهو – والله – مما لا يستقيم في عقل عاقل يدري ما يخرج من فيه أو يسيل به قلمه ! ذلك لأن التقليد ليس علما باتفاق العلماء فمن أراد الرد عليهم وجب أن يكون رده بعلم وإلا وسعه قوله تعالى { فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون } ولا يسأل من شذ عنهم وظهر خطؤه 


( 1 ) 
" لقد عقد الرجل بحثا في مقدمة طبعته لكتاب الهيثمي هذا " موارد الظمآن " في أربع صفحات ( 1/ 50-51 ) افتتحه بنقل أقوال الحفاظ الذي نسبوا ابن حبان إلى التساهل كابن الصلاح والعراقي والعسقلاني والسخاوي وغيرهم هذا في المتن ثم أخذ في الرد عليهم في التعليق فقال بعد أن حكى عن النووي أن الجمهور لا يحتج بمجهول العدالة وهو معروف العين برواية عدلين : 
-      " ولكن ما أكثر ما تصافح أعيينا عبارة : " ووثقه ابن حبان على عادته في توثيق المجاهيل " !
قلت : وكأنه يغمز مني وربما من غيري – أيضا – وهكذا فهو من إنصافه وعدالته ! لا يذكرني في كل ما وقفت عليه من كلامه إلا ناقدا وأهلا به حين يكون صوابا ثم قال : 
" وأقوال أخرى مثل قول الحافظ ابن حجر ...أبوو سلمة الجهني حدث عنه فضيل بن مرزوق لا يدرى من هو ؟ وقد ذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " .. والحق أنه مجهول الحال ...." 
وبعد التتبع وجدنا ان المجاهيل الذي يوثقهم ابن حبان كما يزعم الكثير فريقان : 
-      الفريق الأول : وهم الذين لا يروي عنهم غير واحد وهو الأهم
-      القريق الثاني : وهم الذين روى عنهم أكثر من واحد !! ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / تضليلات الشيخ حسين سليم أسد الداراني : 

قال الألباني كما في  مقدمة " صحيح موارد الظمآن " ( ص 34- 40 ) : 

" في هذا التمثيل – في المثال الذي ذكره سابقا – تضليل للقراء من ناحيتين :
الأولى : إيهامه إياهم ان الراوي المشار إليه احتج به الشيخان وهذا كذب وأرجو أن لا يكون قد تعمده وإنما أتي من جهله أو تقميشه وقلة تحقيقه ذلك لآنهما إنما أخرجا له متابعة كما قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " التهذيب " ( 6/ 288 ) 
   " الراوي هو " عبد الرحمن بن نمر اليحصبي " 
قال الحافظ : 
" لم يخرج له الشيخان سوى حديث واحد في الكسوف وهو متابعة " ! 

-      والآخر : 
قوله : انه من الثقات " وهذا خلاف الواقع – أيضا – فإنه مختلف فيه فضعفه ابن معين وأب حاتم وابن عدي ووثقه ابن البرقي والذهلي وغن مما لا شك  فيه أن هؤلاء الأئمة الذين ضعفهوه هم أقعد بهذا العلم وأعرف وأشهر من هذين اللذين وثقاه وإن كان تبعهما ابن حبان بقوله في " الثقات " ( 7/ 82 ) لأن البحث إنما يدور حل تساهله : 
" من ثقات أهل الشام ومتقنيهم " 
نعم لا ينافي التضعيف المذكور قول أبي زرعة الدمشقي : 
" حديثه عن الزهري مستوي " 
.....
فليت شعري ما هو ملحظ الداراني في مخالفة هؤلاء الحفاظ جميعا المتقدمين منهم والمتأخرين المجرحين منهم والمحققين ؟! 
أهم شيء جهلوه أو غفلوا عنه وعلمه هو أو اكتشفه هو ؟ !

نعم لقد بدا لنا ما هو في هذا المثال الذي ضربه هو أنه باختصار قلبه للحقائق وإيهامه القراء ان ( الشيخين ) وثقا من ليس بثقة واستكباره عن التسليم لأنه ثقات شهدوا القمر بالأبصار ! 


( 2 ) 
قال الألباني في " صحيح موارد الظمآن " ( ص 39-41 ) 
ثم إن الأخ الداراني – هداه الله – زاد في المغالطة وضرب الأمثلة الخارجة عن الموضوع فذكر أسماء بعض الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم – ممن خرج لهم الشيخان ولم يرو عنهم إلا واحد ! نقل ذلك عن الإمام النووي ! وابن الصلاح ! 
فأقول : لقد تجاهل الداراني – عفا الله عنه – حقيقة اتفق عليها السنة وهي أن الصحابة كلهم عدول بتعديل الله إياهم في آيات كثيرة وأحاديث شهيرة فلا داعي للإطالة فمن شاء راجع كتب المصطلح فانظر مثلا " فتح المغيث " للحافظ السخاوي ( 3/ 100-106 ) 

    فإذا كان الأخ الداراني يعرف هذه الحقيقة ويؤمن بها فإنا نقول له : عن قياسك غير الصحابة من التابعين ومن بعدهم الذين هم بحاجة إلى أن يعدلوا من بعض البشر كيف صح في عقلك أن تقيسهم على الصحابة الذين عدلهم الله تبارك وتعالى ؟ تالله إن هذا لمن أبطل قياس يقوله رجل يدري ما يخرج من فيه ! 


ومن الأمثلة على ذلك : ( زينب بنت كعب بن عجرة ) راوية حديث ( الفريعة ) التي أمرها صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تمكث في بيتها بعد وفاة زوجها ... فهي ممن لم يرو عنها غير ثقتين ولم يوثقها غير ابن حبان ومع ذلك فقد صححت حديثهما لأنه صححه جمع من الحفاظ مثل محمد بن يحيى الذهلي والترمذي وابن الجارود وابن حبان والحاكم والذهبي وابن القيم واحتج به الإمام أحمد إلى كونها تابعية زوج أبي سعيد الخدري وقيل : إنها صحابية 
ومن أوهام الداراني : أنه صحح إسناد حديثها هناك دون أن يحقق أنها ثقة ولو بنقل توثيق ( مقلده ) ابن حبان إياها !! 



قال الألباني في " صحيح موارد الظمآن " ( ص 50 ) :
" بعد هذا البيان الجامع الموجز أقول : 
" على الأخ الداراني أن يعود إلى رشده ويتوب إلى ربه من غروره وعجبه وأن يصلح موقفه مع الأئمة وحفاظ المة وبخاصة من رمى منهم بالجهل وأعظم من ذلك كله وهو المقصود الأكبر من هذا الرد كله : ان يعيد النظر في تلك الأحاديث الضعيفة التي صححها والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله !! .


  ومن بين مقالات الألباني رحمه الله عن مثل هذه الآفة التي انتشرت 
     وهي " إعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه " ! 
قال في " سلسلة الهدى والنور " ( 861 ) 
" آفة الشباب المسلم في العصر الحاضر هو أنهم لمجرد أن يشعروا بأنهم عرفوا شيئا من العلم لم يكونوا من قبل على علم به رفعوا به رؤوسهم وظنوا أنهم قد أحاطا بكل شيء علما ! 
فتسلط عليهم الغرور والعجب ونخشى أن يشملهم قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" ثلاث مهلكات : شح مطاع وهوى متبع وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه 

" 

     وأنقل ما ذكره المحدث الألباني رحمه الله عن تحقيقات الشيخ حسين سليم أسد من بعض كتبه : 

قال الألباني رحمه الله في مقدمة  " الضعيفة " ( ج4/ ص 7-8 ) " 

"    وثمة ناشئ جديد – فيما علمت – له جهود مشكورة في إخراج " مسند أبي يعلى " إلى عالم المطبوعات ولو أنه لم يتم بعد له عليه تعليقات كثيرة في تخريج أحاديثه وتصحيحها وتضعيفها فأنصح له أن يقف في جهوده عند التخريج فقط وأنه إن صحح أو ضعف فبالاعتماد على الحفاظ المعروفين بالتمكن في هذا المجال فقد رأيته صحح حديثا مع ضعف حديثا مع ضعف أحد رواته عنده أيضا لأن له متابعا بزعمه وادعى أن إسناده صحيح لتوهمه أن بعض رواته من الثقات وليس كذلك لأنه اختلط عليه راو بآخر ثم هو لو صح إسناده لم يجز تقوية الضعيف به لأنه موقوف بل هو علة أخرى فيه ولأنه مختصر عنه 

        لهذه الأمثلة وغيرها أنصح لكل من يكتب في مجال التصحيح والتضعيف ان يتئد ولا يستعجل في إصدار احكامه على الأحاديث إلا بعد أن يمضي عليه دهر طويل في دراسة هذا العلم في أصوله وتراجم رجاله ومعرفة علله حين يشعر من نفسه أنه تمكن من ذلك كله نظرا وتطبيقا بحيث يجد أن تحقيقاته – ولو على الغالب – توافق تحقيقات الحفاظ المبرزين في هذا العلم كالذهبي والزيلعي والعسقلاني وغيرهم 

" أنصح بهذا لكل إخواننا المشتغلين بهذا العلم حتى لا يقعوا في مخالفة قول الله تبارك وتعالى { ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسؤولا } 

  " ولكي لا يصدق عليهم المثل المعروف : 
   " تزبب قبل أن يتحصرم " 

ولا يصيبهم ما جاء في بعض الحكم : 
" من استعجل الشيء قبل أوانه ابتلي بحرمانه " 

ذاكرا مع هذا ما صح من قول بعض السلف : 
" ليس أحد بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا ويؤخذ من قوله ويترك إلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " 

.....انتهى ........

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ المحدث حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله ] 

في السلسلة الضعيفة ( ج3/ ص 460 -461/ ح 1297 ) 
 في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن سعد في " الطبقات " وابن أبي خيثمة في " التاريخ " وابن أبي عاصم في " الآحاد " والبزار في " مسنده " والطبراني في " مسند الشاميين " حديث " لتقاتلن المشركين حتى تقاتل بقيتكم الدجال على نهر بالأردن أنتم شرقية وهم غربيه وما أدري أين الأردن يومئذ من الأرض " 

" ضعيف " آفته محمد بن أبان القرشي " 
قال الذهبي في " الميزان " : 
  " ضعفه أبو داود وابن معين وقال البخاري : ليس بالقوي " 
وذكره ابن حبان في " الضعفاء والمتروكين " ( 2\260 )
قال الألباني : 
" وأما قول الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 7/ 349 ) 
" رواه الطبراني والبزار ورجاله البزار ثقات " 
وأٌقره الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي في تعليقه على " كشف الأستار " وذلك من أوهامهما فإنه عند البزار من طريق محمد بن أبان القرشي أيضا وفي اعتقادي أن سبب الوهم هو أنهما ظنا أنه محمد بن أبان بن وزير البلخي وهو ثقة حافظ من شيوخ البخاري وليس به " 

      ( تنويه ) 
" قال الألباني : 
" كتبت هذا لما كثر السؤال عنه بمناسبة احتلال اليهود للضفة الغربية من الأردن أول حزيران سنة 1967 م أخزاهم الله وأذلهم وظهر البلاد منهم ومن أعوانهم " 

....................

  الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي رحمه الله من متعصبة الأحناف وذلك من خلال  مؤلفاته  وتحقيقاته " 

  قال الشيخ صلاح الدين مقبول أحمد في " زوابع في وجه السنة " ( ص 219 ) 
" وقد قال  الشافعي – رحمه الله -  في الرسالة " ( ص 219 ) : 
" وأما ما نخالف حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثابتا عنه فأرجو أن لا يؤخذ ذلك علينا إن شاء الله وليس ذلك لأحد ولكن قد يجهل الرجل السنة فيكون له قول يخالفها لا أنه عمد خلافها وقد يغفل المرء ويخطئ في التأويل " 


   وقال ( ص 223 ) : 
           " ولا تزال تصدر كتب وبحوث في إقناع الناس على ما هم عليه من محض التقليد وأسو أمثال في هذا الباب هو كتيب معاصر مسمى ب " أثر الحديث الشريف في اختلاف الفقهاء " واسمه ينبئ عن نوايا مؤلفه كأن الذنب كل الذنب الأحاديث الشريفة لا لم لا يعمل بها من المقلدة والسبب في وقوعه  في الهوة أنه يستنبط الحكم الكلي من الأحاديث الجزئية لإثبات ما يراه من الالتزام بالتقليد 

   فالكتاب عبارة محاولة مستميتة لإقناع الناس بمحض التقليد وصدهم عن قبول الحق وزد إلى ذلك أنه يلمز ويهمز ممن يدعو إلى العمل بالحديث وترك التقليد الأعمى ويرميهم بالجهل ويدعي  أن الدعوة إلى العمل بالحديث الآن يعتبر هدما لبناء السنة فنسأل الهل السلامة " 

               " ..وقد رد الشيخ الألباني على هذا الكتيب في مقدمة الطبعة الثالثة من كتاب الآيات البينات في عدم سماع الأموات وهناك كتيب آخر في نفس الموضوع باسم " زلزوم إتباع مذاهب الأئمة حسما للفوضى الدينية " للمدعو الشيخ محمد الحامد " يحاول فيه فرض التقليد على الناس مما يندى له جبين التقليد ونعوذ بالهل من هذا الخذلان .." 

لعل الشيخ عبد الحي الكهنوي – رحمه الله – قال في أمثال هؤلاء في كتابه " الفوائد البينة في تراجم الحنفية ( ص 116 ) : " وإلى الله المشتكى زماننا حيث يطعنون على من ترك تقليد إمامه في مسألة واحدة لقوة دليلها ويخرجونه عن جماعة مقلديه ولا عجب منهم فإنهم من العوام إنما العجب ممن يتشبه بالعلماء ويمشي مشيهم كالأنعام " 


وقال ( ص 226 ) 
" قال الشافعي ": قيل لمالك : هل رأيت أبا حنيفة ؟ قال نعم رأيت رجلا لو كلمك في هذه السارية ان يجعلها ذهبا لقام بحجته " 
وقال الشافعي : " من أراد الحديث الصحيح فعليه بمالك ومن اراد الجدل فعليه بأبي حنيفة ومن أراد التفسير فعليه بمقاتل بن حبان " 
وقال مالك في الشافعي : : " ما يأتيني قرشي أفهم من هذا الفتى – يعني الشافعي " 
وقال أحمد : " كان الفقهاء والمحدثون صيادلة فجاء الشافعي طبيباً صيدلانيا ما رأت العيون مثله " 

وقال في " زوابع في وجه السنة " ( ص 232-233 ) 
قال ابو شامة المقدسي رحمه الله : 
        " ومن العجب أن كثيرا منهم إذا ورد على مذهبهم أثر عن بعض أكابر الصحابة يقول مبادراً بلا حياء وحشمة : " مذهب الشافعي الجديد ان قول الصحابي ليس بحجة " ويرد قول أبي بكر وعمر – رضي الله عنهما – ولا يرد قول أبي إسحاق والغزالي 
ومع هذا يرون مصنفات أبي إسحاق وغيره مشحونة بتخطئة المزني وغيره من الأكابر فيما خالفوا فيه مذهبهم فلا تراهم ينكرون شيئا من هذا !! 
     " مختصر المؤمل " لأبي شامة ( ص 71 ) 


وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - : 
" وجمهور المتعصبين لا يعرفون من الكتاب والسنة إلا ما شاء الله بل يتمسكون بأحاديث ضعيفة وآراء فاسدة أو حكايات عن بعض العلماء والشيوخ قد تكون صدقا وقد تكون كذبا 
وإنكانت صدقا فليس صاحبها معصوما يتمسكون بنقل غير مصدق عن قائل غير معصوم ويدعون النقل المصدق عن القائل المعصوم وهو ما نقله الثقات الأثبات من أهل العلم ودونوه في الكتب الصحاح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .." 
    " فتاوى شيخ الإسلام " ( 22/ 254-255 ) 

  وقال الإمام ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في " تلبيس إبليس " ( ص 120 ) 
" ومن ذلك ( إي من تلبيس إبليس على الفقهاء ) أن أحدهم يتبين له الصواب مع خصمه ولا يرجع ويضيق صدره كيف ظهر الحق مع خصمه ؟ وربما اجتهد في رده مع علمه أنه الحق وهذا من أقبح القبيح لأن المناظرة غنما وضعت لبيان الحق 
وقد قال الشافعي رحمه الله : 
" ما ناظرت أحدا فأنكر الحجة إلا سقط من عيني ولا قبلها إلا هبته وما ناظرت أحدا فباليت مع من كانت الحجة إن كانت معه صرت إليه " 

وقال ( ص 253 -255 ) 
" .. عرفنا آراء كبار علماء الحنفية في العصر الحاضر في شبة القارة الهندية الذين نذروا حياتهم للدفاع عن المذهب الحنفي واثبات انه هو المذهب الصحيح الموافق للاحاديث النبوية وفي سبيل ترجيح المذهب لا يتأخرون عن رفض بعض احاديث الصحيحين او تأويلها بما لا تتحمله اللغة العربية ..." 
   ومن بين ذلك : 
( 1 ) تحريف في مسند الحميدي : 

    " وردت رواية عبد الله بن عمر في رفع اليدين في الصلاة في مسند الحميدي كما يلي : 
   " حدثنا الحميدي قال : ثنا الزهري قال : أخبرني سالم بن عبد الله عن أبيه قال : 
 " رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا افتتح الصلاة رفع يديه حذو منكبيه وإذا اراد أن يركع وبعد ما يرفع رأسه من الركوع فلا يرفع ولابين السجدتين .." 

               هكذا وردت هذه الرواية محرفة في مسند الحميدي المطبوع بتحقيق " الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي " ولما كان هذا التحريف في الرواية يوافق مذهب الحنفية في ترك رفع اليدين في الصلاة تناولتها عديد من الصحف والمجلات في أوساط الأحناف في شبة القارة الهندية بالنشر والدعاية في تأييد المذهب لأنه حديث وحيد في الموضوع ورد بسند صحيح متفق عليه لدى أئمة الصنعة " 


  " انبساط الشيخ الأعظمي لهذا التحريف : 
 " وعلى هذا كان طبيعيا انبساط الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي لهذه الرواية فعلق عليها خلاف عادته ..." 

وقال ( ص 256 ) 
" .. والشيخ الأعظمي لا يعذر عند الباحثين في عدم الإشارة إلى التحريف في هذه الرواية بل ملابسات التحقيق تنم عن تعمده في هذا الأمر 
لأنه اطلع على نسخة الظاهرية أيضا وقابل نسخته عليها ..." 

" إن تعجب فعجب من هذا الخذلان في السكوت على هذا التحريف في الحديث النبوي بدون الإشارة إليه مع أنه أشار إلى نسخة الظاهرية عند التعليق على الحديث " 


ولو ذكر ما في نسخة الظاهرية حتى في " الاستدراك والتعقيب على المجدل الثاني " لكفاه عذرا عند الناس والله يتولى السرائر – ولكن لم يفعل ذلك أيضا مع أنه استدرك على تعليق الحديث رقم ( 615 ) الذي هو بعد الرواية المحرفة فوراً 
كذا لم يذكره في جدول تصحيح الأخطاء أيضا وذكر خطأ واقعا في التعليق رقم ( 5 ) من الحديث رقم ( 613 ) قبل التعليق ( رقم 5 ) الذي يتعلق بالرواية المحرفة " 


     قال ( ص 258-259 ) : 


" إن دل هذا التغاضي عن التحريف في هذه الرواية على شيء فإنما يدل على أنه أعماه التقليد وأصمه عن سماع القول المفيد فغفل عن معرة الكذب في الحديث في موافقة الحديث حتى هان عليه أن يقول بلا حياء وحشمة : 
" ...... ولم يتعرض أحد من المحدثين لرواية الحميدي هذه " 
" وما هي بأول قارورة كسرت .
وهدف هذا الأسلوب الماكر التعيس في تحريف الأحاديث هو إقناع الجهلة بما هم عليه من العمل خلاف السنة الثابتة وهذا يخالف مكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الشيم التي تنشأ من الأشتغال بعلم الحديث النبوي فنسأل الله السلامة 


" علم الحديث يناسب مكارم الأخلاق 
   قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله : 
 " علم الحديث شريف يناسب مكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الشيم وهو من علوم الآخرة ومن حرمه حرم خيرا عظيما ومن رزقه نال فضلا جزيلا فعلى صاحبه تصحيح النية وتطهير قلبه من أغراض الدنيا " 

قال الشيخ صلاح الدين مقبول ( ص 259-260 ) : 
   " تحامل الأعظمي على الألباني " 
" من قرأ رده على العلامة الألباني يشهد على انه بعيد من مكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الشيم لأن الأعظمي لم يترك كلمة في المعاجم تدل على التجهيل والتضليل إلا نعت الألباني بها ومنها : 

( 1 ) 
 " الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني شديد الولوع بتخطئة الحذاق من كبار علماء الإسلام .. ويكثر من ذلك حتى يظن الجهلة والسذج من العلماء أن الألباني نبغ في هذا العصر نبوغا يندر مثله " 
( 2 ) 
" الألباني لم يتلق العلم من أفواه العلماء ... فماله وللعلم ولم يتعلم وقد بلغني أن مبلغ علمه " مختصر القدروي وجل مهارته في تصليح الساعات ويعترف بذلك هو ويتبجح " 

( 3 ) 
" زعم الألباني ان المباركفوري صاحب التحفة " حنفي " كما في فهرس " المسح على الجوربين " 
والوواقع ان المباركفوري من مشاهير الشاذة المعاندين للأئمة الأربعة وإن كان الألباني في شك من هذا فليسأل تلميذه : الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي المراكشي " 

 قلت : ومن المعلوم تحامل متعصبة الأحناف على العلامة عبد الرحمن المباركفوري فهو عالم متبع غير مقلد لأحد تقليدا أعمى فإذا استبانت عنده سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقدم عليها قول أحد كائنا مكن كان كما في " تحفة الأحوذي " وطبعا هذا لا يعجب الشيخ الأعظمي وهو تلميذه الكوثري وذكر الأعظمي العلامة الدكتور تقي الدين الهلالي المراكشي بدون مناسبة وهذا يدل على أنه متضايق من شخصيته الجبارة العملاقة ومعروف ان الدكتور الهلالي من المعروفين باتباع السنة والدفاع عن الحديث والتمسك به عقيدة ومنهجاً " 

  وأخيرا كتب الدكتور كتابا قيما في تنبيه جماعة التبليغ على أخطائهم وأظن ان العظمي الآن يضيق به ذرعا اكثر مما كان عليه من قبل ولله الحمد والمنة " 




( 4 ) 
" ومنها قوله في " الصحيحة 3/ 188 ) : 
" هذا تحقيق استفدناه من تحقيقات الأئمة " 
 فإن هذا كلام لم تتسع آفاق علمه ولو اتسعت لعلم أن محدث الهند الشيخ النيموى سبقه الى هذا التحقيق ....

  " والنيموى : هو الشيخ محمد ظهير أحمد شوق النيموى الحنفي ( 1322 ه ) قضى حياته في إرساء قواعد الحنفية وتأييدها له مباحث ومناقشات حول المسائل الخلافية ومن 
مؤلفاته : " آثار السنن " جمع فيه الأحاديث المؤيدة للمذهب الحنفي " 
( جهود مخلصة في خدمة السنة المطهرة ) ( ص 148 ) 
" وكتاب ( " آثار السنن ) ألف لمضاهاة " بلوغ المرام " للحافظ ابن حجر لأنه كتاب جمع فيه مؤلفه البارع المحدث أحاديث الأحكام بكل دقة ومهارة ولم يعجب " النيموى " هذا العمل الجاد في بيان الأحكام في ضوء الأحاديث الصحيحة الثابتة فألف " آثار السنن " ليقوي مذهب الحنفية 

    وقد رد المباركفوري على " آثار السنن " بكتابه " أبكار المنن " ففي هذه الظروف والملابسات يمكن فهم عقلية الأعظمي في ذكر المباركفوري والهلالي بهذا الجفاء " 


قال الشيخ صلاح الدين مقبول أحد ( ص 262-263 ) : 
" قال الدكتور عبد الرحمن الفريوائي وهو يذكر مدة ملازمته للشيخ محمد أنور شاه الكشميري : 
" والشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي أحد مشاهير الحنفية في هذا العصر تخرج في الدار على الكشميري وهو شديد التمسك بالمذهب الحنفي الذي يتعصب له . لما تدل عليه مؤلفاته الأردية في المسائل الخلافية والمناقشات الجدلية مع علماء أهل الحديث ...." 


قال ( ص 265 ) : 
" ولما كان حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي يدافع عن السنة حتى تحامل على أئمة اهل الحديث ومنها تحامله على الإمام البخاري إذا كان هذا الأختلاف مع المحدثين ينبني على الغيرة على السنة والدفاع عنها حتى لا يتعبد الله سبحانه فلماذا شلت يده من الرد على " تبليغي نصاب " ( المقرر التبليغي " للشيخ محمد زكريا الحنفي الذي يحتوي على سيل من الخرافات والواهيات وانتشر الكتاب بصورة رهيبة في الأوساط الدينية بواسطة جماعة التبليغ وبدت آثاره السيئة في المجتمع حيث أبعد كثيرا من الناس السذج من المنهل الصافي للكتاب والسنة ونزع من قلوبهم العقيدة الصحيحة النقية من أردان الشرك والوثنية والتصوف والرهبانية 



حصل هذا ولا يزال على مرأى ومسمع من الشيخ الأعظمي وفي أوساط الحنفية ولكن لم يحرك ساكنه ولعله التزم بالصمت في هذا الأمر والله أعلم – لئلا يفقد ثقته عند جماعة التبليغ وقوادها أيضا كما فضح نفسه لدى طلبة العلم في العالم الإسلامي  والذين يوافقونه على تطاوله على الحديث والمحدثين لا يوافقونه حبا له بل بغضا لهم وكما يقال : 
      " لا حبا لعلي بل بغضا لمعاوية " 


قال ( ص 277-278 ) : 

" ألد أعداء أهل النة والحديث في العصر الحاضر : 
الشيخ محمد زاهد الكوثري الجركسي الحنفي ( 1371 ه ) كان عارفا باللغات : العربية والتركية والفارسية والجركسية فجمع بدع هذه البلاد وخرافاتها وساعده على ذلك تقبله في بعض البلاد واحتلاله بعض المناصب هناك فوقع في أهل في أهل السنة من المحدثين والفقهاء ما لم يقع فيهم القدامى من أصحاب البدع والأهواء وذلك مع غزارة علمه وسعة اطلاعه على المصادر الإسلامية فنسأل الله السلامة " 


ووصفه الشيخ الألباني بما له وما عليه فقال : 
" ... الذي كان – والحق يقال – على حظ وافر من العلم  بالحديث ورجاله ولكنه مع الأسف كان علمه حجة عليه ووبالاً لأنه لم يزدد به هدى ونوراً  لا في الفروع ولا في الأصول فهو جهمي معطل حنفي هالك في التعصب شديد الطعن والتحامل على أهل الحديث قاطبة المتقدمين منهم والمتأخرين .."

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لو قسمته إلى قسمين:
الأول: من قدح فيهم الشيخ الألباني.
الثاني: من أثنى عليهم الشيخ الألباني.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ان شاء تعالى بعد الانتهاء من هذه السلسلة . وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه . وافرح بالملاحظات سددكم الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ان شاء تعالى بعد الانتهاء من هذه السلسلة . وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه . وافرح بالملاحظات سددكم الله


فرَّحك الله بالجنة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وإياكم ورضي الله عنكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور عبد المعطي أمين  قلعجي ] 

ذكره الألباني في " السلسلة الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 514-516 ) 

في الحديث الذي أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " وابن حبان " وابو نعيم في " الدلائل " والحاكم والبيهقي وفي " دلائل النبوة " 
حديث ( ... يا عمر ! أنا وهو كنا أحوج إلى غير هذا أن تأمرني بحسن الأداء وتأمره بحسن اتباعه اذهب به يا عمر ! وأعطه حقه وزرده عشرين صاعا من تمر مكان ما رعته ) 

قال الألباني : 
" منكر " 
قال الحاكم : 
" صحيح الإسناد " !
ورده الذهبي بقوله : 
" قلت : ما أنكره وأركه ! لا سيما قوله : " مقبلا غير مدبر " فإنه لم يكن في غزوة تبوك قتال " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" وعلته حمزة بن يوسف بن عبد الله بن سلام فإنه ليس بالمعروف ولذلك بيض له الذهبي في " الكاشف " وقال الحافظ : 
" مقبول " 
يعني عند المتابعة وإلا فلين الحديث كما نص عليه في مقدمة " التقريب " 
وكأنه لجهالته لم يورده البخاري في " التاريخ " 
ولا ابن أبي حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " 
واما ابن حبان فذكره في " الثقات " ( 4/ 170 ) على قاعدته في توثيق المجهولين 


 [ تنبيه ] 
" لقد علمت مما تقدم أن الذهبي رد على الحاكم في تصحيحه للحديث ولقد دهشت حقا حين وقع بصري على قول الدكتور عبد المعطي القلعجي المعلق على " الدلائل " ( 6/ 280 ) بقوله : 
         " وقال الذهبي : صحيح " 

قال الألباني : 
" وهذا كذب على الذهبي ولا أقول إنه عن عمد فقد يكون عن جهل وسوء فهم أو غفلة فإن الذهبي قال ما نصه بالحرف : 
" صحيح : قلت : ما أنكره وأركه ....." إلخ .

  فقوله : " صحيح " هو حكاية من الذهبي لتصحيح الحاكم وليس تصحيحا ً من الذهبي كما زعم الدكتور بدليل رده عليه بقوله : 
" قلت : ما أنكره ...." إلخ .


وهذا واضح جدا عند كل من له معرفة باللغة العربية ومعرفة ما بأسلوب الذهبي في تعقبه على الحاكم فإنه يحكي قوله أولا ثم يعقب عليه بما عنده من نقد إن كان عنده فلا أدري – والله – تعليلاً لهذه الكذبة وأي شي خطر في البال فأحلاه مر !


قال الألباني ( ج3/ ص 518 ) : 
" وسيأتي أمثلة أخرى تدل على مبلغ علم هذا الدكتور فانظر مثلا الحديث ( 2208 ) في " الضعيفة " .

قال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج4/ ص 234-236 ) : 
في الحديث ( 2209 ) ( إذا اختلف الناس كان ابن سمية مع الحق ) 
" إسناد ضعيف جداً " أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير "  رجاله ثقات غير ضرار بن صرد أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وقال : " قال النسائي وغيره : متروك " 
وقد خولف في إسناده فرواه معاوية بن هشام عن عمار بن زريق ... ولم يذكر علقمة 
أخرجه الطبراني أيضا عقبه كأنه يشير إلى تخطئة ضرار في إسناده وإلى إعلال الحديث بالانقطاع فإن سالم بن أبي الجعد لم يلق ابن مسعود  كما قال علي بن المديني 
قال الهيثمي رحمه الله ( 7/ 243 ) : 
" رواه الطبراني وفيه ضرار بن صرد وهو ضعيف " " 

ثم وجدت لمعاوية بن هشام متابعا أخرجه البيهقي في " دلائل النبوة " ( 6/ 422 ) من طريق أبي الجواب – اسمه الأحوص بن جواب الكوفي – ثقة من رجال مسلم 

 وأما قول الدكتور القلعجي في تعليقه على " الدلائل " 
أخرجه الحاكم في " المستدرك " ( 3/ 391 ) من طريق أبي البختري وصححه ووافقه الذهبي " ! 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" ففي هذا التخريج  أمورا تدل على جهل بهذا العلم وافتئات عليه أذكر بعضها : 

1-           من الواضح أن ضمير قوله : " أخرجه " إنما يعود إلى حديث عبد الله وهو ابن مسعود فماذا يقول القارئ إذا كان الحديث الذي رواه الحاكم في الموضع الذي أشار إليه الدكتور ليس من رواية ابن مسعود وإنما هو عن " حذيفة " ! 
2-           ما فائدة قوله : " من طريق أبي البختري " وليس له ذكر في حديث ابن مسعود عند البيهقي فإنه لا يقال مثله في فن التخريج إلا إذا كان الرجل في طريق الحديث المخرج ! وإلا كان الكلام لغوا لا معنى له ! ولو أنه قال ": من حديث حذيفة " لكان أقرب إلى الصواب وكان مفيداً 
3-           إن تخريجه يشعر أن الحاكم رواه مروفعا وليس كذلك فإنه أخرجه من طريق مسلم الأعور عن حبة العرني وهو موقوف من كلام حذيفة رضي الله عنه 
4-           لقد أقر الحاكم والذهبي على تصحيحهما وهو يرى بعينه أن فوق أبي البختري مسلم الأعور وهو ضعيف جدا لكن الظاهر أنه لم يعرفه لأنه وقع في " المستدرك " : " مسلم بن عبد الله الأعور " وإنما هو مسلم أبو عبد الله الأعور واسم أبيه كيسان وله ترجمة سيئة في " الضعفاء " للعقيلي الذي زعم الدكتور أنه " حققه ووثقه " 

..... ومثل هذا التخريج وغيره يدل دلالة واضحة على أن الدكتور وليس أهلاً للتخريج بله التحقيق وراجع على سبيل المثال تنبيهي في آخر الحديث المتقدم برقم ( 1341 ) تجد فيه أنه نسب إلى الذهبي تصحيحه إياه بعد تصحيح الحاكم والذهبي قد رد تصحيح الحاكم في نفس الجزء والصفحة التي نسب ذلك فيها إليه !!


وقد ذكر الشيخ رحمه الله بعضا من الأخطاء في السلسلتين على سبيل المثال لتخريجات الدكتور اقتصرنا بالمهم لكي لا يطول المقام منها على سبيل المثال على لا سبيل الاستقصاء : 

قال العلامة المحدث الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( 5713 ) : 
( تنبيه ) 
" كان من البواعث على تخريج هذا الحديث وتحقيق الكلام عليه : 
أنني رأيت الدكتور عبد المعطي قلعجي قد صححه بإيراده إياه في ( فهرس الأحاديث الصحيحة ) الذي وضعه في آخر الضعفاء " للعقيلي واتبعه بفهرس آخر ( للأحاديث الضعيفة والمنكرة والتي لا أصل لها ) وقد أوورد في كل منهما ما حقه أن يذكر في الآخر ! 
الأمر الذي يدل على جهل بالغ بهذا العلم وجرأة عجيبة وتهور لا نعرف له مثيلا والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة جدا لا مجال الآن للإكثار منها فحسبك هذا الحديث المنكر الذي لم يقل بصحته عالم ولا يساعد على إسناده كما رأيت !!!! .


واعجبتني كلمة كنت قد نقلتها سابقا ذكرها ابن الشيخ حماد الأنصاري في " المجموع " ( 2/ 346 ) :
" تحقيقات القلعجي ينبغي أن تعاد طباعتها من جديد " 


 قلت :  " ولا يخفى على طالب علم  الأخطاء التي وقعت للدكتور لأول وهلة يدركها المبتدئ في علم الحديث ولست هنا بحاجة الى التنبيه على أن الخطأ وارد من أي بشر ولكن اخطاء لا تكاد تصدر عن شخص محقق همه تحقيق تراث السلف وإنما الذي لا يغتفر أن يكثر من الباحث الأخطاء في منهجية التحقيق والتسرع في إصدار أحكام تخالف ما عليه المحققين " 


وايضا تحقيقه أكثر من كتاب ومن بين الكتب التي حققها " مسند الفاروق " للحافظ ابن كثير " 
علما بان الكتاب قد حققه الفاضل إمام بن علي بن إمام قدم له الشيخ الدكتور عاصم بن عبد الله القريوتي 
ولقد حققه لما وجد في تحقيق الدكتور من هفوات : 

قال إمام بن علي بن إمام في " المبحث التاسع " 
( ص 75- 80 ) : 
    " نقد الطبعة السابقة للكتاب : 

" قد يتاءل البعض قائلا : ما الداعي لإعادة إخراج هذا الكتاب وقد يبق طبعه ؟ 
فأقول : نعم لقد سبق طبع هذا الكتاب منذ عشرين عاما بتحقيق الطبيب عبد المعطي قلعجي وقبل الجواب على هذا السؤال أنقل للقارئ بعض آراء أهل العلم والمختصين في تحقيقات الدكتور قلعجي  جملة ثم أبين وجه الخلل الواقع في النشرة المطبوعة فأقول : 

قال الشيخ العلامة حماد الأنصاري كل الكتب التي يطبعها القلعجي لا تصلح لا بد أن يعاد تحقيقها وتعاد طباعتها 

وقال – أيضا – سألت عن القلعجي الذي يحقق كتب العلم – لما كنت بمصر – رجلا ثقة فقال لي : هذا رجل بيطري ترك البيطرة واشتغل بتحقيق كتب العلم ونشرها للتجارة وجمع المال ويجمع الشباب والشابات المتبنطلات لهذا الغرض : أنظر " المجموع في ترجمة المحدث الشيخ حماد بن محمد الأنصاري " ( 2/ 594و 620 ) 


وقال الدكتور عبد الله عسيلان في كتابه : " تحقيق المخطوطات بين الواقع والنهج الأمثل " ( ص 77 ) : وقد ظهرت في ساحة التحقيق منذ أمد قريب شرذمة أقحمت نفسها في ميدانه ... واقرب مثال على ذلك : ما خرج لنا من بعض كتب الحديث التي يزعم طبيب أسمه : " عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي أنه تولى تحقيقها وتربو في مجموعها على ستين جزءا وما تراه فيها من تحقيق ينم عن جهل بأصول وأصول العلم الذث تدور في فلكه 

بل يؤكد محمد عبد الله آل شاكر أن المذكور يستحل جهود الآخرين ويسطو عليها حيث يكلفهم بالعمل على تحقيقها بدعوى المشاركة ثم يطبعها باسمه وحده كما حدثه بذلك أحد أساتذة الأزهر ممن روقع في أحابيله ويؤكد تقارب تاريخ صدور بعض هذه الكتب مع كثرة أجزائها مثل كتاب " الثقات " للإمام العجلي الذي صدر سنة 1405 ه وهو جزء واحد وفي السنة نفسها صدر كتاب " دلائل النبوة " للإمام البيهقي في ثمانية أجزاء وصدر في عام 1412 ه كتاب " معرفة السنن والآثار " للبيهقي في خمسة عشر جزءا وبعد أقل من عامين أي في عام 1414 ه يصدر كتاب " الاستذكار " لابن عبد البر وهو كتاب ضخم يقع في ثلاثين جزءا فهل كان يحقق هذه الكتب في وقت واحد أو ان هناك عددا من الأشخاص يعملون خلف الكواليس ..؟ وقد أخبرني الشيخ 


حماد بن محمد الأنصاري بأنه وقف في عمل من تولى إخراج هذه الكتب على طامات وعجائب من التصحيفات والتحريفات والأخطاء في التعليق والتخريج " 

وقد حدثني أحد إخواننا الأفاضل انه سأل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله قبل فاه عمن يقومون بوضع أسمائهم على الكتب لأجل أنهم تولوا الإنفاق على طبعها وتحقيقها فقال له الشيخ : " هذا غش وتدليس وخيانة فإن كان ولا بد فليقل : موله فلان هذا ما قاله الشيخ رحمه الله ولكن " لا حياة لمن تنادي " !!


وممن قام بنقد أعماله : الدكتور زهير بن ناصر الناصر في كتابه : " القول المفيد في الذب عن جامع المسانيد " فقد عقد في كتابه هذا فصلا كاملا لبيان الأغلاط الواقعة في النشرة التي أخرجها الدكتور قلعجي ل " جامع المسانيد والسنن " وقد أجمل الدكتور هذه الأخطاء في عدة نقاط ثم شرع في التفصيل وإليكم مجملة : 

1-           قصور المحقق في تخريجه للأحاديث وتعليقاته عليها 
2-           ضعف المحقق في خدمة نص الحافظ ابن كثير 
3-           وجود الحديث في " مسند أحمد " مع عدم عزوه إليه 
4-           عدم استيعاب المحقق طرق الحديث الواحد 
5-           إيراد المحقق زيادات مخلة لا معنى لها في أسانيد الأحاديث متابعة للمطبوع 
6-           ذكر المحقق ترجمة الراوي الواحد في موضعين فيفرق بين مجتمع ظانا أنهما اثنان 
7-           زيادة المحقق راويا واحدا في الإسناد متابعة للمطبوع 
8-           زيادته راويين في أول الإسناد 
9-           سقوط راو أ كثر في الإسناد مع عدم تنبه المحقق لذلك 
10-     إخلال المحقق بإغفاله ذكر بعض الأحاديث في مرويات التابعي عن الصحابي 
11-     استحداث المحقق تراجم خاطئة أو لا وجود لها نتيجة تحريف في المطبوع 
12-     جعل المحقق الحديث من رواية الإمام أحمد والصواب أنه من زيادات ابنه عبد الله 
13-     سقوط اسم شيخ الإمام أحمد من أول السند نتيجة متابعة المحقق المطبوع 
14-     عدم توثيقه النص على الأصل المخطوط 

وقال عبد الله بن يوسف الجديع في تعليقه على " المقنع في علوم الحديث " لابن الملقن ( 2/ 657 ) تعليقا على نشرة الدكتور قلعجي ل " الضعفاء " الكبير للعقيلي : واعلم أنه وقع في هذه النشرة سقط وتحريف ليس بالقليل فالله المستعان 


وقد قال الدكتور مازن السرساوي في تحقيقه ل " علل ابن المديني " ( ص 7 – ط دار ابن الجوزي ) عند الكلام على نشرات الكتاب السابقة ثم تلاه [ أي : الأعظمي ] الطبيب عبد المعطي قلعجي فأعاد نشر الكتاب وليته ما اتعب نفسه فإنه ما فعل شيئا يذكر بل مسخ الكتاب ولم يحسن قراءة المخطوط وبعد ذلك أخرجه عن موضوعه بهذه الحواشي التي هي في واد والكتاب في واد آخر وهذا شأن الرجل في كل ما يطبعه أو يدعي انه حققه والله يسامحه " 


وأما عن مبلغ علم الدكتور قلعجي بفن صناعة الحديث فقد كفانا الجواب عن هذا الإمام الأباني فقال في " الضعيفة " ( 3/ 529 ) : 
بعد كلام له : وهكذا فليكن تحقيق الدكتور ! وكم له في تعليقاته من مثل هذا وغيره من الأخطاء والأوهام التي تدل على مبلغه من العلم والله المستعان 

وقال في ( 4/ 17 ) – الألباني – 
" وإنما أوقع الدكتور في هذا الخطأ الفاحش افتئاته على هذا العلم وظنه أنه يستطيع أن يخوض فيه تصحيحا وتضعيفا بمجرد أنه نال شهادة الدكتوراه " 

وقال في ( 5/ 235-237 ) :
" ومثل هذا التخريج وغيره يدل دلالة واضحة على أن الدكتور ليس أهلا للتخريج بله التحقيق " 

وقال في ( 7/ 23 ) : 
" وأما الدكتور القلعجي الجريء على تصحيح الأحاديث الضعيفة وتضعيف الأحاديث الصحيحة بجهل بالغ وقلة خوف من الله عزوجل فقد أورد هذا الحديث ... الخ 

هذا ما قاله المختصون في تحقيقات الدكتور قلعجي على وجه الإجمال وإليك الأمثلة التطبيقية على صحة ما قالوه من خلال تحقيقي لهذا الكتاب : 
فأقول وبالله التوفيق : 
يمكن إجمال الأخطاء الواقعة في نشرة الدكتور قلعجي " مسند الفاروق " في عدة نقاط رئيسية وهي : 
1-           إسقاطه لعشرات النصوص من النسخة الخطية 
2-           التصرف في النص بالزيادة والنقصان 
3-           التحريف والتصحيف في النصوص وأسماء الرجال ومتون الأحاديث 
4-           إسقاطه لجميع تعليقات الحافظ ابن حجر 
5-           إثباته بنص لا وجود له في النسخة الخطية 

" ولا يخفى عليك – أيها القارئ – أن خطأ واحدا من هذه الأخط\اء كاف لإسقاط طبعة الدكتور فكيف بها مجتمعة ؟! 

وسأبرهن على كل نوع من هذه الأنواع بذكر عدة امثلة أما الأستقصاء فهذا مما لا سبيل إليه لكثرته وقد وضعت ذلك في آخر الكتاب مع الفهارس لمن يريد النظر فيها " 


وذكر الفاضل / إمام علي إمام في ( ص 80 ) 
         " شكر وعرفان " 
لفضيلة الشيخ  العلامة / عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم بن قاسم 
ولفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور / سعد بن عبد الله الحميد 
وغيرهم " 
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ محقق " الكامل " لابن عدي الدكتور سهيل زكار  ] 


       ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3 / 581-584 ) 
في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن عدي في " الكامل " ( 6/ 2375) وابن حبان في " الضعفاء ( 1/ 146 ) وعنه ابن الجوزي في " الموضوعات " 

حديث " لكل أمر مفتاح ومفتاح الجنة حب المساكين والفقراء وهم جلساء الله يوم القيامة " 
قال الألباني : 
 " موضوع " البلاء من الراوي أحمد بن داود كما قال الذهبي والعسقلاني " 
قال ابن حبان : 
" موضوع وأحمد بن داوود كان يضع الحديث لا يحل ذكره إلا على سبيل الإبانة عن أمره ليتنكب حديثه " 
قال ابن الجوزي : 
" وقال الدارقطني " هذا الحديث وضعه عمر بن راشد الجاري عن مالك وسرقه منه هذا الشيخ فوضعه على أبي مصعب " 

[ تنبيه ] 
" ذكرت أن فيه " مطرفا ً أبا مصعب وهو ثقة كما ذكر الأئمة فما التعليق على ترجمته في الكامل " معزواً للتهذيب : 
     " كذبه الدراقطني " ! 

فهو كذب مخالف للواقع في " التهذيب " وغيره فقد تقدم ما قاله الذهبي في أن البلاء في هذا الحديث من احمد بن داود قال : فقد كذبه الدراقطني وقلت ثمة : وذكر نحوه الحافظ " 

   قال الألباني : 
" والآن أذكر نص كلامه في ذلك ليتبين القارئ كيف وقع هذا الخطأ الفاحش ! 
قال الحافظ في ترجمة مطرف ( 10/ 175-176) :
" ذكره ابن عدي في " الكامل " وقال : يأتي بمناكير : ثم ساق له أحاديث بواطيل من رواية أحمد بن داود أبي صالح الحراني عنه وأحمد كذبه الدراقطني والذنب له فيها لا لمطرف " 

..............
" الدكتور سهيل زكار من الذين برزوا على الساحة باشتغاله بتحقيق ونشر بعض كتب التراث وبالأخص كتب التاريخ ومن أشهر أعماله : 
1-           " الموسوعة الشاملة في تاريخ الحرلاوب الصليبية " ( 50 مجلد ) 
وهي الموسوعة التي جعلته من أشهر من نار على علم من أشهر مؤرخي العصر كما مدحه بذلك الخبيث الجهمي عدنان إبراهيم " 
2-           " الكامل في التاريخ " لابن عدي 
3-           " الطبقات " خليفة خياط 
4-           اخبار القرامطة 
5-           تاريخ ابن خلدون 
6-           تاريخ العرب والإسلام 
7-           تاريخ دمشق 
8-           المنتظم لابن الجوزي 
9-           الفتن " لنعيم بن حماد 
10-     سيرة ابن إسحاق 
" وغيرها من المصنفات التي قد تصل إلى ثلاثمائة كتاب بين تأليف وتحقيق " 
  " كما استفدته من بعض أهل العلم " 
فالرجل صاحب عقيدة باطلة فاسدة باطني خبيث وهي عقيدة الرفض " كما أن تحقيقه لكتب التراث لدس الدس في العسل " 

ومما استفدته من بعض أهل العلم وفقه الله في مبحث " البيان والإنكار لعبث الرافضي سهيل زكار بتراث الأئمة الأخيار " 

  ( 1 ) " ومن المأخذ الأول : 
  " من تحقيقه لكتاب ( طبقات ) خليفة خياط المتوفى : 240 ه ط دار الفكر .

قال في مقدمته صفحة ( 14 ) : 

      " ( وهذا المنهج يفيد أيضا في دراسة التاريخ وخاصة تاريخ بني أمية إذ كان للعصبية القبلية فيه شأن كبير وعندما يعرف المؤرخ قبائل كل إقليم في الدولة يستطيع التوصل إلى حل كثير من المعضلات ويقف على التيارات السياسية وأسرار الحوادث وفي هذا ما فيه من جليل الفائدة " 

  " ما قرره زكار يعد عند من عرف سبيل القوم من السم الخفي الذي يدسه الرافضة في كتب أهل السنة وينخدع به الكثير من القراء ! 
فكأنه يقول للقارئ ويمهد له : أن أهم ما ستستفيد من هذا الكتاب العظيم وهو الوقوف على حقيقة دولة بني أمية وما كانت عليه من شر وعصبية ! 

وهذا مناقض أتم المناقضة لعقيدة المسلمين في هذه الدولة العظيمة التي كسرت هيمنة الكفر من الروم وباقي ملل الكفر والزندقة 
وهي من قادت أعظم الفتوحات في تاريخ الإسلام 
وغن الطعن فيها هو طعن في رؤوسها من أمثال الخليفة الراشد عثمان وكاتب الوحي معاوية رضي الهل عنهم وهذا الذي جعل الرافضة يركزون حربهم على هذه الدولة العظيمة 


يقول الإمام ابن العربي – رحمه الله – في :"العواصم من القواصم " ( ص 157 ) /:
" وعجبا لاستكبار ولاية بني أمية وأول من عقد لهم الولاية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولّى يوم الفتح عتاب بن أسيد بن أبي العيص بن أمية مكة – حرم الله وخير بلاده – وهو فتيء السن قد أبقل أو لم يبقل واستكب معاوية بن أبي سفيان أمينا على وحيه ثم ولى أبو بكر بن يزيد بن أبي سفيان – أخاه – الشام – وما زالوا بعد ذلك يتوقلون في سبيل المجد ويترقون في درج العز حتى أنهتهم الأيام إلى منازل الكرام " 


قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في " منهاج السنة النبوية " ( 4/ 144-146 ) : 
" كان بنو أمية أكثر القبائل عمالا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه لما فتح مكة استعمل عليها عتاب بن أسيد بن أبي العيص بن أمية واستعمل خالد بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية وأخويه أبان بن سعيد وسعيد بن سعيد على أعمال أخر واستعمل أبا سفيان بن حرب بن أمية على نجران أو ابنه يزيد ومات وهو عليها وصاهر نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببناته الثلاثة بني أمية فزوج أكبر بناته زينب بأبي العاص بن الربيع بن أمية بن عبد شمس وحمد صهره لما أراد علي أن يتزوج ببنت أبي جهل فذكر صهرا له من بني أمية بن عبد شمس فأثنى عليه في مصاهرته وقال : " وحدثني فصدقني ووعدني فوفى لي " وزوج ابنتيه لعثمان بن عفان واحدة بعد واحدة وقال : " لو كانت عندنا ثالثة لزوجناها عثمان " 

والرجل له طامات ومنها : 
1-           طعنه الخبيث في ابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وعموم الصحابة 
2-           طعنه في أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها
3-           دعوته لاعتناق دين الرافضة 
4-           طعنه في عثمان رضي الله عنه
5-           طعنه في معاوية رضي الله عنه
6-           طعنه في دولة بني أمية 


..........

 " وما للكتاب من مزية عظيمة عند أئمة هذا الشأن فتنافس عليه دور النشر لطباعته وظهوره للنور : 

  ومن بين المحققين للكتاب " الكامل " لابن عدي الدكتور مازن السرساوي : 
  قال في مقدمة التحقيق ( ص 50-52) : 
" وقد طبع الكتاب عدة طبعات وهي حسب علمي : 
1-           طبعة مطبعة سلما الأعظمي ببغداد وقد قام بتحقيقها شيخنا مسند العراق الحاج : صبحي البدري السامرائي – ولم ينشر منها إلا مقدمة الكامل فحسب وقد اعتمد فيها على مخطوطة أحمد الثالث التركية وليس للمقدمة نسخة سواها " 
2-           طبعة دار الفكر وقد كتب على طرتها في الطبعة الاولى سنة 1404 ه انها بتحقيق لجنة من اهل العلم المختصين باشراف  الناشر ولم يذكر اسم واحد منهم !!! وهذه إحالة على جهالة ولو كان فيهم مختص من أهل العلم لصاحوا به والله أعلم ثم كتب على غلاف الطبعة الثالثة : " الطبعة الأولى بتحقيق الدكتور : سهيل زكار والطبعة الثالثة قرأها ودققها على المخطوطات : يحيى مختار غزواي وقد ذكر ناشروها أنهم اعتمدوا على ثلاث نسخ نسخة المكتبة الظاهرية وأحمد الثالث وفيض الله وقد سقط من هذه التطبعة عدة تراجم  ووقع بها كثير من الأغلاط والتصحيفات " 
3-           طبعة دار الكتب العلمية وهي بتحقيق عادل عبد الموجود وعلي معوض وقد زعموا أنهم اعتمدوا على إحدى عشرة نسخة خطية للكتاب !! وهذا عجيب منهم فإن نسخ الكتاب المعرووفة في العالم لا تجاوز نصف هذا العدد وهي في نهاية المطاف طبعة تجارية كشأن عامة مطبوعات تلك الدار التي صارت علامة سوء العناية بالتراث وتضييعه لا تحقيقه والله المستعان " 
4-           طبعة مكتبة ابن تيمية ل " التراجم الساقطة من كتاب الكامل " وقد نشرها ابو الفضل عبد المحسن الحسيني في جزء وسط وافدنا منه في ذلك 
5-           وقد قام قسم السنة بكلية اصول الدين بجامعة الامام محمد بن سعود بتوزيع الكتاب على طلبة الدراسات العليا لتسجيله رسائل علمية وقد نجز الى حرف الميم 
6-           ثم ظهرت ونحن نكتب مقدمة الطبع نسخة دار الرسالة العالمية بتحقيق الاستاذ محمد انس الخن وسوف اتكلم بشي من التفصيل على هذه الطبعة على وجه الخصوص وذلك لانها احدث الطبعات ولانها صادرة عن دار لها تاريخ مشرف في صناعة الكتاب حتى صار اسمها علامة جودة على ما تنشره في بعض الاوقات ... وعلمت ان الرجل قد تعجل في امر كان ينبغي ان يكون له فيه اناة ...
انظر الى انتقاد طبعة الرسالة ( ص 52- 66 ) 
   " انتقادات على طبعة الرسالة " ] انتهى .

وكلمة اخيرة  في كتاب " الكامل " لابن عدي : 
" فقد سال حمزة السهمي شيخه الدارقطني ان يصنف كتابا في ضعفاء المحدثين فقال له : " أليس عندك كتاب ابن عدي ؟ فقال حمزة : نعم فقال الدارقطني : فيه كفاية : لا يزاد عليه " ( تاريخ جرجان ) ( ص 276 ) .
         ...................
       لقد أطلعت على كتاب الفاضل  الدكتور زهير عثمان علي نور  "  " ابن عدي ومنهجه في كتاب الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال " : كما في النسخ المطبوعة ( ص 128-129 ) 
 وتكلم على بعض الطبعات ومن بينها : 
" طبعة دار الفكر ببيروت : وانتقدها " 
-      سقط منها بعض التراجم
-      ووقع فيها تصحيف واخطاء كثيرة " 

    الخلاصة : 
(مما استخلصته من كلام أهل العلم في تحقيقات الدكتور سهيل زكار في تحقيقه لكتب التراث أن الرجل يدس السم في العسل لنشر عقيدته الباطنية الخبيثة ولكن  إن ربك له بالمرصاد "  بين أهل العلم وكشفوا عن ضلالاته هو وصديقه الخبيث عدنان إبراهيم .

كثيرا من الكتب التي خرجت من تحت يديه على أنها محققة تحتاج إلى وقفة تقويم وتصحيح وإعادة نظر نظرا لأنه يبطن خلاف ما يظهر ولما لم يلتزم بالمنهج الأمثل للتحقيق وهو في أغلب التحقيقات التي تصدر منه لما فيها من التصحيف والتحريف والخلل والأخطاء العلمية في التعليقات بدرجة يتمنى المرء لو أبقاه بلا تحقيق ويعود السبب إلى إسناد الأمر لغير أهله وأعطاء القوس لغير باريها " ) انتهى 

والله اعلم 


  ( ومما أعجبني في هذا الصدد مقالات الأستاذ الفاضل محمد عبد الله آل شاكر في كتابه " أوقفوا هذا العبث بكتب التراث " والكتاب عبارة عن مجموعة من المقالات نشرها الكاتب في مجلة البيان بدءا من العدد الأربعين ( شهر ذي الحجة 1411 هجرية ) 

( والف الشيخ العلامة بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله في هذا الصدد لما رأى من العبث والتعالم بكتب التراث فألف كتابه ( التعالم وأثره على الفكر والكتاب ) وكتابه ( حلية طالب العلم ) و ( الرقابة على التراث ) ... وغيرها وهو من الغيورين على كتب التراث وله بصمة رائعة في هذا المجال رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته 

( ( وكذلك ألف الفاضل ( أحمد الصويان ) كتابه : ( الكتاب الإسلامي المعاصر .. نظرات نقدية ) وهناك غيرهم الغيورين على تراث هذه الأمة ) 


قال الفاضل محمد عبد الله آل شاكر في كتابه ( أوقفوا هذا العبث ! )  في المقدمة التي نشرتها مجلة ( البيان )*: 
  ( إن تراث كل أمة من الأمم هو ما يتناقله الخلف عن السلف من علوم ومعارف متنوعة في الدين والفكر والأخلاق وفي سائر جوانب الحياة العلمية 
وكل أمة من الأمم تعنى بحضارتها تعتز بتراثها وتقف حياله وقفة إكبار وإجلال فهو يربط حاضرها بماضيها بسلسلة من النسب العريق . 
   وتسمو مكانة هذا التراث وتعظم أكثر عندما يتصل بعقيدة الأمة وفكرها الديني ويوقم على الوحي الإلهي مصدر أو غاية وعندئذ يكون من حق هذا التراث على ابناء الأمة الغيورين أن يحافظوا عليه فيصدوا عنه غارات المغيرين وينفوا عنه تحريف الغالين وتأويل الجاهلين وانتحال المبطلين وأن يأخذوا على أيدي العابثين الذين يعملون فيه معاول الهدم والتخريب شعروا وقصدوا ذلك أو لم يشعروا أو لم يقصدوا 

ومع النهضة المعاصرة والصحوة الإسلامية التي تفتحت عليها أعين الناس اشتدت العناية بالتراث والذي يتابع حركة النشر وما تدفعه المطابع يجد كما كبيرا أو سيلا من المطبوعات يدفع إلى إبداء بعض الملاحظات التي لا يخطئها النظر أحببت أن أعرضها على قراء " البيان " لعلهم يرون فيها رأيا أو يصححون فيها خطأ أو يشاركون بجهد " 


وقال ( ص 2 ) : 
" ولست في هذا بمبتدع فقد سبق كثير من الباحثين والكتاب الأفاضل برصد بعض الظواهر وإبداء ملاحظاتهم ورفعوا عقيدتهم بصيحات مخلصة – إن شاء الله تعالى – تهدف الخطر على تراثنا 
تجد هذا في ما تقرؤه في كتاب " التعالم وأثره على الفكر "  والكتاب  لفضيلة الشيخ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد وفي " كتاب " أخطار على المراجع العلمية لتراث أئمة السلف " للشيخ عثمان عبد القادر الصافي  
وفي مقالات بمجلة " البيان " الغراء وأخرها في هذا العدد السادس والثلاثين فعزز عندي ابداء هذه الملاحظات التي تتبعتها وسجلتها منذ سنوات " 


قال ( ص 3 – 6 ) : 

" والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة ومنها : 
    " للعلامة بدر الدين عبد الله الشبلي ( توفي 769 ه ) كتاب أسماه : " آكام المرجان في أحكام الجان " ومنذ سنوات ظهر في سوق الكتب كتاب بعنوان تجاري يستهوي الباحثين عن العجائب والغرائب في عصر العجائب الكثيرة الني نعيشها اليوم " " غرائب وعجائب الجان كما يصورها القرآن والسنة " تحقيق وتعليق إبراهيم الجمل ( مكتب الخدمات الحديثية بجدة 1982 م ) 
والذي يتبادر للذهن أنه كتاب غير الكتاب الأول بكل تأكيد للمفارقة التامة بين العنوانيين فالأول أحكام والثاني عجائب وهذا يدفع لاقتناء الكتاب 
 ثم يفاجأ بأن الكتاب نفسه عنده بعنوان آخر ولن تحتاج إلى جهد كبير لتقف على معرفة الجاني الذي عدا على الكتاب بالمسخ وتغيير هيته فستطالعك مقدمة محقق الكتاب بكل صراحة ووضوح : " .. فغيرنا اسمه إلى عجائب وغرائب .. ليلائم روح العصر .." 

         " وليس هذا الكتاب الوحيد الذي يتلاعب به " الأستاذ الجمل " به فيبدو انه أنه استمرا العملية هذه واستملحها وساعده على ذلك ناشرون آخرون فإن ابن غانم المقدسي له كتاب أسمه : " مجموع منتخب في مصايد الشيطان " وذم الهوى " فسطا عليه المحقق وعبث فيه فجعل عنوانه " مصائد الشيطان وذم الهوى  مختصر إغاثة اللهفان لابن القيم " لابن غام المقدسي ( مكتبة القرآن القاهرة 1982 ) 


" للحارث المحاسبي كتاب اسمه " العقل " وفهم القرآن " وقد نشره في بيروت الدكتور حسين القوتلي ( دار الكندي 1402 ه ) ولكن محققا آخر هو الأستاذ أحمد عطا نشر الكتاب ثانية في القاهرة بعنوان " المسائل في أعمال القلووب والجوارح والعقل " تضمن كثير من السهو الخطأ والإجتهادات الشخصية في تغيير النص ويستطيع القارئ اكتشاف ذلك كله بالمقارنة بين النشرتين للكتاب " 


وقال ( ص 7- 8 ) : 
" وحتى لا يظن أحد أنني ألقي الكلام على عواهنه أسوق بعض الأمثلة لهذه التآليف المزعومة : 
( 1 ) 
 " كتاب التوبة " تأليف ابن القيم الجوزية تحقيق صابر البطاوي مكتبة دار السنة وهو من كتاب " مدارج السالكين " المطبوع في ثلاثة أجزاء 
  ( 2 ) 
" خصائص يوم الجمعة " تأليف ابن القيم الجوزية المكتبة القيمة وهو فصل من " زاد المعاد " 

( 3 ) 
" حكم الإسلام في الغناء " لابن القيم وعليه اسم : ابو حذيفة ابراهيم بن محمد ( وهذه المرة ليس فيها كلمة تحقيق ولا جمع ولا اعداد ) مكتبة الصحابة طنطا 1406 ه وهو فصل من كتاب ( إغائة اللهفان ) 

( 4 ) 
" معجم التداوي بالأعشاب والنباتات الطبية " لابن القيم من كتاب " الطب النبوي 

( 5 ) 
السحر والكهانة والحسد " للحافظ ابن حجر جمع وإعداد عبد الله بن حجاج هو نفسه مكتبة التراث وهو مأخوذ من أبواب عدة من كتاب " فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري " 
( 6 ) 
" المسيح الدجال واسرار الساعة تأليف العلامة " محمد السفاريني " مكتبة التراث الناشر عبد الله حجاج 
وكلمة تأليف تعني أنه ألف كتابا بهذا الإسم وهذا هنا تدليساً وهو مأخوذ من الجزء الثاني من كتاب " لوامع الأنوار البهية " للسفاريني ص 65 " وما بعدها " 

وقال ( ص 25-26 ) : 
" اضطرب مفهوم التحقيق عند بعض الدار سين الذين استهوا هم هذا الإسم فغدا التحقيق في عملهم شرحا لمتن أو حاشية على الشرح أو تقريرا على الحاشية يستعرض فيه أحدهم قدرته على تتبع كل كلمة في النص وشرحها ومن أعجب ما رأيت من هذا اللون من التحقيق ما اسميته ب ( التحقيق الأزهري ) وقد لفت نظري اعلان عن كتاب استهواني موضوعه ولي فيه نوع اهتمام وهو ( تحرير المقال فيما يحل ويحرم من بيت المال ) للحافظ تقي الدين أبي بكر محمد بن محمد البلاطسني تحقيق ودراسة فتح الله محمد غازي الصباغ منشورات دار الوفاء بالمنصورة فهو رسالة ماجستير قدمت لكلية الشريعة بالأزهر باشراف أحد الدكاترة ) 
متن الكتاب نفسه وأصبت بصداع وأظلمت الدنيا في عيني وأسفت على الحال التي وصل إليها التحقيق .....فالمحقق وضع عنوان الكتاب في سطر واحد واستغرق في هذا الجهد ستة وعشرين سطرا .. وحشاها بالكلام .. وشرح طويل لكل كلمة ..

 ( 2 ) ثانيا : 
وسار على المنهج في التحقيق آخرن كما نجد في ( المنتخب ) للحافظ عبد ابن حميد تحقيق وتعليق أبي عبد الله مصطفى بن العدوي شلباية الجزء الأول دار الأرقم الكويت الطبعة الأولى . 

" واين هذا مما كان يفعله علماؤنا في التحقيق وضبط النص رغم أنهم لم يتبجحوا بهذه الكلمة التي ابتذلت في اعمال كثير من الناس اليوم ؟ ومن أراد معرفة ذلك فلينظر إلى كتب ادب الطلب وليقرأ مقدمة كتاب " إرشاد الساري بشرح البخاري " للقسطلاني ( ص 39-41 ) أو مقدمة الملأ علي القاري ولكتابه ( مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح ) !


قال ( ص 27 ) : 

" وإذا أردت صورة أخرى من التعالم في ( التحقيق والضبط والمراجعة ) فستجد أمثلة كثيرة لذلك في الكتب اليت أفسدها المحققون والمراجعون الأدعياء ... ولكي لا نكون ممن يلقي الكلام على عواهنه نأخذ مثلا  على ذلك كتاب ( قواعد الأحكام في مصطلح النام ) للعز بن عبد السلام رحمه الله الذي نشرته مكتبة الكليات الأزهرية من حوالي عشرين سنة نشرة سقيمة سيئة جدا ثم أعادت نشره بطبعة جديدة هكذا زعم الناشر راجعه وعلق عليه طه عبد الرؤوف سعد وهذا الكتاب النفيس وامثاله له مكانة في نفسي وتستهويني قراءته التي اشعر بلذتها ويعكر علي انني اقف عاجزا عن فهم كثير من المواطن في الكتاب واتهمت نفسي وفهمي واحسنت الظن بغرب الى ان حصلت على نسخة خطية محفوظة بالمكتبة الازهرية وهي على بعد امتار من ناشر الكتاب .. ورجعت الى بعض النصوص التي كنت بحاجة اليها فهالني ما رايت عندما قابلت المطبوع بالمخطوط فلم اجد صفحة واحدة بل مقطعا واحدا واحيانا سطرا واحدا من الاخطاء والتصحيفات والنقص ..." 


وقال ( ص 29 ) : 

" وعلى هذا النهج من التحقيق يسير الدكتور الطبيب عبد المعطي أمين قلعجي في تحقيقاته المزعومة كتحقيقه لكتاب الحازمي ( الأعتبار في الناسخ والمنسوخ من الآثار ) دار الوعي بحلب الطبعة الأولى القاهرة 1403 ه " 
وإن تعجب من تحقيقه فعجبك أكثر من تخريجه للحديث ! 
والطبيب المحقق هذا يبدو أنه يستحل جهود الآخرين وأتعابهم فيأخذ منهم كتبا ليطبعها لهم أو يكفلهم بالعمل على تحقيقها بالاشتراك ثم يطبعها باسمه وحده وقد حدثني بذلك أحد كبار أساتذة الأزهر فقد وقع هو في أحابيله وجزاه على كبر سن الشيخ وعدم قدرته على متابعة الطبيب المحقق ! 

وأما تحقيقات ( محمد صادق قمحاوي ) عضو لجنة مراجعة المصاحف بالأزهر الشريف والمدرس بالأزهر الشريف كما هو مثب ( لأحكام القرآن ) للجصاص طبعة دار المصحف بالقاهرة ) وهذه التحقيقات طراز آخر من التحقيق لا تجد فيه ضبطا لكلمة ولا شرحا لمصطلح ولا تعليقا على رأي مثلا ولا توثيقا لنص ولا تخريجا لحديث بل ولا تجد علامة من علامات الترقيم ولا إخراجا فنيا يساعد القراء على القراءة والفهم حتى إنه ليصعب عليك ان تميز الآية التي يستشهد بها المؤلف عن الآية التي يشرحها وقد بخل على الكاتب والقارئ باسم السورة التي يفسرها المؤلف " 


وقال ( ص 44 ) : 
" .. ونشير إلى دراسة ممتعة في هذا قدمها الشيخ عثمان عبد القادر صافي من طرابلس الشام بعنوان : ( أخطار على المراجع العلمية لأئمة السلف ) ( طبع دار الفاروق بالطائف ) وهي دراسة تمهيدية تهدف إلى المحافظة على التراث العلمي الإسلامي والتحذير من العبث به 
وكان الشيخ عثمان فضل السبق والريادة في ذلك أقام كتابه هذا على دراسة لبادرة الشيخ محمد علي الصابوني في كتابه " مختصر تفسير ابن كثير " " وصفوة التفاسير " وهي تصدق أيضا على ما أصدره الشيخ بعد ذلك من مختصرات مثل " مختصر تفسير الطبري و" مختصر روح البيان " و " مختصر الأذكار " .... وكأنه تخصص في السلخ والمسخ والأختصار " 

" وأما العمل الذي لا استطيع ان أجد له بابا أضعه فيه ولا أعرف له وصفا جامعا يناسبه أو يجمع كل ما ينبغي أن يقال فيه فهو هذا العمل الجديد في كتاب " رياض الصالحين " للإمام النووي رحمه الله وهو بطبيعته المقصوودة هذه قد أوفى على الغاية في جمال الإخراج وجودة الطباعة وورواء المنظر 
ولكن هذا الكتاب الذي كتب الله له القبول بين الناس منذ ثمانية قرون هي عمره منذ تأليفه صدرت طبعته الجديدة عن ( دار طيبة ) بمكة المكرمة و ( المكتبة الإسلامية ) في عمان بالأردن ( حققه وقدم له وهذبه وخرجه : حسان عبد المنان ) وراجع تخريجه والحكم على أحاديثه : شعيب الأرنؤوط " 
وآمل من القارئ الكريم أن يتابع معي هذه العبارات التي تتوسط غلاف الكتاب : 
" تمتاز هذه الطبعة بضبط نصوصها وتهذيبها وتخريجها والاقتصار فيها على الصحيح مع بيان الضعيف منها في فصل خاص وترتيب أحاديثها في الأبواب المناسبة لها ووضع عناوين فرعية لها وشرح غريبها وما أشكل منها " ) انتهى .

هذه ثماني مميزات لهذه الطبعة يمن بها علينا الشيخ " عبد المنان " ولن تعدو الصواب إذا قسمناها قسمين : 
-      أحدهما : كذب 
-      والآخر : جريمة 
-      وغيرها : اعتداء على الإمام النووي رحمه الله 
-      مسخ لكتاب الإمام النووي رحمه الله " رياض الصالحين " 
-      وتقسيمه الكتاب لقسمين : صحيح وضعيف 
" وأقسم يمينا غير حانث : أنه ليس هو !! فلم هذا التزوير العبث والافتئات ؟ وحرام على من يشتغل بعلوم السنة وتحقيق أحاديثها ان يكون هذا شانه مع نصوصها وكتب علمائها " 
-      ثم نأتي إلى الكتب الضعيفة التي حذفها من الأصل ورمى بها الى الملحق بذيل الكتاب في فصل خاص والتي يهول بها أغيلمة التحقيق والمتاجرون برياض الصالحين وغيره 
-      يقول النووي رحمه الله : " فرأيت ان أجمع مختصرا من الأحاديث الصحيحة وألتزم فيه ألا أذكر إلا حديثا صحيحا من الواضحات مضافا إلى الكتب الصحيحة والمشهورات " 

قال ( ص 47-49 ) : 
" أولا : 
" كلام المحقق حسان عبد المنان صريح في انه اختصر الكتاب فليكن إذن عنوان المطبوع " مختصر رياض ..." وإلا فكيف ينسب للنووي كتابا لم يضعه بهذه الصورة 
ثانيا : 
" هذا " التهذيب " الذي يدندن حوله فمرة أخرى أسائل القراء الكرام : من الذي يحتاج فعلا إلى تهذيب ( بل إلى تعزير وتأديب ) ؟

ثالثا : 
" التطاول على النووي رحمه الله صريح لأن مفهوم كلام صاحبنا أن الكتاب كان بحاجة إلى زيادة " دقة وفائدة " .... 
وما إخال إنسانا سويا خلقه الله ووهبه عقلا يشكو صعوبة تناول كتاب النووي ...." ( انظر 49-50 ) .
وغير ذلك من تخريب حسن الهدام لرياض الصالحين 
قلت انظر الى ما كتبه الألباني في مقدمة الجزء الرابع من " الضعيفة " 
ومقدمة الألباني على كتاب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ مؤلف منهاج الصالحين : عز الدين بليق عفا الله عنه ] 


ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 590-592 ) 
في حديث ( رقم 1400 ) ( ألا إن رحى الإسلام دائرة قيل : فكيف نصنع يا رسول الله ؟  قال : اعرضوا حديثي على الكتاب فما وافقه فهو مني وأنا قلته )
" ضعيف  جدا " أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " 
وأورد السيوطي في ( الجامع الصغير ) من رواية الطبراني وحده الشطر الثاني منه وهو اختصار لا وجه له بل كان عليه أن لا يورده فيه مطلقا لأن هذا القدر منه باطل يقينا فإنه من وضع الزنادقة والكلاحدة أو ممن تأثر بهم واستجابوا لضلالتهم شعروا بذلك أو لم يشعروا !! " كطائفة الخوارج والإباضية " ومن جرى مجراهم في تحكيمهم لأهوائهم فقد أورده الربيع ابن حبيب اإمام الإباضية في كتابه " الجامع الصحيح " " مسند الإمام الربيع " 
[ واعتمد عليه المسمى عز الدين بليق ] 
فنقل منه أحاديث كثيرة منها هذا الحديث فأورده في منهاجه الذي سماه على القاعدة المذكورة " منهاج الصالحين " ( رقم 1387 ) وهو كتاب ضخم عجيب في أسلوب تأليفه أو طريقة جمعه فإنه عبارة عن فصول مختلفة مسروقة من كتب متعددة مصورة منها تصويرا ببعض الالآت الحديثة مثل ( الأوفست ) 
    ولذلك تراه كشكولا من حيث نوعية أحرفه وسطوره فبعضه كبير وبعضه صغير وبعضه طويل وبعضه قصير !! 
ولذلك نجد فيه من البحوث المتناقضة العجب العجاب لأنها لا تمثل رأي ملفقها ( بليق ) وإنما الذين سرقها منهم ولذلك فمنها النافع ومنها الضار ومن أبرز ما فيه 
من النوع الثاني وأسوئه كثرة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة فيه ومن مكره إن لم نقل كذبه أنه كساها ثوب الصحة بزعمه في مقدمته : 
     " إنه استبعد منه الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة ! ولذلك كنت شرعت في الرد عليه في هذه الدعوى الكاذبة وغيرها حين وجدت المناسبة والظروف المواتية وتعهد بعضهم بنشره وفعلا نشر من أوله ثلاث مقالات متتابعة في ( جريدة الرأي ) ثم لم يتح لبقيها النشر لأسباب لا تخفى على أهل العلم ولقد كان مما انتقدته منها هذا الحديث الباطل المخالف للكتاب والسنة معا 

كما بينه علماؤنا رحمهم الله تعالى 
ومن ذلك قول ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في " باب موضع السنة من الكتاب وبيانها له " من كتابه القيم : " جامع بيان العلم وفضله " قال ( 2/ 190-191 ) : 

" وقد أمر الله عز وجل بطاعته واتباعه أمرا مجملا لم يقيد بشيء كما أمرنا باتباع كتاب الله ولم يقل : " وافق كتاب الله كما قال بعض أهل الزيغ " 

قال عبد الرحمن بن مهدي : 
" الزنادقة والخوارج وضعوا ذلك الحديث ...فذكره بنحوه ثم قال : 
" وهذه الألفاظ لا تصح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم عند أهل العلم بصحيح النقل من سقيمه وقد عارض هذا الحديث قوم من أهل االعلم وقالوا : نحن نعرض هذا الحديث على كتاب الله قبل كل شيء ونعتمد على ذلك قالوا : فلما عرضناه على كتاب الله وجدناه مخالفا لكتاب الله لأنا لم نجد في كتاب الله ان لا يقبل من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا ما وافق كتاب الله بل وجدنا كتاب الله يطلق التأسي به والأمر بطاعته ويحذر المخالفة عن أمره جملة على كل حال " 

ولقد أطال النفس في الكلام على طرق هذا الحديث وبيان بطلانه وأنه من وضع الزنادقة إلامام ابن حزم رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه " الإحكام في أصول الأحكام " ( 2/ 76-82 ) فشفى وكفى جزاه الله خيرا ومن ذلك قوله : 

     " إنه لا يقول هذا إلا كذا زنديق كافر أحمق إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون على عظم المصيبة بشدة مطالبة الكفار لهذه الملة الزهراء وعلى ضعف بصائر كثير من أهل الفضل يجوز عليهم مثل هذه البلايا لشدة غفلتهم وحسن ظنهم لمن أظهر لهم الخير " 


     [ تنبيه ] 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
 " ولقد صدق رحمه الله وأجزل ثوابه فهذا هو المثال بين يديك فقد أورده السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير " الذي أدعى في مقدمته أنه صانه عما تفرد به وضاع أو كذاب ! ولما ذكره في " الجامع الكبير " ( 3487 ) برواية الطبراني لم يزد على ذلك إلا بقوله : " وضعف " 

" وتبعه على ذلك في " شرحيه " المناوي رحمه الله 
" ثم اللجنة الأزهرية القائمة على التعليق على " الجامع الكبير " " ! 
فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار " ! 

.........
قلت : 
               ومن هؤلاء " عز الدين بليق عفا الله عنا وعنه وغفر لوالدي وأسوأ من ذلك كذلك فإن زعم أنه صان كتابه عن الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة ولم يوف بشرطه كما ذكر ذلك في مقدمته وأيضا رده الأحاديث الصحيحة الثابتة بعقله ومنها حديث ذكره الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( ح 1833 ) 
" ( خلق الله التربة يوم السبت وخلق فيها الجبال يوم الأحد وخلق الشجر يوم الاثنين وخلق المكروه يوم الثلاثاء وخلق النور  يوم الاربعاء وبث فيها الدواب يوم الخميس وخلق آدم بعد العصر من يوم الجمعة آخر الخلق ومن آخر ساعة الجمعة فيما بين العصر إلى الليل " ) 

      قال الالباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة " ( ج4/ ص 449) : 
" ومن هذا الوجه رواه مسلم في " صحيحه " ( 8/ 127) والثقفي في " الثقفيات " والدولابي والبيهقي في " الاسماء والصفات " 
ونقل تضعيفه عن بعض ائمة الحديث وان ابن المديني اعله بانه يرى ان اسماعيل ابن امية اخذه عن ابراهيم بن ابي يحيى وهذا عن ايوب بن خالد ! 
قلت : وهذه دعوى عارية عن الدليل إلا مجرد الرأي وبمثله لا ترد رواية اسماعيل بن أمية فإنه ثقة ثبت كما قال الحافظ " التقريب " 

وقال الالباني في ( ج4/ ص 664-665 ) : 
                     " ثم رأيت المدعو عز الدين بليق قد سود عدة صفحات في كتابه الذي سماه " موازين القرآن والسنة للاحاديث الصحيحة والضعيفة والموضوعة " ( ص 71-77 ) زعم فيها ان الحديث يتعارض مع القرآن الكريم جملة وتفصيلا وتمسك في ذلك بالآيات المصرحة بان الله خلق السماوات والارض في ستة ايام جاهلا او متجاهلا ان الايام السبعة في الحديث هي غير الايام الستة المذكورة في الايات كما كنت شرحت ذلك في التعليق على " المشكاة " ومنشأ جهله انه فسر ( التربة )* في الحديث بانها ( الارض ) 

يعني الارض كلها بما فيها من الجبال والاشجار وغيرها وهذا باطل لمنافاته لسياق الحديث كما لا يخفى على احد ذي لب وانما المراد ( التربة ) التراب وليس الارض كلها ففي ( لسان العرب ) : " وتربة الارض " ظاهرها وهذا هو الذي يدل عليه السياق فإن الارض بدون التراب لا تصلح للاشجار والدواب التي ذكرت في الحديث ولا لخلق آدم وذريته التي تناسلت منه بعد " 

   وبالجملة : 
فالتفصيل الذي في الحديث هو غير التفصيل الذي في القرآن الكريم وايامه غير ايامه فالواجب في مثل هذا عند اهل العلم ان يضم احدهما الى الاخر وليس ضرب احدهما بالاخر كما فعل هذا الرجل ( المتعالم ) .

ولقد كنت بدات في الرد عليه مفصلا في حلقات نشرت الاربع منها في جريدة " الرأي " الاردنية آخرها بتاريخ ( 29/ 4/ 1983 ) ثم فاجأتنا بامتناعها عن متابعة النشر بعد ان وعدت بالنشر كتابة في الجريدة وعدا عاما وشفهيا وعدا خاصا من المسؤول فيها لاحد اخواننا الافاضل 
        " ولله في خلقه شؤون " 


  ومما جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمةللبحوث العلمية والإفتاء  فتوى رقم ( 7586 )  الجزء الرابع / تفسير " 
" ( ص 372- 373 ) : 
" سئلت اللجنة عن كتاب ( منهاج الصالحين من أحاديث وسنة خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين ) لمؤلفه عز الدين بليق  عن حديث ذكره في كتابه من الأحاديث القدسية ونصه كالآتي : 
" أوحى الله إلى داود وعزتي ما من عبد يعتصم بي دون خلقي أعرف ذلك من نيته ....." 

" على حسب ما جاء في مقدمة هذا الكتاب من كلام المؤلف أنه لا يروي الأحاديث المتناقضة ويستبعد الأحاديث الضعيفة أو الموضوعة اعتمدنا على هذا الكتاب ولكني وجدت بعد فترة في كتاب " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة للالباني ان هذا الحديث موضوع ولهذا ند أن نعرف درجة هذا الحديث وهل نستطيع أن نقوله أو لا ؟ وما رأيكم في كتاب منهاج الصالحين 

الجواب : 
" الحديث الذي ذكرت موضوع كما ذكر الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني لأن في سنده يوسف السف وهو ممن يضع الأحاديث ومن ذلك يتبين ان كتاب " منهاج الصالحين " فيه الأحاديث الصحيحة وغير الصحيحة فلا ينبغي الاعتماد عليه أما كتاب " سلسلة الحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة فمؤلفه واسع الاطلاع في الحديث قوي في نقدها والحكم عليها بالصحة أو الضعف وقد يخطئ 

    " اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء " 
برئاسة الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته " 
   " وغفر الله لأبي وأسكنه فسيح جناته " 

 " كما ذكره صاحب كتاب " كتب حذر منها العلماء " 
      ( ج2/ ص 295 ) .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك ، جهد كبير ، واصل فنحن متابعون .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل ونفعنا بكم وفقكم الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  محقق " المعجم الأوسط " للطبراني :  الدكتور محمود الطحان ] 


         ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 600- 605 ) 
(ح 1414 ) " ( أقل الحيض ثلاث وأكثره عشر ) 
 رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " 
قال الألباني : " منكر " وقع في الإسناد أنه العلاء بن كثير كما ترى وفي " المعجم الكبير " خلافه وقع " العلاء بن حارث " 

" لم ينتبه الهيثمي رحمه الله لهذا الأختلاف الذي وقع في المعجمين في اسم والد العلاء فجعله واحداً في كلامه على إسنادهما فقال في " معجم الزوائد " ( 1/ 280 ) : 
" رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " وفه عبد الملك الكوفي عن العلاء بن كثير لا ندري من هو ؟ " 

     وقلده المعلق على " المعجم الأوسط " ( 1/ 356 ) فنقله عنه بالحرف الواحد ولم يزد عليه حرفا ً واحدا وهكذا كل أو جل تعليقاته عليه ليس فيها شيء من العلم الذي يستحق به أن يكتب عليه : تحقيق الدكتور فلان 
فالله المستعان على تحقيقات بل تجارات دكاترة آخر الزمان !! 

......
وفيما نقله الشيخ علي القاريء في " الأسرار المرفوعة " عن ابن القيم الجوزية في " المنار " ( ص 122/ 275 ) : 
" وكذلك تقدير أقل الحيض بثلاثة أيام وأكثره بعشرة ليس فيها شيء صحيح بل كله باطل " 
وقد تعقب ابن القيم – ملا علي القاريء بقوله ( 481 ) : 
" وله طرق متعددة رواه الدراقطني وابن عدي وابن الجوزي وتعدد الطرق ولو ضعفت يرقى الحديث إلى الحسن فالحكم بالوضع عليه لا يستحسن " 

قال الألباني : 
" وقد سبقه إلى هذه الدعوى ابن الهمام في " فتح القدير " ( 1/ 143 ) ثم العيني في " البناية شرح الهداية " ( 1/ 618 ) وزاد ضغثا على إبالة قوله : 
" على أن طرقها صحيحة " ! 

    ثم قلدهم في ذلك الكوثري الحلبي * في تعليقه على " المنار " فإنه قال بعد أن نقل كلام الشيخ علي ملا المتقدم : 
" وقد ذكر العلامة القاري تلك الطرق المشار إليها في كتابه " فتح باب العناية بشرح كتاب النقاية " ( 1/ 202 -302 ) الذي حققته وطبع بحلب سنة 1387 فانظره " 

قال الألباني : 
               " ولو أن أراد خدمة السنة والإنصاف للعلم لأحال في ذلك على كتاب " نصب الراية " لأنه أشهر عند اهل العلم ولأن مؤلفه الزيلعي أقعد بهذا الفن وأعرف به كل من ذكرناهم من الحنفية فإنه بحث هذه الأحاديث الصحيحة ونقدها نقدا حديثيا مجردا عن العصبية المذهبية خلافا لهؤلاء الذين جاءوا من بعده فإنهم لا يلتزمون القواعد الحديثية فانظر إليهم كيف يقولون : 
" وتعدد الطرق ولو ضعفت يرقي الحديث إلى الحسن " 
فإنهم يعلمون ان هذا ليس على إطلاقه بل ذلك مقيد بأن لا يشتد ضعفه كما هو مذكور في " مصطلح الحديث " وهذا الشرط غير متوفر في هذا الحديث لأن مدار طرقه كلها على كذابين ومتروكين ومجهولين لا تقوم بهم حجة " 
ومن الفوائد : 
   " لم يثبت حديث صحيح صريح في تحديد أقل الحيض و أكثره " 

( 1 ) 
قال البيهقي في " سننه " عقب حديث الجلد : 
 " وقد روي في أق الحيض وأكثره أحاديث ضعاف قد بينت ضعفها في " الخلافيات " 

( 2 ) 
وسئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله عن هذا الحديث فأجاب بقوله : 
" باطل بل هو كذب موضوع باتفاق علماء الحديث " " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 21/ 623 ) 

( 3 ) 
" قال الشوكاني في " السيل الجرار " ( 1/ 142 ) 
" لم يأت في تقدير أقل الحيض وأكثره ما يصلح للتمسك به بل جميع الوارد في ذلك إما موضوع أو ضعيف بمرة " 

( 4 ) 
قال الألباني في خلاصة تخريج الحديث ( ص 609 / ج3 ) 
" لقد اختلف العلماء في تحديد أقل الحيض وأكثره والأصح كما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ( 19/ 237 ) أنه لا حد لأقله ولا لأكثره بل ما رأته المرأة عادة مستمرة فهو حيض وإن قدر انه أقل من يوم استمر بها على ذلك فهو حيض واما إذا استمر الدم بها دائما فهذا قد علم أنه ليس بحيض لأنه قد علم من الشرع واللغة أن المرأة تارة تكون طاهرا وتارة تكون حائضا ولطهرها أحكام ولحيضها أحكام " 
وهذا الذي رجحه ابن تيمية مذهب ابن حزم في " المحلى " وقد أطال النفس – كعادته في الاستدلال والرد على مخالفيه في المجلد الثاني ( ص 200 -203 ) .



وننقل ما ذكره أهل العلم في تحقيقات الشيخ الفاضل / محمود الطحان : 
( 1 ) 
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في ( الصحيحة ) ( 2791 ) : 
( قول الهيثمي في " الأوسط " عن أحمد بن القاسم فإن كان هو الريان فهو ضعيف وإن كان غيره فلم أعرفه وبقية رجاله ثقات " 
قلت :- أي : الألباني – فهذه غفلة منه تابعه عليها مقلده الدكتور محمود الطحان فلم يعلق عليه بشيء كعادته فكل تعليقاته وتخريجاته نقول عنه لا تحقيق فيها وإنما هو التقليد المحض " 

( 2 ) 
وقال الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( 3049 ) : 
" ولم ينتبه لهذا السقط الدكتور الطحان في تعليقه على " المعجم الأوسط " ( 2/ 231 ) فنقله كما رآه في " المجمع " دون أي تعليق عليه ! وكذلك فعل من قبله الشيخ الأعظمي في تعليقه على " زوائد البزار " للهيثمي ولكنه عقب عليه ضغثا على إبالة " 

( 3 ) 
" وقال في " الضعيفة " ( ح 373 ) 
" ولقد كان الواجب على المعلق على " المعجم الأوسط " الدكتور الطحان أن يتولى بيان ذلك ولكن ....." 

( 4 ) 
وقال في " الضعيفة " ( 6216 ح ) : 
" تنبيه آخر " : وقع في مخطوطة " الأوسط " مكان : ( ربها ) ... ( زوجها ) وهذا خطأ فاحش غفل عنه الدكتور الطحان في مطبووعة الأوسط ( 4/ 174 / 3310 ) التي زعم أنه قام على تحقيقها وفيها أخطاء كثيرة وكبيرة منها سقوط أحاديث منها بل وصفحات وقد نبهت على شيء من ذلك في غير ما موضع " 

وغير ذلك من المواطن التي ذكرها الشيخ في تخريجاته في " السلسلتين وإرواء الغليل " 
 " مما يدل على تساهل الدكتور في التحقيق ويوجد أخطاء كثيرة وكبيرة واحيانا سقوط صفحات وأحاديث " 


.........

ولقد حقق " معجم الطبراني الأوسط "  بعض أهل العلم المتخصصين ومن بينهم الشيخ طارق عوض الله وانتقد طبعة الشيخ محمود الطحان والمعصوم من عصمه الله " 


( 1 ) 
قال الإمام الذهبي كما في مقدمة تحقيق الشيخ طارق عوض الله ( ص 5 ) : 
" صنف الطبراني " المعجم الأوسط " في ست مجلدات كبار على معجم شيوخه 
يأتي فيه عن كل شيخ بما له من الغرائب والعجائب فهو نظير كتاب " الأفراد للدارقطني " 
بين فيه فضيلته وسعة روايته 
وكان يقول : 
" هذا الكتاب روحي " 
فإنه تعب عليه 
وفيه كل نفيس وعزيز ومنكر " 

   قال الشيخ طارق عوض الله ( ص 23-35 ) 
   " نقد المطبوع من " المعجم الأوسط " 
          " كتاب " المعجم الأوسط " للإمام الطبراني كتاب هام جدا وهو يستمد قيمته العلمية ومنزلته في المكتبة الإسلامية من موضوعه ومكانة مؤلفه " 
فأما صاحبه فهو إمام حافظ كبير له وزنه ومكانته السامية والتي لا تخفى على من له اشتغال بهذا العلم الشريف " 
وأما موضوع " الأوسط " فيتمثل في جمع الأحاديث الغرائب والفوائد والتنصيص على غرابتها وموضع التفرد أو المخالفة فيها فهو يعد مصدرا أساسيا لعلل الحديث " 

وقد كان الدكتور محمود الطحان قصب السبق في نشر هذا الكتاب وخروجه إلى النور ولفت أنظار الباحثين إليه 
والدكتور الطحان أحد الأساتذة الأفاضل ممن لهم مكانتهم بالجامعات العربية وله المصنفات النافعة التي يسرت على طلبة العلم الوقوف على قواعد المصطلح وطرق تخريج الأحاديث " 
وأخرج للمكتبة الإسلامية بعض المصنفات الهامة مثل : كتاب " الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع " للخطيب البغدادي 
وأطروحة لنيل الدكتوراه عن الإمام الخطيب البغدادي لا زالت منهلا لمن يريد الوقوف على جهود هذا الإمام 
إلا أن الدكتور لم يتم الكتاب وإنما أخرج منه ثلاثة أجزاء فحسب وهي تحتوي على ( 3000 ) حديث فقط نحو ربع الكتاب ولم يتمه حتى الآن 
ثم إن طبعته لم تقع محققة كما ينبغي بل كثر فيها التصحيف والتحريف والسقط والزيادة ووغير ذلك مما ينبغي أن يصان منه العمل المحقق 
وكان ذلك من أهم الدوافع على إخراجه مع استدراك ما فاته وما وقع فيه من خطإ 

وإننا إذ نتعرض لطبعته بالنقد فلا ريب أن هذا ما تقتضيه الأمانة العلمية فإن الأمر دين يمس سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورحم الله امرءا أهدى إلي عيوبي 
وجدير بالذكر أن نقدنا هذا لا يؤثر فيما نعرفه من مكانة الشيخ ومرتبته بين علماء عصره 

وقال ( ص 24 -26 ) : 
" إن أول ما ينبغي على المحقق مراعاته والاعتماد عليه لتحقيق نص كتاب " المعجم الأوسط " للطبراني بعد الاعتماد على أصوول خطية موثوق بها هو : 

أولا : 
" النصوص الأخرى التي كتبها الحافظ الطبراني وغن وجد اشتراك او تكرار للنص فيما كتبه وألفه وهي كثيرة مثل " " الكبير " و " الصغير " ومسند الشاميين " و " الدعاء " و " مكارم الأخلاق " و " الأوائل " ومن اسمه عطاء " وغير ذلك 

ثانيا : 
" المصادر او المراجع التي أخذ أصحابها عن الإمام الطبراني من كتابه " الأوسط " كتلامذته ومنهم الحافظ ابو نعيم الأصبهاني ومن كتبه : " حلية الأولياء " وغيرها 
الخطيب البغدادي ومصنفاته كثيرة والامام البيهقي ومصنفاته كثيرة والضياء المقدسي وكتابه " المختارة " يعد مرجعا هاما حيث يرووي من طريق الطبراني وينقل أقواله على الأحاديث 
ابن عساكر وهو يروي مصنفات الطبراني من طريق تلميذيه :" أبي ربذة وأبي نعيم " 

ثالثا : 
" العلماء الذين رتبوا " الأوسط " أو انتقوا منه كالهيثمي في " مجمع البحرين " وهو مرجع هام في " تحقيق " الأوسط " بل يعد بمثابة نسخة أخرى فيما يتعلق بهذه الأحاديث الزوائد 

رابعا : 
" المصنفات التي  جمعت بين معاجم الطبراني وغيرها من المسانيد والسنن " 
وأولاها : كتاب " الحافظ ابن كثير " " جامع المسانيد والسنن " فإنه ينقل ما في " الأوسط " بإسناده ومتنه 

خامسا : 
" الكتب اليت كتبها قوم شاركوا الطبراني في شيوخه ومن هؤلاء : 
العقيلي وابن عدي والإمام الإسماعيلي وابن الأعرابي 

والكتب التي أخذ عنها الإمام الطبراني نفسه إن تيسر وجودها ومن أمثلة ذلك : 
·      المصنف لعبد الرزاق 
·      كتب الإمام النسائي 
فالنسائي أحد شيوخ الطبراني قد صححنا جملة من الحاديث التي خرجها في ترجمته بمعارضتها بما في كتب النسائي لا سيما كتاب " السنن " 


قال ( ص 29 ) 
" لكن ما فعل محقق اجزاء الثلاثة الأولى من " الأوسط " للطبراني الدكتور الطحان ؟ 
" إنه تجاهل هذا كلية وأخذ يحقق النص على التوهم والحدس من غير أصول علمية يتبعها ولا قواعد محررة محققة يسلكها فكثر التصحيف والتحريف والسقط والزيادة في عمله " 

ثم إنه مع ذلك اعتمد على ما لا يصلح للاعتماد عليه في إصلاح نص " الأوسط " حيث وقع فيها ما يدعو إلى الاصلاح : 
أولا : 
" اعتمد على " مجمع الزوائد " للهيثمي 
وهذا الكتاب – كما لا يخفى على عالم بأصول التحقيق عارف بمنهج الهيثمي في هذا الكتاب لا يصلح الاعتماد عليه لضبط نص " الأوسط " للطبراني " 

وأن الهيثمي رحمه الله في هذا الكتاب يحذف الإسناد كله وعليه فلا سبيل لضبط إسناد " الأوسط " بالرجوع إليه 
ولهذا ترك الدكتور الطحان الإسناد – غالبا – بغير إصلاح وكثرت التصحيفات والسقط فيه " 

وأيضا " فإن الطبعة المتداولة ل " مجمع الزوائد " طافحة بالتصحيف والتحريف وهذا أمر لا يخفى على من يعرف ذلك الكتاب بطبعته تلك " وقد بدت سلبيات ذلك في عمله وظهرت آثاره فإا به يغير الصحيح المحفوظ بالأصل بما يجده في " مجمع الزوائد " فأساء إلى الكتاب من حيث لا يدري " 


وقال ( ص 32-33 ) 
وليت استدراك الأستاذ للنقص أو إصلاحه للعيب اقتصر على " مجمع الزوائد " بل كان يصلح النص ويغير ما في الأصل معتمدا على كتب أخرى لا علاقة لها " بالأوسط " من قريب أو بعيد سوى أن الحديث مخرج فيها ..


قال ( ص 34 ) 
" على الباحث المحقق التحري في قراءة النص وبذل الجهد في ذلك للوصول إلى رسم الكلمة على وجهها الصواب والمعرفة بالخطوط المختلفة والمتعددة في كتابة المخطوطات ولا بأس بالاستعانة بأهل الخبرة والرجوع إليهم 
كذلك مما يلزمه معرفته اصطلاحات المخطوطات مثل : 
" الضرب واللحق والتضبيب والتمريض والشق والتحويق وكذلك علامات الإهمال كالقلامة والهمزة وغير ذلك " 
قال ( ص 38 ) 
" السقط في " المطبوع " 
" من مهام المحقق استدراك ما اعترى النص من سقط أو ضياع لبعض الكلمات أو الجمل سواء من الناسخ أو لعيب أصاب النسخة وفي حالة توفر أكثر من نسخة يسهل على الباحث استدراك ذلك أما في حالة وجود نسخة واحدة – كما هو الحال هنا – يصبح الأمر عسرا ويحتاج إلى جهد كبير وتصبح المصادر أو المراجع هي المعول في ذلك " 
وقد وقع في طبعة الطحان من سقط : ( ح 1664 ) 
وغير ذلك .." 



قال ( ص 43-44 ) 
" التصحيف والتحريف في " المطبوع " 
التصحيف والتحريف في المخطوطات أمر يعلمه الباحثون والمحققون وهو أحد الصعاب التي يتعرض لها لاباحث المحقق فعليه أن يقوم ما أصاب النص ويصلح ما شابه 
واشد ما يكون التصحيف في " الأعلام " اسماء وكنى وأنسابا وألقابا وأثره كبير وخطير حيث يؤدي في بعض الأحيان إلى الخلط بين الثقات والضعفاء " انظر مثلا 
·      " عبد الله بن عمر العمري " و " عبيد الله بن عمر العمري " هما اخوان ويشتركان في بعض الشيوخ والرواة فإذا تصحف احدهما إلى الآخر اشتد على الباحث ...
·      و" شعبة " و " سعيد " فإنهما كثيرا ما يتصحف أحدهما بالآخر ولا يميز بنهما إلا ذو خبرة وإذا رويا عن قتادة فالأمر يزداد صعوبة ...
لأن قتادة يروي عنه " سعيد بن أبي عروية " وهو ثقة من كبار أصحاب قتادة – ويروي عنه أيضا " سعيد بن بشير " وهو ضعيف صاحب مناكير فإذا تصحف " شعبة " إلى سعيد " كان الخطر عظيما ً " 
·      ومما يشتبه في ذلك : 
" محمد بن مجيب الصائغ " و " محمد بن محبب الدلال أبو همام " فهذا يشتبهان في الرسم كما ترى " .. 
وهذا الجل خلط فيه ابن الجوزي فذكره في " الضعفاء " له فقال : 
" محمد بن محبب أبو همام الثقفي البصري الصائغ " فجعلهما واحدا وخلط بينهما !! 
وقد تبعه على ذلك الشيخ الألباني –في " السلسلة الضعيفة " ( 265 ) فنقل كلامه مقرا له 
وهذا خطا فهما اثنان كما سبق : 
الأول : ابن محبب القرشي أبو همام الدلال وهذا ثقة 
الثاني : ابن مجيب الثقفي الصائغ  وهذا هو الكذاب " 
وغير ذلك من الأسماء والكنى ..

قال ( ص 59-60 ) 

" " ضبط الأسم والنسبة " 
." .... يجب العودة في ذلك إلى الكتب المؤلفة في هذا الشأن والتي اهتم أصحابها بحماية أسماء الرواة من عوامل التصحيف والتحريف 
وتعد مؤلفات الإمام الدارقطني والخطيب وابن ماكولا من الأهمية بمكان 
ثم تأتي مؤلفات الحافظ ابن نقطة وابن ناصر الدين والحافظ الذهبي ثم ابن حجر من بعدهم 
وهناك امثلة ذكرها الشيخ وقع فيها الدكتور لما اعتراه من ضبط الأسماء 
·      رقم ( 1392 ) 
·      رقم  ( 1418 )
·      رقم ( 1498 ) 
·      رقم ( 1675 ) 
وغير ذلك " 

قال ( ص 71 )
" التغيير لما في الأصل " 
" مما يعاب على الدكتور الطحان تغييره لما في الأصل دون دليل واضح يدل على صحة فعله 
قلت : 
 " عودا على بدء لو نقلت مما كتبه المتخصصين في تحقيقات الشيخ لما انتهيت ولكن اقتصرت على بعض ما ذكر والمعصوم من عصمه الله "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  محقق " الشمائل المحمدية " الأستاذ : عزت عبيد الدعاس رحمه الله ] 


   ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج3/ ص 634 -637 ) : 
في الحديث الذي أخرجه الحاكم ( 3/ 241 ) من طريق محمد بن عمر .... : لما كان يوم فتح مكة هرب عكرمة بن أبي جهل وكانت امرأته أم حكيم بنت الحارث بن هشام امرأة عاقلة أسلمت ثم سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمان لزوجها فأمرها برده فخرجت في طلبه ........ " يأتيكم عكرمة بن أبي جهل مؤمنا مهاجرا فلا تسبوا أباه فإن سب الميت يؤذي الحي ولا يبلغ الميت فلما بلغ باب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم استبشر ووثب له رسول الله قائشما على رجليه فرحا بقدومه " 

قال الألباني : 
" 
" سكت عليه الحاكم والذهبي وإسناده واه جدا بل موضوع آفته ابن أبي سبرة أو محمد بن عمر وهو الواقدي وكلاهما كذاب وضاع وأبو حبيبية لا يعرف أورده ابن أبي حاتم ( 4/ 2/ 3459 ) فلم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا " 


قال الألباني : 
          " وإنما خرجت هذا الحديث لما فيه من نسبة القيام إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعكرمة ابن أبي جهل فقد لهج المتأخرون بالاستدلال به على جواز بل استحباب القيام للداخل فأحببت أن أبين وهاءه وأظهر عواره حتى لا يغتر به من يريد النصح لدينه ولا سيما وهو مخالف لما دلت السنة العملية عليه من كراهته صلى الله عليه وسلم كما حققته في غير هذا المقام " 

 ونحوه ما ذكره الأستاذ عزت عبيد الدعاس في تعليقه على " الشمائل المحمدية " ( ص 175- طبع حمص ) 
" ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقوم لعبد الله بن أبي مكتوم ( الأصل : ابن أم كلثوم ) ! ويفرش له رداء ليجلس عليه ويقول : أهلا بالذي عاتبني ربي من أجله ولا اعلم لهذا الحديث أصلا يمكن الاعتماد عليه وغاية ما روي في بعض الروايات في " الدر المنثور " أنه صل الله عليه وسلم كان يكرم ابن أم مكتوم إذا دخل عليه وهذا وإن صح لا يستلزم أن يكون إكرامه صلى الله عليه وسلم إياه بالقيام له فقد يكون بالقيام إليه أو بالتوسيع له في المجلس أو بإلقاء وسادة إليه ونحو ذلك من أنواع الإكرام المشروع 


وقال رحمه الله : 
" وبهذه المناسبة لا بد لي من التنبيه على بعض الأخطا التي وقعت للأستاذ المذكور في تعليقه على حديث أنس : " لم يكن شخص أحب إليهم من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكانوا لا يقومون له لما يعلمون من كراهيته لذلك " 
فقد ذكر الأستاذ أن هذا الحديث الصحيح لا ينافي القيام لأهل الفضل من الصالحين والدليل : 

1-           أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يكره قيام بعضهم لبعض 
2-           وأنه أمر أسرى بني قريظة فقال لهم : قوموا لسيدكم يعين سعد بن معاذ 
3-           أنه قام لعكرمة بن أبي جهل 
4-           وكان يقوم لعدي بن حاتم كلما دخل عليه 
5-           وكان يقوم لعبد الله بن أم مكتوم 
6-           وقد ورد أن الصحابة قاموا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الجواب : 
" أنه لا يصح شيء من هذه الأدلة مطلقا وهي على ثلاثة أنواع : 
الأول : ما لا أصل له البتة في شيء من كتب السنة
  كالدليل الأول بل ولا علمت أحدا من العلماء المتقدمين ذكره حديثا وكأنه رأي رآه بعضهم فجاء غيره فتوهمه حديثاً ! ويعارضه قول الشيخ علي القاري في " شرح الشمائل " : إن الأصحاب ما كان يوقم بعضهم لبعض واستدل عليه بحديث أنس المذكور آنفا 
وهذا هو اللائق  بهم رضي الله عنهم لحرصهم المعروف على الاقتداء به صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل كبير وصغير خلافا لبعض المعاصرين الذين يقولون في مثل هذه المسألة : هذه قشور لا قيمة لها ! 
ونحو ذلك من العبارات التي تصد الشباب المؤمن عن الاقتداء به صلى الله عليه وسلم بل وتحمله على مخالفته لأن الأمر كما قيل : 
" نفسك إن لم تشغلها بالخير شغلتك بالشر " ! 


الثاني : 
   " ما له أصل ولكنه غير ثابت كالدليل الثالث والرابع والخامس فكل ذلك مما لا يصح من قبل إسناده فكل ذلك مما لا يصح من قبل إسناده والمثال بين يديك وهو الدليل الثالث 

ومثله حديث قيامه صلى الله عليه وسلم لأخيه في الرضاعة فهو ضعيف ايضا 
ومثله قيامه لعدي 
وأما الدليل الخامس فلم أقف عليه وقد اعترف غير ما احد بضعف هذا النوع منهم ابن حجر الهيثمي ...................

" وأما التحريف الجديد فقد اختص به السيد – عزت الدعاس – 
   " وانظر الى رد الألباني رحمه الله " ( ص 636-637 ) 

وقال رحمه الله : 
" وخلاصة القول أنه لا يوجد دليل صحيح صريح في استحباب هذا القيام والناس قسمان : " فاضل ومفضول فمن كان من القسم الأول فعليه أن يقتدي بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيكره القيام من غيره له 
ومن كان من القسم الآخر فعليه أن يقتدي بأصحابه صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يقوم لمن كان من القسم الأول فضلا عن غيره ! 

............

من مؤلفات الشيخ عزت عبيد الدعاس رحمه الله 
وقد انتقل إلى رحمة ربه بتاريخ 19/ 7/ 2001 م 

1-           الموجز في شرح القواعد الفقهية " كتيب بسيط " 
2-           فن التوجيد " كتيب " 
3-           سنن الترمذي شرح الأحاديث مع تخريجها وفهارس 
4-           سنن أبي داود مع شرح الخطابي وتخريج الأحاديث 
5-           الشمائل المحمدية للإمام الترمذي شرح وتخريج للاحاديث 
6-           سنن النسائي 
7-           سنن ابن ماجه 
8-           كتاب الطهارة والصلاة على المذهب الشافعي " كتيب " 
9-           كتاب الطهارة والصلاة على المذهب الشافعي 
10-     تعليق على كتاب " بستان العارفين للإمام النووي " 
11-     احكام المرأة 

" وطبعة سنن أبي داود " اعتمد عليها الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في عزوه لسنن أبي داود  وفي تحقيقه للترغيب والترهيب وكذلك كما هنا " الشمائل المحمدية " وهي جيدة في المجمل وطبعة ابن حزم في اعتقادي أفضل من الطبعة القديمة لما فيها من العزو للمعجم المفهرس 
ومن الفوائد : 
" الألباني رحمه الله لم ينتقد الأستاذ عزت الدعاس في تحقيقه وهي ليست من عادة الشيخ رحمه الله حيث يذكر انتقاده على تعليقات وتحقيقات لكن هنا ذكر ذلك من الناحية الفقهية كما في هذا الحديث .." 


قال الشيخ  عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله كما في تعليقه على " طبعة سنن أبي داود المطبوعة " 

فقال : " .. وطبعة الدعاس أفضل من التي مع عون المعبود وأنا عمدتي على طبعة عزت عبيد الدعاس وهي طبعة مرقمة ومفهرسة ومخرجة الأحاديث والأخطاء فيها قليلة وظهر مؤخرا طبعة جديدة لمحمد عوامة اعتمد فيها على نسخة ابن حجر فلعلها أمثل النسخ وهي جيدة من حيث ضبط النص وقد قابل محققها مقابلة طيبة على أن فيها شيء من بعض التعليقات لا يسلم من شوب البدعة وفيها بعض المور غير المناسبة من تصرف المحقق احيانا لكنها بالنسبة لضبطها هي أفضل الطبعات ... فلو قورنت طبعته بطبعة الدعاس يحصل لنا نسخة نثق بها فمن جمع الطبعتين انتفع إن شاء الله تعالى " 
  " من تعليق الشيخ على كتب السنن الأربعة وأفضل المطبوع منها ودور النشر " 

 ومن مقدمة الناشر " لسنن أبي داود " ( ص 3 ) 
" ط " دار ابن حزم " الطبعة الأولى " 1418 / 1997 م 

قال الناشر : 
" وقد اعتمدنا في إخراج هذا الكتاب القيم على طبعة الأستاذين عزت عبيد الدعاس وعادل السيد " 

ومن مقدمة الشيخ العلامة " محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد " ( ص 7-8 ) " لسنن أبي داود " قال : 

" ولما كان كتاب " سنن أبي داود " يلي صحيحي البخاري ومسلم وقد جمع شمل أحاديث الأحكام أصبحت الحاجة ماسة لوجوده وانتشاره 
يقول ابن الأعرابي : 
" لو أن رجلا لم يكن عنده شيء من كتب العلم إلا المصحف الذي فيه كلام الله ثم كتاب أبي داود لم يحتج معهما إلى شيء من العلم البتة " 

... وقد ساهم الأستاذ عزت عبيد الدعاس مساهمة فعالة في إعداد هذا الكتاب والتعليق عليه من شرح الإمام الحافظ أبي سليمان الخطابي رحمه الله على سنن أبي داود في كتابه " معالم السنن " فجزاه الله خيرا وأجزل مثوبته " 
وكتاب سنن أبي داود هذا بلغت كتبه خمسة وثلاثين كتابا وبلغت أحاديثه 5274 حديثا " انتهى من مقدمة الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد على " سنن ابي داود " 
وقد طبع هذا الكتاب مرارا في الهند ومصر وأحدث طبعة هي الطبعة الثانية التي أخرجها فضيلة الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد 1950 فهي مرقمة الأبواب والأحاديث ثم تليها طبعة الهند بمطبعة ( نولكشور ) بمدينة لكهنؤ سنة 1895 م " انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المعلق على : صحيح الكلم الطيب  المدعو شرف حجازي المصري ]


 ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج4/ ص 1-2 ) 

قال رحمه الله : 
" بعد خطبة الحاجة -  وبهذه المناسبة أقول : 
" إن من أسوأ التعليقات التي وقفت عليها في هذه الآونة الأخيرة والتي تدل على أن كاتبها لم يؤت من الحكمة شيئا ً مذكورا ما طبعه المدعو شرف حجازي المصري على كتابي " صحيح الكلم الطيب " الذي سرقه وطبعه بتعليقات أضافها من عنده كان منها قوله ( ص 85 ) ناقلا عن النووي  : 
" وهذه الخطبة سنة لو لم يأت بشيء منها صح النكاح باتفاق العلماء " 

أقول : " فإن مثل هذا التعليق إنما يحسن ذكره في سنة معروفة يخشى من مواظبة الناس عليها أن يقعوا في الغلو فيها وليس في سنة كهذه الخطبة التي لا يعرفها أكثر الخاصة فضلا عن العامة حتى كادت أن تصبح نسيا منسيا .." 
قال الألباني في " مقدمة صحيح الكلم الطيب " ( ص 5-7 ) : 
       " مكتبة المعارف " الرياض ط / 1407 ه " 

" وأمامي الآن طبعتان مسروقتان من هذه الرسالة " صحيح الكلم الطيب " : 
    إحداهما : طبع دار عمر بن الخطاب الإسكندرية وهي مصورة عن النسخة الشرعية إلا انه حذف منها جملة : " جميع الحقوق محفوظة " وطبع الفهرس بحرف جديد " 
والأخرى : طبع دار الكتب السلفية في القاهرة لصاحبها المدعو ( شرف حجازي ) ولقد كان جريئاً في باطله فإنه أقدم على طبع الرسالة بحرف جديد ووضع لها مقدمة بين يدي مقدمتي !  
  وغير بعض تعليقاتي وحذف بعضها وأضاف إليها تعليقات أخرى في بعضها نظر كقوله ( ص 85 ) تعليقا على خطبة الحاجة نقلا عن النووي .." 

.....وإن من جرأة ذاك الرجل أنه طبع في الصفحة الأولى والثانية من طبعته المسروقة : 
 " دار الكتب السلفية جميع الحقوق محفوظة " ! 
فأقول : لمن ؟ ولم ؟ 
ويؤسفني أن أقول : إن هذا الرجل قد استمرأ – فيما يبدو – سرقة الكتب وتفنن في تغطيتها فقد سرق أيضا كتاب " التنكيل " وتفنن في تغطيتها وغير من وجهه الأول الذي كنت طبعت عليه : " قام على طبعه وتحقيقه والتعليق عليه محمد ناصر الدين الألباني " فجعله هو هكذا : 
" بتحقيق الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني " 
   محمد عبد الرازق حمزة : دار الكتب السلفية 
فأضاف من عنده " محمد عبد الرزاق حمزة " كمحقق تلبيسا ً وتضليلا كما كنت بينته في مقدمتي للطبعة الثانية من التنكيل ( سنة 1406 ه ) 


" وسرق أيضا كتابي المشهور : " صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " كما كنت أشرت إلى ذلك في مقدمة الطبعة العاشرة منه ومع ذلك لم يتورع عن أن يعلن على غلاف بعض مطبوعاته عن هذين الكتابين أنهما من مطبوعات داره التي أسماها ب " دار الكتب السلفية " كما فعل برسالتي هذه : 
   " صحيح الكلم الطيب " 

فلعله يعود إلى رشده ويتوب إلى ربه ويرجع عن اعتدائه متذكرا على الأقل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
   " لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه من الخير " ( الصحيحة رقم 73 ) 

..............

       " تفاقمت في الآونة الأخيرة ظاهرة منتشرة على أوسع نطاق وهي ظاهرة سرقة البحوث والمؤلفات بلا عزو لأصحابها وهذا إن دل فإنما يدل على غياب الوازع الديني نسأل الله السلامة والعافية " 

    " ولكن النقل من مصنفات أهل العلم المتقدمين والمتأخرين نجد أن كثيرا من مصنفاتهم لا تخلو من نقل نصوصا من علماء سابقين أو معاصرين بدون عزو ولم يكن أحد يتهمهم بالسرقات العلمية .... 

   " وهذه بعض من مناذج فعل السلف رحمهم الله : 
  "  ربما نقل ابن عبد العز الحنفي شارح الطحاوية أقوال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وابن القيم رحمه الله دون العزو إليهم " وربما لاسباب ذكرها أهل العلم في موضعها " 

 ( 1 ) 
وهناك بعض الكتب والمجلات والبحوث تطرقت لهذا الموضوع لأهميته وأثره في المجتمع والأحكام الشرعية في السرقات العلمية وبعض المصطلحات القانونية في مجال حقوق التأليف ومنها : 
-      مجلة عالم الكتب – المجلد الثاني , العدد الرابع 769 
تطرق الى " الكتب الحديثة " في هذا المضمار 

-      مجلة عالم الكتب – المجلد الثاني , العدد الرابع 584
" اظهرت التجارب ان اثراء التراث الثقافي يعتمد بشكل مباشر على مستوى الحماية للاعمال الفنية والادبية " وكلما ارتفع مستوى الحماية كلما شجع ذلك الؤلفين على الابداع .." 


-      ومن العلماء الذين ألفوا في هذا الباب جلال الدين السيوطي رحمه الله في رسالة له باسم " الفارق بين المصنف والسارق " ت قاسم السامرائي 
قال في مقدمة التحقيق كما في مجلة عالم الكتب المجلد الثاني العدد الرابع 742 -745 ) :


"  تقع الرسالة في عشر ورقات وفي كل ورقة 23 سطرا .... ومع شيوع التصحيفات وكثرة التحريفات فإنني أعرضت عن ذكرها في جدول ملحق وأكتفيت ثمة من كل ذلك بذكر بعض الأعلام والمصنفات الواردة في النص وعرفت بهم وبإيجاز .... إضافة إلى نص الرسالة " الفارق بين المصنف والسارق " فإن ناسخ الرسالة الحق بها نصاً آخر أدرجه في ما يأتي لفائدته في إثبات أن اسم رسالتنا هو " الفارق " وليس " البارق " 


للسيوطي كتاب أيضا يسمى البارق في قطع " يمين " السارق  " 
أوله : الحمد لله وكفى وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى السارقون في العلم ثلاثة أقسام : 
الأول : سراق الحديث وهم مجروحون بذلك بإجماع اهل الحديث وطبقتهم تلي طبقة الوضاعين وقد أدى المانة إمامنا الشافعي رأس الموئتمنين فروى حديثا في مسنده من حديث مالك لم يسمعه منه عن شيخ عن شيخ عن شيخ عن مالك بواسطة ثلاثة شيوخ 

الثاني : سراق التصانيف ( وبعد أن ذكر مقاله فيه قال في آخره ) قلت : وقد اقتديت بهؤلاء وعملت مقامة سميتها : " الفارق بين المصنف والسارق " بسبب رجل استعار من تلامذتي أربعة كتب من مصنفاتي وهي : 
-      كتاب المعجزات 
-      والخصائص الكبرى 
-      وأنموذج الحبيب في خصائص الحبيب 
-      ومسالك الحنفا في والدي المصطفى 
-      طي اللسان عن ذم الطيلسان 
ثم قال : 
سرق السارق مني كتبا                 وادعاها وهو في ذاك مفترى 
وعلى كتب السخاوي قد جنى         وكتاب القطب أعني الخيضري 


( ثم ذكر بطرة كتابه أنه ) رأى بخط ابن حجر فصلا فيمن أخذ تصنيف غيره مطالعة فادعاه لنفسه فزاد فيه قليلا ونقص منه ولكن أكثره مذكور بلفظ الأصل : 
" البحر للروياني أخذه من الحاوي للماوردي 
كذلك الأحكام السلطانية لأبي يعلى أخذه من كتاب الماوردي لكن بناه على مذهب أحمد 
شرح البخاري لمحمد ابن إسماعيل التميمي من شرح أبي الحسين بن بطال 
شرح السنة للبغوي مستمد من شرح الخطابي على خ " البخاري " ...." 

وقال المحقق ( العدد الرابع 743 ) : 
" موضوع الرسالة " 
" إن موضوع الرسالة ليس جديدا والانتحال والسرقة ونسبة التواليف إلى غير المصنف والشعر إلى غير الشاعر موضوع حفلت به كتب القدامى والمحدثين بل والمعاصرين وهذا ابن حجر محدث عصره لم ير بأسا في القول إن كتاب " بحر المذاهب " لعبد الواحد ابن إسماعيل الروياني المتوفى سنة 502 ه أخذه من كتاب الحاوي للماوردي وأن أبا يعلى الفراء البغدادي المتووفى سنة 458 ه قد أخذ كتابه :" الأحكام السلطانية : من كتاب الماوردي : " الأحكام السلطانية " المشهور في العالمين .... وقد ذكر السيوطي أمثلة مماثلة في رسالته .... 
وأورد أقوال بعض العلماء وافعالهم في عزو ما يأخذونه فمن التواليف في مصنفاتهم واوورد قصة مهذب الدين الخيمي مع نجم الدين بن اسرائيل الذي سرق قصيدة الأول وتحاكمهما إلى الشيخ عمر بن الفارض وحكم الشيخ على نجم الدين بالسرقة 

وقد قرع السيوطي هذا السارق الذي سرق أربعة من تصانيفه ونسبها إلى نفسه دون افحاش وألب عليه معاشر المصنفين وأهاب بهم أن يرسلوا عليه من ألسنتهم سبعا شدادا ومن أقلامهم أسنة حدادا ومن محابرهم بحارا مدادا ومن أقوالهم جيشا عرمرما لا يدع قلاعا ولا وهادا وحثهم أن يمنعوا عنه إعارة الكتب وحذرهم من أن يغير على كتبهم كما اغار على كتبه " ....) انتهى .


ومن عجائب وغرائب هذا الزمان " السطو العلمي " قد كثر في هذا الزمان سرقة التحقيقات للكتب الشرعية فالله المستعان " 

ومن ذلك ما ذكره بعض الأخوة : 
 " قال الدكتور أحمد بن أحمد البوشيخي محقق كتاب " تهذيب المسالك في نصرة مذهب مالك  على منهج العدل والإنصاف في شرح مسائل الخلاف " لأبي الحجاج يوسف بن دوناس الفندلاوي المتوفى سنة 543 ه – المسوق – ذكر الذكتور  في " مقدمة التحقيق " : 
" ولا يفوتني هنا وأنا في غاية الحسرة والأسف على ضياع الأمانة أن انبه كل قارئ جاد غيور على جرم كبير وسطو خطير قد وقع على الطبعة السابقة لهذا الكتاب ( تهذيب المسالك ... بتحقيقي ) من قبل المسمى عثمان غزال المدعي التحقيق ودار الكتب العلمية لمحمد علي بيضون ببيروت المتولية النشر والتوزيع لبضاعته المسوقة 
ذلك أن عثمان غزال هذا الذي لا استبعد أن يكون شخصا وهميا قد زعم انه حقق هذا الكتاب والحقيقة أنه لم يفعل شيئا من ذلك ...." 

   " ودار الكتب العلمية " مكتبة تجارية " 
هذا ما تيسر كتابته وجمعه ولولا خشية الإطالة لسردت عجائب هذا الزمان من سطو واحتيال " 
والله المستعان "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الدكتور عمر عبد السلام  تدمري ] 


" ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج4/ ص 27*/ ح1518) 

في الحديث الذي أخرجه ابن عدي في " الكامل " ( 153/ 1) والسكن بن جميع في " حديثه " والواحدي في " تفسيره " من طريق سليمان بن عمرو به قال : " إذا إغتاب أحدكم أخاه فليستغفر الله له فإن ذلك كفارة له " 

    " سليمان هذا هو أبو داود النخعي وهو كذاب مشهور وفي ترجمته أورده ابن عدي في أحاديث أخرى وقال : 
      " وهذه الاحاديث عن أبي حازم كلها مما وضعه سليمان عليه " 

.... .....
" تنبيه " 
" وقد جاء الحديث في " الجامع الكبير " للسيوطي بلفظ : 
  " من اغتاب أخاه المسلم فاستغفر له فإنها كفارة  " 
وقال في تخريجه : 
   " رواه الخطيب في " المتفق والمفترق " عن سهل بن سعد وفيه سليمان بن عمرو النخعي كذاب " 
وبهذا اللفظ رواه السكن بن جميع لكن وقع في متنه خطأ مطبعي فاحش مفسد للمعنى لم ينتبه له محققه الدكتور تدمري فإنه قال : 
     " ولم يستغفر الله  له " !! 
والظاهر أن الأصل : " واستغفر ..." 
فانقلب حرف الألف على الطابع إلى ( لم ) ! 

........

والحديث الثاني   : 
    " من اغتاب رجلا ثم استغفر له غفرت له غيبته " 
   قال الألباني : في " الضعيفة " ( ج4/ ص 29 ) : " موضوع " 
والحديث الثالث : 
   " كفارة من اغتبت أن تستغفر له " 
 " قال الألباني " في " الضعيفة " ( ج4/ ص 27) 
       " ضعيف " 

وقال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج4/ ص 29 ) : 
" ...وجميع طرقه لا تخلو من كذاب أو متهم بالكذب باستثناء الطريق الأخرى عن أنس مع احتمال أن يكون أبو سليمان الكوفي المسمى عنبسة هو عنبسة بن عبد الرحمن الوضاع ...وكذلك فإني أرى أن ابن الجوزي لم يبعد عن الصواب حين أورد هذه الأحاديث الثلاثة في " الموضوعات " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور / فؤاد عبد المنعم أحمد  ] 


ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج4/ ص 115 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث ( 1612) : " إذا خفيت الخطيئة لم يضر إلا صاحبها فإذا ظهرت فلم تغير ضرت العامة " 
" موضوع " رواه ابن البي الدنيا في " العقوبات " لأن فيه مروان بن سالم الغفاري وهو يضع الحديث وأشار الحافظ في " التقريب " 
  " متروك ورماه الساجي وغيره بالوضع " 

  وقد اورده شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في " السياسة الشرعية " ( ص 75 ) ساكتا عليه دون أي تخريخ ليغتر به يرمز السيوطي على أن رموز السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير " لا يوثق بها لأسباب ذكرتها في " مقدمة " صحيح الجامع " و " ضعيف الجامع " 

واغتر برمز السيوطي الدكتور فؤاد في تعليقه على الأمثال ( ص 85 ) فيصف الحديث بقوله : " ضعيف " وعلى الرغم من نقله عن الهيثمي إعلاله إياه بمروان المتروك وتعميته حكمي على الحديث " بالوضع " 
رد على ذلك كله بسكوت ابن تيمية رحمه الله وقال : 
" فهو ليس بموضوعاً ولا شديد الضعف " !! 
.................

 والدكتور فؤاد عبد المنعم أحمد حقق كتب ومنها كتاب " الأمثال والحكم " للماردي المتوفى سنة 450 ه " 

وقال في تقدمة  الكتاب  الطبعة الأولى بعد خطبة الحاجة ( ص 5 ) : 
" فقد ظهرت الطبعة الأولى من " الأمثال والحكم " للماوردي منذ قرابة خمس عشرة سنة وتلقتها الأمة بالقبول بصفة عامة والأدباء بصفة خاصة 
وقد ظهرت خلال هذه المدة من دواوين السنة الكثير مما أعان المحقق على بذل مزيد من الجهد في عزو الأحاديث وبيان درجتها 
واستفاد من نقد العلامة الشيخ محمد بن ناصر الدين الألباني له ورحم الله أمرءا أهدى إلي عيوبي "  
 انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[   الشيخ الفاضل /  محمد سعيد عمر إدريس ] 

           ذكره الشيخ الألباني في الضعيفة ( ج4/ ص 133-134 ) عند تعليقه على حديث " فهلا بكرا تعضها وتعضك " أخرجه الآجري في " تحريم النرد والشطرنج والملاهي " من طريق داود بن الزبرقان عن مالك بن مغول عن الربيع بن كعب بن أبي كعب عن كعب بن مالك قال : ... 
وهو " إسناده ضعيف جدا " آفته داود بن الزبرقان وهو متروك " 


 قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
والربيع بن كعب بن أبي كعب هكذا في نسختي وأصلها مما لا تطوله الآن يدي لأنظر هل الخطأ منه أو من ناسخها 
فقد أورده البخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " ( 2/ 1/ 248 ) وابن أبي حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 1/ 2/ 454) هكذا : " ربيع بن أبي بم كعب الأنصاري " 
زاد ابن أبي حاتم : 
" ويقال : " ربيع بن كعب بن عجرة " 
وذكر أنه روى عن أبيه ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا 
غير أن البخاري قال : "|" وقال أبو عبد الله موسى بن دهقان : يقولون : تغير بأخرة " 


قال الالباني : 
" وموسى هذا لم يذكرا سواه راويا عن الربيع بن أبي " 
ثم وقفت على النسخة المطبوعة من " تحريم النرد " بتحقيق محمد بن سعيد فوجدتها مطابقة للأصل الذي نقلت عنه ولكن المحقق لم ينتبه للفرق بينها وبين ما في " التاريخ " و " الجرح " مع انه عزاه إليهما ؟ 
وادعى ان البخاري سكت عنه ! 
وقد عرفت أنه ذكر أنه تغير ! 
فالربيع هذا هو علة الحديث لاضطراب الرواة في نسبه المنبئ عن جهالته ولا سيما وكان تغير بأخرة " انتهى .


قلت : 
 " حقق الشيخ الفاضل / محمد سعيد عمر إدريس كتاب الحافظ أبي بكر محمد بن الحسين الآجري رحمه الله المتوفى سنة 360 ه وطبع الطبعة الأولى سنة 1402ه/ 1982 م برئاسة إدرة البحوث العلمية بالمملكة العرلابية السعودية والذي أوصى بطبع هذه الرسالة الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز ابن عبدالله بن باز رحمه الله  على نفقة الرئاسة وتوزيعها على جميع أنحاء العالم الإسلامي كما استفاد من الشيخ المحدث حماد النصاري رحمه الله في توجيه النصح في إعداد هذه الرسالة وله اليد الطولى في ذلك " كما ذكر في مقدمة رسالته ( ص 5 ) .


ويتلخص موضوع الرسالة ومنهجه : 
ّ " دراسة شاملة للنرد والشطرنج والغاني والمعازف وسائر الملاهي في الإسلام " 
ّ " دراسة وتحقيق لتحريم النرد والشطرنج والملاهي 
ّ " ودراسة أحاديث الأغاني والمعازف وسائر الملاهي " 

وبهذه المناسبة ننقل ما ذكره ابن القيم رحمه الله في " إغاثة اللهفان " ( 1/ 285 ) كما نقل محقق هذه الرسالة ( ص 9 ) : 

   " والذي شاهدناه  نحن وغيرنا وعرفناه بالتجارب أنه ما ظهرت المعازف والآت اللهو في قوم وفشت فيهم واشتغلوا بها إلا سلط الله عليهم العدو وبلوا بالقحط والجدب وولاة السوء ." 

  وقال شيخه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله كما في " مجموعة الرسائل المنيرية " ( ص 5/ 101 ) : 
   " والمعازف : هي خمرة النفوس تفعل بالنفوس أعظم مما تفعل حميا الكؤوس فإذا سكروا بالأصوات حل فيهم الشرك ومالوا إلى الفواحش وإلى الظلم فيشركون ويقتلون النفس التي حرم اله ويزنون وهذه الثلاث موجودة كثيرا في أهل سماع المعازف " 

ومما ذكره محقق الرسالة " تحريم النرد " ( ص 12 ) 
  " رتبت الأحاديث كلها وقد بلغ مجموع الحاديث النبوية والآثار مع المكرر 68 حديثا المكرر 18 وغير المكرر 50 حديثا منها واحد وعشرون حديثا مرفوعا ً " 

وللمحق حفظه الله بعض المؤلفات التي أثرت المكتبة الإسلامية ومنها :/ 
_ رسالة المسجد في الإسلام 
صلاة الجماعة وأثرها في المجتمع الإسلامي 
إسعاف القاريء إلى موضع التشابه من آي الذكر والسبع المثاني 
تحقيق ودراسة كتاب " تحريم النرد والشطرنج والملاهي " للآجري 
تحقيق رسالة " الحلم والأناه في إعراب قوله تعالى ( غير ناظرين إناه ) للإمام السبكي مخطوط 
تخريج ودراسة أحاديث البسملة ( مخطوط )
ويحقق الآن ( كتاب الإرشاد في معرفة علماء البلاد ) في عشرة أجزاء " للحافظ الخليلي .لرسالة الدكتوراه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بادىء ذي بدء : 
         [  قبل أن أسطر هذه السطور أقول ما قاله الإمام  أبو محمد الحسين ابن مسعود الفراء البغوي رحمه الله  في " شرح السنة " ( 1/ 2-2 ) كما نقله الدكتور موفق عبد القادر عبدالله بن عبد القادر في " توثيق النصوص وضبطها ( ص 11 )   : " وإني في أكثر ما أوردته بل في عامته متبع إلا القليل الذي لاح لي بنوع من الدليل في تأويل كلام محتمل أو إيضاح مشكل أو ترجيح قول على آخر إذ لعلماء السلف رحمهم الله تعالى سعي كامل في تأليف ما جمعوه ونظر صادق للخلف في أداء ما سمعوه .
والقصد بهذا الجمع – مع وقوع الكفاية بما عملوه وحصول الغنية فيما فعلوه – الاقتداء بأفعالهم والانتظام في سلك أحد طرفيه متصل بصدر النبوة والدخول في غمار قوم جدوا في إقامة الدين واجتهدوا في إحياء السنة شغفا بهم وحبا لطريقتهم وإن قصرت في العمل عن مبلغ سعيهم طمعا في موعود الله سبحانه وتعالى على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن : " إن المرء مع من أحب " .





[ عبد الغني حمادة ] 


ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج4/ ص 295) في تعليقه على حديث " 
    " من قلم أظفاره يوم الجمعة وقي من السوء إلى مثلها " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" موضوع " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " وآفته : أحمد بن ثابت فرخويه الرازي 
  قال ابن أبي حاتم ( 1/ 1/ 44 ) : 
" سمعت أبا العباس بن أبي عبد الله الطبراني يقول : كانوا لا يشكون أن فرخويه كذاب " 
أورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء والمتروكين :"
وقال : قال ابن أبي حاتم : " كذاب " 


وقال رحمه الله : 
وإذا عرفت وضع الحديث فمن الجهل البالغ الأستدلال به على سنية قص الظفر يوم الجمعة كما فعل صاحب كتاب " تعاليم الإسلام " ( ص 234 ) فقال  تحت عنوان : " سنن الجمعة إحدى عشرة سنة : 
-      " 5 " تقليم أظفار اليدين والرجلين يوم الجمعة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من قلم ....." فذكر الحديث " 
-      وقد روي الحديث عن ابن عباس مرفوعا بنحوه وسنده ضعيف جدا " ] انتهى .


" واختم بما ختم به مقدمته الدكتور الفاضل / موفق عبدالله عبد القادر 
 ( ص 12 ) بقوله : 
" وأختم بما ختم به الإمام القلقشندي رحمه الله في مقدمة كتابه " صبح الاعشى " فاقول : 

   " وليعذر الواقف عليه فنتائج الافكار على اختلاف القرائح لا تتناهى وإنما ينفق كل احد على قدر سعته لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا ما آتاها ورحم الله من وقف فيه على سهو أو خطأ فأصلحه عاذرا لا عاذلا ومنيلا لا نائلا فليس المبرأ من الخطل إلا من وقى الله وعصم وقد قيل : الكتاب كالمكلف لا يسلم من المؤاخذة ولا يرتفع عند القلم ! ) انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الشيخ الدكتور عبد الملك بن عبد الله بن دهيش رحمه الله ] 


 ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج5/ ص 27 ) عند تعليقه على حديث في " الضعيفة " ( ج5/ ح2013) " من قرأ سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة فهو معصوم إلى ثمانية أيام من كل فتنة فإن خرج الدجال عصم منه " 

وقال رحمه الله : 
   " ضعيف جدا " 
 " آفته ابراهيم ابن عبد الله بن أيوب المخرمي 
قال الدراقطني فيه : 
" ليس بثقة حدث عن الثقات بأحاديث باطلة " 
قال الألباني : 
" فمثله لا يليق أن يكون من رجال " الأحاديث المختارة " ولذلك فإني أقول : 
لم يحسن الشيخ المعلق * على مطبوعة " المختارة " ( 2/ 50 ) بسكوته عنه لما فيه من إيهامه سلامة السند من العلة القادحة .

" وقد صح الحديث من طريق أخرى عن أبي سعيد نحوه دون ذكر " ثمانية أيام " وهو مخرج في " المجلد السادس من " الصحيحة " ( رقم 2651 ) وهو تحت الطبع .

..........................
قلت : 
    " وطبعة الشيخ عبد الملك بن عبد الله بن دهيش مليئة بالتصحيفات والأخطاء العلمية .

 " قال الشيخ عبد الملك دهيش رحمه الله في مقدمة تحقيقه " للمختارة " ( ص 16 -18 ) : 
  " إن الأحاديث الصحيحة لم يستوعبها كتاب إلى الآن وجميع من صنفوا ف الحديث الصحيح لم يقل واحد منهم ذلك لا البخاري ولا مسلم ولا من جاء بعدهما من أصحاب الصحيح لذا فإن أحاديث صحيحة كثيرة جدا بقيت منثورة في الكتب والنسخ والأجزاء والمسانيد لا يتسنى لطالب العلم الاستفادة منها بجدية ولا للفقيه الاحتجاج بها وذلك لأنها مختلطة بغيرها من الضعيف بل والموضوع أيضا .

   ... والمتكلمون في " علوم الحديث " يقسمون كتب الحديث على مراتب ويذكرون منها " كتب الصحة " أي : " كتب الأحاديث الصحيحة " وجميع من تكلم في مراتب الكتب ممن جاء بعد الضياء جعل المختارة من " كتب الصحة "

   قال السخاوي : " ومن مظان الصحيح المختارة مما ليس في الصحيحين أو أحدهما " ا ه 
وقال السيوطي : " ومنهم أي ممن صنفوا في الصحيح – الحافظ ضياء الدين محمد بن عبد الواحد المقدسي جمع كتابا سماه " الأحاديث المختارة " التزم فيه الصحة " ا 

وقال الذهبي عن أحاديث المختارة " هي الأحاديث التي تصلح أن يحتج بها سوى ما في الصحيحين " 

وكذا عده الكتاني في " كتب الصحة " 
قال الكتاني : " وذكر ابن تيمية والزركشي وغيرهما أن تصحيحه أعلة مزية من تصحيح الحاكم " 
وقال ابن كثير وهو يعدد كتب الضياء : " وكتاب المختارة وفيه علوم حديثية وهو أجود من " مستدرك الحاكم " لو كمل " ا ه 


وقال الشيخ الدهيش رحمه الله : ( ص 20 -21 ) : 
" .. ولقد قاربت أحاديث هذا المجلد – المختارة – ( 400 ) حديث لم يذكر فيها مما جاء في الصحيحين " حديثا واحدا وهذا وفاء منه لما شرطه على نفسه أما " الصحاح الثلاثة " الأخرى فما استفاد منها سوى أرربعة أحاديث اثنين منها من " صحيح ابن خزيمة " واثنين من " صحيح ابن حبان " أما " مستدرك الحاكم " فما أخذ منه شيئا " 

" ... واسانيد المختارة دارت بين " الصحيح " و " الحسن " وهي الغالبة " وجاء فيها بعض السانيد الضعيفة التي ساقها الضياء متابعة أو استشهادا لكن لم نقف فيه على " حديث موضوع " على الإطلاق لم تجد فيه من الأسانيد سوى إسناد واحد يتيم " 

" ومن هنا يمكننا أن نقول " إن ميزة انعدام " الموضوع " و " المتروك " في كتاب " المختارة " لا تجعله في مصاف " المستدرك " فقط بل هو أعلى منه بكثير ولا مجال للمقارنة بينهما في هذا الجانب 
بل هو يقف جانبا إلى جنب مع " صحيح ابن حبان " و " صحيح ابن خزيمة " ويعلو على " جامع الترمذي " بدرجات ولولا توسع الضياء في ايراد الضعف للاعتبار والمتابعة والاستشهاد لوقف كتابه إلى جانب الصحيحين دون نزاع والله اعلم " 


وقال الشيخ عبد الملك الدهيش رحمه الله في ثنايا عرض منهج الضياء في " المختارة " ( ص 23-30 ) قال : 

·      " لم يدخل في كتابه هذا حديثا واحدا من أحاديث الصحيحين " 
·      لم يأخذ من كتب " السنن الأربعة " سوى ( 15 ) حديثا من مجموع ما يقارب ( 400 ) جديث وهذه نسبة ضئيلة 
·      انصب اهتمام الضياء في انتقاء أحاديثه من تلك المصنفات التي خلطت بين الصحيح وغيره ولم يوضح أصحابها شروطهم فيها ولا أحكامهم على اسانيدها 
-      ولذا تجد الضياء يعتمد على ( 104 ) أحاديث في المجلد الأول من كتابه يعتمد على " مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي " وهي تزيد على ربع هذا المجلد 
-      ويأخذ من مسند أحمد ( 55 ) حديثا وهي تشكل أكثر من ثمن مادة هذا المجلد 
-      ويأخذ ( 52 ) حديثا من مسند " الهيثم بن كليب الشاشي " وهذي تزيد على ثمن هذا الملجلد 
-      ويمضي الضياء في هذا المنهج فتراه يأخذ ( 65 ) حديثا من مسانيد أخرى موزعة كالآتي : 
-      معجم الطبراني الكبير ( 19 ) حديثا 
-      مسند أحمد بن منيع ( 11 ) حديثا 
-      الآحاد والمثاني لابن أبي عاصم ( 11 ) حديثا 
-      مسند ابن أبي عمر العدني ( 9 ) أحاديث 
-      مسند الطيالسي ( 6 أحاديث ) 
-      مسند علي بن الجعد ( 3 ) أحاديث 
-      مسند عبد بن حميد ( 2 ) أحاديث 
-      مسند عثمان بن أبي شيبة ( 1 ) حديثا واحدا
-      مسند الحارث ( 1 ) حديثا واحدا 

-      رتبه على طريقة المسانيد " لا على ابواب الفقه وهذه الطريقة طريقة معتبرة ينتفع بها طالب الحديث أكثر من الفقيه ....

-      لم يدخل في منهجه الكلام على غريب الحديث وفقهه وفوائده فنجد أحاديثه خالية من كل هذا ولم يهمل الكلام على رجال السند إن دعت لذلك ضرورة 

-      أخرج لرواة سكت عنهم أب عبد الله البخاري أبو محمد بن أبي حاتم الرازي في " كتابيهما " 

-      روى في كتابه هذا أحاديث رجال اسانيدها ثقات لكن هناك خلافا في اتصال هذه الأسانيد وقد ترجح للضياء هذا الاتصال 

-      لم نجد راويا واحدا في هذا المجلد متهما بالكذب فضلا عن الوضاع أو الكذاب إلا رجلا واحدا كذبه أحمد وابن معين وأدخله ابن حبان في " الثقات " وإنما ذكر الضياء حديثه استشهادا  " ) انتهى .

  وننقل ما انتقده الحفاظ على الضياء المقدسي في " المختارة " : 

 [  أولا ] : الألباني في " الضعيفة " في عدة مواضع منها 
        ( ح 2013 ) الجزء الرابع وقال الألباني " ضعيف جدا " فيه 
      إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن أيوب المخرمي " 
 قال الدراقطني : ليس بثقة حدث عن الثقات بأحاديث باطلة 
 قال الألباني : فمثله : لا يليق أن يكون من رجال الأحاديث المختارة " 

[ ثانيا ] : في الميزان " ( 4520 ) 
  " عبد الله بن كثير بن جعفر عن أبيه عن جده عن بلال مرفوعا : رمضان بالمدينة خير من ألف رمضان فيما سواها والجمعة كذلك " 
قال ابن حجر : " لم يحسن ضياء الدين بإخراجه في " المختارة " ..

[ ثالثا ] قول المعلمي في تصحيح الضياء 
في الفوائد المجموعة " ( ص 179 ) حديث في فضل التمر البرني له طرق واهية منها ما في إسناده عقبة بن عبد الله الأصم قال ابن حبان " وعقبة بن عبد الله الأصم ينفرد بالمناكير عن المشاهير " 
قال السيوطي : " روى له الترمذي وقد أخرجه البخاري في " التاريخ " والبيهقي في " الشعب وصححه المقدسي .." 
قال المعلمي رحمه الله : 
" ... وتصحيح المقدسي لرواية عقبة الأصم مع ضعفه وتدليسه وتفرده وإنكار المتن مردود عليه " 


  الخلاصة : 
  " لم يسلم كتاب من وقوع  في " التصحيف " والخطأ "  والأوهام " و الشذوذ " في بعض أسانيد المصنفات  التي نقل منها الضياء في " المختارة " فلعل الشيخ المحقق لم ينتبه لبعض هذه التصحيفات والأخطاء في اسماء الرواة  والأسانيد واعتمد في تصحيحه للحديث على ظاهر الإسناد فلم ينتبه إلى ما فيه من العلل الخفية ولكن رحمه الله كان على الجادة في الغالب والمعصوم من عصمه الله وله مؤلفات نافعة " رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ عبد الحي بن محمد الكتاني رحمه الله ت 1382 ه]  

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج5/ ص 33) عند تعليقه على حديث ( 2107 ) " لا تسكنوهن الغرف ولا تعلموهن الكتابة وعلموهن المغزل وسورة النور " 

        قال الألباني رحمه الله : 

" موضوع " آفته : " محمد بن ابراهيم أبي عبد الله الشامي " 
قال الدراقطني : كذاب 
قال ابن عدي : عامة أحاديثه غير محفوظة 
قال ابن حبان : لا تحل الرواية عنه كان يضع الحديث 
قال الذهبي : صدق الدارقطني رحمه الله وابن ماجه فما عرفه " 
قال الألباني : ولذلك روى عنه 
قال الألباني : وقد تابعه من هو مثله وهو عبد الوهاب الضحاك ولعل أحدهما سرقه من الآخر " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" ومن العجائب أن يذهل عن حال هذا الحديث جماعة من المتأخرين ويذهبوا إلى تصحيحه تصريحا أو تلويحا فقد سئل عنه ابن حجر الهيتمي هل هو صحيح أم ضعيف ؟ فأجاب بقوله : 
  " هو صحيح فقد روى الحاكم وصححه والبيهقي عن عائشة رفعه " 

وقال الإمام الشوكاني في " النيل " ( 8/ 177 ) عند شرح حديث الشفاء بنت عبد الله قالت : 
  " دخل علي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا عند حفصة فقال : 
  " الا تعلمين هذه رقية النملة كما علمتيها الكتابة ؟ " 
 وهو حديث صحيح الإسناد كما في " الصحيحة " برقم ( 178 ) 
فقال الشوكاني : 
" فيه دليل على جواز تعليم النساء الكتابة وأما حديث " لا تعلموهن الكتابة ..: فالنهي عن تعليم الكتابة في هذا الحديث محمول على من يخشى من تعليمها الفساد " 

قال الألباني : 
هذه الخشية لا تختص بالنساء فكم من رجل كانت الكتابة عليه ضررا في دينه وخلقه افينهى عن الكتابة الرجال أيضا للخشية ذاتها ؟ ! 

  ثم إن التأويل فرع التصحيح فكأن الشوكاني توهم أن الحديث صحيح وليس كذلك كما علمت فلا حاجة للتأويل إذن " 

واعجب من ذلك ان ينقل كلام الشيخين المذكورين من طبع تحت اسم كتابه " حافظ العصر ومحدثه الشيخ عبد الحي محمد الكتاني مسند الزمان ونسابته .." 
ثم يقرهما على ذلك ولا يتعقبهما بشيء مطلقا مما يشير إلى حال الحديث وضعفه بل ووضعه وإنما يسود صفحات في تأويل الحديث والتوفيق بينه وبين حديث الشفاء بل ويزيد على ذلك آثارا الهل اعلم بثبوتها – عن عمر وعلي في نهي النساء عن الكتابة ويختم ذلك بقوله وذلك في كتابه " التراتيب الإدراية " ( 1/ 50 ) .

    قال الألباني رحمه الله في هامش تعليقه في " الضعيفة " ( ج5/ ص 33 ) 
       " وهو الشيخ عبد الحي بن محمد الكتاني ولست أشك في شدة حفظه وطول باعه في علم الحديث وغيره من العلوم ولكن ظهر لي في هذا الكتاب – يعني -  كتاب " التراتيب الإدراية " – إن عنايته كانت متوجهة إلى الحفظ دون النقد ولذلك وقعت في كتابه هذا أحاديث كثيرة ضعيفة دون أن ينبه عليها وليس هذا مجال ذكرها بل إنه صحح حديثا لا يرقى إلى أن يكون ضعيفا فراجع حديث " ليس بخيركم من ترك دنياه لآخرته " 


ومما ذكر في ترجمته في " فهرس الفهارس " ( ص 16-17 ) باعتناء إحسان عباس ط " دار الغرب " 
 " وقال شامة العصر الشيخ أبو عبد الله محمد بن جعفر الكتاني صاحب " السلوة " في تأليفه الكبير في البيت الكتاني بعدما ترجم لوالد الأستاذ ما نصه : " وخلف رضي الله عنه ولده الشهير المحدث الكبير العلامة الماهر التاريخي النسابة الباهر ذا التأليف والفوائد الغزيرة والنكات العجيبة والاستباطات الغريبة أبا عبد الله مولانا محمد عبد الحي .." 

وقيل في ترجمته في مقدمة " فهرس الفهارس  والأثبات " ( ص 17 -18 ) : 
    " يعرف الحديث معرفة كبرى جرحا وتعديلا واضطرابا وتعليلا صحة وسقما أجمع المخالف والموافق ممن يعتد به على أنه حافظ العصر ومحدث الزمان نشر من علوم الحديث تدريسا وتصنيفا وتشجيعا وتعليقا ما عجر عنه غيره وتصانيفه في ذلك منتشرة في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها محتج بها معول عليها من أساطين العلم في المشرق والمغرب وجمع حفظه  الله من كتب هذا الباب ما لم يجمع الآن بالمشرق والمغرب وتم له سماع وإسماع الكتب الستة وكثير من المسانيد والمعاجم والأجزاء والمشيخات والأثبات مرارا 
يعرف التاريخ الإسلامي وفلسفته معرفة جيدة بل هو فيه فارس الرهان وسابق الميدان وحامل الراية ..." 
  ومن أراد مزيد علم وعناية بترجمة الحافظ عبد الحي الكتاني ومؤلفاته فعليه بمقدمة " فهرس الفهارس والأثبات " بعناية إحسان عباس " .


...........
وننقل ما ذكره الإمام أبو محمد عبد الله بن مسلم بن قتيبة الدينوري رحمه الله لرونق جماله في  مقدمةكتابه " إصلاح غلط أبي عبيد في غريب الحديث " ( ص 42-47 ) : 

    " لعل ناظرا كتابي هذا ينفر من عنوانه ويستوحش من ترجمته ويربأ بأبي عبيد رحمه الله عن الهفوة ويأبى به الزلة وينحلها قصب العلماء وهتك أستارهم ولا يعلم تقلدنا ما تقلدناه من إكمال ما ابتدأ من تفسير غريب الحديث وتشييد ما أسس وإن ذلك هو الذي ألزمنا إصلاح الفساد وسد الخلل على أنا لم نقل في ذلك الغلط إنه اشتمال على ضلاله وزيغ عن سنة وإنما هو في رأي مضى به على معنى مستتر أو حرف غريب مشكل وقد يتعثر في الرأي جلة أهل النظر والعلماء المبرزون والخائفون لله الخاشعون فهؤلاء صحابة  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي عنهم وهم قادة الأنام ومعادن العلم وينابيع الحكمة وأولى البشر بكل فضيلة وأقربهم من التوفيق والعصمة ليس منهم أحد قال برأيه في الفقه إلا وفي قوله ما يأخذ به قوم وفيه ما يرغب عنه آخرون .......
ولا نعلم أن الله عز وجل أعطى أحدا من البشر موثقا من الغلط وأمانا من الخطأ فيستكف له منها بل وصل عباده بالعجز وقرنهم بالحاجة ووصفهم بالضعف والعجلة فقال : خلق الإنسان من عجل " و " وخلق  الإنسان ضعيفا : و : وفوق كل ذي علم عليم " 

   " ولا نعلم خص بالعلم قوما دون قوم ولا وقفه على زمن دون زمن بل جعله مشتركا مقسوما بين عباده يفتح للآخر منه ما أغلقه عن الأول وينبه المقل فيه على ما أغفل عنه المكثر ويحييه بمتأخر يتعقب قول متقدم وتال يعتبر على ماض وأوجب على كل من علم شيئا من الحق أن يظهره وينشره وجعل ذلك زكاة العلم كما جعل الصدقة زكاة المال 

" وقد قيل لنا : " اتقوا زلة العالم . وزلة العالم لا تعرف حتى تكشف وأن لم تعرف هلك بها المقلدون لأنهم يتلقونها من العالم بالقبول ولا يرجعون إلا بالإظهار لها وإقامة الدلائل عليها وإحضار البراهين 
 [ وقد يظن من لا يعلم من الناس لا يضع الأمور مواضعها أن هذا اغتياب للعلماء وطعن على السلف وذكر للموتى وكان يقال : " اعف عن ذي قبر " وليس ذلك كما ظنوا لأن الغيبة سب الناس بلئيم الأخلاق وذكرهم بالفواحش والشائنات وهذا هو الأمر العظيم المشبه بأكل اللحوم الميتة فأما هفوة في حرف أو زلة في معنى أو إغفال أو وهم ونسيان فمعاذ الله أن يكون هذا من ذلك الباب أو أن يكون له مشاكلا أو مقاربا أو يكون [ المنبه عليه آثما بل يكون مأجورا عند الله مشكورا عند عباده الصالحين الذين لا يميل بهم هوى ولا تدخلهم عصبية ولا يجمعهم على الباطل تحزب ولا يلفتهم عن استبانة الحق حسد ] 

وقد كنا زمانا نعتذر من الجهل فقد صرنا الآن نحتاج إلى الاعتذار من العلم وكنا نؤمل شكر الناس بالتنبيه والدلالة فصرنا نرضى بالسلامة وليس هذا بعجيب مع انقلاب الأحوال ولا ينكر مع تغير الزمان وفي الله خلف وهو المستعان " 




 وسنذكر بعض اللطائف عن كتاب " التراتيب الإدراية " للكتاني رحمه الله : 

قال محقق الكتاب الدكتور عبد الله الخالدي في مقدمة تحقيقه ( ص 7-9 ) : 

" وقد كان العلامة الكتاني قد سمع بكتاب تخريج الدلالات السمعية على ما كان في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الحرف والصنائع والعمالات الشرعية تأليف أبي الحسن علي بن محمد الخزاعي فسعى بكل ما أوتي من جهد وحرص للحصول على نسخة منه فظفر ببغيته في مكتبة الزيتونة .. فاستنسخها وكان ينقصها الجزء العاشر والأخير وحاول استدراك هذا النقص فلم يوفق فزادمن عنده بمقدرا أصل الخزاعي وزيادة نظرا لوفة المصادر بين يديه ولرغبته القوية في إيصال فكرة مؤداها : 
   " إن الحضارة الإسلامية التي نمت وأورقت في العهد الأموي ثم العباسي إنما وضعت أسسها ووزعت بذورها في عهد النبوة ما من أمر من أمور الحياة المعاشية والإدراية إلا وله في صدر الإسلام أصل يرجع إليه وكتب مقدمة لكتابه غاية في النفاسة " 

    " وقد أختار العلامة الكتاني نصوصا من كتاب التخريج وجعل تحتها خطا لتمييزها عما أضافه هو إليها ثم استدرك عليه كثيرا من الأبواب والتفاصيل 

يقول الأستاذ الكبير المحقق الدكتور إحسان عباس الذي حقق كتاب التخريج للخزاعي " والمطبوع سنة 1405 ه درا الغرب الإسلامي 
: " ولا ريب في أن ما أضافه الكتاني مفيد في معظمه وإن كان في جوانب منه  تزيد لا تخفى [ ( ص 15 ) المقدمة .
ومما تجب الإشارة إليه إني وجدت المؤلف رحمه الله قد استرسل في بعض الأحيان وأسهب إسهابا كثيرا في بعض المواضيع فأجزت لنفسي حذف الزائد من الكلام وأشرت لذلك بالهامش وذلك احتراما لقيمة الكتاب من اشتماله على ما لا فائدة فيه لقارئه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / 



               [ الدكتور فؤاد عبد المنعم أحمد على تعليقه على " الأمثال والحكم ]    


ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج5/ ص 143-145 ) 
حديث " إذا أراد الله بعبدا خيرا جعل له واعظاً من نفسه يأمره وينهاه " 
  " ضعيف " 
 أخرجه الديلمي في " مسند الفردوس " ( ص 93 ) 
وهذا إسناد ضعيف آفته القاسم بن أبي صالح هذا فيه كلام أورده الحافظ في " اللسان " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" أضعف إلى ذلك علة أخرى ألا وهي الوقف  " 
   [ ثم رأيت الدكتور فؤاد عبد المنعم أحمد في تعليقه على " الأمثال والحكم " للماوردي قد حسن الحديث ( ص 49 ) مقلدا في ذلك للعراقي في تجويده لإسناده مع أنه نقل تضعيف العجلوني إياه وتضعيفي أنا في " ضعيف الجامع الصغير " ( 429 ) 
وهذا مما يدل القارئ على أن الدكتور لا يزيد على كونه مجرد قماش نقال ! 
وسيأتي له أمثلة أخرى 
انظر الى الضعيفة الحديث رقم ( 2864 ) 

وأما لجنة " الجامع الكبير " فلم تزد على نقل تجويد العراقي لإسناده نقلا عن المناوي  ونص كلامه في " فيض القدير " : 
" قال الحافظ العراقي وغيره : " إسناده جيد " كذا جزم به في " المغني " 
وقد تبادر إلى ذهن الدكتور فؤاد أن المقصود ب " المغني " في كلام المناوي هذا إنما هو كتاب " المغني " في الفقه الحنبلي " لابن قدامة المقدسي ! 

فقال الدكتور : 
" وقال المناوي : إن الحافظ العراقي وغيره قرر إن إسناده جيد وكذلك جزم به ابن قدامة في " المغني " فيض القدير " !!!

وإنما المراد به كتابه " تخريج " الإحياء " الذي تقدم النقل عنه فإن إسمه الكامل " المغني عن حمل الأسفار في الأسفار في تخريج ما في الأحياء من الأخبار " ! 

وذكره الألباني في " المجلد السادس " في " الضعيفة " ( ص 392-395 ) 
  عن تعليقه على حديث ( 2864 ) " إنما بعثت فاتحا خاتما ووأعطيت جوامع الكلم .." الحديث 
وهو " ضعيف " وهو منقطع بين أبي قلابة وعمر " 

كما اغتر بذلك المستشار الدكتور فؤاد عبد المنعم أحمد في تعليقه على " الأمثال والحكم " للماوردي فقال تعليقا على الحديث فقد ذكره الماوردي مختصرا بلفظ ابن عباس ( ص 30 ) : فقال " حسن رواه ابو يعلى في " مسنده " عن ابن عمر " ..

قال الألباني ( ص 394-395 ) 

-      وفي هذا التخريج على إيجازه أخطاء : 
-      قوله : " حسن " دون ان يبين وجهه أو ان ينقله عن أحد عن أهل العلم ممن يوثق بمعرفته بهذا الفن ! 
-      نقله عني " التضعيف " المعارض لتحسينه دون أن يرده بحجة تبرر عدم اعتماده عليه !
-      جعله الحديث عن ابن عمر عند أبي يعلى والبيهقي وهو خطأ مزدوج فإن ابن عمر لا علاقة له مطلقا بهذا الحديث وإنما هو عن أبيه عمر عند أبي يعلى وعن أبي قلابة مرسلا عند البيهقي 
الخلاصة ] 
  |* *  وإنما وقع الدكتور فؤاد أحمد عبد المنعم في هذه الخطاء لتسرعه في النقل والإكثار منه دون تأن وتبصر وتحقيق فإنه اغتر بما وقع في متن " فيض القدير " للمناوي في تخريج الحديث .." انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / الدكتور فؤاد أحمد عبد المنعم 

ذكره الألباني ايضا في " الضعيفة " ( ج5/ ص 365-366) 
في تعليقه على حديث " إذا اقشعر جلد العبد من خشية الله تحاتت عنه ذنوبه كما يتحات عن الشجرة اليابسة ورقها " 

قال الألباني : 
" ضعيف " رواه أبو بكر الشافعي في " الفوائد " وعنه " الخطيب " والبزار والواحدي في " التفسير " 
وهو إسناد ضعيف وله علتان : 
-      جهالة أم كلثوم فإنهم لم يترجموها 
-      ويحيى الحماني وهو يحيى بن عبد الحميد الحماني قال الحافظ 
" حافظ إلا أنهم اتهموه بسرقة الحديث " 

·      أشار الحافظ المنذري إلى تضعيف الحديث ( 4/ 128)
·      وقال المناوي في " الفيض " : " ضعيف " 
·      وقال العراقي : " ضعيف 
·      وقال الهيثمي : ضعيف " 
·      قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" كل هذه الأقوال من هؤلاء الأئمة النقاد لم يعبأ بشي منها الدكتور فؤاد في تعليقه على " الأمثال " ( ص 85 ) فقال : 
" حسن – أخرجه البيهقي وابو الشيخ في " الثواب " والترغيب والترهيب " 

ومع هذا التحسين لا وجه له من حيث الصناعة الحديثية وإنما هو تحسين بالهوى فإنه يوهم أنه من الحافظ المنذري والواقع أنه ضعفه كما سبق ولقد بدا لي من تتبعي لتعليقاته على الكتاب المذكور أنه سن سنة سيئة في التعليق على الأحاديث ألا وهي الاعتماد على التحسين العقلي فما أشبهه بالمعتزلة  .."  انتهى .

قلت : العبد الفقير الى عفو ربه " 

  " وفي هذا الصدد نذكر ما ذكره الدكتور موفق عبد القادر في كتابه " توثيق النصوص وضبطها " ( ص 283-284 ) : 

   " على المحقق الحذر الشديد من الأخطاء والتحريفات المطبعية وما أكثرها وان يتعاقد مع الناشر بالالتزام التام بالتصحيح وعدم نشر الكتاب إلا بعد التصحيح التام وأن يقاضيه في حالة عدم الألتزام بالتصويبات والتصحيحات .. فكم من كتاب ضاع فيه جهد المحقق بسبب الأخطاء المطبعية .." 

  ومما ذكره في " هامش تعليقه على " الأخطاء والتحريفات الطباعية : 
    " للأسف الشديد أصبح الناشرين تجارا .. لا يهمهم العلم ودقة الأمانة العلمية فكم من كتاب نشروه ولم يلتزموا بتصحيحات المحقق وتراهم يتذرعون للمحقق بأعذار تافهة وهذا ما ابتلينا به وهو مرض الطباعة والنشر في وقتنا الحاضر ... " فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور محمد بن عبد العزيز عمرو رحمه الله ] 


ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج5/ ص 473-475 ) 
في التعليق على حديث " كان يلبس قميصاً قصير الكمين والطول " 


قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
 " ضعيف " رواه ابن سعد وابن ماجه وعبد بن خميد في " المتخب " وابو الشيخ في " الأخلاق " والطبراني في " الكبير " والخطيب ف " الجامع " 

( تنبيه ) : 

 " أورد حديث الترجمة الدكتور محمد بن عبد العزيز عمرو في كتابه 
   " اللباس والزينة " ( ص 308 ) وقال : 
   " أخرجه الحاكم وابن حبان وصححاه فيض القدير ( 5/ 246 ) ونسبه السيوطي لابن عساكر ورمز لضعفه " 

أقول : فيه أمور : 

( 1 ) لا يوجد في الصفحة المذكورة من المجلد التخريج المزيور ! 
( 2 ) ولم يخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه ولذلك ليس له ذكر في " إحسان الأمير الفارسي " ولا في " زوائد الهيثمي " 
( 3 ) سكت عن تصحيح الحاكم وقد تعقبه الذهبي بذاك المتروك وهذا السكوت من الأدلة الكثيرة على أنه لم يعط أحاديث كتابه حقها من البحث والتحقيق فهو كثير في هذا الميدان  [ حواش قماش ]
( 4 ) قوله : 
     " رمز لضعفه " يشعر بأنه لا يدري أنه لا يعتد برموز السيوطي في " الجامع الصغير " لأسباب بينها في مقدمتي على " ضعيف الجامع الصغير " وهو مطبوع " ) انتهى .

  ومما أعجبني في هذا الصدد ما ذكره الإمام أبي محمد عبد الله بن مسلم بن قتيبة ( ت 276 ه ) في مقدمة كتابه " أدب الكاتب " مؤسسة الرسالة ( ص 9-10 ) : 

  " فإني رأيت كثيرا من كتاب زماننا كسائر أهله قد استطابوا  الدعة واستوطؤوا مركب العجز واعفوا أنفسهم من كد النظر وقولبهم من تعب التفكر حين نالوا الدرك بغير سبب وبلغوا البغية بغير آلة ولعمري كان ذلك فأين همة النفس وأين الأنفة من مجالسة البهائم وأي  موقف أخزى لصاحبه من موقف رجل ....... فلما رأيت هذا الشأن كل يوم إلى نقصان وخشيت أن يذهب رسمه ويعفو أثره جعلت له حظا من عنايتي وجزءا من تأليفي فعملت لمغفل التأديب كتبا خفافا في المعرفة وفي تقويم اللسان واليد يشتمل كل كتاب منها على فن وأعفيته من التطويل والتثقيل لأنشطه لتحفظه .." 

  هذا  إذا كان حال زمانهم فما حال زماننا ..
الله المستعان " 

... 
قال الشافعي رحمه الله في " الرسالة " ( ص 132 ) 
 " وقد تكلم في العلم من لو أمسك عن بعض ما تكلم فيه منه لكان الإمساك أولى به وأقرب من السلامة له إن شاء الله " 

.... 
ولو رأى ما رأيناه لكان أشد عجبا وإن المرء ليأسى اشد الاسى عندما يطلع على كتب بعض المعاصرين هداهم الله وتحقيقاتهم لكتب التراث لما فيها من الهنات والأخطاء العلمية ..."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور / عبد الفتاح أبو غدة الكوثري  ] 


ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج6/ ص 137-139) 
 في تعليقه على الحديث الذي رواه الروياني في " مسنده " والبزار والطبراني في " الصغير " و " الأوسط  " والشجري في " الأمالي " من طريق : نا معمر بن محمد : أخبرني أبي عن جدي عن أبي رافع مرفوعا : " إذا طنت أذن أحدكم فليذكرني وليصل علي وليقل : ذكر الله من ذكرني بخير " 

قال الألباني : 
" وهذا سند ضعيف جدا وفيه علتان : 
الأول : محمد ابن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع وهو ضعيف جدا
الثاني : ابنه معمر وهو أيضا ضعيف جدا 

والحديث أورده ابن القيم الجوزية في " المنار " ( ص 25 ) في فصل من فصول أمور كلية يعرف بها كون الحديث موضوعاً فقال : 
  " ومنها أن يكون الحديث بوصف الأطباء والطرقية أشبه وأليق " 
وذكر أحاديث هذا أحدها وقال : 
" وكل حديث في طنين الأذن فهو كذب " 


وتعقبه أبو غدة الكوثري الحلبي في تعليقه عليه ( ص 65-66 ) فقال : 

  : قلت : هذه الكلية معترضة بثبوت هذا الحديث المذكور وهو حديث أبي أوفى رافع مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : الحافظ الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 10/ 138) : " رواه الطبراني في – المعاجم الثلاثة – والبزار باختصار كثير وإسناد الطبراني في الكبير حسن " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : ( ص 139/ ج6) 
" وابن الجوزي أورده في " الموضوعات " وهو الصواب عندي وكلام المناوي الذي اغتر به ذاك الكوثري مما لا طائل تحته بل هو ( بقبقة في زقزقة ) لأنه قائم على مجرد التقليد الذي ليس فيه أي تحقيق وبيانه في " الضعيفة " ( ج6/ ص 139) ) انتهى.

  قلت : 
ذكر الشيخ العلامة بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله في كتابه " الردود " نماذج من بعض محرفي النصوص ومن بينهم عبد الفتاح أبو غدة الكوثري 
  فقال رحمه الله ( ص 195-197 ) : 
   " لما رأيت في مسرد تلامذة الكوثري من ترجمته لأحمد خيري يقول عن هذا التلميذ : ( ص 72 ) : 
   " وبلغ من ذدة تعلقه به أن نسب نفسه إليه فهو الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة الحنفي الكوثري وهو من تلامذته بعد هجرته ) انتهى .
ويزاد على هذا أن تكنى به فهو : " أبو زاهد الكوثري " 

         ولما رأيت أن الكوثري قد نفض أهل العلم أيديهم منه لما هو عليه من سوء الأحوال في الأعتقاد والتعصب الذميم ورمي جمع غفير من علماء الملة بالتكفير وآخرين بالمغامز المهينة والتهم الفادرة ثم يأتي هذا التلميذ ويمنحه عالي الألقاب ويمسك بجادته ويقفو أثره في مشاربه ولا ترى منه حرفا واحداً في الإنكار عليه لا سيما في " التكفير " لجمع من أساطين العلماء والرمي بالتهم الباطلة وعظائم الجرائم الفاجرة 
  ويثني على كتبه التي تحمل هذا الإفك والباطل والتعصب المتعفن منها : 
 " ثناؤه المتتابع على " تأنيب الخطيب " في تعاليقه على " الرفع والتكميل " ( ص 440 ) 
" هذا الكتاب الذي جرح فيه نحو من ثلاثمائة من علماء الملة ورواة السنة وأبدى فيه عقائد زائفة تناقض عقيدة السلف 
ولما رأيته مرجئا حاد النفس في التمشعر ..." 

قلت : 
والخص ما ذكره الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في كتابه والمآخذ على عبد الفتاح أبو غدة الكوثري : 
-      كما أن في تعليقه على " الرفع والتكميل " ( ص 82 ) بعد ان ساق كلام شيخه الكوثري تراه يتبجح بأن لم يشتهر بلقب أمير المؤمنين فقط البخاري بل غيره وتراه يسلك مسلم شيخه في التنقص وتراه الف رسالة " أمراء المؤمنين في الحديث " وقد عد الإمام البخاري من جملتهم ولم ينوه بفضل تميزه عن غيره " على ان رسالة الشيخ محمد حبيب الله الشنقيطي المتوفى سنة 1362 ه رحمه الله تعالى قد ذكر سبعة عشر نفرا وزاد " التلميذ " تسعة آخرين " 
-      كما ان ابو غدة الكوثري غارقا في " التعصب المذهبي " كما في معرض الدفاع عن الإمام أبي حنيفة " انظر ( ص 208-209 ) 
-      كما نرى تعصبه وغمزه لأهل السنة في الهند 
( كما في ( ص 210- 212 ) 
-      " وتراه حزبيا يحمل لقب : " المراقب العام للإخان المسلمين " 
انظر كلام الشيخ بكر ( ص 211- 214) 
-      تحريفاته في " الرفع والتكميل " والتعليق عليه 
انظر رد الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في " الردود " ( ص 214-223 ) 
-      تحريفاته في تعليقه على " الأجوية الفاضلة " 
انظر رد الشيخ في " الردود " ( ص 224- 230 ) 
-      تحريف اللكنوي وسكوت أبي غدة عليه 
انظر كتاب الشيخ بكر ( ص 231- 232 ) 
-      تحريفه في رسالته : " مسألة خلق القرآن " 
لهذا التلميذ رسالة باسم " مسألة خلق القرآن " وأثرها في صفوف الرواة والمحدثين وكتب الجرح والتعديل " 
رد عليها الشيخ / حمود التويجري رحمه الله برسالة سماها " تنبيه الإخوان على الخطاء في مسألة خلق القرآن " 
انظر ( ص 233-235 ) 

-      تحريفه في تعليقه على " المنار المنيف " 
انظر ( ص 236) 
وغير ذلك من التحريفات التي أقتصرت فيها على أهمها "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ فضل الله الجيلاني رحمه الله ] 

 ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة |" ( ج6/ ص 88 -89)  في ثنايا تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 2577) ( إذا عطس أحدكم فقال الحمد لله قالت الملائكة : رب العالمين فإذا قال : رب العالمين قالت الملائكة : رحمك الله ) 


  قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
   " وهذا إسناد ضعيف جدا فيه علل : 
 الأولى : عطاء بن السائب كان اختلط 
الثانية : صباح بن يحيى قال الذهبي : متروك بل متهم .
الثالثة : وقد افاد الطبراني في " الأوسط " أنه تفرد برفعه 
الرابعة : عبيد بن محمد وهو النحاس كما في رواية ابن السني قال ابن عدي : 
          " له أحاديث مناكير " 

وقال : 
  " ومن ذلك تعلم أيضا تساهل الحافظ في قوله في " الفتح " ( 10/ 600 ) 
" وللمصنف أيضا في " الأدب المفرد " والطبراني بسند لا بأس به عن ابن عباس قال : .........." فذكره موقوفا 

قال الألباني : 
" فقد عرفت أنه لا يصح لا موقوفا ولا مرفوعا 
وإن من شؤم التقليد والغفلة عن الفرق بين الموقوف والمرفوع أن الشيخ الجيلاني في شرحه على " الأدب المفرد " قال ( 2/ 376) : 
  " أخرجه الطبراني بسند لا بأس به " 
وقد علمت أن فيه كل البأس ! [ انتهى .

قال الألباني في مقدمة " صحيح الأدب المفرد " ( ص 6 -7 * ) 
" من المعروف عند اهل العلم أن كتاب البخاري هذا هو غير كتابه الذي هو ضمن كتابه " المسند الصحيح " بعنوان : " كتاب الأدب " هكذا مطلقا دون قيد أو وصف فقوله : " المفرد " صفة كاشفة مميزة له عن " ادب صحيحه " لغزارة مادته فقد بلغت فيه الحاديث المرفوعة والآثار الموقوفة ( 1322 ) بترقيم محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي بينما بلغ عدد أحاديث " أدب صحيحه " ( 256) بترقيمه وبعضها مكرر ولم ار فيه من الآثار الموقوفة شيءا إلا ما قد يأتي عرضا في بعض الأحاديث المرفوعة وهذه كلها قد أسندها في ( 128 ) بابا وعدد أبواب " الأدب المفرد " ( 644 ) بابا وبعد فرز الأحاديث والآثار الضعيفة صار عددها في هذا الصحيح ( 565 ) بابا و ( 998 ) حديثا وأثرا وفي ( الضعيف " ( 187 ) بابا و ( 215 ) حديثا واثرا ً 


وقال الألباني في مقدمته ( ص 7 ) 
" ولتمام الفائدة أذكر هنا كلمة طيبة كتبها العلامة عبد الرحمن اليماني المعلمي رحمه الله في التعريف بقدر كتاب البخاري هذا قال رحمه الله : 
" قد أكثر العارفون بالإسلام المخلصون له من تقرير أن كل ما وقع فيه المسلمون من الضعف والخور والتخاذل وغير ذلك من وجوه الانحطاط إنما كان لبعدهم عن حقيقة الإسلام وأرى أن ذلك يرجع إلى أمور : 
-      الأول : التباس ما ليس من الدين بما هو منه 
-      الثاني : ضعف اليقين بما هو من الدين 
-      الثالث : عدم العمل بأحكام الدين 
ووأرى أن معرفة الآداب النبوية الصحيحة في العبادات والمعاملات والإقامة والسفر والمعاشرة والوحدة والحركة والسكون واليقظة والنوم والأكل والشرب والكلام والصمت وغير ذلك مما يعرض للإنسان في حياته مع تحري العمل بها كما يتيسر هو الدواء الوحيد لتلك الأمراض فإن كثيرا من تلك الآداب سهل على النفس ...." 


وقال رحمه الله ( ص 9 – 10 ) : 

" ولقد كان سبقني إلى خدمة هذا الكتاب " الأدب المفرد " للبخاري رحمه الله الشيخ فضل الله الجيلاني بشرحه إياه وبالكلام على أسانيده وتخريج أحاديثه المرفوعة ولذلك أثنى عليه الشيخ المعلمي في تمام كلمته المتقدمة وهو أهل لذلك ولكني لم أر من الفائدة ذكره فإنه يبدو لي أنه لم يتح له دراسته من كل جوانبه دراسة دقيقة وإلا لأشار إشارة – لو سريعة – إلى ما وقع له فيه من الأوهام وبخاصة فيما يتعلق بتخريج الأحاديث كما سيأتي التعليق عليها فقد وقعت له أخطاء عجيبة تدل على انه لم يكن حافظا عارفا بهاذ العلم وأصوله فهو بالإضافة إلى أنه سكت عن أحاديث كثيرة لم يبين مراتبها من الصحة أوو الضعف فإنه وقعت له أوهام فاحشة شارك في الكثير منها محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي محقق الأصل وذكر الأمثلة ( ص 10-16 ) .


قال الألباني ( ص 16) – مقدمة " صحيح الأدب المفرد " 
   " وأما المثال الآخر فهو " كتاب الأدب المفرد " في طبعة جديدة بتحقيق وتخريج وتعليق فلاح عبد الرحمن عبد الله " الجزء الأول الطبعة الأولى ( 1408 ه – 1988 ) 
   " لم أسمع أيضا بهذا التحقيق ولم أقف على غير هذا الجزء وهو في أكثر من مائتي صفحة وأحاديثه إلى رقم ( 148 ) ومقدمته فقط في ( 72 ) صفحة وغالبها نقل لا فائدة من التحدث عنه وإنما الغرض النصح له ولأمثاله ممن تزببوا قبل أن يتحصرموا ولقرائهم الذين قد يظنون أن على كل عظم لحماً وفي كل كتاب علما ولا يعلمون أن في كثير من الدسم سماً ! 

ولقد وجدت في تعليقات هذا الرجل أخطاء عجيبة وهي إن كانت قليلة في عددها فإنها كبيرة في حجمها تدل دلالة قاطعة أنه ليس أهلا لمثل ما ذكر هو عن نفسه من التحقيق والتخريج والتعليق ! 
أقول هذا مع أنني رأيته كثير النقل عني  والأستفادة من كتبي ولعله هو الذي أهدى إلي الجزء المذكور .. ولا يمنعني أن أصدع بالحق الذي أعتقده وإن كان ثقيلا كما وفي وصية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي ذر قال : 
  " وأمرني أن أقول الحق وإن كان مراً "  ] انتهى .


ومما زاد رونق الكتاب " فضل الله الصمد شرح الأدب المفرد " مقدمة للعلامة عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني المصحح بدائرة المعارف في حيدر آباد ( الدكن ) 1370 ه فقال كما في كتاب " فضل الله الصمد " ( ص 18 ) : 

   " وقد قيض الله – وله الحمد – لخدمة هذا الكتاب صديقي العالم الفاضل السيد فضل الله ابن السيد أحمد علي فصرف في العناية به سنين عديدة أولا حقق كلماته أسانيد ومتونا حتى أقامها على الصواب مع صعوبة ذلك في كثير من المواضع 
ثم قام بوضع شرح عليه يبين أحوال أسانيده ويعرف بالمهم من أحوال رجاله ويذكر من خرجه ثم يفيض في شرح واستنباط النكت والفوائد ويشير إلى الأحاديث الواردة في معناه وينبه على فوائد ذلك الأدب أو الخلق وحكمه وحكمته مع الإلمام بما يوافق الحق من المشارب المتعددة كالفقهاء والصوفية والعصرية باذلا جهده في أن يجعل الحق أمامه غير متقيد بغيره ولا متحيز إلى سواه .." انتهى .

" توفي فضل الله الجيلاني رحمه الله 1399 هجرية " وكان استاذا في الجامعة العثمانية بحيدر آباد ( الدكن ) .

والله أعلم " .

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

هل الأخ الفاضل سوف يستكمل، ذكر ما ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني، أم أكتفى بما ذكر؟

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بإذن الله تعالى 
وفقكم الله 
كنت في الحج

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الشيخ الفاضل / عزت عبيد الدعاس ] 


ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج6/ ص 187)*  
         عند تعليقه على حديث ( رقم 2669) ( إذا كان يوم القيامة أتي بالموت كالكبش الأملح فيوقف بين الجنة والنار فيذبح وهم ينظرون فلو أن أحداً مات فرحا ً لمات أهل الجنة ولو أن أحداً مات حزناً لمات أهل النار ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
 " ضعيف " أخرجه الترمذي ( رقم 2561 ) : حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع : حدثنا أبي عن فضيل  بن مرزوق عن عطية عن أبي سعيد يرفعه قال : 
   " فذكره " 
وقال : 
    " هذا حديث حسن "
وهذا إسناد ضعيف عطية وهو ابن سعد العوفي مدلس وضعيف وسفيان بن وكيع ضعيف أيضا " 

وقد خالفه الثقات كما في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما من حديث أبي صالح عن أبي سعيد مرفوعا به نحوه 
دون قوله : " فلو أن أحداً مات ....." فهو منكر 
          " ولقد أخطأ صديقنا الفاضل الأستاذ الدعاس في تعليقه على الترمذي حيث أطلق عزو الحديث إلى البخاري ومسلم فأوهم أنه عندهما بتمامه فاقتضى التنبيه " 

  [ تنبيه ] 
" نعم قد وردت هذه الزيادة من حديث ابن عمر مرفوعا بلفظ : 
   " إذا صار أهل الجنة إلى الجنة ......" الحديث وفيه 
" فيزداد أهل الجنة فرحا إلى فرحهم ويزداد أهل النار حزنا إلى حزنهم " 
 أخرجه أحمد ( 2/ 118) والشيخان عنه " 


 " والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> كنت في الحج


مبرور مقبول
عودًا حميدًا
والعودُ أحمدُ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> بإذن الله تعالى 
> وفقكم الله 
> كنت في الحج


تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ورفع الله قدركم 
وزادكم علما وفضلا 
وحمى الله بلاد التوحيد 
وحفظ الله شيخنا العلامة سعد الحميد

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا 
> ورفع الله قدركم 
> وزادكم علما وفضلا 
> وحمى الله بلاد التوحيد 
> وحفظ الله شيخنا العلامة سعد الحميد


آمين

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ أحمد الغماري عفا الله عنه ] 


ذكر الشيخ الألباني أحمد الغماري في تعليقه على حديث في " الضعيفة " ( ج6/ ص 208-213/ ح2688) 
       ( إذا كان يوم القيامة نادى مناد من وراء الحجاب : يا أهل الجمع ! غضوا أبصاركم عن فاطمة بنت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى تمر ) .

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
   " موضوع " روي من حديث علي وأبي هريرة وأبي أيوب الأنصاري وعائشة .

1-           أما حديث علي 
ففيه العباس بن الوليد بن بكار الضبي 
قال الدراقطني فيه : كذاب .

2-           وحديث أبي هريرة 
ففيه عمرو بن زياد الثوباني الباهلي وهو كذاب 
3-           وحديث أبي أيوب 
وفيه الأصبغ بن نباتة 
وهو متروك رمي بالرفض 

4-           حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها 
قال الحافظ الذهبي فيه : " باطل " 

الخلاصة : 

 قال الألباني رحمه الله  : 

وبالجملة فالحديث موضوع من جميع طرقه فما أبعد عن الصواب من أورده في " الموضوعات " كابن الجوزي خلافا للسيوطي فإنه قد تعقبه ! قال المناوي : " فلم يأت بشيء سوى أن له شاهداً " .

ثم قال رحمه الله : 

   " ولقد وقفت  للشيخ أحمد الغماري على كلام عجيب في هذا الحديث يدل على انحرافه عن أهل الحديث والسنة وميله إلى التشيع ومحاباته لأهل البيت ولو بتقوية الأحاديث الموضوعة 
" فقد ذكر في " المداوي " ( 1/ 451-542) : 
أسماء الصحابة الذين روي الحديث عنهم دون أن يسوق أسانيدهم على خلاف عادته من تسويد صفحات بها ودون أن يبين من فيها من الكذابين والسراقين اللهم إلا حديث علي رضي الله عنه فقد ساق إسناده ولكنه خنس عنه ولم يبين علته مع أن فيه ( العباس بن بكار الضبي ) وهو كذاب كما تقدم عن الإمام الدراقطني رحمه الله " 


 " وإن من إنحرافه واتباعه لهواه أنه أجمل الكلام فيها وإلانه ورمى رواة الحديث وأئمتهم الذين أعرضوا عن رواية هذه الموضوعات في كتبهم بالنصب ومعاداة أهل البيت – حاشاهم - " 

" وتسميته أهل السنة وأئمة الحديث ب ( النواصب ) كيف وهم رووا بالأسانيد الصحيحة في فضل فاطمة رضي الله عنها أنها بضعة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم يريبه ما يريبها ويؤذيه ما يؤذيها وأنها سيدة نساء العالمين وأنها سيدة نساء أهل الجنة إلا مريم ... إلى غير ذلك من الفضائل " ] انتهى .


   قلت : 
   " ومما اشتهر عن الشيخ أحمد الغماري بغضه وحقده وسبه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلاميذه ورماهم بأشنع الأوصاف والألقاب " 

   وننقل ما ذكر فيه : 
 ( 1 ) طعنه في ابن أبي داود السجستاني صاحب " الحائية " 
      قال الغماري في " جونة العطار " ( ج1/ ص 39-40 ) : 
 ( .. وأشهد بالله أن هذا الكذب من ابن أبي داود فإنه كان مشهورا بالنصب والكذب معا ..( إلى أن قال ) ... قبحه الله " 

  ( 2 ) طعنه في شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم والذهبي وابن رجب الحنبلي 
    قال في " جونة العطار " ( ج1/ ص 5 ) 
         " فإن كل مبتدع وضال بعد المقلدة إنما ضل حتى كفر بقراءة كتب ابن تيمية " 
  وقال في " جونة العطار " ( ج3/ ص 125 ) 
    " ابن تيمية في خبثه ووقاحته وجرأته وتجاهره بعداوه أهل البيت قبحه الله وأخزاه " 
  وقال في " قطع العروق الوردية " ( ص 11 ) 
  " فابن تيمية على الحقيقة وقح قليل الحياء فاقد الشعور بالمبالات " 

قال في " البرهان الجلي " ( ص 233 ) 
    " الذهبي الخبيث " 

        وجميع أقواله في مثالب أهل السنة والجماعة وأهل الحديث ورميه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله وتلاميذه  بالتهم والافتراءات الباطلة 

ذكر في ( المداوي ) ( ج1 / ص 563 )* : 
   " والذهبي إنما أورده لما قيل فيه من التشيع وهو لا يترك شيعيا إلا أورده في الضعفاء " 

طعنه في الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
قال في " جونة العطار " ( ج1/ ص 57) 
( ويكفي أن قرن الشيطان النجدي وأذنابه من أولاد أفكار ابن تيمية ولا يخفى شرهم وعظيم ضررهم على الإسلام وأهله ) ا ه 


طعنه في الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 
" وقال في " البرهان الجلي " ( ص 57 ) 
  " ( ويكفي أن أخرج الله تعالى من صلب أفكاره الخبيثة قرن الشيطان واتباعه كلاب النار وشر من تحت أديم السماء الذين ملؤوا الكون ظلمة وسودوا وجهه بالجرائم والعظائم في كل مكان " 

تكفيره للشيخ حامد الفقي 
" وقال في جونة العطار " ( ج3/ ص 78 ) 
" المبتدع الخبيث الضال بل الكافر المشرك عدو الله حامد الفقي لعنه الله .. الكافر البليد ) ا ه 

 طعوناته على صحابة رسول الله : 
ذكر في ( ص 2 ) في جونة العطار 
" دليل على شرب معاوية الخمر " 

ذكر في ( ص 47 ) في جونة العطار 
" اثبات نبوة النساء والرد على الاشاعرة النافين لها 

وغير ذلك من طوام أحمد الغماري في كتابه " جؤنة العطار في طرف الفوائد ونوادر الأخبار " 
   حيث بين فيه معتقده ومنهجه وموقفه من صحابة رسول الله واعتقاده في الأولياء " 

والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور أحمد سعد حمدان رحمه الله وغفر الله له ] 


ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج7/ ص 17) عند تعليقه على حديث 
    " إن الشيطان ذئب ابن آدم كذئب الغنم وإن ذئب الغنم يأخذ من الغنم الشاة المهزولة والقاصية لا يدخل في الجماعة فالزموا العامة والجماعة والمساجد " 

  " ضعيف " رواه عبد بن حميد في " المنتخب من المسند " ( 16/ 2) 
     وإسناده ضعيف جدا شهر ضعيف وأبان وهو ابن أبي عياش متروك " 

لكن : 

الحديث له طريق آخر عند آحمد ( 5/ 233 ) والهيثم بن كليب وأبي نعيم في " الحلية " عن سعيد عن قتادة : ثنا العلاء بن زياد عن معاذ بن جبل مرفوعا به 

  قال الألباني : 
" وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات فهو صحيح .... ثم تبين لي أن فيه علة تقدح في صحته ألا وهي الانقطاع بين العلاء بن زياد ومعاذ فإنه لم يسمع منه كما قال المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 1/ 132 ) والهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 2/ 23 ) 

" وكنت قد غفلت عن هذه العلة حين خرجت " شرح العقيدة الطحاوية " فصححته فيه ( 516) جريا على ظاهر اإسناده والآن قد رجعت عنه والله تعالى هو الموفق واستغفره من كل زلل 

" ولا أدري إذا كان الدكتور أحمد سعد حمدان تورط بتصحيحي المذكور فقال في تعليقه على " أصول أهل السنة " للالكائي ( 1/ 107 ) : 
        " سنده صحيح " 

أو انه نظر – مثلي – إلى ظاهر السند فوقع في الخطأ والمعصوم من عصمه الله عز وجل " ] انتهى .

 وللشيخ رحمه الله مؤلفات نافعة منها : 
-      " التشيع نشأته ومراحل تكوينه " 
-      حوارات عقلية مع الطائفة الاثنى عشرية في الأصول " 
-      احاديث استدلت بها الشيعة الاثنا عشرية 
-      براءة آل البيت مما نسبته إليهم الروايات 
-      حوار هادئ مع الدكتور القزويني الشيعي الاثني عشري 
-      حوارات عقلية مع الطائفة الاثنى عشرية 

وغيرها من الكتب النافعة رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ احمد عبد الرحمن البنا الساعاتي رحمه الله ] 


         ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج7/ ص 56) 
في تعليقه على حديث رقم ( 3055 ) 
" ( إن الله عز وجل بدأ هذا الأمر نبوة ورحمة وكائنا خلافة ورحمة ....الحديث )
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" منكر بهذا التمام " 
أخرجه الطيالسي ( رقم 228 ) 
                وهو إسناده  ضعيف رجاله ثقات غير ليث بن أبي سليم وهو ضعيف مختلط 
ووقع في " الأصل " " ليث بن عبد الرحمن بن سابط " وأنطلى أمره على مرتبه الشيخ عبد الرحمن البنا الساعاتي فطبعه هكذا على الخطأ في ترتيبه ( 2592 ) !] انتهى .

قلت : 
 ومن البحوث الذي نشرته أحد الجامعات الماليزية في العدد 12 صفحة 2 سبتمبر 2014   باسم : 
   " مساهمات الإمام أحمد عبد الرحمن البنا الساعاتي في الدراسات القرآن والحديث النبوي " 
  ونقتبس بعض الفوائد المنتقاة من البحث : 
" هو الشيخ المحدث العلامة أبو العباس وابو الحسن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن البنا الشافعي المشهور بالساعاتي ولد الشيخ أحمد عبد الرحمن البنا في قرية شمشيرة من أعمال مديرية الغربية بمصر وذلك سنة 1300 هجرية 
ولقد لقب أحمد بالساعاتي بسبب إنشغاله بعمل استصلاح الساعات وبيعها 

·      كما التصق بأحمد الساعاتي لقب البنا لكن هذا اللقب أكثر ما التصق بابناءه مثل حسن البنا مؤسس جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وهو ابنه الأكبر وجمال البنا وهو أصغر ابناءه وقد أشار جمال البنا أن لقب البنا يرجع إلى أجداد الأسرة وويحتمل أن يكون أحد اجداد الأسرة يتحرف في البناء 

من مؤلفات الشيخ رحمه الله : 
·      تنوير الأفئدة الزكية في أدلة أذكار الوظيفة الزروقية 
·      بدائع المنن في جمع وترتيب مسند الشافعي والسنن وشرح القول الحسن في جزئين ويعتبر هذا الكتاب ثاني من عمل الإمام الساعاتي 
·      الفتح الرباني لترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني وشرحه " بلوغ الأماني من اسرار الفتح الرباني " في " 24 " جزءا وبهذا الكتاب قد اشتهر اسم الإمام الساعاتي بين العلماء في عصره وإلى اليوم كان عمله يستحق التقدير والتكريم 
·      منحة المعبود في ترتيب مسند الطيالسي أبي داود ومعه شرحه التعليق المحمود " 
·      تهذيب جامع مسانيد الإمام أبي حنيفة ومعه بغية المريد 
·      هداية المكتفي إلى ترتيب مختصر الحصكفي 
·      إتحاف أهل السنة البررة بزبدة أحاديث الأصول العشرة 
وغيرها من الكتب رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته " 


   في كتاب الفاضل  " إبراهيم  عبد الله الحازمي " " موسوعة أعلام القرن الرابع عشر والخامس عشر في العالم العربي والإسلامي  "  من 1301- 1417 ه ( ج1/ ص 451-452 ) 
 " هو الشيخ المحدث العلامة أبو العباس وأبو الحسن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن البنا الشافعي المشهر بالساعاتي " 
     1301-1378 ه
     1883-1958 م 
 ( وفي سنة 1340 ه 1921 م ) ابتدأ في قراءة مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل وراود نفسه في ترتيبه على أبواب الفقه وذلك لصعوبة تناوله كما لا يخفى .. وأتمه عام  1453 ه – 1932 م ) 
" يروي البنا – عن الحافظ أحمد الصديق الغماري الذي ذكره في مقدمة المسند وكذا العلامة حبيب الله الشنقيطي الذي ذكره في منحة المعبود " 
توفي رحمه الله عام   ( 1378 ه – 1958 م ) في 8 جمادى الآخرة 
* " انظر إلى : 
* | معجم المؤلفين " ( 1/ 167)
* |" موسوعة المحدثون في مصر والأزهر " ( ص 397 ) 
* | " تشنيف الأسماع بشيوخ الإجازة والسماع " ( ص 46-49 ) . ]
          انتهى ." 




وفي كتاب الفاضل يوسف المرعشلي رحمه الله " نثر الجواهر والدرر في علماء القرن الرابع عشر " ( ص 136 -139) ط دار المعرفة 
 فقال : 
أحمد بن عبد الرحمن البنا الساعاتي " 1378 ه " 
" وفي سنة أربعين وألف وثلاثمائة ابتدأ في قراءة مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل وراود نفسه في ترتيبه على أبواب الفقه وذلك لصعوبة تناوله كما لا يخفى فكان يستعظم التبعة ولكن الرغبة كانت أعظم فاستخار وشاور ثم استعان بالله ...والمترجم له رتب " المسند " على أبوب الفقه مع حذف سنده ما خلا من رفع الحديث سماه " الفتح الرباني بترتيب مسند أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني " وعليه شرح لطيف سماه 


" بلوغ الأماني من أسرار الفتح الرباني " ذكر فيه سند الحديث الذي حذفه في الأصل ثم ذكر غريب الحديث ثم تكلم على رجاله وتخريجه متبعا غير مجتهد وغالب اعتماده على المنذري والهيثمي يذكر كلامهما ويسكت وما يستفاد منه فجاء الكتاب مع شرحه درة فاخرة فجزاه الله خيرا 


" وربما تقدم الشيخ شاكر على المترجم له في الصناعة ولكن لله في خلقه شؤون فالمترجم له كان من الزهاد الصالحين السالكين فأكرمه الله بتمام هذا العمل وطبعه وتلقي الناس له بالقبول فلا تجد طالبا أو عالما يشتغل بالحديث الآن إلا وللشيخ البنا منة عليه لتقريبه " المسند " والكلام عليه " 

وللعالم المشارك الشيخ محمد الحافظ بن عبد اللطيف بن سالم التجاني المصري ( ت 1398 ه ) اعتناء ب " المسند " وقد رتب مسند كل صحابي على أبواب الفقه ثم رتب المسانيد على أبواب الفقه وقد انتهى منه قبل وفاته رحمه الله  وتعب فيه كثيرا فكان لا ينام الليل ولكنه لا يزال مخطوطا في مكتبته العامرة الواسعة 

وممن اعتنى بالمسند " ايضا بطريقة مغايرة الحافظ ابن الملقن ( ت 804 ه ) فاختصره وعليه تعليقة للسيوطي في إعرابه سماها " عقود الزبرجد " توجد منه نسخة مخطوطة بمكتبة الحرم المكي الشريف واختصره زين الدين بن الشماع وسماه " الدر المنتقد من مسند أحمد " 

وجمع زوائده الحافظ الهيثمي ( ت 807 ه ) وشرحه ابو الحسن بن عبد الهادي السندي المدني ( ت 1139 ه ) وجمع ثلاثياته ثم شرحها السفاريني .." 

وكان رحمه الله زاهدا ورعا منصرفا عن الدنيا راغبا في الآخرة لا يخوض فيما يخوض فيه الناس ولا يتقيد بما يعملون .." انتهى من كتاب 
   " نثر الجواهر والدرر في علماء القرن الرابع عشر " 
 ط / دار المعرفة 
الطبعة الاولى "

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

نعم  الشيخ الألباني تعقب الشيخ أحمد شاكر في مواضع كثيرة من كتبه كما في "الصحيحة" و"الضعيفة"، و"الإرواء" وغيرهم بلغت 220 موضع،  ووصفه بالتساهل، كما في "الصحيحة" (5/ 132):"وأما الشيخ أحمد شاكر فقال في تعليقه على " المسند ": " إسناده صحيح "! قلت: وذلك من تساهله الذي عرف به". وقال أيضاً  في "الصحيحة" (6/ 470) حيث قال:"وصحح إسناده أحمد شاكر في تعليقه على " المسند " (4/ 351) وذلك من تساهله الذي عرف به"، وقال أيضاً في "الضعيفة" (8/ 445):"وأما تصحيح الشيخ أحمد شاكر لهذا الحديث، فمن تساهله الذي لا نراه صوابا". وهذا ظاهر ما سطر في هذه المشاركة، واقتصر عليه. فأحببت أن أذكر  ثناء الشيخ الألباني على الشيخ أحمد شاكر بل وإرشاده إلى نفيس تحقيقاته حتى لا يظن أن الشيخ الألباني لم يذكر إلا ما أخطأ فيه الشيخ أحمد شاكر، ، فقال عنه في  "صحيح سن أبي داود – الأم" (5/ 75):"العلامة أحمد شاكر". ووصفه في "الضعيفة" (14/ 674) بقوله:"شيخ عالم فاضل كبير". وأثنى على تحقيق له فقال في "صحيح سنن أبي داود – الأم" (3/ 416):"وحققه العلامة أحمد شاكر في تعليقه على " المسند" (12/260- 264) ، وأطال في ذلك جزاه الله خيراً". والله ولي التوفيق.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله 

وسدد خطاكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور الفاضل / نور الدين عتر  ]


     ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج7/ ص 224- 225 ) 

في ثنايا تعليقه على حديث أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الأوسط " ( 2/ 231/ 4066) وهو ضعيف كما ذكر الألباني ( ح 3234 ) " إياكم ولباس الرهبان فإنه من ترهب أو تشبه فليس مني " 


 قال الألباني :
وهو حديث ضعيف : وآفته : أرطاة وهو ابن المنذر أبو حاتم شبه مجهول 
فقد أورده ابن عدي في " الكامل " ( 1/ 421 ) وساق له حديثين آخرين من رواية ابن مهران ثم قال : 
 " ولأرطأة أحاديث كثيرة غير ما ذكرته في بعضها خطأ وغلط " 

وأقره الحافظ الذهبي في " الميزان " والعسقلاني في " اللسان " لذا أورده في
   " ضعفائه " و " المغني " ( 64/ 508- تحقيق الدكتور العتر ) لكن وقع فيه زيادة ما بين معكوفتين نصها : 

    " ووثقه أحمد وابن معين وابن حبان " ! 

قال الألباني : 
 " وهي زيادة من النسخة الأزهرية كما نبه عليه في مقدمته ( ص : ص ) وهي زيادة باطلة لا أدري كيف انطلى أمرها على الدكتور نور الدين العتر ؟! 
مع أنه نبه على خطأ آخر في النسخة المشار إليها 
فقد ذكر الدكتور العتر أنه وقع فيها الرموز : 
 " بخ د س ق " 
قال الدكتور العتر : 
" وليس بصواب لأن الذي روى له هؤلاء أرطأة آخر حمصي : كنيته : أبو عدي وهذا بصري كنيته أبو حاتم " 

قال الألباني : 
" فكان من تمام التحقيق أن ينتبه لهذه الزيادة الباطلة لأن الأئمة الموثقين فيها إنما وثقوا أرطأة الحمصي كما في " التهذيب " وليس البصري " فإن هذا ليس من الرجال الذي رمز إليهم في تلك النسخة ! 

وقال رحمه الله : 
" ومن هذا التحقيق يتبين خطأ الحافظ أو تساهله حين قال في " الفتح " ( 10 / 223 ) : 
    " أخرجه الطبراني بسند لا بأس به " ! 
وقد كنت نقلته واعتمدت عليه في كتابي " حجاب المرأة المسلمة " ( ص 93 ) فلما وقفت على إسناده وتبين لي وهاؤه بادرت إلى إخراجه هنا 
قلت في الطبعة الأردنية من الكتاب المذكور : 
" لعل الحافظ يعني أنه لا بأس بإسناده في الشواهد " 
والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم " ] انتهى .


قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
وفي صدد التعريف بعالم جليل وهو الدكتور الفاضل / نور الدين عتر حيث نشرت مجلة " الحديث " وهي مجلة علمية  محكمة نصف سنوية تعني بالبحوث العلمية يصدرها معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي ( إنهاد ) الكلية الجامعية الإسلامية العالمية بسلانجور ( ماليزيا ) السنة الخامسة  العدد التاسع شعبان 1436 ه يونيو 2015 م 
وفيها " التعريف بالشيخ نور الدين عتر وجهوده في الحديث النبوي وعلومه 
   د . محمد عيد وفا المنصور " 
  ( ص 171- 212 ) 

ونذكر مقتطفات مما ذكر في البحث : 

( ص 172 ) : 
 " هو نور الدين بن محمد بن حسن بن عتر الحلبي ويرجع نسبه إلى سيدنا الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنه " 
وهو ينتمي إلى إسرة عريقة في العلم والصلاح والتمسك بالكتاب والسنة والعكوف على نشر علومها في بلاد الشام تأليفا وتحقيقا وتدريسا وومن أشهر رجال هذه الأسرة والده الشيخ محمد وجده الحاج حسن وخاله العلامة المفسر المحدث الحافظ الشيخ عبد الله سراج الدين رحمه الله ( ت 1422 ) الذي أحيا القلوب والعقوول بالعلم والذكر والعرفان .." 


وفي ( ص 175 ) 
" وقال الشيخ العتر في محاضرته حوول تخريج الحديث في المكتبة الوقفية حلب : 
" سألت شيخنا محدث الهند الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي – رحمه الله تعالى – في زيارته التي زارني في بيتي في دمشق وكانت زيارته مباركة جدا قلت له : أنا أعتبر الإجازة من العالم المتمكن المحتاط في الإجازة أقوى من درجة الدكتوراه فأجاب : ونحن نقول كذلك " 
وكان الشيخ ممن يتشدد في الإجازة ولا يعطي لكل واحد ..

وفي ( ص 180 ) 
" وقد ذكر تلميذه الباحث الأستاذ سيد عبد الماجد الغوري في ترجمته له في كتاب "حوار في قضايا من علم الحديث النبوي الشريف بين الأستاذ الدكتور نور الدين عتر والأستاذ سلمان الحسيني الندوي " ( ص 15 ) بعض أهم مزايا شخصيته العلمية ما يجدر بالنقل يقول : همه الأكبر : خدمة الكتاب والسنة تدريسا وتأليفا وشاغله الدائم : متابعه علمه في هذا : ومن أمانيه : نشر علوم الحديث وتطويرها ..." 


وفي ( ص 187 ) نسوق بعض مؤلفاته في الحديث وعلومه : 
1)              الإمام الترمذي والموازنة بين جامعه وبين الصحيحين 
هذا الكتاب نال به الشيخ درجة الدكتوراه بمرتبة الشرف الأولى من شعبة التفسير والحديث في كلية أصول الدين بجامعة الأزهر بتاريخ 1384 ه ) أشرف على هذه الأطروحة الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد رحمه الله مع الشيخ  الدكتور محمد محمد السماحي واقترح أن تقرر مرجعا لطلاب الدراسات العليا .

2)              منهج النقد في الحديث 
3)              أصول الجرح والتعديل 
4)              إعلام الأنام شرح بلوغ المرام من أحاديث الأحكام 
5)              لمحات موجزة من أصول علل الحديث 
6)              العلة تعريفها وأنواعها 
7)              المسانيد ومكانتها في علم الحديث 
8)              معجم المصطلحات الحديثية 
وغيرها ( راجع ص 186-190 ) 


وفي ( ص 191 ) 
ومن مقدماته لكتب الحديث النبوي وعلومه : 
1)              مفتاح المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ الحديث  للشيخ مأمون 
2)              التيسير في حفظ الأسانيد للدكتورة سمر العشا 
3)              الاجتهاد في علوم الحديث للدكتور نايف البقاعي 
4)              اعلام الحديث في الهند في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري وآثارهم في الحديث وعلومه لسيد عبد الماجد الغوري 


وفي ( ص 212 ) 
خاتمة البحث 
وهذه بعض أهم النتائج والتوصيات التي توصل إليها الباحث من خلال إعداد هذا البحث المتواضع : 
1)              أن الشيخ نور الدين عتر أحد أجلة علماء الحديث النبوي وعلومه في هذا العصر 
2)              أنه متفنن العطاء والعلم والتأليف جمع بين علوم القرآن الكريم وتفسيره والحديث النبوي 
3)              أن مؤلفاته تزيد على ستين كتابا في شتى فنون العلم وله لمسات إبداعية 
4)              أن كتابه " منهج النقد " في علوم الحديث " سدا فراغا مهما في المكتبة الحديثية مع تقريب وتحقيق هذا العالم 
5)              أن منهجه في التحقيق منهج متكامل مدروس يبعد عن الحشو  والتطويل وهو مدرسة في اعتماد أمهات النسخ المخطوطة وطريقة تحقيقها " ] 

         انظر  ترجمته : 
1)              ترجمة الشيخ نور الدين عتر بقلم الأستاذ سيد عبد الماجد الغوري في كتاب " حوار في قضايا من علم الحديث النبوي الشريف بين الشيخ نور الدين عتر والداعية سلمان الندوي الحسيني 
إعداد الدكتور محمد عيد المنصور 

2)              الدكتور نور الدين عتر وجهوده المبذولة في خدمة السنة المطهرة للدكتور نزار الشيخ بحث مقدم لمؤتمر بجامعة الشارقة 
تحت عنوان " الجهود المبذولة في خدمة السنة من بداية القرن الرابع عشر الهجري إلى اليوم " 
3)              جهود الأستاذ الدكتور نور الدين عتر في الحديث للأستاذ عبد العزيز الخلف رسالة ماجستير نوقشت في كلية الشريعة بجامعة دمشق 
4)              مائة أوائل من حلب " عامر رشيد مبيض 
5)              نخبة من علماء حلب الشهباء " لعبد الرحمن الأويسي .
6)              عقد الجواهر في علماء الربع الأول في القرن الخامس عشر 
7)              اعلام دمشق في القرن الرابع عشر محمد عبد اللطيف 

  والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  محقق تاريخ قزوين : عزيز الله العطاردي  ] 

ذكره الألباني في الضعيفة " ( ج7/ ص 244-245)  تعليقه على حديث " ثلاثة لا يستخف بحقهم إلا منافق : ذو الشيبة في الإسلام والإمام المقسط ومعلم الخير " 
  أخرجه الرافعي في " تاريخ قزوين " ( 1/ 186) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" موضوع " آفته محمد بن يونس الكديمي وضاع سبقت له أحاديث كثيرة 
في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " 
أما عن نسخة " تاريخ قزوين " فهي نسخة سيئة جدا ومحققه ليس معروفا بين المحققين وبعض تعليقاته تدل على أنه لا معرفة عنده بالرجال [ وأنه رافضي ] .]


قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
           " كتاب التدوين في أخبار قزوين " للرافعي طبع بتحقيق عزيز الله العطاردي إلا أنه من المؤسف كثرة الأخطاء والتصحيفات والأوهام والسقط والخرم الموجود في الطبعة إلا ان محقق الكتاب شيعي وكما أنه لا يستبعد أن يكون تعمد  تشويه الكتاب ومسخه كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة "

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحمد الغماري - عليه من الله ما يستحق - طعنه في اﻷئمة والعلماء كمن يغبر على السماء فسرعان ما ينزل الغبار فلا يضر إلا من غبره وأثاره.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله شيخنا ونفع بكم 

عامله الله بما يستحق 

وقد أوشكت على الانتهاء من تتبع هفواته وطوامه واخطاءه العقدية وغيرها من التصحيفات والتحريفات ولكت المقام لا يتسع لأن هذا المبحث خلاصة فكر 

نسأل الله الثبات على الإسلام والسنة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وقد أوشكت على الانتهاء من تتبع هفواته وطوامه واخطاءه العقدية وغيرها من التصحيفات والتحريفات ولكت المقام لا يتسع لأن هذا المبحث خلاصة فكر 
> 
> نسأل الله الثبات على الإسلام والسنة


آمين ، نفع اللت بكم .
وتتبع أخطاء هذا الغماري الضال أمر مهم جدا .
وفقنا الله وأياكم لمرضاته .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ووفق شيخنا العلامة المحدث سعد الحميد 

فقد رأيته في رؤية طيبة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / حسن أمين المندوه يوسف الزهيري ]



ذكره الألباني في الضعيفة " ( ج7/ ص 244-245)  تعليقه على حديث " ثلاثة لا يستخف بحقهم إلا منافق : ذو الشيبة في الإسلام والإمام المقسط ومعلم الخير " 
  أخرجه الرافعي في " تاريخ قزوين " ( 1/ 186) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" موضوع " آفته محمد بن يونس الكديمي وضاع سبقت له أحاديث كثيرة 
في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " 
أما عن نسخة " تاريخ قزوين " فهي نسخة سيئة جدا ومحققه ليس معروفا بين المحققين وبعض تعليقاته تدل على أنه لا معرفة عنده بالرجال [ وأنه رافضي ] .]


والحديث مما سود به السيوطي رحمه الله في " الجامع الصغير " لكنه عزاه لأبي الشيخ في " التوبيخ " ولم يتكلم المناوي على إسناده بشيء سوى أنه قال : 
  " وهذا ضعيف " 
ولم يرد له ذكر في نسخة " التوبيخ " المطبوع في القاهرة بتحقيق الأخ أبي الأشبال المندوه ويظهر من تعليقه الأخير عليه أن له تتمة لم يعثر عليها " 

قلت : 
   " والشيخ حقق كتاب " التوبيخ والتنبيه " لأبي الشيخ الأصبهاني ويعد هذا الكتاب من الكتب المهمة كثرة النفع ووالفائدة حيث اشتمل على بعض المسائل والفوائد والمواعظ ووالإرشادات التي يحتاجها المسلم " وهو أخو الشيخ الفاضل المحقق سمير الزهيري " 

وقد أمتن الله عليه بتلقي العلم على يد محدث العصر الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله ما بين 1979-1985 م وخلال تلك الفترة يتلقى العلم على جمع من أهل العلم الفضلاء كالعلامة محمد ابراهيم شقرة وغيره 
وقد حقق الشيخ جمع من كتب اهل العلم ومنها : 
-      جامع بيان العلم وفضله للحافظ ابن عبد البر – طبع دار ابن الجوزي
-      صحيح جامع بيان العلم وفضله اختصار وتهذيب 
-      تنبيه الاعلام في تفسير المشتبهات بين الحلال والحرام للشوكاني 
وغيرها من الكتب "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ القرضاوي عفا الله عنا وعنه ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج7/ 260-261) 
في ثنايا تعليقه على حديث ( تنظفوا بكل ما استطعتم فإن الله بنى الإسلام على النظافة ولن يدخل الجنة إلا كل نظيف  " 
قال الألباني : 
علقه الرافعي في " تاريخ قزوين " ( 1/ 176) وهو موضوع آفته عمر بن صبح 
قال الحافظ : " متروك كذبه ابن راهويه " 

وقال : 
واعلم أن هذا الحديث هو أصل ذاك الحديث الذي تداولته الألسنة وذكره الغزالي في " الإحياء " ( 1/ 49 ) بلفظ : 
" بني الدين على النظافة " 
قال مخرجه العراقي : 
" لم أجده هكذا وفي " الضعفاء " لابن حبان من حديث عائشة : 
 " تنظفوا فإن الإسلام نظيف " 
وللطبراني في " الأوسط " بسند ضعيف جدا :
من حديث ابن مسعود : " النظافة من الإيمان " 


 ( تنبيه ) : 

" حديث عائشة بطرفه الأول عزاه الشيخ القرضاوي في تعليقه على كتاب " الحلال والحرام ( ص 79) لابن حبان ! وهذا خطأ قبيح لا يليق بأهل العلم لأن من المعروف عندهم أن إطلاق العزو لابن حبان يعني أنه في " صحيحه " وقد عرفت أنه إنما أخرجه في " ضعفائه " وقد كنت نبهت على هذا في تخريجي لهذا الكتاب الذي كنت سميته " غاية المرام في تخريج أحاديث الحلال والحرام " رقم ( 71 ) " ] 

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 

" تطاول الزمان ومرت العصور ولا زلنا نسمع ونرى عجبا من بعض من ذاع صيته واشتهر اسمه وزعم خلاف ما قرره أهل العلم الراسخين أنكر أحاديث صححها العلماء المحدثين ... فالدكتور القرضاوي في كتابه ( فقه الغناء والموسيقى في ضوء القرآن والسنة " قرر في ثناياه بكلمات يطير بها المحرفون ويستخدمونها فيما يريدون ومن ثم هي تبديل وتحريف لشرع الله " 
 فيرى في كتابه الموسوم  ب ( فقه الغناء ) أن الغناء والموسيقى والرقص والطرب جزءا لا يتجزأ من حياة الفرد لا يعيش بدونها ولا تهنأ له حياة إذا حرم منها .." 
كما في كتابه ( ص 148 ) 
وغيرها من الخزعبلات والطامات والموبقات .." 

وقد رد عليه جمع من أهل العلم ومنهم الشيخ عبد الله رمضان بن موسى في كتابه " الرد على القرضاوي والجديع " 

وقال المؤلف في مقدمة كتابه ( ص 10-12) :
            " .... في كتابه هذا قد خالف القواعد التي قررها عامة علماء اصول الفقه وكذلك خالف القواعد التي قررها عامة علماء الحديث بل وخالف ما اتفق عليه عامة علماء اللغة ..ومن العجيب ان الدكتور القرضاوي قد بذل كل جهد في تضعيف احاديث ثابتة صحيحة ومنها حديث في صحيح البخاري ..وفي نفس الوقت لم يبذل ذرة من الجهد في التاكد في الروايات الباطلة المكذوبة التي حشدها ليستدل بها على اباحة الآت الموسيقى التي اجمع علماء المسلمين على تحريمها " 
ونقل المؤلف حفظه الله كلمات ابن القيم رحمه الله التي تكتب بماء الذهب في " مدارج السالكين بين منازل إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين " ( 1/ 500 ) تحقيق محمد حامد الفقي " 

" ( ومعلوم عند الخاصة والعامة أن فتنة سماع الغناء والمعازف أعظم من فتنة النوح بكثير والذي شاهدناه نحن وغيرنا وعرفناه بالتجارب : أنه ما ظهرت المعازف والآت اللهو في قوم وفشت فيهم واشتغلوا بها إلا سلط الله عليهم العدو وبلوا بالقحط والجدب ولاة السوء والعاقل يتأمل أحوال العالم وينظر والله المستعان ) انتهى .


    والرجل له اجتهادات مخالفة لأهل العلم الراسخين – هداه الله – 
ورد عليه جمع من أهل العلم في رسائل وبحوث وكتب ليصلح ما أفسد فيما بقي من عمره " 

        " والمقام لا يتسع لذكر ذلك " 
     انظر ردود أهل العلم المحققين " 
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل زهير الشاويش رحمه الله تعالى ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج7/ 260-261) 
في ثنايا تعليقه على حديث ( تنظفوا بكل ما استطعتم فإن الله بنى الإسلام على النظافة ولن يدخل الجنة إلا كل نظيف  " 
قال الألباني : 
علقه الرافعي في " تاريخ قزوين " ( 1/ 176) وهو موضوع آفته عمر بن صبح 
قال الحافظ : " متروك كذبه ابن راهويه " 

وقال : 
واعلم أن هذا الحديث هو أصل ذاك الحديث الذي تداولته الألسنة وذكره الغزالي في " الإحياء " ( 1/ 49 ) بلفظ : 
" بني الدين على النظافة " 
قال مخرجه العراقي : 
" لم أجده هكذا وفي " الضعفاء " لابن حبان من حديث عائشة : 
 " تنظفوا فإن الإسلام نظيف " 
وللطبراني في " الأوسط " بسند ضعيف جدا :
من حديث ابن مسعود : " النظافة من الإيمان " 


 ( تنبيه ) : 

وحديث عائشة عزاه القرضاوي في تعليقه على كتابه " الحلال والحرام " لابن حبان وهذا خطأ قبيح لا يليق بأهل العلم 

" وكنت قد نبهت على هذا تخريجي لهذا الكتاب سميته " غاية المرام في تخريج أحاديث الحلال والحرام " رقم ( 71 ) 

وقد أخر المكتب الإسلامي طبع كتابي هذا عن أصله " الحلال والحرام " عدة سنين لأسباب الله أعلم بها ثم المؤلف والناشر ! وكان ذلك حاملا للناشر على أن يدلس على القراء ويوهمهم بأن التخريج الذي هو في تعليق الطبعة المذكورة فطبع تحت اسم المؤلف القرضاوي ما نصه : 
   "  الطبعة الثالثة عشرة تخريج الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني " ! 
  وذلك سنة ( 1400ه – 1980 م ) وهذا كذب وزور ! 
فلما راجعته في ذلك في مكتبه في بيروت أحاب بقوله وهو غير مكترث بما فعل : 
  " خطأ من بعض المؤلفين " ! 

ثم تبين فيما بعد أنه تعمد ذلك ترويجا للكتاب ! ولقد آذاني بذلك كثيرا فإنه نسب إلى كل الأخطاء العلمية الحديثية التي وقعت في كتاب الشيخ القرضاوي وكنت بينتها في تخريجي إياه وقد تكاثر إيذاؤه لي في الآونة الأخيرة وبخاصة بعد هجرتي من دمشق إلى عمان في تعليقه وتصرفاته بكتبي تصرفا لا يرضاه ذو عقل ودين " والله المستعان " .

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
   الشيخ زهير الشاويش صاحب المكتب ومؤسس المكتب الإسلامي للطباعة والنشر بدمشق يعد من أعلام الدعوة السلفية المباركة في العصر الحديث كان له قصب السبق في نشر كتب الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله وقد قضى معظم حياته في نشر العلم بطباعة كتب أهل العلم من اوائل الذين حرصوا على جمع المخطوطات " 

( 2 ) 
 وقد ذكره الشيخ علي الطنطاوي في كتابه " ذكريات الطنطاوي " وهي عبارة عن شهادات وثناء للشيخ رحمه الله : 
فقال ( 1/ 52 ) وصفه بقوله : " ولدي الأستاذ النابغة زهير الشاويش صاحب ( المكتب الإسلامي )
وفي ( 2/ 372 ) : أخبرني أخي أو ولدي الاستاذ العصامي النابغة زهير الشاويش صاحب ( المكتب الإسلامي ) للنشر وناشر العشرات من كتب الفقه الحنبلي والكتب السلفية القيمة ومحققها ...
وفي ( 5/ 149 ) : زهير واسع الاطلاع وهو يضم إلى مار رآه ما سمعه ويستودع ما سمع ذاكرة قوية يؤيدها كما يبدو بمذكرات يكتبها 
وفي ( 5/ 382 ) : الاستاذ عبد الرحمن الباني وزير الميمنة مع الألباني وزهير الشاويش وزير الميسرة .... وقال : لولا زهير الشاويش ما راجت آراء ناصر الألباني رحمهم الله 

وننقل ما ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في ثنايا بعض كتبه من تعدي الشيخ زهير الشاويش رحمه الله على بعض مؤلفات الشيخ بالزيادة أو النقصان والتحريف احيانا  وقد تبرأ من تلك الأموور في بعض مقدماته لكتبه وفي ثناياها .والمعصوم من عصمه الله ولست في صدد الحط من قدره وله حسنات في نشره كتب الدعوة السلفية وطباعتها عفا الله عنا وعنه وغفر الله لنا وله " 

سنقتصر على بعض الأمثلة في النقل  : 
( 1 ) 
   قال الألباني في مقدمته لكتاب " الكلم الطيب " ( ص 40 ) بعد كلام طويل عن زهير الشاويش ( ص 27 ) : 
   ( وأما اعتداءاته العلمية المتتابعة على مؤلفاتي وتصرفه فيها وتعليقه عليها بجهل بالغ وكأنه المؤلف لها فأمر لا يوصف ! وهو مما لا كفارة له إلا باعلان التوبة النصوح وإرجاع المؤلفات كما كانت على وضع المؤلف وهذا مما لا سبيل له إليه في رأيي ( حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط ) " 

( 2 ) 
قال الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( ج6/ ق 2/ ص 1090-1091) ما نصه : 
  ( ... وأما الخطأ الآخر فهو ما صدر من زهير الشاويش صاحب المكتب الإسلامي فإنه اعاد طبع كتابي المذكور آنفا " ضعيف الجامع الصغير " طبعة ثانية دون إذني وعلمي فوقعت له فيه أمور عجيبة وتصرفات غريبة وتعليقات وحواش تنبئ عن اعتداء صارخ على مؤلفاته وادعاء للعلم مهلك .." 

( 3 ) 
 قال الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( ج7/ ق1 / ص 41-42 ) : 
   ( كما وهم فيه المعتدي على حقوقي وكتبي ومشاريعي ألا وهو صاحب المكتب الإسلامي وقد نبهت مضطرا على بعض اعتداءاته في بعض كتاباتي لعله يؤوب إلى رشده ويتوب إى ربه ومن ذلك أنه اختصر " السنن الأربعة " اختصارا مخلا بل فاضحا ونقل إليها مراتب احاديثها التي كنت وضعتها عليها من صحة وضعف ... فوجئت بأن ( الصاحب ) المشار إليه استغل مشروعي المقدم إلى مكتب التربية وأصدر ما أسماه ب " صحيح سنن ابن ماجه " باختصار السند ! وكذلك فعل ببقية " السنن " بقسميها " الصحيح " و " الضعيف " قائلا في ذلك كله : " تأليف محمد ناصر الدين الألباني " ! وهو كذب ومتاجرة غير شريفة باسم الألباني 


( 4 ) 
  وقال الألباني في مقدمة كتابه " صفة الصلاة " من طبعة المعارف ( سنة 1417 ) 
 " فهذه طبعة جديدة لكتابي : " صفة صلاة النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أعدت النظر فيها بعد أن مضى على الطبعة العاشرة منه عشر سنوات لم يتيسر لي ذلك إلا في هذه الساعة وقد كانت طبعت سنة ( 1401 ) ثم جرى المكتب الإسلامي عليها في كل الطبعات التي تليها بعضها تصويرا ب ( الأفست ( وفيها أخطاء مطبعية كثيرة .... ومثل هذا الخطأ وغيره مما سيأتي ذكره كان من الدوواعي إلى أن لا أتعاون مع المكتب الإسلامي في طبع كتبي ونشرها بعد هجرتي من دمشق إلى عمان إلا قليلا ثم أمسكت عن ذلك بالكلية حينما بلغ السيل الزبى ! 

   والله المستعان " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الدكتورة السودانية  / سعاد الخندقاوي  ] 


 ذكرها الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في ( ج7/ ص 488-490) في ثنايا تعليقه على حديث ( الجيران ثلاثة : جار له حق واحد وهو أدنى الجيران حقا وجار له حقان وجار له ثلاثة حقوق وهو أفضل الجيران حقا ...." 

 قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
 " ضعيف " أخرجه البزار والطبراني في " مسند الشاميين " وابو نعيم في " الحلية " وهو مسلل بالعلل " 
وأخرجه الطبراني في " مسند الشاميين " ( ص 469 ) والخرائطي في " مكارم الأخلاق " 
وهو " ضعيف " لأن فيه عطاء الخراساني وهو مدلس وسيئ الحفظ قال الحافظ : 
     " صدوق يهم كثيرا ويرسل ويدلس " 
  وابنه عثمان ضعيف أيضا " 
ومثله سويد بن عبد العزيز " 

[ تنبيه ] 
" من أوهام الدكاترة ! حول هذا الحديث قول الدكتورة السودانية المعلقة على " مكارم الأخلاق " في تخريجه " ذكره المنذري في " الترغيب " وأشار إلى رواية أخرى للحديث منها رواية الطبراني عن معاوية بن أبي ( كذا ) حيدة وأبو ( كذا ) الشيخ ابن حبان ( ! ) في كتاب  " التوبيخ " عن معاذ بن جبل " 

فأقول فيه أمورا – الألباني -: 
-      اإيهام القراء أن المنذري أشار إلى أن حديث معاوية بن حيدة ومعاذ بن جبل حديث الترجمة وليس كذلك 
-      أنها ذكرت إشارة المنذري عقب حديث ( عمرو بن شعيب ) في " المكارم " وفيه حديث الترجمة فأوهمت هي إيهاما آخر أن حديث معاوية ومعاذ فيهما حديث الترجمة كما هو في حديث عمرو في " المكارم " وهذا " وهم فاحش ! ..وإنما يقع مثل هذا ممن لا تحقيق عندهم ويقنعون بالرجوع إلى الفروع دون الأصول ! 
-      كان على الدكتورة مكان ما تقدم عنها أن تفيد القراء عن تضعيف المنذري للحديث بتصديره إياه بقوله : " روي عن عمرو بن شعيب ..." بديل إيهاما القراء أن الحديث بحديثي معاية ومعاذ والمنذري الذي أشار إليهما لم يقو الحديث بهما !! .

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
    "  حقق  كتاب " مكارم الأخلاق "  أكثر من مرة ولعل أقدم تحقيق للدكتورة سعاد وهو الذي يعزو اليه الشيخ الألباني 
  مراجعة وتقديم : 
أ . د موسى شاهين رئيس قسم الحديث بكلية أصول الدين 
أ . د محمد رشاد خليفة رئيس قسم الحديث جامعة الأزهر سابقا 
الطبعة الأولى 1411 ه 
 وهناك تحقيق آخر ل " أيمن البحيري " 
    دار الآفاق – القاهرة 
  الطبعة الأولى 1419 
وايضا 
 " المنتقى من كتاب مكارم الأخلاق ومعاليها ومحمود طرائقها " 
 انتقاء : ابو طاهر السلفي الأصبهاني 
 تحقيق : محمد مطيع الحافظ وغزوة بدير 
 الناشر : دار الفكر – دمشق سورية 
سنة النشر 1406 ه 

وهناك تحقيق لعله هو أفضلها  تحقيق ودراسة الدكتور / عبد الله بن بجاش الحميري 
 طبع مكتبة الرشد سنة 2006 م 

............
  وننقل بعض الفوائد التي ذكرها محقق مكتبة الرشد عبدالله بجاش عن تحقيق الدكتوراة السودانية " سعاد الخندقاوي " 
فقال في مقدمة كتابه ( ص 11-13 ) : 
 " ... ولما بدأت قراءة الكتاب قراءة مستفيد ناظرا في التحقيق فلما أكملت قراءة المجلد الأول خرجت بنتيجة " توجب علي تحقيق الكتاب " ورأيت أني إن تركته أثمت وبقاءه مخطوطا دون تحقيق أهون ألف مرة من أن ينتشر بذلك التحقيق المزيف وذلك لتشويه بذلك التحقيق المزيف وذلك للتشويه الذي لحق بالكتاب سواء في أسانيده أو متونه أو الحكم على أحاديثه مع وجود مقدمتين لأستاذين فاضلين زكيا التحقيق فتوهمت أن هذا فيه تغرير لطلاب العلم ومن لا خبرة له بمناهج الخرائطي ... وأردت أن أتتبع أخطاء المحققين والتنبيه عليها فألفيتها تخرج في كتاب مفرد فحبذت إخراجه في كتاب " مستقل " لعل الله تعالى أن يوفق فيقع في أيديهم فيصلحووا ما وقعوا فيه من زلل وتزوير نسب للبحث العلمي والحق أن ما ذكرته المحققة للكتاب من ثناء لعملها هو مجرد تسويد للصفحات والتحقيق فيه كثير من التزوير والجهل المطبق والافتراء في المعلومات ...

 " وقد انتهيت من رصد الأخطاء العلمية للمحققة فوقع في ستمائة صفحة فالله المستعان " وأنا أعمل على اختصارها في ضرب امثلة فقط من أخطائها والتزوير والجهل دون التعرض للتخريج وهو تحقيق مختل في منهجه رواية ودراية ومقارنة إضافة إلى سقط كثير من متون الكتاب فلا تغرنك تزكية الأستاذين فهي مجاملة فقط " ] انتهى 

         ومما تمس إليه الحاجة في زماننا الدعوة إلى قيام هيئة علمية لحجب الجناية على " كتب التراث " وتنقيتها من الشوائب ومن هب ودب والرقابة على التراث " من عبث العابثين وجهالة الجاهلين ب " كتب التراث " وتقوم هذه اللجنة بمراقبة تحقيقات وكشف زيف بعض من ليس له دراية بفن " التحقيق " ولعل الشيخ العلامة بكر أبا زيد ذكر ذلك في مبحث خاص " وهو " تحريف النصوص من مآخذ أهل الأهواء في الاستدلال " 
ونسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يفقهنا في ديننا  ويسخرنا لخدمة كتب التراث ويسخر لكتب الثراث من يقوم بحقها ويغفر لنا ذنوبنا ويستر عيوبنا " 

والله المستعان .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ عبد القدوس محمد نذير ] 

        ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج8/ ص 26-27 ) عند تعليقه على حديث ( النفقة في الحج مثل النفقة في سبيل الله الدرهم بسع مئة ) 

وقال رحمه الله : 
 " ضعيف " أخرجه البخاري في " التاريخ " وأحمد ( 5/ 354) وابن الأعرابي 
وهو ضعيف لجهالة حرب بن زهير ومثله يزيد بن زهير الضبعي أورده ابن أبي حاتم ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا أما ابن حبان فذكره أيضا في " الثقات " وخفي حالهما على الهيثمي " 
وقد عرفت أنهما مترجمان عند البخاري وابن أبي حاتم بما يدل على جهالتهما 
ولذلك فما أحسن المعلق على " مجمع البحرين " في تعقبه الهيثمي في حديث أنس إذا قال ( 2/ 182 ) : 
   " قلت : رجال الإسناد كلهم معروفون إلا أن الحسين بن عبد الأول ضعيف لكن تابعه بن المديني عند البخاري في " تاريخه " فالحديث إسناده حسن " ! 

قال الألباني : 
" كذا قال ! وعمدته توثيق ابن حبان ! وكأنه تجاهل تساهله في توثيق المجهولين دون الحفاظ النقاد كما هنا ! ] انتهى .

 قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
     " للشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي اليماني ذهبي العصر رسالة في " التحقيق وتصحيح النصوص " نشرته  دار علم الفوائد للنشر والفوائد والشيخ له باع طويل في عالم التحقيق لممارسته هذه المهنة أكثر من خمس وعشرين عاما في دائرة المعارف العثمانية بحيدر آباد وزاد ذلك اقامته في مكتبة الحرم المكي الشريف " 

وفي هذه الرسالة تكشف عن الأسباب التي دعت الشيخ إلى تأليف رسالة مستقلة في فن التحقيق .." 

وفي مقدمة التحقيق ( ص 11 ) : 
     " لم يضع المعلمي اليماني عنوانا لرسالته كما سبق آنفا فسموها عند الفهرسة " رسالة فيما على المتصدين لطبع الكتب القديمة " أخذا مما جاء في فاتحة الرسالة " فهذه رسالة فيما على المتصدين لطبع الكتب القديمة إذا وفوا به فقد ادوا ما عليهم من خدمة العلم والمانة فيه واحياء آثار السلف على الوجه اللائق .." 

  وقال المحقق ( ص 13 ) 
     " وهذا الوضع هو الذي دعا الشيخ إلى أن يقترح نظاما لتصحيح الكتب القديمة ونشرها فقال : " فإذا اراد المتصدي لطبع الكتب القديمة السلامة من مثل هذا والحصول على الغاية المنشودة من خدمة العلم وحسن السمعة ورواج المطبوعات فما عليه إلا أن يتبع النظام الآتي إن شاء الله " ( انظر ص 17 ) من " رسالته " ..]

 قلت : 
  " والباحث عبد القدوس محمد نذير له تحقيق " الروض المربع " ورسالته " أحاديث الجمعة دراسة نقدية وفقهية " وهي أول دراسة علمية نقدية وفقهية في موضوعها حيث نال درجة الماجستير من جامعة أم القرى سنة 1397 ه كما أنه نال اعجاب اهل العلم والتحقيق " 
وكما لا يخلو كتاب بشر من إصابة وخطأ والمعصوم من عصمه الله " .

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

فيما يتعلق بتحقيق الدكتوره سعاد الخندقاوي لكتاب "مكارم الأخلاق" للخرائطي وما تعقبه به الإمام الألباني رحمه الله غير ما ذكر في المشاركة فقد أخرج الخرائطي في "مكارم الأخلاق" -تحقيق سعاد الخندقاوي- (44) قال:  حدثنا أبو الحارث محمد بن مصعب الدمشقي، حدثنا كثير بن عبيد الحذاء، حدثنا بقية بن الوليد، عن إسماعيل، عن محمد بن أبي جميلة، عن إسماعيل بن محمد بن سعد بن أبي وقاص، عن أبيه، عن جده، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «من سعادة ابن آدم حسن الخلق".
في"الضعيفة"(5 /385):"ثم إن الخرائطي رواه (39) عن شيخه المتقدم (محمد بن مصعب الدمشقي) بإسناد آخر له عن سعد بن أبي وقاص مرفوعاً به دون الزيادة، وفيه عنعنة بقية بن الوليد، عن شيخه (إسماعيل) -لم ينسب- ، فهو من شيوخه المجهولين، وقول الدكتورة المعلقة على "المكارم" أنه ( إسماعيل بن أبي خالد البجلي) مجرد دعوى، بل أخشى أن يكون مقحماً في الإسناد، فإنه من رواية بقية عنه عن محمد بن أبي جميلة، ففي "الجرح":
"محمد بن أبي جميلة..روى عنه بقية.. مجهول". وانظر "تيسير الانتفاع"". انتهى كلامه رحمه الله.
*قال مقيده عفا الله عنه:* لما نقل الإمام إسناد هذا الحديث عن"المكارم" تحقيق الدكتورة سعاد الخندقاوي، وهي طبعة فيها تحريف كثير، ومن هذا التحريف، ما وقع في  تحريف اسم  (محمد بن أبي حميد)، إلى (محمد بن أبي جميلة)، فقد جاء في "المكارم" تحقيق - عبـد الله بن بجاش بن ثابت الحميري- (44): حدثنا محمد بن مصعب أبو الحارث الدمشقي : حدثنا كثير بن عبيد الحذاء حدثنا بقية بن الوليد، عن إسماعيل، عن محمد بن أبي حميد عن إسماعيل بن محمد بن سعد بن أبي وقاص، عن أبيه عن جده قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*"من سعادة ابن آدم حسن الخلق"*. 
وكذا جاء الإسناد في "المنتقى من كتاب مكار الأخلاق" انتقاء الحافظ أبي طاهر السلفي برقم (22).
ومحمد بن أبي حميد، روى عن: إسماعيل بن محمد بن سعد بن أبي وقاص . وروى عنه: إسماعيل بن عليه. كما في "تهذيب الكمال" (25/112-113).  
وفي ترجمة إسماعيل بن عليه في "تهذيب الكمال" (3/26) روى عنه: بقية بن الوليد وهو من أقرانه.
وعليه فإسماعيل شيخ بقية في هذا الحديث، هو إسماعيل ابن علية، بعد تصحيح اسم الراوي من (محمد بن أبي جميلة) إلى (محمد بن أبي حميد)، كما يظهر من ترجمة محمد بن أبي حميد، وإسماعيل ابن علية في "تهذيب الكمال".
فالإسناد فيه عنعنة بقية، ومحمد بن أبي حميد هو المدني، قال الحافظ:"ضعفوه". والله أعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي عفا الله عنا وعنه  ] 



          ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج8/ ص 128-129 ) 
في ثنايا تعليقه على حديث رواه ابن ماجه وابن الجوزي في " العلل المتناهية " وابن عدي والبيهقي في " الشعب " وابو نعيم في " جزء من الأمالي " 
  من طريق أنس مرفوعا :  ( رأيت ليلة أسري بي مكتوبا على باب الجنة : الصدقة بعشر أمثالها والقرض بثمانية عشر فقلت لجبريل : ما بال القرض أفضل من الصدقة ؟ قال : لأن السائل يسأل وعنده شيء والمستقرض لا يستقرض إلا من حاجة ) 


    قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
 " ضعيف جدا ً " وفيه خالد بن يزيد بن أبي مالك وقد اتهمه ابن معين وابوه ضعيف من قبل حفظه 
وقال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله : 
" وهذا لا يصح قال أحمد : خالد ليس بشيء وقال النسائي : ليس بثقة " 

 وعند الطبراني في " الكبير " مختصر بلفظ : 
 " دخل رجل الجنة فرأى على بابها مكتوبا : الصدقة بعشر أمثالها والقرض بثمانية عشر " ثم خرجته في " الصحيحة " ( 3407 ) 

ولفظه في " الجامع " : 
 " دخلت الجنة فرأيت على بابها : الصدقة بعشرة والقرض بثمانية عشر .. الحديث " 
  وذكره بنحو هذا اللفظ بتمامه الدكتور البوطي في كتابه " قبس من نور محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " ( 1701 ) معزوا للطبراني أيضا وقلده في ذلك المسمى " عز الدين بليق في كتابه " منهاج الصالحين " ( 849 ) وكم في هذين الكتابين من أوهام وأكاذيب وأحاديث ضعيفة وموضوعة " ] انتهى .


 قال مقيده عفا الله عنه : 
        " والدكتور محمد سعيد البوطي معروف بكرهه الشديد للدعوة السلفية المباركة ودعاتها يعبر عنها بصراحة في مؤلفاته وافتراءه وتهويله على خصومه وحرصه على البروز والظهور .." 

   ( 1 )*
  " ذكره الشيخ مشهور حسن آل سلمان في كتابه " كتب حذر منها العلماء " 
      المجلد الأول (  ج1/ ص 177 ) 
  فقال  متحدثا عن كتابه " اللامذهبية أخطر بدعة تهدد الشريعة الإسلامية " لمحمد سعيد البوطي : 
  فقال : 
        " رسالة فيها خطأ وباطل وحشيت بالتحريف والتزوير وامتلأت بالجهل الفاحش والتضليل وصورت الدعوة السلفية على غير حقيقتها ومليئة بالافتراء عليها وهي تدعو إلى وجوب التقليد وتقلل – بل تمسح –من ضرورة الاستدلال بالنصوص في المسائل الفقيهة إذ فيها وجوب اتباع إمام من الأئمة على ما يفهم من المتبادر من لفظة ( المذهبية ) إلا أن شيخنا الألباني قال : " فلما ناقشته في هذا العنوان وغيره تبين أنه يعني غير ما يفهمه كل مسلم اليوم من لفظة ( المذهبية ) فإنه قال : " هي أن يلتزم الرجل الذي لم يبلغ درجة الاجتهاد إماما ما سواء تعدد هذا الإمام أم لم يتعدد " وبذلك هدم رسالته كلها " 

وقال ايضا في ( ج1/ ص 206 ) : 
  في ثنايا حديثه على كتاب " السلفية مرحلة زمنية مباركة لا مذهب إسلامي " 
    لمحمد سعيد البوطي .
         " عنوان هذا الكتاب غريب إذ يوحي إنكار أن يكون للسلف مذهب ومنهج ومضمونه اغرب من عنوانه حيث يقول فيه : " إن التمذهب بالسلفية بدعة " !! وفيه شن حملة على السلفيين وما حمله على ذلك – حتى تناولت القدامى من أئمة الدعوة كشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب كراهيته للبدعة لأنه يؤيد في هذا الكتاب كثيرا من البدع كالأذكار الصوفية المبتدعة والدعاء الجماع بعد الصلاة وغيرها وقد انبرى الشيخ صالح الفوزان – حفظه الله ورعاه – إلى كشف هفوات هذا الكتاب وأخطائه في كتيب جيد بعنوان : " نظرات وتعقيبات على ما في كتاب السلفية لمحمد بن سعيد رمضان البوطي من الهفوات " وهو مطبوع ذكر فيه واحداً وأربعين تعقيبا وللشيخ المنفيخي أيضا ردود على هذا الكتاب نشرت في مجلة " الجامعة السلفية " وفي مجلتنا " الأصالة " العدد الثالث عشر .) انتهى .


( 2 ) 
قلت- العبد الفقير لعفو ربه  : 
وقد انبرى ايضا الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في بعض كتبه وتعليقاته إلى كشف 
عوار وهفوات وطامات وأخطاء محمد سعيد البوطي في تعليقاته على كتاب " فقه السيرة " للبوطي فانظر الى تعليق الشيخ على كتابه .

( 3 ) 
 " وكثرة الردود على الدكتور البوطي لشنه حملته على الدعوة السلفية ومن علامة أهل البدع الوقيعة في أهل الحديث والأثر ولكل قوم وارث فما زال أهل البدع يرموون أهل السنة ( السلفية ) بوابل من التهم والله المستعان .." 

( فائدة ) 
" ذكر المقري في قواعده |( 1/ 349) : 
  " حذر الناصحون من أحاديث الفقهاء وتحميلات الشيوخ وتخريجات المتفقهين واجماعات المحدثين وقال بعضهم : احذر احاديث عبد الوهاب والغزالي واجماعات ابن عبد البر واتفاقات ابن رشد واحتمالات الباجي واختلاف اللخمي  " )انتهى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيعي عبد الحسين شرف الدين الموسوي  ]


         ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج8/ ص 187) 
ف ثنايا تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 3706)  " سمى هارون ابنيه : شبرا وشبيرا وإني سميت ابني الحسن والحسين كما سمى به هارون ابنيه " .


 قال الألباني : 
 إسناده " ضعيف جدا  " أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " والبخاري في " التاريخ " والديلمي 
 وفيه برذعة بن عبد الرحمن قال الذهبي في " الضعفاء " : " منكر الحديث بمرة "
عمرو بن حريث مجهول كما قال ابن عدي رحمه الله 
قال البخاري عقبه : " إسناده مجهول " 

وقال رحمه الله : 
" وفي معناه ما أخرجه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " ( 823 ) وابن حبان ( 2227) والحاكم ( 3/ 165 ) وأحمد ( 1/ 98 ) والطبراني ( 1/ 100 ) عن إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن هانئ بن هانئ عن علي قال : 
   " لما ولد الحسن سميته حربا فجاء رسول الله فقال : 
  " أروني ابني ما سميتموه ؟ قال : قلت : حربا قال : 
 بل هو " حسن " فلما لد الحسين سميته حربا ؟ فجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أروني ابني ما سميتموه ؟ قال : قال قلت : حربا ؟ قال : 
  " بل هو حسين " ..... 
ثم قال : " سميتهم بأسماء ولد هارون : شبر وشبير ومشبر " 

قال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " 
ثم أخرجه الطيالسي والحاكم من طريقين آخرين عن أبي إسحاق عن هانئ بن هانئ 
قال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " وسكت الذهبي ! 
وهذا منهم عجيب !! 
فإن هانئا هذا لم يرو عنه غير أبي إسحاق وحده ولازمه أنه مجهول وهذا ما صرح به الإمام ابن المديني كما صرح بذلك الذهبي نفسه وغيره 
قال الشافعي رحمه الله : 
 " لا يعرف وأهل العلم بالحديث لا يثبتون حديثه لجهالة حاله " كما في " التهذيب " فلا ينفعه بعد ذلك قول النسائي فيه : 
     " لا بأس  به " 


 [ تنبيه ] 
   " أدعى الشيخ عبد الحسين الشيعي في كتابه " المراجعات " ( ص 145 ) إن الحاكم صحح هذا الحديث على شرط الشيخين مشيرا إلى الجزء الثالث والصفحتين السابقتين وهذا كذب فإنه ليس فيهما إلا التصحيح المطلق الذي ذكرنا وإنما صرحت بالتكذيب ولم اقتصر على قولي : " خطأ " كما هو الواجب عادة لأني بلوت عليه الكذب المذكور في غير ما حديث واحد 
انظر الى حديث برقم ( 4892 ) .

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
      " انبرى في الرد على هذا الشيعي  عبد الحسين الموسوي الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في مقتطفات من هذه السلسلة في تعليقه  على بعض من  الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة التي احتج بها في كتابه " المراجعات " الذي حشاه بالأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة ...

 ( 2 ) 
           " وقد ألفت كتب في الرد على كتاب الشيعي عبد الحسين الموسوي " المراجعات " ومنها كتاب " البينات في الرد على أباطيل المراجعات " في اجزاء لمؤلفه الفاضل / محمود الزعبي حيث رد على مجمل ما في " المراجعات " وبين ما فيه من ضلالات ..." 

    حيث ذكر المؤلف في  " مقدمة التحقيق " ( ص 5-8 ) : 
   " يعتبر كتاب المراجعات من أهم كتب الرافضة التي عرض فيها مؤلفه عبد الحسين الموسوي مذهبه – مذهب الرفض – بصورة توهم الكثير من أهل السنة بصدق ما جاء فيها لا سيما اولئك الذين لم يسبق لهم معرفة عقيدة الرافضة واصولهم واساليبهم الخبيثة الماكرة والتي ترتكز على الأدلة الكاذبة الموضوعة والتلاعب بالأدلة الصحيحة سوواء بالزيادة فيها او الإنقاص منها ..." 

   يزعم الموسوي أن كتابه هذا – المراجعات – جاء تسجيلا تمت بينه وبين شيخ الأزهر لعام 1329 ه الشيخ سليم البشري – رحمه الله تعالى – والتي جاءت بعد تفكير طويل منه ينبعث من هم وغم وأسى على ما يراه من خصومة بين المسلمين وحرص منه على السعي لقطع دابر الشغب بينهم حتى جمعه مع شيخ الأزهر ليبث له ما في نفسه من خواطر قيبادله تلك المشاعر .. ألا وهي جمع كلمة الشيعة والسنة .."

   ولما كانت هذه المراجعات لا أصل لها من الصحة بل هي محض كذب وافتراء ولما مر على ظهور هذا الكتاب قرابة الثلاثين عاما ولم نجد أحدا من علماء السنة قد رد على هذه المراجعات المكذوبة جملة وتفصيلا ولما كان هذا الكتاب قد أثر في بسطاء المسلمين وعامتهم جهلا منهم بعقيدة الرافضة وأصولهم المخالفة لأصول الإسلام الثابتة في الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة وظنا منهم بصدق هذه المراجعات غير مدركين تدليس وكذب صاحبها حيث أظهر مواقفة شيخ الأزهر على كل ما عرضه من أدلة مكذوبة وفي الوقت نفسه لم يجدوا من يكشف لهم كذب هذه المراجعات ويبين لهم ما اشتملت عليه من زيغ وضلال ...." ] انتهى .

قلت : 
 " يتبين لنا فيما سبق أن الرافضة يبيحون الكذب لنصرة مذهبهم ويجعلونه دينا لهم لذا قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله : " أكذب الطوائف الرافضة " 
وهنا في كتاب " المراجعات " للشيعي عبد الحسين الموسوي الذي دفعه الى تأخير طباعة كتابه  ونشر مراجعاته كما يزعم ان الوقت غير مناسب لذلك فلما مات شيخ الأزهر الذي كذب عليه وقوله ما لم يقل ومات ايضا بعض اقرانه ونسي الأحياء أمر هذه المراجعات لما فيها من ضلالات وموبقات أطمأن الموسوي وسارع لنشر ونفث سمومه ونشر اباطيله وما ذلك إلا كذب وضلال  على شيخ الأزهر كما بين الشيخ " محمد الزعبي " في مقدمة كتابه " البينات في الرد على اباطيل المراجعات "  


ومما لمسته في " مراجعاته " محاولة منه " التقريب بين السنة والشيعة "  بشتى الطرق وإن ليس هناك خلاف في الأصول بينهم ... وكما يرجو من خلال كتابه   " المراجعات " ان يحدث  إصلاحا وتغييرا للم الشمل وصلاح النفوس وقد جهد في إخراجه على النحو الأكمل من كل جهة وصوب وعنى فيه بالسنن الصحيحة والنصوص الصريحة ...- كما زعم -  وما هي إلا محاولة لدس السم في العسل ومحاولة توهيم العوام لما يحتويه كلامه من كذب وتدليس وغش على عباد الله ومحاولة إيهام وتضليل وإضرار وتدليس .." 

       ويكفي اللبيب إشارة إن بدايته كذب وسبب مراجعاته- كما ادعى -  التي نسبها إلى شيخ الأزهر مكذوبة عليه أو مشكوك في نسبتها إليه واستدراكه وتتبعه مشكوك  فيها ....
   وكذلك نقولاته واستشهاداه بصورة واضحة  من " نهج البلاغة " وكما لا يخفى على عاقل ولا على طالب علم ما فيه من كذب على أمير المؤمنين علي رضي الله عنه وفيه ما فيه من التناقضات والأشياء الركيكة ..." 

 لذا قال الشيخ " محمود الزعبي " ( ص 36 ) : 
  " العجب كل العجب من الشيخ محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد فإنه لما ساق حجج المتشككين في نسبة نهج البلاغة إلى علي رضي الله عنه لم يتعرض لقضية السند أبدا مع أنه كان ينبغي أن يتعرض لهذه القضية أولا فإذا صح السند نظرنا إلى المتن " ] انتهى .


    (  2 )
 وهناك كتاب آخر قام مؤلفه بالرد على كتاب " المراجعات " وقد وجدته قد فند فيه شبه المزعوم عبد الحسين الموسوي وقد سماه " الحجج الدامغات لنقد كتاب المراجعات " لمؤلفه " أبو مريم بن محمد الأعظمي 

·      وكما ذكر مؤلفه في مقدمته ( ص 7 ) 
" غالب الظن أن المناظرة بينه وبين شيخ الأزهر الذي يمثل جانب اهل السنة أنها مناظرات مزعومة غير حقيقية ...

·      وقال في مقدمة الكتاب ( ص 7 ) 
" ثم رأيت كتابا للدكتور أحمد محمد التركماني بعنوان : " تعريف بمذهب الشيعة الإمامية نقل فيه شيءا من أقوال صاحب المراجعات ورد عليها وقد أفدت منه كان فيما قاله لبيان كذب هذه المناظرات وتزييفها ( ص 99-100 ) 

·      وقال ( ص 8 ) 
" ومن اجل ذلك اهتممت بالتعليق والرد على هذا الكتاب مع اني لم اجد من سبقني الى ذلك سوى ما مر ذكره في كتاب الدكتور احمد محمد التركماني وهو قليل جدا وما قرأته في سلسلة الاحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة ( 2/ 297 ) للشيخ المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الالباني بانه رد على احاديث المراجعات ضمن الاحاديث ( 4881- 4975 ) وقد سررت به كثيرا ...." 

وقال ( ص 11 -13 ) 
" ومن أعظم كتبهم التي يعتمدونها وهو لكبير محدثيهم وإمامهم محمد بن يعقوب الكليني ويلقبونه ثقة الإسلام ويعدون كتابه من الأصول الأربعة عندهم وزعم مؤلفه أنه عرض كتابه على الإمام المهدي – بواسطه سفرائه – وصدقه إمامهم المزعوم الموهوم وهو عندهم بمنزلة صحيح البخاري عند أهل السنة بل أكثر من ذلك فقد صرح الموسوي في كتابه ( ص 76 ) بأن كتاب الكليني هذا كتاب مقدس في كتب أخرى لأئمته ....ومن الأمور المنكرة في كتاب الكافي للكليني هذا طعنه بالصحابة وتكفيره لهم في روايات مكذوبة مثل ما رواه في كتاب الحجة ( 1/ 420 ) 
وروي في كتاب " روضة الكافي ( ص 202 ) عن حنان عن أبيه عن أبي جعفر قال : ( ارتد الناس بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا ثلاثة : هم المقداد وسليمان وأبو ذر ) ] انتهى .


 قلت :   وغير ذلك من الروايات المكذوبة والأمور المنكرة و والأحاديث الضعيفة الموضوعة  والغلو في الأئمة والطعن والسب في الصحابة ورواية لتلك الروايات الموضوعة والمكذوبة التي لا يشك عاقل ببطلانها " .

( 4 ) 

  ذكره الشيخ مشهور في كتابه " كتب حذر منها العلماء " ( ج1/ ص 362-367 ) : 

   " كتاب " أبو هريرة :" لعبد الحسين شرف الدين الموسوي 
من أنت الكتب كتاب " أبو هريرة " معبد لغير الله وهو عبد الحسين شرف الدين أصدر هذا الكتاب ليكسب به شعبية لدى شباب افترسهم كيد أورويا لتاريخهم ودينهم فاستظرفوا كل تشكيك في حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونسوا أن ما تقوم به الحجة إنما على حفظه ضمانة من الله وضمانة الله الكونية إحدى سننه الثابتة فكان مما دلس به على أفكار المسلمين سرد أحاديث عن أبي هريرة لا يقرها العقل فيما يزعم ...."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الشيخ / أبي عبد الله عبد العزيز بن عبدالله الهليل ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج8/ ص 386) في ثنايا تعليقه على حديث ( عليكم بركعتي الفجر فإن فيهما الرغائب ) رواه الحارث بن أبي إسامة في " مسنده " كما في " جزء فيه أحاديث عوالي مستخرجة من مسند الحارث " ( 213/ 1 ) 
وهذا سند ضعيف جدا وفيه عبد الحكم وهو ابن عبد الله قال البخاري : 
       " منكر الحديث " 
ويعلى بن عباد ضعفه الدراقطني وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 9/ 291 )
وروي من حديث ابن عمر وله عنه طرق : 

قلت : ولا يصح منها طريق . 

قال الألباني : 
  " ومع هذا فقد تساهل الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله فقال في تعليقه على " المسند " ( 7/ 291 ) : 
    " إسناده صحيح " ! 

واغتر به المعلق على " عوالي الحارث " ( ص 37 ) ثم تكلم الشيخ على رجاله موثقا ولما جاء الى الراوي المجهول قال : 
 " فلم أجد له ترجمة إلا في " التعجيل " ( 47 ) قال : 
  " فيه جهالة " 
قال الألباني : 
 " وهذا من غرائبه فإن الحديث جاء من طرق ثلاثة أخرى عن ابن عمر ومن حديث  ابي هريرة أيضا .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ ظفر أحمد العثماني التهانوي ] 

            ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج9/ ص 19-20 )  عند تعليقه على حديث " ( في الخيل السائمة في كل فرس دينار ) 
وهو حديث باطل أخرجه الدراقطني ( ص 214 ) والبيهقي ( 4/ 119 ) 
وفيه جمع من الضعفاء وقد ترجموا في " الميزان " و " اللسان " 
والحديث مع ضعفه الشديد يخالف عموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
    " ليس على المسلم في عبده ولا في فرسه صدقة " 
أخرجه الستة والدراقطني والبيهقي وأحمد عن أبي هريرة 
وقال الترمذي ( 1/ 123 ) : 
  " حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم " 
وفي رواية لمسلم والدراقطني : 
" إلا أن في الرقيق صدقة الفطر " 
ويخالف أيضا مفهوم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
 " في كل سائمة إبل في أربعين بنت لبون ...." الحديث وهو مخرج في " الإرواء " فلم يذكر سائمة الخيل .


 وقال رحمه الله ( ص 19 ) : 
  " ( تنبيه ) : 
  " من تعصب الكوثري البالغ وتغييره للحقائق أنه أورد الحديث في " النكت الطريفة " ( ص 182-183 ) محتجا به لأبي حنيفة في إيجابه الزكاة على الخيل السائمة غير مكترث بتضعيف الدراقطني لغورك بن الخضرم بل ركب رأسه فقال : 
 " ومن البعيد على مثل أبي يوسف في فقهه ودينه ويقظته وإمامته أن يروي عمن هو غير ثقة " !

قال الألباني ( ص 20 ) :
 " ومع أن أبا يوسف نفسه متكلم فيه عند المحدثين – رغم أنف الكوثري – فلو سلمنا أنه ثقة فمعنى صنيع الكوثري هذا أن كل شيوخ أبي يوسف ثقات ! وهذا ما لا يقوله عالم منصف حتى في شيوخ إمام أبي يوسف وأعني به أبا حنيفة 

نعم قد صرح بذلك متعصب آخر من حنفية العصر في مقدمة كتابه " إعلاء السنن " فرددت عليه في مقدمتي لتخريج " شرح الطحاوية " فسردت فيه أسماء عديدة من شيوخ أبي حنيفة ضعفهم أبي المؤيد الخوارزمي الحنفي نفسه في كتابه " مسانيد أبي حنيفة " وفيهم غير واحد من المتهمين " وقد تجاهل من دون غورك من الضعفاء الذين أشار إليهم الد
الدراقطني " .] انتهى .


 قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 

الردود  التي تناولت الرد على الشيخ ظفر أحمد العثماني التهانوي في مؤلفاته :
·      نقض قواعد في علوم الحديث 
اعتنى به الشيخ صلاح الدين مقبول أحمد ط غراس 
تتبع فيه مخالفات المؤلف للقواعد ونقضها وكشف عن أمور وسبب تأليفه ومنهجه كما في مقدمته 

·      مقدمة شرح العقيدة الطحاوية للألباني رحمه الله ط المكتب الإسلامي 
وننقل بعض الفوائد من رد الشيخ على الحنفي المتعصب 
1-            قال الألباني في مقدمة " الطحاوية " ( ص 41 ) 
" .. بل ماذا يقول هذا المتعصب الجائر الجاني على نفسه فيما جاء في " مقدمة إعلاء السنن " تحت عنووان " ذكر بعض المغامز " الصحيحين " وتكلف الجواب عنها " 

2-           والغرض من إيراد هذا هنا أن يعلم القارئ الكريم أن هذه المقدمة قام على طبعها والتعليق عليها المتعصب الجائر ..
3-           ( ص 42 ) 
" لقد أراد هذا المتعصب أن يظهرنا أمام الناس بمظهر الطاعنين في " صحيح البخاري " وكذا " مسلم " فإذا بالحقائق تشهد أنه هو الطاعن مصداقا للمثل السائر : " من حفر بئرا لأخيه وقع فيه .." 
وإن مبلغ تعصب هذا الحنفي تبعا لشيوخه الحناف على أهل الحديث عامة والبخاري ومسلم خاصة لا يعلمها إلا من تتبع مؤلفاتهم أ تعليقاتهم على غيرها ...

وقال ( ص 43 ) : 
" .. ومن ذلك إشارته إلى ان الحنفية مجتهدون في مخالفتهم لأئمة الحديث في أصولهم فمهما خالفوهم في شيء من قواعدهم فلا لوم عليهم في ذلك وصرح ( ص 46 ) في " إعلاء السنن " بأن للحنفية في الحديث أصولا كما أن للمحدثين أصولا ! 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
 " وكم كان يكون طريفا جدا لو أنه ألحق بهذا الإسم الجديد قوله : " على مذهب الحنفية " ليكون عنوانا صادقا عن مضمون الكتاب وحقيقته فإنه في الواقع قد اشتمل على قواعد كثيرة لهم خالفوا فيها جماهير علماء الحديث قديما وحديثا ً " 


           قلت : ولا شك ان المعلق على  مقدمة " إعلاء السنن "  يزيد على مؤلفه عداوة وبغضا وحقدا وعصبية وهو الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة الحنفي الحلبي 
 انظر ( ص 49-55 ) .

·      كتب العلامة إرشاد الحق الأثري ردا على كتاب " إعلاء السنن " للشيخ ظفر أحمد التهانوي وهي عبارة عن تعقبات على مباحث أصولية في المصطلح " وسماه " إعلاء السنن في  الميزان "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ خليل الميس ]

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج9/ ص48) 
        في اثناء تعليقه على حديث أخرجه ابن حبان في " الضعفاء والمجروجين " 
في ترجمة محمد بن الحجاج المصفر عن خذام بن يحيى عن مكحوول عن واثلة بن الأسقع مرفوعاً : " إن الله في كل يوم ثلاث مئة وستين نظرة لا ينظر فيها إلى صاحب الشاه يعني : الشطرنج " 


قال الألباني رحمه الله : 

  " موضوع " محمد بن الحجاج المصفر تركه أحمد وغيره وله حديث موضوع برقم ( 3894 ) 
   " والحديث أورده ابن الجوزي في " العلل المتناهية " ( 2/ 297/ 1304 ) من طريق ابن حبان وقال : 
    " لا أصل له " 
                ثم إن شيخ المصفر : خذام بن يحيى لم أجد له ذكرا في شيء من كتب الرجال التي عندي ولم يذكره ابن ماكولا في " الإكمال " ولا ابن حبان في " الثقات " فتعصيب الجناية بالراوي عنه فيه : نظر . والله أعلم 

ثم رأيت المعلق على " العلل " قد قال : 
     " قال الدراقطني في هامش " المجروحين " : لا أعرف خذام هذا " ] انتهى .
 والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ العلامة / صديق حسن خان رحمه الله ]

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج9/ ص 206 ) 
في أثناء تعليقه على حديث رواه ابن عدي ( 296/ 2) والبيهقي ( 3/ 205) 
       عن الوليد بن مسلم عن عيسى بن عبد الله الأنصاري عن ناقه عن ابن عمر مرفوعا قال : " كان إذا دنا من منبره يوم الجمعة سلم على من عنده من الجلووس فإذا صعد المنبر استقبل الناس بوجهه ثم سلم " 

قال البيهقي رحمه الله : 
   " تفرد به عيسى بن عبد الله الأنصاري قال ابن عدي : عامة ما يرويه لا يتابع عليه " 
وقال الطبراني في " الأوسط " : 
" تفرد به الوليد " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
ضعيف ، تفرد به الوليد وهو يدلس تدليس التسوية 
ومما تقدم تعلم خطأ العلامة صديق حسن خان في كتابه " الموعظة الحسنة " 
فإنه جزم بنسبة ما تضمنه الحديث من شرعية تسليم الخطيب على الحاضرين لديه 
ثم إذا صعد المنبر سلم أيضا وإنما صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليمه عند جلوسه على المنبر وذلك بمجموع طرقه وعمل الخلفاء به من عنده كما بينته في " الصحيحة " ( 2076 ) وانظر تعليقي على هذا الخطأ في رسالتي ( الأجوبة النافعة ) ( ص 50) .] انتهى .

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
       " الأمير العالم المحدث صديق حسن خان القنوجي رحمه الله ترجم لنفسه في عدد من كتبه وافردت حوله كتب ودراسات جامعية ولا تكاد تجد فنا إلا وله أثرا جميلا  فيه وجهوده في خدمة السنة والحديث والقرآن ..." 
   مصادر ترجمته : 
-      جلاء العينين للآلوسي 
-      والنفح المسكي لابي الخير العطار 
-      ونزهة الخواطر 
-      تراجم علماء أهل الحديث في الهند  للنوشهروي 
وغيرها من الدراسات الجامعية

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[   " سيد كسروي حسن   ] 

          ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج9/ ص 243 ) في تعليقه على حديث  أخرجه البزار في " مسنده " والبيهقي في " سننه " من طريق ابن عدي من طريق الوليد بن مسلم عن عيسى بن عبد الله  عن نافع عن ابن عمر مرفوعا قال ( كان ربما يضع يده على لحيته في الصلاة من غير عبث ) 

  قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" إسناد ضعيف " علته عيسى بن عبد الله ابن الحكم بن النعمان بن بشير وهو ضعيف 

وأخرجه ابو يعلى في " مسنده " من طريق عبد السلام عن يزيد الدالاني عن الحسن مرفوعا مختصرا بلفظ : 
 " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمس لحيته في الصلاة " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" وهذا مرسل ضعيف الحسن هو البصري ومراسيله كالريح " 
ويزيد الدالاني يكنى ( ابو خالد ) وهو بكنيته أشهر 
قال الحافظ : 
" صدوق يخطئ كثيرا وكان يدلس " 
فمن الغرائب اقتصار الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " ( 2/ 85 ) على قوله : 
  " وهو مرسل " 
وقلده المعلق على " أبي يعلى " ( 5/ 97) ثم قلد هذا المعلق على " المقصد العلي " ( 1/ 140 ) وزاد ضغثا على إبالة " ] انتهى .

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 

    " ومن تتبع أغلب اقوال المعلق على " المقصد العلي " وجد تقيلده للمعلق على " مسند أبي يعلى " 
ومثاله ( 1 )  : المثال الذي مر معنا 
ومنه ( 2 )  : قول الألباني في تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 2995 ) ( ج6/ ص 1251)
    وقلده في التصحيح المعلق على " المقصد العلي " ( 4/ 328-339) وهوو ممن لا علم عنده بل هو له في الغالب إمعة ! ولذلك فقد أعجبني منه أنه لم يقلده في الوقف ! 
( 3 ) 
قول الالباني رحمه الله في " الصحيحة عند تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 3417 ) 
   ( ج7/ ص 1237 ) : ( إن الذي يشرب في اناء الذهب والفضة انما يجرجر في بطنه نار جهنم إلا ان يتوب ) 
وقلده في هذا الخطأ من الاقتصار  : " المعلق على " المقصد العلي " ! 


قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 

  " السيد كسروي ليس له أدنى معرفة بأصول التحقيق و التخريج والرجل ليس من أهل الصنعة وطبعاته طبعات تجارية وينطبق عليه المثل " من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بالعجائب " حيث يغلب على طبعاته التصحيف الكثير والأخطاء العلمية والاتكال والتقليد في النقل دون تمحيص وتدقيق والمعصوم من عصمه الله "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ العلامة / عبدالله بن زيد آل محمود رحمه الله تعالى ] 


        ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج9/ ص 319) 
عند تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 4334 ) أخرجه أحمد ( 3/ 296) : ثنا عبد الرزاق : ثنا معمر عن عبد الله ابن عثمان بن خثيم عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال : لما مر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحجر قال : " لا تسألوا الآيات فقد سألها قوم صالح فكانت ( يعني الناقة ) ترد من هذا الفج وتصدر من هذا الفج فعتوا عن أمر ربهم فعقروها وكانت تشرب ماءهم يوما ....." 

قال الألباني رحمه الله :
  " إسناد ضعيف رجاله ثقات رجال مسلم غير أبا الزبير مدلس وقد عنعنه ومعلوم ان المدلس لا يقبل حديثه إذا لم يصرح بالتحديث كما هو الواقع هنا ومع ان الحديث لم يخرجه مسلم في " صحيحه " وهو على شرطه كما قال الحافظ ابن كثير ( 2/ 227 ) فقد قال الذهبي في ترجمة أبي الزبير هذا : 
   " وفي " صحيح مسلم " عدة أحاديث مما لم يوضح فيها ابو الزبير السماع عن جابر ولا هي من طريق الليث عنه ففي القلب منها شي  " 

  ثم ساق بعضها فكيف لا يكون في النفس شيء من أحاديثه التي لم يتحقق فيها الشرط الذي ذكره وهي ليست في " صحيح مسلم " كهذا ؟!

  ثم الحديث أورده الهيثمي في غزوة تبوك بلفظ البزار ( 6/ 194) وفي التفسير ( 7/ 38 ) بلفظ الطبراني وقال : 
  " روواه البزار والطبراني في " الأوسط " وأحمد بنحوه ورجال أحمد رجال الصحيح " 

قال الألباني :
 " وكثيرا من الناس يتوهمون من مثل هذا التعبير الذي يطلقه الهيثمي كثيرا على كثير من الأحاديث أنه في معنى قوله : " صحيح الإسناد " وليس كذلك كما شرحته في غير هذا المكان وهذا ما وقع فيه أحد أفاضل المؤلفين في العصر الحاضر في رسالته " حجر ثمود ليس حجراً محجوراً " ( ص 6 ) " .] انتهى .


  قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
( 1 )  
للفائدة فقد ذكر الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله ونبه على ذلك قول الهيثمي رحمه الله 
رجاله رجال الصحيح لا يلزم منه الصحة إلا بشروط " في " تمام المنة " ( ص 26-27 ) .

( 2 ) 
" وقد تتبع الدكتور الفاضل / عبد الرحمن محمد شريف المدرس في كلية الشريعة في جامعة قطر  في كتابه " الأحاديث التي قال عنها الحافظ الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " " رجاله رجال الصحيح " جمعا ودراسة " 
  في كتاب " الإيمان من أوله إلى آخر باب في عظمة الله سبحانه وتعالى " 

   قال الدكتور الفاضل في " بيان أهمية الموضوع وسبب اختياره " ( ص 151-152 ) : 
 " ... ترجع اهمية الدراسة : إلى ان هذا المصطلح الذي استخدمه الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله واكثر منه في كتابه قد يفهم منه انه تصحيح للسند وهذا على خلاف ما وجدته من تتبعي لهذا المصطلح في كتابه " 

 وايضا كثير من طلبة العلم ممن يشتغلون بتخريج الاحاديث يقرون صحة الحديث استنادا منهم على قول الحافظ الهيثمي ( رجاله رجال الصحيح ) وكذلك قد يظن غير الممارس بعلم الحديث ان هذا القول من الهيثمي يعني أن رجال الإسناد قد أخرج لهما الشيخان أو أحدهما احتجاجا 


" والذي ظهر لي أن قول الحافظ الهيثمي ( رجاله رجال الصحيح  ) أعم من ان يكون الراوي مخرجا له في الصحيح او احدهما احتجاجا او متابعة لذا تتبعت قول الحافظ الهيثمي ( رجاله رجال الصحيح ) في كتابه ( مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد ) على شريحة صغيرة كانموذج يمكن من خلالها لفت نظر الباحثين وطلاب العلم على المدلول الحقيقي لهذه العبارة دون افراط او تفريط ...."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الأستاذ الفاضل / مصطفى الزرقا رحمه الله ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج9/ ص 407) 
عند تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 4414 ) أخرجه الديلمي عن مقاتل بن سليمان عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده مرفوعا " ما أحل الله حلالا أحب من النكاح ولا أحل حلالا أكره إليه من الطلاق " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
 " موضوع " آفته مقاتل بن سليمان وهوو البلخي المفسر 
قال الذهبي في " الضعفاء " 
 " قال ويكع وغيره : كذاب " 
قال الحافظ في " التقريب " 
" كذبوه وهجروه ورمي بالتجسيم " 

فائدة : 
قال الألباني : 
" وهذا الحديث من الأحاديث التي يلهج بها كثير من كتاب هذا العصر الذين يكادون يطبقون على الميل إلى تحريم الطلاق إلا لضرورة تجاوبا منهم إلى رغبات بعض الحكام الذين يتأثرون بسبب ضعف إيمانهم وجهلهم باسلامهم بالحملات التي يوجهها الكفار على الدين الإسلامي وتشريعاته وخصوصا منها الطلاق فيشرعون من عند أنفسهم قوانين تمنع من إيقاع الطلاق إلا بقيود وشروط ابتدعوها ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان مع علمهم بأن بعض الدول الكافرة قد رجعت مضطرة إلى تشريع الطلاق بينهم مصداقا لقوله تعالى { سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق } 


 تالله إنها لإحدى الكبر أن يكفر بعض المسلمين بشريعتهم بتأثير الكفار عليهم وتضليلهم إياهم وان يؤمن بعض هؤلاء ولو اتباعا لصالحهم بما كفر به أولئك فما 

قال الألباني : 
   " وهذا الحديث من الأحاديث التي كان الأستاذ الفاضل مصطفى الزرقا قدمها إلي راغبا تخريجها له بتاريخ ( 15/ 6/ 71ه =12/ 3/ 52م ) " انتهى .


قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 

   " سئل الشيخ الالباني في " سلسلة الهدى والنور  " الشريط ( 301) وجه ( أ ) : 
   " من تعرف من العلماء المجتهدين الفقهاء في هذا الزمان ؟ 

ضفقال رحمه الله : 

[ الشيخ ابن باز – حفظه الله تعالى – يجتهد ولا يقلد وان كان حنبلي المذهب وكذلك الشيخ ابن عثيمين فهو من افاضل علماء السعودية الذين نظن فيهم أنهم اذا تبينت لهم الحقيقة بالرجوع الى الأدلة الثابتة من الكتاب والسنة انهم لا يجمدون على المذهب بل يتبعون الدليل ...
وهناك ايضا من يلفق اقوالا من اقوال العلماء كما يفعل هذا الطنطاوي المصري الذي افتى بحل الربا في البنوك ..وكذلك مصطفى الزرقا والقرضاوي وغيرهم من الملفقين الذين يأخذون من كل مذهب !! 

  وقال رحمه الله : 

وايضا من سلسلة " الهدى والنور شريط ( 301 ) 
  السائل : الشيخ مصطفى الزرقا 
الألباني : آه 
السائل : هل يعد من المجتهدين ؟ 
الألباني : أبدا ! هذا من هؤلاء النمط الغزالي والقرضاوي وامثاله 
السائل : سنتهم أهل تلفيق ولا أيش ؟ 
الألباني : تلفيق " نعم " 
السائل : تلفيق 
الألباني : هؤلاء يأخذون من كل مذهب وليس اتباعاً للدليل ] انتهى .



( 2 ) 

قال الدكتور محمد خير رمضان في كتابه " معجم المؤلفين المعاصرين 
 حرف ( م ) ( ج2/ ص 772 ) 
·      " مصطفى أحمد الزرقا 
ت 1420 ه 1999 م )
فقيه مجتهد خبير في الأقتصاد الإسلامي من حلب مات في الرياض 
ظهر له في سنة وفاته :
-      فتاوى مصطفى الزرقا / محمد أحمد مكي و يوسف القرضاوي 
دمشق – دار القلم 1420 ه " انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ العلامة المحدث الفاضل / سعد آل حميد حفظه الله ]

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج10/ ق1/ ص 49) في تعليقه 
   على حديث رواه العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( 1/ 48 ) وابن أبي عاصم في " السنة " ( 2/ 126/ 1462 ) عن حسين ابن قيس عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس مرفوعا : " من استعمل رجلا على عصابة وفي تلك العصابة من هو أرضى لله منه فقد خان الله ورسوله وخان جماعة المسلمين " 


قال العقيلي رحمه الله : 
" لا يتابع عليه ولا يعرف إلا به ويروى من كلام عمر بن الخطاب " 
 وروى عن أحمد أنه قال في حسين هذا : 
 " متروك الحديث ضعيف الحديث " 
وعن ابن معين : 
 " ليس بشي ء " 
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب " : 
" متروك " 
وقال الذهبي " في " المغني " 
" ضعفوه لقبه حنش " 
ومن طريقه : 
أخرجه الحاكم ( 4/ 92-93 ) وقال : 
" صحيح الإسناد " !
وسقط الحديث من " تلخيص الذهبي " فلم ندر موقفه من هذا التصحيح وإن كان 
خطأ بيناً ولذلك تعقبه المنذري بقوله في " الترغيب " ( 3/ 142) : 
" حسين هذا هو حنش واه " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 

ثم رأيت في تعليق الشيخ  الفاضل سعد آل حميد على " مختصر استدراك الذهبي " ( 5/ 2511 ) :
  " هذا الحديث بكامله ليس في " التلخيص " المطبوع وفي المخطوط قال : 
    ( قلت : حسين ضعيف ..." 
وتعقبه في حديث آخر بقوله : 
  " قال الدارقطني : متروك " 

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 

" الشيخ الفاضل / سعد بن عبدالله الحميد حفظه الله حصل على درجة الماجستير عام 1407 ه لتحقيقه كتاب " مختصر استدراك الحافظ الذهبي على مستدرك الحاكم " وأكمل دراسته للدكتوراه عام 1408 ه رسالة بعنوان : " سعيد بن منصور وكتابه السنن " دراسة وتحقيقا من اول التفسير وفضائل القرآن الى نهاية تفسير سورة المائدة " وطبعت بحمد الله الرسالة وانتفع بها القاصي والداني في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها " وهو من المحققين في علوم الحديث في هذا العصر 
 والشيخ حفظه الله له شروحات على كتب السنة والحديث منها المقروء ومنها المسموع "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المعلق على " أمثال أبي الشيخ " الدكتور عبد العلي عبد الحميد ]

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في تعليقه على حديث " ( من قعد على فراش مغيبة قيض الله له يوم القيامة ثعبانا " ) 

  الذي أخرجه الإمام أحمد وهو إسناد ضعيف رجاله ثقات رجال البخاري غير ابن لهيعة فإنه ضعيف لسوء حفظه " 
والحديث أورده ابن أبي حاتم في " العلل " ( 2/ 296) وقال عن أبيه : 
   " باطل " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" كذا قال ! ولم يظهر لي وجه بطلانه .
وقال الهيثمي رحمه الله  ( 6/ 258 ) : 
 " رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " وفيه ابن لهيعة وحديثه حسن وفيه ضعف " 
وفاته عزوه لأحمد ! وهو في ذلك تابع للمنذري في " ترغيبه " ( 3/ 195) 
وقال : 
" ( المغيبة ) بضم الميم ووكسر الغين المعجمة وبسكونها مع كسر الياء : هي التي غاب عنها زوجها " 

  ثم ذكر له شاهدا من حدبث عمرو بن عبد الله مرفوعا بلفظ : 
 " مثل الذي يجلس على فراش المغيبة مثل الذي ينهشه أسود من أساود يوم القيامة "" 
رواه الطبراني ورواته ثقات " 
قال المنذري : 
" الأساود : الحيات واحدها أسود " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" لم أقف على إسناده لأن مسند ابن عمرو من " المعجم الكبير " لم يطبع منه إلا قطعة وليس فيه هذا الحديث " 

" في الهامش " 
 " ثم حسنه الشيخ – رحمه الله – مرفوعا في " صحيح الترغيب والترهيب " ( 2/ 616/ رقم 2405 ) 

ورواه أب الشيخ في " الأمثال " من طريق أبي يعلى عنه ( 218 ) 

  لكنه من طريق أخرى 
وهي متابعة ضعيفة عبد الرحمن بن شريك 
قال الذهبي في " المغني " 
" وثق وقال ابو حاتم : واه " 
وقال الحافظ : 
" صدوق يخطئ " 
وشريك هو ابن عبد الله القاضي وهو مع فضله قد ضعف بسبب سوء حفظه ورفعه لهذا الحديث مما يدل على ذلك فقد خالفه ابن عيينة فرواه عن الأعمش به موقوفا على عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص .
أخرجه عبد الرزاق في " مصنفه " ( 7/ 139/ 12547) 
وهذا إسناد صحيح " 
فتبين أن الصواب في حديث ابن عمر الوقف . وبالله التوفيق 


 ثم رأيت في " في " المطالب العالية " أنه رواه مسدد : ثنا يحيى عن الأعمش : أنبأني خيثمة بن عبد الرحمن ... فذكره أوقفه على خيثمة .

فهذا مما يؤكد خطأ رفعه ويبين – من جهة أخرى – خطأ قول المعلق على " أمثال أبي الشيخ " على حديث المروفع عن ابن عمرو : 
   " والحديث رواه مسدد ( المطالب العالية ) ( 1/ 210) برقم ( 748)! 
فهذا يوهم أنه عند ( مسدد ) مروفع !!
والواقع أنه مقطوع موقوف على خيثمة " 

وكذلك أخطأ " المعلق " على قوله المذكور : 
" رواه أبو يعلى ( مجمع الزوائد ) ( 6/ 258) ! 
فإنه لا ذكر لأبي يعلى في الصفحة المشار إليها لا في هذا الحديث ولا في غيره 
فما أكثر تخاليطه  ! والله المستعان " .]
  قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
  " رحم الله الشيخ المحدث الألباني رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته وكذلك الشيخ الفاضل محقق " الامثال " فكلاهما استفرغا الوسع في طلب الحق في هذا الفن " 

   وكما ذكر الذهبي رحمه الله في ( سير أعلام النبلاء ) ( 285/ 16 ) :
" والكمال عزيز وإنما يمدح العالم بكثرة ما له من الفضائل فلا تدفن المحاسن لورطة وقد يغفر له باستفراغه الوسع في طلب الحق ولا قوة إلا بالله " 
قلت : 

فهذا من قاصمة الظهر نسأل الله السلامة والعافية " 
وحينما نذكر مقالة لاهل العلم فليس بالضرورة القصد منه التنقص في قدره انما من باب التناصح والسلامة  رحمهم الله وعفا الله عنا وعنهم ويتداركنا الله برحمته وبمنه وبفضله إذا صرنا إلى ما صاروا إليه إنه سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء " 



  قال المحقق الدكتور  عبد العلي عبد الحميد الفاضل في مقمة تحقيقه ( ص 13-14 ) : " وهذا الكتاب يشتمل معظمه على " الأمثال التي اسندت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والحق المؤلف في آخره امثالا لبعض الحكماء وبخاصة الامثال المنسوبة الى اكثم بن صيفي الحكيم |
والأمثال النبوية تنقسم إلى قسمين : 
الأول : ما هو مثل بالمعنى المعروف أي القول السائر المشتهر على الألسنة وبدأ المؤلف كتابه به وذكر حوالي 123 مثلا ثم ثناه بالقسم الثاني الذي هو من نوع التمثيل .

 " وكان هدف المؤلف جمع هذه الحكم والأمثال النبوية فقط فلم يتعرض لها بالشرح والتأويل بخلاف الرامهرمزي الذي يتكلم بإسهاب عن كل حديث فيه تمثيل " ) انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الشيخ العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم – مفتي المملكة السعودية سابقا رحمه الله ]



          ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج10/ ق1/ ص 279)
في تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 4732 ) ( نهى عن كل مسكر ومفتر ) 
  أخرجه أبو داود ( 2/ 130 ) والبيهقي ( 8/ 296) وأحمد ( 6/ 309 ) والضياء في " المختارة " ( 10/ 105) عن شهر بن حوشب عن أم سلمة مرفوعاً


قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
 " وهذا إسناد ضعيف لسوء حفظ شهر بن حوشب 
قال الحافظ : 
 " صددوق كثير الإرسال والأوهام " 
قال الألباني :
" ومما يدل على وهمه في هذا الحديث تفرده بقوله : 
   " ومفتر " 

           فقد ثبت عن جمع من الصحابة في " صحيح مسلم " ( 6/ 100 ) وغيره بألفاظ متقاربة وطرق متكاثرة لم يرد فيها هذا الذي تفرد به شهر فدل على أنه " منكر " 
 ومن ذلك تعلم خطأ من صحح إسناده "

 وفي " فيض القدير " 
 " رمز المصنف لصحته وهو كذلك فقد قال الزين العراقي : إسناده صحيح " !
وكأن هذا هو مستند قول الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم – مفتي المملكة العربية السعودية سابقا رحمه الله : إن سنده صحيح ! في فتوى له مفيدة في " تحريم القات " : 
  " النبات المشهور مضغه في اليمن نشرتها مجلة " الحج " الغراء في " الجزء الرابع " من السنة ( 14) ( ص 278 ) " 


 ومن تلك الأحاديث الشاهدة المشار إليها آنفا : ما أخرجه النسائي ( 5682 ) من طريق أبان بن صمعة قال : حدثتني والدتي عن عائشة : 
  " أنها سئلت عن الأشربة ؟ فقالت : 
 كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينهى عن كل مسكر " 
وأبان هذا ثقة لكنه كان اختلط ووالدته لم أعرفها وقد ذكرها المزي فيمن روى عنها ابنها ولكني لم أره ترجم لها لا هو ولا غيره ممن جاء بعده " 
 " لكن هذا القدر من الحديث صحيح لما ذكرنا آنفا " انتهى .


قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 

    " نقتبس شيئا يسيرا من سيرة الإمام سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله 
من  " مجلة البحوث الإسلامية " العدد الثامن عشر " ( ص 211-220 ) للشيخ عبدالله بن سليمان بن منيع " 

" هو سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن المصلح المجدد والمجاهد في الله حق جهاده الشيخ الجليل محمد بن عبد الوهاب ينتهي نسبه إلى مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان 
فهو عالم من عالم من عالم وفقيه من فقيه من فقيه وزعيم من زعيم من زعيم توارث اباؤه وأجداده الصدارة في العلم والوجاهة والقيادة والاعتبار فأبوه الشيخ ابراهيم قاضي منطقة الرياض له مكانته الإجتماعية ......
وهو من أكابر علماء نجد ومشاهيرهم فاحتذى الابن سنة ابيه فمن حين بلغ السابعة من عمره شرع يتعلم القرآن الكريم .. ثم شرع في حفظ القرآن الكريم عن ظهر قلب فلما بلغ الجادية عشرة حتى أتمه حفظا ثم شرع في طلب العلم فاخذ في القراءة على ابيه وعلى عمه علامة نجد في زمنه الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد اللطيف وقراءته الأولى في التوحيد وأصول العقيدة قراءة ثم قرأ مختصرات كتب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وبمختصرات كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم كالواسطية والحموية 


وكف بصره وهو في الرابعة عشرة من عمره فصبرواحتسب ولم يثن عزمه وتصميمه في طلب  العلم .. وفي تحصيله حتى ادرك في زمن قصير ما لم يدركه الكبار في الزمن الطويل وصار عين تلاميذ عمه العلامة عبد الله بن عبد اللطيف ..." 
وتوفي رحمه الله في عام ( 1389ه -1969م ) 
رحمه الله تعالى واسكنه فسيح جناته "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور عبد المجيد السوسوه الشرفي ] 
               [ الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة رحمه الله تعالى ]
               [ الشيخ محمد الغزالي رحمه الله تعالى  ] 
               [ الدكتور الفاضل مصطفى الزرقا  ]
              [ الدكتور توفيق الشاوي عفا الله عنا وعنه ]


         ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج10/ ص433-438 ) في  تعليقه على حديث علي بن أبي طالب قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ! الأمر ينزل بنا لم ينزل فيه قرآن ولم تمض منك فيه سنة ؟ قال :  ( أجمعوا  له العالمين – أو قال : العابدين – من المؤمنين اجعلوه شورى بينكم ولا تقضوا فيه برأي واحد ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
   " أخرجه ابن عبد البر في " الجامع " ( 2/ 59 ) وهو ضعيف منكر وآفته سليمان بن يزيع وابراهيم البرقي ليسا بالقويين ولا ممن يحتج بهما ولا يعول عليهما " 

قال الدراقطني في " غرائب مالك " 
  " لا يصح تفرد به ابراهيم بن أبي الفياض عن سليمان ومن دون مالك ضعيف وساقه الخطيب وقال : لا يثبت عن مالك " 

ورواه بتمامه نحو حديث الترجمة : الطبراني في " الأوسط " من طريق أخرى رجاله ثقات عن الوليد بن صالح عن محمد بن الحنفية عن علي قال : فذكره 
وفيه الوليد بن صالح وهو مجهول لم يرو عنه سوى نوح بن قيس 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" ومما يستدرك على الحافظ ابن حجر فإنه لم يورده – الوليد بن صالح - في " لسان الميزان " خلافا لعادته الغالبة  ! 
وقد أورده الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " قال ( 1/ 179) : 
 " روواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ورجاله موثقون " من أهل الصحيح " ! 
وفيه نظر من وجهين : 
الأول : أن الوليد بن صالح توهم الهيثمي أنه الوليد بن صالح النخاس الضبي الجزري وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين ! وليس به وإنما هو الوليد ابن صالح الذي روى عنه نوح بن قيس كما ذكر ذلك ابن حبان نفسه في " الثقات " 


الثاني : أنه مجهول لا يعرف وتوثيق ابن حبان إياه مما لا يعتد به في مثل الوليد بن صالح " 

وقد أغتر بكلام الهيثمي هذا : الدكتور عبد المجيد السوسوه الشرفي في كتابه " الإجتهاد الجماعي في التشريع الإسلامي " ( ص 50 ) فإنه نقله وسكته عليه !

 ولا غرابة في ذلك فإنه يبدو من تخريجه لأحاديث الكتاب أنه لا معرفة عنده بعلم الحديث ونقد الأسانيد كما هي كما هي السمة الغالبة على جماهير الكتاب الإسلاميين الذي يكتبون في الأحكام الشرعية 

وقال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج10/ ص 435 -436 ) : 
   " ومنه يتبين لنا خطأ الهيثمي من جهة وخطأ الدكتور عبد المجيد الشرفي عليه من جهة أخرى في تعليقه على حديث " عليكم بالسواد الأعظم " وعزوه للبزار 
ومن المفارقات العجيبة والموافقات الغريبة : أن الحافظ المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 2/ 56) وافق الهيثمي في عزو الحديث لعبدالله بن أحمد دون أبليه لكنه في الوقت نفسه فارقه في متنه 
هذا ما يتعلق بخطأ الهيثمي ! 
وأما ما يتعلق بخطأ الدكتورعبد المجيد الشرفي فهو من ناحيتين : 
    ( 1 ) أنه عزا الحديث إليه مرفوعا وهو عنده موقوف !
و( 2 )  أنه عزاه للطبراني وهو عنده معزو لعبد الله بن أحمد والبزار كما رأيت ! 



قال الألباني ( ص 436 -437 ) : 
" وخطأ الدكتور عبد المجيد السوسوه الشرفي هذا يجرني إلى الكشف عن بعض اخطأئه في الفقه الذي عنون له : " الأجتهاد الجماعي في التشريع الإسلامي " كما تقدم وقد استعان فيه بالنقل عن بعض العلماء والكتاب والدكتاترة المعاصرين الذين سبقوه بالدندنة حول هذا الموضوع مثل الشيخ عبد الوهاب خلاف والدكتور يوسف القرضاوي والزحيلي وأمثالهم وقد كنت قديما قرأت لبعضهم بعض المقالات في هذا المجال ...." 


وقال رحمه الله ( ص 439 ) : 
" ... فأولى بهؤلاء الكتاب والباحثين في العصر الحاضر أن يلتزموا ما هو أهم من حضور الاقتصادي والسياسي في المؤتمر المنشود ألا وهو استحضارهم لأهل الاختصاص في الحديث والاعتماد عليهم في تصحيحهم وتضعيفهم وليس الإعراض عن ثمرة علم الحديث بالاكتفاء بما أشرت إليه آنفا من تخريجهم للحديث دون بيان المرتبة ! 
وقد أشار الدكتور عبد المجيد الشرفي ( ص 65 ) إلى شي ء من هذا بقوله .."
ولكن استدل الدكتور عبد المجيد الشرفي بحديث الترجمة وحديث " السواد الأعظم " وهما واهيان 
وقد يقال : 
أنه اعتمد على الهيثمي في تخريجه : 
لكن خفي على الدكتور أن ذلك لا يعني أن كلا من الحديثين صحيح على أخطاء وقعت له وللدكتور سبق بيانها " 






  قال الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج10/ ق1/ص441-444 ) : 

   وأضرب على ذلك مثلا في مسألة اتفق الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم على تحريمها ألا وهي الغناء والآت الطرب يحضرني الآن منهم ثلاثة من المشهورين في العصر الحاضر بأنهم من العلماء : 

1-           الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة 
حيث قال : 
" إذا لم يكن في الغناء ما يثير الغزيرة الجنسية فإننا لا نجد موجبا لتحريمه !

2-           الشيخ محمد الغزالي : 
جرى على منوال أبي زهرة هذا بل وتوسع في ذلك كثيرا واستدل بأحاديث ضعيفة وضعف الأحاديث الصحيحة في التحريم وغيره مما اتفق العلماء على صحتها وبعضها في " الصحيحين " حتى إنه لم يخجل أن يصرح بأنه يستمع لأغاني أم كلثوم وفيروز لكن بنية حسنة !!!

3-           الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي :
الذي لم يتورع بأن يحكم على حديث البخاري في تحريم الآت الطرب بأنه موضوع تقليدا منه لابن حزم مع اتفاق علماء الحديث قديما وحديثا على تصحيحه والرد على ابن حزم بأدلة قوية لا مرد لها هذل مع أنه يردد كثيرا في بحثه في الاجتهاد الجماعي : أن رأي الاثنين أقوى من رأي الواحد فما باله خالف هذا واعرض عن الحجج الصحيحة وتبنى تحليل ما حرم الله على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!



قال الألباني رحمه الله ( ج10/ ص 442 ) : 
" ..فإني أنصح هؤلاء بأن يتمرسوا على الاجتهاد الفردي تمهيدا لما يدعون إليه من الاجتهاد الجماعي علما بأن الأول أسهل من الآخر بكثير فإنهم سيجدون فيه ما قيل في المسألة وما استدل لكل قول فيها بخلاف الاجتهاد الجماعي ..." 






وفي الخاتمة : 
  قال الألباني رحمه الله ( ج10/ ص 443-445 ) : 

" وختاما أقول : لقد كرروا الشكوى من الاجتهادات الفردية التي يقوم بها من ليس أهلا للاجتهاد وهم على حق في ذلك وقد قدمت بعض الأمثلة في ذلك قريبا كما أنهم أبدوا تخوفهم من مثل ذلك أن يقع في الاجتهاد الجماعي بل لقد أبدى بعضهم خوفه من تسلط بعض الدول الإسلامية أو سلطات كبرى على " المجمع " وتعين اعضائه بل ذكر أن شيئا من ذلك وقع في بعض المجامع الفقهية وهي اليوم ثلاثة : 

1-           " مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالقاهرة 
2-           مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بمكة المكرمة 
3-           مجمع الفقة الإسلامي بجدة 
فقال الدكتور عبد المجيد الشرفي في أحد هذه المجامع ( ص 140 ) :
" إلا أن الشيخ مصطفى الزرقا يرى أن هذا المجمع " لا تدل قرائن الحال على جديته في تنفيذ الفكرة على الصورة الصحيحة المنشودة " 


" ويعيب الدكتور توفيق الشاوي على هذا المجمع : أن الدول الأعضاء في منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي احتفظت لها بسلطات كبرى على الكجمع وتعين اعضائه وحصرت حق المجمع في أن لا يعين او يختار من اعضائه إلا فيما لا يزيد عن ربع عدد الاعضاء الذين يمثلون دولهم وهذا جعل المراقبين يعتقدون أن الدول الأعضاء تحرص على فرض سيطرتها على المجمع وتوجيه قراراته لصالح سياساتها ...." !!

قال الألباني ( ص 445 ) : 
" ثم هل يملك هؤلاء الدعاة أن لا يحضر مؤتمرهم بعض الرافضة والإباضية والخوارج وغيرهم ممن يسعى حثيثا إلى تغيير الأحكام الشرعية وجعلها متوائمة مع الحضارة الغربية التي غزت قلوبهم ؟ والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله !!


  قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
  ننقل بعض الفوائد لأئمة هذا الشأن : 

قال ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله في " إعلام الموقعين " ( 1/ 75) : 
" قال الإمام محمد بن الحسن رحمه الله : " من كان عالما بالكتاب والسنة وبقول أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبما استحسن فقهاء المسلمين وسعه أن يجتهد رأيه فيما ابتلي به ويقضي به ويمضيه في صلاته وصيامه وحجه وجميع ما أمر به ونهي عنه فإذا اجتهد ونظر وقاس على ما أشبه ولم يأل وسعه العمل بذلك وإن أخطأ الذي ينبغي أن يقول به " 


ونصيحة لابن حزم رحمه الله للدعاة والمتعالمين : 
" قال رحمه الله في " الأخلاق والسير " ( ص 68 ) : 
" وإن أعجبت بعلمك فاعلم أنه لا خصلة لك فيه وأنه موهبة من الله مجردة وهبك |إياها ربك تعالى فلا تقابلها بما يسخطه 
فلعله ينسيك ذلك بعلة يمتنحك بها تولد عليك نسيان ما علمت وحفظت ..." 


والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ   / محمد منير  الدمشقي  رحمه الله ] 



ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج10/ ق2/ ص 64 ) 
    عند تعليقه على حديث أخرجه البزار ( ص 34 ) عن خالد بن مخلد : ثنا إسحاق ابن حازم : سمعت محمد بن كعب : حدثني حمران قال : دعا عثمان ..... سمعت رسول الله صلى الله يقول : ( لا يسبغ عبد الوضوء إلا غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" وخالد بن مخلد – وإن كان من رجال " الصحيحين " – فقد تكلم فيه جماعة وساق له ابن عدي عشرة أحاديث استنكرها وقد ساق بعضها الذهبي في " الميزان " أحدها مما أخرجه البخاري في " صحيحه " 
قال الذهبي فيه : 
" ولولا هيبة " الحامع الصحيح " لعددته في منكرات خالد بن مخلد ......." 

وأرى أنا أن هذا الحديث من منكراته فإن الحديث في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما من طرق عن حمرا نبه نحوه وليس فيه قوله : " .... وما تأخر " 
وعلى هذا فقول المنذري ( 1/ 95) : 
" رواه البزار بإسناد حسن " ! 
وقول الهيثمي ( 1/ 237) : 
" رواه البزار ورجاله موثقون والحديث حسن إن شاء الله "" !!!
ومثله قول الحافظ ابن رجب في " اختيار الأولى " ( ص 15-16 ) : 
   " وإسناده لا بأس به " !! 


   " إنما هو جريا منهم على ظاهر الإسناد دون النظر إلى ما في متنه من النكارة التي ذكرتها وقول الهيثمي أبعد عن الصواب لأنه صرح بتحسين متن الحديث وسنده فتنبه ! 

 وقد أشار إلى ما ذكرت الحافظ ابن حجر في " الخصال المكفرة " بعد أن عزاه لابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ولم أره فيه – و " المسند " وإلى أبي بكر المروزي والبزار فقال ( ص 14-15 ) : 
  وأصل الحديث في " الصحيحين " لكن ليس فيه : " وما تأخر " 

 وخفي هذا على المعلق الدمشقي  على " الخصال المكفرة " فقال : 
"  له شواهد كثيرة في الأصول الستة وغيرها باختلاف بعض ألفاظه " !! 
فلم يتنبه لإشارة الحافظ المذكورة فضلا عن أنه لم يعلم أن تلك الشواهد ضد الحديث وليست له لأنها كلها ليست فيها الزيادة ! 

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 

والكتاب له أكثر من تحقيق وتعليق  حيث  حققه أبي عبد الله محمد بن محمد المصطفى الأنصاري كما في مكتبة المسجد النبوي الشريف 

 قال المحقق ( ص 2- 5 ) في مقدمته :  
 " ..أن خدمة هذا الكتاب هو خدمة لكلام رسول الله وكفى بذلك فضلا وشرفا ومنها أنه من مؤلفات علم من أعلام أهل الحديث الحفاظ الحجة ابن حجر العسقلاني ومنها ان النسخة المطبوعة من ضمن مجموعة الرسائل المنيرية هي  الوحيدة الموجودة عندنا بمكتبة المسجد النبوي الشريف وهي لا تمثل الكتاب لأنها مختصرة وفيها أخطاء فاحشة كثيرة فإخراج الكتاب من أصله المخطوط محققا منقحا مهم جدا .." 
  " فائدة " 
ألف الحافظ ابن حجر كتابا سماه الخصال المكفرة للذنوب المقدمة والمؤخرة وقد سبقه إلى ذلك الحافظ المنذري 
وذكره حاجي خليفة في " كشف الظنون " 
وذكره شاكر محمود عبد المنعم في كتابه " ابن حجر العسقلاني " مصنفاته ودراسة في منهجه " 

وقال المحقق : 
 " وأما النسخة المطبوعة فهي من ضمن مجموعة الرسائل المنيرية ( الرسالة الثالثة عشر ) من الجزء الأول من صفحة ( 266-257) وطبعت الطبعة الاولى عام ( 1343 هجرية ) في إدراة الطباعة المنيرية لصاحبها محمد منير الدمشقي وهي مختصرة اختصارا مخلاً وفيها أخطاء كثيرة جدا ..." انتهى .
 قلت : وهي التي أشار إليها الشيخ رحمه الله . والله أعلم 
   كما  طبع الكتاب  بتحقيق الشيخ  عمرو بن عبد المنعم سليم  .
 والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ أحمد بن عبد الرحمن البنا  الساعاتي  رحمه الله تعالى  ] 


        ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج11/ ق1/ ص 155) عند تعليقه على حديث ( من مثل بذي روح ثم لم يتب مثل الله يوم القيامة ) 
أخرجه أحمد ( 2/ 92و115 ) 
وقال : 
 " إسناده ضعيف رجاله ثقات غير شريك بن عبد الله القاضي فإنه وإن كان من رجال مسلم فإنه لم يحتج به وإنما روى له متابعة كما نص عليه الحافظ الذهبي في آخر ترجمته في " الميزان " ومن قبله الحافظ المنذري في آخر كتابه " الترغيب " وحكى اختلاف العلماء فيه ولخص أقوالهم الحافظ ابن حجر في " التقريب " فقال : 
 " صدوق يخطئ كثيرا ثم تغير حفظه منذ ولي القضاء بالكوفة " 

ومن ذلك تعلم تساهل المنذري في تخريجه بقوله ( 2/ 6) : 
 " رواه أحمد ورواته ثقات مشهورون " ! 
ونحوه قول الهيثمي ( 3/ 32 ) !
وتبعهم الشيخ الساعاتي رحمه الله في " الفتح الرباني " ( 16/ 29) : 
  " رواه أحمد ورجاله ثقات " ! 

والمحفوظ عن ابن عمر مرفوعا بلفظ : 
  " لعن الله من مثل بالحيوان " 
 أخرجه الشيخان وأحمد وغيرهم .] انتهى .

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 

 "الشيخ المحدث العلامة أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الرحمن البنا الشافعي المشهور بالساعاتي ولد سنة 1300 هجرية ولقد لقب أحمد عبد الرحمن بالساعاتي بسبب انشغاله بعمل استصلاح الساعات وبيعها – مثل الألباني رحمه الله – والتصق الاسم به كما التصق واشتهر هذا اللقب اكثر بابناءه مثل حسن البنا مؤسس جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وهو ابنه الأكبر وجمال البنا وهو أصغر ابناءه واشار إن لقب البنا يرجع إلى أجداد الأسرة " وكما التصق بإسمه كتابه الشهير " الفتح الرباني " وتوفي رحمه الله سنة 1387 هجرية عن سبع وسبعين سنة " رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته " 
 انظر مراجع ومصادر ترجمته : 

1-           موسوعة أعلام القرن الرابع عشر والخامس عشر الهجري في العالم العربي والإسلامي ( ج1/ ص451)  إبراهيم الحازمي دار الشريف للنشر 
2-           معجم المؤلفين محمد رضا كحالة ( ج1/ ص 167) مؤسسة الرسالة
3-           يوسف المرعشيلي " نثر الجواهر والدرر في علماء القرن الرابع عشر وبذيله عقد الجوهر في علماء الربع الول من القرن الخامس عشر ( ج1/ 136 ) 
4-           الأعلام قاموس وتراجم لأشهر الرجال والنساء من العرب والمستعربين والمستشرقيت خير الدين الزركلي ( ج1/ ص 148) 
5-           الفتح الرباني في ترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني ومعه شرحه " بلوغ الأماني  من أسرار الفتح الرباني "  في " 24 جزءا 


" ولقد ألفت رسائل وبحوث ودراسات علمية في جهود الشيخ أحمد البنا الساعاتي رحمه الله في خدمة السنة ومساهماته في مجال دراسات الحديث النبوي   كما أثرت مساهماته في خدمة كتب القران والحديث النبوي " 


قلت : 
 " ومن الكتب التي خدمت مسند الإمام أحمد في العصر الحديث كتاب " الفتح الرباني لترتيب مسند الإمام الشيباني " للشيخ أحمد البنا الساعاتي رحمه الله تعالى " 

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى في " مصطلح الحديث " : 
        " تناول العلماء هذا المسند بالتصنيف عليه ما بين مختصر له وشارح ومفسر ومرتب ومن أحسنها الفتح الرباني " لترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني " الذي الفه أحمد البنا الشهير بالساعاتي جعله سبعة أقسام أولها : قسم التوحيد وأصول الدين وآخرها : قسم القيامة وأحوال الآخرة ورتبه على الأبواب ترتيبا حسنا وأتمه بوضع شرح عليه سماه " بلوغ الأماني من أسرار الفتح الرباني " وهو اسم مطابق لمسماه فإنه مفيد جدا من الناحيتين الحديثية والفقهية والحمد لله رب العالمين " ا ه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الاستاذ /  ابو فهر محمود محمد شاكر رحمه الله ] 


ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج11/ ق1/ ص 186) عند تعليقه على حديث [ من سرق وأخاف السبيل فاقطع يده بسرقته ورجله بإخافته ومن قتل فاقتله ومن قتل وأخاف السبيل واستحل الفرج الحرام فاصلبه ] 
 أخرجه ابن جرير الطبري في " التفسير " ( 10/ 276/11854) عن الوليد بن مسلم عن ابن لهيعة عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب .....

  قال الألباني : 
 " منكر " 
وقال الطبري : 
" في إسناده نظر " 
وقول ابن كثير (2/ 51 ) : 
" إن صح سنده " 
وتبعه في ذلك صديق حسن خان فقال في " نيل المرام في تفسير آيات الأحكام " ( ص 210 ) – تبعا للشكاني في " فتح القدير " ( 2/ 34) : 
 " وهذا – مع ما فيه من النكارة الشديدة – لا يدرى كيف صحته " 
قال الألباني : 
وهو ظاهر الضعف وله علتان : 
الأولى : ضعف ابن لهيعة فإنه سيئ الحفظ إلا فيما رواه عنه العبادلة 
واحتجاج الشيخ أحمد شاكر به مطلقا مما لا وجه له عندي بل مخالف لما عليه الأئمة النقاد من قبلنا كابن حجر وغيره 

الأخرى : تدليس الوليد بن مسلم فإنه كان يدلس تدليس التسوية وقد عنعن في الإسناد كله كما ترى 

وأما قول صديقنا الأستاذ محمود شاكر في تعليقه على التفسير : 
 " ثم إن يزيد بن أبي حبيب لم يدرك أن يسمع من أنس ولم يذكر أنه سمع منه " !

قال الألباني : 
" وهذا إعلال عجيب غريب فإنه إذا كان لم يدرك أن يسمع من أنس فما فائدة قوله : " ولم يذكر أنه سمع منه " 
فإن هذا إنما يقال إذا أدركه وكان يمكنه السماع منه وكان موصوفا بالتدليس ! 
وهذا وذاك من النفي منفي بالنسبة ليزيد بن أبي حبيب فإنه مات سنة ثمان وعشرين ومئة وقد قارب الثمانين كما قال الحافظ في " التقريب " وابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 3/ 295 ) وقد توفي أنس رضي الله عنه سنة اثنتين او ثلاث وتسعين ومعنى هذا أنه أدرك من حياة أنس نحو خمس وثلاثين سنة فكيف يقال : 
  " لم يدرك أنه سمع من أنس " ؟ 
ثم هو لم يوصف بالتدليس فما معنى أن يقال فيه : 
" ولم يذكر أنه سمع منه " ؟ 
فالمعاصرة كافية في مثله لإثبات الاتصال عند الجمهور كما هو معلوم 

وقال رحمه الله : 
" وجملة القول : أن الحديث ضعيف لضعف ابن لهيعة وعنعنة الوليد " . ] انتهى .

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
 " الشيخ أبو فهر محمود محمد شاكر رحمه الله علم من أعلام اللغة وهو محقق بارع وكاتب حاذق ومفكر له بصمته في الأدب والشعر طريقته لا تجارى وقلمه سيال لا يجارى بلغ ذروته في كتبه وتحقيقه لكتب التراث ومثقف واسع الأطراف توفي رحمه الله سنة 1418 هجرية وتوالت الأحزان بموت علماء هذا الشأن ابن باز وابن عثيمين والألباني رحمهم الله تعالى وأسكنهم فسيح الجنان " 

  وقد كتبت عنه دراسات لجهوده في خدمة كتب التراث وأما مقالاته فقد جمعت بعنوان ( جمهرة مقالات محمود شاكر ) جمعها تلميذه عادل جمال في مجلدين " 
ومن أهم الدراسات التي طبعت : 
1-           شيخ العربية وحامل لوائها أبو فهر محمود شاكر للفاضل محموود الرضواني  ط دار الخانجي عام 1415 ه 
2-           محمود محمد شاكر الرجل والمنهج 
3-           محمود محمد شاكر والشعر الجاهلي 
وغيرها كتب كثيرة عن جهود الشيخ رحمه الله 


قال الشيخ محمود شاكر رحمه الله في مقدمة الجزء الأول من تفسير الطبري  ( 1/11 )  مبينا الباعث له على القيام بتحقيقه : 
 " بيد أني كنت أجد من المشقة في قراءته ما أجد كان يستوقفني في القراءة كثرة الفصول في عبارته وتباعد أطراف الجمل فلا يسلم لي المعنى حتى أعيد قراءة الفقرة منه مرتين أو ثلاثا وكان سبب ذلك أننا ألفنا نهجا من العبارة غير الذي انتهج أبو جعفر ولكن تبين لي أيضا أن قليلا من الترقيم في الكتاب خليق أن يجعل عبارته أبين فلما فعلت ذلك في أنحاء متفرقة من نسختي وعدت بعد إلى قراءتها وجدتها قد ذهب عنها ما كنت أجدمن المشقة .. فتمنيت يومئذ أن ينشر هذا الكتاب الجليل نشرة صحيحة محققة مرقمة حتى تسهل قراءتها على طالب العلم وحتى تجنبه كثيرا من الزلل في فهم مراد أبي جعفر " 

وقال الشيخ محمود شاكر في المقدمة ( 1/ 12 ) : 
" وهناك سبب آخر دعا إلى نشره وتحقيقه وهو " أن ما طبع من تفسير أبي جعفر كان فيه خطأ كثير وتصحيف وتحريف " 

قلت : 
 " تم التحقيق بالمشاركة مع شقسقه الأكبر المحدث أحمد محمد شاكر رحمه الله بحيث يقوم الشيخ أحمد شاكر بدراسته دراسة حديثية والحكم  على الحاديث من حيث الصناعة الحديثية ويقوم الأستاذ محمود شاكر بالباقي من مقابلة النسخ وتحقيق النص وتخريج الأقوال الشعرية وغيرها " 

والله أعلم "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المعلق على فضائل القرآن لأبي عبيد" محمد نجاتي جوهري  ] 


     ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج11/ ق1/ ص 201) 
عند تعليقه على حديث أخرجه الحاكم ( 1/ 552) وعنه البيهقي في " الأسماء " ( 264) حديث ( من قرأ القرآن فقد استدرج النبوة بين جنبيه غير أنه لا يوحى إليه لا ينبغي لصاحب القرآن أن يجد مع من وجد ولا يجهل مع من جهل وفي جوفه كلام الله تعالى " 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله : 
" صحيح الإسناد " 
ووافقه الذهبي ! 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
"وفيه نظر عندي وهو " ضعيف " : 
 لأن ثعلبة بن يزيد الذي روى عن ابن عمرو هو ثعلبة أبو الكنود الحمراوي فقد ذكره ابن أبي حاتم ( 1/ 1/ 463 ) ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا 
إلا أنه وقع عنده " ثعلبة بن أبي الكنود " !! والصواب اسقاط لفظة ( ابن ) كما في تاريخ البخاري " وكنى الدولابي " و " ثقات ابن حبان " 


  وقال رحمه الله : 
" .. وإنه قد روي الحديث موقوفا عن ابن عمرو : أخرجه أبو عبيد في " فضائل القرآن " ( 7-8 ) بإسناد رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين عن ثعلبة هذا به 

قال الألباني : 
" ولعل هذا الموقوف هو الصواب فقد أخرجه ابن المبارك في " الزهد " ( 275 ) 
وابن أبي شيبة مختصرا عن إسماعيل بن رافع عن اسماعيل بن عبيد الله بن أبي المهاجر عن عبد الله بن عمرو موقوفا به .

وخالفهما : ابن نصر في " قيام الليل " ( 72 ) والطبراني ومن طريقه يوسف بن عبد الهادي في " هداية الإنسان " ( ق135/ 2) فرووه عن إسماعيل بن رافع به مرفوعا به 

وقال الهيثمي رحمه الله : 
" رواه الطبراني وفيه إسماعيل بن رافع وهو متروك " 


قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" والصواب رواية الوقف فقد وجدت له طريقا موقوفا فقال ابو عبيد في " فضائل القرآن " ( 53/8-9) حدثنا عبد الله بن صالح عن معاوية بن صالح عن أبي يحيى عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال ...... فذكره نحوه 

  وهذا إسناد حسن على الخلاف المعروف في ( عبد الله بن صالح ) وهو أبو صالح كاتب الليث .

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" وسكت عنه المعلق على " فضائل القرآن " فأحسن لأنه ليس من فرسان هذا المجال ولقد صدق من قال : ( من عرف نفسه فقد عرف ربه ) ! 
بخلاف غيره من المعتدين على هذا العلم كأمثال المعلقين الثلاثة على الطبعة الجديدة لكتاب المنذري " الترغيب والترهيب " تصحيحا وتضعيفا ! ] انتهى .

   قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
  حقق الكتاب أكثر من تحقيق ولعل أقدم من حقق الكتاب الفاضل / محمد نجاتي جوهري وهي رسالة مقدمة لنيل درجة الماجستير من جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بإشراف الدكتور الفاضل / محمد مصطفى الأعظمي " 

والله أعلم "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ العلامة / محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله ] 


   ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج11/ ق1/ ص 263) عند تعليقه على حديث أخرجه أحمد ( 3/ 17) والطبراني في " الصغير " ( ص 233 ) وابو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 4/ 385) من طريق ليث بن أبي سليم عن عمرو بن مرة عن أبي البختري عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( القلوب أربعة : قلب أجرد فيه مثل السراج يزهر وقلب إغلف مربوط على غلافه وقلب منكوس وقلب مصفح ......... الحديث ) 


  قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
 " ضعيف " 
قال الطبراني رحمه الله : 
" لا يروى عن أبي سعيد إلا بهذا الإسناد "

 قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في " الإيمان " وأحمد في " السنة " والطبري في " التفسير " 
ورجاله كلهم ثقات ولذلك كنت قلت في التعليق على " الإيمان " : 
" حديث موقوف صحيح " 

فتعقبني المعلق على " إغاثة اللهفان " بأنه منقطع بين أبي البختري واسمه سعيد بن فيروز لأنه لم يسمع من حذيفة كما قال ابو حاتم وغيره !!

فأقول : 
هذا لا يرد علي لأني لم اصحح إسناده وإنما صححت وقفه بالنسبة للمرفوع على أن نسبة القول المذكور لأبي حاتم غير صحيح لأنه لم يذكر في كتابه " المراسيل " في ترجمة " أبي البختري " ( ص 51و ص 52 ) حذيفة في جملة الصحابة الذين لم يسمع منهم ( أبو البختري ) وإنما ذكر فيهم : ( أبا سعيد الخدري ) وكذا نقله الحافظ في " التهذيب " 

نعم ذكره هذا تبعا لأصله " تهذيب المزي " فيهم فيكون الإسناد منقطعا موقوفا مرفوعاو وفي هذا علة أخرى وهي ضعف ليث بن أبي سليم مع مخالفته للأعمش 
وبه أعله الحافظ العراقي في " تخريج الإحياء " ( 1/ 123 ) 

ومن الغرائب قول الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله في " التفسير " ( 1/ 56) بعدما ساق إسناد أحمد : 
  " وهذا إسناد جيد حسن " !!!
فغفل عن ضعف ليث ومخالفة الأعمش وعن الانقطاع بين أبي البختري وأبي سعيد!] انتهى  .

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 

 وكما ذكر الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله : 
 " فرحم الله امرءا تكلم في العلماء بعلم أو صمت بحلم وأمعن في مضايق اقاويلهم بتؤدة وفهم ثم استغفر لهم ووسع نطاق المعذرة وإلا فهو لا يدري ولا يدري أنه لا يدري " 
 وهذا رأيته في العالمين الجليلين الألباني والفقي رحمهم الله وأسكنهم الجنة " 
    وكما ذكر : 
    " الإخلاص لا يعدله عمل " .

                    وقال الإمام ابو الفرج بن الجوزي رحمه الله  في " لطائف المعارف " ( 1/ 10 ) : 
 " الإخلاص مسك مصون في مسك القلب ينبه ريحه على حامله العمل صورة والإخلاص روح إذا لم تخلص فلا تتعب لو قطعت سائر المنازل لم تكم حاجا إلا بشهود الموقف ولا تغتر بصورة الطاعات فإن خصم الإخلاص إذا جاء عند حاكم الجزاء الزم الحبس عن القبول سوق الإخلاص رائجة ليس فيها كساد المخلص يعد طاعاته لاحتقارها عرضا وقلم القبول قد أثبتها في حيز الجوهر المخلص مبهرج على الحق بستر الحال وببهرجته يصح النقد " 


 الشيخ العلامة / محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله ( 1378 هجرية ) له دور بارز في العصر في إنشاء جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية وكان له دور بارزا في تحقيق كتاب الإمامين ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم الجوزية وكان لهذه المجلة " مجلة الهدى دور عظيما في نشر العقيدة الصافية وتولى رياسة تحريرها وكان من كتاب المجلة على سبيل المثال : 
-       المحدث / أحمد محمد شاكر 
-      والأستاذ محب الدين الخطيب 
-      والشيخ محيي الدين عبد الحميد 
-      والشيخ عبد الظاهر أبو السمح 
-      والشيخ أبو الوفاء محمد درويش 
-      الشيخ صادق عرنوس 
-      الشيخ عبد الرحمن الوكيل 
-      والشيخ خليل هراس 
-      الشيخ محمود شلتوت " 
-      وغيرهم " 

" وكان الشيخ رحمه الله محبا لابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم الجوزية رحمهم الله ومن حبه لهم قيامه بتحقيق العديد من كتبهم القيمة ومنها كتاب " إغاثة اللهفان " لابن القيم الجوزية وجهوده منثورة في تحقيقاتة القيمة وخدمة التراث الإسلامي " 

" فائدة " 
" قال محققا " زاد المعاد " لابن القيم الجوزية ط الرسالة في هامش تعليقهم على النسخ المطبوعة من كتاب " زاد المعاد " ( ص 7 ) : 
  [  " حتى الطبعة التي عنى بتحقيقها الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله فهي كمثيلاتها مشحونة بالخطأ بالرغم من أدعائه أنه أعتمد على نسختين موجودتين بدرا الكتب المصرية وأنه راجع أحاديثها على أصولها من الكتب الستة وغيرها ! ] انتهى .

[ وكما قال الشافعي رحمه الله : 
     " أرفع الناس قدراً من لا يرى قدره وأكثرهم فضلا من لا يرى فضله " 
وكما قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله : 
     [ فرحم الله أمرءاً تكلم في العلماء بعلم أو صمت بحلم وأمعن في مضايق أقاويلهم بتؤدة وفهم ثم استغفر لهم ووسع نطاق المعذرة وإلا فهو لا يدري ولا يدري أنه لا يدري |" 


  مصادر ترجمته رحمه الله : 
·      معجم المؤلفين " عمر كحالة " ( ج3/ ص 207) ترجمة 12692
·      المجموع في ترجمة العلامة المحدث حماد الأنصاري ( ج2/ ص 593)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

‏قال ابن حزم

" ما أجمل الصمت في القضايا الحساسة، فكم شاهدنا ممن أهلكه كلامه، ولم نر قط أحدا بلغنا أنه أهلكه سكوته ".

(الرسائل: 402/1)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال الزركشي (النكت على المقدمة ١/٣٢٢): "وشذ ابن حزم عن الجمهور فقال: ولو بلغت طرق الضعيف ألفا لا يقوى ولا يزيد انضمام الضعيف إلى الضعيف إلا ضعفا. وهذا مردود؛ لأن الهيئة الاجتماعية لها أثر ألا ترى أن خبر المتواتر يفيد القطع مع أنا لو نظرنا إلى آحاده لم يفد ذلك فإذا كان ما لا يفيد القطع بانفراده يفيده عند الانضمام فأولى أن يفيد الانضمام الانتقال من درجة الضعف إلى درجة القوة فهذا سؤال لازم لا سيما إذا بلغ مبلغ التواتر فإن المتواتر لا يشترط في أخباره العدالة كما تقرر في علم الأصول"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / سيد سابق رحمه الله ]

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج11/ ق1/ ص 376)
عند تعليقه على حديث أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط ( ص 33 ) حدثنا أحمد ثنا المتوكل بن محمد بن سورة ثنا الحارث بن عطية عن الأوزاعي عن أبي الزبير عن جابر مرفوعا : ( نهى أن يبال في الماء الجاري ) وهو " منكر " 

قال الطبراني : 
  " لم يروه عن الأوزاعي إلا الحارث " 
قال الحافظ في " التقريب " 
" صدوق يهم " 
قال الألباني :
" لكن فوقه أبو الزبير وهو مدلس وقد عنعنه " 
والمتوكل بن محمد بن سورة لم أجد له ترجمة ولعله في " ثقات ابن حبان " 

قال المنذري في " الترغيب " ( 1/ 84) 
" رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " بإسناد جيد " !

قال الألباني : 
" كذا قال ! وقد كنت اعتمدت عليه في إيرادي إياه في " صحيح الجامع الصغير " ( 6690 ) بناء على القاعدة التي جريت عليها فيه ونصصت عليها في " مقدمته " ( 1/ 8 -21 ) والآن وقد ووقفت على إسناده وانكشفت لي علته فليحذف وليطبع في " الضعيف " 


ثم قال رحمه الله : 
" ثم إنكشفت لي العلة الحقيقة وهي المخالفة في " المتن " فقد رواه الليث بن سعد عن أبي الزبير به إلا أنه قال : 
 " الراكد " بدل : " الجاري " .
أخرجه مسلم ( 1/ 162) والنسائي ( 1/ 15) وابن حبان ( 343 ) وابو عوانه في " صحيحه " وأحمد ( 3/ 350 ) 
وترجم له بقوله :
" بيان حظر البول في الماء الراكد والدليل على إباحة البول في الماء الجاري " 

وتابعه ابن لهيعة : ثنا أبو الزبير به .
أخرجه أحمد ( 3/ 341) .
قال الألباني : 
فاتفاق الليث وابن لهيعة على روايته بلفظ : " الراكد " دليل على نكارة لفظ حديث الترجمة كما تقتضيه علم مصطلح الحديث " 


قال : 
ولم المناوي لعلة الحديث التي سبق بيانها فاغتر بتجويد المنذري لإسناده وتوثيق الهيثمي لرجاله فقال في " التيسير " ( 1/ 476) : 
 " إسناده جيد " !
" وقلده في ذلك الغماري – على عادته – في كنزه فأورده فيه ( 4195) وعلق عليه بقوله : 
  " للاستقذار لا للتنجيس " ! 
قأقول : اثبت العرش ثم انقش ! 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
( تنبيه ) : 
  " مما يؤخذ على السيد سابق في كتابه النافع " فقه السنة " كثرة الأحاديث الضعيفة فيه وفقدان الدقة العلمية في تخريجها كما تراه مفصلا في كتابي " تمام المنة " ] انتهى .


قال الألباني رحمه الله في " مقدمة كتابه " تمام المنة " ( ص 10-12 ) 
  " فإن كتاب فقه السنة " للشيخ سيد سابق من أحسن الكتب التي وقفت عليها مما ألف في موضوعه في حسن تبويب وسلاسة أسلوب مع البعد عن العبارات المعقدة التي قلما يخلو منها كتاب من كتب الفقه الأمر الذي رغب الشباب المسلم في الإقبال عليه والتفقه في دين الله به وفتح أمامهم آفاق البحث في السنة المطهرة وخفزهم على استخراج ما فيها من الكنوز والعلوم التي لا يستغني عنها مسلم أراد الله به خيرا كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين " متفق عليه .

" ... فكان أن ألهم الله تعالى الاستاذ السيد سابق فأخرج لهم هذا الكتاب " فقه السنة " فقرب لهم الطريق وأنار لهم السبيل جزاه الله خيراً 

  " من أجل ذلك كنت ولا أزال أحض على اقتنائه والاستفادة مما فيه من السنة والحق ...

وإني قد رأيت لما فيه من أخطاء كثيرة بعضها مهمة جدا ما كنت أتصور وجودها فيها ولذلك فإني لا بد من بيانها ولعل من الفائدة إلى أن أشير إلى نوع تلك الأخطاء بصورة مجملة ليأخذ القاريء عنها فكرة عامة فأقول :
 يمكن حصر هذه الأخطاء على وجه التقريب فيما يلي : 

1-           أحاديث كثيرة سكت المؤلف عليها وهي ضعيفة 
2-           أحاديث أخرى قواها وهي عند التحقيق واهية 
3-           أحاديث ضعفها وهي صحيحة أو لها أسانيد أخرى صحيحة 
4-           أحاديث ينسبها لغير " الصحيحين " وغيرها ولا أصل لها فيهما 
5-           أحاديث يعزوها لأحد " الصحيحين " وغيرها لا أصل لها فيهما 
6-           أحاديث يوردها ولا وجود لها في شي من كتب السنة
7-           سوق الحديث من طريق صحابي يسميه برواية جماعة من المحدثين وهو عند بعضهم عن صحابي آخر او أكثر 
8-           عزوه الحديث لمخرجه ساكتا عليه 
9-           عدم تتبعة أدلة المسائل فكثيرا ما يسوق المسائل دون دليل يؤيدها واحيانا يحتج لها بالقياس مع انه يوجد فيها حديث صحيح 
10-     عدم استقصائه مسائل الفصل مثل " الأغسال المستحبة " ونحوها
11-     إيراده في المسألة الواحدة أقوالا تعارضة دون أن يرجح أحداها على الخرى 
12-     اضطراب رأيه في بعض المسائل في المكان الواحد فيختار في اول البحث ما ينقضه في خاتمته 
13-     ترجيحه من الأقولال والاراء المتعارضة مالا يستحق الترجيح لضعف دليله وقوة دليل مخالفه 
14-     مخالفته الحديث الصحيح الذي لا معارض له من الحديث في غير ما مسألة 

 وقال الألباني رحمه الله ( ص 13 ) 
" وقد يكون من نافلة القول أن أذكر أنني لا اريد بالتعليق على الكتاب وبيان أخطائه أن أحط من قدره شيئا أو أبخس من حقه بل إنما أريد الانتصار للحق بالحق وصيانة " فقه السنة " عن الخطأ ما أمكن فإن ذلك أدعى لإقبال الناس عليه والاستفادة منه وأحرى أن يقطع ألسنة خصوم الفكرة عن التكلم فيه بحق أو بباطل فلعل المؤلف – زاده الله توفيقا – يعيد النظر فيما كتب ويصحح الأخطاء ويتريث في إصدرا أجزاء الكتاب الأخرى .." أنتهى .


قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
توفي الشيخ سيد سابق رحمه الله 1420 هجرية عن عمر يناهز 85 عاما ً
 مصادر ترجمة الشيخ سيد سابق رحمه الله : 
·      من اعلام الدعوة والحركة الإسلامية المعاصرة   ( ج1/ ص 299-309)  ط دار البشير /  المستشار عبدالله العقيل " 
·      " نثر الجواهر والدرر " للشيخ يوسف المرعشلي .

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته الصالحات " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الشيخ الفاضل / محمد خليل هراس رحمه الله ]
      [ الشيخ الفاضل / حسن مرزوق حبنكة الميداني  ] 



ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني رحمهم الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج11/ ق1/ص 457-460) : 

 في تعليقه على حديث أخرجه ابو نعيم في " دلائل النبوة " (ص 324) من طريق ابو كعب البداح بن سهل الأنصاري عن أبيه سهل بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك قال : 
أتى جابر بن عبد الله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلم عليه فرد عليه السلام قال : فرأيت وجه رسول الله متغيرا وما أحسب وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تغير إلا من جوع فأتيت منزلي فقلت للمرأة : ويحك ! لقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلمت عليه فرد علي السلام وجهه متغير وما أحسب وجهه تغير إلا من الجوع فهل عندك من شي ؟ قالت : والله ما لنا إلا هذا الداجن وفضلة من زاد نعلل بها الصبيان ! ... الحديث 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
 " وهذا إسناد ضعيف مظلم سهل بن عبد الرحمن وابنه البداح ومحمد بن أبي هاشم لم أجد لهم ترجمة في شيء من كتب التراجم التي عندي 

   اما عبد الرحمن بن حماد فالظاهر أنه أبو سلمة الشعيثي له ترجمة في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 2/ 2/ 225-226) وقال : 
 سألت أبي عنه ؟ فقال : ليس بالقوي كدت أن أدركه . 

 وسئل أبو زرعة عنه ؟ فقال : بصري لا بأس به " 
وأما عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر فهو الحافظ المشهور بأبي الشيخ ابن حيان وهو ثقة يكثر عنه أبو نعيم توفي سنة ( 369 ) .

" تنبيه " 
وقد ظن الدكتور محمد خليل هراس – رحمه الله – في تعليقه على " الخصائص الكبرى " للسيوطي ( 2/ 283 ) أنه غيره فقال مبينا حاله : 
  " قال في " الميزان " قال ابن المقرئ : رأيتهم يضعفونه وينكرون عليه أشياء وقال الحاكم عن الدراقطني : كذاب ألف كتاب " سنن الشافعي " وفيها نحو مئتي حديث لم يحدث بها الشافعي " !! 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
 " وهذا إنما قاله الذهبي في ترجمة عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر أبي القاسم القزويني القاضي وذكر أنه توفي سنة خمس عشرة وثلاث مئة وهو قطعا ليس شيخ أبي نعيم في هذا الحديث لأن أبا نعيم لم يدركه فإنه ولد سنة ( 336 ) أي : بعد وفاة القزويني بإحدى وعشرين سنة ! فلم يبق إلا أنه أبو الشيخ ابن حيان كما ذكرنا . 

ولا غرابة في أن يقع الدكتور الهراس – رحمه الله – في هذا الخطأ فإنه ليس من العلماء في هذا الشأن وإنما الغريب أن يقع فيه من له معرفة به ألا وهو ابن عراق في " تنزيه الشريعة " كما كنت بينت ذلك في حديث آخر .


 ونحو ذلك قول الحافظ ابن حجر في رسالة " من عاش بعد الموت " ( ق18/2) 
 " وهذا الإسناد لا بأس به وهو أصرح ما رأيته في هذا الباب " ! 
مع أنه قد قال قبل ذلك مباشرة : 
" أصل هذا الحديث في " الصحيح "باختصار وليس فيه قصة إحياء الشاة " 
قلت : فإذا كان كذلك أفلا تكون القصة منكرة أو على الأقل شاذة لمخالفتها لما رواه الثقات الذين لم يذكروها في حديث جابر ؟! 

ووقد أخرجه البخاري في " مغازي الصحيح " وغيره كالفريابي في " دلائل النبوة " والبيهقي ايضا ( 1/ 1/ 131 ) وأحمد ( 3/ 377) من طرق عن جابر 
 " دون ذكر إحياء الشاة " 


ومن هذا التخريج والتحقيق يتبين لك خطأ الشيخ حسن مرزوق الميداني ( والظاهر أنه المعروف بحبنكة الميداني ) في تقويته للقصة بقوله : 

 " وقد ثبت في حديث جابر : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع عظام الداجن بعد الأكل فوضع يده عليها فإذا الشاة قد قامت تنفض أذنيها " ! 

والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور الفاضل / أكرم ضياء العمري ] 


              ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في تعليقه على حديث رقم ( 5515) في السلسلة الضعيفة ( ج12/ ق1/ ص 22) حديث أخرجه البخاري في " التاريخ " ( 2/ 1/ 282) تعليقا ووصله الفسوي في " المعرفة " ( 2/ 445) والطبراني في " الكبير ( 18/ 301/ 773) من طريق خالد بن يزيد عن عبد الله بن مسروح عن ربيعة بن يورا عن فضالة بن عبيد مرفوعا " من أراد كنز الحديث فعليه ب " لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " ) .

  قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" إسناد ضعيف مظلم ربيعة بن يورا أورده البخاري في " التاريخ " لهذه الرواية وكذا ابن أبي حاتم ( 1/ 2/ 475) ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا فهو في عداد المجهوولين 

وأما ابن حبان فأورده في " الثقات " ! 

وقال رحمه الله : 
" تنبيه " 
" تحرف اسم ( يورا ) في بعض المصادر فوقع في " المجمع : " يورا " بالباء الموحدة 
" وفي " المعرفة " : ( نورا ) بالنون 
وقال محققه الفاضل الدكتور العمري : " هكذا في الأصل ولم أجده " ! 
وقوله : الحديث هكذا في المصادر الثلاثة وفي " المجمع : " الجنة " ! ] انتهى .


قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه تعالى : 
 " قال الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الواداعي  رحمه الله  عن الدكتور أكرم ضياء العمري 
 " كنت أعرف أنه ليس بقوي في الحديث ....
" وقال في سؤال وجه الى الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله عن الكتب المحققة لسيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحياة أصحابه رضي الله عنهم ..؟
فأجاب : 
" ـأما الكتب المحققة في السيرة فقد زعم أناس أنهم يخرجون الصحيح منها وإلى الآن ما قد وفقوا فأكرم ضياء العمري سمى كتابه " السيرة النبوية الصحيحة " وهو لم يفي بشرطه وكذلك غيره ..." 

نبذة مختصرة عن ترجمته : 
" الدكتور أكرم ضياء العمري الموصلي العراقي استاذ التاريخ الإسلامي وعلوم الحديث ولد سنة 1942 من عائلة آل العمري من ذرية الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب وه ي من العواءل العريقة في الموصل " 
ومن مؤلفاته :
-      السيرة النبوية الصحيحة 
-      الرسالة والرسول 
-      عصر الخلافة الراشدة
-      مرويات السيرة النبوية بين قواعد المحدثين وروايات الأخباريين 
-      بحوث في تاريخ السنة المشرفة
-      خليفة بن خياط موارده ودراسة كتابه
-      دراسات تاريخية مع تعليقه في منهج البحث 
-      منهج النقد عند المحدثين 
-      موارد الخطيب الغدادي في تاريخ بغداد 
نال الدكتور الفاضل جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية في الدراسات الإسلامية عام 1996 م عن جدارة واستحقاق لخدمة كتب التراث الإسلامي " 

" اثنى عليه الألباني رحمه الله في بعض كتبه كما في " الضعيفة " _(ج12/ ص22) .

وجزاه الله خيرا لخدمته كتب السنة والتراث الإسلامي  " 
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الشيخ أبو الوفاء مصطفى محمد المراغي ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ق1/ ص 60) 
عند تعليقه على حديث أخرجه الحاكم ( 1/ 384) وعنه البيهقي في " البعث " ( 155/ 210) وابو نعيم في " أحبار أصبهان " وغيرهم من طريق مؤمل بن إسماعيل : ثنا سفيان عن عبد الرحمن بن الأصبهاني عن أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا : 
( أولاد – وفي رواية : أطفال – المؤمنين في جبل في الجنة يكفلهم إبراهيم وسارة حتى يردهم إلى آبائهم يوم القيامة ) 


قال الحاكم رحمه الله : 
" صحيح على شرط الشيخين " !
ووافقه الذهبي رحمه الله !!
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
وهذا خطأ فاحش وبخاصة من الذهبي لأن مؤملاً هذا ليس من رجال الشيخين أولا ثم هو شديد الخطأ ثانيا فقد قال إمام المحدثين البخاري : 
 " منكر الحديث " 
وقد اعترف كل من ترجم له – حتى الذهبي رحمه الله – بأنه سيىء الحفظ 

قال الذهبي في " الميزان " 
" حافظ عالم يخطئ وثقه ابن معين وقال ابو حاتم : صدوق شديد في السنة كثير الخطأ وقال البخاري : منكر الحديث وقال ابوزرعة : في حديثه خطأ كثير 

قال الحافظ في " التقريب " 
" صدوق سيئ الحفظ " 

وقد اعتمد قول ابي حاتم المتقدم الذهبي نفسه في " الكاشف " ثم أتبعه ببيان سبب كثرة خطئه فقال : 
 " وقيل : دفن كتبه وحديث حفظا فغلط " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" فمثله لا يحتج به إذا انفرد فكيف به إذا خالف ؟ فقد جاء بإسناد آخر حسن مختصرا بلفظ : 
 " ذراري المؤمنين يكفلهم إبراهيم في الجنة " 
أخرجه ابن حبان وغيره في " الصحيحة ( 603 ) 


قال الألباني : 
" ثم إن الحديث يخالف بظاهره ما جاء في عدة أحاديث صحيحة : أن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أول من يدخل الجنة وأن أولاد الآباء يأبون أن يدخلوا الجنة إلا وآباؤهم معهم فيدخلون جميعا 
فهذا من شؤم الأحاديث الضعيفة التي يحلو لبعضهم أن يملؤوا بها كتبهم دون تحقيق وبصيرة كالشيخ الغماري فإنه أورده في " كنزه " ( 1278) موهما القراء بصحته وزاد ضغثا على إبالة بعد ان عزاه ل ( حب ) أي : ابن حبان وهو لم يروه إلا مختصرا من الطريق الأخرى كما ذكرت آنفا .....

وأقبح من هذا الوهم قول الشيخ ( أبو الوفاء مصطفى المراغي )  في تخريجه للحديث في شرحه ل " بعث ابن أبي داود " ( ص 66 ) : 

" أخرجه البخاري ومسلم وابن ماجه وأحمد والحاكم ...." فذكره !
فالظاهر في اثناء النقل دخل عليه حديث في حديث فوقع في هذا الوهم الفاحش فعزاه للشيخين وابن ماجه !!!!.] انتهى 


قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
الإمام محمد مصفى المراغي رحمه الله من علماء الأزهر وتم اختياره لمنصب القضاء في السودان من قبل الشيخ محمد عبده رحمه الله وفي مقدمة من اختارهم وكان الشيخ رحمه الله مناضلا لإصلاح مناهج الأزهر ..
وله مؤلفات نافعة وتوفي رحمه اله سنة 1364 ه / 1945 م .

 مصارد ترجمته : 
·      الأزهر في اثنى عشر عاما . نشر إدارة الأزهر 
·      الأعلام للزركلي 7/ 103
·      شيوخ الأزهر تاليف : أشرف فوزي 
·      مشيخة الأزهر منذ انشاؤها حتى الآن تأليف علي عبد العظيم 
والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ محمد بن خليل بن ابراهيم  القاوقجي الحسني الأزهري ]


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ق1/ ص 99 )
عند تعليقه على حديث ( لدوا بالموت وابنوا للخراب ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" ضعيف " وهو قطعة من حديث أخرجه البيهقي في " شعب الإيمان " ( 7/ 396/ 10731) من رواية موسى بن عبيدة عن محمد بن ثابت عن أبي حكيم مولى الزبير رضي الله عنه مرفوعا بلفظ : 
" ما من صباح يصبح على العباد إلا وصارخ يصرخ : لدوا للموت واجمعوا للفناء وابنوا للخراب " 
وضعفه الحافظ ابن حجر في " تخريج المختصر " ( ق 202/ 1) : 
" هذا حديث غريب وموسى وشيخه ضعيفان وابو حكيم مجهول وقد أخرج الترمذي من طريق موسى هذا بهذا الإسناد حديثا غير هذا واستغربه " 
يشير الى حديث : " ما من صباح يصبح العبد إلا ومناد ينادي : سبحان الملك القدوس " 
وقد بينت هناك أن محمد بن ثابت هذا ليس هو البناني الضعيف وإنما هو آخر مجهول تفرد بالرواية عن أبي حكيم وعنده موسى بن عبيدة ولا هو ايضا محمد بن ثابت العبدي كما وقع في ترجمة أبي حكيم هذا من " تهذيب التهذيب " لابن حجر ! وكأنه سبق قلم منه فإنه ليس في " تهذيب المزي " ( العبدي ) .


وقال رحمه الله : 
" ومن الغريب أن يتتابع المخرجون لهذا الحديث على تقليد الحافظ ابن حجر في تضعيفه في " تخريج المختصر " لمحمد بن ثابت هذا دون ان ينتبهوا أنه واهم في ذلك وأنه المجهول الذي صرح به في " التقريب " كالحافظ السخاوي في " المقاصد الحسنة " ( 332/ 855 ) وعلي القاري في " الموضوعات الكبرى " ( ص 277 – تحقيق الصباغ ) والمناوي في " فيض القدير " والشيخ الحوت في " أسنى المطالب " ( ص 168 ) والعجلوني في " كشف الخفاء " وغيرهم ! 


ومن المفارقات العجيبة التي وقفت في هذا الحديث قول الزرقاني في " مختصر المقاصد الحسنة " ( 157/ 791 ) إنه حديث صحيح ! 
وهذا مما لم يقله أحد قبله !!!
وأظنه أتى من ظاهر كلام السخاوي في حديث أبي هريرة كشاهد لهذا .


ويقابل هذا ما نقله الشيخ القاري -  وقلده الشيخ القاوقجي في " اللؤلؤ المرصوع " ( ص 62 ) عن الإمام أحمد أنه قال في حديث الترجمة : 
 " هو مما يدور في الأسواق ! ولا أصل له " !!! 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
وفي صحة هذا النقل عن الإمام أحمد نظر لسببين : 
الأول : أنني لم أره في شي من المصادر القديمة المعتمدة .
والآخر : أن المروي عن الإمام أحمد أنه قال : 
 " أربعة أحاديث تدور على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأسواق ليس لها أصل .....فذكرها وليس منها " حديث الترجمة " 
رواه ابن الجوزي في " الموضوعات " ( 2/ 236 ) بسنده عنه .


ومع ذلك فقد قال الحافظ العراقي في " التقييد والإيضاح " ( ص 223 )  وأقره السيوطي في " اللآلي " ( 2/ 140 ) : 
 " لا يصح هذا الكلام عن الإمام أحمد فإنه أخرج حديثا منها في " المسند " ...." ] انتهى .

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
 ونستل ترجمة للمؤلف من كتابه " اللؤلؤ المرصوع فيما لا أصل له أوبأصله موضوع "  حققه فواز أحمد زمرلي 
 ط دار البشائر الإسلامية " 

ترجمة المؤلف : 
 " هو شمس الدين محمد بن خليل بن ابراهيم الطرابلسي الشامي المعروف بالقاوقجي 
وقيل له : القاوقجي لأن احد أجداده كان صنع قاووقا وأهداه إلى السلطان مصطفى أحد خلفاء بني عثمان فأنعم عليه وأعطاه بلدة على نحو ساعتين من طرابلس تسمى ذكرون وصار يدعى بقاوقجي باشي 

كنيته : 
اشتهر مؤلفنا رحمه الله بأبي المحاسن وكان يكنى ايضا بأبي المعارف وبأبي الهدى وبابي المكارم وغيرها 

نسبه : 
أما نسبه فإنه يتصل بسيدنا الحسن السبط رضوان الله وسلامه عليه 
وقد رفعه في كتابه البهجة القدسية في الأنساب النبوية 
مصنفاته :
-      ربيع الجنان في تفسير القرآن 
-      مسرة العينين على تفسير الجلالين
-      روح البيان في خواص النبات والحيوان
-      جمال الرقص في قراءة حفص 
-      الجامع القباح لجوامع الكتب الصحاح
-      تسهيل المسالك مختصر مالك
-      البدر المنير مختصر الجامع الصغير
-      اللؤلؤ المرصوع في الحديث الموضوع 
-      تنوير القلوب والأبصار 
-      الفتح المبين على الحصن الحصين 
-      وغيرها من الكتب 

وفاته :
 توفي رحمه الله في سنة 1305 هجرية في شهر ذي الحجة 

مصارد ترجمته : 
     ( 1 )  ترجمة شمس الدين أبي المحاسن القاوقجي للشيخ عبد القادر الأدهمي       الطرابلسي طبع في المطبعة الأدبية في بيروت سنة 1306 ه 
   ( 2 ) موسوعة علماء المسلمين في تاريخ لبنان الإسلامي  ( 4/ 128-138)
      للدكتور عمر تدمري المركز الإسلامي للإعلام والإنماء في بيروت 
   ( 3 )  فهرس الفهارس للكتاني ( 1/ 69-70 )
   ( 4 ) الأعلام للزركلي ( 6/ 352-353 )
   ( 5 ) معجم المؤلفين عمر رضا كحالة ( 9/ 287)
( 6 ) جامع كرامات الأولياء للنبهاني ( 1 / 224 ) 


كلمة عن كتاب " اللؤلؤ المرصوع " من مقدمة المحقق ( ص 19-21 ) 
  " نهج القاوقجي رحمه الله في كتابه " اللؤلؤ المرصوع نهج الذين سبقوه في ايراد الحاديث الموضوعة مع إعطاء الحكم عليها باختصار تسهيلا للقارئ 
وقد رتب أحاديثه على حروف المعجم بالنسبة للحرف الأول فقط أما الثاني والثالث فقد أخل به كثيرا فلم يتعهد ترتيبها 
وكذلك كانت خطته الاقتصار على الحديث الموضوع فقط دون ان يذكر معه الضعيف أو الحسن أو الصحيح شأن الكتب المؤلفة في الأحاديث المشتهرة من ضعيفة أو موضوعة أو حسنة وصحيحة 
وقد نهج هذا النهج قبله علي القاري في كتابه " المصنوع في معرفة الحديث الموضوع |" والأسرار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة "
وكذلك نهج علي هذا النهج محمد طاهر الهندي الفتني في كتابه " تذكرة الموضوعات " 
والشوكاني في " الفوائد المجموعة " وغيرهم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

_ [ الشيخ محمد أنور شاه  الكشميري رحمه الله تعالى ]_ 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ق1/ ص 125 ) عند تعليقه على حديث ( إني لأرجو ان طالت بي حياة أن أدرك عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام فإن عجل بي موت فمن لقيه منكم فليقرئه مني السلام ) 

قال الالباني رحمه الله : 
" شاذ " أخرجه أحمد ( 2/ 298) : ثنا محمد بن جعفر : ثنا شعبة عن محمد بن زياد عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ..فذكره 

 وهذا إسناد ظاهره الصحة فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين لكن قد خولف في رفعه محمد بن جعفر وهو " : غندر فقال أحمد عقبه مباشرة ( ص 299 ) : 
  ثنا يزيد بن هارون : أنا شعبة به إلا أنه لم يذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بل أوقفه على أبي هريرة .
وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين 
لذا قال الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 8/ 205 ) : 
 " رواه أحمد بإسنادين : مرفوع وموقوف ورجالهما رجال الصحيح " 

قال الألباني : 
ولعل الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى أشار إلى ترجيح وقفه بإيراده إياه بعد المرفوع 
وهو الذي يترجح عندي لأنه جاء موقوفا من طرق : 

ومنها : 
 قال محمد بن إسحاق : عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري عن عطاء مولى أم صبية ( الأصل : حبيبة )  قال : سمعت أبا هريرة يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( قلت : فذكر حديث النزول " يوشك المسيح عيسى ابن مريم أن ينزل حكما قسطا وإماما عدلا .... وزاد " وليسلكن فجا حاجا أو معتمرا أو ليثنيهما وليأتين قبري حتى يسلم علي ولأردن عليه " 
يقول ابو هريرة : 
" أي بني أخي ! إن رأيتموه فقولوا : أبو هريرة يقرئك السلام .
أخرجه الحاكم ( 2/ 595 ) 
وقال : 
" صحيح الإسناد " ! 
ووافقه الذهبي ! 

وقلدهما جمع : 
كالكشميري في " التصريح بما تواتر في نزول المسيح " 
وابوغدة المعلق  المعلق عليه ( ص 101-102 ) 
والغماري في كتابيه " إقامة البرهان على نزول عيسى في آخر الزمان " ( ص 33 )
وكتابه الآخر : " عقيدة أهل الإسلام في نزول عيسى عليه السلام " 
بل إن هذا الأخير أورده في كتابه الأخير الذي سماه ب " الكنز الثمين " ( رقم 3245) الذي جرده من الأحاديث الضعيفة بزعمه ! وكل ذلك إنما يقع من الجهل بهذا العلم الشريف أو إهمال التحقيق فيه ! وإلا فهل يخفى على المحقق الناظر في هذا السند أنه لا يصح وذلك من ناحيتين  : 
-      عنعنة ابن إسحاق فإنه مدلس مشهور بذلك
-      جهالة عطاء مولى أم صبية فقد أورده في الميزان " 

وبالجملة : 
" فهذه الطرق الأربعة عن أبي هريرة وإن كانت مفرداتها لا تخلو من ضعف فإن مجموعها يعطي لما اتفقت عليه من متونها قوة وصحة لا ريب فيها فهي صالحة لترجيح ان حديث الترجمة موقوف غير موفوع وقد خفي هذا التحقيق على الغماري فاغتر في كتابيه المشار إليهما آنفا ( ص 34و 93 ) 

 فأورد الحديث في كنزه ( 1179 ) مع أنه قد صرح في مقدمته ( ص ن ) أنه يكفي في صحة الحديث أو حسنه مجرد ثقة رجاله بل لا بد ان يكون سالما من النكارة والشذوذ والمخالفة كما هو مبين في علوم الحديث ! 

واما الشيخ الكشميري فقد تنبه لشيء من ذلك فقال ( ص 180 ) بعد أن ذكر الحديث من الطريقين موقوفا ومرفوعا : 
" ومن امعن النظر في أحاديث الباب علم أن الايصاء بإبلاغ السلام وقراءته على عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام صحيح مرفوعا وموقوفا " 

وأما الجملة من قوله : إني لارجو إن طال بي عمر أن ألقى عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام " فالنظر في أحاديث الباب يحكم بأنها موقوفة لا مرفوعة " 
وقال الألباني رحمه الله : 
وفيما ادعاه – الكشميري – من صحة الايصاء مرفوعا نظر عندي لأنه – أعني الايصاء – لم يرد في شي من الحاديث التي ساقها في كتابه وقد بلغ عددها خمسة وسبعين حديثا وزاد عليها المعلق أبو غدة عشرة أخرى فيها الصحيح والحسن والضعيف والموضوع وفيه ما سكت عنه ولم يبين  حاله ! اقول : في هذه الأحاديث كلها لم يرد الإيصاء إلا في حديثين اثنين " ! ] انتهى .

قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 

 " مصادر ترجمته : 
·      فيض الباري على صحيح البخاري "  محمد أنور الكشميري  مع حاشية " البدر الساري إلى فيض الباري  "  المجلد الأول / ( ص 13-27 ) .
دار الكتب العلمية – بيروت لبنان " .

·      مشاهير علماء ديوبند القاري القاري فيوض الرحمن ص 485 
·      " التصريح بما تواتر في نزول المسيح ( ص 14 -16 )
·      مجلة البيان العدد ( 10 ) ص 30 جمادى الآخرة 1408 ه 
·      " نفحة العنبر في سيرة الشيخ الأنور  " محمد يوسف البنوري 
" وهو في ترجمة " الشيخ محمد بن أنور الكشميري " 
·      تاريخ دار العلوم ديوبند السيد محبوب رضوان ( ص 199)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ محمد بن علي النيموي الحنفي رحمه الله ] 


   ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله عند تعليقه على حديث ( ما زال يقنت في الفجر حتى فارق الدنيا " ) 
في " الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ق1/ ص 150و 152 ) 
وهو " منكر " أخرجه عبد الرزاق في " المصنف " ومن طريقه أحمد ( 3/ 162 ) وكذا الدراقطني في " سننه " ( 2/ 93 ) عن أبي جعفر الرازي عن الربيع بن أنس عن أنس بن مالك قال : ... فذكره مرفوعا 

وأخرجه ابن الجوزي في " العلل المتناهية " ( 1/ 444/ 753 ) من طريق عبد الرازق المتقدمة . 
وقال : 
"  حديث لا يصح قال أحمد : ابو جعفر الرازي مضطرب الحديث وقال ابن حبان : ينفرد بالمناكير عن المشاهير " 
وقال فيه الحافظ ف " التقريب " : 
 " صدوق سييء الحفظ خصوصا عن مغيرة " 
وإن ما يدل على سوء حفظه : اضطرابه في روايته لهذا الحديث فهو يذكر فيه صلاة الصبح تارة كما تقدم وتارة أخرى لا يذكرها فقال خالد بن يزيد : حدثنا أبو جعفر الرازي ... فذكره عن الربيع قال : 
" سئل أنس عن قنوت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قنت شهرا فقال : ما زال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقنت حتى مات " 
أخرجه ابن جرير الطبري في " تهذيب الآثار " ( 2/ 30 ) .

وخالد بن يزيد هذا هو صاحب اللؤلؤ كما في " الجرح والتعديل " ( 1/ 2/ 361 ) لابن أبي حاتم وقال : 
" سئل عنه أبو زرعة ؟ فقال : ليس به بأس " 

وتابعه يحيى بن بكير ثنا أبو جعفر .. بلفظ : 
" قنت صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى مات وأبو بكر حتى مات وعمر حتى مات " 
أخرجه البزار ( 1/ 269 ) 
ويحيى هذا ثقة من رجال الشيخين 
وتارة يذكر الصبح ولكن لا يذكر الموت ويزيد في المتن ويخالف شيخه فيقول : 
عن عاصم عن أنس قال : 
قنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في " الصبح  " بعد الركوع يدعو على أحياء من أحياء العرب وكان قنوته قبل ذلك وبعده قبل الركوع " 
أخرجه عبد الرازق ايضا ( 3/ 109/ 4963 ) ومن طريقه الحازمي في " الاعتبار في الناسخ والمنسوخ " ( ص 71 ) 

   وبهذا المعنى محفوظ عن عاصم فقد أخرجه البخاري وغيره من  طريق أخرى عن عاصم اتم منه .
رواه البخاري ( 1002 ) بلفظ : 
 " قنت بعد الركوع شهرا يدعو عليهم ....." 
ولم يذكر الصبح . وهو مخرج في " الارواء " ( 2/ 162 ) 

والطرق المشار إليها بلغت سبعة طرق عن أنس ليس فيها ما في حديث أبي جعفر الرازي من الاستمرار على القنوت في الصبح حتى فارق الدنيا بل في بعضها ما يخالفه كرواية أنس بن سيرين عن أنس بن مالك بلفظ : 
 " قنت شهرا بعد الركوع في صلاة الصبح يدعو على بني عصية " 
رواه مسلم وغيره ونحوه من طريق عبد العزيز بن صهيب عنه عند البخاري .

وقال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" فقد تبين أن أحدا من الرواة السبعة لم يذكر ما في حديث الترجمة ولا يشك ذو بصيرة بهذا العلم أن النكارة تثبت بأقل ما ذكرنا فلا يكاد عجبي ينتهي من تصحيح ابن جرير الطبري لهذا الحديث ! وهو من الأمثلة الكثيرة عندي على أنه من المتساهلين في التصحيح وأما الحاكم ومن نحا نحوه فهو مشهور بذلك فقد قال عقب الحديث كما في " البيهقي " : 
" هذا حديث صحيح سنده ثقة رواته " ! كذا في نقله عنه وأما البغوي فقال : 
" قال الحاكم : وإسناد هذا الحديث حسن " !! 


....... وإنما يصح أن يذكر له شاهدا من حيث المعنى وليس المبنى : ما أخرجه الدراقطني ( 2/ 41/20 ) من طريق محمد بن مصبح بن هلقام البزاز : حدثنا أبي : ثنا قيس عن أبان بن تغلب عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال : 
   " ما زال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقنت حتى فارق الدنيا " 
لكنه – كما ترى – لم يذكر الفجر فهو شاهد قاصر أيضا مع وهاء إسناده كما أشار إلى ذلك الدراقطني عقبه بقوله : 
  " خالفه إبراهيم بن أبي حرة عن سعيد " 
ثم ساق إسناده إليه عن سعيد قال : أشهد أني سمعت ابن عباس يقول : 
  " إن القنوت في صلاة الصبح بدعة " 
لكن في طريق إلى ابراهيم متروك كما قال البيهقي وهو مخرج في الارواء ( 436 ) فالأولى معارضته بما صح من طرق عن سعيد بن جبير وغيره عن ابن عباس أنه : 
  " كان لا يقنت في صلاة الصبح " 
أخرجه ابن ابي شيبة ( 2/ 309) وعبد الرازق ( 3/ 107) والطبري ( 2/ 37) والطحاوي بأسانيد صحيحة عنه .

وكذلك صح عن سعيد بن جبير أنه : 
" كان لا يقنت في صلاة الفجر " 
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة ( 2/ 310) والطبري ( 2/ 40 ) من طرق صحيحة .


وفي رواية للطبري عن أبي بشر قال : 
" سألت سعيد بن جبير عن القنوت ؟ فقال : 
  " بدعة " وفي لفظ : 
 " لا أعلمه " 

وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : 
" ويعكر على ما رواه الخطيب من طريق قيس بن الربيع عن عاصم بن سليمان قلنا لأنس : 
" إن قوما يزعمون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يزل يقنت في الفجر ؟ فقال : 
كذبوا  إنما قنت شهرا واحدا يدعو على حي من أحياء المشركين " 
وقيس وإن كان ضعيفا لكنه لم يتهم بكذب وروى ابن خزيمة في " صحيحه " من طريق سعيد عن قتادة عن أنس : 
" أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يقنت إلا إذا دعا لقوم أو دعا على قوم .
فاختلفت الأحاديث عن أنس واضطربت فلا يقوم بمثل هذا حجة " 

قال الالباني ":
ويعكر ايضا على حديث الترجمة وما في معناه : ما أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1/ 245/ 693 9 من طريق غالب بن فرقد الطحان فقال : 
" كنت عند أنس بن مالك شهرين فلم يقنت في صلاة الغداة " 
وغالب هذا لم أجد من ترجمة 

وأما قول المعلق على "  نصب الراية "  ( 2/ 132 ) : 
" وقال النيموي : إسناده حسن " !!!

فهو تحسين انتصارا لمذهبه الحنفي نكاية بمخالفيه الذين انتصروا لمذهبهم الشافعي بتصحيح حديث الترجمة وهكذا يضيع الحق بسبب التعصب المذهبي والله تعالى هو المحموود على أن عافانا منه ورزقنا حب السنة ونصرتها والتعصب لها وحدها فلله الشكر على ما أعطى وأسأله المزيد من فضله في الآخرة والأولى .


وجملة القول : 
" أن حديث الترجمة منكر لا يصح لأنه ليس له طريق تقوم به الحجة بل بعضها أشد ضعفا من بعض ثم هو إلى ذلك مخالف لما رواه الثقات عن أنس : 
" أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قنت في الصبح شهرا " 
ولفظ ابن خزيمة : 
" لم يكن يقنت إلا إذا دعا لقوم أو على قوم " 
وله عنده في " صحيحه " ( 619 ) شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة وإسناد كل منهما صحيح كما قال الحافظ في " الدراية " ( 1/ 195 ) وسبقه الى ذلك ابن عبد الهادي فقال في " التنقيح " – كما في – نصب الراية ( 2/ 130 ) : 
" وسند هذين الحديثين صحيح وهما نص في أن القنوت مختص بالنازلة " 
وهو الذي نصره ابن القيم في " زاد المعاد " بأسلوب رائع وتحقيق متين فيراجع من شاء المزيد من العلم وهو الذي انتهى اليه الحافظ ابن حجر الشافعي – وهو من إنصافه وتنزهه عن التقليد فقال في " الدراية " : 
" ويؤخذ من جميع الأخبار أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يقنت إلا في النوازل وقد جاء ذلك صريحا فعند ابن حبان عن أبي هريرة ......" فذكر حديثه وحديث أنس المذكورين آنفا .


[ تنبيهات ] 
....منها : 
....خامساً : " النيموي " المتقدم ذكره هو من كبار متعصبة الحنفية في الهند يدل على ذلك " آثار السنن " الذي رد عليه العلامة المحدث محمد بن عبد الرحمن المباركفوري مؤلف " تحفة الأحوذي " في كتابه " أبكار السنن " بين فيه جهل النيموي بهذا العلم الشريف وتضعيفه للأحاديث الصحيحة وتصحيحه للأحاديث الضعيفة اتباعا للهوى وتعصبا للمذاهب ومثله الأعظمي المشار إليه آنفا في بعض تآليفه " .انتهى .



قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
" اما النيموي ( 1322 ه )  فهو من كبار متعصبة الحنفية كما يدل على ذلك كتابه " آثار السنن " ورد عليه أكثر من عالم ..." 

" كذلك كتاب " إعلاء السنن " للشيخ ظفر أحمد التهانوي ( 1396 ) 
وهو عبارة عن كتاب جمع فيه مؤلفه الأحاديث المؤيدة للحنفية وهو حامل لواء التعصب للحنفية 

وايضا كتاب " إحياء السنن " للشيخ للسنبهلي الحنفي على غرار ما سبقه من متعصبة الحنفية " 
" ومن نظر إلى هذه الكتب وجد العجب العجاب في ردهم السنة وتعصبهم لمذهبهم " 
كما قال العلامة المعلمي في " التنكيل " ( 1/ 24 ) : 
" فالحنفية يعرفون شناعة رد السنة بالرأي ولكنهم يلتمسون المعاذير فيحاولون استنباط أصول يمكنهم إذا تشبثوا بها أن يعتذروا عن الأحاديث التي ردوها بعذر سوى مخالفة القياس وسوى الجمود على اتباع أشياخهم ولكن تلك الأصول مع ضعفها لا تطرد لهم لأن أشياخهم قد أخذوا بما يخالفها ولهذا يكثر تناقضهم " 

·      راجع كتب ومصادر ومراجع اعتنت بالحديث  على رد " التعصب المذهبي " : 
-       " بدعة التعصب المذهبي " محمد عيد عباسي " 146-148)
-      " التنكيل " للمعلمي اليماني رحمه الله ( 1/ 220-30 )
-      " الوقيعة في أهل السنة " للشيخ بكر ابن عبدالله أبو زيد 


مصادر ترجمته : 
·       الإعلام بمن في تاريخ الهند من الأعلام " المسمى ب" نزهة الخواطر وبهجة المسامع والنواظر  " لعبد الحي بن فخر الدين الحسيني اللكنوي
دار ابن حزم ( ج8/ ص ).
·      " ملحق آثار السن " للنيموي 
( ص 401-403 ) .
·      علماء الحديث في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري .

 والله أعلم "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ /  أبو الحارث علي بن حسن بن علي الحلبي   ]


          ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ق1/ ص 181) 
عند تعليقه على حديث أخرجه ابن جرير الطبري في " التهذيب " ( 2/ 195/ 1522 ) حدثنا ابن حميد قال حدثنا جرير عن مغيرة عن موسى بن زياد أبي الديلم عن الحسن قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
  ( من قال : إني مؤمن فهو كافر ومن زعم أنه عالم فهو جاهل ومن زعم أنه في الجنة فهو في النار ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" وهذا إسناد ضعيف فإنه مع إرسال الحسن البصري وهو ابن أبي الحسن البصري ومراسليه قالوا – كالريح ! فإن السند إليه ضعيف موسى بن زياد أورده البخاري في " التاريخ ( 4/ 1/ 284 ) وابن أبي حاتم ( 4/ 1/ 143 ) برواية مغيرة بن مقسن عنه ولم يذكرا فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا 
وأورده الدولابي في كتابه بهذه الكنية ( أبي الديلم ) ! فهو في عداد المجهولين .
وابن حميد هو محمد بن حميد الرازي حافظ ضعيف وكان ابن معين حسن الرأي فيه 


 ورواه ابن بطة في " الإنابة " ( 7/91/ 2) بإسناد صحيح عن قتادة أن عمر بن الخطاب قال : ... فذكره موقوفا عليه .
ورجاله كلهم معروفون من رجال " التهذيب " غير شيخ ابن بطة : أبي ذر أحمد بن محمد بن الباغندي وهوو ثقة له ترجمة في " تاريخ بغداد " ( 5/ 86 ) 
فالعلة الآنقطاع بين قتادة وعمر .

 قال الألباني : 
" وجملة القول بأن حديث الترجمة لا يزال على ضعفه لأن كل هذه الطرق لا يوجد فيها ما يصلح الاعتضاد به لا سيما وكثير منها منقطع وفي طبقة واحدة والله أعلم 

  " تنبية " 
واذا عرفت ما سبق فمن الغريب جزم ابن الجوزي في كتابه " تلبيس إبليس " بنسبة الجملة الأولى إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله ( 181 ) : 
" وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من قال : إني في الجنة فهو في النار " !
ولقد كان الأولى به أن يورده في كتابه الآخر : " العلل المتناهية " أو " الأحاديث الموضوعة " ولكنه في الواقع يجمع في شخصيته العلمية بين النقيضين شأنه في ذلك شأن ابن حبان فكما أن هذا متساهل في التوثيق فهو متشدد في " التجريح " فابن الجوزي بقدر ما يتشدد في " الكتابين المذكورين فهو يتساهل في كتبه الأخرى فيروي فيها المنكرات والواهيات بل والموضوعات وقد صرح بنحو هذا الحافظ السخاوي 
فقال في " فتح المغيث " ( 1/ 237-238 ) :
  " ثم إن العجب إيراد ابن الجوزي في " كتابه " العلل المتناهية في الأحاديث الواهية " كثيرا  مما أورده في " الموضوعات " كما أن في " الموضوعات " كثيرا من الأحاديث الواهية بل قد أكثر في تصانيفه الوعظية وما أشبهها من إيراد الموضوع وشبهه " 

تنبية 
قال الالباني :
:" وقد خرجت بعض الأحاديث التي تصلح مثالا لما ذكره السخاوي رحمه الله فيما يأتي لذا فقد أحسن أخونا أبو الحارث الحلبي صنعا في حذفه الأحاديث الضعيفة من مختصره الذي سماه " المنتقى النفيس من تلبيس إبليس "  ] انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ محمد الحسين آل كاشف الغطاء  ]


             ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في تعليقه على حديث  أخرجه الطبراني في  " الأوسط " ( 1/ 233/ 2/ 4091 ) وهو  موضوع في " السلسلة الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ق1/ ص 183 ) ( يا علي ! إنك ستقدم على الله أنت وشيعتك راضين مرضيين ويقدم عليه عدوك غضابا مقمحين ) 

وقال الطبراني رحمه الله : 
 " لم يروه عن أبي الطفيل إلا جابر تفرد به عبد الكريم أبو يعفور " 
قال الالباني رحمه الله : 
" وهو عبد الكريم بن يعفور أبو يعفور الجعفي كما في " تاريخ البخاري " برواية قتيبة بن سعيد عنه وسكت عليه وروى عنه أبو موسى الأنصاري كما في " الجرح " لابن أبي حاتم ( 3/ 1/ 61/ 320 ) وقال : 
 " سألت أبي عنه ؟ فقال : هو من عتق الشيعة قلت : ما حاله ؟ قال : هو شيخ ليس بالمعروف " 

وجملة القول : 
أن ابن يعفور هذا مجهول الحال والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .
وشيخه جابر هو الجعفي كما تقدم قال الحافظ : " ضعيف رافضي " 
وقال الذهبي في " الكاشف " : 
" من أكبر علماء الشيعة وثقه شعبة فشذ وتركه الحفاظ " 
وبه أعله الهيثمي فقال في " المجمع " ( 9/ 131 ) 
 " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " وفيه جابر الجعفي وهو ضعيف " 


قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" إن هذا الحديث – مع ضعف إسناده الشديد – لوائح الوضع الشيعي ظاهرة عليه كبعض الأحاديث الأخرى الآتية ولذلك يستغلها بعض متعصبة دعاتهم 
الذين يتظاهرون بالتقارب والتعاطف مع أهل السنة  كالشيخ محمد الحسين آل عاطف في كتابه " أصل الشيعة وأصولها " فإنه زعم فيه 
( ص 109-111/ طبعة 1377 ) : 
" أن أول من وضع بذرة التشيع في الإسلام وتعاهدها  حتى نمت وترعرعت في حياته ثم أثمرت بعد وفاته إنما هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " !!! 
ثم استشهد على ذلك ببعض احاديث نقلها عن السيوطي وغيره موهما القراء صحتها وثبوتها عنده أعني : السيوطي ومن عزا الحديث إليهم من أهل السنة فقال : " لا من طريق الشيعة والإمامية بل من أحاديث علماء السنة وأعلامهم ومن طرقهم الوثيقة التي لا يظن ذو مسكة فيها الكذب والوضع " 

ثم ساق بعضها معزوة لابن عساكر وغيره ممن نص السيوطي نفسه في مقدمة " الجامع الكبير " أن مجرد العزو إليهم يعني ضعف حديثهم فيستغنى بالعزو إليها عن بيان ضعفه . فهل جهل الشيعي ذلك وهو الموصوف في طرة كتابه : ب " سماحة الإمام الأكبر " أم تجاهله لغاية في نفسه ؟ ! ثم لم يقنع بذلك حتى أوهم القراء أنها من الطرق الوثيقة !! 

وهذا مما يؤكد – مع الأسف – ان الشيعة لا يزالون – كما وصف قدماؤهم أكذب الطوائف في الحديث النبوي مع فارق في الوسيلة فأولئك بلصق الأسانيد وتركيبها على الأحاديث التي يضعونها  انتصارا لتشيعهم وهؤلاء بالتقاط الأحاديث المنكرة والموضوعة من كتب أهل السنة وإيهام القراء منهم ومن غيرهم أنها ثابتة عند أهل السنة ! 

وهؤلاء الشيعة يعلمون يقينا أنه ليس كل حديث رواه أهل السنة في أي كتاب من كتبهم هو صحيح عندهم ولو كان له طرق أ أسانيد ولذلك ألفوا كتبهم المتنوعة لتمييز صحيحها من ضعيفها كما هو معلوم وما هذه " السلسلة " التي بيدك إلا سيرا على نهجهم واقتفاء لآثارهم في نصحهم للأمة 
فكيف جاز ل " سماحة الإمام الأكبر " أن يتجاهل هذا كله ويوهم الناس جميعا خلاف الحقيقة " !! 

  وهذا نقوله فيما عزاه لمؤلف من أهل السنة يروي الأحاديث بطرقه وأسانيده عادة كابن عدي وابن عساكر فما يقول القراء الكرام في هذا الشيعي إذا علموا أنه عزا حديث الترجمة لأبن الأثير في " النهاية " فقط وهو لا يروي فيه الأحاديث بالأسانيد وإنما يعلقها تعليقا ليشرح منها لفظا غريبا مثل ( مقمحين ) في هذا الحديث ؟! فهو كما لو عزا الحديث ل ( القاموس ) أو " لسان العرب " وغيرها من كتب اللغة ! فهل يفعل ذلك عالم مخلص مهما كان مذهبه ؟! فكيف به وهو يوهم القراء أنه عند ابن الأثير بطرق من الطرق الوثيقة وقد عرفت أنه عند الطبراني من طرق غير وثيقة بل هي من رواية شيعي مجهول عن شيعي متروك متهم فرجع الحديث إلى أنه من طريق الشيعة ؟ ورواية أهل السنة إياه من الأدلة الكثيرة على تجردهم وإنصافهم ولهذا كان من علامة أهل السنة أنهم يروون ما لهم وما عليهم ومن علامة غيرهم أنهم يروون ما لهم ولا يروون ما عليهم ! 

والحديث الآتي من الأدلة الكثيرة على ذلك وهو في الوقت نفسه من أحاديث الشيعي المتقدم ذكره والتي زعم أنها من طرق أهل السنة الوثيقة التي لا يظن ذو مسكة فيها الكذب والوضع ! فتأمله لتعلم هل هو صادق فيما قال فيه أم لا ؟! 
وهو مختصراً " ( أنت وشيعتك تردون علي الحوض رواء مرويين مبيضة وجوهكم وإن عدوك يردون علي ضماء مقبحين " 
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 1/ 319/ 948) 
وهو إسناد ضعيف جدا مسلسل بالضعفاء وبعضهم أشد ضعفا من بعض وأحدهم شيعي كما في رقم ( 5591 ) .

انتهى . والله أعلم .


 قال العبد الفقير رحمه الله : 

 انظر ما كتبه الدكتور ناصر بن عبد الله بن علي القفاري  في كتابه " مسألة التقريب بين أهل السنة والشيعة " 
حيث اتى على جل المسائل وكلام المعاصرين ومناقشة اراءهم كما يقول دعاة التقريب عدم وجود خلاف بين السنة والشيعة وهي دعوى نشأت في هذا العصر وكثر رواده ومروجوه مع نشاط حركة التقريب والخوض فيه ....

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / وصي الله بن محمد عباس ]


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في تعليقه على حديث ذكره في " الضعيفة " برقم ( 5590) 
( ج12/ ق1/ ص 187) 
( يا علي ! أنت وأصحابك في الجنة أنت وشيعتك في الجنة إلا أنه ممن يزعم أنه يحبك أقوام يضفزون الإسلام ثم يلفظونه يقرأون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم لهم نبز يقال : لهم الرافضة فإن أدركتهم فجاهدهم فإنهم مشركون 
فقلت : يا رسول الله ! ما العلامة فيهم ؟ 
قال : لا يشهدون جمعة ولا جماعة ويطعنوون على السلف الأول ) 


قال الألباني ( ج12/ ص186) : 
" موضوع " 
أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط (2/ 112/ 2) والخطيب في " التاريخ (12/ 358) من طريق الفضل بن غانم : حدثنا سوار ابن مصعب عن عطية العوفي عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن أم سلمة قالت : 
 " كانت ليلتي وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندي فأتته فاطمة .. الحديث " 

قال الطبراني : 
" لم يروه عن عطية عن أبي سعيد عن أم سلمة إلا سوار بن مصعب " 
قال الألباني : 
وهو متهم 
قال البخاري : 
" منكر الحديث " 
وقال النسائي وغيره : 
" متروك " 
وقال ابن حبان ( 1/ 356) 
" كان ممن يأتي بالمناكير عن المشاهير حتى يسبق إلى القلب أنه كان المتعمد لها " 


وبه أعله الهيثمي والأولى إعلاله بشيخه لأنه متهم كما تقدم على أنه قد تابعه [ جميع بن عمير البصري ] لكن خالفه في إسناده فقال : حدثنا سوار عن محمد بن جحادة عن الشعبي عن علي مرفوعا به 
أخرجه ابو نعيم في " الحلية " (4/ 329) والخطيب في " التاريخ " ( 12/ 289) ومن طريقه ابن الجوزي في " الموضوعات " (1/ 397 ) 
وقال : 
" حديث لا يصح وسوار ليس بثقة قال ابن نمير : جميع من أكذب الناس وقال ابن حبان : كان يضع الحديث " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" وهذا خطأ فاحش ! تبعه عليه السيوطي في " اللآلي " (1/ 379) 
وابن عراق في " تنزيه الشريعة " ( 1/ 366)
وصاحبي المعلق على " فضائل الصحابة " وصي الله بن محمد عباس (2/655) وغيرهم " 
فإن الذي قال فيه ابن نمير وابن حبان ما ذكر 
[ إنما هو جميع بن عمير التيمي الكوفي وهو تابعي 
روى عن ابن عمر وعائشة !
وأما جميع الراوي لهذا الحديث فهو متأخر عن هذا جدا من طبقة شيوخ الأئمة الستة ! ثم هو بصري والول كوفي ! 
ووقع في رواية أبي نعيم : " جميع بن عبد الله " فسمى أباه ( عبد الله ) ! فلعله خطأ من الناسخ أو الطابع .

ثم إن الحافظ قد أورده في " التهذيب " تمييزا برواية آخر عنه وقال : " 
" قلت : له في " الموضوعات لابن الجوزي حديث باطل في شيعة علي " 
ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا " 
وأما في " التقريب " فجزم بأنه ضعيف " .


[[ تنبيه ]]

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" هذا الحديث من الأحاديث التي أوردها الشيخ محمد الحسين آل كاشف الغطاء الشيعي في كتابه : " أصل الشيعة " زاعما أنها عند أهل السنة من طرقهم الوثيقة التي لا يظن ذو مسكة فيها الكذب والوضع ! 
ثم إنه لم ينقل منه إلا طرفه الأول : " يا علي ! أنت وأصحابك في الجنة " ! 
فهو من الأدلة الكثيرة على ما ذكرته هناك : أن أهل الأهواء يروون ما لهم دون ما عليهم ! 


[[ فائدة ]]
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" ثم رأيت للحديث طريقا آخرى من رواية أبي جناب الكلبي عن أبي سليمان الهمداني أو النخعي عن عمه ! عن علي قال ": قال لي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" يا علي ! أنت وشيعتك في الجنة وإن قوما لهم نبز يقال لهم : الرافضة إن أدركتهم فاقتلهم فإنهم مشركون " 
أخرجه عبد الله بن أحمد في " السنة " ( 3/ 192 ) 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" وهذا إسناد ضعيف جدا آفته أبو جناب الكلبي أو من فوقه واسمه يحيى بن أبي حية وهو بكنيه أشهر 
قال الحافظ في " التقريب " :
" ضعفوه لكثرة تدليسه " 

والله أعلم .
انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[     الشيخ مصطفي العدوي  حفظه الله  ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة عند تعليقه على حديث رقم ( 5598 ) ( ج12 / ق 1 / ص 218 ) 
حديث " كان يقول في دبر الصلاة : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد [ وهي حي لا يموت بيده الخير ] وهو على كل شيء قدير [ ثلاث مرات ]

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" شاذ بالزيادتين وصحيح جدا بدونهما . 
لقد جاء الحديث في " الصحيحين " والسنن والمسانيد من رواية وراد كاتب المغيرة من طرق كثيرة جدا عنه عن المغيرة بن شعبة مرفوعا ليس في أكثرها الزيادتان وإنما شذ بعض الرواة بذكرهما في بعض الطرق خلافا لأكثر الثقات فيها . 
راجع الضعيفة ( 209 __________220 ) 
ونلخص ما ذكره الألباني رحمه الله : 
·      كل الرواة الذين رووا هذا الحديث في الصحيحين والسنن والمسانيد لم ترد عنهم الزيادتان المذكورتان إلا في بعض الروايات عنهم فالأولى جاءت عن المسيب بن رافع والأخرى عن الشعبي لكن الرواة عنهما لم يتفقوا عليهما بل إن أكثرهم لم يذكرهما 

أما الزيادة الأولى : 
  فمدارها على منصور وهو ابن المعتمر تفرد بها عنه شيبان وهو ابن عبد الرحمن النحوي وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين 
ولكن خالف الثقات الآخرين وهم : 
·      جرير بن عبد الحميد [ البخاري ومسلم 
·      شعبة بن الحجاج [ أحمد والطبراني 
·      زائدة بن قدامة [ عبد بن حميد
·      وجعفر بن الحارث [ الطبراني 

كل هؤلاء الثقات – وفيهم شعبة أمير المؤمنين في الحديث ورره عن منصور دون الزيادة فلا شك ان اجتماعهم على تركها دليل على [ شذوذها ] فما بالك إذا علمت أن الأعمش قد تابع منصورا في روايته عن المسيب دونها [ مسلم وابو عوانة وابو داود والبيهقي والطبراني ] 
ثم هل يبقى ريب في شذوذها إذا تذكرت الرواة الثمانية تابعوا المسيب 


وجملة القول ان هذه الزيادة يكفي في اثبات شذوذها وعدم صحتها بعص هذه العلل فكيف بها مجتمعة ؟ والله اعلم .

ثم استدركت في رواية هشيم علة ثامنة وهي : 
أن أحد الرواة الذي بينه وبين الشعبي جاء بهذه الزيادة الشاذة قد اسقط مكانها زيادة محفوظة وراها الوضاح وعلي بن عاصم عن المغيرة بسنده عن الشعبي وهي ثابتة عند من تابعه من الرواة وهي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
" اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت ولا معطي لما منعت ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد " 


ومن عجيب المصادفات أنه أصاب هذا الشطر الثاني من روايت الثقات عن الوارد ما أاصب الشطر الأول منها زيادة ونقصا من بعضهم !

فقال عبد بن حميد في " المنتخب من المسند " ( ق59/1 ) : 
اخبرنا عبد الرزاق : انا معمر عن عبد الملك بن عمير : حدثني  وراد كاتب المغيرة بن شعبة قال : كتب معاوية إلى المغيرة ..... فذكر حديثين وثالثا وسمعته يقول : 
" اللهم لا مانع لما اعطيت ولا راد لما قضيت ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد " 
ولا معطي لما منعت " ّ! وهي المحفوظة في روايات الثقات في " الصحيحين  وغيرهما . 
وقوله : لا معطي لما منعت " زاد فيها مسعر عن عبد الملك بن عمير عن وراد : 
" ولا راد لما قضيت " 
أخرجه الطبراني بسند صحيح " 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
كأن الحافظ – رحمه الله – نظر إلى ظاهر السند فصححه ! وإلا فكيف يكون صحيحا وهو شاذ ؟! والدليل عليه أن أحدا من أصحاب ابن عمير لم يذكر هذه الزيادة وقد أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 909-920 ) من طريق معمر وشريك وزائدة وأبي عوانة وابن عيينة وغيرهم دون الزيادة كلهم عن ابن عمير وبعض رواياتهم في الصحيحين 

ثم روى عقبها رواية عبد الرازق عن معمر التي تقدمت برواية عبد بن حميد لكن ليس فيها ": " ولا راد لما قضيت " فذلك مما يؤكد شذوذها والله أعلم .


وقال رحمه الله : 

وقد غفل عن هذا التحقيق الشيخ مصطفى العدوي في تخريجه على " مسند عبد بن حميد " ( 1/ 355/ 391 ) فصححه ثم عزاه للشيخين "!!والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ القاضي الشيخ محمد أحمد كنعان حفظه الله ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج1 / ق 1 / ص 272 )
عند تعليقه على حديث أخرجه البخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " ( 2/ 1 / 281 ) الحاكم ( 3/ 123 ) من طريق الحكم بن عبد الملك بن الحارث بن حصيرة عن أبي صادق عن ربيعة بن ناجد بن علي : 
دعاني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( يا علي ! إن لك من عيسى مثلا : أبغضته اليهود حتى بهتوا أمه وأحبته النصارى حتى أنزلوه بالمنزل الذي ليس به ) 

قال الحاكم رحمه الله : 
" صحيح الإسناد " 
ورده الذهبي رحمه الله بقوله : 
" قلت : الحكم وهاه ابن معين " 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
قال فيه : ضعيف ليس بثقة وليس بشيء 
وقال يعقوب : ضعيف الحديث جدا له أحاديث مناكير 


وقال ايضا : 
وشيخه الحارث بن حصيرة لعله هو آفة هذا الحديث فقد كان من المحترقين في التشيع على ضعفه كما قال ابن عدي وكان يؤمن برجعة علي كما قال ابو أحمد الزبيري 

قال الألباني :
ولقد كان الباعث على تخريج هذا الحديث والكشف عن علته : أن الشيخ محمد بن أحمد كنعان – حفظه الله أورده في كتابه " قرة العينين على تفسير الجلالين " ( ص 132 ) مغرتا بتصحيح الحاكم إياه !! وكان عليه أن يراجع على الأقل تعليق الذهبي عليه وهل هو موافق له أو مخالف وإن كان في كثير مما وافقه ما ينتقد كما مر في هذه السللة " نماذج كثيرة والله المستعان . 


قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه : 
" قرة العينين على تفسير الجلالين "  للقاضي الشرعي في لبنان محمد أحمد كنعان وله أربعة كتب في التفسير منها : 
-      قرة العينين على تفسير الجلالبن 
-      التفسير المختصر المفيد للقرآن المجيد في ثلاثة مجلدات وهو مختصر لتفسير " المنار " لمحمد رشيد رضا رحمه الله 
-      " مواهب الجليل من تفسير البيضاوي : انوار التنزيل وأسرار التأويل 
-      فتح القدير تهذيب تفسير الحافظ ابن كثير " في ستة مجلدات 
     كما ذكر ذلك في " مقدمة كتابه " قرة العينين " 

وذكر ايضا في هامش تعليقه  ممن سمى بهذا الاسم : 
-      الشيخ عبدالله محمد الشنشوري المتوفي سنة 999 ه في كتاب له " قرة العينين في مساحة ظرف القلتين " 
-      وكذلك الشيخ مصطفى محمد فاضل المتوفى 1328 ه في كتاب سماه " قرة العينين في الكلام على الرؤية في الدارين " 
والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الفاضل /  محمد التائب السعيدي  محقق التمهيد ] 


          ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج1 / ق 1 / ص 276 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 10 / 355 / 10702 ) وابن عبد البر في " التمهيد " ( 3/ 328 ) من طريق هشام بن يوسف قال : حدثنا القاسم بن فياض عن خلاد بن عبد الرحمن بن جعدة عن سعيد بن المسيب أنه سمع ابن عباس يقول : إن امرأة قالت : يا رسول الله ! ما خير ما أعدت المرأة ؟ قال : الطاعة للزوج والاعتراف بحقه ) 


وذكره الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 4/ 314-315 ) من رواية الطبراني وقال : " وفيه القاسم بن فياض وهو ضعيف وقد وثق وفيه من لم أعرفه " 

قال الألباني : 
" كل رواته مترجمون في " التهذيب " ما عدا شيخ الطبراني فيه أبو خليفة الفضل بن الحباب وهو ثقة حافظ مترجم في " التذكرة " وغيره على انه متابع عند ابن عبد البر فليس فيه نت لا يعرف ! 


يمكن أن يوصف بذلك ابن فياض هذا نفسه فقد قال فيه ابن المديني : 
" إسناده مجهول ولم يرو عنه غير هشام " 
ولذلك جزم الحافظ ابن حجر في " التقريب " بأنه مجهول وذكر في " التهذيب " أن ابن معين قال : ضعيف " 
وعن أبي داود " 
" هو ثقة " 
وقال النسائي :
" ليس بالقوي " 
وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ! 
ثم ذكره في " الضعفاء " ( 2/ 313 ) 
وقال : 
" يروي عنه هشام بن يوسف قاضي صنعاء كان ممن ينفرد بالمناكير عن المشاهير فلما كثر ذلك في روايته بطل الاحتجاج بخبره " 


  قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" ولقد أساء محقق " التمهيد " محمد التائب السعيدي في تعليقه على هذا الحديث فإنه لم يذكر في ترجمة ابن فياض هذا سوى توثيق أبي داود إياه وعزاه ل " تهذيب التهذيب " و " الخلاصة " !! . انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله   ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في ثنايا تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 5630 ) في الضعيفة " أخرجه أحمد ( 2/ 326) وابن ماجه ( 1/ 384 ) وابن خزيمة ( 1409 ) والطحاوي ( 1/ 192 ) والبيهقي ( 3/ 347 ) من طريق النعمان بن راشد عن الزهري عن حميد بن عبد الرحمن عن أبي هريرة قال : ( خرج نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما يستسقي فصلى بنا ركعتين بغير آذان ولا إقامة ثم خطبنا ودعا الله ....الحديث )


قال الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ق 1/ ص 285 ) 
" منكر بذكر الخطبة بعد الصلاة " 
قال ابن خزيمة رحمه الله :
" في القلب من النعمان بن راشد فإن في حديثه عن الزهري تخليطا كثيرا ً " 
قال البيهقي رحمه الله :
" تفرد به النعمان " 
وقال ابن خزيمة بعد تضعيفه إياه فيما نقلته عنه آنفا : 
" فإن ثبت هذا الخبر ففيه دلالة على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب ودعا قلب رداءه مرتين : مرة قبل الصلاة ومرة بعدها " 

قال الألباني : 
" وإنما قال هذا على فرض ثبوته توفيقا بينه وبين حديث عبد الله بن زيد الذي ذكرته قبل هذا بألفاظ منها لفظ ابن خزيمة : 
" خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الاستسقاء فخطب واستقبل القبلة ودعا واستسقى وحول رداءه وصلى بهم . 
والاولى ان يقال : - عن ثبت : إنه تجوزالصلاة قبل الخطبة والدعاء والتحول والتحويل كما يجوز العكس لثبوت هذا في ثلاثة أحاديث صحيحة .. وما دام أنه لم يثبت هذا الحديث المخالف لها فلا يؤخذ به هذا هو الذي يقتضيه قاعدة الجمع بين الأحاديث المقبولة التي ذكرها الحافظ في " شرح النخبة " فتنبه . 




لقد تبين لي وأنا أعد لهذا البحث والتحقيق أن بعض العلماء لم يكن مووقفهم تجاه هذا الحديث ونحوه الموقف الذي يوجبه التحقيق والتجرد والإنصاف لا من الناحية الحديثية ولا من الناحية الفقهية وإليك بعض الأمثلة بالقدر التي تحصل به العبرة .

 واما من الناحية الحديثية : فقد مر بك قول البيهقي في هذا الحديث أنه تفرد به النعمان بن راشد وما قاله أحمد والبخاري وغيرهما فيه من الضعف ومع ذلك فقد وجدت ما يأتي : 


أولا : نقل الحافظ في " التلخيص الحبير ( 2 / 98 ) عن البيهقي في " الخلافيات : رواته ثقات " 
كذا قال وما أظن انه خفي عليه الضعف المشار إليه وهو القائل في رواية ( النعمان ) : " صدوق سييء الحفظ " 

ثم نقله عنه الشوكاني في " نيل الأوطار " ( 4/ 4 )
والشيخ البنا الساعاتي في " الفتح الرباني " ( 6/ 233 )
والشيخ أحمد الغماري  في " مسالك الدلالة على مسائل متن الرسالة " ( ص 89 

( ثانيا )
لم يقف المر بالحافظ عند ما ذكرنا بل زاد ف الطين بلة فقال في  كتابه "الدراية " ( 1/ 226 ) : 
" وإسناده حسن " ! 
قال هذا وهو يرى أصله الذي بين يديه ( أعني : نصب الراية " للزيلعي ) يتعقب قول البيهقي : " تفرد به النعمان " بقوله : 
" قال البخاري : هو صدوق لكن في حديثه وهم كبير " 
هذا الحديث مما يؤكد هذا القول فإن النعمان قد رواه عن الزهري بسنده عن أبي هريرة . 
وقد رواه الثقات من أصحاب الزهري عنه بسند آخر له عن عبد الله بن يزيد النصاري نحوه وفيه تقديم الخطبة على الصلاة : 
فتفرد النعمان بهذا الإسناد والمتن عن الزهري دون أصحابه الثقات مما يجعل حديثه شاذا لو كان ثقة فكيف وهو سيئ الحفظ بشهادة الحافظ نفسه ! فكيف يقول : " إسناده حسن " ؟  ليغتر به المعلق الفاضل على كتابه " فتح الباري " ( 2/ 500 – المطبعة السلفية ) فيجمع بينه وبين الأحاديث الصحيحة المعارضة له بجاز الأمرين . 

ثالثا : وانكر من ذلك كله " قول البوصيري " في " الزوائد : ( ق79/ 2 ) 
" هذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات .. رواه الحاكم ..." 
ولم أره في " مستدرك الحاكم " ولا رأيت غيره عزاه إليه ! وكأنه لما رأى شيخه الحافظ سكت عن قول البيهقي : " رواته ثقات " استلزم منه صحة إسناده ! وليس بلازم كما لا يخفى على أهل العلم وقد اغتر به أب الحسن السندي في " حاشية ابن ماجه " ( 1/ 384 ) فنقل تصحيحه هذا ساكتا عليه أيضا ! 



وأما الناحية الفقيهة : 

   " عمل بهذا الحديث المنكر المالكية والشافعية فذهبوا إلى تأخير الخطبة عن الصلاة ونص على ذلك مالك في " الموطأ " والشافعي في " الأم " وتبعهم الإمام أبو يوسف كما نقله عنه أبو جعفر الطحاوي واحتج له بقياس صلاة الاستسقاء على صلاة العيدين مع كونه يعلم أنه خلاف الأحاديث الصحيحة المتقدمة ومن بدهيات الفقه : " أنه لا اجتهاد ولا قياس في مخالفة النص " 


ولقد كان أسعد الناس في هذه المسألة الإمام محمد بن الحسن فإنه وفق للسنة فيها فقد ذكر في كتابه " الحجة على أهل المدينة " مذهبهم مثلما ذكرته عن مالك ( 1/ 333 ) : " " وقد كان أهل المدينة يقولون قبل هذا : يبدأ الإمام في الاستسقاء بالخطبة قبل الصلاة بمثل فعله في الجمعة قال : وقول أهل المدينة الآخر أحب إلينا من قولهم الأول " 

...... 
·      وبالجملة فالصحيح المحفوظ في هذا الأثر [ تقديم الخطبة على الصلاة وفق الرواية الصحيحة في حديث عبد الله بن زيد المازني وحديث عائشة وابن عباس فلا جرم أن يكون الإمام محمد أسعد الناس بالسنة لإيثاره إياها على ما خالفها ] . 
·      استمرار الشافعية والحنفية – خلافا للإمام محمد – على ترجيح وتفضيل تقديم الصلاة على الخطبة وهم يعلمون ان ما في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما عن عبدالله بن زيد وعائشة وابن عباس أصح واكثر ولو انهم عكسوا لأصابوا لنه ليس لهم حجة إلا ذاك الحديث الشاذ وهذا الحديث المنكر 
·      وهو أغرب وأعجب استمرار الحنفية في متونهم على إنكار شرعية الجماعة في صلاة الاستسقاء كما في " شرح الكنز " للعيني ( 1/ 63 ) والبحر الرائق " لابن نجيم المصري ( 2/ 281 ) والدر المختار " ( 1/ 790 ) بشرحه على المحتار ... كل ذلك منهم خلاف للأحاديث والآثار بل وخلاف قول الإمامين أبي يوسف ومحمد وتعصبا منهم للإمام أبي حنيفة فإنه تفرد بذلك من بين الأئمة بل إن ظاهر كلامه أنه ينكر شرعية الصلاة للاستسقاء مطلقا وسلفه في ذلك إبراهيم النخعي فإنه كان لا يصليها 
فقد روى ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 2/ 474 ) بسنده الصحيح عن اسلم العجلي وهو ثقة قال : 
" خرج الناس مرة يستسقون فخرج معهم إبراهيم فلما فرغووا قاموا يصلون فرجع إبراهيم ولم يصل معهم 
وقال محمد في " الحجة على أهل المدينة " (1/ 332 ) 
" قال ابو حنيفة : لا نرى في الاستسقاء صلاة وكان يرى أن يخرج الإمام فيدعو " 
" وكان ابراهيم النخعي يقول بقول ابي حنيفة : لا يرى في ذلك صلاة " 
...
ولمزيد بحث وتحقيق انظر ما حققه العلامة المحدث الألباني رحمه الله وهو اتباعه قول الإمام محمد كما في " الحجة على أهل المدينة " وهو أحد الأقوال في مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمهم الله تعالى " 
والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الكاتب والأديب  / رشدي الصالح ملحس رحمه الله تعالى 
ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " السلسلة الضعيفة " ( ج2 / ص 309/ ق 1 )
عند تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 5635 )
 ( اعتمر صلى الله عليه وسلم من الجعرانة وقال : اعتمر منها سبعون نبيا ً )
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
" منكر بزيادة : ( وقال ...) أخرجه ابن سعد في " الطبقات " ( 2/ 172 ) من طريق ابن لهيعة عن عياض بن عبد الرحمن عن محمد بن جعفر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتمر ....
قلت وهذا إسناد واه بمرة مسلسل بالعلل :
الأولى والثانية : محمد بن جعفر هذا لم أعرفه وهو تابعي فيما يبدو لي
الثالثة : ضعف الراوي عنه وهو عياض بن عبد الله الفهري المدني نزيل مصر وهو مع كونه من رجال مسلم ففيه كلام حتى قال فيه البخاري :
" منكر الحديث "
ولذا قال الحافظ :
" فيه لين "
الرابعة : ابن لهيعة وهو مشهور بالضعف
واما اعتماره صلى الله عليه وسلم من ( الجعرانة ) فثابت في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما من حديث ابن عمر وانس وابن عباس وهي مخرجة في " صحيح أبي داود " ( ( 1739 ) ولانب عباس حديث آخر في اعتماره صلى الله عليه وسلم هو وأصحابه من الجعرانة وهو مخرج في " إرواء الغليل " ( 4/ 292/ 1094 )
( فائدة )
( الجعرانة )
" بكسر أوله وأصحاب الحديث يكسرون عينه ويشددون راءه وهما روايتان وهي ماء بين الطائف ومكة وهي إلى مكة أقرب نزلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قسم غنائم هوازن من غزاة حنين وأحرم منها وهي من مكة على بريد من طريق العراق .
( تنبيه )
وفي حاشية " أخبار مكة " للأزرقي بقلم " رشدي الصالح ملحس ( 1/ 185 ) 
" وهي في طريق الحج العراقي تبعد عن مكة خمسة عشر كيل مترا فيها مسجد وبئر قديم ماؤه عذب وهو أحد متنزهات المكيين "
والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الدكتور / فؤادعبد المنعم أحمد غفر الله له : 


  ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في "الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ق1 / ص 311و312و313 ) عند تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 5636 ) (الدنيا دول فما كان منها لك أتاك على ضعفك وما كان منها عليك لم تدفعه بقوتك ومنانقطع رجاؤه فمات استراح بدنه ومن رضي بما رزقه الله قرت عينه )

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" موضوع " أخرجه الدينوري في " المنتقى منالمجالسة " ( 24/ 2- مخطوطة حلب ) من طريقين عن الحسين بن موسى عن أبيه موسىبن جعفر عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن علي بن الحسين عن أبيه عن علي بن أبي طالبمرفوعا 

وهذا موضوع ولعل المتهم به هو الدينوري نفسه واسمه أحمد بنمروان فقد قال الدراقطني فيه بعد أن اتهمه بحديث آخر : 
" وهو عندي ممن كان يضع الحديث " 
قال الذهبي : 
" ومشاه غيره " 

قالالألباني : 
والحسينبن موسى لم أعرفه ولا أورده الشيعة في كتبهم كالنجاشي في " رجاله "والحلي " ايضا في " رجاله " لا في القسم الأول الخاص فيمن اعتمدعلى روايته ولا في القسم الثاني فيمن تركت روايته فيمكن أن يكون هو الآفة واللهأعلم . 

والحديثأورده الماوردي في " الأمثال والحكم " ( ص 69 ) من طريق علي ابن الحسينعن أبيه عن جده به ! وهو مما فات المعلق عليه الدكتور فؤاد عبد المنعم أحمدفقال : 
" لمأقف عليه " ! 

وكذلكالحديث الذي ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " برقم ( 6537 ) ( الناس كشجرةذات جني و يوشك أن يعودوا كشجرة ذات شوك .... الحديث ) 
وهوضعيف 
قالالألباني :
والحديثعزاه الحافظ في " المطالب العالية " ( 3/ 152 ) لأبي يعلى وسكت عنه هووالمعلق عليه الأعظمي ! وعزاه العجلوني في " كشف الخفاء " ( 2/ 327)للديلمي ولم أره في النسخة المصورة التي عندي ثم إن العجلوني سكت عنه أيضا 

فلاأدري من أين أخذ الدكتور فؤاد عبد المنعم تصديره إياه بقوله في " تعليقه" على " الحكم والمثال " للماوردي ( 69 ) : 
   " ضعيف " 
ولمينقله عن أحد ولا بين سبب الضعف !

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاك الله خيرًا
جهد مشكور

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وإياكم شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ العلامة أبي الطيب العظيم أبادي رحمه اللهتعالى 


                ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه اللهفي " الضعيفة " ( ج 12/ ق 1 / ص 321 ) عند تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 5640) ( كان بالمدينة تسعة مساجد مع مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسمع أهلهاتأذين بلال على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيصلون في مساجدهم أقربها مسجدبني عمرو بن مبذول من بني النجار .... الحديث " 

   الدراقطني في " سننه " ( 2/ 85 ) منطريق أبي داود السجستاني وهذا في " المراسيل ( ص 6 ) بسند صحيح عن ابن لهيعة: ان بكير بن الأشج حدثه : إنه كان في المدينة .... إلخ 


  قال في" التعليق المغني " لأبي الطيب العظيم أبادي 

 " هذا حديثمرسل ورواته كلهم ثقات غير ابن لهيعة " ! 

قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
" هذا الإستثناء لا وجه له عندي لأنه من رواية ابن وهب عن ابن لهيعة وهو صحيحالحديث عنه فهو ثقة أيضا وإنما علة الحديث الإرسال فقط 

 ولعل هذا الحديث هو حجة من ابتدع الأذان الموحدفي عمان – الأردن – دون غيرها من البلاد الإسلامية فإنهم يذيعون الأذان في مسجدأبي درويش في ( الأشرفية ) فيعطلون الأذان في سائر المساجد ! ومع ان الحديث ضعيفكما بينا فإنه ليس صريحا في ذلك . 

ولستأدري – والله - ! كيف تجرأ على إحداث هذه البدعة من أحدثها بعد هذه القرون الطويلةومع استمرار سائر عواصم البلاد الاسلامية على المحافظة على الأذان في كل مسجدوإعلانه بواسطة مكبر الصوت ! انتهى . 
نبذةمختصرة : 
هو أبوالطيب محمد شمس الحق بن أمير علي بن مقصود علي الصديقي العظيم آبادي، العلامة والمحققوالمحدث الكبير، من كبار محدثي الهند

مؤلفاته: 

1.غايةالمقصود في حل سنن أبي داود.
2.عونالمعبود على سنن أبي داود.
3.التعليقالمغني على سنن الدارقطني.
4.غنيةالألمعي.
5.النجمالوهاج في شرح مقدمة صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج.
6.المكتوباللطيف إلى المحدث الشريف.
7.هديةاللوذعي بنكات الترمذي.
8.تعليقعلى إسعاف المبطا برجال الموطأ للسيوطي.
9.نهايةالرسوخ في معجم الشيوخ.
10.فضلالباري في شرح ثلاثيات البخاري.
11.النوراللامع في أخبار الصلاة يوم الجمعة على النبي الشافع.
12.تحفةالمتهجدين الأبرار في أخبار صلاة الوتر وقيام رمضان عن النبي المختار.
13.إعلامأهل العصر بأحكام ركعتي الفجر.
14.القولالمحقق في تحقيق إخصاء البهائم.
15.التحقيقاتالعل   بإثبات فرضية الجمعة في القرى.
16.تنقيحالمسائل.
ابتليالشيخ محمد شمس الحق العظيم آبادي آخر حياته بالطاعون، وتوفي في 19ربيع الأول سنة1329 هـ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / الدكتور فؤاد أحمد عبد المنعم  عفا الله عنه المعلق على " الأمثال للماوردي


قالالألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ق1 / ص 323 )

  أما قول الدكتورفؤاد المعلق على " الأمثال " على حديث " خير العلم ما نفع وخيرالهدي ما اتبع وخير ما ألقي في القلب اليقين " 
أورده الماوردي في " الأمثال " ( ص 83 ) 
" دون جملة القلب " 
فقول المعلق الدكتور فؤاد : 
" حسن أخرجه البيهقي في " شعب الإيمان "...." 
فيه ملاحظات : 
الأولى : تحسينه إياه مجرد دعوى وممن لا ممارسة له في هذاالعلم ! ولا سيما وقد عرفت ضعف إسناد القضاعي 
الثانية : عزوه ل " شعب الإيمان " نقله عن " إسعاف الطلاب " ( ص 275) والذي فيه ( هق ) أي : البيهقي في " السنن " وأما " شعب الإيمان" فالرمز فيه ( هب ) على أنني بحثت عنه في مظانه من السنن فلم أره ! وكذلكفتشت عنه في الجزء الأول المطبوع من " الشعب " وفي المجلد الثاني "المصور منه فلم أعثر عليه للنظر في إسناده !! 
الثالثة: إن كان إسناده إلى عقبة من الطريق التي ساقها الماوردي وهو الغالب على الظنففيها جهالة أيضا لأن مصعب بن منظور لم أجد له ترجمة أيضا في شيء من كتب الرجالومنها " ثقات ابن حبان ": و " الضعفاء " له . ) انتهى . 


وقالالألباني في " الضعيفة " حديث رقم ( 5643 ) ( ص 326-339 ) ( ج11 / ق1 )
عندتعليقه على حديث ( من لم يعرف فضل نعمة الله عليه إلا في مطعمه ومشربه فقد قصرعلمه ودنا عذابه ) 
   " ضعيف جدا " أخرجه ابن عدي في" الكامل " ( 5/ 1922 ) والخطيب في " التاريخ ( 6/ 53 ) 

وقد أساء الماوردي في " أمثاله " ( ص 85 )بإيراده الحديث بصيغة الجزم قال : روى هشام بن عروة ..." إ

ولم يخرجهالمعلق علىه الدكتور فؤاد بشيء إلا بقوله : 
"أورده ابن حنبل في " الزهد " ( 134 ) ونسبه إلى علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه !! 
وهذا خطأمن وجوه : 
·      أولا : أنه ليسعن علي بل أبي الدرداء ! 
·      ثانيا : إنهموقوف عليه في موعظة له وليس مرفوعاً 
·      ثالثا : إسنادهمنقطع بين الحسن وأبي الدرداء 

وهذا الحديث من الأدلة الكثيرة على أن الدكتور قصيرالباع في تخريج الأحاديث ومعرفة مصادرها وكل أو على الأقل جل اعتماده في ذلك علىغيره من المخرجين والمحققين ! ) انتهى . 


وقال الألباني في " تعليقه على حديث "  الحياء شعبة من الإيمان ولا إيمان لمن لا حياءله ) في " الضعيفة " ( ج11 / ق 1 :/ ص 328- 329 ) 
باطل منكر " 
أورده الماوردي في " الأمثال " ( ص 87 ) 
عزا الدكتور فؤاد الشطر الأول منه ل " صحيح الجامع" ( 3/ 102 ) وغيره وأما الشطر الثاني فلم يتعرض له بذكر كما هي عادته فيالأحاديث العزيزة الغريبة ! ) انتهى . 

وقالالألباني في " تعليقه على حديث ( الحلم والتؤدة من النبوة ومن عجل فقد أخطأ )
 " ضعيف " 
ذكره الماوردي في " الأمثال " ( ص 101 )معلقا 
"وهو إسناد مرسل ضعيف " 
والحديثلم يتكلم عليه الدكتور فؤاد بشيء إلا أنه ذكر حديثين آخرين . 

·      أحدهما : القصد والتؤدة وحسن السمت جزء من خمسة وعشرين جزءا من النبوة " 
رواه مالك بلاغا ومع ذلك حسنه الدكتور! ومع مخالفته في عدد الأجزاء لحديث 
" السمت الحسن والتؤدة والاقتصادجزء من أربعة وعشرين جزءا من النبوة " 
أخرجه الترمذي – وحسنه – والمخلص في" الفوائد " باسناد حسن " 

·      والآخر " كان الحليم أن يكون نبيا ً " 
وعزاه ل" ضعيف الجامع " 
وهو مخرج في " الضعيفة " (4080 ) ولم يذكر له شاهد 
وأقرب شي إليها قوله صلى الله عليهوسلم : 
" التأني من الله والعجلة منالشيطان " 
وإسناده حسن 
كما بينته في " الصحيحة " ( 1795 ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الدكتور / فاروق حمادة غفر الله له 


ذكرهالألباني رحمه الله عندتعليقه على حديث برقم ( 5658 ) ( ج12/ ق1 / ص 358)
 ( كان إذا خرج من الخلاء قال : الحمد لله الذيأذهب عنا الحزن والأذى وعافاني )
"ضعيف " 
أخرجه ابنالسني ( عمل اليوم والليلة ) ( 8/ 21 ) 
قالالألباني : 
"إسناد ضعيف "  وله علتان : 
الأولى :الجهالة فإن ابا الفيض هذا لا يعرف إلا بهذه الرواية عنه وقد قيل فيه " أبوعلي الأزدي " ولم يوثقه أحد قط إلا ابن حبان ( 5/ 136 ) 

الأخرى : الاضطراب في اسناده ومتنه قال الحافظ المزي في" التحفة "( 9/ 195) وفي " التهذيب " نحوه .

ثم وقفت على الحديث في " العلل " لابن أبي حاتمذكره ( 1/ 27 ) من طريق شعبة باسناده موقوفا فقال : 
" سألت أبي وابا زرعة عنه ؟ فقال أبو زرعة : وهم شعبةفي هذا الحديث ورواه الثوري فقال : عن منصور عن أبي علي عبيد بن علي عن أبي ذروهذا الصحيح وكان أكثر وهم شعبة في أسماء الرجال " 
وقال أبي " : كذا قال سفيان وكذا قال شعبة والله أعلمأيهما الصحيح ! 
والثوري أحفظ وشعبة ربما أخطأ في اسماء الرجال ولا يدرى هذامنه أم لا " 


قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
الأرجحما جزم به أبو زرعة لاتفاق أبي حاتم معه على أن الثوري أحفظ من شعبة ولأن هذا قداضطرب في اسمه وكذلك أقر الحافظ ابن حجر ابا زرعة في " نكته على الأطراف" ( 9/ 194) 
ومعنىذلك أن الصحيح في الحديث الوقف وأن راويه عن أبي ذر أبو علي الأزدي وهو مجهولفالعجب من الحافظ كيف حسن الحديث فقال في " نتائج الأفكار " ( ق 46/ 1 )ما ملخصه : 
  " وأما حديث أبي ذر فهو حسن أخرجه النسائي في " اليوم والليلة " موقوفا ثمرواه مرفوعا ورجح أبو حاتم الموقوف " 

قالالألباني : 
الذيرجح الموقوف إنما هو أبو زرعة وأما أبو حاتم فقد توقف فيه . 

( تنبيه)
لم يقع حديث " أبي ذر " هذا في كتاب" عمل اليوم والليلة " للنسائي الذي طبع في المغرب بتحقيق الدكتور فاروقحمادة !

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

العلامة الشيخ بديع الدين الراشدي رحمه الله تعالى 


               ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة" ( ج12 / ق1/ 368 ص ) عند تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 5661 ) ( لا يقطع الصلاة شيء ) 
   أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 8/193 / 7688 ) والدراقطني في " السنن " ( 1/ 368 ) من طريق عفير بن معدان عن سليم بن عامر عن أبي أمامة مرفوعا .

 قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف جداً ؛ آفته عفير هذا ؛ فقد اتفقوا على تضعيفه ، وقد بسط الحافظ ابن المزي أقوال جارحيه في " تهذيب الكمال " ، وهو ممن سقطت ترجمته من " تهذيب التهذيب" للعسقلاني ، وأورده الذهبي في " الضعفاء " وقال :
 " ضعفوه . وقال ابو حاتم : لا يشتغل بحديثه " .
قلت : ونص قول أبي حاتم في رواية ابنه عنه في " الجرح" ( 3 / 2 / 36 ) :

 " ضعيف الحديث، يكثر الرواية عن سليم بن عامر عن أبي أمامة بالمناكير مما لا أصل له ، لا يشتغل بروايته" .

قلت : فمثله لا يصلح للاستشهاد به ؛ خلافا لما فعله المعلق على" زاد المعاد " كما سبقت الإشارة إلى ذلك في الحديث الذي قبله ، وكذلك فعل في تعليقه على " شرح السنة " ( 2 / 461 - 462 ) ! ولم 
يكتف بذلك ؛ بل إنه نقل عن الهيثمي في " المجمع " ( 2 / 62 ) أنه حسّن إسناده وأقره ! وأغلب الظن أنه لا يخفى عليه أن ذلك من أوهام الهيثمي أو تساهله . فلم أقره ؟ ! الجواب فيقلب كل قارئ لبيب .
وهذا هو الحديث الثالث مما كان المعلق المشار إليه ذكره كشاهدلحديث الترجمة من رواية أبي سعيد الخدري الذي سبق بيان إسناده ونكارة متنه أيضاً في الذي قبله .
وأما الحديث الرابع الذي استشهد به ؛ فهو حديث الدارقطني عن أنس مرفوعاً مثل

وسكت المومى إليه أيضاً ، فلم يتكلم عليه بشيء أيضاً ؛ مكتفيا بادِّعاء كونه شاهداَ . ولا يصلحلذلك ؛ لضعف في إسناده ونكارة في متنه ، وإليك البيان :

أخرجه الدارقطني( 1 / 367 ) ، والبيهقي ( 2 / 177 - 178 ) والحافظ ابن المظفر في " زياداته علىمسند عمر بن عبد العزيز " لابن الباغندي ( ص 17 ) من طريق إبراهيم بن منقذ الخولاني: نا إدريس بن يحي أبي عمرو المعروف بـ ( الخولاني ) عن بكر بن مضر عن صخر بن عبد اللهبن حرملة : أنه سمع عمر ابن عبد العزيز يقول : عن أنس :
أن رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلى بالناس ، فمر بين أيديهم حمار ، فقال عياش بن أبي ربيعة: سبحان الله ( ثلاثاً ) ، فلما سلَّم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :
 " من المسبّح آنفاً : سبحان الله ؟ " قالأنا يا رسول الله ! إني سمعت أن الحمار يقطع الصلاة . قال :
 " لا يقطع الصلاة شيء " .

قلت :وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات من رجال " التهذيب " ؛ غير إدريس بن يحي هذا ؛ قالابن أبي حاتم ( 1 / 1 / 265 ) :
 " صدوق ، سئل عنه أبو زرعة ؛ فقال : رجل صالحمن أفاضل المسلمين " . قال يونس بن عبد الأعلى :
 " ما رأيت في الصوفية عاقلا سواه " .
وصحح لهالحاكم .
توفي سنة( 211 ) ؛ كما قال الذهبي في " الأعلام " ( 10 / 166 ) . وذكر
أنه كانأحد الأبدال ، كان يشبه ببشر الحافي في فضله وتَأَلُّهِهِ .
وغفل عن هذا الشيخ أحمد شاكر ، فقال في تعليقه على الترمذي ( 2 / 165 ) :
 " ولم أجد ترجمة لإدريس هذا " !
ولعله أراد الراوي عنه : إبراهيم بن منقذ ، فسبقه القلم ؛ فإن إبراهيم هذا عزيز الترجمة ؛فقد ذكره الذهبي في " العبر " ، وتبعه ابن العماد في " الشذرات" في وفيات سنة ( 269 ) ؛ قالا :
 " وفيها توفي إبراهيم بن منقذ الخولاني المصريصاحب ابن وهب ، وكان ثقة " .
وهذا خلاصةترجمته في " سير أعلام النبلاء " ( 12 / 503 ) ، ووصفه فيه بـ " الإمام الحجة الخولاني أبو إسحاق ، مولاهم المصري العصفري " .
وذكر أنه روى عنه جماعة من الحفاظ وغيرهم ، قال أبو سعيد بن يونس :
 " هو ثقة رضي " .
فالظاهر أنه في كتابه " تاريخ مصر " ، ولم يطبع فيما علمت ؛ فهو - والله أعلم - عمدة الذهبي في توثيقه ، وذكر السمعاني في " الأنساب " ، مادة ( العصفري ) :
 " كانت كتبه احترقت قديما ، وبقيت له منها بقية، وكان يحدث بما بقي له من كتبه " .

قلت :وبالجملة ؛ فرجال هذا الإسناد ثقات كما تقدم ؛ ولكن متن الحديث منكر ؛ لما سبق بيانه، وفي هذه الحالة لا بد للباحث أن يربط علته بأحد رجاله ، فأرى - والله أعلم - أن أولاهمبها إنما هو صخر بن عبد الله بن حرملة ؛ فإنه وإن وثقه
ابن حبان( 6 / 473 ) ، والعجلي ( 227 / 294 ) ، وقال النسائي :
 " صالح " كما في " تهذيب التهذيب" لابن حجر ، وكأنه وقف عند هذا التوثيق حين قال في كتابه " الدراية" ( 1 / 178 ) :
 " وإسناده حسن " !
وتبعهفي ذلك الشيخ الفاضل بديع الدين الراشدي في تعليقه على " مسند عمر بن عبد العزيز" ( ص 16 ) ، 

وقلده المعلق الحلبي على المسند ( ص 55 ) ، ولم ينتبهوا جميعا إلى أن التوثيق المذكور ممالا يقبل ، وبخاصة عند تعارض الأحاديث ؛ فإنه صادر ممن عرف بتساهله في التوثيق في راوٍليس مشهورا بالرواية ، ولذلك ؛ سكت عنه البخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " ،وابن أبي حاتم في " الجرح والتعديل " ، وقال الذهبي في " الميزان" :
 " قليل الحديث ، لا يكاد يعرف ، قال ابن القطان: مجهول الحال لا يعرف ، ما روى عنه غير بكر بن مضر " . ولهذا ؛ قال في" الكاشف " :
 " وثق " !
وهذا التعبيرمنه يعني أن توثيق من ذكرنا غير موثوق به ؛ كما يعرف ذلك من له ممارسة بتعابير الذهبيودقته فيها . وكذلك قول الحافظ ابن حجر فيه في " التقريب " :
 " مقبول " . يعني : أن التوثيق المشارإليه غير مقبول عنده ، وإلا ؛ لقال فيه هو والذهبي : " ثقة " . أو نحو ذلكمن العبارات التي تؤدي معناه ، ويؤكد ذلك بالنسبة للحافظ أنه صرح في مقدمته بمقصوده بقوله : " مقبول " ؛ فقال : " حيث
يتابع ، وإلافليِّن الحديث " .
وفي نقل تلميذه الحافظ الناجي عنه : " إن لم يتابع ؛ فليِّن الحديث " .
فلما لم يكن لصخر هذا متابع ، فحديثه - والحالة هذه - لين عند الحافظ ، وهو الذي يتفق مع تضعيفه إياه في " الفتح " كما تقدم ، وعبارته صريحة في ذلك .
وأما قول ذاك الحلبي : إنها توهم تضعيفه له ؛ فمن تحريف كلام العلماء ؛ إتباعاً لهواه ؛ فإن عبارته بعد أن ذكر أن حديث الترجمة ورد عن جمع من الصحابة سماهم - منهم أنس - قال :
 " وفي إسناد كل منها ضعف " .
فأين التوهيم المزعوم ؟ !
ومن تهوُّرهذا الزاعم وجرأته على العلماء قوله ( ص 55 ) - بعد أن نقل ما سبق من التوثيق عن ابنحبان وغيره - :
 " ولم ينقل فيه غير ذلك ، فهو ثقة ، وليس كماقال في " التقريب " : مقبول " !
كأن الحافظ لا علم عنده بالتوثيق المذكور ، وهو إنما نقله عنه ! ولكن من جهل هذا الزاعم وتهورهأنه لم يفكر على الأقل لماذا لم يأخذ بالتوثيق المذكور وهو العليم به ؛ ولو فكر لتبينله السبب ، وهو جهالة الموثِّق هذا ، وتساهل الموثِّقين له ، وقد سبقه إلى ذلك ابنالقطان والذهبي كما سبق ؛ فإن من المعروف في " المصطلح " : أن الراوي إذاروى عنه واحد ؛ فهو مجهول جهالة عينية ، ومن روى عنه اثنان فأكثر فهو مجهول الحال.
فلما لم يروعن صخر غير بكر ، ولم يوثق بتوثيق معتبر ؛ لزم الحفاظ المتأخرون - ابن القطان والذهبي والعسقلاني - المعروفَ في المصطلح ، ولما
جهل ذلك المغرورالمشار إليه ؛ خطَّأهم جميعًا في شخص الحافظ العسقلاني ! !
ولقد جهل أمرين آخرين :
الأول : مخالفةهذا الحديث للأحاديث الصحيحة عن أبي ذر وغيره ؛ كما تقدم بيانه في الحديث الذي قبله؛ ففيها إثبات القطع .
والآخر : أنه أصح عن أنس نفسه ما يوافق تلك الأحاديث الصحيحة ، ويخالف ما نسبه صخر إليه ، وهو ماروى شعبة عن عبيد الله بن أبي بكر عن أنس أن النبي ? قال :
 (( يقطع الصلاة الكلب والحمار والمرأة )) .
أخرجه البزارفي (( مسنده )) ( 1 / 281 / 582 - كشف الأستار ) : حدثنا يحيى بن محمد بن السكن : ثنايحيى بن كثير : ثنا شعبة به .
قلت : وهذاإسناد صحيح ، رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين ؛ غير ابن السكن ، وهو من شيوخ البخاريفي (( صحيحه )) . ولهذا قال الهيثمي في (( مجمع الزوائد )) ( 2 / 60 ) :
 (( رواه البزار ، ورجاله رجال الصحيح )) .
وأقره الحافظفي (( زوائده )) ( ص 54 - مصورة الهند ) .
ولعله ممايزيد القارئ بصيرة بضعف هذه القصة التي تفرد بها صخر : معرفة أنه اضطرب في إسناده.
فمرة قال: إنه سمع عمر بن عبد العزيز عن أنس ، كما تقدم ....) الخ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

محقق " السيل الجرار " محمود ابراهيم زايد عفا الله عنه 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ق1 / ص383 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 5664 ) ( إن هذه أيام أكل وشرب وذكر الله فلا تصوموا فيهن إلا صوما في هدي ) 

  قال الألباني : 
"منكر بذكر الاستثناء . " 
أخرجه الدراقطني في " سننه " ( 2/ 187 / 35 ) 
من طريق سليمان أبي معاذ عن الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب عن عبد الله بن حذافة السهمي :أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه في أمره في رهط ان يطوفوا في منى في حجة الوداع يوم النحر فينادوا : .... فذكره . 
"وهذا إسناد ضعيف جدا " آفته سليمان هذا وهو ابن أرقم قال الذهبي في "الكاشف " : 
"متروك " 
وقد تابعه من هو مثله أو قريب منه . وهو مخرج في (( الإرواء )) ( 4 / 133 ).
وقد خالفهما معمر إسنادا ومتنا :
فرواه عن الزهري بسنده الصحيح عن رجل من أصحاب النبي لى الله عليه وسلم قال:
أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عبد الله بن حذافة أن يركب راحلته أيام منى .. . الحديث نحوه, دون الإستثناء . وهو الصحيح .
رواه الطحاوي وأحمد .
ورواه الحاكم ( 3 / 631 ) من طريق آخر عن الزهري .
ثم أخرجاه وكذا ابن أبي شيبة في (( المصنف )) ( 4 / 21 ) من طريق أخرى من حديثعبد الله بن حذافة نفسه .
وإسناده صحيح أيضا .
وكذلك رواه جمع من الصحابة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, دون الإستثناء .
الأمر الذي يؤكد نكارة هذه الزيادة في هذا الحديث .
وقد خرجت بعض طرقه عن أولئك الصحابة في المصدر المشار إليه آنفا برقم ( 963) , وأحدها في ( صحيح مسلم ) عن كعب بن مالك رضي الله عنه .
لكن معنى الحديث صحيح عندي, لحديث البخاري وغيره عن عائشة وابن عمر قالا :
 (( لم يرخص في أيام التشريق أن يصمن,إلا لمن لم يجد الهدي 
وهو _ وإن لم يكن صريحا في الرفع , فهو _ في حكم المرفوع عند الجمهور, كما ذكرت في (( الإرواء )) ( 4 / 132 - 133 ) , وهو الذي اختاره ابن جريرالطبري, بل إنه استصوب أنه لا يجوز أن يصوم غيرها, لأنه قبل إحرامه بالحج إنما يكونمعتمرا وليس متمتعا بالعمرة إلى الحج, والله عز وجل يقول : ( فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدي ) , وإذا صامها بعد فراغه من مناسكه, فلم يصمها في الحج,وذلك خلاف قوله تعالى في تمام الآية : ( فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج . .) . فرجع كلامه, فإنه قوي رصين .
ويؤيده_ في رأيي _ أنها لا تنطبق إلا على من لم يجد الهدي يوم وجوبه, وهو يوم النحر, وأماقبل ذلك بأيام كثيرة أو قليلة, فلا عبرة بذلك, لأنه إن صام فيها, فمن الممكن أن يجدهمن بعد, فيجب عليه الهدي, ويذهب ما قدمه من الصيام, وما مثل هذا إلا مثل رجل معسر صام ثلاثة أيام ينوي بصومهن كفارة يمين, ليمين يريد أن يحلف بها ويحنث فيها, وذلك ما لاخلاف فيه أنه غير مجزئ من كفارة إن حلف بها بعد الصوم فحنث . إلى غير ذلك من الأمثلةالتي ساقها ابن جرير في تأييده لما استصوبه من الحكم, فراجعه, فإنه قيم نفيس .
ومنه تعلم أنه لا وجه لوقف الشوكاني في (( السيل الجرار )) ( 1 / 221 -222 ) عن الأخذ بجواز صيام الأيام الثلاثة للمتمتع لتردده بين أن تكون الآية المتقدمةعامة خصصت بأحاديث النهي عن صيام أيام التشريق نهيا عاما في الأحاديث المشار إليهاآنفا, أو أن تكون هذه الأحاديث مخصصة بالآية ! قال :
 (( ولا ينتهض لنسخ النهي عن صيامها: ما ورد عن بعض الصحابة )) .
يشير إلى أثر عائشة وابن عمر المتقدمين, وقد عرفت أنهما في حكم المرفوع
وأنهمافي معنى الآية, فهي المخصصة لأحاديث النهي عن صيامها . ثم قال :
 (( نعم, إن صح ما رواه الطحاوي والدارقطني والحاكم عن عبد الله بن حذافة مرفوعا : (( إن هذه أيام أكل . . . )) ( الحديث ) , كان هو المخصص لما ورد من النهي عن صومها )) .
فأقول: قد عرفت أن الحديث لا يصح, وأننا في غنية عنه بالأثر المشار إليه والآية .
وإن مما يجب التنبيه عليه : أن عزوه حديث الترجمة للطحاوي والحاكم خطأ فاحش,لأنه عندهما دون الزيادة المنكرة, كما تقدم بيانه في أثناء التخريج, وكأنه اعتمد فيه على السيوطي, فإنه كذلك عزاه في (( الجامع الكبير )) ! وهو من أوهامه رحمه الله . 

وزاد المعلق على (( السيل )) وهما آخر أفحش من الأول, فإنه علق على الحديث بقوله :

 (( يراجع مستدرك الحاكم في معنى الحديث434 / 1 )) .
ولدىالرجوع إلى الصفحة التي أشار إليها لم نجد فيها ما ذكر, بل فيها حديثان من الأحاديثالصحيحة التي سبقت الإشارة إليها وذكرنا بعضها وليس فيها كلها الإستثناء المذكور فيهذا الحديث المنكر, فهي مبطلة للمعنى الذي ادعاه لو تنبه !

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الدكتور /محمد قلعجي عفا الله عنه 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ق 1 / ص 390و ص 391و 393و394 )
( شد حقوك ولو بعقال . وفي رواية : بصرار ) .
ضعيف . أخرجه العقيلي في (( الضعفاء )) ( 3 / 314 ) , والديلمي في (( مسند الفردوس )) ( 226 ) _والرواية الأخرى له_ من طريق يحيى بن راشد قال :
حدثنا محمدبن حمران قال : حدثنا عمارة بن أبي المطراف عن يزيد بن أبي مريم السلولي عن أبيه قال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : . . . فذكره .
قلت : وهذاإسناد ضعيف, أورده العقيلي في ترجمة عمارة هذا, وقال :

 (( لا يتابع على حديثه, ولا يعرف إلا به )) .
ومنه قال الذهبي في (( الميزان )) _ وتبعه الحافظ في (( اللسان )) _ :

 (( لا يعرف )) .
ثم ساقه العقيلي بإسناده عن قتادة قال : قال عمر بن الخطاب
(( ليشد أحدكم حقوه ولو بعقال )) . وقال العقيلي :
 (( هذا أولى )) . وأقرهالحافظ .
قلت : وهو منقطع بين قتادة وعمر, فهو غير صحيح لا مرفوعا ولاموقوفا, ومع ذلك, 

أورده الدكتور القلعجي في فهرس الأحاديث الصحيحة الذي وضعه فيآخر كتاب (( ضعفاء العقيلي )) ( ص 519 ) , وأورده فيه باللفظ الموقوف, وكأنه توهم صحته من قول العقيلي فيه : ( هذا أولى ) ! ! له من مثله نماذج أخرى, وذكرت أحدها في مكانآخر متقدم .
والحديث, أورده السيوطي في (( الجامع الكبير )) من رواية الديلمي فقط
وكذلك حديث برقم ( 5671 ) ( يا أنس ! لباس الملائكة إلى أنصاف سوقها )  
"موضوع " أخرجه العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( 3/ 453 ) 
قال  الألباني رحمه الله : 
"وإن من طامات الدكتور القلعجي وجهالاته : أنه ذكره في جملة الأحاديثالصحيحة التي فهرسها في آخر " ضعفاء " العقيلي ( ص 525 ) ! والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

وكذلك حديث برقم ( 5672 ) ( غط رأسك من الناس وإن لم تجد إلا خيطا ) 
"موضوع " أخرجه العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( ص 249 ) 
 قال الألباني رحمه الله :
"والحديث مع كونه في " ضعفاء العقيلي " الذي نشره الدكتور القلعجي فقدنجا من جوره الذي تجلى في فهرسيه اللذين وضعهما في  آخره فإنه لم يورده في " الصحيحة "ولا في " الضعيفة " وفي كل منهما ما هو من حق الآخر عند أهل العلموالحديثان المتقدمان أقرب مثال مما أورده في " الصحيحة " وكان الأولى بهأن يوردهما في " الضعيفة " لو كان أهلا للتعليق والتحقيق !! وأما ماأورده من الأحاديث الصحيحة في " الضعيفة " ففيها مما هو متفق على صحتهالشيء الكثير .." 

وكذلك حديث برقم ( 5673 ) ( يا عائشة ! اهجري المعاصي فإنها أفضل الهجرة وحافظي علىالصلاة فإنها أفضل الجهاد ) 
"منكر " أخرجه العقيلي " في " الضعفاء " ( 4/ 149 ) 
قال الألباني رحمه الله : 
وأماالدكتور القلعجي فخالفهما كعادته لجهله المطبق بهذا العلم فذكره في الأحاديثالصحيحة التي فهرسها في آخر " الضعفاء " ( ص 525 ) !!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور / عمر عبد السلام تدمري غفر الله له ] 


ذكرهالشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى عند تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 5683 ) في " الضعيفة ( ج12/ ق1/ ص422 ) ( أتاني جبريل فحملني على جناحه الأيمن فكنت من ربي عز وجل كقاب قوسين أوأدنى .... الحديث ) 


قال الألباني : 
" باطل " أخرجه ابن جميع في " معجم  الشيوخ " ( ص 136-137 ) 
وإسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال البخاري غير محمد بن العباسوهو أب علي البغدادي وفي ترجمته ساق ابن جميع هذا الحديث وهو على شرط الخطيب ولكنهلم يورده 

ولذلك قال الدكتور المعلق عليه * عمر تدمري " : 
 " لم أجد له ترجمة " 
قال الألباني : 
" وفاته أنه أورده الذهبي في " الميزان " لهذه الرواية فقال : 
" ...... عن محمد بن أبي الثلج بغدادي عن يوسف بن موسى القطان بخبر باطلوعنه ابن جميع " 
قلت : يشير إلى هذا الحديث ووافقه الحافظ في " اللسان " ووقع فيه (ابن ابي المليح ) ! وهو تحريف مطبعي . 
ووجه حكمها على الحديث بالبطلان بعد جهالة راويه محمد بن العباس أنه مخالفللأحاديث الصحيحة الدالة على أن الذي دنا وصار بينه وبين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلمقدر قوسين إنما هو جبريل عليه السلام 
" انظر تفسير ابن كثير لهذه الآية " انتهى . 

 وفي الحديث الذي يليه برقم ( 5684 )" الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ص 425 )  (رأيت على باب الجنة مكتوبا : لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله علي أخو رسول الله ) .

قال الألباني : 
" موضوع " أخرجه ابن عدي في " الكامل " وابن حبان في" الضعفاء والمجروحين " والقطيعي في " زوائده على فضائل الصحابةلأحمد " وابن عساكر " في " تاريخ دمشق " وكذلك ابن جميع في" معجم الشيوخ " ( ص 143 ) باسناد مغاير 
ورواه القطيعي ( 1135 ) باسناد واهي . وفيه زيادة ( ... علي أخي وصاحب لوائي )

وبالجملة فآفة الحديث كادح هذا وقد عرفت أنه يروي الأحاديث الموضوعة عن الثقاتوقد قال ابن حبان في كتابه " المجروحين " ( 2/ 229 ) 
" كان ممن يرووي عن الثقات الأشياء المقلوبات حتى يسبق إلى القلب أنه كانالمتعمد لها أو غفل عن الاتقان حتى غلب الاوهام الكثيرة فكثر المناكير في روايتهفاستحق بها الترك " 

وقال ابن حبان في " المجروحين " 
" له نسخة كتبناها عنه أكثرها موضوعة ومقلوبة " 

[ تنبيه ] 
نقل الدكتر تدمري في تعليقه على " معجم الشيوخ " عن الشيخ محمدالباقر المحمودي – والظاهر أنه شيعي – انه خرج الحديث بروايتين ساقهما ولفظهماواحد ! عزا الأولى لابن عدي في " الكامل " والأخرى ( للإمام أحمد "في " باب فضائل علي رضي الله عنه ) فأقول – والله المستعان - : 

في هذا التخريج ثلاثة أوهام فاحشة : 
الأولى : سكوتهما عن الحديث ! وهو موضوع بشهادة الحفاظ المتقدمين ابن حبانوالذهبي والقسطلاني . 
الثانية : إيهمامها القراء أن للحديث راويتين ! والحقيقة أنه رواية واحدةمدراها على كادح كما سبق 
الثالثة : عزوهما الحديث لإمام أحمد في الباب وهذا خطأ لأن أحمد لا دخل له فيهذا الحديث ولا رواه وإنما هو من زوائد القطيعي كما سبق تخريجه 
مثل هذا الوهم يقع كثير من المتعلقين بهاذ العلموبخاصة الشيعة منهم وبعضهم قد يفعلون ذلك عمدا تدليسا وتضليلا !! 

]فائدة ] 
بهذهالمناسبة اقول : 
إنالأحاديث المروية في كتاب " فضائل الصحابة " للإمام أحمد ثلاثة أنواع : 
الأوى: من رواية القطيعي عن عبد الله بن الإمام أحمد عن أبيه 
الثانية: من رواية القطيعي عن عبد الله بن أحمد عن شيوخه غير أبيه 
الثالثة: من رواية القطيعي عن شيوخه غير عبد الله بن أحمد 

ومنلا علم له بالأسانيد وطبقات الرواة يتوهم من مجرد رؤيته الحديث في كتاب "الفضائل " أنه من رواية أحمد وليس كذلك فينبغي التنبيه حتى لا ينسب للإمامأحمد من الحديث ما لم يروه فيساء إليه كما هو الشأن في هذا الحديث الموضوع واللهأعلم . انتهى من كلام الألباني رحمه الله .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / الدكتورعمر تدمري عفا الله عنه  


ذكرهالشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ق1/ ص 432 ) 
برقم( 5689 ) ( من ختم عمله فلم يرضخ لقرابته ممن لم يرثه ختم عمله بمعصية ...الحديث  " 

  قال الألباني : 
"منكر " أخرجه ابن جميع في " معجم الشيوخ " ( ص 282 ) 
[تنبيه ] 
علقالدكتور تدمري على هذا الحديث فقال : 
"أخرجه البخاري ( 5/ 290 ) في الوصايا باب قول الله تعالى { وإذا حضر القسمة أولوالقربى ...} " !
قلت: وهذا تخريج عجيب غريب موهم أن الحديث رواه البخاري ! ولا شيء من ذلك ألبتة فإنكإذا  رجعت إلى المكان الذي اشار إليه من" البخاري " لم تجد فيه إلا حديث ابن عباس الموقوف عليه  تفسير الآية المذكورة قال : 
"هي محكمة وليست بمنسوخة " ] انتهى .

وفيحديث برقم ( 5690 ) في " الضعيفة " ( نهى عن الإقناع والتصويب في الصلاة) 
قالالألباني : 
ضعيفجدا 
أخرجهابن جميع في " معجم الشيوخ " ( ص 303 ) 
وقالرحمه الله – الألباني : 
"قد عزا الدكتور تدمري في تعليقه على " المعجم " هذا الحديث للترمذيوالنسائي والدرامي ! وهو خطأ محض يشبه خطأه المذكور في الحديث الذي قبله فإني لما رجعتإلى السنن الثلاثة التي اشار إلى موضع الحديث فيها تبين أنه يعني حديث أبي حميدالساعدي قال : 
" كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ركع اعتدل فلمينصب رأسه ولم يقنعه " ! 
وذلك يدل – كالحديث السابق – أن الدكتور لا معرفة له بهذا العلم او على الأقلبفن التخريج ! فهو يخبط فيه خبط العشواء في الليلة الظلماء وإلا كيف استجاز عزوحديث قولي إلى من لم يروه لمجرد كونهم رووا في الباب حديثا آخر من فعله صلى اللهعليه وسلم !![ انتهى . 


وكذلك في حديث رقم _ 56 92 ) " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 437 ) 
حديث " ( يا غلام ! من أنا ؟ فقال : أنت رسول الله فقال له : بارك اللهفيك . ثم إن الغلام لم يتكلم بعدها ) 
قال الألباني : 
ضعيف جدا 
أخرجه ابن جميع في " معجمه " ( ص 354 ) ومن طريقه البيهقي في "الدلائل " والخطيب في " التاريخ " قال : حدثني العباس بن محبوببمكة حدثنا أبي حدثني جدي شاصونة ابن عبيد حدثني معرض بن عبيد الله اليمامي عنأبيه عن جده قال : حججت حجة الوداع ... 
قال الألباني :
وهذا إسناد ضعيف جدا مسلسل بالضعفاء والمجهولين : 
أولا : العباس بن محبوب قال الحافظ في " اللسان " 
( ... ابو الفضل المعروف ب ( ابن شاصونة ) بصري الأصل سكن جدة قال مسلمة بنقاسم : ضعيف الحديث لا يكتب حديثه وكان لي صديقا ) 
وأماالدكتور عمر تدمري فقال في تعليقه على " المعجم " : 
  " لم أجد له ترجمة " ! 
وكمله من مثل هذا النفي " !! ] انتهى .


وفي حديث برقم ( 5694 ) ( من غزا غزوة في سبيل اللهعز وجل فقد أدى الى الله عز وجل جميع طاعته { فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر } 
قال الألباني : 
موضوع 
أخرجه ابن جميع في " معجمه " ( ص 366 ) من طريقالقاسم ابن بهرام عن قتادة عن أنس مرفوعا به 
قلت هذا موضوع آفته القاسم هذا 
قال ابن حبان في " المجروحين " ( 2/ 214 ) 
" القاسم بن بهرام أبو همدان شيخ كان على القضاء ب (هيت ) يروي عن أبي الزبير العجائب لا يجوز به بحال " 

والحديث عزاه الدكتور عمر تدمري في تعليقه على " المعجم " لابنماجه في الجهاد " ! وهذا كذب على ابن ماجه سببه الجهل بهذا العلم فإن الذيعند ابن ماجه في الباب المشار إليه إنما هو حديث آخر برقم ( 2761 ) من رواية جمعمن الصحابة ليس منهم أنس ..وفيه : ( ومن غزا بنفسه في سبيل الله وأنفق في وجه ذلك فله بكلدرهم سبع مئة ألف درهم ثم تلا هذه الآية { والله يضاعف لمن يشاء } " 
ومعذلك فإسناده ضعيف كما في " المشكاة " ( 3857 ) وغيره 
فتأملكم في هذا العزو من تخليط وكم له من تخاليط سبق بيان بعضها ! 


وقال الألباني في حديث رقم ( 5695 ) 
( من لم يرعو عند الشيب ولم يستح من العيب ولم يخش الله بالغيب فليس لله عزوجلفيه حاجة ) 
موضوع . أخرجه ابن جميع في " معجم الشيوخ " ( ص 375 ) 
وأما الدكتور تدمري فلم يزد على قوله في تعليقه على ترجمة الشيخ الحلبي هذا : 
 " ولم أجد له ترجمة " ! 
وهذا مما يدل الباحث على أن الرجل لا معرفة عنده بعلم الجرح والتعديل وما أذكرأني رأيته جرح راويا لحديث ما ولو كن كذابا وكل ما صنعه في تخريج هذا الحديث أنهقال : 
" ذكره الديلمي بلا سند عن جابر مرفوعا : " تمييز الطيب منالخبيث  214 ) 
وصاحب " التمييز " تابع فيما قال لأصله " المقاصد الحسنة" للسخاوي رقم ( 1177 ) وتبعهما العجلوني في " كشف الخفاء " ( 2611) إلا أنه قال : 
" قال ابن الفرس : ضعيف " ! ] انتهى . 
وغير ذلك من الهفوات والأخطاء والأوهام عفا الله عنه ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الشيخ / محمدبن عبد الرحمن ابن مقبول الأهدل اليماني ] 


ذكرهالشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ق 1/ ص 451 ) 
عندتعليقه على حديث برقم ( 5701 ) ( ما من عبد يبسط كفيه دبر كل صلاة ثم يقول : اللهمإلهي وإله ابراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب وإله جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل – عليهما لاسلام –أسألك أن تستجيب دعوتي فإني مضطر وتعصمني في ديني فإني مبتلى وتنالي برحمتك فإنيمذنب .... الحديث " 

ضعيفجدا 
أخرجهابن السني في " عملاليوم واليلة " ( رقم 135 ) عن أبي يعقوب إسحاق بن خالد بن يزيد البالسي :ثنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن القرشي عن خصيف عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه مرفوعا 

وهذا إسناد ضعيف جدا مسلسل بالضعفاء : 
الأول : خصيف وهو ابن عبد الرحمن الجزري – قال الحافظ في" التقريب " 
" صدوق سيء الحفظ خلط بآخره " 
الثاني : عبد الرحمن القرشي قال الذهبي في " الميزان" 
" اتهمه الإمام أحمد وقال النسائي  وغيره : ليس بثقة ثم ساق له حديثا بلفظ : 
" من تقلد سيفا في سبيل الله قلده وشاحين يوم القيامةمن الجنة لا تقوم لهما الدنيا وما فيها ...." الحديث 
وقال الذهبي : 
" هو من بلاياه " 
الثالث : إسحاق بن خالد بن يزيد البالسي 
قال ابن عدي في " الكامل " ( 1/ 337 ) 
" روى غير حديث منكر عن جماعة من الشيوخ ورواياته تدلبأنه ضعيف :
وأما ابن حبان فذكره في " الثقات " ( 8/ 120 ) 
والحديث أورده السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير "وعزاه لأبي الشيخ اي      والديلمي وابنعساكر وابن النجار وقال : 
" وهو واه " ! 

قال الألباني : 
" ومن هذا التخريج والتحقيق تعلم أن قول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن ابن مقبولالأهدل اليماني في رسالته " سنية رفع اليدين في الدعاء بعد الصلوات المكتوبة" ( ص 131 ) :
" وفيإسناده عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن فيه مقال ( ) وصريح في ميزان الاعتدال "وغيره بأنه حديث ضعيف لكن يعمل به في فضائل الأعمال " ! 
وأقره الشيخ عبد الله الغماري الذي قدم له وعلق عليه ! 

لكن قول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن مقبول الأهدل اليماني " (لكنه يعملبه ....)
فاسد الاعتبار لأن من شروط العمل بالحديث الضعيف عند من يقول به : 
-     أن لا يشتد ضعفه كما ذكر ذلك الغماري نفسه فيبعض رسائله مثل كتيبه " القول المقنع " ( ص 4 ) وقد حشاه كذبا وزوراوسفاهة وقلة حياء فراجع إن شئت مقدمة المجلد الثالث من " الضعيفة " .انتهى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ أبو محمد عبد الوهاب مهية الجزائري  المالكي  ] 


ذكره الشيخ في " الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ص 452 ) 
( مامِنْ عَبْدٍ يَبْسُطُ كفَّيْهِ دُبُرَ كلِّ صَلاة ، ثم يقول : اللهمَّ إلهي وإله إبراهيمَوإسحاقَ ويعقوبَ ، وإله جبرائيلَ وميكائيلَ وإسرافيلَ - عليهم السلام - ! أسألُكَ أنتستجيب دعوتي ؛ فإني مُضطر ، وتعصمَني في ديني ؛ فإني مُبْتَلى ، وتنالَني برَحمَتِك؛ فإني مُذنبٌ ، وتنفي عني الفقرَ ؛ فإني مُتَمَسْكنٌ ؛ إلا كان حقاً على الله عز وجلأَنْ لا يَرُدَّ يدَيْهِ خَائبتين ) .

ضعيف جداً .
أخرجه ابن السني في (( عمل اليوم والليلة )) ( رقم 135 ) عن أبي يعقوب إسحاق بنخالد بن يزيد البالسي : ثنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن القرشي عن خُصيف عن أنس بن مالكرضي الله عنه مرفوعاً .
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ مسلسل بالضعفاء :
الأول: خُصيف - وهو ابن عبد الرحمن الجزري - ؛ قال الحافظ في (( التقريب )) :
 (( صدوق سيئ الحفظ ، خلط بآخره ))
ثم رايت المدعو ( عبد الوهاب مهية ) الجزائري نحا نحوهما في رسالة له سماها ((كشف الأكِنَّة عما قيل إنه بدعة وهو سنة ))! فأعلَّالحديث بعبد العزيز هذا فقط ! بل تبين لي أنه مقلد له في كثير من بدعه التي زعم أنهاسنة ؛ تمسكاً منه بمعمومات لم يَجْرِ عَمَلُ السلف عليها ، أو باحاديث واهية لا يجوزالعمل بها ولو في فضائل الأعمال لشدة ضعفها ؛ كهذا .

ومن ذلك : أن الشيخ الغماري قال ( ص 131 ) من رسالته المتقدمة:
 (( أخرج الحافظ أبوبكر بن أبي شيبة في (( مصنفه )) عن الأسود العامري عن أبيه قال :

صليت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الفجر ، فلما سلَّم انحرف ورفع يديه ودعا . . الحديث )) .
كذا قال ! وفيه كذب وخطأ مكشوفان :
أما الكذب؛ فقوله : (( ورفع يديه ودعا )) ! فإن هذه الزيادة لا أصل لها في (( المصنف )) ولاعنده غيره ممن أخرج الحديث ، وإنما هي مما أملاه عليه هواه - والعياذ بالله تعالى- ! فالحديث في موضعين من (( المصنف )) بإسناد واحد :
فقال في(( الموضع الاول )) ( 1 / 302 ) : حدثنا هُشَيم قال : أنا يعلى بن عطاء عن جابر بنيزيد [ بن ] الأسود العامري عن أبيه قال : . . فذكر الحديث إلى قوله : (( فلما سلَّمانحرف )) . ولم يزد
 ثم ساقه في الموضع الآخر ( 2 / 274 - 275 ) - وبالسندنفسه - نحوه مطولاً ، وفيه :
 (( فلما قضى صلاته وانحرف ؛ إذا هو برجلين في آخرالقوم لم يصلِّيَا معه . . )) الحديث .
وهكذاأخرجه أحمد ( 4 / 160 - 161 ) ، وابن سعد في (( الطبقات )) ( 5 / 517 ) من طريق هشيمبه .
وتابعه : جماعةعن يعلى بن عطاء به .
أخرجه أصحاب السنن وغيرهم مختصراً ومطولاً ، وهو مخرج في (( صحيح أبي داود )) ( 590 ، 627 ) .
ورواه الطبراني في (( المعجم الكبير ) ( 22 / 232 - 235 ) عن هشيم وغيره


قلت :
فهذا كله مما يؤكد بطلان تلك الزيادة وبطلان ذكرها في الحديث . وأما هل كان ذلك عمداً من الشيخأم عن سهو ؛ فذلم مما لا يعلمه إلا العليم بما في الصدور ، وإن كان تَعَمُّدُهُ ليسببعيد عن أمثاله من أهل الأهواء ، ولا سيما وقد صرح بين يديه بأنه يقوي حديث الترجمة! ! ( كالمستجير بالرمضاء من النار ) !
ذلك هوالكذب في الحديث .
وأما الخطأ؛ فهو في إسناده ؛ فإنه جعله من مسند ( الأسود العامري عن أبيه ) ! وهذا الابن جاهليلو يذكر في الصحابة ، فماذا يقال عن أبيه ؟ ! وإنما هو من مسند ابنه ( يزيد ابن الأسودالعامري ) كما تقدم في إسناد (( المصنَّف )) ، وكذلك هو عند كل مخرجي الحديث ممن ذكرناوغيرهم ، وفي كتب التراجم أيضاً كـ (( الإصابة )) وغيره . فالحديث ليزيد بن الأسود، وليس بـ ( أبي الأسود ) !
وهذا مما يدلعلى جهل بالغ أو على قلة التحقيق . وأحلاهما مر !
ولقد قلَّدهفي ذلك كله في الكذب والخطأ ذاك الجزائري ؛ فساق الحديث ( ص23 ) : ( عن الأسود العامري. . ) بالزيادة ! وعزاه لابن أبي شيبة في (( مصنفه )) ! !
ولم يكتف بذلك؛ بل أتبعه بحديث آخر ضعيف ؛ مغتراً بتحسين بعضهم إياه جاهلاً او متجاهلاً تضعيف البخاريوالعقيلي وابن عبد البر في بحث مبسط أجريته عليه فيما سيأتي برقم ( 6546 ) .

ثم تطاول على بعض أفاضل العلماء ؛ فقال :
 (( قلت : وهذا يرد قول الشيخ بن ( كذا ! ) باز حفظه الله : ولم يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

انه كان يرفع يديه بعد صلاة الفريضة ، وما يفعله بعض الناس من رفع أيديهم بعد صلاة الفريضة بدعةلا أصل لها . ا هـ ( من مخالفات الطهارة والصلاة 1 / 190 ) . وأنت خبير بضعف هذا الكلام- مع جلالة قائله - بما سبق ذكره - فتنبه ولا تغتر بقول حتى تعرف مستنده )) !
قلت : 
وهذا التنبيه حق ؛ لكنه هو أحق به ؛ لأنه اغتر بأحاديثضعيفة لا يعرف ضعفها ؛ لجهله بهذا العلم أو تجاهلها ، ولعمومات لم يجر عمل السلف بها، فما أشبهه بمن يرفع يديه إذا جلس للتشهد الاخير ؛ عملاً بالعمومات التي تشبث بها!
وهذا هو شبهةالذين يستحسنون البدع في الدين ، ولا يقيمون وزنا للنصوص القاطعة بكمال الدين ، ولايعتبرون بأقوال السلف الناهية عن الإحداث في الدين كقول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه :
 (( اقتصادُ في سُنَّةٍ ؛ خيرٌ من اجتهادٍ في بدعةٍ)) .
وهو منهج الشيخ عبد الله الغماري ومن جرى مجراه من المبتدعة الذين لا يفرقون بين العادة والعبادة، أو بين المباحات والطاعات ، فيقيسون هذه على تلك التي لم يات بها النبي صلى اللهعليه وسلم لبيانها وتفصيل القول في جزئياتها ؛ بل قال :
 (( أنتم أعلم بدنياكم )) . رواه مسلم . وقال في العبادات:
 (( مَنْ أَحْدَثَ في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه ؛ فهورد )) . رواه مسلم
 نسأل الله لنا ولهم الهداية . ] انتهى 

قال الألباني ( ص 452 ) : 
" ثم رأيت المدعو ( عبد الوهاب مهية )الجزائري نحا نحوهما في رسالة في سماها " سماها " كشف الأكنة عما قيل فيه  بدعة وهو سنة " ! 

 ومن بين الأسئلة التي وجهت الى اللجنة الدائمة  حول كتاب ( كشف الأكنة عما قيل إنه بدعة وهو سنة ) ومن فتاوى اللجنة – ( 2/ 101 ومابعدها ) الفتوى رقم ( 20232 ) 
فاجابت : 
" الكتاب المسمى ( كشف الأكنة عما قيل فيه بدعةوسنة ) 

( بالاطلاع على هذا الكتاب تبين أن مؤلفه ليس من أهل العلم والتحقيق الذين تؤخذ عنهم الأحكام الشرعية وقد ذكر أشياء على أنها سنن وهي من البدع والواجب الروع الى كتب العلماء المحققين المشهود لهم بالديانة والأمانةوالرسوخ في العلم ) انتهى .  اللجنةالدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء  .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الفاضل المحقق / مصطفى عبد الواحد عفا الله عنه 



 ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله  في " الضعيفة " ( ج12/ ق1/ ص 471 ) 

عند تعليقه على حديث ( لما خلق الله الأرض واستوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وخلقالعرش كتب على ساق العرش : محمد رسول الله خاتم الأنبياء وخلق الجنة التي اسكنهاآدم وحواء فكتب اسمي على الأبواب والأوراق والقباب والخيام وآدم بين الروح والجسد.....الحديث ) 

  " منكر " نقلته من مجموع  فتاوى ابن تيمية " ( 2/ 150 ) وهو ف رسالة له في بيان حقيقة مذهب الاتحادية وبطلانه محفوظة في " الكواكب الدراري" ( 39/ 103 / 1) لابن عروة الحنبلي ومنه صححت بعض الأخطاء وقعت في "المجموع " ومن كتب الرجال " 

وهذاالإسناد رجاله كلهم معروفون ثقات غير محمد بن صالح فلم أعرفه ومن فوقه من رجال" التهذيب " 

فالظاهر ان الآفة من محمد بن صالح الذي لم أعرفه ولم يذكره الخطيب في شيوخ الوزان ولذلك قلت : إن الحديث منكر فلوفرض أنه ثقة فهو شاذ لأنه قد خالفه جمع من الثقات فرروه مختصرا جدا بلفظ : 
" " كتبت ( وفي لفظ : كنت ) نبيا وآدم بين الروحوالجسد ) 
وقد توبع على ذلك إبراهيم بن طهمان من جمع وقد خرجترواياتهم في " الصحيحة " ( 1856 ) وكلها أجمعت على رواية الحديث بهذااللفظ المختصر ولم يذكر أحد منهم هذا اللفظ الطويل المنكر . والله أعلم . 

( تنبيه ) : 
رجعت من أجل تصحيح بعض الأخطاء المطبعية إلى النسخة المطبوعة من كتاب " الوفابفضائل المصطفى " طبع سنة ( 1386 ه ) فتبين أنه مختصر " الوفا "لأنه محذوف الأسانيد وهو مما لم ينتبه له محققه الفاضل مصطفى عبد الواحد والله أعلم . 

   ثم رأيت الشيخ الغماري عزا في رسالته "إتحاف الأذكياء " ( ص 19 ) للحافظ أنه قوى اسناده ولم يذكر الكتاب ولم أعثرعليه في " الفتح " بعد البحث عنه في مظانه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ العلامة / أحمد شاكر رحمه الله 
 الشيخ  / حسين سليم أسد  غفر الله له  


ذكرهما الشيخ عند تعليقه على حديث برقم (5712 ) في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 475-476) ( وهن شر غالب لمن غلب ) 
أخرجه البخاري في التاريخ الكبير ( 1 / ق2 / 61 ) وابن سعد في الطبقات ( 7 / 53 ) وعبد الله بن احمد( 2 / 201 - 202 ) وأبي يعلي ( 12 / 287 - 288 ) من طريق أبي معشر البراء حدثني صدقةبن طيسلة حدثني معن بن ثعلبة المازني - والحي بعد - قال حدثني الأعشى المازني قال
أتيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأنشدته
 يا مالك الناس وديان العرب *** أني لقيت ذربة منالذرب
 غدوت أبغيها الطعام في رجب *** فخلفتني بنزاع وهرب
 أخلفت العهد ولطت بالذنب *** وهن شر غالب لمن غلب
 قال : فجعل يقول ( وهن شر . . . ) الخ
 قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد ( 4 / 332 )
رواه عبد اللهبن أحمد ورجاله ثقات !
وتبعه الشيخ أحمدشاكر في تعليقه علي المسند فقال( 11 / 113 )
وإسناده صحيح وهومن زيات عبد الله بن احمد
 قال الألباني رحمه الله 
وأري أن ذلك من تساهلهما واعتدادهما بتوثيق ابن حبان ومن المعلوم أن ابن حبان يوثقالمجهولين في كثير من الأحيان كما تقدم التنبيه علي ذلك مرارا في هذه السلسلة وغيرهافلابد من النظر فيما يتفرد به من التوثيق فأن صدقة هذا ذكره البخاري في ( التاريخ) ( 2 / 2 / 295 ) وابن أبي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل ( 2 / 1 / 433 - 434 ) وابن حبانفي أتباع التابعين من الثقات ( 6 / 468 ) برواية أبي معشر هذا فقط فهو حسب القواعدالحديثية مجهول ولا يخرجه من الجهالة توثيق ابن حبان لما ذكرنا من عادته في توثيق المجهولينفتأمل
 ثم ساق عبد الله بن احمد ( 2 / 202 ) للحديثإسنادا أخر بنحوه مطولا ولكنه إسناد مظلم وقال فيه الهيثمي :
 ( فيه جماعة لم اعرفهم )
وقد بسط الكلام عليهم جدا الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله وغالبه نقله من التعجيل للحافظ ابن حجر وخلاصته أنأربعة منهم علي نسق واحد مجهولون وهم أبو سلمة عبيد بن عبد الرحمن الحنفي حدثني الجنيدبن أمين بن ذروة بن طريف ابن بهصل الحرمازي حدثني أبي أمين بن ذروة عن أبيه ذروة بننضلة عن أبيه نضلة بن طريف : أن رجلا يقال له الاعشي .... الحديث بطوله .

( تنبيه ) 

عزا المعلق علي مسند أبي يعلي- حسين سليم أسد -  الحديث منالوجهين للإمام احمد وعزاه غيره من الوجه الأخر إليه ! اغترارا منهم بخطأ مطبعي وقع في الطبعة القديمة وهو زيادة ( حدثي أبي ) بين عبدالله بن احمد وشيخه . روي الوجه الأول عن شيخه محمد بن أبي بكر المقدمي والأخر عن العباسبن عبد العظيم


العنبري وكلاهمامن شيوخ عبد الله بل العنبري من شيوخه الإمام احمد كما في تهذيب المزي
ولذلك عزا الهيثمي الوجهين لعبد الله بن احمد وعلي هذا جري الحافظ في التعجيل وغيرهثم الشيخ احمد شاكر فنص علي خطا ما في الطبعة المذكورة وأن الحديث من روايةعبد الله وليس من رواية أبيه
 ولم يكتف المومي إليه بخطئه في العزو المذكوربل زاد ( ضغثا علي إبالة ) فقال
 وقد وهم الحافظ إذ نسبه في الإصابة ( 6 / 9 ) إليعبد الله بن احمد في زوائده علي المسند !
وهو الواهم كما عرفت علي أن الحافظ قد عزاه في ترجمة الاعشي المازني لأحمد أيضا فكأنه تنبه فيما بعد لهذا الخطأ فرجع عنه إلي الصواب في الموضعالذي أشار إليه المومي إليه !
ومن غرائبه أنه تعقب توهيمه للحافظ نقل عن شيخه الهيثمي عزوه إياه لعبد الله بن احمد من الوجهيندون أي تعليق ] انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المفتي العام للإردن   الدكتورنوح علي سلمان  رحمه الله 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة "(ج12/ ص 508)  عند تعليقه على 
حديث ( إن الله عز وجل يحب الصمت عند ثلاث : عند تلاوةالقرآن وعند الزحف وعند الجنازة ) 


أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " ( 5 / 242 / 5130 ) من طريق معتمربن سليمان : ثنا ثابت بن زيد عن رجل عن زيد بن أرقم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: . . . فذكره .
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف ظاهر الضعف ، وله علتان :
الأولى : جهالة الرجل الذي لم يسم ، وبه - فقط - أعله الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد" ( 3 / 29 ) ! فقصّر .
والأخرى : ضعف ثابت بن زيد - وهو ابن ثابت بن زيد بن أرقم - ؛ وأورده العقيلي في" الضعفاء " ( 1 / 174 ) ، وروي بسنده الصحيح عن الإمام أحمد أنه قال


حدثنا عنه معتمر، له أحاديث مناكير . قيل له : تحدث عنه ؟ قال نعم . قيل : أهو ضعيف ؟ قال أنا أحدِّثعنه " . وقال ابن حبان في " الضعفاء " ( 1 / 206 - 207 ) :
 " يروي المناكير عن المشاهير ، حدث عنه ابنأبي عروبة والمعتمر بن سليمان ، كان الغالب على حديثه الوهم ، لا يحتج به إذا انفرد" .
وأورده الذهبي في" ضعفائه " لقول أحمد المتقدم فيه :
" له مناكير " . ونقل المناوي في " فيض القدير" عن ابن الجوزي أنه قال : " قال أحمد : ليس بصحيح " . وأما ما نقلهعن ابن حجر أنه قال :
 " في سنده راوٍ لم يسم ، وآخر مجهول" واعتمده في التيسير " فليس بدقيق ؛ لأنه ليس فيه من يحتمل أن يكون مجهولاغير ثابت بن زيد ، وقد علمت أنه معروف بالضعف .
 ( تنبيه ) :
 من أعجب ما رأيت من الأخطاء والأوهام في تخريجالأحاديث النبوية ، ومن دائرة رسمية مسؤولة : ما جاء في تخريج هذا الحديث في رسالةالمفتي العام في الأردن المسماة : " فتوى شرعية في أحكام القبور والجنائز" ، قال ( ص 10 ) :
" رواه أحمد ومسلم و أصحاب السنن عن عقبة " !
وهذا محض اختلاق ، لا أدري كيف وقع له ، ولعله من بعض الموظفين عنده ،
 وإن كان ذلك لا يعني رفع مسؤوليته عنه!
وهذه الرسالة تقع في خمس صفحات صغيرة ، وهي في الجملة مفيدة ؛ إلا

فيما تفرد به المؤلف كقوله في الكتابة على القبر :
 " ونرى أنه لا مانع من كتابة اسمالميت وتاريخ وفاته على حجر يثبت فوق القبر " .
وهذه جرأة عجيبة ، وتقدم بين يدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فإنه يعلم أنه عليهالسلام قد نهى أن يكتب على القبر ، وقد ذكره المؤلف نفسه من قبل ، ثم أقدم على مخالفتهبمجرد الرأي تسليكا لواقع الناس ! والله المستعان .
وقد يدعي مُدَّعٍ أن ذلك لضرورة معرفة القبر حين تكثر القبور . فنقول : نعم ؛ ولكنألا يكفي في ذلك كتابة الاسم فقط لأن الضرورة تقدر بقدرها ، وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فمابال كتابة تاريخ وفاة الميت ؟ !
وراجع لهذه المسألة كتابي " أحكام الجنائز وبدعها " ( ص 206 ) .
ثم إن مما يلفت النظر في الرسالة المذكورة : أن مادتها - على صغر حجمها منقولةمن بعض الكتب المطبوعة ، مصرح بأسمائها في التعليق عليها ، اللهم إلا واحداً منها لم يشر إليه مطلقاً ، ألا وهو كتابي " أحكام الجنائز" ، والسبب مما لا يخفى على كل قارئ لبيب ! فقد جاء في أول صفحة منها ، وأول تعليقعليها - ما نصه - تخريجا لحديث جابر في اللحد ، ورفع القبر نحواً من شبر :
 " (1) رواه ابن حبان ( وقع في التعليق : ابنجابر ! ) في صحيحه ( 2160 ) والبيهقي ( 3 / 410 ) وإسناده حسن . نيل الأوطار : الشوكاني4 / 125 ، 126 " .
وهذا العزو لـ" نيل الأوطار " باطل من وجهين :
الأول : أن التخريج المذكور لا وجود له في الموضعين المشار إليهما من " النيل" ،

وغاية ما فيهقوله في تخريج أحاديث اللحد :
 (( وعن جابر عند ابن حبان شاهد بنحو حديث سعد بنأبي وقاص ))
قالالألباني رحمه الله  : 
وحديث سعد ليسفيه رفع القبر نحوا من شبر !
والآخر : أنالتخريج المذكور بأرقامه يستحيل صدوره من الإمام الشوكاني ؛
 لعدم وجود المطابع في زمانه كما هو ظاهر بداهة .فلمن هذا التخريج ؟ !
هو لكاتب هذهالسطور في كتابه السابق الذكر (( أحكام الجنائز )) , نقله المؤلف منه 
( ص 150 ) بالحرفالواحد ثم لم يعزه إليه , وإنما إلى الشوكاني ولو اطلع 
الشوكاني أوغيره من الفضلاء الأتقياء عليه ؛ لبالغ في الإنكار على فاعله - وما 
إخاله المفتي! - ولنصحه بنصيحة شعيب عليه السلام لقومه
 : " أَوْفُوا الْكَيْلَ وَلَا تَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُخْسِرِينَ . وَزِنُوا بِالْقِسْطَاسِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ . وَلَا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءَهُمْ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الأستاذ / محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله 
         الأستاذ الشيخ  / زهير الشاويش رحمه الله 
         الاستاذ الدكتور / المرعشلي رحمه الله تعالى 

ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة" ( ج12 / ص 522)
عند تعليقه على حديث " ما جاءني زائرا لا يعلمه حاجة إلا زيارتي كان حقا على أن أكون له شفيعا يوم القيامة ) 

ضعيف جداً .
أخرجه الطراني في« المعجم الكبير » ( 12 / 291 / 13149 ) و « الأوسط » ( 1 / 277 / 2 / 4683 - بترقيمي) ، والخلعي في
« الفوائد » ( ق/ 111 / 1 ) ، وابن النجار في « تاريخ المدينة » ( 387 ) من
 طريق مسلمة بن سالم الجهني : حدثني عبيد الله بنعمر ( وقال بعضهم : عبد الله
 ابن عمر ) عن نافع عن سالم عن ابن عمر مرفوعاً .وقال الطبراني :

« لم يروه عن عبيد الله إلا مسلمة » .
قلت : ويقال فيه : ( مسلم ) ، وهو ضعيف جداً ؛ قال أبو داود :
« ليس بثقة» .
ذكره في « التهذيب» ، ومن قبله الذهبي في « الميزان » ، ثم ساق له هذا
 الحديث من طريق الخلعي بسنده عن الدراقطني ، وذكرأن الدراقطني أخرجه في
« سننه » ! وماأظنه إلا وهماً ؛ فإنه ليس فيه ، ولا جاء له ذكر في فهارسه التي

 وضعها الدكتور المرعشلي .

والحديث ؛ قدبسط الكلام عليه ابن عبد الهادي في « الصارم المنكي » وبيّن
 ضعفه ؛ بل بطلانه ، فمن شاء الاطلاع عليه رجع إليه.
 ( تنبيه ) : ذكرنا أن بعض الرواة جعلوا الحديث منرواية عبد الله بن عمر ؛
 المكبَّر ، وهو الذي جزم به الضياء في « الأحكام» وقبله البيهقي ؛ كما ذكر الحافظ
 في « التلخيض » ( 2 / 267 ) ، فإذا صحَّ ذلك فهوعلة أخرى في الحديث .
ويمكن استخراجعلة ثالثة له ، وهي الاضطراب في متنه :
فقد روي عنهبلفظ الترجمة المذكور أعلاه .
وروي عنه بلفظ:
« من زار قبري؛ وجبت له شفاعتي » .
وهو مخرج في« الإرواء» ( 1128 ) .
وروي من حديث أنس نحو حديث الترجمة ، وقد مضى برقم ( 5732 ) .



ومن طريق أخرى واهية عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه بلفظ :
« من حج ، فزارقبري بعد موتي ؛ كان كمن زراني في حياتي » .
ومضى أيضا فيأول الكتاب برقم ( 47 ) ، وذكرت هناك كلام شيخ الإسلام
 ابن تيمية في أحاديث الزيارة ، وأنها كلها ضعيفة، فراجعه .
ووجه الاضطرابفي المتن هو أن حديث الترجمة وما في معناه ـ كحديث
 أنس المشار إليه آنفاَ ـ ظاهر أن المقصود به زيارتهعليه الصلاة والسلام في حياته ،
 فلو أنه صح ؛ لم يصلح شاهداَلأحاديث زيارة قبره ـصلى الله عليه وسلم ـ كما هو ظاهر لا يخفى على أحد .
وإذا تبين ضعفالحديث ، وانكشفت علته ؛ فلا ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يغتر بما
 نقله السندي في « حاشيته على ابن ماجه » ( 2 /268 ـ التازية ) عن الدميري :
أن الحديث صححهعبد الحق وأبو علي بن السكن ، وقوله :
« وقولهما أولى من قول من طعن في ذلك » !
لأنه مجرد دعوى ىلا دليل عليها ، بل البحث العلمي يرفضه رفضاَ باتاَ ؛ كما
 يدلك عليه هذا التخريج و التحقيق .

ومن المؤسف أن كلام السندي هذا نقله الأستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي في
 تعليقه على « ابن ماجه » ( 2 / 1039 ) مسلماَ به، الأمر الذي يدل القارئ أنه لم
يكن على معرفة بهذا العلم الشريف ، ثم تورط به أخونا الأستاذ زهير الشاويش
 فنقله حرفياَ في تعليقه على « صحيح ابن ماجه » (2 / 197 ) ، حيث اعتمد فيه
 أكثر تعليقات الأستاذ ، و منها هذا التعليق المخالفللمنهج العلمي الذي لا يخالفنا

فيه إن شاء الله، ومقتضى حسن الظن به أنه طبع دون علمه ، وأن ذلك كان من
 بعض الموظفين لديه ، وكل الأمر إليه ، وهو ـ فيمايبدو ـ ليس على المنهج
العلمي ، وهناكتعليقات من هذا النوع أو قريب منه في الخطأ وقعت في التعليقات
 على « صحيح ابن ماجه » كما وقعت أخطاء أخرى في صلب« الصحيح » أثناء
 اختصار أسانيده ، بعضها فاحش جداَ ، لا أدري من هوالمختصر ، ولا من هو المسؤول عنها ، فإن عملي الذي كُلِّفت به من طرف مكتب التربيةالعربي لدول الخليج ، إنما هو وضع مرتبة كل حديث بجانبه ، مع ذكر أسماء الكتب التي شرحتُ المرتبةفيها ، ما بينت ذلك في مقدمتي لـ « صحيح ابن ماجه »
انتهى والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ العلامة / حمود التويجري رحمه الله تعالى 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في" الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص541 )
عند تعليقه على حديث " ما خيرللنساء ؟ فقالت فاطمة : ان لا يرين الرجال ولا يرونهن 

" ضعيف " 
أخرجه أبو نعيم في " الحلية" ( 2 / 40 - 41 ) من طريق يعقوب
 ابن إبراهيم بن عباد بن العوام : ثنا عمرو بن عون: أنا هُشيم : ثنا يونس عن
 الحسن عن أنس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليهوسلم :
 " ما خير للنساء ؟ " . فلم ندر ما نقول، فسار علي إلى فاطمة ، فأخبرها
 بذلك ، فقالت : فهلا قلت له : خير لهن أنْ لا يريْن. . . إلخ ؟ ! فقال له :
 " من علّمك هذا ؟ " قال : فاطمة . قال:
 " إنها بَضْعَةٌ منِّي " .
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ رجاله ثقات غيريعقوب هذا ؛ فإني لم أجد له
 ترجمة .
ومن فوقه ؛ كلهم ثقات كما ذكرت ، وهممن رجال الشيخين ؛ لكن الحسن
- وهو البصري- مدلس .
ثم رواه أبو نعيم عقبه وفي ( ص 175 ) من طريقأبي حصين محمد بن
 الحسن الوادعي قال : ثنا يحيى الحماني قال : ثنا قيس - يعني : ابن الربيع - عن
 عبدالله بن عمران عن علي بن زيد عن سعيد بن المسبب عن علي بن أبي طالب
 رضيالله تعالى عنه : أنه قال لفاطمة - رضي الله تعالى عنها - : ما خير للنساء ؟
 قالت: أن لا يَرَينَ الرجالَ ولا يرونهنَّ . . . فذكره للنبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَفقال :
 " إنما فاطمة مني " .

قلت : وهذا إسناد فيه علل :
الأولى : علي بن زيد- وهو ابن جدعان - ضعيف ، تابعي مدني .
الثانية : عبد اللهبن عمران ؛ أظنه الذي في " ثقات ابن حبان " ( 7 / 19 ) :
 " عبد الله بن عمران بن محمد بن طلحة بن عبيدالله " يروي عن جماعة من
 التابعين ، روى عنه أهل العراق ، وولي القضاء ببغدادبعد أبيه ، مات ! سنة تسع
 وثمانين ومئة " .
ولعل قوله :" وولي القضاء . . " إلخ مقحم من بعض النساخ ؛ فإنه لم يذكره
 في " التهذيب " .
الثالثة : قيس بنالربيع ؛ وهو ضعيف ، عراقي كوفي .
الرابعة : يحيى الحماني- وهو ابن عبد الحميد - ؛ كان حافظاً ؛ ولكنه كان
 يسرق الحديث ، وكذبه أحمد .
وأما أبو حصين محمدبن الحسن ؛ فكذا وقع في " الحلية " ! والصواب :
 " الحسين " ؛ كما في " تاريخ بغداد" ( 2 / 229 ) و " أنساب السمعاني " ،
 وذكرا عن الدارقطني أنه قال :
 " كان ثقة " .
قال الألباني رحمه الله :
 : وهذا الحديث من 
الأحاديث الضعيفة الكثيرة التي حشرها الشيخ
 التويجري في كتابه " الصارم المشهور "( ص 31 / الطبعة الأولى ، ص 34 /
الطبعة الثانية )دون أن يبين عللها ، أو على الأقل أن يصرح بضعف سندها ؛ نصحاً
  وتحذيرات من أن يقول المسلم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لم يقل !

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ العلامة / محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله تعالى 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ق2 / ص 629 )
عند تعليقه على حديث " ( كان الذي أصاب سليمان بن داود عليه السلام في سبب امرأة من أهله يقاللها جرادة . وكانت أحب نسائه إليه ، وكان إذا أراد أن يأتي نساءه أو يدخل الخلاء ؛أعطاهم الخاتم ، فجاء أناس من أهل الجرادة يخاصمون قوماً إلى سليمان عليه السلام ،فكان هوى سليمان  أن يكون الحق لأهل الجرادة فيقضي لهم ، فعوقب حين لم يكن هواه فيهم واحداً ، فجاء حين أراد اللهأن يبتليه فأعطاها الخاتم ، ودخل الخلاء ، وتمثل الشيطان في صورة سليمان ، قال : هاتيخاتمي . فأعطته خاتمه ، فلما لبسه ؛ دانت له الشياطين والإنس والجن ، وكل شيء . .. الحديث بطوله ؛ وفيه : أن الشيطان كان يأتي نساء سليمان وهن حيض ) .
منكر موقوف. أخرجه النسائي في (( السنن الكبرى )) ( 6 / 287 / 10993 ) ، وكذا ابن أبي حاتم في(( التفسير )) ؛ كما في (( ابن كثير )) ( 4 / 36 ) ، وابن جرير ( 1 / 357 ) من طريقأبي معاوية : حدثنا الأعمش عن المنهال بن عمرو عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال :. . . فذكره موقوفاً عليه .
قلت : وهذا إسنادجيد ، رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين ؛ غير المنهال بن عمرو ؛ فهو من أفراد البخاري ، وفيةكلام يسير ، وقال الحافظ في (( التقريب )) :
 (( صدوق ربما وهم )) .
ولذا ؛ قال الحافظ ابن كثير :
 (( إسناده إلى ابن عباس قوي ؛ لكن الظاهر أنه إنماتلقاه ابن عباس رضي الله
عنهما - إن صح عنه- من أهل الكتاب ، وفيهم طائفة لا يعتقدون نبوة سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فالظاهرأنهم يكذبون عليه ، ولهذا ؛ كان في هذا السياق منكرات : من أشدها ذكر النساء . . .وقد رويت هذه القصة مطولة عن جماعة من السلف رضي الله عنهم : كسعيد بن المسيب وزيدبن أسلم وجماعة آخرين ، وكلها متلقاة من قصص أهل الكتاب )) .
قلت : ويؤيدما ذكره من التلقي : ما روى عبد الرزاق وابن المنذر ؛ كما في
(( الدر ))( 5 / 310 ) عن ابن عباس قال :
أربع آيات من كتاب الله لم أدر ما هي ؛ حتى سألت عنهن كعب الأحبار . . . وسألته عن قوله تعالى :( وألقينا على كرسيه جسداً ثم أناب ) ؛ قال : الشيطان أخذ خاتم سليمان عليه السلامالذي فيه ملكه . . . الحديث مختصراً (1) ؛ ليس فيه ذكر النساء . قال العلامة الآلوسيفي (( تفسيره )) ( 12 / 199 ) :
 (( ومعلوم أن كعباً يرويه عن كتب اليهود ، وهي لايوثق بها ، على أن إشعار ما يأتي بأن تسخير الشياطين [ كان ] بعد الفتنة يأبى صحتههذه المقالة كما لا يخفى .
ثم إن أمر خاتم سليمان عليه السلام في غاية الشهرة بين الخواص والعوام ، ويستبعد جداً أن يكون الله تعالى قد ربط ما أعطى نبيه من الملك بذلك الخاتم ! وعندي أنه لو كان في ذلك الخاتم السر الذييقولون ؛ لذكره الله تعالى في كتابه )) .
قلت : أو نبيه -صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حديثه . والله تعالى أعلم بحقيقة الحال .
وقال أبو حيان في (( تفسيره )) ( 7 / 397 ) :
 (( نقل المفسرون في هذه الفتنة وإلقاءالجسد أقوالاً يجب براءة الأنبياء منها ، وهي مما لا يحل نقلها ، وهي من أوضاع اليهودوالزنادقة )) . قال الآلوسي عقبه :
 (( وكيف يجوز تمثل الشيطان بصورة نبي حتى يلتبس أمره على الناس ، ويعتقدوا أن ذلك المتصور هو النبي ! ولو أمكن وجود هذا لم يوثقبإرسال نبي . نسأل الله تعالى سلامة ديننا وعقولنا ! ومن أقبح ما فيها : تسلط الشيطانعلى نساء نبيه حتى وطئهن وهن حيض ! الله أكبر ! هذا بهتان عظيم ، وخطب جسيم . ونسبةالخبر إلى ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما لا تسلم صحتها ، وكذا لا تسلم دعوى قوة سندهإليه ، وإن قال بها من سمعت )) .
يشير إلى ما كان نقله عن ابن حجر والسيوطي أنهما قالا :
 (( سنده قوي )) .
والحافظ ذكر هذا في (( تخريج الكشاف )) ( 4 / 142 ) . والسيوطي في (( الدر المنثور)) ( 5 / 310 ) ، وهما تابعان في ذلك الحافظ ابن كثير كما تقدم . ولا أوافق الآلوسي في عدم تسليمه بقوة السند ، لأنه الذي يقتضيه علم الحديث والجرح والتعديل ، لا سيماوهو موقوف ، وليس كل موقوف هو في حكم المرفوع كما هو معلوم ، وبخاصة إذا احتمل أنهمن الإسرائيليات كهذا ، وهو مما نقطع به ؛ لما فيه من المخالفات للشرع كما تقدم ، وبخاصةأنه صح سنده عن ابن عباس أنه سأل كعباً كما تقدم .

قال أبو حيان في تمام كلامه السابق :
 (( ولم يبين الله الفتنة ما هي ، ولا الجسد الذيألقاه على كرسي سليمان ، وأقرب ما قيل فيه : أن المراد بالفتنة كونه لم يستثن في الحديثالذي قال : (( لأطوفن الليلة على سبعين امرأة ، كل واحدة تأتي بفارس مجاهد في سبيلالله . ولم يقل : إن شاء الله . فطاف عليهن ، فلم تحمل إلا امرأة واحدة وجاءته بشقرجل . . . )) فالمراد بقوله : { ولقد فتنا سليمان وألقينا على كرسيه جسداً } ؛ هو هذا، والجسد الملقى هو المولود : شق رجل )) .
وهو الذي استظهره الآلوسي وغيره ؛ كالشيخ الشنقيطي - رحمه الله - في
(( أضواء البيان)) ( 4 / 77 و 7 / 34 - 35 ) ، وقال بعد أن أشار إلى القصة :
 (( لا يخفى أنه باطل لا أصل له . . . يوضح بطلانهقوله تعالى : { إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين } ، واعتراف الشيطان بذلك في قوله : { إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين } )) . انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / 
قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى : 

عن الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله تعالى  تعالى صاحب أضواء البيان : 

( كنت إذا رأيته كأني رأيت شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، رجل بين يديه العلوم يأخذ منها ماشاء ) . 
 " الإمام الألباني دروس وعبر " للشيخ عبد العزيز السدحان ( ص123 ) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المحقق / خالد عبد الرحمن العك عفا الله عنه
                المحقق / مروان سوار عفا اللهعنه 


ذكرهما الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في "الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 629 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " كانالذي أصاب سليمان بن داود عليه السلام في سبب امرأة من أهله يقال لها جرادة . وكانتأحب نسائه إليه ، وكان إذا أراد أن يأتي نساءه أو يدخل الخلاء ؛ أعطاهم الخاتم ، فجاءأناس من أهل الجرادة يخاصمون قوماً إلى سليمان عليه السلام ، فكان هوى سليمان أن يكونالحق لأهل الجرادة فيقضي لهم ، فعوقب حين لم يكن هواه فيهم واحداً ، فجاء حين أرادالله أن يبتليه فأعطاها الخاتم ، ودخل الخلاء ، وتمثل الشيطان في صورة سليمان ، قال: هاتي خاتمي . فأعطته خاتمه ، فلما لبسه ؛ دانت له الشياطين والإنس والجن ، وكل شيء. . . الحديث بطوله ؛ وفيه : أن الشيطان كان يأتي نساء سليمان وهن حيض ) .
منكر موقوف . أخرجه النسائي في(( السنن الكبرى )) ( 6 / 287 / 10993 ) ، وكذا ابن أبي حاتم في (( التفسير )) ؛ كمافي (( ابن كثير )) ( 4 / 36 ) ، وابن جرير ( 1 / 357 ) من طريق أبي معاوية : حدثناالأعمش عن المنهال بن عمرو عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال : . . . فذكره موقوفاًعليه .
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد ، رجاله ثقاترجال الشيخين ؛ غير المنهال بن عمرو ؛ فهو من أفراد البخاري ، وفية كلام يسير ، وقالالحافظ في (( التقريب )) :
 (( صدوق ربما وهم )) .
ولذا ؛ قال الحافظ ابن كثير :
 (( إسناده إلى ابن عباس قوي ؛ لكن الظاهر أنه إنماتلقاه ابن عباس رضي الله 
عنهما - إن صح عنه - من أهل الكتاب، وفيهم طائفة لا يعتقدون نبوة سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فالظاهر أنهم يكذبونعليه ، ولهذا ؛ كان في هذا السياق منكرات : من أشدها ذكر النساء . . . وقد رويتهذه القصة مطولة عن جماعة من السلف رضي الله عنهم : كسعيد بن المسيب وزيد بن أسلموجماعة آخرين ، وكلها متلقاة من قصص أهل الكتاب )) .
قلت : ويؤيد ما ذكره من التلقي : ما روى عبد الرزاق وابن المنذر ؛ كما في
(( الدر )) ( 5 / 310 ) عن ابن عباس قال :
أربع آيات من كتاب الله لم أدر ما هي ؛ حتى سألت عنهن كعب الأحبار . . . وسألته عنقوله تعالى : ( وألقينا على كرسيه جسداً ثم أناب ) ؛ قال : الشيطان أخذ خاتمسليمان عليه السلام الذي فيه ملكه . . . الحديث مختصراً (1) ؛ ليس فيه ذكر النساء. قال العلامة الآلوسي في (( تفسيره )) ( 12 / 199 ) :
(( ومعلوم أن كعباً يرويه عن كتب اليهود ، وهي لا يوثق بها ، على أن إشعار ما يأتيبأن تسخير الشياطين [ كان ] بعد الفتنة يأبى صحته هذه المقالة كما لا يخفى .
ثم إن أمر خاتم سليمان عليه السلام في غاية الشهرة بين الخواص والعوام ، ويستبعدجداً أن يكون الله تعالى قد ربط ما أعطى نبيه من الملك بذلك الخاتم ! وعندي أنه لوكان في ذلك الخاتم السر الذي يقولون ؛ لذكره الله تعالى في كتابه )) .
قلت : أو نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حديثه . والله تعالى أعلم بحقيقة الحال

وقال أبوحيان في (( تفسيره )) ( 7 / 397 ) :
(( نقل المفسرون في هذه الفتنة وإلقاء الجسد أقوالاً يجب براءة الأنبياء منها ،وهي مما لا يحل نقلها ، وهي من أوضاع اليهود والزنادقة )) . قال الآلوسي عقبه :
(( وكيف يجوز تمثل الشيطان بصورة نبي حتى يلتبس أمره على الناس ، ويعتقدوا أن ذلكالمتصور هو النبي ! ولو أمكن وجود هذا لم يوثق بإرسال نبي . نسأل الله تعالى سلامةديننا وعقولنا ! ومن أقبح ما فيها : تسلط الشيطان على نساء نبيه حتى وطئهن وهن حيض! الله أكبر ! هذا بهتان عظيم ، وخطب جسيم . ونسبة الخبر إلى ابن عباس رضي اللهتعالى عنهما لا تسلم صحتها ، وكذا لا تسلم دعوى قوة سنده إليه ، وإن قال بها منسمعت )) .
يشير إلى ما كان نقله عن ابن حجر والسيوطي أنهما قالا :
(( سنده قوي )) .
والحافظ ذكر هذا في (( تخريج الكشاف )) ( 4 / 142 ) . والسيوطي في (( الدر المنثور)) ( 5 / 310 ) ، وهما تابعان في ذلك الحافظ ابن كثير كما تقدم . ولا أوافقالآلوسي في عدم تسليمه بقوة السند ، لأنه الذي يقتضيه علم الحديث والجرح والتعديل، لا سيما وهو موقوف ، وليس كل موقوف هو في حكم المرفوع كما هو معلوم ، وبخاصة إذااحتمل أنه من الإسرائيليات كهذا ، وهو مما نقطع به ؛ لما فيه من المخالفات للشرعكما تقدم ، وبخاصة أنه صح سنده عن ابن عباس أنه سأل كعباً كما تقدم .

( تنبيه ) : لقد ذكر البغوي في(( تفسيره )) ( 4 / 64 ) حديث الترجمة بنحوه بقوله :
 (( وروي عن سعيد بن المسيب قال : احتجب سليمان عنالناس ثلاثة أيام . . . ( الحديث وفيه : ) وذكر حديث الخاتم وأخذ الشيطان إياه كماروينا )) .
فعلق عليه المعلقان اللذان غررا بطلابالعلم بتسويد اسميهما على هذه الطبعة الجديدة من (( التفسير )) بطبعهما تحت اسم المؤلف(( إعداد وتحقيق خالد عبد الرحمن العك . مروان سوار )) ! فقالا :
(( وهذا جزء من حديث أخرجه الإمام أحمدفي مسنده ج 4 / 176 - 177 - و جـ 5 / 68 - 239 )) .
وهذا كذب صرف على (( مسند )) الإمام، لا أدري والله هل كان ذلك قصداً منهما تشبعاً بما لم يعطيا ، أم هو الغفلة عن التحقيقالمدعى والتصحيح ؟ ! لقد حاولت أن التمس لهما عذراً ، فحاولت أن أجد في صفحة التعليقوفي التي بعدها حديثاً مرفوعاً يمكن ربط التعليق به ، والاعتذار عنهما بأنهما أراداهبه ، ولكنهما لم يتنبها لخطأ الطابع ، ولكني لم أجد في الصفحتين ما يمكن ربط التعليقبه . والله المستعان ) انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المحقق / يوسف البدري عفا الله عنه 
  الدكتور / محمد أحمد عاشور عفا الله عنه 

ذكرهماالشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة" ( ج12 / ص 631) عند تعليقه على حديث 
برقم( 5787 ) : 
من قرأآية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة مكتوبة ؛ كان بمنزلة من قاتل عن أنبياء الله عز وجل حتىيستشهد ) .

موضوع . أخرجه ابن السني في (( عمل اليوم والليلة )) ( 42 / 120 ) من طريق علي بنالحسن بن معروف : حدثنا عبد الحميد بن إبراهيم أبو التقى : حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياشعن داود بن إبراهيم الذهلي : أنه أخبره عن أبي أمامة : صدي بن عجلان الباهلي رضيالله عنه مرفوعاً .
قلت : وهذا إسناد مظلم مسلسل بالعلل :
الأولى : داود بن إبراهيم الذهلي ؛ لم أعرفه ، ولا أستبعد أن يكون الذي في
(( الميزان )) .
(( داود بن إبراهيم عن عبادة بن الصامت . لا يعرف ، وقال الأزدي : لا يصح حديثه )) .

الثانية : إسماعيل بن عياش ؛ ضعيف في غير الشاميين ، ولعل روايتههذه عنهم .
الثالثة : أبو التقى هذا ؛ قال الحافظ :
 (( صدوق ؛ إلا أنه ذهبتكتبه وساء حفظه )) .
الرابعة : علي بن الحسن بن معروف ؛ لم أجد له ترجمة .
ثم إن المحفوظ من طريق أخرى صحيحة عن أبي أمامة إنما هو بلفظ:
 (( . . . لم يحل بينهوبين دخول الجنة إلا الموت )) .
رواه النسائي وابن السني وغيرهما بسند صحيح ، وهو مخرج في(( الصحيحة )) ( 972 ) .
 ( تنبيه ) :
 لقد أطلعني بعض الإخوان على رسالة بعنوان (( آيةالكرسي معانيها وفضائلها )) للحافظ السيوطي ، تحقيق وتعليق يوسف البدري ، مراجعة د. محمد أحمد عاشور . دار الاعتصام . ذكر في المقدمة أنهما نقلاها عن (( الدر المنثور)) للسيوطي ، وأنهما لم يتقيدا بترتيبه وتاليفه ؛ بل استفادا من باقي التفاسير ، كالطبري. . . وغيره ، وذ كرا في (( خاتمة )) الكتيب :
 (( ونلاحظ أننا أمامأحد كبار الحفاظ . . ومع ذلك ؛ فقد ورد في كتابه بعض الروايات الضعيفة ، فزدنا عليهما صح ( ! ) وعقبنا أسفل كل صفحة بحال ما أورده من الآثار أو الأخبار ( ! ) . . )).
وفي هذا الكلام على اختصاره ما يخالف الواقع :

أولاً: أنهما لم يبينا حال أكثر الآثار والأخبار المذكورة في (( كتيبهما )) ، ولا هماأهل لذلك ؛ لجهلهما بهذا العلم ، كما يدل على ذلك بعض تعليقهما ، وجل ما فعلا إنماهو التخريج ، والقليل الذي بينوا حاله إنما هو النقل عن بعض الحفاظ كابن كثيروغيره . وهناك أكثر من ستين رواية اكتفوا بتخريجها نقلاً عن الغير ( ! ) ولم يبيناحالها من الصحة والضعف ، وفيها بعض الموضوعات مثل حديث الحسن بن علي ، وحديث أنس ،وحديث علي ، الواردة فيه على نسق واحد ( ص 42 ) ، ثلاثتها موضوعة ، وهي مخرجة عنديفي (( الضعيفة )) بالأرقام التالية : ( 5135 ، 6174 ، 6175 ) !

ثانياً : قولهما : (( فزدنا عليه ما صح )) ؛ كذب صراح مع الأسف ! لترويج (( الكتيب)) ، وليوهما القراء أنهما أتيا بشيء جديد فاقوا به الحافظ السيوطي ! ففيما زاداما هو موضوع أيضاً ؛ كحديث أبي موسى في فضل آية الكرسي أيضاً ( ص 44 ) ، ونقلافيها عن الحافظ ابن كثير أنه قال : (( منكر جداً )) ! فأين الصحة المدعاة ؟ ! وهومخرج في (( الضعيفة )) أيضاً ( 3901 ) .

وأسوأ من ذلك أنهما قالا في تخريج حديث الترجمة :

(( رواه ابن حبان والدارقطني والطبراني ، وروايةابن حبان على شرط الشيخين . . . )) .

وهذا مما يدل على جهلهما البالغ لهذا العلم ، حتى في نقل التخريج ! فإن المذكورينإنما أخرجوا الحديث مختصراً بالسند الآخر الصحيح كما تقدم ذكره قبيل هذا التنبيه .مع أن قوله في رواية ابن حبان : (( على شرط الشيخين )) خطأ ؛ فإنما هو على شرطالبخاري فقط ، مع العلم بأنه - أعني : ابن حبان - لم يروه في

(( صحيحه)) ؛ كما كنت نبهت عليه هناك في (( الصحيحة )) ( 972 ) . والله المستعان .
والحديث ؛ عزاه السيوطي في (( الجامع الكبير )) لابن السني والديلميعن أبي أمامة ، وسكت عنه كعادته ، وللحكيم عن زيد المروزي معضلاً ! ] انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ الدكتور / محمود الطحان غفر الله له 


ذكره  الشيخ  الألباني رحمه الله في "الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 650 ) عند تعليقه على حديث 
" ( إن فيهم ( يعني : قريشاً ) لخصالاً  أربعةً : إنهم أصلح الناس عند فتنةٍ ، وأسرعهم إفاقةً بعد مصيبةٍ ، وأوشكهم كرة بعد فرةٍ ، وخيرهملمسكين ويتيم ، وأمنعهم من ظلم الملوك ) .

منكر . أخرجه الطبراني في (( المعجم الأوسط )) ( رقم 207 - بترقيمي ) ، ومن طريقه أبو نعيم في(( الحلية )) ( 8 / 329 ) قال : حدثنا أحمد بن رشدين قال : نا عبد الملك بن شعيب بنالليث قال : ثنا عبد الله بن وهب قال : الليث بن سعد قال : حدثني موسى بن علي بن رباحعن أبيه قال : قال المستورد الفهري : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول: - وذكر قريشاً - فقال : . . . فذكره . وقال الطبراني :
 (( لم يروه عن الليث إلا ابن وهب ، تفرد به عبد الملكبن شعيب بن الليث )) .
قلت : هو ثقةمن شيوخ مسلم ، وكذا من فوقه هم من رجاله ، وإنما آفة الحديث شيخ الطبراني أحمد بنرشدين ، وهو أحمد بن محمد بن الحجاج بن رشدين المصري ؛ قال الذهبي في (( الميزان)) :
 (( قال ابن عدي : كذبوه ، وأنكرت عليه أشياء . قلت: فمن أباطيله . . . )) ؛ فذكرله حديثاً في فضل الحسن والحسين .
قلت : لكن فوقه واهٍ ؛ كما قال الذهبي نفسه ، وآخر ضعيف ، فلا يصلح تعصيب الجناية بابن رشدينهذا ، بخلاف حديث الترجمة ؛ فهو الآفة . ويدلك على ذلك أمور :
أولاً : ماتقدم من تكذيب العلماء له ، وقد يكون الكذب منه عن غير قصد .
ثانياً : ذكرفي أول الحديث ( خصالاً أربعة ) ، فلما ساقها جعلها خمسة ، فهذا

يدل -على أحسن الاحتمالات - أنه يخلط في حفظه ، فيمكن أن يكون هو السبب الذي حمل العلماءعلى تكذيبه ، ومن التأويل القبيح قول المعلقين على (( الجامع الكبير )) ( 6312 ،6798 ) :
 (( ذكر خمس خصال لا أربع ، ولعله أدخل بعضها في بعض)) !
ولو علموا آفة الحديث لما تكلفوا مثل هذا التأويل ، ولتذكروا قول بعضهم : ( هذا الميت ما يستحقهذا العزاء ) !
ونحوه: 

قول الدكتورالمعلق على (( المعجم الأوسط )) ( 1 / 165 ) :

 (( لم يذكر الهيثمي قوله : (( وخيرهم لمسكين ويتيم)) وهو المناسب ؛ لأنه بذكرهم ( ! ) تصبح الخصال خمساً لا أربعاً )) !
قلت :
 هذه الجملة ثابتة في الرواية عند الطبرإني وأبي نعيموفي (( الجامع الكبير )) كما تقدم ، ولو كان الدكتور على علم بهذا الفن الشريف لجعل ما فيهمن الاختلاف بين العدد والمعدود دليلاً آخر على ضعف الحديث ، غير ضعف راويه ابن رشدين الذي نقله عن الهيثمي (10 / 26 ) ، ولكن هيهات ! ! فإن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه ، ولذلك ؛ فهو للهيثمي أتبع منظله ! وإن مما يدلك على ذلك : أنه علق على قوله في آخر الحديث : (( ظلم الملوك )) ،فقال :
(( في (( مجمع الزوائد )) : (( المملوك )) بدل (( الملوك )) وهو الأوجه )) !
فأقول: كلا ؛ بل الصواب ما في (( المجمع )) ؛ فإنه كذلك في المصدرين الآخرين اللذين سبقذكرهما ، ثم هو مطابق لرواية مسلم وغيره الآتية فيما يلي :
ثالثاً: أن ابن رشدين قد خولف في متنه من الإمام مسلم وغيره ؛ فأوقفوه على

عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه :
فقال في (( صحيحه )) ( 8 / 176 ) : حدثنا عبد الملك بن شعيب بن الليث : حدثني عبدالله بن وهب : أخبرني الليث بن سعد : حدثني موسى بن علي عن أبيه قال : قالالمستورد القرشي عند عمرو بن العاص : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول: (( تقوم الساعة والروم أكثر الناس )) .
فقال له عمرو : أبصر ما تقول ! قال : أقول ما سمعت من رسول الله - صلى الله عليهوسلم - قال : لئن قلت ذلك ؛ إن فيهم لخصالاً أربعاً : إنهم لأحلم الناس عند فتنة ،وأسرعهم إفاقة بعد مصيبة ، وأوشكهم كرة بعد فرة ، وخيرهم لمسكين ويتيم وضعيف ،وخامسة حسنة جميلة : وأمنعهم من ظلم الملوك )) .
وأخرجه أحمد ( 4 / 230 ) من طريق أخرى عن ليث بن سعد به ؛ إلا أنه لم يذكر خصلةالإفاقة ، وقال في الخصلة الأخيرة : (( والرابعة حسنة جميلة : وإنهم لأمنع الناسمن ظلم الملوك )) .
وأخرجه الطبراني في (( الأوسط )) ( 8831 ) من طريق عبد الله بن صالح : حدثني الليثبه . وقال :
(( لا يروى عن المستورد إلا بهذا الإسناد ، تفرد به موسى بن علي )) .
كذا قال ، ولعله يعني بهذا التمام ، وإلا ؛ فقد أخرجه هو في (( المعجم الكبير )) (20 / 309 / 736 ) ، ومسلم أيضاً من طريق عبد الله بن وهب : حدثني أبو شريح : أنعبد الكريم بن الحارث حدثه : أن المستورد القرشي قال ؛ سمعت رسول الله - صلى اللهعليه وسلم - : . . . فذكر المرفوع ، وفيه : فقال عمرو :
(( لئن قلت ذلك ! إنهم لأحلم الناس عند فتنة ، وأجبر ( وقال الطبراني

وأصبر) الناس عند مصيبة ، وخير الناس لمساكينهم ولضعفائهم )) .
والمرفوع له أخرجه الطبراني ( 737 ) من الوجه الأول من طريق أخرى عن الليث به .
ومن هذا التخريج يتبين أن ابن رشدين أخطأ في أمور :
الأول : رفع الحديث ! وهو موقوف .
الثاني : جعله من رواية المستورد ! وهو من قول عمرو .
الثالث : جعله في قريش ! وهو رضي الله عنه إنما قاله في الروم !
الرابع : أسقط منه قوله : (( وخامسة حسنة جميلة . . . )) ! 
فجاءالإشكال الذي حكيناه عن المعلقين على (( الجامع الكبير )) وعلى (( المعجم الأوسط)) ، ولم يحسنوا الإجابة الصحيحة ؛ لقلة بضاعتهم في هذا العلمالشريف 
، فكان ذلك من دواعي هذا التحقيق .
( تنبيه ) : قوله : (( إفاقة )) ؛ هكذا الحديث في (( الأوسط )) ، وفي (( مجمعالبحرين )) ، و (( مجمع الزوائد )) ( 10 / 26 ) ؛ وهو الصواب . ووقع في (( الحلية)) لأبي نعيم : (( إقامة )) ! وهو تحريف ، وكذلك وقع في (( الجامع الكبير )) منرواية (( الحلية )) ، فكأنه خطأ وقع فيه من قديم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ /أحمد الغماري رحمه الله تعالى 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه اللهفي " الضعيفة" عند تعليقه على حديث ( إذا صلى أحدكم ، فلم يكن بين يديه ما يستره ؛ فليخط خطاً ، ولا يضره مامر بين يديه ) .
ضعيف (*) . 
أخرجه أبو داود والطيالسي في (( مسنده )) ( 2592 ) : حدثنا همام عنأيوب بن موسى عن ابن عم لهم كان يكثر أن يحدثهم عن أبي هريرة أن النبي - صلى اللهعليه وسلم - قال : . . . فذكره .
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ علته ابن العم هذا ؛ فإنه لم يسم ، فهو مجهول العين .
وأيوب بن موسى ؛ إن كان هو الغافقي ؛ فإنه من هذه الطبقة ، فهو ثقة عند ابن معينوابن حبان ، وروى عنه جماعة من الثقات ، ومع ذلك ؛ بيض له الذهبي في (( الكاشف ))، وقال الحافظ في (( التقريب )) :

(( مستور)) .
وإن كان غيره ؛ فلم أعرفه .
وهمام: هو ابن يحيى البصري ، وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين .
والخلاصة: أن علة هذا الإسناد شيخ أيوب الذي لم يسم ، وقد سماه إسماعيل بن أمية في روايته عنأبي عمرو بن محمد بن حريث : أنه سمع جده حريثاً يحدث عن أبي هريرة به .
أخرجهأبو داود وغيره . وقد اضطرب الرواة على إسماعيل هذا في إسناده اضطراباً شديداً علىوجوه شرحتها في (( ضعيف أبي داود )) ( 107 - 108 ) ، ولذلك (( ضعفه جمع من الأئمة وغيرهم؛ بل قال الإمام مالك :
 (( الخط باطل )) .
فلا نعيدالكلام هنا ، والشاهد منه أن حريثاً هذا مجهول ، وكذلك حفيده أبو عمرو ؛ كما في ((التقريب )) للحافظ ، فالعجب منه كيف تغاضى عن هذه العلة الواضحة فحسّن الحديث في(( بلوغ المرام )) قائلاً :
 (( وصححه ابن حبان ، ولم يصب من زعم أنه مضطرب ،بل هو حسن )) !
وأقول: أنى له الحسن وفيه المجهولان باعترافه ! هذا لو سلمنا بأنه غير مضطرب ، وقد أعلهبه شيخه الحافظ العراقي ، ومن قبله ابن الصلاح وغيرهما ؛ كما تراه مبيناً في المصدرالمذكور آنفاً . وقد شرح الحافظ وجهة نظره في نفي الاضطراب في كتابه (( النكت على ابن الصلاح )) ( 2 / 772 - 774 ) بما لا فائدة كبرى من نقله ومناقشته ، لكن المهم منه قوله:
((( تنبيه ) : قول ابن عيينة لم نجد شيئاً نشد به هذا الحديث ، ولم يجئ إلا منهذا الوجه )) ؛ فيه نظر ؛ فقد رواه الطبراني من طريق أبي موسى الأشعري ، وفيإسناده أبو هارون العبدي ، وهو ضعيف )) 
قلت وهذا منه عجب أيضاً من ناحيتين :
الأولى : أنه ألان القول في العبدي هذا ، واسمه عمارة بن جوين - ، وهو أسوأ
مما ذكر ؛ فقد قال فيه في (( التقريب )) :
(( مشهور بكنيته ، متروك ، ومنهم من كذبه )) .
والأخرى : أنه يعلم أن من شرط الشاهد أن لا يشتد ضعفه ، وهذا مفقود هنا
كما ترى .
على أنه قد روى معمر عن أبي هارون العبدي عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال :
(( كنا نستتر بالسهم والحجر في الصلاة ، أو قال : كان أحدنا يستتر بالسهم والحجرفي الصلاة )) .
وروى جعفر بن سليمان عنه قال :
قلت لأبي سعيد الخدري : ما يستر المصلي ؛ قال : مثل مؤخرة الرحل ، والحجر يجزئ ذلك، والسهم تغرزه بين يديك )) .
أخرجهما عبد الرزاق في (( المصنف )) ( 2 / 13 - 14 ) . ثم قال الحافظ :
(( ثم وجدت له شاهداً آخر - وإن كان موقوفاً - أخرجه مسدد في (( مسنده الكبير ))قال : ثنا هشيم : ثنا خالد الحذاء عن إياس بن معاوية عن سعيد بن جبير قال :
((إذا كان الرجل يصلي في فضاء ؛ فليركز بين يديه شيئاً ؛ فإن لم يكن معه شيء ؛ فليخط خطاً في الأرض )) .
 (( رجاله ثقات )) .
قلت : فيه أولاً : الصواب بأن يقال فيه : (( مقطوع )) ؛ لأنه موقوف على التابعي؛ كما هو معروف في علم المصطلح .
وثانياً : هو أن يكون علة في الحديث أقرب من أن يكون شاهداً له ؛ لأنه لو كان موقوفاًعلى صحابي الحديث ، لكان علة ظاهرة فيه ، فكيف به وهو مقطوع ؟ ! فتأمل .
على أنه قد روي عن أبي هريرة موقوفاً كوجه من وجوه الاضطراب فيه ؛ ولكنه وجه مرجوح، كما بينته هناك .
ثم قال الحافظ :
 (( ولهذا صحح الحديث ابن حبان والحاكم وغيرهما )) .
قلت : تساهلهما في التصحيح والتوثيق مما لا يخفى على طلاب هذا العلم ؛ فضلاً عنالحافظ ! هذا إذا لم يكن هناك علة ظاهرة تدفع التصحيح ، فكيف بها وهي قائمة باعترافالحافظ كما سبق ؟ ! على أن عزوه للحاكم فيه نظر ؛ فإننا لم نره في (( مستدركه )) -وهو المقصود عند إطلاق العزو إليه - بعد مزيد البحث عنه فيه ، ولا جاء ذكره في فهرسته الذي وضعه المعاصرون .
ثم قال الحافظ :
 (( وذلك مقتضٍ لثبوت عدالته عند من صححه، فما يضره مع ذلك أن لا
ينضبط اسمه إذا عرفت ذاته . والله تعالى أعلم )) .
أقول : الشطر الأول من هذا الكلام مسلّم لا غبار عليه ، ولكن ذلك مما لا ينفق
 في النقاش العلمي القائم علي قواعد علمالحديث ؛ لما سبق بيانه آنفاً من تساهل ابن حبان والحاكم .
وأما الشطر الثاني منه ؛ فجوابنا عليه :
نعم ؛ لا يضر ذلك إذا عرفت ذاته ؛ ولكنها فرضية تخالف واقع الراوي ؛ بل الراويين؛ فإنهما مجهولان حتى عند الحافظ كما تقدم.
فسامحه الله ! لقد كان بحثه حول هذا الحديث على خلاف ما نعهده منه من العلم والتحقيق، حتى لكأنه ابن حجر آخر !

وجاء من بعده الشيخ الغماري : أحمد ، فأخرجه في كتابه : (( الهداية في تخريج أحاديث البداية )) ( 2 / 392 - 393 ) تخريجاً مختصراً جداً ، يحسن كثير من الطلبة خيرا ًمنه، وقال عقبه مغتراً بتحسين الحافظ له :
(( وصححه ابن حبان وغيره ، وحسنه الحافظ ، وضعفه بعض المتقدمين؛ لصورة الاضطراب الواقع في إسناده ؛ لكنه عند الطيالسي من وجه آخر .
والحديث صحيح كما قال ابن حبان )) !
كذا قال ! وأظن أنه - كغيره - لم يعط لهذا البحث حقه من المراجعة والتحقيق ، وإلا؛ لما خفي عليه - على الأقل - الجهالة التي في سند ابن حبان ، ومن قرنهم معه ، وتشبثه بالوجه الآخر عند الطيالسي لا يفيده شيئاً ؛ لجهالة تابعيه ، الذي يمكن أن يكون هوعين حريث الذي في طريق الآخرين كما تقدم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الشيخ عبد اللطيف  بن إبراهيم آل عبد اللطيف  غفر الله له  ]


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 682 ) عندتعليقه على حديث ( صلى في فضاء ليس بين يديه شيء ) 
   ضعيف . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 224 ) ، وابن أبي شيبة في (( المصنف )) ( 1 / 278 ) ، وأبو يعلى ( 2601) ، والبيهقي في (( سننه )) ( 2 / 273 ) من طريق أبي معاوية عن الحجاج بن أرطاة عنالحكم بن عتيبة عن يحيى الجزار عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله - صلى اللهعليه وسلم - صلى . . . فذكره .
قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ قال الهيثمي في (( المجمع )) ( 4 / 63 ) :
 (( رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى ، وفيه الحجاج بن أرطاة ،وفيه ضعف )) .
وفاته أنه رواه الطبراني أيضاً ، أخرجه في (( الكبير )) ( 12 / 149 / 12728 )
من طريق أبي شهاب عن الحجاج به .
وابن أرطاة؛ قال الحافظ في (( التقريب )) :
 (( صدوق كثير الخطأ والتدليس )) .
وقد تابعه شعبة بن الحجاج (( لكنه خالفه في إسناده ومتنه ؛ فقال الطيالسي
 في (( مسنده )) ( 2762 ) : حدثنا شعبة عن الحكم عنيحيى بن الجزار عن صهيب - قلت : من صهيب ؟ قال : رجل من أهل البصرة - عن ابن عباس:
أنه كان على حمار هو وغلام من بني هاشم ، فمر بين يدي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – وهو

يصلي، فلم ينصرف لذلك )) .
ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه أحمد والنسائي والطحاوي ، وهو مخرج في (( صحيح
أبي داود )) ( 715 ) ، وبينت هناك أنه صحيح الإسناد ، وأن لشعبة فيه شيخاً آخريرويه عن عمرو بن مرة عن يحيى الجزار قال: قال ابن عباس . . . فذكره نحوه لم يذكر صهيباً في إسناده ، وأزيد هنا فأقول :
وهكذا رواه علي بن الجعد في (( حديثه )) ( 1 / 288 / 92 ) ، ومن طريقه أبو يعلى في(( مسنده )) ( 4 / 311 / 2423 ) ؛ إلا أنه زاد في آخره :
(( قال رجل لشعبة : كان بين يديه عنزة ؛ قال : لا )) .
ولم يذكر فيه أبو يعلى : (( لشعبه )) .
قلت : وفي ثبوت هذه الزيادة عن شعبة نظر ؛ بل هي شاذة ؛ لتفرد ابن الجعد
بها دون الطرق المثار إليها آنفاً عن شعبة .
ومثلها : رواية سليمان بن حرب عن شعبة بإسناده الصحيح المذكور آنفاً ؛ بل رواهكذلك علي بن الجعد نفسه في مكان آخر من (( حديثه )) ( 1 / 314 / 163 ) : أخبرنا به. موصولاً بذكر صهيب فيه ؛ دون الزيادة .
ولعل أصل هذه الزيادة ما رواه منصور بن المعتمر عن الحكم عن يحيى بن الجزار عن أبيالصهباء - وهو صهيب المتقدم - . . . فذكر الحديث بلفظ :
(( يصلي بالناس في أرض خلاء )) .
أخرجه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان في (( صحيحيهما )) ، وغيرهما ، وهو مخرج في
(( صحيح أبي داود )) أيضاً ، وليس عنده هذا اللفظ ، وليس فيه نفي السترة والعنزة

كما هو ظاهر ، وإنما فيه نفي البنيان والجدران ، فهو مثل روايةالبخاري بلفظ :
 (( يصلي بمنى إلى غيرجدار )) .
ويأتي قريباً إن شاء الله بيان ما فيها .
فتوهم بعض الرواة أن ذلك يعني أنه صلى إلى غير سترة ، كما هوظاهر حديث الترجمة ، وليس صريحاً ، وقد روى مصرحاً به في بعض الطرق ، والعجيب حقاًأن البيهقي عقب الحديث حديث الترجمة :
 (( وله شاهد بإسنادأصح من هذا عن الفضل بن عباس ، وسيرد بعد هذا إن شاء الله تعالى )) .
ثم رواه ( 2 / 278 ) من طريق أبي داود بسنده عن عباس بن عبيدالله بن عباس عن الفضل نحوه بلفظ :
 (( فصلى في صحراء ليسبين يديه سترة ، وحمارة لنا وكليبة تعبثان بين يديه ، فما بالى ذلك )) .
ووجه التعجب أن عباساً هذا لم يلق عمه الفضل ؛ كما قال ابن حزمفي
(( المحلى )) ( 4 / 13 ) ووافقه الحافظ ، ولذلك ؛ خرجته في(( ضعيف أبي داود )) ( 114 ) .
واقتصر المعلق على (( شرح السنة )) ( 2 / 461 ) على إعلاله بجهالةالعباس فقط ، وهو تقصير ظاهر !

وأعجب من ذلك أن الشيخ أحمد الغماري في (( تخريجه أحاديث بدايةالمجتهد )) ( 2 / 393 ) سكت عنه أولاً ، وعزاه لأحمد والنسائي ثانياً ، وليسعندهما موضع الشاهد منه وهو الذي أوردهابن رشد بقوله :
 (( وقد روي أنه صلى لغير سترة )) !
وشايعه علىذلك المحققان اللذان أشرفا على تخريج الكتاب ببيان أماكن الأحاديث في المصادر التيعزاها الغماري إليها !

ولقد كان الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن إبراهيم أقرب إلى الصواب في تخريجه إياه

 في كتابه : (( طريق الرشد )) ؛ فإنه عزاه فيه ( ص88 ) لأبي داود وحده ؛ ولكنه أخطأ في قوله :
 (( وللنسائي نحوه ، وكذا عبد الرزاق في (( مصنفه)) ، والطحاوي في (( معاني الآثار )) ، ولا يخلو سنده من مقال )) !
قلت : روايةالنسائي إسنادها صحيح من رواية صهيب كما تقدم ؛ ولكن ليس فيها موضع الشاهد كما تقدموكذلك رواية الطحاوي ، فقوله : (( نحوه )) ؛ لا يفيده شيئاً لأنه يعني في اصطلاح المحدثين: مثله في المعنى ، وليس في اللفظ . وهو ليس مثله في المعنى وأما رواية عبد الرزاق، ففيها موضع الشاهد ؛ لكن ليس فيها عباس بن عبيد الله ، فزاد انقطاعاً على انقطاع!
ومن أحاديثالباب : ما رواه ابن جريج قال : أخبرني عبد الكريم : أن مجاهداً أخبره عن ابن عباسقال :
 (( جئت أنا والفضل على أتان ، فمررنا بين يدي رسولالله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعرفة وهو يصلي المكتوبة ، ليس شيء يستره يحول بيننا وبينه)) .
أخرجه عبدالرزاق في (( المصنف )) ( 2 / 28 / 2357 ) ، وابن خزيمة في

(( صحيحه ))( 2 / 25 / 838 - 839 ) وضعفه بقوله :
(( غير جائزأن يحتج بعبد الكريم عن مجاهد على الزهري عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله )) .
يشير إلى أنالمحفوظ أن المرور المذكور كان في منى ؛ كما في حديث الزهري الآتي إن شاء الله ، ثمقال :
 (( لأن عبد الكريم قد تكلم أهل المعرفة بالحديث فيالاحتجاج بخبره )) .
يشير إلى أنهعبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق أبو أمية ، فإنه هو الذي تكلموا فيه ؛ بل أجمعوا على ضعفه، حتى قال النسائي والدارقطني :
 (( متر وك )) .
وليس هو عبدالكريم بن مالك الجزري ؛ فإنه ثقة متقن ، كما قال الحافظ في
(( التقريب)) ، وكأن الدكتور الأعظمي في تعليقه على (( صحيح ابن خزيمة )) ذهب إلى أنه هو ؛فإنه قال :
 (( إسناده صحيح . انظر (( مجمع الزوائد )) 2 :63 )) .
ويشير بالإحالةإلى (( المجمع )) إلى زيادة أبي يعلى في آخر حديث يحيى الجزار المتقدم :
 (( فقال رجل : أكان بين يديه عنزة ؛ قال : لا )).
وقد عرفت أنهاشاذة لا تصح )) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن آل بسام  غفر الله  له ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 682 ) عند تعليقه على حديث ( صلى في فضاء ليس بين يديه شيء ) 
   ضعيف . 
أخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 224 ) ، وابن أبي شيبة في (( المصنف )) ( 1 / 278 ) ، وأبو يعلى ( 2601) ، والبيهقي في (( سننه )) ( 2 / 273 ) من طريق أبي معاوية عن الحجاج بن أرطاة عنالحكم بن عتيبة عن يحيى الجزار عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله - صلى اللهعليه وسلم - صلى . . . فذكره .
قلت :وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ قال الهيثمي في (( المجمع )) ( 4 / 63 ) :
 (( رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى ، وفيه الحجاج بن أرطاة ،وفيه ضعف )) .
وفاته أنه رواه الطبراني أيضاً ، أخرجه في (( الكبير )) ( 12 / 149 / 12728 )
من طريقأبي شهاب عن الحجاج به .
وابن أرطاة؛ قال الحافظ في (( التقريب )) :
 (( صدوق كثير الخطأ والتدليس )) .
وقد تابعه شعبة بن الحجاج (( لكنه خالفه في إسناده ومتنه ؛ فقال الطيالسي
 في (( مسنده )) ( 2762 ) : حدثنا شعبة عن الحكم عنيحيى بن الجزار عن صهيب - قلت : من صهيب ؟ قال : رجل من أهل البصرة - عن ابن عباس:
أنه كان على حمار هو وغلام من بني هاشم ، فمر بين يدي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – وهو

يصلي، فلم ينصرف لذلك )) .
ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه أحمد والنسائي والطحاوي ، وهو مخرج في (( صحيح
أبي داود )) ( 715 ) ، وبينت هناك أنه صحيح الإسناد ، وأن لشعبة فيه شيخاً آخريرويه عن عمرو بن مرة عن يحيى الجزار قال: قال ابن عباس . . . فذكره نحوه لم يذكر صهيباً في إسناده ، وأزيد هنا فأقول :
وهكذا رواه علي بن الجعد في (( حديثه )) ( 1 / 288 / 92 ) ، ومن طريقه أبو يعلى في(( مسنده )) ( 4 / 311 / 2423 ) ؛ إلا أنه زاد في آخره :
(( قال رجل لشعبة : كان بين يديه عنزة ؛ قال : لا )) .
ولم يذكر فيه أبو يعلى : (( لشعبه )) .
قلت : وفي ثبوت هذه الزيادة عن شعبة نظر ؛ بل هي شاذة ؛ لتفرد ابن الجعد
بها دون الطرق المثار إليها آنفاً عن شعبة .
ومثلها : رواية سليمان بن حرب عن شعبة بإسناده الصحيح المذكور آنفاً ؛ بل رواهكذلك علي بن الجعد نفسه في مكان آخر من (( حديثه )) ( 1 / 314 / 163 ) : أخبرنا به. موصولاً بذكر صهيب فيه ؛ دون الزيادة .
ولعل أصل هذه الزيادة ما رواه منصور بن المعتمر عن الحكم عن يحيى بن الجزار عن أبيالصهباء - وهو صهيب المتقدم - . . . فذكر الحديث بلفظ :
(( يصلي بالناس في أرض خلاء )) .
أخرجه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان في (( صحيحيهما )) ، وغيرهما ، وهو مخرج في
(( صحيح أبي داود )) أيضاً ، وليس عنده هذا اللفظ ، وليس فيه نفي السترة والعنزة

كما هو ظاهر ، وإنما فيه نفي البنيان والجدران ، فهو مثل روايةالبخاري بلفظ :
 (( يصلي بمنى إلى غيرجدار )) .
ويأتي قريباً إن شاء الله بيان ما فيها .
فتوهم بعض الرواة أن ذلك يعني أنه صلى إلى غير سترة ، كما هوظاهر حديث الترجمة ، وليس صريحاً ، وقد روى مصرحاً به في بعض الطرق ، والعجيب حقاًأن البيهقي عقب الحديث حديث الترجمة :
 (( وله شاهد بإسنادأصح من هذا عن الفضل بن عباس ، وسيرد بعد هذا إن شاء الله تعالى )) .
ثم رواه ( 2 / 278 ) من طريق أبي داود بسنده عن عباس بن عبيدالله بن عباس عن الفضل نحوه بلفظ :
 (( فصلى في صحراء ليسبين يديه سترة ، وحمارة لنا وكليبة تعبثان بين يديه ، فما بالى ذلك )) .
ووجه التعجب أن عباساً هذا لم يلق عمه الفضل ؛ كما قال ابن حزمفي
(( المحلى )) ( 4 / 13 ) ووافقه الحافظ ، ولذلك ؛ خرجته في(( ضعيف أبي داود )) ( 114 ) .
واقتصر المعلق على (( شرح السنة )) ( 2 / 461 ) على إعلاله بجهالةالعباس فقط ، وهو تقصير ظاهر !
وأعجب من ذلك أن الشيخ أحمد الغماري في (( تخريجه أحاديث بدايةالمجتهد )) ( 2 / 393 ) سكت عنهأولاً ، وعزاه لأحمد والنسائي ثانياً ، وليس عندهما موضع الشاهد منه وهو الذي أوردهابن رشد بقوله :
 (( وقد روي أنه صلى لغير سترة )) !
وشايعه علىذلك المحققان اللذان أشرفا على تخريج الكتاب ببيان أماكن الأحاديث في المصادر التيعزاها الغماري إليها !
ولقد كان الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن إبراهيم أقرب إلى الصواب في تخريجه إياه
 في كتابه : (( طريق الرشد )) ؛ فإنه عزاه فيه ( ص88 ) لأبي داود وحده ؛ ولكنه أخطأ في قوله :
 (( وللنسائي نحوه ، وكذا عبد الرزاق في (( مصنفه)) ، والطحاوي في (( معاني الآثار )) ، ولا يخلو سنده من مقال )) !
قلت : روايةالنسائي إسنادها صحيح من رواية صهيب كما تقدم ؛ ولكن ليس فيها موضع الشاهد كما تقدموكذلك رواية الطحاوي ، فقوله : (( نحوه )) ؛ لا يفيده شيئاً لأنه يعني في اصطلاح المحدثين: مثله في المعنى ، وليس في اللفظ . وهو ليس مثله في المعنى وأما رواية عبد الرزاق، ففيها موضع الشاهد ؛ لكن ليس فيها عباس بن عبيد الله ، فزاد انقطاعاً على انقطاع!
ومن أحاديثالباب : ما رواه ابن جريج قال : أخبرني عبد الكريم : أن مجاهداً أخبره عن ابن عباسقال :
 (( جئت أنا والفضل على أتان ، فمررنا بين يدي رسولالله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعرفة وهو يصلي المكتوبة ، ليس شيء يستره يحول بيننا وبينه)) .
أخرجه عبدالرزاق في (( المصنف )) ( 2 / 28 / 2357 ) ، وابن خزيمة في

(( صحيحه ))( 2 / 25 / 838 - 839 ) وضعفه بقوله :
(( غير جائزأن يحتج بعبد الكريم عن مجاهد على الزهري عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله )) .
يشير إلى أنالمحفوظ أن المرور المذكور كان في منى ؛ كما في حديث الزهري الآتي إن شاء الله ، ثمقال :
 (( لأن عبد الكريم قد تكلم أهل المعرفة بالحديث فيالاحتجاج بخبره )) .
يشير إلى أنهعبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق أبو أمية ، فإنه هو الذي تكلموا فيه ؛ بل أجمعوا على ضعفه، حتى قال النسائي والدارقطني :
 (( متر وك )) .
وليس هو عبدالكريم بن مالك الجزري ؛ فإنه ثقة متقن ، كما قال الحافظ في
(( التقريب)) ، وكأن الدكتور الأعظمي في تعليقه على (( صحيح ابن خزيمة )) ذهب إلى أنه هو ؛فإنه قال :
 (( إسناده صحيح . انظر (( مجمع الزوائد )) 2 :63 )) .
ويشير بالإحالةإلى (( المجمع )) إلى زيادة أبي يعلى في آخر حديث يحيى الجزار المتقدم :
 (( فقال رجل : أكان بين يديه عنزة ؛ قال : لا )).
وقد عرفت أنهاشاذة لا تصح )) .

الثقة، ولعله تبع في ذلك الحافظ ؛ فإنه ذكره برواية البزار بلفظ :
 (( والنبي يصلي المكتوبة ليس لشيء يستره )) .
وسكت عنهفي موضعين من (( الفتح ((( 1 / 171 ، 571 ) ، والقاعدة عنده :
أن ماسكت عنه فيه فهو حسن ، وهذا محتمل ؛ لأن عبد الكريم هذا لم ينسب عند مخرجيه ، فيحتملأنه الجزري ، وهو ابن مالك الثقة ، ويحتمل أنه ابن أبي المخارق أبو أمية البصري ، وهوضعيف ، ومن الاتفاقات الغريبة أن كلاً منهما روى عن مجاهد ، وعن كل منهما ابن جريج، وليس من السهل الجزم بأنه أحدهما والحالة هذه ، وقد أشار إلى هذه الحقيقة الذهبيفي (( الميزان )) ، وقال الحافظ في (( التقريب )) في أبي أمية :
 (( ضعيف ، وقد شارك الجزري في بعض المشايخ ، فربماالتبس به على من لا
 فهم له )) .
والأرجحعندي أنه هذا الضعيف ، وذلك لسببين :
الأول: أنه لو كان الثقة لبادر ابن جريج إلى التصريح بنسبته .
الثاني: أن ابن خزيمة جزم بأنه هو ؛ كما تقدم نقله عنه ، ثم أكد ذلك بقوله :
 (( وهذا الفعل الذي ذكره عبد الكريم عن مجاهد عنابن عباس قد ثبت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قد زجر عن مثل هذا الفعل في خبرسهل بن أبي حثمة أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :
(( إذاصلى أحدكم ، فليصل إلى سترة ، وليدن منها ؛ لا يقطع الشيطان عليه صلاته )) . وفي خبرأبيجحيفة 

أن النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم - ركز عنزة ، فجعل يصلي إليها ، يمر من ورائها الكلب والمرأةوالحمار . وفي خبر أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :
 (( إذا صلى أحدكم ؛ فليصل إلى سترة ، وليدن منها)) . وفي خبر ابن عمر :
قال رسولالله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :
 (( لا تصلوا إلا إلى سترة )) .
وقد زجر النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يصلي المصلي إلا إلى سترة ، فكيف يفعل ما زجر عنه ؟ !)) .
وهذه الأحاديثكلها صحيحة ، وهي مخرجة عنده ( 798 ، 800 ، 803 ، 810 ، 820 ) ، وبعضها في (( الصحيحين)) ، ومخرجة عندي في (( صحيح أبي داود )) ( 688 - 689 ، 692 ، 694 ) ، فلا يجوز إهدارالعمل بها لمثل حديث أبي أمية وغيره مما تقدم .
فإن قيل :إذا كان الأمر كما ذكرت ؛ فما قولكم في حديث عبد الله بن عباس قال :
 (( أقبلت راكباً على حمارٍ أتان ، وأنا يومئذ قدناهزت الاحتلام ، ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصلي بالناس بمنى إلى غير جدار، فمررت بين يدي بعض الصف ، فنزلت ، وأرسلت الأتان ترتع ، ودخلت في الصف ، فلم ينكرذلك علي أحدٌ )) ؟
 أخرجه البخاري في (( صحيحه )) ( 76 ، 493 ، 861) من طرق عن مالك عن ابن شهاب عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة عن ابن عباس .
والجواب منوجهين :

الأول: أنه ليس صريحاً في نفي السترة مطلقاً ؛ كما تقدمت الإشارة إلى ذلك
 في أول هذا التخريج ، وإنما هو ينفي سترة الجداربخاصة ، ولذلك ؛ لما روى البيهقي ( 2 / 273 ) عن الإمام الشافعي قوله :
 (( قول ابن عباس : (( إلى غير جدار )) يعني - واللهأعلم - إلى غير سترة )) .
فتعقبهابن التركماني بقوله :
 (( قلت : لا يلزم من عدم الجدار عدم السترة (1) ،ولا أدري ما وجه الدليل في
 رواية مالك على أنه صلى إلى غير سترة )) .
قلت :ويؤيده صنيع البخاري ؛ فإنه ترجم للحديث بقوله :
 (( باب سترة الإمام سترة من خلفه )) .
فهذا يعنيأن الإمام البخاري لم يفهم من الحديث نفي السترة ، ووجه الحافظ بقوله ( 1 / 571 -572 ) :
وكأن البخاريحمل الأمر في ذلك على المألوف المعروف من عادته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه كان لايصلي في الفضاء إلا والعنزة أمامه . ثم أيّد ذلك بحديثي ابن عمر وأبي جحيفة . وفي حديثابن عمر ما يدل على المداومة ، وهو قوله بعد ذكر الحربة : (( وكان يفعل ذلك في السفر)) ، وقد تبعه النووي فقال في (( شرح مسلم )) في كلامه على فوائد هذا الحديث : فيهأن سترة الإمام سترة لمن خلفه . والله أعلم )) . والوجه الآخر : أن قول ابن عباس فيهذا الحديث : (( إلى غير جدار )) ؛ قد اختلف الرواة عن مالك فيه ، فمنهم من ذكره عنه، ومنهم من لم يذكره ، وها أنا

أذكر أسماءهم:
أولاً: الذين ذكروه :
1 - إسماعيلبن أبي أويس . البخاري ( 76 ) .
 2 - عبد الله بن يوسف . البخاري ( 493 ) .
 3 - عبد الله بن مسلمة . البخاري ( 861 ) ، وبعضهملم يذكره عنه ؛ كما سيأتي قريباً إن شاء الله تعالى .
4 - مطرفبن عبد الله . السراج في (( مسنده )) ( 3 / 41 / 2 ) ، وهذا فيما يغلب على الظن ؛ فإنالنسخة المصورة لم يظهر فيها ما بين عبد الله بن مطرف وعبيد الله بن عبد الله .
5 - ابنبكير .
ثانياً: الذين لم يذكروه :
1 - يحيىبن يحيى . في (( موطأ مالك )) ( 1 / 171 ) ، وعنه مسلم ( 2 / 57 ) ، والبيهقي ( 2/ 277 ) .
 2 - ابن القاسم عنه . في (( المدونة )) ( 1 /114 ) ، وكذا النسائي في (( الكبرى )) ؛ كما في (( تحفة الأشراف )) ( 5 / 59 ) .
 3 - يحيى بن قزعة . البخاري ( 4412 ) .
 4 - ابن وهب . أبو عوانة في (( صحيحه )) ( 2 /60 ) ، وابن خزيمة في
(( صحيحه)) ( 834 ) ، والطحاوي في (( شرح معاني الآثار )) ( 1 / 266 ) .
 6 - عبد الرحمن بن مهدي . ابن خزيمة أيضاً وأحمد( 1 / 342 ) .
 7 - أحمد بن أبي بكر . ابن حبان ( 4 / 55 / 2386- الإحسان ) ، والبغوي
 في (( شرح السنة )) ( 2 / 249 ) .
قلت :فأنت ترى أن هؤلاء الذين لم يذكروا تلك الزيادة أكثر عدداً وأجل قدراً
 من أولئك الذين ذكروها ، وبخاصة أن فيهم من هو ألصقبالإمام مالك ، وبرواية (( الموطأ )) أشهر ؛ مثل يحيى بن يحيى - وهو النيسابوري - ،وعبد الله بن وهب ، وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي ، وعبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي على الخلاف عليهفيها كما تقدم .
الأمرالذي يلقي في النفس أن روايتهم أصح ، أو - على الأقل - هو مما يبعد القول بجواز أنهملم يحفظوا تلك الزيادة عن مالك ، كما أن اتفاق أولئك الثلاثة على روايتها عنه يبعدالقول أيضاً بجواز خطئهم على مالك فيها .
فالأقربإلى الصواب أن يقال : إن مالكاً رحمه الله هو نفسه كان يذكرها تارة ،
 ولا يذكرها أحياناً ، فحفظ كل من هؤلاء وهؤلاء ماسمعوا منه . وكأن البيهقي أشار إلى هذه الحقيقة عقب رواية ابن بكير التي فيها هذه الزيادةبقوله :
 (( وهذه اللفظة ذكرها مالك بن أنس رحمه الله في هذاالحديث في ( كتاب المناسك ) ، ورواه في ( كتاب الصلاة ) دون هذه اللفظة ، ورواه الشافعيرحمه الله عنه في القديم كما رواه في ( المناسك ) ، وفي الجديد كما رواه في ( الصلاة))  - القعنبي : عبد الله بن مسلمة . أبو داود(( صحيح أبي داود )) ( رقم 709 ) ، والبيهقي ( 2 / 277 ) .


قلت : ولم أرفي ( مناسك الموطأ ) هذا الذي ذكره البيهقي ، والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .
هذا (( ولعلفي رواية الإمام الشافعي للحديث دون الزيادة في مذهبه الجديد ما يشير إلى أن الإماممالكاً كان يرويه كذلك في آخر أمره ، وسواء ثبت هذا أو لم يثبت ، فهو الراجح عندي واللائقبمنزلة الإمام مالك في العلم والحفظ ؛ لمتابعة جمع من الثقات والأئمة الحفاظ له علىرواية الحديث دون الزيادة ، ولا بأس من ذكر أسماء الذين وقفت عليه منهم ، مع التخريج:
1 - ابن أخيابن شهاب ( واسمه محمد بن عبد الله بن مسلم ) . البخاري ( 1857 ) ، وأحمد ( 1 /264 ) ، والسراج في (( مسنده )) ( 3 / 241 ) .
2 - يونس بن يزيد . مسلم ( 2 / 57 ) ، وأبو عوانة ( 2 / 60 ) ، والبخاري تعليقاً( 1853 ، 4412 ) .
 3 - سفيان بن عيينة . مسلم أيضاً وأبو عوانة وأبوداود ( رقم 709 - صحيحه ) ، والنسائي ( 2 / 64 ) ، والد ارمي ( 1 / 329 ) ، وابن ماجه( 947 ) ، وابن خزيمة في (( صحيحه )) ( 833 ) ، وابن الجارود في (( المنتقى )) (66 / 168 ) ، والطحاوي في (( شرح المعا ني )) ( 1 / 266 ) ، والبيهقي ( 2 / 276 ) ،وأحمد ( 1 / 219 ) ، والحميدي ( 275 ) ، وابن أبي شيبة ( 1 / 278 ، 280 ) ، وأبو يعلى( 4 / 269 / 2382 ) ، والسراج أيضاً .
4 - معمربن راشد . عبد الرزاق ( 2 / 29 / 2359 ) ، ومن طريقه مسلم وأبو عوانة وابن خزيمة ،وأحمد ( 1 / 365 ) عنه وعن عبد الأعلى ، وصححه الترمذي ( رقم 337 ) .


قلت : فاتفاق كل هؤلاء الثقات على عدم ذكر تلك الزيادة مما لايجعل النفس تطمئن لثبوتها ؛ بل إن ذلك لما يرجح بكل تأكيد أنها شاذة غير محفوظة ، حتىولو فرض اتفاق الرواة عن مالك بذكرها ، فكيف وقد اختلفوا عليه فيها ، فكيف وأكثرهمعلى عدم ذكرها كما سبق بيانه ، والشذوذ يثبت بأقل من هذا ؛ كما لا يخفى على العلماءالعارفين بهذا الفن الشريف .
ولذلك ؛ أعرض عنها جمهور المؤلفين في (( الصحيح )) ؛ كمسلم وأبيعوانة وابن خزيمة وابن حبان وغيرهم ؛ بل إن ابن خزيمة أشار في (( صحيحه )) إلى عدمثبوتها ؛ بجزمه أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يستتر بالحربة ؛ كما تقدم كلامه عندتخريج حديث عبد الكريم ، وقال أيضاً بعد أن ساق الحديث دون زيادة ، ونفى أن يكون النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم - رأى الأتان تمر بين يدي الصفوف ( 2 / 25 ) :
 (( فإن كان في الخبرأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - علم بمرور الحمار بين يدي بعض من كان خلفه ؛ فجائزأن تكون سترة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كانت سترة لمن خلفه ؛ إذ النبي - صلى اللهعليه وسلم - قد كان يستتر بالحربة إذا صلى بالمصلى ، ولو كانت سترته لا تكون سترة لمنخلفه ؛ لاحتاج كل مأموم أن يستتر بحربة كاستتار النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بها ،فحمل العنزة للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يستتر بها دون أن يأمر المأمومين بالاستتارخلفه ؛ كالدال على أن سترة الإمام تكون سترة لمن خلفه )) .
وختاماً أقول : تبين مما تقدم أنه لا يصح حديث صريح في صلاته- صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى غير سترة ، والزيادة التي عند البخاري ليست صريحة في ذلك، وعلى التنزل فهي شاذة لا تصح ، ولذلك ؛ أعرض عنها جمهور المؤلفين في (( الصحيح)) ، والله أعلم .
 ( تنبيه ) : 
لقد عزا كثيرمن المؤلفين حديث ابن عباس بزيادة البخاري للمتفق عليه ؛ كالحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي في (( عمدة الأحكام )) ، ومر عليه شراحه ؛ كابن دقيق العيد والصنعاني ( 2 / 455 -465 ) ،  
والشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن آل بسام في (( تيسير العلام )) ، ومحمد فؤادعبد الباقي في (( اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيما اتفق عليه الشيخان )) ( 1 / 100 / 282 ) ، وبالغابن تيمية ( الجد ) فقال في (( المنتقى )) :
 (( رواه الجماعة ))!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المعلق على المقصد العلي سيد كسروى حسن عفا الله عنه ]
  [ الشيح الدكتور الأعظمي رحمه الله تعالى ] 
  [ المعلق على مسند أبي يعلى حسين أسد غفر الله له ] 



ذكرهم الشيخ  الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 /ص 694-695 ) عند تعليقه على حديث ( كان لا يزيد في الركعتين على التشهد ) 

منكر . أخرجه أبو يعلى في (( مسنده )) ( 1 / 337 ) من طريق عبد السلام ابن حرب عن بديل بن ميسرةعن أبي الجوزاء عن عائشة مرفوعاً .
قلت : وهذاإسناد ضعيف ، وله علتان :
الأولى : الانقطاع بين أبي الجوزاء وعائشة ؛ فإنه لا يعرف له سماع منها ؛ كما
 قال ابن عبد البر وغيره .
والأخرى :تفرد عبد السلام بن حرب بهذا السياق ، وهو إن كان ثقة حافظاً
 فله مناكير ؛ كما في (( التقريب )) .
قلت : وهذا منها في نقدي ؛ فإنه قد خولف في متنه ؛ فقال الطيالسي في (( مسنده )) ( 1547 ) : حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن بديل العقيلي - بصري ثقة صدوق - عنأبيه عن أبي الجوزاء عن عائشة قالت :
 (( كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم - يستفتح الصلاة بالتكبير . . . )) الحديث ، وفيه :
 (( وكان يقول في كلركعتين التحيات . . . )) الحديث .
وقد تابعه حسين المعلم عن بديل به .
أخرجه مسلم وأبو عوانة وابن خزيمة ( 699 ) ، وابن حبان ( 1765 - الإحسان )
في (( صحاحهم)) ، وهو رواية لأ بي يعلى ( 4667 ) ، وهو مخرج في (( الإرواء )) ( 316 ) ، و (( صحيحأبي داود )) ( 752 ) .


تنبيه) : خفيت هاتان العلتان على المعلق على (( مسند أبي يعلى )) ، فقال
 في (( الموضعين )) : (( إسناده صحيح )) ! وقلده السقاف فيما أسماه بـ (( صحيح صلاة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -)) ( ص 197 ) 

، وكذلك المعلق على (( المقصد العلي)) ( 1 / 171 / 385 ) ، وكذلك الحافظ الهيثميإلا أنه انقلب عليه اسم تابعيه ! فقال في (( مجمع الزوائد )) ( 2 / 142 ) :

 (( رواه أبو يعلى من رواية أبي الحويرث عن عائشة، والظاهر أنه خالد بن الحويرث ، وهو ثقة ، وبقية رجاله رجال ( الصحيح ))) .
قلت :فتحرف عليه أو على كاتب نسخته ( أبو الجوزاء ) إلى أبي الحويرث ! وخالد بن الحويرث؛ لم أر من كناه بأبي الحويرث ، ولا في (( كنى الدولابي )) ، ولا أنه روى عن عائشة!
ثم هولا يعرف ؛ كما قال ابن معين ، وإن ذكره ابن حبان في (( الثقات )) ( 4 / 198 ) .
ثم إنهقد ثبت زيادة الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في التشهد ، وكذا الدعاء فيالجملة ، فراجع (( صفة الصلاة )).
ونحو حديثالترجمة حديث ابن إسحاق قال : حدثني عن تشهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في وسطالصلاة وفي آخرها عبد الرحمن بن الأسود بن يزيد النخعي عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن مسعودقال :
علمنيرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - التشهد في وسط الصلاة وفي آخرها ، فكنا نحفظ عن عبدالله حين أخبرنا أن رسول الله علمه إياه ، قال : فكان يقول إذا جلس في وسط الصلاة وفيآخرها على ورد اليسرى :

التحيات لله . . . ( فذكر التشهد ) قال :
ثم إن كان في وسط الصلاة ؛ نهض حين يفرغ من تشهده ، وإن كانفي آخرها
 دعا بعد تشهده بما شاءالله أن يدعو ، ثم يسلم .
أخرجه أحمد ( 1 / 459 ) ، وابن خزيمة في (( صحيحه )) ( 1 /350 / 708 ) من طريق يعقوب ( وهو ابن إبراهيم بن سعد ) قال : حدثني أبي عن ابن إسحاق. .

قلت : وهذا إسناد حسن ، صرح به ابن إسحاق بالتحديث ، فأمن تدليسه، ولذلك ؛ حسنه صاحبنا الدكتور الأعظمي فيما علقه على (( الصحيح )) ، وأما ذاك السقاف فصححه بكل صفاقة ( ص 196 ) ! ولكن في هذا السياق نكارة من وجهين :
الأ ول : قوله : (( في وسط الصلاة وفي آخرها علي وركه اليسرى)) ؛ فإنه مخالف لحديث أبي حميد الساعدي الصريح في الافتراش في وسط الصلاة ، والتوركفي آخرها . رواه البخا ري ( 448 - مختصره ) .
وليس هذا فقط ؛ بل إن ابن إسحاق نفسه قد اضطرب في هذه الجملة؛ فقد
 قال ابن خزيمه عقبه:
 (( قوله : (( . . .وفي آخرها على وركه اليسرى )) ؛ إنما كان يجلسها في آخر صلاته لا في وسطها ؛ كما رواهعبد الأعلى عن محمد بن إسحاق ، وإبراهيم بن سعيد الجوهري عن يعقوب بن إبراهيم )) .
قلت : رواية عبد الأعلى تقدمت عنده برقم ( 702 ) ، وهي ظاهرةفيما ذكر ؛ فإنها بلفظ :

(( كنا نحفظه عن عبد الله بن مسعود كما نحفظ حروف القرآن : الواو، والألف ، فإذا جلس على وركه اليسرى ؛ قال :
 (( التحيات لله . .. )) ، ثم يدعو لنفسه وينصرف )) .
أخرجه الطبراني في (( الكبير )) ( 10 / 64 / 9932 ) .
ورواية الجوهري صريحة في ذلك على اختصارها الشديد ؛ فإنها عنده( 701 ) بلفظ :
 (( أن رسول الله - صلىالله عليه وسلم - كان يجلس في آخر صلاته على وركه اليسرى )) .
وهذه الرواية الأخيرة إذا حملت محلى رواية البخاري الموضحة أنالتورك في التشهد الثاني الأخير ؛ استقام معناها ، وإلا ؛ فهي منكرة بإطلاقها .
والآخر : قوله : (( نهض حين يفرغ من تشهده )) .
فإنه أولاً : مخالف لكل طرق حديث ابن مسعود في تعليمه - صلىالله عليه وسلم - إياه صيغة التشهد ، وقد استقصى الحافظ الطبراني طرقه أو أكثر طرقهعنه في (( المعجم الكبير )) ؛ فقد عقد له باباً خاصاً ؛ خلافاً لغالب عادته في المجلدالعاشر ( ص 48 - 70 رقم 9883 - 9942 ) .
وثانياً : هو مخالف لطريق أبي الأحوص عن ابن مسعود في هذا التعليمبلفظ :
 (( إذا قعدتم في كلركعتين فقولوا : (( التحيات لله . . . ثم ليتخير من الدعاء أعجبه إليه ، فليدع به)) .
ورواه غيره أيضاً بسند صحيح ، وقد خرجته في (( الصحيحة )) (

شاهد ذكرته في (( صفة الصلاة )) الطبعة الجديدة .
وهذا الحديث من جملة أحاديث كثيرة لابن إسحاق ، لا يسع الواقف عليها والباحث فيها إلا أن يشهد للحافظالذهبي بسعة حفظه ، ودقة نقده للرجال ؛ فإن المعروف عند المتأخرين أن ابن إسحاق إذاصرح بالتحديث فقد جاوز القنطرة ، ونجا حديثه من العلة ، وليس ذلك على إطلاقه ! فتأملقول الحافظ الذهبي بعد أن ساق أقوال الموثقين والجارحين لابن إسحاق في (( ميزانه)) :
 (( فالذي يظهر لي أن ابن إسحاق حسن الحديث ، صالحالحال ، صدوق ، وما انفرد به ففيه نكارة ؛ فإن في حفظه شيئاً ، وقد احتج به أئمة ،فالله أعلم ، وقد استشهد مسلم بخمسة أحاديث لابن إسحاق ، ذكرها في ( صحيحه ))) .
قلت :فاظفر بهذا التحقيق ، وعض عليه بالنواجذ ، ولا يغرنك حماسة بعض القاصرين والناشئينالذين يتسرعون إلى إنكار ما لم يحيطوا بعلمه ، كالاحتجاج ببعض المبادئ العامة التيجهلوا أنها ليست على إطلاقها وشمولها ؛ كهذا الذي شرحناه من حال ابن إسحاق ، والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الكاتب / محمود سعيد ممدوح هداه  الله  ] 


ذكره  الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله  في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 710 )عند  تعليقه  على حديث ( 
إن من أشرالناس عند الله منزلة يوم القيامة : الرجل يفضي إلى امرأته ، وتفضي إليه ، ثم ينشرسرها ) .
ضعيف . أخرجهابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " ( 4 / 391 - هندية ) : حدثنا مروان بن معاويةعن عمر بن حمزة العمري قال : عبد الرحمن بن سعد - مولى لأبي سفيان - قال : سمعت أباسعيد الخدري قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : . . . فذكره.
ومن طريق ابنأبي شيبة أخرجه مسلم ( 4 / 157 ) ، وأبو نعيم في " الحلية " ( 10 / 236- 327 ) .
وخالفه فياللفظ الحسن بن محمد بن الصباح الزعفراني : ثنا مروان بن معاوية الفزاري به ؛ إلا أنهقال :
 " إن أعظم الأمانة عند الله يوم القيامة رجليفضي . . . " الحديث .


أخرجه البيهقي في " السنن " ( 7 / 193 - 194 ) .
وتابع الزعفراني : يحيى بن معين فقال : ثنا مروان بن معاويةبه ؛ إلا أنه زاد
 في أوله ( من ) ؛ فقالت:
 " إن من أعظم. . . " الحديث .
أخرجه ابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( 197/ 608 ) . وقال أحمد ( 3 / 69 ) : ثنا إسماعيل بن محمد - يعني : أبا إبراهيم المعقب- : ثنا مروان - يعني : ابن معاوية الفزاري - به .
وأبو إبراهيم هذا ؛ وثقه أحمد ، وله ترجمة في " تاريخ بغداد" ( 6 / 265 - 266 ) ، و " التعجيل " .
وتابع مروان بن معاوية على هذا اللفظ : أبو أسامة عن عمر بنحمزة به .
أخرجه مسلم وأبو داود ( 2 / 297 - التازية ) ، وأبو نعيم أيضا( 10 / 236 ) .
قلت : يبدو جليا من هذا التخريج أن اللفظ الأخير أرجح مما قبله؛ لمتابعة أبي أسامة لمروان عليه ، لكن مدارها كلها على عمر بن حمزة العمري ؛ وهو ممنضعف من رجال مسلم ؛ فقال الذهبي في كتابه " الكاشف " :
 " ضعفه ابن معينوالنسائي . وقال أحمد : أحاديثه مناكير " . وكذا قال في
" الميزان " ، وزاد :
 " قلت : له عنعبد الرحمن بن سعد عن أبي سعيد مرفوعا : " من شرار الناس منزلة يوم القيامة رجليفضي إلى المرأة . . . " الحديث . فهذا مما استنكر لعمر

قلت :ولذلك ؛ جزم الحافظ بضعفه في " التقريب " ؛ فقال :
 " ضعيف " .
وهو بذلكيعطي القارئ خلاصة الأقوال التي قيلت في الرجل من تعديل
 وتجريح .
قلت :وروايته لهذا الحديث على اللفظين المتقدمين :
1 -" إن من أشر الناس عند الله منزلة يوم القيامة . . . " . 2 - " إن منأعظم الأمانة عند الله يوم القيامة . . . " .
أقول: " فاضطرابه في روايته لهذا الحديث الواحد على هذين اللفظين اوشتان ما بينهمامن حيث المبنى والمعنى ؛ لدليل واضح على سوء حفظه ، وقلة ضبطه ، وتقدم له حديث آخرفي النهي عن الشرب قائما ، زاد فيه :
 " فمن نسي ؛ فليستقئ " ( رقم 927 ) .
فلا جرمأنه ضعفه من تقدم ذكرهم من الأئمة والحفاظ المتقدمين والمتأخرين ، وعليهم كنت اعتمدتفي تضعيف الحديث في " آداب الزفاف في السنة المطهرة " .
ثم اقتضىما أوجب إعادة الكلام عليه بزيادة في التحقيق والتخريج ، ذلك أن أحد الإخوان الأفاضل- جزاه الله خيرا - أرسل إلي بالبريد المسجل كتابا ، بعنوان :  
"تنبيه المسلم إلى تعدي الألبانيعلى صحيح مسلم " ، تأليف محمود سعيد ممدوح ، فعرفت من اسم الكتاب ومؤلفه أنه حاقدحاسد من أولئك المبتدعة الذين

يتتبعون العثرات، ويبغونها عوجا ، ولما تصفحته رأيت فيه العجب العجاب من التحامل وسوء الظن والتجهيلوالتطاو  ل علي ، وغير ذلك مما لا يمكن وصفه وحصره في هذه الكلمة العجالة ، وأصل ذلكأنه وضع قاعدة من عنده نسبني من أجلها إلى مخالفة الإجماع ، وما هو إلا الذي حل فيمخه ؛ فقال ( ص 7 ) :
 " أما مخالفته للإجماع فإن الأمة اتفقت علىصحة ما في مسلم من الأحاديث وأنها تفيد العلم النظري ، سوى أحرف يسيرة معروفة وهي صحيحة، لكنها لا تفيد العلم " !
كذا قال المسكينمن عندياته : " وهي صحيحة " !
وبناء عليه تهجمعلي في بعض الأحاديث التي كنت انتقدتها في بعض مؤلفاتي ، منها حديث الترجمة ؛ فإنهسود أكثر من أربع عشرة صفحة في تقوية عمر بن حمزة هذا ، ساردا أقوال من عدله ، ونصبنفسه مجتهدا أكبر ليرد على أولئك الحفاظ الذين ضعفوه ، ولكن بطرق ملتوية كثيرة ، حتىألقي في نفسي أنه من أولئك المقلدة الذين يتأولون نصوص الكتاب والسنة حتى لا تخالفأهواءهم ؛ فقد صنع المذكور مثل صنيعهم ؛ فقد نصب نفسه لتوثيق عمر الذي ضعفوه ؛ نكايةوتشهيرا بالألباني مهما كانت السبل التي يسلكها في سبيل ذلك ، فالغاية عنده
 تبرر الوسيلة ! والعياذ بالله تعالى .
وشرح هذا الإجمالوبيان ما في كلامه من اللف والدوران والظلم ، وتحريف الكلام وإخراجه عن دلالته الظاهرة؛ مما يحتاج إلى فراغ ومراجعة لكتب العلماء في المصطلح وغيره ، وهذان لا أجده في غمرةما أنا فيه من تحقيق لمشروعي العظيم " تقريب السنة بين يدي الأمة " ، هذافي نقده في صفحاته السوداء المشار إليها

آنفأ ،فما بالك لو أردنا أن نرد على كتابه كله . فلعل الله يسخر له من إخواننا من يكشف مافيه من الجهل والطعن والتحامل والظلم ؛ ليرد الحق إلى نصابه .
ولكن لابد من أن أضرب على ذلك مثلا أو أكثر - إن تيسر - حول هذا الحديث الضعيف .
لقد تقدمنقلي عن الذهبي أنه قال في عمر بن حمزة :
 " ضعفه ابن معين والنسائي . وقال أحمد : أحاديثهمناكير " .
فحرف المذكورقول أحمد هذا : " أحاديثه مناكير " بأنه يعني بالنكارة التفرد .
ثم نقلعن الحافظ ابن حجر وكذا ابن رجب ما يؤيد به وجهة نظره بزعمه ، وهو - لبالغ جهله بهذاالعلم الذي يبدو من كتابه هذا أنه حديث عهد به مع غلبة العجب والغرور عليه - لا يفرقبين من قيل فيه : " يروي مناكير " - وهو ما نقله عن أحمد - وببن من قيل فيه: " منكر الحديث " ! فهذا غير ذاك ، ومثله - بل أبلغ منه - قول أحمد في عمر: " أحاديثه مناكير " ؛ فإنه وصف شامل لجميع أحاديثه ، فمثله لا يكون ثقةألبتة ، وهذا مما نبه عليه أبو الحسنات اللكنوي رحمه الله في " الرفع والتكميل" ، فقال ( ص 94 ) :
 " وقال السخاوي في " فتح المغيث" : قال ابن دقيق العيد في " شرح الإلمام " : قولهم : " روى مناكير" ؛ لا يقتضي بمجرده ترك روايته حتى تكثر المناكير في روايته وينتهي إلى أن يقالفيه : " منكر الحديث " ؛ لأن " منكر الحديث " وصف في الرجل يستحقالترك لحديثه ، والعبارة الأخرى لا تقتضي الديمومة . كيف وقد قال أحمد بن حنبل في محمدبن إبراهيم التيمي : يروي أحاديث مناكير ، وهو ممن اتفق عليه الشيخان . . . "....)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الشيخ   الفاضل / أكرم ضياء العمري غفر الله له  ] 

ذكره  الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 763 ) عند  تعليقه على حديث ( 
إن الله استقبل بي الشام ، وولى ظهري اليمن ، ثم قال
 لي : يا محمد ! إنيقد جعلت لك ما تجاهك غنيمة ورزقا ، وما خلف ظهرك مددا . ولا يزال الله يزيد - أو قال: يعز - الإسلام وأهله ، وينقص الشرك وأهله ، حتى يسير الركب بين كذا - يعني : البحرين- لا يخشى
 إلا جورا ، وليبلغنهذا الأمر مبلغ الليل ) .
ضعيف.
 رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 8 / 170 / 7642 ) و " مسند الشاميين" ( ص 168 ) من طريق عبد الله بن هانئ بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عبلة ، وأبو نعيم( 6 / 107 - 108 ) ، وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " ( 1 / 377 - 378 ط ) منطريق أبي عمير النحاس ( وهو عيسى بن محمد بن إسحاق ) عن ضمرة عن السيباني عن عمرو بنعبد الله الحضرمي عن أبي أمامة مرفوعأ . وقال أبو نعيم :
 " غريب من حديث السيباني ، تفرد به عنه ضمرةبن ربيعة " .
قلت :وهو ثقة ، وكذا السيباني - وهو بفتح المهملة - ، ووقع في " الحلية "
و" التاريخ " في مواطن عدة : ( الشيباني ) ؛ بالمعجمة ! وهو تصحيف ، واسمهيحيى بن أبي عمرو .
وأما الحضرمي هذا ؛ فوثقه العجلي وابن حبان ؛ لكن قال الذهبي :
 " ما علمت روى عنه سوى يحيى " .
وأعله الهيثمي ( 10 / 60 ) بابن هانئ ؛ وقد تابعه أبو عمير ؛ وهو ثقة ، فلا

ضير ، وإنما العلة من الحضرمي ؛ فإنه في عداد المجهولين ، كمايشير إلى ذلك قول الذهبي المذكور آنفأ ، وهو في " الميزان " ( 3 / 270 )، وأقره الحافظ في " التهذيب " ؛ بل قال الذهبي في الصفحة التي تلي الصفحةالمشار إليها :
 " لا يعرف" . كما أشار إلى تضعيف توثيقه في " الكاشف " بقوله :
 " وثق ". ولذلك ؛ لم يوثقه الحافظ في " التقريب " ؛ بل قال فيه :
 " مقبول" .
يعني : عند المتابعة ، وإلا ؛ فلين الحديث ؛ وقد كنت منذ أكثرمن ثلاثين سنة أوردت هذا الحديث في " سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة " برقم (35 ) ؛ اغترارا بتوثيق ابن حبان والعجلي ، ولم أكن يومئذ - كغيري إلا من شاء الله- عرفت تساهل ابن حبان وكذا العجلي في التوثيق ، والآن وقد تبين لي تساهلهما في توثيقالمجهولين ، فقد رجعت عن تصحيح حديثه ، وأودعته في هذه " السلسلة الضعيفة" .
وبهذه المناسبة أقول : بعد طبع كتاب " التاريخ " للحافظ يعقوب بن سفيان الفسوي ودراستي إياه تبين لي أنه يكاد أن يكون مثل المذكورين في التساهل؛ فقد مرت بي أمثلة عديدة على ذلك أذكر منها الان ما نحن في صدده ؛ فقد ذكر إسناداله ( 2 / 437 ) فقال عن السيباني يحيى بن أبي عمرو :
 " شامي ثقة ، ويروي يحيى عن عمرو بن عبد الله الحضرمي - شامي ثقة - عن
 أبي أمامة ، ويروي السيبانيعن أبي العجماء قال : قيل . . وأبو العجماء مجهول لا يدرى من هو ؛ " .
قلت : فتأمل كيف قال في الحضرمي : " شامي ثقة " !وهذا عين كلام

العجليفي " ثقاته " ( 365 / 1271 ) ! سوى أنه زاد : " . . . تابعي . . ." .
وبين( أبا العجماء ) ؛ فقال بأنه مجهول ، وكلاهما روى عنهما السيباني ؟ !
ولا يعرفانإلا بهذه الرواية !

 ( تنبيهات ) :
الأول: أن ابن عساكر أخرج الحديث من الطريقين المشار إليهما عن ضمرة ، والطريق الأولى عندهمن روايته بإسناده عن الطبراني : نا سلامة بن ناهض المقدسي : نا عبد الله بن هانئ عنأبي أمامة . . فسقط من الإسناد ثلاثة على التوالي ضمرة ، والسيباني ، والحضرمي ! !
وهذا من شؤممن يتولى تحقيق كتب الحديث من الأدباء الذين لا معرفة عندهم بهذا العلم الشريف ؛ فإنهسقط مجسد مجسم يظهر بأدنى نظر لمن كان عنده علم بطبقات الرواة ، فكيف يعقل أن يكونبين الطبرانيالمتوفى سنة ( 360 ) وبين الصحابي واسطتان فقط؟ !
ويظهرأنه سقط قديم ؛ فإنه كذلك في النسخة المصورة عن إحدى مخطوطتي الظاهرية ( 1 / 181 )، فالظاهر أنها كذلك أيضا .
الثاني: علمت - مما سبق - قول الذهبي أنه لم يرو عن الحضرمي غير يحيى ، وقد وقع في كتابه" الكاشف " أنه روى معه طائفة ! فهذا خطأ من الناسخ أو الطابع ، فلا تغتربه .
الثالث: قوله : ( أبي العجماء ) في " التاريخ " وقع فيه ( أبو العجفاء ) في الموضعين! وهو خطأ فاحش لعله من الناسخ ، وقد خفي ذلك على محققه
الفاضل ، فعلقعليه قوله : " ترجمته في تهذيب التهذيب" ( 12 / 165 ) ، وإذا رجعنا إلى ترجمة أبي العجفاء التي في " التهذيب" ؛ وجدناه قد وثقه ابن معين وغيره ، وروى عنه جمع من الثقات ليس منهم السيبانيالذي روى عن أبي العجماء ! ولذلك ؛ لم يذكر الحافظ قول الفسوي بجهالة أبي العجماء فيترجمة أبي العجفاء ، فدل ذلك على خطأ النسخة وغفلة المعلق عنه ، والمعصوم من عصمه اللهعز وجل .
الرابع: علق الفاضل المشار إليه علىقول الحافظ الفسوي المتقدم: " عن أبي
 أمامة " ؛ فقال :
 " إياس بن ثعلبة البلوي الأنصاري " !
وهذا خطأأيضا ؛ وإنما هو صدي بن عجلان ، وهو بهذه الكنية أشهر من البلوي ، وفي ترجمته ذكر الحديثعند الطبراني وغيره .
قلت :ولشطره الثاني شواهد تقدم أحدها في " الصحيحة " ( رقم 3 ) .
والحديث؛ عزاه السيوطي في " الجامع الكبير " ( 1 / 141 / 1 ) للطبراني في
"الكبير " أيضا وابن عساكر .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الدكتور / فاروق حمادة غفر الله له ] 

ذكره  الشيخ  الألباني  رحمه الله  في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 784 ) عندتعليقه على حديث ( اقرأوا على موتاكم يس )

ضعيف. 
رواه أبوداود ( 3121 ) ، وابن ماجه ( 1448 ) ، والحاكم ( 1 / 565 ) ، وأحمد ( 5 / 27 ) ، وعبدالغني المقدسي في " السنن " ( 99 / 1 - 2 ، 105 / 1 ) عن سليمان التيمي عنأبي عثمان - وليس بالنهدي - عن أبيه عن معقل بن يسار مرفوعا . وقال المقدسي :
 " وهو حديث حسن غريب " .
قلت :كلا ؛ فإن أبا عثمان هذا مجهول : كما قال ابن المديني ، وكذا أبوه ؛ فإنه
 لا يعرف . ثم إن في إسناده اضطرابا ، كما كنت بينتهفي " الإرواء " ( 688 ) ، فأنى للحديث الحسن ؟ !
ورواهأحمد ( 5 / 26 ) مطولا من رواية معتمر عن أبيه عن رجل عن أبيه عن معقل بن يسار مرفوعابلفظ :
 " البقرة سنام القرآن وذروته ، ونزل مع كل آيةمنها ثمانون ملكا ، واستخرجت

الله لاإله إلا هو الحي القيوم ) من تحت العرش ، فوصلت بها - أو فوصلت بسورة البقرة - ، و( يس ) قلب القرآن ، لا يقرؤها رجل يريد الله تبارك وتعالى والدار الآخرة إلا غفر له، واقرأوها على موتاكم " .
ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه النسائي في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( 1075 ) مختصرا . ( تنبيه ) : 

وأما قول الدكتورفاروق حمادة في تعليقه على " عمل اليوم والليلة " :

 " وفي فضل ( يس ) أحاديث لا تخلو من صحيح )!

فهو مردود عليه ، وليس هو من أهل الاستقراء والاستقصاء في هذا العلم ، فلا يقبل قوله إلا بالحجةوالدليل ، ولا سيما وهناك قول الإمام الدارقطني :
 " ولا يصح في الباب شيء " .
كما كنتنقلته في المصدر السابق ، فاقتضى التنبيه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ / شعيب الأرنوؤط رحمه الله تعالى ]
         [ الشيخ / عبد القادر الأرنوؤط رحمهالله تعالى ]


ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 863 )عند تعليقه على حديث ( كان ربما أخذته الشقيقة فيمكث اليوم واليومين لا يخرج )

منكر. أخرجه أبو نعيم في (( الطب )) معلقاً فقال ( ق 44 / 1 ) : وروى محمد بن عبد اللهبن نمير : ثنا يونس بن بكير : ثنا المسيب بن دارم قال : حدثني عبد الله بن بريدة عنأبيه مرفوعاً به .
قلت :وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ علته - مع كونه معلقاً - ابن دارم هذا ؛ فإنه مجهول الحال ؛ قالابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه :
 (( لا أعلم روى عنه غير أبي خلدة )) .
قلت :وهذه الرواية ترده ، فلعلها لم تثبت عنده ، وقال الذهبي في (( الميزان )) :
 (( مجهول )) .
وأما ابنحبان ؛ فذكره في (( الثقات )) ( 5 / 437 ) على قاعدته في توثيق المجهولين ، من روايةأبي خلدة فقط عنه .

والحديث ؛
 من الأحاديث الكثيرة التي في (( زاد المعاد )) التييكتفي بذكرها دون أن يخرجها ويبين مرتبتها ، وتارة يخرجها 
ويسكت عن مرتبتها، كهذا ؛ فإنه عزاه لأبي نعيم ، وتابعه على ذلك الشيخان الأرنؤوطيان ، فلم يعلقاعليه بشيء كما هو شأنهما في أكثر أحاديث الكتاب

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الفاضل / محمود  أحمد ميرة  غفر الله  له   ] 

ذكره  الشيخ  الألباني رحمه الله في  " الضعيفة  " ( ج12 / ص 893 ) 
عند  تعليقه على  حديث   (( فُضِّلتُ على الأنبياء بخمس . . . ونصرت بالرعب شهراً أمامي وشهراً خلفي . . . ) .
منكر بذكر( الشهرين ) . أخرجه الطبراني في (( المعجم الكبير )) ( 7 / 183 / 6674 ) من طريق إسحاقبن عبد الله بن أبي فروة عن يزيد بن خصيفة : أنه أخبره عن السائب بن يزيد به .
قلت :وهذا إسناد ضعيف جداً ؛ ابن أبي فروة هذا ؛ متروك ، وبه أعله الهيثمي في (( المجمع)) ( 8 / 259 ) ، وسكت عنه الحافظ في (( الفتح )) ( 6 / 128 ) فما أحسن ! كما سكت عن حديث آخر ، فقال :
 (( ووقع في الطبراني من حديث أبي أمامة : شهراً أوشهرين )) !
قلت : وهذا إنما هو من حديث ابن عباس : عند الطبراني .

ثم هو منكرأيضاً ؛ فإنه في (( المعجم الكبير )) ( 11 / 61 / 11047 ) من طريق عبد الله بن حمادبن نمير : ثنا حصين بن نمير : ثنا ابن أبي ليلى عن الحكم عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس مرفوعاًبلفظ :
 (( أعطيت خمساً لم يعطهن نبي قبلي . . . )) الحديث، وفيه :
 (( ونصرت بالرعب ، حتى إن العدو ليخافني من مسيرةشهر أو شهرين . . . )) . وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ عبد الله بن حماد هذا ؛ لم أعرفه .
وابن أبي ليلى: هو محمد بن عبد الرحمن ؛ وهو سيئ الحفظ . والظاهر أن قوله : (( شهراً أو شهرين)) ؛ هو من سوء حفظه .
وإن مما يؤكدذلك : أن الإمام أحمد أخرجه ( 1 / 301 ) من طريق أخرى عن
 ابن عباس بلفظ : (( شهر )) . ولم يشك . وقال الهيثمي( 8 / 258 ) :
 (( ورجال أحمد رجال ( الصحيح ) ؛ غير يزيد بن أبيزياد ، وهو حسن الحديث )) .
وكذلك أخرجه الطبراني ( 11085 ) من طريق أخرى ، وإن كان إسناده واهياً .


ومثل ما تقدم في النكارة : حديث يحيى بن عبد الله بن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب عن خازم بن خزيمة البصري عن مجاهدعن أبي هريرة به مثل حديث الترجمة .
أخرجهالعقيلي في (( الضعفاء )) ( 2 / 26 - 27 ) ، والعسكري في (( تصحيفات المحدثين )) (2 / 547 - 548 ) ؛ ذكراه في ترجمة خازم هذا . وقال العسكري :
 (( قليل الحديث )) . وقال العقيلي :
 (( يخالف في حديثه )) . وأما ابن حبان ؛ فذكره في(( الثقات )) ( 8 / 232 ) ، وقال :
 (( روى عنه البخاريون ، ربما أخطأ )) .
ولم يسم أحداً روى عنه ، وكذا البخاري وابن أبي حاتم ، لم يذكرا راوياً عنه مطلقاً ، فيستفادمن هذه الرواية أنه روى عنه يحيى بن عبد الله العمري . وهو مدني ثقة .
وتابعهعند العقيلي : عبد الجبار بن عمر الأيلي . وهو ضعيف . وليس بخارياً كما هو ظاهر مننسبته . ولم يذكر في (( الميزان )) غيره راوياً عنه ، فهو العلة - : أعني خازماً -؛ فإن الحديث متواتر عن أبي هريرة :
رواه مسلم( 2 / 64 ) وحده من خمسة طرق عنه بلفظ : (( . . . شهر . . . )) .
ثم هومتواتر كذلك عن جمع آخر من الصحابة ؛ منهم جابر : عند الشيخين ، وأبو ذر وابن عمر: عند أحمد . وأحاديثهم مخرجة في (( الإرواء )) ( 1 / 3 )

وفي الباب عن جمع آخر ، فانظر - إن شئت - (( مجمع الزوائد )) ( 8 / 258 -
259 ،269 ) .
واعلم أن الدافع على تخريج هذه الزيادة المنكرة - بل الباطلة - : (( . . . أمامي ، وشهراًخلفي )) : أن الحديث معروف الصحة غاية بدونها ، ولكني لما رأيت بعضهم أوهم صحتها كتبتهذا التحقيق :
أولهم: الحافظ ابن حجر ؛ بسكوته عليها كما تقدم .

ثانيهم : المعلق على (( تصحيفات المحدثين )) ؛ فإنه لما خرج حديث الترجمة المنكر ؛ ذكر أن أصله في(( الصحيح )) : في البخاري عن جابر ، وعن أبي هريرة ، قال : (( وفيه : ونصرت بالرعب. . . )) ! 

فأوهم أنه في (( الصحيح )) بالزيادةالمنكرة التي أشار إليها بالنقط (( . . . )) ؛ لأن هذا هو الذي يتبادر لكل قارئ لايعرف التفصيل المتقدم !

وثالثهم: صاحبنا السلفي ؛ فإنه نقل فيتخريج حديث ابن أبي ليلى المتقدم وفيه : (( . . . مسيرة شهر أو شهرين . . . )) تخريجالحافظ الهيثمي الذي فيه ميلهإلى تحسين حديث يزيد بن أبي زياد ، وليس فيه زيادة : (( أو شهرين )) ؛ كما تقدم بيانه، فكان من الواجب أن يبين ذلك ؛ حتى لا يُدخل في الحديث الصحيح ما ليس منه ، واللهسبحانه وتعالى أعلم .
ومن ذاكالقبيل : تعقيب أخينا الفاضل حمدي السلفي عقب نقله إعلال الهيثمي.....

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور القلعجي عفا الله عنه ] 


ذكره     الشيخ الألباني  رحمه    الله  في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 896 )
عندتعليقه   على حديث   (من صلى  في مسجد  قباء يوم الأثنين والخميس انقلب بأجر عمرة )

موضوع . بذكر ( اليومين ) 
أخرجه  العسكري في": تصحيفات المحدثين  " من طريق  الواقدي عن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن عن ابن غنمة الجني عن ظهير به 

وهذا موضوع آفته الواقدي فإنه كذاب وروايته لهذا الحديثبزيادة اليومين يؤكد كذبه فإن الحديث صحيح دونها من حديث من حديث أسيد بن ظهيروحسنه الترمذي وسهل بن حنيف وصححه الحاكم والذهبي وابن عمر وصححه ابن حبان وهيمخرجة في " الترغيب " ( 2/ 138 )

وله عن ابن عمر طريق أخرى ضعيفة عند العقيلي ( 1/ 98 ) 

ضعفه من أجلها  الدكتور القلعجي  في ( فهرس الأحاديث الضعيفة ) 

الذي وضعه في آخر " ضعفاء العقيلي " ( 4/ 557 ) 

وهو حاطب ليل في هذا العلم !! فكم من حديث صحيحأورده في هذا الفهرس وعلى العكس فكم من حديث 
ضعيف أورده في ( فهرس الأحاديث الصحيحة ) مما لا يقول به عالم !! والله المستعان .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ العلامة منصور بن يونس البهوتي الحنبلي رحمه الله  ] 



ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 900 )

عند تعليقه على حديث (( أفعمياوان أنتما ؟ ! ألستما تبصرانه ؟! ) .
منكر .
 أخرجه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي في (( الكبرى)) ( 2 / 224 - 225 - المصورة ) وأحمد وغيرهم ؛ كأبي يعلى في (( مسنده )) ( 6922 )، ومن طريقه ابن حبان ( 1968 ) ومن طريق غيره أيضاً ( 1457 ) ، والطبراني في (( الكبير)) ( 23 / 302 / 678 و 400 / 956 ) ، وابن سعد في (( الطبقات )) ( 8 / 175 - 176 )كلهم من طريق نبهان عن أم سلمة قالت :
كنت : أنا وميمونةعند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فجاء ابن أم مكتوم يستأذن - وذلك بعد أن ضرب الحجاب- فقال :
 (( قوما )) . فقلنا : إنه مكفوف لا يبصرنا . فقال: . . . فذكره . وقال النسائي :
 (( ما نعلم أحداً روى عن نبهان غير الزهري )) . وأقرهالمزي في (( التهذيب )) .
قلت : وهذا إسنادضعيف ؛ لجهالة نبهان هذا ، كما كنت بينته في (( الإرواء )) ( 1769 ، 1806 ) بزيادةفي تخريج الحديث في الموضع الثاني ، وإنما أعدت تخريجه هنا لأمرين .
الأول : أن بعض ذوي الأهواء والمتشددين في موضوع وجه المرأة وكفيها ، القائلينبأن ذلك منها عورة احتجوا بهذا الحديث ؛ مغترين بتصحيح من صححه ؛ كالترمذي وغيره منالمتقدمين ، وكالحافظ العسقلاني من المتأخرين ! فأقول :
كانت حجتي - ولا تزال - في تضعيف هذا الحديث جهالة نبهان هذا ؛ كما صرح بها ابنحزم ، وأقره الذهبي في (( الضعفاء )) .

ثم رأيت فائدة هامة في كتاب (( شرح منتهى الإرادات )) للشيخ منصور بن يونس البهوتى ، فأحببت أن أسجلهاهنا ؛ لعزتها : قال رحمه الله تعالى ( 3 / 6 ) بعد أن ذكر الحديث برواية أبي داود:
 (( وقال أحمد : نبهان روى حديثين عجيبين: هذا الحديث . والآخر :
 (( إذا كان لإحداكن مكاتب ؛ فلتحتجب منه)) . كأنه أشار إلى ضعف حديثه ؛ إذ لم يرو إلا هذين الحديثين المخالفين للأصول . وقال ابن عبد البر : نبهان مجهول ، لا يعرف إلا برواية الزهري عنه هذا الحديث (1) ، وحديثفاطمة صحيح ؛ فالحجة به لازمة . . . )) .
قلت : 
وهذه الفائدة قد ذكرها الشيخ البهوتي في كتابه الآخر : (( منار السبيل ))( 2 / 140 ) 
الذي خرجت أحاديثهفي كتابي (( إرواء الغليل )) ، وقد فاتني ذكرها في التخريج ؛ لأن الذي نسخ الأحاديث منه لم يذكرها مع الحديث . ولكل أجل كتاب .
فإن قيل : كيف قال ابن عبد البر : (( لا يعرف إلا برواية الزهري عنه )) ؛ وقد ذكرالحافظ له راوياً آخر عنه ، وهو محمد بن عبد الرحمن مولى آل طلحة

قلت : نعم ؛هو تابع في ذلك لابن أبي حاتم ؛ خِلَافًا للبخاري في " التاريخ " ( 4 /2 / 135 ) ؛ فإنه لم يذكر غير الزهري ، وتبعه ابن حبان في " ثقاته " ( 5/ 586 ) ، وهذا هو الصواب . وذلك ؛ لأن حديث المكاتب الذي أشار أحمد إلى إنكاره بتعجبهمنه ومن حديث الترجمة على نبهان مولى أم سلمة مدار طريقه
 على الزهري عنه .
ومنها : طريق سفيان الثوري عند أبي داود والبيهقي وغيرهما .
لكن خالف قبيصة بن عقبة فقال : عن سفيان عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن عن مكاتب مولى أم سلمة يقال له : نبهان. . . فذكر الحديث .
أخرجه الطبراني( 23 / 2 5 3 / 677 ) . فأسقط الزهري وجعل محله محمداً هذا . قال البيهقي ( 15 /327 ) :
 " وذكر محمد . بن يحيى الذهلي أن محمد بن عبدالرحمن مولى آل طلحة روى عن الزهري قال : كان لأم سلمة مكاتب يقال له : نبهان . ورواهمحمد بق يوسف عن سفيان عنه . فعاد الحديث إلى رواية الزهري " .
قلت : ومما لاشك فيه أن ما رواه الجماعة مع محمد بن يوسف هذا - وهو الفريابي - أولى بالقبول من روايةقبيصة ، وبخاصة أنه قد تكلم في روايته عن سفيان ؛ فقال ابن معين :
 " قبيصة ؛ ثقة في كل شيء إلا في سفيان ؛ فإنهسمع منه وهو صغير " .
وقال أحمد نحوه. انظر " التهذيب " . ولذلك ؛ قال البيهقي :
 " وحديث نبهان قد ذكر فيه معمر لسماع الزهريمن نبهان ، إلا أن الشيخين
لم يخرجا حديثه في " الصحيح " ، وكأنه لم يثبت عدالته عندهما ؛ إذ لم يخرج من حد الجهالةبرواية عدل عنه ، وقد روى غير الزهري عنه إن كان مَحْفُوظًا . . . " .
ثم ذكر رواية قبيصة ، وقد عرفناك شذوذها . وذكر عن الشافعي أنه قال :
 " لم أر من ارتضيت من أهل العلم يثبت هذا الحديث" .
إذا عرفت ماتقدم يتبين لك خطأ قول الذهبي في ترجمة نبهان هذا من
" الكاشف" : " ثقة " ! ! ولعل الأصل ! : " وثق " ؛ كما هي عادته في من تفرد بتوثيقه ابن حبان ، ولم يكن روى عنه جمع من " الثقات " ، ثم انحرف ذلك على اَلنَّاسِخ
 أو الطابع إلى : " ثقة " ؛ لأنه مخالف لإيراده إياه في " الضعفاء " وإقراره لتجهيل ! ابن حزم إياه . وقد وافقهعلى ذلك ابن عبد البر ، وَسَبَقَهُمَا البيهقي كما تقدم ، وتبعهم الحافظ في "التقريب " ؛ فقال فيه :
 " مقبول " ؛ أي : إذا توبع ، وإلا ؛ فهولين الحديث ؛ كما نصبى عليه وفي مقدمة
" بالتقريب" . وقال في " التلخيص " ( 3 / 148 ) :
 " وثق " ؛ أي : لا يوثق به .
إذا تبين لكما ذكرنا من التحقيق ؛ فلا يهمنك تصحيح من صحح الحديث ؛ فإنه إما لتساهل عرف به كالترمذيوابن حبان ، وإما لشبهة تعلق بها ؛ كقول الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 9 / 337) :
 " وإسناده قوي ، وأكثر ما علل به انفراد الزهريبالرواية عن نبهان ، وليست بعلة قادحة ؛ فإن من يعرفه الزهري ويصفه بأنه مكاتب أم سلمة، ولم يجرحه أحد ؛ لا ترد روايته....) الخ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ العلامة المحدث / عبد القادر حبيب الله السندي رحمه الله  ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 904 )
عند تعليقه على حديث (( أفعمياوان أنتما ؟ ! ألستما تبصرانه ؟ ! ) .
منكر.
 أخرجه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي في (( الكبرى)) ( 2 / 224 - 225 - المصورة ) وأحمد وغيرهم ؛ كأبي يعلى في (( مسنده )) ( 6922 )، ومن طريقه ابن حبان ( 1968 ) ومن طريق غيره أيضاً ( 1457 ) ، والطبراني في (( الكبير)) ( 23 / 302 / 678 و 400 / 956 ) ، وابن سعد في (( الطبقات )) ( 8 / 175 - 176 )كلهم من طريق نبهان عن أم سلمة قالت :
كنت :أنا وميمونة عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فجاء ابن أم مكتوم يستأذن - وذلك بعدأن ضرب الحجاب - فقال :
 (( قوما )) . فقلنا : إنه مكفوف لا يبصرنا . فقال: . . . فذكره . وقال النسائي :
 (( ما نعلم أحداً روى عن نبهان غير الزهري )) . وأقره المزي في (( التهذيب )) .
قلت :وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ لجهالة نبهان هذا ، كما كنت بينته في (( الإرواء )) ( 1769 ،1806 ) بزيادة في تخريج الحديث في الموضع الثاني ، وإنما أعدت تخريجه هنا لأمرين .
الأول: أن بعض ذوي الأهواء والمتشددين في موضوع وجه المرأة وكفيها ، القائلين بأن ذلك منهاعورة احتجوا بهذا الحديث ؛ مغترين بتصحيح من صححه ؛ كالترمذي وغيره من المتقدمين ،وكالحافظ العسقلاني من المتأخرين ! فأقول :
كانت حجتي- ولا تزال - في تضعيف هذا الحديث جهالة نبهان هذا ؛ كما صرح بها ابن حزم ، وأقره الذهبي في (( الضعفاء )) .
ثم رأيت فائدة هامة في كتاب (( شرح منتهى الإرادات )) للشيخ منصور بن يونس البهوتى ، فأحببتأن أسجلها هنا ؛ لعزتها : قال رحمه الله تعالى ( 3 / 6 ) بعد أن ذكر الحديث بروايةأبي داود :
 (( وقال أحمد : نبهان روى حديثين عجيبين : هذا الحديث. والآخر :
 (( إذا كان لإحداكن مكاتب ؛ فلتحتجب منه )) . كأنهأشار إلى ضعف حديثه ؛ إذ لم يرو إلا هذين الحديثين المخالفين للأصول . وقال ابن عبدالبر : نبهان مجهول ، لا يعرف إلا برواية الزهري عنه هذا الحديث (1) ، وحديث فاطمةصحيح ؛ فالحجة به لازمة . . . )) .
قلت :
وهذه الفائدة قد ذكرها الشيخ البهوتي في كتابه الآخر : (( منار السبيل )) ( 2 / 140 ) الذي خرجتأحاديثه في كتابي (( إرواء الغليل )) ، وقد فاتني ذكرها في التخريج ؛ لأن الذي نسخالأحاديث منه لم يذكرها مع الحديث . ولكل أجل كتاب .
فإن قيل: كيف قال ابن عبد البر : (( لا يعرف إلا برواية الزهري عنه )) ؛ وقد ذكر الحافظ لهراوياً آخر عنه ، وهو محمد بن عبد الرحمن مولى آل طلحة

قلت :نعم ؛ هو تابع في ذلك لابن أبي حاتم ؛ خِلَافًا للبخاري في " التاريخ "( 4 / 2 / 135 ) ؛ فإنه لم يذكر غير الزهري ، وتبعه ابن حبان في " ثقاته" ( 5 / 586 ) ، وهذا هو الصواب . وذلك ؛ لأن حديث المكاتب الذي أشار أحمد إلىإنكاره بتعجبه منه ومن حديث الترجمة على نبهان مولى أم سلمة مدار طريقه
 على الزهري عنه .
ومنها: طريق سفيان الثوري عند أبي داود والبيهقي وغيرهما .
لكن خالفقبيصة بن عقبة فقال : عن سفيان عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن عن مكاتب مولى أم سلمة يقال له: نبهان . . . فذكر الحديث .
أخرجهالطبراني ( 23 / 2 5 3 / 677 ) . فأسقط الزهري وجعل محله محمداً هذا . قال البيهقي( 15 / 327 ) :
 " وذكر محمد . بن يحيى الذهلي أن محمد بن عبدالرحمن مولى آل طلحة روى عن الزهري قال : كان لأم سلمة مكاتب يقال له : نبهان . ورواهمحمد بق يوسف عن سفيان عنه . فعاد الحديث إلى رواية الزهري " .
قلت :ومما لا شك فيه أن ما رواه الجماعة مع محمد بن يوسف هذا - وهو الفريابي - أولى بالقبولمن رواية قبيصة ، وبخاصة أنه قد تكلم في روايته عن سفيان ؛ فقال ابن معين :
 " قبيصة ؛ ثقة في كل شيء إلا في سفيان ؛ فإنهسمع منه وهو صغير " .
وقال أحمدنحوه . انظر " التهذيب " . ولذلك ؛ قال البيهقي :
 " وحديث نبهان قد ذكر فيه معمر لسماع الزهريمن نبهان ، إلا أن الشيخين
لم يخرجاحديثه في " الصحيح " ، وكأنه لم يثبت عدالته عندهما ؛ إذ لم يخرج من حد الجهالةبرواية عدل عنه ، وقد روى غير الزهري عنه إن كان مَحْفُوظًا . . . " .
ثم ذكر روايةقبيصة ، وقد عرفناك شذوذها . وذكر عن الشافعي أنه قال :
 " لم أر من ارتضيت من أهل العلم يثبت هذا الحديث" .
إذا عرفت ماتقدم يتبين لك خطأ قول الذهبي في ترجمة نبهان هذا من
" الكاشف" : " ثقة " ! ! ولعل الأصل ! : " وثق " ؛ كما هي عادته فيمنتفرد بتوثيقه ابن حبان ، ولم يكن روى عنه جمع من " الثقات " ، ثم انحرف ذلكعلى اَلنَّاسِخ
 أو الطابع إلى : " ثقة " ؛ لأنه مخالفلإيراده إياه في " الضعفاء " وإقراره لتجهيل ! ابن حزم إياه . وقد وافقهعلى ذلك ابن عبد البر ، وَسَبَقَهُمَا البيهقي كما تقدم ، وتبعهم الحافظ في "التقريب " ؛ فقال فيه :
 " مقبول " ؛ أي : إذا توبع ، وإلا ؛ فهولين الحديث ؛ كما نصبى عليه وفي مقدمة
" بالتقريب" . وقال في " التلخيص " ( 3 / 148 ) :
 " وثق " ؛ أي : لا يوثق به .
إذا تبينلك ما ذكرنا من التحقيق ؛ فلا يهمنك تصحيح من صحح الحديث ؛ فإنه إما لتساهل عرف بهكالترمذي وابن حبان ، وإما لشبهة تعلق بها ؛ كقول الحافظ في " الفتح " (9 / 337 ) :
 " وإسناده قوي ، وأكثر ما علل به انفراد الزهريبالرواية عن نبهان ، وليست بعلة قادحة ؛ فإن من يعرفه الزهري ويصفه بأنه مكاتب أم سلمة، ولم يجرحه أحد ؛ لا ترد روايته



كذا قال! وليس يخفى على البصير أن وصف الزهري لنبهان بما ذكر ليس له علاقة بالتوثيق بوجه منالوجوه مُطْلَقًا ، وهل هو إلا كما لو قال : " عبد فلان ، أو " أخو فلان" ؛ بل و " ابن فلان " ونحو ذلك من الأوصاف التي لا تسمن ولا تغني منجوع في التعديل والتوثيق ! وكل من له معرفة بهذا العلم وتتبع لتراجم الرواة يجد أمثلةكثيرة من هذا النوع ؛ مثل أبي الأحوص مولى بني كعب ، و أبي عثمان ابن سنة الخزاعي الكعبي؛ فقد روى عنهما الزهري ، ومع ذلك لم يوثقهما الحافظ ؛ بل قال فيهما كما قال في نبهان:
 " مقبول " ؛ أي : غير مقبول إلا إذا توبع! هذا هو مراده كما تقدم .
وما أحسن ما  قال ابن القطان في أبي الأحوص هذا في " الوهم والإيهام " ( 2 /
 183 / 2 ) :
 " لا يعرف له خال ، ولا قضى له بالثقة قول الزهري: سمعت أبا الأحوص يحدث في مجلس سعيد بن المسيب " . وأقره الذهبي في " الميزان" .
قلت : وفي قول ابن القطان رد مباشر على تقوية الحافظ لحديث نبهان بكلامه السابق ، وإن كان ابنالقطان متقدماً عليه في الزمن ، ولكنه حافظ ماهر نقاد ، فإذا كان الزهري إذا حَدَّثَعن أبي الأحوص وقد سمعه يحدث في مجلس ابن المسيب ؛ لا يلزم منه أن أبا الأحوص ثقة ؛فمن باب أولى أنه لا يلزم من وصف الزهري لنبهان بأنه مكاتب أم سلمة أنه ثقة ، كما هوظاهر لا يخفى على أهل النهى .
ومما سبق ؛تعلم خطأ تجويد إسناد الحديث من المعلق على " مسند أبي يعلى " ،
 ثم في تعليقه على " موارد اَلظَّمْآن" ( 6 / 258 - 261 ) وكأنه كان مُتَأَثِّرًا بتقوية

الحافظ لإسناده غير مفكر فيما تقتضيه الصناعة الحديثية ، وكذلك فعل جمهور ممن ذهب إلى القول بأن وجه
 المرأة عورة ؛ كالشيخ التويجري وغيره من المقلدين حَدِيثًا وَفِقْهًا ! ولعلهم ظنوا لما رأوا تصحيح من صححه ممن سبقت الإشارةإليه أنه لا خلاف في ذلك ، وذلك لضيق عطنهم ، وعدم درايتهم بأقوال المضعفين ، وعلىرأسهم الإمام أحمد ثم البيهقي وابن عبد البر ! ولعل بعضهم عرف ذلك ثم تجاهله لغايةفي نفسه ، ومنهم - مع الأسف - الشيخ عبد القادر السندي في " رسالة الحجاب" ( ص 49 / الطبعة الخامسة ) ؛ فقد صرح بأن
إسناده صحيح، ونقل كلام الحافظ في تقوية إسناده ، وكلامه في " تهذيب التهذيب " ، وكذاكلام المزي في " تهذيبه " ، وليس فيها أكثر مما سبق بيانه : أنه روى عن نبهانمحمد بن عبد الرحمن أَيْضًا ، وأنه وثقه ابن حبان ، وعزا إلى المزي - بناء على ذكرههذا الحديث وحديث المكاتب في ترجمة نبهان وتصحيح الترمذي لهما - أنه ثقة يحتج بحديثه ! وفيهتحميل لصنيع المزي ما لا يريده ؛ فإن كتابه خاص بذكر ما قيل في المترجم من توثيق أوتجريح ، وليس أنه يذكر فيه ما يتبناه هو لنفسه ، ألا ترى أن الحافظ كما حكى توثيق ابنحبان في " اَلتَّهْذِيب " لم يتبنه في " التقريب " فلم يوثقه فيه؛ بل لينه كما تقدم بيانه ، والسبب هو ما ذكرته !
هذا ؛ وإنما نسبت المذكور إلى تجاهل علة الحديث لأمرين اثنينذكرت آنِفًا أحدهما . والآخر : أنه عزا الحديث للبيهقي بالجزء والصفحة ( 7 / 91 -92 ) ، وهناك لا بد أنه رأى تعقب ابن التركماني للبيهقي بقوله :
 " قلت : في سنده نبهان ، سكت عنه البيهقي هنا ، وقال في ( أبواب المكاتب ) :
 " صاحبا ( الصحيح) لم يخرجا عنه ، وكأنه لم يثبت عدالته عندهما . . . . ) إلى آخر كلامه المتقدم منا، وإذ الأمر كذلك ؛ فلا بد أنه رجع إلى الأبواب المشار إليها
ووقف على من ينبهه إن كان غَافِلًا على كون نبهان لم يصح أنهروى عنه غير الزهري ، وأنه لذلك مجهول عند البيهقي ، فكان عليه أن يبينه ولا يكتمه، وأن يجيب عنه إن كان لديه جواب !
وقد وقفت له على تدليس آخر أرجو أن لا يكون بقصد منه ، وهو أنهلما نقل عن المزي الحديثين اللذين أحدهما هذا والآخر حديث المكاتب ؛ قال - عن المزيطَبْعًا - :
 " وأخرجه النسائيمن وجوه أخرى . انتهى كلام الإمام المزي " .
وكل من قرأ هذا التخريج لا يفهم منه إلا أن له طُرُقًا أخرىعن غير نبهان يتقوى بها ! والواقع يشهد أنه ليس كذلك ، ولا هو قصد النسائي ولا المزي؛ فإن تمام كلام النسائي عنده :
 " وأخرجه النسائي من وجوه أخر عن الزهري " .
فإذن ؛ هذه الوجوه مدارها على الزهري عن نبهان ، فلا تعطي للحديثقوة ؛ خِلَافًا لما رمى إليه بحذفه زيادة " عن الزهري " !
وكنت أود أن يكون حذفه إياها إنما وقع منه سَهْوًا ، ولكني رَأَيْتهقد أعادها مرة أخرى في الصفحة ذاتها ! والله المستعان .
ثم إنني لا أستبعد منه - وهذا بعض ما فعل - أو من غيره من المقلدينأن يكونوا قد وقفوا على قول الحافظ في مكان آخر من " الفتح " ( 1 / 550) عقب الحديث :
 " وهو حديث مختلففي صحته " ....)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الكاتب /  محمد  أديب  كلكل  عفا  الله عنه  ]


 ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة" (  ج12 / ص 907 ) عند تعليقه على 

حديث(( أفعمياوان أنتما ؟ ! ألستما تبصرانه ؟ ! ) .
منكر. أخرجه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي في (( الكبرى )) ( 2 / 224 - 225 - المصورة ) وأحمدوغيرهم ؛ كأبي يعلى في (( مسنده )) ( 6922 ) ، ومن طريقه ابن حبان ( 1968 ) ومن طريقغيره أيضاً ( 1457 ) ، والطبراني في (( الكبير )) ( 23 / 302 / 678 و 400 / 956 ) ،وابن سعد في (( الطبقات )) ( 8 / 175 - 176 ) كلهم من طريق نبهان عن أم سلمة قالت:
كنت :أنا وميمونة عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فجاء ابن أم مكتوم يستأذن - وذلك بعدأن ضرب الحجاب - فقال :
 (( قوما )) . فقلنا : إنه مكفوف لا يبصرنا . فقال: . . . فذكره . وقال النسائي :
 (( ما نعلم أحداً روى عن نبهان غير الزهري )) . وأقرهالمزي في (( التهذيب )) .
قلت :وهذا إسناد ضعيف ؛ لجهالة نبهان هذا ، كما كنت بينته في (( الإرواء )) ( 1769 ،1806 ) بزيادة في تخريج الحديث في الموضع الثاني ، وإنما أعدت تخريجه هنا لأمرين .


الأول : أنبعض ذوي الأهواء والمتشددين في موضوع وجه المرأة وكفيها ، القائلين بأن ذلك منها عورةاحتجوا بهذا الحديث ؛ مغترين بتصحيح من صححه ؛ كالترمذي وغيره من المتقدمين ، وكالحافظالعسقلا  ني من المتأخرين ! فأقول :
كانت حجتي- ولا تزال - في تضعيف هذا الحديث جهالة نبهان هذا ؛ كما صرح بها ابن حزم ، وأقره الذهبيفي (( الضعفاء )) .
ثم رأيت فائدةهامة في كتاب (( شرح منتهى الإرادات )) للشيخ منصور بن يونس البهوتى ، فأحببت أن أسجلهاهنا ؛ لعزتها : قال رحمه الله تعالى ( 3 / 6 ) بعد أن ذكر الحديث برواية أبي داود:
 (( وقال أحمد : نبهان روى حديثين عجيبين : هذا الحديث. والآخر :
 (( إذا كان لإحداكن مكاتب ؛ فلتحتجب منه )) . كأنهأشار إلى ضعف حديثه ؛ إذ لم يرو إلا هذين الحديثين المخالفين للأصول . وقال ابن عبدالبر : نبهان مجهول ، لا يعرف إلا برواية الزهري عنه هذا الحديث (1) ، وحديث فاطمةصحيح ؛ فالحجة به لازمة . . . )) .
قلت : وهذهالفائدة قد ذكرها الشيخ البهوتي في كتابه الآخر : (( منار السبيل )) ( 2 / 140 ) الذيخرجت أحاديثه في كتابي (( إرواء الغليل )) ، وقد فاتني ذكرها في التخريج ؛ لأن الذينسخ الأحاديث منه لم يذكرها مع الحديث . ولكل أجل كتاب .
فإن قيل :كيف قال ابن عبد البر : (( لا يعرف إلا برواية الزهري عنه )) ؛ وقد ذكر الحافظ له راوياًآخر عنه ، وهو محمد بن عبد الرحمن مولى آل طلحة


قلت :نعم ؛ هو تابع في ذلك لابن أبي حاتم ؛ خِلَافًا للبخاري في " التاريخ "( 4 / 2 / 135 ) ؛ فإنه لم يذكر غير الزهري ، وتبعه ابن حبان في " ثقاته" ( 5 / 586 ) ، وهذا هو الصواب . وذلك ؛ لأن حديث المكاتب الذي أشار أحمد إلىإنكاره بتعجبه منه ومن حديث الترجمة على نبهان مولى أم سلمة مدار طريقه
 على الزهري عنه .
ومنها: طريق سفيان الثوري عند أبي داود والبيهقي وغيرهما .
لكن خالفقبيصة بن عقبة فقال : عن سفيان عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن عن مكاتب مولى أم سلمة يقال له: نبهان . . . فذكر الحديث .
أخرجهالطبراني ( 23 / 2 5 3 / 677 ) . فأسقط الزهري وجعل محله محمداً هذا . قال البيهقي( 15 / 327 ) :
 " وذكر محمد . بن يحيى الذهلي أن محمد بن عبدالرحمن مولى آل طلحة روى عن الزهري قال : كان لأم سلمة مكاتب يقال له : نبهان . ورواهمحمد بق يوسف عن سفيان عنه . فعاد الحديث إلى رواية الزهري " .
قلت :ومما لا شك فيه أن ما رواه الجماعة مع محمد بن يوسف هذا - وهو الفريابي - أولى بالقبولمن رواية قبيصة ، وبخاصة أنه قد تكلم في روايته عن سفيان ؛ فقال ابن معين :
 " قبيصة ؛ ثقة في كل شيء إلا في سفيان ؛ فإنهسمع منه وهو صغير " .
وقال أحمدنحوه . انظر " التهذيب " . ولذلك ؛ قال البيهقي :
 " وحديث نبهان قد ذكر فيه معمر لسماع الزهريمن نبهان ، إلا أن الشيخين

لم يخرجاحديثه في " الصحيح " ، وكأنه لم يثبت عدالته عندهما ؛ إذ لم يخرج من حد الجهالةبرواية عدل عنه ، وقد روى غير الزهري عنه إن كان مَحْفُوظًا . . . " .
ثم ذكررواية قبيصة ، وقد عرفناك شذوذها . وذكر عن الشافعي أنه قال :
 " لم أر من ارتضيت من أهل العلم يثبت هذا الحديث" .
إذا عرفتما تقدم يتبين لك خطأ قول الذهبي في ترجمة نبهان هذا من
"الكاشف " : " ثقة " ! ! ولعل الأصل ! : " وثق " ؛ كما هيعادته فيمن تفرد بتوثيقه ابن حبان ، ولم يكن روى عنه جمع من " الثقات " ،ثم انحرف ذلك على اَلنَّاسِخ
 أو الطابع إلى : " ثقة " ؛ لأنه مخالفلإيراده إياه في " الضعفاء " وإقراره لتجهيل ! ابن حزم إياه . وقد وافقهعلى ذلك ابن عبد البر ، وَسَبَقَهُمَا البيهقي كما تقدم ، وتبعهم الحافظ في "التقريب " ؛ فقال فيه :
 " مقبول " ؛ أي : إذا توبع ، وإلا ؛ فهولين الحديث ؛ كما نصبى عليه وفي مقدمة
"بالتقريب " . وقال في " التلخيص " ( 3 / 148 ) :
 " وثق " ؛ أي : لا يوثق به .
إذا تبينلك ما ذكرنا من التحقيق ؛ فلا يهمنك تصحيح من صحح الحديث ؛ فإنه إما لتساهل عرف بهكالترمذي وابن حبان ، وإما لشبهة تعلق بها ؛ كقول الحافظ في " الفتح " (9 / 337 ) :
 " وإسناده قوي ، وأكثر ما علل به انفراد الزهريبالرواية عن نبهان ، وليست بعلة قادحة ؛ فإن من يعرفه الزهري ويصفه بأنه مكاتب أم سلمة، ولم يجرحه أحد ؛ لا ترد روايته

كذا قال! وليس يخفى على البصير أن وصف الزهري لنبهان بما ذكر ليس له علاقة بالتوثيق بوجه منالوجوه مُطْلَقًا ، وهل هو إلا كما لو قال : " عبد فلان ، أو " أخو فلان" ؛ بل و " ابن فلان " ونحو ذلك من الأوصاف التي لا تسمن ولا تغني منجوع في التعديل والتوثيق ! وكل من له معرفة بهذا العلم وتتبع لتراجم الرواة يجد أمثلةكثيرة من هذا النوع ؛ مثل أبي الأحوص مولى بني كعب ، و أبي عثمان ابن سنة الخزاعي الكعبي؛ فقد روى عنهما الزهري ، ومع ذلك لم يوثقهما الحافظ ؛ بل قال فيهما كما قال في نبهان:
 " مقبول " ؛ أي : غير مقبول إلا إذا توبع! هذا هو مراده كما تقدم .
وما أحسنما قال ابن القطان في أبي الأحوص هذا في " الوهم والإيهام " ( 2 /
 183 / 2 ) :
 " لا يعرف له خال ، ولا قضى له بالثقة قول الزهري: سمعت أبا الأحوص يحدث في مجلس سعيد بن المسيب " . وأقره الذهبي في " الميزان" .
قلت :وفي قول ابن القطان رد مباشر على تقوية الحافظ لحديث نبهان بكلامه السابق ، وإن كانابن القطان متقدماً عليه في الزمن ، ولكنه حافظ ماهر نقاد ، فإذا كان الزهري إذا حَدَّثَعن أبي الأحوص وقد سمعه يحدث في مجلس ابن المسيب ؛ لا يلزم منه أن أبا الأحوص ثقة ؛فمن باب أولى أنه لا يلزم من وصف الزهري لنبهان بأنه مكاتب أم سلمة أنه ثقة ، كما هوظاهر لا يخفى على أهل النهى .
ومما سبق؛ تعلم خطأ تجويد إسناد الحديث من المعلق على " مسند أبي يعلى " ،
 ثم في تعليقه على " موارد اَلظَّمْآن" ( 6 / 258 - 261 ) وكأنه كان مُتَأَثِّرًا بتقوية


الحافظ لإسناده غير مفكر فيما تقتضيه الصناعة الحديثية ، وكذلكفعل جمهور ممن ذهب إلى القول بأن وجه المرأة عورة ؛ كالشيخ التويجري وغيره من المقلدينحَدِيثً  ا وَفِقْهًا ! ولعلهم ظنوا لما رأوا تصحيح من صححه ممن سبقت الإشارة إليه أنهلا خلاف في ذلك ، وذلك لضيق عطنهم ، وعدم درايتهم بأقوال المضعفين ، وعلى رأسهم الإمامأحمد ثم البيهقي وابن عبد البر ! ولعل بعضهم عرف ذلك ثم تجاهله لغاية في نفسه ، ومنهم- مع الأسف - الشيخ عبد القادر السندي في " رسالة الحجاب " ( ص 49 / الطبعةالخامسة ) ؛ فقد صرح بأن إسناده صحيح ، ونقل كلام الحافظ في تقوية إسناده ، وكلامهفي " تهذيب التهذيب " ، وكذا كلام المزي في " تهذيبه " ، وليسفيها أكثر مما سبق بيانه : أنه روى عن نبهان محمد بن عبد الرحمن أَيْضًا ، وأنه وثقهابن حبان ، وعزا إلى المزي - بناء على ذكره هذا الحديث وحديث المكاتب في ترجمة نبهانوتصحيح الترمذي لهما - أنه ثقة يحتج بحديثه ! وفيه تحميل لصنيع المزي ما لا يريده ؛فإن كتابه خاص بذكر ما قيل في المترجم من توثيق أو تجريح ، وليس أنه يذكر فيه ما يتبناههو لنفسه ، ألا ترى أن الحافظ كما حكى توثيق ابن حبان في " اَلتَّهْذِيب" لم يتبنه في " التقريب " فلم يوثقه فيه ؛ بل لينه كما تقدم بيانه، والسبب هو ما ذكرته !
هذا ؛ وإنما نسبت المذكور إلى تجاهل علة الحديث لأمرين اثنينذكرت آنِفًا أحدهما . والآخر : أنه عزا الحديث للبيهقي بالجزء والصفحة ( 7 / 91 -92 ) ، وهناك لا بد أنه رأى تعقب ابن التركماني للبيهقي بقوله :
 " قلت : في سندهنبهان ، سكت عنه البيهقي هنا ، وقال في ( أبواب المكاتب ) :
 " صاحبا ( الصحيح) لم يخرجا عنه ، وكأنه لم يثبت عدالته عندهما . . . . ) إلى آخر كلامه المتقدم منا، وإذ الأمر كذلك ؛ فلا بد أنه رجع إلى الأبواب المشار إليها


تنبيه ) :لقد أورد الحديث مختصرا " تفسير ابن كثير " : الحلبيان ؛ زاعمين
 أنه حديث صحيح ! وكم لهما من مثل هذا التصحيح الذيلا يشهد له علم الحديث ولا فقهه ، وإن كان لهما هنا عذر وإنما هو التقليد ، ومعلومأنه لا يقلد إلا جاهل ! ولكن لا يسعه إلا ذلك !
ومثلهما ذاكالحائر المتفقه المسمى محمد أديب كلكل في كتابه : " فقه النظر
 في الإسلام " ! فقد زاد عليهما أنه قال عقبالحديث ( ص 132 ) :
 " وهذه القصة تؤيدها رواية أخرى في " الموطأ" للإمام مالك رضي الله عنه
 أن رَجُلًا أعمى دخل على عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها، فاحتجبت منه . فقيل لها : لماذا تحتجبين منه وهو لا ينظر إليك ؟ قالت : لكني أنظرإليه " !


قلت : وهذاكذب على " موطأ الإمام مالك " رحمه الله ؛ فإنه ليس فيه يَقِينًا ؛ فقد قلبته- للتأكد - صفحة صفحة ، ودققت فيه حَدِيثًا حَدِيثًا وَأَثَرًا أَثَرًا ، فلم أجد لَهُ أَثَرًا ! بل ولا أظن أن له أَصْلَافي شيء من دواوين السنة التي تروي الأحاديث والآثار بالأسانيد ، ويمكن أن يكون المؤلفنقلها من بعض كتب المتأخرين التي تَرْوِي من الروايات ما لا سنام لها ولا خطام ! واللهالمستعان .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الاستاذ / عز  الدين  التنوخي رحمه الله  تعالى  ] 
  [ الشيخ عبد الله بن حميد السالمي العماني رحمه الله تعالى ] 
  [ الشيخ أحمد بن حمد الخليلي المفتي العام للسلطنة ] 
            [ العلامة خير الدين الزركلي  رحمه الله تعالى  ]



ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 921 ) عند تعليقه على حديث 
( إذا خطب اليكم كفؤ فلا تردوه فنعوذ بالله من بوار البنات ) .
موضوع . أخرجه المسمى ب ( الربيع بن حبيب الأزدي البصري ) فيالكتاب المنسوب إليه تحت اسم : " الجامع الصحيح " من كتب الإباضية ( ص138 / 513 ) :
أبو عبيدة عن جابر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: . . . فذكره .
قلت : وهذا مع إرساله لا يصح ؛ فيه علتان :
الأولى : أن الربيع هذا نكرة ؛ لا يعرف في شيء من كتب تراجمعلمائنا ، حتى الإباضيون لم يستطيعوا أن يذكروا لنا شَيْئًا من تاريخ حياته ؛ سوى أنهمتكلفوا جِدًّا في ذكر شيوخه ومن روى عنه اِعْتِمَادًا منهم على مصادرهم الخاصة بهموالمتأخرة جِدًّا عن عصر الربيع هذا ، ولم يعزوا ترجمته إلى كتاب من كتب التراجم والتاريخالمعروف  ة !
وأما قول الأستاذعز الدين التنوخي رحمه الله في تقدمته للكتاب ( ص د )
أنه من ثقاتالتابعين ؛ فأظن أنه صدر منه مجاملة لشارحه الشيخ عبد الله بن حميد السالمي اَلْعُمَانِيّ الإباضي ! وإلا ؛ فهذا التوثيق لم ينقله عن أحد من أهل العلم ، حتى ولا من أحد من الإباضيينصراحة ، وإن كان الشارح المذكور قد قال

في مقدمةشرحه ما يتضمن ذَلِكَ ، وهو قوله :
 " أما بعد ، فإن الجامع الصحيح ، مسند الإمام الكامل والهمام الفاضل الشهير
 بين الأواخر والأوائل ( ! ) الربيع بن حبيب . .. من أصحِّ كتب الحديث سَنَدًا وأعلاها مُسْتَنَداً . . . لشهرة رجاله بالفقه الواسع، والعلم النافع . . . والعدل والأمانة والضبط والصيانة " ! !
وقال فيالتنبيه الأول المطبوع في أول الكتاب : " المسند الصحيح " ( ! ) :
 " هذا حكم المتصل من أخباره . وأما المنقطعبإرسال أو بلاغ فإنه في حكم الصحيح لتثبت راويه ، ولأنه قد ثبت وصله من طرق أخر (! ) لها حكم الصحة . فجميع ما تضمنه الكتاب صحيح بِاتِّفَاق أهل الدعوة ( يعني : الإباضية) وهو أصح كتاب من بعد القرآن العزيز ، ويليه في الرتبة الصحاح من كتب الحديث" ! ! ! كذا قال ! وهو يدل على تَعَصُّب بالغ وادعاء باطل ، لا يخفى بطلان كلامهفي ( المنقطع ) على أحد عرف شيئاً من علم المصطلح .
وأما قوله: " ولأنه قد ثبت وصله من طرق أخر لها حكم الصحة " ؛ فكذب مُزْدَوِج مخالفللواقع ، كما سيأتيك من كلام الشارح نفسه ما يدل على ذلك . وإن مما يبطل كلامه : أنأكثر أحاديث الكتاب هي من رواية الربيع عن شيخه
 أبي عبيدة - واسمه مسلم بن أبي كريمة التيمي - ؛وهو مجهول لا يعرف عند علمائنا ؛ فقد أورده الذهبي في " الميزان " قائلاً:
 " مسلم بن أبي كريمة عن علي مجهول " .وأقره الحافظ في " اللسان " ، وزاد :
 " وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " قال: إلا أني لا أعتمد عليه . يعني : لأجل


اَلتَّشَيُّع" !
كذا قال! ولعله سبق قلم ، فالرجل خارجي إباضي كما ترى ، وروايته عن علي في هذا " المسند" ( 109 / 412 ) هكذا :
 " أبو عبيدة ، قالت : سئل علي بن أبي طالب: بأي شيء بعثك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . . . " .
هكذا وقعفيه معلقآ : " أبو عبيدة " وهي كنية مسلم بن أبي كريمة ، وظاهره الانقطاع، ويؤيده أنه في حديث وآخر ( 139 / 518 ) أدخل بينه وبين علي جَابِرًا ، وهو ابن زيدأبو الشعثاء الأزدي الثقة .
والخلاصة: أن أبا عبيدة هذا مع كونه لم تثبت تابعيته ، فهو مجهول العين كما تقدم عن الذهبي، وسلفه في ذلك أبو حاتم الرازي في " الجرح والتعديل " . وهو العلة الثانية.
ويمكناستخراج علة ثالثة : وهي تفرد " مسند الربيع " هذا بالحديث دون كل كتبنانحن أهل السنة ، حتى المختصة منها بالأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة ! مع ما عرفت من جهالةالربيع ! وفي اعتقادي أن الإباضية ليس لهم - على الأقل - إسناد معروف يرويه ثقة حافظفي كتاب متداولة عندهم - على الأقل - عن المؤلف ، فكيف يعتمد على مثله لو كانت أسانيدالمؤلف فيه صحيحة ! وهيهات هيهات ؛ فأكثرها تدور على هذا المجهول ( مسلم بن أبي كريمة) .
وإن ممايحسن ذكره بهذه المناسبة : أن الإباضية كما حاولوا توثيق المؤلف ( الربيع
 ا بن حبيب ) بالكلام المزخرف ، كذلك حاولوا رفع طبقتهوالعلو بإسناده ، فمرة جعلوه تَابِعِيّاً كما حاول ذلك شارحه السالمي في مقدمته ، وصرحوابذلك حين

طبعواتحت اسمه في " مسنده " :
 " أحد أفراد النبغاء من آخر قرن البعثة" ! ثم عدلوا ذلك وصححوه فطبعوا تحت اسم من " شرحه " :
 " من أئمة المائة الثانية للهجرة " !
ومع الأسفالشديد فقد شايعهم على ذلك الأستاذ عز الدين التنوخي ؛ فجعله من ثقات اَلتَّابِعِينكم  ا تقدم !
ولست أدري- والله ! - كيف يتجرأ هؤلاء على ما ذكرنا وهم يرون أن الربيع
 يروي في " المسند " ( ص 216 و 228 ) عنسفيان بن عيينة وهو قد مات في آخر القرن الثاني سنة ( 198 ) ! ويروي ( ص 222 ) عن بشرالمريسي المبتدع الضال المشهور بضلاله ، وقد مات في آخر الربع الأول من القرن الثالثسنة ( 218 ) ! ومثله : روايته ( ص 212 ) : أخبرنا بشر عن إسماعيل ابن علية . . وَإِسْمَاعِيلاب  ن علية توفي أيضاً في آخر القرن الثاني سنة ( 183 ) ! فيكون الراوي عنه من القرنالثالث ، سواء كان هو المريسي المذكور آنِفاً أو غيره ، وقد وجدت في " الميزان" و " اللسان " :
 " بشر بن إسماعيل بن علية . عن أبيه . قال أبوحاتم : مجهول " .
فكيف يعقلأن يروي من كان تَابِعِيّاً - بل وَتَابع تابعي - أن يروي عمن مات
 في القرن الثالث " إلا إذا كان طويل العمر علىخلاف المعتاد ، وهذا ما لم يذكروه ولو تَلْوِيحًا ؛ بل إنهم لم يذكروا له تاريخأً لولادتهولا لوفاته ! وذلك مما يدل البصير على أن الرجل مغمور لا يعرف ، حتى إن العلامةالزركلي - وهو من أعلم من عرفنا في العصر الحاضر بتراجم الأعلام قديماً وَحَدِيثاً- لما ترجم للربيع هذا ، لم يذكر فيه

سوى كليمات أخذها من شرح السالمي المتقدم ذكره لا غير ! ووضعثلاث نقاط مكان تاريخ ولادته ووفاته ( . . . - . . . ) ! إشارة منه إلى أنه غير معروف، فكيف مع هذه الجهالة صفة وَعَيْناً يقول السالمي في " مسنده " :" إنه أصح كتاب من بعد القرآن الكريم " ! ويجعله أصح من " الصحيحين" ؛ خِلَافًا لجماهير المسلمين ؛ مضاهاة منه للشيعة الذين يجعلون كتاب كُلَيْنِيهِمْهو الأصح عندهم ؟ ! !
وكيف يصف السالمي مؤلفه الربيع بما تقدم من الأوصاف التي منها: " . . . الشهير بين الأواخر والأوائل " ، وهو مغمور ليس مَعْرُوفًا لاعند الأوائل ولا الأواخر ؟ ! أليس هذا كَذِباً وزوراً ، ومن الكبائر التي يكفر بهاالمسلم ويخلد في النار مع المشركين عندهم ؟ !
وبهذه المناسبة أقول : من غرائب هذا الزمان وعجائبه أن يتجرأأحد الإباضيين
 وهو الشيخ أحمد بن حمد الخليلي ويؤلف كِتَاباً سماهبغير اسمه : " الحق الدامغ " ! انتصر فيه لمذهبه في إنكارهم رؤية المؤمنينلربهم في الجنة ، وقولهم بخلق القرآن ، وبخلود أهل الكبائر في النار . وقد سلك فيهطريقة أسلافه من المعتزلة وغيرهم من أهل الأهواء في تأويل أدلة أهل السنة ، وجعلهاظنية الدلالة أو الثبوت ، فيقول مَثَلاً فيما كان من القرآن وأخرجه عن دَلَالَتهالظاهر  ة على الأقل : " والدليل إذا اعتراه الاحتمال سقط به الاستدلال "! ( ص 50 ) وغيرها . وأما ما استدل به هو من الآيات فتأولها ؛ لتوافق مذهبه ؛ كمثلتأويله لقوله تعالى : ( وجوه يومئذ ناضرة . إلى ربها ناظرة ) ؛ فإنه تأول قوله . (ناظرة ) أي : منتظرة ! ومع ذلك فهي عندهم قطعية ! وفيما كان من السنة والحديث وتبينله أن التأويل غير ناجح فيه استعمل فيها معول الهدم ، وهو قوله ( ص 62 ) :
 " ومهما يكن فإنهذه الأحاديث آحادية ، والآحادي لا تنهض به حجة في


الأمورالاعتقادي  ة . . . " !
شنشنةنعرفها من أخزم ، يلهج بذلك أهل الأهواء والبدع في كل زمان ، وبخاصة زماننا هذا الذيكثرت فيها الفرق والطوائف !
 ( وكل يدعي وصلاً بليلى وليلى لا تقر لهم بذاكا) ! وإن عجبي من هؤلاء لا يكاد ينتهي ، يردون الاستدلال بالأحاديث الصحيحة بتلك الحجةالواهية ، ومن جهة أخرى هم يستدِلّون بالأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة ، وما لا أصل لهفي السنة الصحيحة ؛ بل وبالآثار الموقوفة الواهية ، وكتاب الخليلي المذكور آنِفًا مشحونبما لا يصح من المرفوع والموقوف ، ولم لا وهو يستقي من كتاب إمامه " المسند الصحيح" .
ولقد كاناسمه " المسند " ، فأضافوا هم من عند أنفسهم : " الصحيح " ؛ ليضلواالناس ، وليضاهوا عندهم أهل السنة في كتابهم : " المسند الصحيح " للإمامالبخاري ! وشتان ما بينهما ، ويكفي المنصف أن يعلم أن أكثر أحاديث صحيحهم تدور علىمسلم بن أبي كريمة المجهول ، والأسانيد الأخرى - مع أن أكثرها مراسيل أو معاضيل ؛ ف- فيها كثير ممن عرفوا بالضعف الشديد ؛ مِثْل أبان بن أبي عياش ( ص 217 ، 218 ) ، وزيدبن عوف العامري البصري ، ومحمد بن يعلى ( ص 215 ، 220 ، 242 ) ، وجويبر ( 215 ،220 ، 226 ، 242 ) ، وإسماعيل بن يحيى ( ص 219 ) ، وعبد الغفار الواسطي ( ص 219 ) أَيْضًا، وأبو بكر الهذلي ( ص 220 ) ، وبشر المريسي كما تقدم ، والحسن بن دينار عن خصيب بنجحدر ( ص 222 ) ، والكلبي ( ص 223 ، 236 ) . وبعضهم من الكذابين المعروفين كهذا الكلبيوالثلاثة الذين قبله ! هذا " فَضْلًا عما فيه من الضعفاء وَالْمَجَاهِيل مما لايتّسع......)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ / محمد  شمس  الحق  العظيم  آبادي  رحمه الله  تعالى ]


ذكره  الشيخ الألباني  رحمه  الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج12 / ص 959 )
عند تعليقه على حديث ( يا بريدة !  إذا جلست في صلاتك ؛ فلا تَتْرُكَن التشهد وَالصَّلَاةعليّ ؛ فَإِنَّهَا زكاة اَلصَّلَاة ، وسلّم على جميع أنبياء الله ورسله ! ، وسلّم على عباد الله الصالحين ) .
موضوع . أخرجهالدّارقطني ( 1 / 355 / 3 ) بإسناد الحديث الذي قبله عن بريدة - وهو ابن الحصيب - مَرْفُوعاً.
وقد بينت آنِفًاأن فيه وَضّاعاً وَوَاهِيًا وَمَجْهُولًا ، ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض ! ومع ذلك سكت عنهصاحب " التعليق المغني " وعن الذي قبله ! ولعل ذلك كان عن سهو منه ؛ فإنهقد أعل حديثه في البسملة المشار إليه آنِفًا بعمرو بن شمر
وجابر .
 ( تنبيه أ : ساق السيوطيفي " الجامع الكبير " هذا الحديث والذي قبله سِيَاقًا وَاحِدًا : ودون قوله: " فإنها زكاة الصلاة . . . " إلخ . وقال :
 " رواه الدّارقطني- وضعفه - عن عبد الله بن بريدة " .
ولم أر هذا التضعيف في المكانين المشار إليهما . والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الشيخ  العلامة /  إسماعيل  الأنصاري رحمه  الله  تعالى] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " (ج12 / ص 979 )
عند تعليقه على حديث (ما يُتَخَوَّفُ من العمل أشدُّ من العمل؛ إن الرجل من أمتي يعمل في السر ، فتكتب الحفظة في السر ، فإذا حدث به الناس يُنسَخُ
 من السر إلى اَلْعَلَانِيَة، فإذا أُعْجِب به نُسِخَ من العلانية إلى الرياء ؛ فيبطل ، فاتقوا الله ، ولا تبطلواأعمالكم بالعُجْب ) .
موضوع . أخرجه الخطيب في " التاريخ " ( 6 / 63 -64 ) ، ومن طريقه ابن الجوزيّ في " الموضوعات " ( 3 / 154 ) من طريق إسماعيلبن أبي زياد عن أبان
 ابن أبي عياش عن أنسبن مالك مَرْفُوعًا . وقال ابن الجوزيّ :
 " لا يصح ، وإنمايروى نحوه عن الثوري ، وأبان ؛ فنهاية في الضعف ، وإسماعيل ؛ قال الدارقطنيّ : كذابمتروك . وقال ابن حبّان : لا يحل ذكر إسماعيل إلا بالقدر " .
قلت : زاد ابن حبّان فيئ " الضعفاء " ( 1 / 129 ):
، شيخ دجال " .


وتعقبه السيوطيفي " اللآلئ " ( 2 / 333 ) - ثم ابن عراق ( 2 / 308 ) -
بأن له شَاهِدًافي " شعب البيهقيّ " عن أبي الدرداء نحوه .
قلت : ويأتي الكلام عليه في التالي .
والحديث ؛أورده الغزالي في " الإحياء " ( 1 / 215 ) ببعض اختتصار ، فقال العراقي في" تخريجه " :
 " أخرجه الخطيب في " التاريخ " منحديث أنس بإسناد ضعيف " !
كذا قال !ولا يخفى على أحد ما فيه من التساهل ؛ فإن إسناده أسوأ مما قال كما تبين من هذا التحقيق، فقد اغتر به الشيخ إسماعيل اَلْأَنْصَاريّ فنقل تضعيفه إياه وأقره عليه في تعليقهعلى " الوابل الصيب " ( ص 32 ) مع أنه ساق إسناد الخطيب به . وهذا إن دلعلى شيء فهو أن الشيخ لا معرفة عنده بهذا العلم ، أو أنه لا يهتم بالتحقيق ، وذلكمما ينافي النصح المأمور به في غير حديث ، وجعله الدين كله في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 " الدين النصيحة . قالوا : لمن ؛ قال : لله، ولكتابه ، ولرسوله ، ولأئمة المسلمين ، وعامتهم " .
أخرجه مسلم وغيره ، وهو مخرج في " الإرواء " ( 26 ) وغيره .
قال الحافظابن رجب في " شرح الأربعين " ( ص 57 ) :
 " ومن أنواع النصح لله تعالى وكتابه ورسوله- وهو مما يختص به العلماء - رد الأهواء المضلة بالكتاب أو السنة على موردها ، وبياندلالتهما على ما يخالف الأهواء كلها ، وكذلك رد الأقوال الضعيفة من زلات العلماء ،وبيان دلالة الكتاب والسنة على ردها ، ومن ذلك بيان ما صح من حديث النبي صلى الله عليهوسلم وما لم يصح ، ومنه تبيين حال راويه ؛ مَنْ تقبل روايته منهم ومن لا تقبل رواياتهمنهم ، وبيان غلط من غلط من ثقاتهم الذين تقبل رواياتهم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الشيخ العلامة عبد الله الدويش رحمه الله تعالى ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 16 ))
عندتعليقه على حديث " ( إني لأحسَبُ إحداكنَّ إذا أتاها زوجُها لَيَكْشِفانِ عنهما
 اللِّحافَ ، ينظرُ أحدُهما إلى عورة صاحِبهِ كأنهماحِماران ، فلا تفعَلْنَ ،
 فإنَّ اللهَ يمقُتُ على ذلك ) .
منكر جداً.
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (8/248) قال : حدثنا
 يحيى بن أيوب / ثنا سعيد بن أبي مريم : أنا يحيىبن أيوب عن عبيد الله بن زحر
 عن علي بن يزيد (1) عن القاسم عن أبي أمامة قال:
بينمارسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يوماً جالس وعنده إمرأة ، إذ قال لهارسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :
 "إني لأحسبُكنَّ تخبرنَ بما يفعلُ بكُنَّ أزواجُكنَّ"!
قالت: - إي والله ! - بأبي وأمي أنت يا رسول الله ! إنا لنفتخر بذلك! فقال رسول
 الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :
 "فلا تفعلن ، فإن الله يمقت من يفعل ذلك".
قلت :وهذا الإسناد ضعيف مظلم ، فيه ثلاثة متكلم فيهم ، وخيرهم القاسم ، وهو
 ابن عبد الرحمن أبو عبد الرحمن صاحب أبي أمام ، وقدقال ابن حبان في عبيد الله
 ابن زحر(2/62) :
"منكرالحديث جداً ، يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات ، وإذا روى عن علي بن
 يزيد ، أتى بالطامات ، وإذا اجتمع في إسنادِ خبرٍعبيدُالله بن زحر وعلي بن يزيد
 والقاسم أبو عبد الرحمن ، لا يكون ذلك الخبر إلامما عملت أيديهم" .
وفي"المجمع" (4/294) :
 "رواه الطبراني ، وفيه علي بن يزيد ، وهوضعيف".
وقلَّده الشيخ عبد الله الدويش رحمه اله فيما سماه :" تنبيه القاري على تقوية
 ما ضعفه الألباني" فقد انتقد فيه (رقم الحديث107) تضعيفي - في "الإرواء"
 (1/102/64) - لحديثالترمذي :
 "إياكم والتعري، فإن معكم من لا يفارقكم إلا عند الغائط ، وحين يفضي
 الرجل إلى أهله ، فاستحيوهم وأكرموهم" .
فقد ذهب هو إلى أن الأقرب أنه حسن ، لما له من الشواهد ، ثمذكر منها هذا ،
 وهو كما ترى لا يصلحللشهادة ، لا سنداً ولا متناً !
أما السند : فقد عرفت وهاءه .
وأما المتن : فلأنه ينهى عن التعري عند الجماع .
وأما المشهود له : فلأنه إنما ينهى عنه في غير حالة الجماع والغائط، فاختلفا .
وهذا من الأدلة الكثيرة على أن هذا المنتقِد لا فقه عنده ، ونقدالأحاديث
 لا بد فيه من الفقه، والمعرفة بأصول علم الحديث ، والمذكور - مع اعترافي بسعة
 اطلاعه وحفظه ، فهو- لا علم عنده بالحديث الشاذ والمنكر ، ولا بما يشترط في
 الحديث الذي يصلح للاستشهاد، ولا يعرف أن هناك في (الصحيح) ما
 هو منتقد ، أو يعرفذلك ولكنه لا يتبناه - ولا أقول : يجحد - ، فهو من هذه
الحيثية فقط كذاك المصري الجاهل الجاني ، ولكنه أوسع منه اطلاعاً على متون
 الأحاديث ، مع سلامة لسانه ، وحسن قصده في النقدإن شاء الله تعالى ، وانظر
 الحديث المتقدم(2243) .
ثم إن مَندون ابن زحر ثقات رجال الشيخين ، غير يحيى بن أيوب شيخ
 الطبراني وهو العلاف الخولاني - ، وهو من شيوخ النسائي، وقال فيه :
 "صالح" . وقال الحافظ في "التقريب":
 "صدوق" .
وقد خولف، فقال البزار في "مسنده" (1/169/1448) : حدثنا عمر بن
 الخطاب السجستاني : ثنا سعيد بن أبي مريم : ثنا يحيىبن أيوب قال : حدثني
 ابن (الأصل : أبو) زحر - يعني : عبيد الله بن زَحْر- عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن
 أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً بلفظ :
 "إذا أتى أحدكم أهله ، فليستتر ، فإنه إذا لميستتر ، استحيت الملائكة فخرجت
 وبقي الشيطان ، فإن كان بينهما ولد ، كان للشيطانفيه نصيب" .وقال البزار :
 "لا نعلمه مرفوعاً إلا بهذا الإسناد عن أبيهريرة فقط ، وإسناده ليس بالقوي" .
قلت :وذلك لحال عبيد الله بن زحْر كما سبق ، وقد قال ابن عدي في آخر
 ترجمته (4/1633) بعد أن ساق له أحاديث :
 "وله غير ما ذكرت ، ويقع في أحاديثه ما لا يتابععليه ، وأروى الناس عنه
 يحيى بن أيوب من رواية ابن أبي مريم عنه" .
قلت :وهذه الرواية تختلف عن الأولى إسناداً ومتناً - كما هو ظاهر - ، فلا
 أدري إذا كان الاختلاف ممن دون ابن زحر ، أو منهنفسه - كما أرجح - ، لأن مَن

دونه ثقات أيضاً ، فإن الخطابيَّ - هذا - حالُه كحال الخولاني ، فقد ذكره ابن حبان
 في "الثقات" ، وقال :
 "مستقيم الحديث" . وقال الحافظ أيضاً"
 "صدوق" .
ويؤيدما رجحت : أن هناك اختلافاً آخر في إسناده ، فقال الطبراني في
"الأوسط"(1/12/2/177 - بترقيمي) : حدثنا أحمد بن حماد - زُغْبَة - قال : ثنا
 سعيد بن أبي مريم قال :ثنا ابن أيوب عن عبيد اللهبن زحر عن ابي المنيب عن
 يحيى بن أبي كثير ... به . وقال :
 "لم يروه عن يحيى إلا أبو المنيب الجرشي ، ولاعنه إلا عبيد الله بن زحر ،
 تفرد به يحيى بن أيوب" .
وأحمدبن حماد هذا من شيوخ النسائي أيضاً ، وقال أيضاً :
 "صالح" . ووثقه غيره .
قلت :فهذا وجه آخر مما اضطرب في إسناده عبيد الله بن زحر ، ذكر فيه بينه
 وبين يحيى بن أبي كثير : ( أبا المنيب) .
وأبو المنيبهذا مجهول ، أورده البخاري في "الكنى" ( 70/659) ، وابن أبي
 حاتم (4/2/440) من رواية ابن زحر عنه ، وسكتا عنه! وذكره العراقي في "ذيل
 الميزان" (478) وساق هذا الحديث عن يحيى ، وقال:
 "روى به أبو أحمد الحاكم في "الكنة"، وقال : هذا حديث منكر ! عبيد الله بن
 زحر منكر الحديث ، وأبو المنيب رجل مجهول".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ / العلامة مقبل بن هادي الوادعي  رحمه الله ]

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 33 ) عند تعليقه علىحديث 
(( مَنْ قَرَأَ آيَةَالْكُرْسِي  ِّ [ و{قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ } ] دُبُرَ كُلِّ صَلاةٍ
 مَكْتُوبَةٍ لَمْ يَمْنَعْهُ مِنْ دُخُولِ الْجَنَّةِإِلا الْمَوْتُ ) .
باطل بذكر {قُلْ هُوَاللَّهُ أَحَدٌ } .
أخرجه الطبراني في"المعجم الكبير"
 (8/134/7532) ، ومن طريقه الحافظ ابن حجر في"نتائج الأفكار" (1/152/1) .
قال الطبراني :
حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُبن الْحَسَنِ بن كَيْسَانَ الْمِصِّيصِيُّ : حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ بن بِشْرٍ الطَّرَسُوسِيُّ  .
وثَنَا عَمْرُو بنإِسْحَاقَ بن الْعَلاءِ بن زِبْرِيقٍ الْحِمْصِيُّ : حَدَّثَنَا عَمِّي مُحَمَّدُ بن
 إِبْرَاهِيمَ .
وثَنَا مُوسَى بنهَارُونَ [ : حَدَّثَنَا هَارُونُ ] بن دَاوُدَ النَّجَّارُ الطَّرَسُوسِيُّ ، قَالُوا: ثَنَا
 مُحَمَّدُ بن حِمْيَرٍ : حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بنزِيَادٍ الأَلْهَانِيُّ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ أَبَا أُمَامَةَ يَقُولُ :
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِصَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ... فذكره وقال :
 "زَادَ مُحَمَّدُ بن إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي حَدِيثِهِ: وَ{قُلُ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ} " .
قلت : ومحمد هذا هوابن إبراهيم بن العلاء الدمشقي أبو عبد الله الزاهد ؛
 أورده الذهبي في "الميزان" ، وقال :
 "قال الدارقطني : كذاب . وقال ابن عدى : عامةأحاديثه غير محفوظة . وقال
 ابن حبان : لا تحل الرواية عنه إلا عند الاعتبار، كان يضع الحديث " . ثم قال :
 " قلت : صدق الدارقطني رحمه الله ، وابن ماجةفما عرفه " . يعني : إذ روى
 له في "سننه" وهو من شيوخه . وقال الحافظفي "التقريب" :
 "منكر الحديث " .

قلت : فالعجب منه كيف سكت عنه في"النتائج" ! بل أوهم أنه حديث
 حسن بهذه الزيادة! بل ذلك ما فهمه ابن علان في"شرح الأذكار" للنووي ؛ فقال
- عقب حديث آخر في قراءة {قل هو اللهأحد} عشر [مرات] دبر كل صلاة
 مكتوبة ، تقدم الكلام عليه برقم (654) - :
 "وجاء حديث قراءتها مع آية الكرسي فِي حَدِيثِأبي أمامة الباهلي ، وهو
 حديث حسن أخرجه النسائي في (الكبرى) ... ".
وأقول : الحديث حسن ؛ بل صحيح ؛ دون ذكر{قل هو الله أحد} ، كما في
 رواية الطبراني من الطريق الأولى والثالثة ، وبهذاأخرجه أيضاً في "الدعاء"
 (2/1104/675) ، لكن وقع فيه : حدثنا موسى بن هارون( : ثنا هارون) بن داود
 النجار الطرسوسي ... إلى آخره ، ولم يذكر المعلقعليه من أين أخذ هذه الزيادة
 التي بين الهلالين ، وهي زيادة صحيحة استدركتها من"المعجم الأوسط " للطبراني
(2/209/2/8234 - بترقيمي ) .
وكذلك أخرجه الدارقطني في "الأفراد"- كما رواه ابن الجوزي في "الموضوعات"
 (1/244) - ، ومن طريقه السيوطي في "اللآلي"(1/230) من طريق عبد الله بن
 سليمان [بن] (*) الأشعث : قال حدثنا هارون بن زياد(كذا !) النجار ، وعلي بن
 صدقة الانصاري ، قالا : حدثنا محمد بن حمير ... به؛ دون الزيادة .
وكذلك أخرجه النسائي في "اليوم والليلة"(100) ، وابن السني أيضاً من
 طرق أخرى عن محمد بن حمير ... به . وتقدم تخريجهفي "الصحيحة" (972) .
فاتفاق كل هذه الطرق على رواية الحديثدون الزيادة ، وتفرد ذاك الكذاب
 بها دونهم لأكبر دليل على نكارتها وبطلانها . يضافإلى ذلك عدم ورودها في

الشواهد التي ذكرها السيوطي في "اللآلي"- وإن كانت لا تخلو من ضعف - .
فالعجب أيضاً من الحافظ الهيثمي ؛ فإنه ذكرالحديث في "المجمع" (10/102)
بهذه الزيادة ، وقال :
 "رواه الطبراني في "الكبير" و"الأوسط"بأساني  د ، وأحدها جيد "!
فلم يفرق بين روايته الصحيحة ، والروايةالباطلة ! وهو في ذلك تابع للمنذري
 في "الترغيب" (2/261) ، وتبعهما في ذلكجمع ؛ منهم : الشوكاني في "تحفة
 الذاكرين"(ص 117) ، وصاحبنا المعلقعلى "المعجم الكبير" ، والدكتور فاروق في
 تعليقه على "عمل النسائي" ، وأخونا الشيخ الفاضل مقبل بن هادي الوادعي في
 تعليقهعلى "تفسير ابن كثير" (1/546 - الكويت ) ، فضلاًعن ذاك الجاهل في ما
 أسماه "صحيح صفة الصلاة ... " ! فإنه ذكرفيه (ص 233) أنه يُسنُّ قراءة {قل
هو الله أحد} مع المعوذتين ، ثم نقل نحوه عن "مجموع النووي" (3/486)ولم
 يذكر الحديث !
وفي الحديث علة أخرى ، وهي جهالة عمروبن إسحاق بن العلاء بن زبريق
 الحمصي شيخ الطبراني ؛ فإني لم أجد له ترجمة ، وهوعلى شرط ابن عساكر في
"تاريخ دمشق" ، فلم يترجمه! والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الجبار الفريوائي] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في" الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 37 ) عند تعليقه على حديث (( يُجْمَعُ النَّاسُ فِيصَعِيدٍ وَاحِدٍ ، يَنْفُذُهُمُ الْبَصَرُ ، وَ يُسْمِعُهُمُ
 الدَّاعِي ، ثم ينادي : سيعلم الجمع لِمَنِ العِزُّوالكرمُ ! (ثلاث
 مرات) ، ثم يقول : أين الذين كانت {تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ
 يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفاً وَطَمَعاً} الآية ؟ثم ينادي : سيعلم أهل الجمع لمن
 العز والكرم ! ثم يقول : أين الذين كانت {لَا تُلْهِيهِمْ تِجَارَةٌ وَلَا بَيْعٌ عَنْ
 ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ} ؟ (ثلاث مرات) ، ثم يقول : أين الحما دون الذين كانوا
 يحمدون الله ؟ ) .
ضعيف. أخرجه الحاكم (2/399) ، وأبو نعيم في "الحلية" (2/9) من طريق
 أبي الأحوص عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الله بن عطاء عنعقبة بن عامر قال :
كنا نتناوب الرَّعْيَةَ ، فلما كان نوبتي؛ سرحتُ إبلي ، فجثت رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
 وهو يخطب ، فسمعته يقول: ... فذكره. وقال الحاكم:
 "صحيح، وله طرق عن أبي إسحاق". ووافقه الذهبي !
وأقول : له علل :
الأ ولى : اختلاط أبي إسحاق- وهو: السبيعي-.
الثانية : جهالة عبد الله بن عطاء ؛ فقدفرَّق الذهبي في "الكاشف" بينه وبين
 عبد الله بن عطاء الطائفي ؛ خلافاً للحافظ في"التهذيب" و "التقريب" ؛ فجعلهما
 واحداً ، وقال:

صدوق ؛ يخطئ ويدلس " .
والظاهر ما صنعه الذهبي ، وسبقه ابن أبي حاتم، ومن قبله البخاريُّ . وخالفهما
 ابن حبان ؛ فإنه لما أورده في اتباع التابعين من "ثقاته" (7/41) ونسبَه مكياً؛ قال :
 "وهو الذي يروي عن عقبة بن عامر ؛ ولم يره".
وذكره في التابعين أيضاً (5/33) مؤكذاً أنه لم يَرَ عقبة .
وسواء كان هذا أو ذاك ؛ فهو منقطع . وهو :
العلة الثالثة : قال البخاري في ترجمة عبد الله بن عطاء هذا (3/1/165) :
 " أحمد بن سليمان : حدثنا أبو داودعن شعبة قال : سألت أبا إسحاق عن
 عبدالله بن عطاء ؛ الذي روى عن عقبة قال : كنا نتناوب رعية الابل ؛ قال : شيخ
 منأهل الطائف . قال شعبة : فلقيت عبد الله ،فقلت : سمعته من عقبة ؛ فقال : لا ؛
 حدثنيهسعد بن إبراهيم . فلقيت سعداً ، فسألته ؛ فقال : حدثني زياد بن مخراق .
فلقيت زياد بن مخراق ، فسألته ؛ فقال : حدثنيرجل عن شهر بن حوشب " .
وأبو داود هذا هو الطيالسي - كما في"الميزان" - ، وليس هو في "مسنده" المطبوع ،
 قالالذهبي :
 "وقد رواه نصر بن حماد عن شعبة " .
قلت : فقد صح عن عبدالله بن عطاء أن بينه وبين عقبة أربعةَ أشخاص ، فهو
 معضل ، ومنتهاه إلى شهر بن حوشب ؛ وهو ضعيف .
وقد رواه عنه بعضالضعفاء عن صحابي آخر : فقال هنّاد في "الزهد"
 (1/134/176) : حدثنا أبو معاوية عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن شهر بن
 حوشب عن أسماء بنت يزيد قالت : قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :

« يجمع الله الناس يوم القيامة في صعيدواحد ، يُسمعهم الداعي ، وينفذهم
 البصر ، قال : فيقوم منادٍ فينادي : أين الذين كانوايحمدون الله تبارك وتعالى في
 السَّرَّاء والضراء ؛ قال : فيقومون وهم قليل ، فيدخلونالجنة بغير حساب ، ثم يعود
 فينادي ... » الحديث نحوه وأتم منه .
وعبد الرحمن بن إسحاق؛ وهو أبو شيبة الواسطي ؛ وهو ضعيف باتفاق العلماء .
وهذا الحديث عزاه الحافظ في "المطالب العالية" (4/373) لإسحاق وأبي
 يعلى - يعني : في "مسنده الكبير" - ، وعزوهلإسحاق - وهو : ابن راهويه - صحيح ؛
خلافاً لما قد يوهمه تعليق الشيخ الأعظمي على "المطالب" . وتبعه المعلق على
"الزهد" ؛ فقد عزاه الحاكم أيضاًلإسحاق ، وعزاه السيوطي في "الدر المنثور" (5/52)
لمحمد بن نصر أيضاًفي "الصلاة" ، وابن أبي حاتم ، وابن مردويه ، والبيهقي في
"شعب الإيمان".
ثم عزا حديث عقبةلابن مردويه أيضاً ، والبيهقي في "الشعب" ، وكذا في
"شرح الإحياء"(10/472) للزبيدي ، لكنه عزا حديث أسماء لابن ماجه أيضاً !
ولعله سبق قلم منه؛ فإنه ليس عنده ، ولا عزاه إليه غيره ، ولا هو في "تحفة
 الأشراف" للمزي .
ثم إن المعلق على "الزهد" أوهم وهماً آخر ، فقال :
 "أورده الرازي عن حذيفة مرفوعاً ، وذكر الشطرالأول ، وقال : قال أبي : لا
 يرفع هذا الحديث إلا عبد الله المختار ، والموقوفأصح . (علل الحديث 2/217) " .
قلت : حديث حذيفةغير هذا الحديث ، وهو في الشفاعة ، وقوله تعالى :
 {عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَاماً مَحْمُودً}. أخرجه جمع موقوفاً ؛ منهم الحاكم
 وصححه ، ووافقه الذهبي . وانظر " تفسير ابنكثير" (3/55) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الشيخ / محمد الأمير الكبير المالكي رحمه الله تعالى ] 



ذكره  الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 40 )
عندتعليقه على حديث (( مَنْ طافَ بهذا البيتِ أُسْبوعاً ، وصلَّى خلْفَ المَقَامِ
 ركْعتين، وشَرِبَ من ماءِ زمزم ، غُفِرَتْ له ذُنوبُه بالغةً ما بَلَغَتْ ) .

ضعيف .
أخرجه الواحدي في "تفسيره" ، والجندي في"فضائل مكة" من
 حديث أبي معشر المدني عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر ... به مرفوعاً .
كذا في "المقاصد الحسنة" للحافظ السخاوي(417/1144) ، وقال عقبه :
 "وكذاأخرجه الديلمي في "مسنده" بلفظ :
"من طاف بالبيت أسبوعاً ، ثم أتى مقام إبراهيم فركع عنده ركعتين ، ثم أتى
 زمزم فشرب من مائها ؛ أخرجه الله من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه " .وقال :
 "ولا يصح باللفظين ، وقد ولع به العامة كثيراً، لا سيما بمكة ، بحيث كتب
 على بعض جدرها الملامس لزمزم ، وتعلقوا في ثبوته بِمَنام وشُبهة مما لا نثبت
 الأحاديث النبوة بمثله ! مع العلم بسعة فضل الله، والترجي لما هو أعلى وأغلى .
وكذا من المشهور بين الطائفتين حديث :

 "من طاف أسبوعاً في المطر ؛ غفر له ما سلف من ذنوبه " .
ويحرصون لذلك على الطواف في المطر " .
وهكذا ذكرهما الزبيدي في "شرح الإحياء" (4/359) ، وقال :
 "حديث غريب" .

وأورده الشوكاني في "الفوائد المجموعة" (106/298) بالفظ الأول ، وقال :
 "ذكره ابن طاهر في (تذكرة الموضوعات) " .


ومن الغرائب قول الزرقاني في "مختصر المقاصد" في اللفظ الأخير :
 "وارد بمعناه" !
مع أن قول السخاوي المتقدم فيه يشعر بأنه لا أصل له إلا بين الطائفين من

 العامة ! ويؤيده قول الفتني في "التذكرة"(ص 72) عقبه :
 "قال الصغاني : لا أصل له " .

ومن هذاالتخريج يتبين لك الفرق بين هذا اللفظ الأخير ، وحديث الترجمة ،
 فالأول لا أصل له ، وأما حديث الترجمة ؛ فله أصل؛ لكن بسند ضعيف - كما

 تقدم - ، ومنه تعلم أن قول مؤلف "النخبة البهيةفي الأحاديث المكذوبة على خير
 البرية" (ص121/362 - بتحقيق زهير الشاويش):

 "لا أصل له " !
أقول: فهذا خطأ مخالف لاصطلاح العلماء ؛ فإنه يوهم أنه لا إسناد له ، وقد
 عرفت أن الواقع خلافه . ولم يتنبّه لهذا محققه الشاويشحيث علق عليه بقوله :
 "في "مختصر المقاصد" (1047) ، وفي"صحيح الجامع الصغير" بترقيم
 الطبعة الأولى (6256) ، وفي الطبعة الجديدة هو برقم(6379 - 6380) " .
قلت :وفي هذا التعليق أخطاء عجيبة بعضها فاحش جداً ، وإليك البيان :
الأول: أن صاحب "المختصر" قال في الحديث :
 "لا يصح" ! خلافاً لقول مؤلف "النخبة":
 "لا أصل له " !
الثانيأن قوله : "وفي "صحيح الجامع ... " إلخ ؛ صريح بأن هذا الحديث

الذي هوفي "المختصر" وفي "النخبة" هو أيضاً في "صحيح الجامع"! وهو كذب
 يخالف الواقع ؛ لأن الحديث فيه بالرقمين المذكورينبلفظ :
 " ... ركعتين ؛ كان كعتق رقبة" . ليس فيه:
 "وشرب من ماء زمزم ... " إلخ .
ثم هومن حديث ابن عمر ، وإسناده صحيح ، فأين هذا من حديث جابر متناً
 وإسناداً ؟!
فليتأملالقارئ الكريم مبلغ الضرر الذي يلحق الحديث النبوي بسبب مثل
 هذا التعليق ممن لا علم عنده!
الثالث: وإن مما يلفت النظر أنه ذكر رقماً واحداً للطبعة الأولى من "الجامع " ،
 ورقمين للطبعة الأخرى منه ، مع أنه لا فرق بينهمافي هذا الموضع ، فالصواب
 هكذا (6255 - 6256) ، وإن مما لا شك فيه أن سببه ذا الخطأ إنما هو العجلة في
 النقل المنافي للتحقيق ، وليس كذلك الأمر في الخطأين اللذين قبله ، فسببه الجهل
 بهذا العلم والتعدي عليه ! والله المستعان .

وهذا يذكرني بخطأ أفحش لهذا المعلق الفاضل ؛ وهو أنه ألحق بالحديث

 الصحيح المذكور في "صحيح الجامع " (رقم1004/ الطبعة الجديدة) جملة :
 "وكل نعيم لا محالة زائل " .

وعلق عليهابأنه استدركها من "ديوان لبيد" ! فكذب على رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثم
 على كل المؤلفين ، ومنهم أنا ؛ مؤلف "الصحيح" ؛ اعتماداً منه على "الديوان " ، وله
 من مثل هذه التعليقات والاعتداءات التي جعلتني أقطعالعلاقات الأخوية
 والعلمية التي كانت بيننا سنين طويلة .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  إسماعيل حقي بن مصطفى الاستانبولي الحنفي الخلوتي الصوفي  ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 /ص 51 )
عندتعليقه على حديث (((كُنْت كَنْزاً لَا أُعْرَفَ، فَأَحْبَبْت أَنْ أُعْرَفَ؛ فَخَلَقْت خَلْقاً
فَعَرَّفْتهمْبِ  ي، فَعَرَفُونِي) .

لا أصل له اتفاقاً.

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في "مجموع الفتاوى"
(18/122،376) :
"لَيْسَهَذَا مِنْ كَلَامِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَلَا يُعْرَفُلَهُ إسْنَادٌ صَحِيحٌ، وَلَا ضَعِيفٌ ".

قلت: وتبعه على هذا كل من جاء بعده؛ كالزركشي في "التذكرة في

الأ حاديثالمشتهرة" (ص 136) ، والسخاوي في "المقاصد الحسنة " (ص 327/838) ؛
فقال عقبه:
"وتبعه الزركشي وشيخنا ". يعني: ابن حجر العسقلاني. وكذا السيوطي في
"الدررالمنتثر  " (ص 163/330) ، وقال في "ذيل الأحاديث الموضوعة " (ص 203):
"قال ابن تيمية: " موضوع ". وهو كما قال ".

وتبعه ابن عراق في "تنزيه الشريعة "؛ فأورده في (الفصل الثالث) منه
(1/148/44) ، والفتني في "تذكرة الموضوعات" (ص11) ، ومُلا علي القاري في
"الموضوعات الكبرى" (273/353) ، والشيخ إسماعيل العجلوني في "كشف
الخفاء" (2/132/2016) وقال:
"وهو واقع كثيراً في كلام الصوفية، واعتمدوه، وبنوا عليهأصولاً لهم".
وقال العلامة الآلوسي في "تفسيره" (27/22) عقب قولابن تيمية:
"ومنيرويه من الصوفية معترف بعدم ثبوته نقلاً؛ لكن يقول: إنه ثابت

كشفاً، وقدنص على ذلك الشيخ الأكبر (يعني: ابن عربي ... النكرة) في الباب
المائة والثمانيةوالتسع  ين من "الفتوحات "، والتصحيح الكشفي شنشنة لهم ".

ومن نكد الدنيا أن يؤلف بعضهم رسالة في شرح هذا الحديث الصوفي

الباطل! كما ألف غيره رسالة في شرح حديث:

"من عرف نفسه؛ فقد عرف ربه "!

ولا أصل له أيضاً؛ كما تقدم برقم (67) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ / محمد زكريا  الكاندهلوي  رحمه  الله ]
 [الشيخ / محمد حبيب الله الشنقيطي  رحمه الله تعالى ]
  [الشيخ / محمد إسماعيل الاسكندراني غفر الله عنه ] 


ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 54 )
عند(((ملائكةُ السماءِ يستغفرونَ لذَوائِبِ النساءِ ولِحَى الرجالِ؛
يقولونَ:سبحان الذي زَيَّنَ الرجالَ باللِّحَى والنساءَ بالذوائب) .
موضوع.
أخرجه الديلمي في "مسند الفردوس" (3/66) من طريق الحاكم:
أخبرناابن عصمة: حدثنا الحسين بن داود بن معاذ: حدثنا النضر بن شميل:
حدثناعوف عن الحسن عن عائشة مرفوعاً.
قلت: وهذاموضوع؛ آفته الحسين هذا - وهو: البلخي -: قال الخطيب (8/44) :
"لميكن ثقة؛ فإنه روى نسخة عن يزيد بن هارون عن حميد عن أنس؛
أكثرهاموضوع ". ثم ساق له الحديث المتقدم برقم (808) ، وقال:
"وهوموضوع؛ ورجاله كلهم ثقات؛ سوى الحسين ".

وتقدم له حديث آخر برقم (780) ، وأن ابن الجوزي قال فيه:
"وضاع ".
وله حديث رابع مضى برقم (12) .
وقد روي حديث الترجمة موقوفاً بلفظ:
"إن يمين ملائكة السماء: والذي زيَّن الرجال باللحى، والنساءبالذوائب  ! ".
أخرجه ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق " (10/387 - المدينة)من طريق الخليل
ابن أحمد بن محمد بن الخليل: نا أبو عبد الله محمد بن معاذ بن فهد
النهاوندي - وسمعته يقول: لي مائة وعشرون سنة، وقد كتبت الحديث،ولحقت
أبا الوليد الطيالسي والقعنبي وجماعة من نظرائهم، ثم ذكر أنهتصوَّف ودَفَنَ
الحديثَ الذي كتبه أول مرة، ثم كتب الحديث بعد ذلك، وذكر أنهحفظ من
الحديث الأول حديثاً واحداً، وهو ما حدثنا به -: نا محمد بنالمنهال الضرير: نا
يزيد بن زريع: نا روح بن القاسم عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيهعن أبي هريرة
قال: ... فذكره موقوفاً. وقال ابن عساكر:

"هذا حديث منكر جداً، وإن كان موقوفاً، وليت النهاوندينسيه فيما نسي؛
فإنه لا أصل له من حديث محمد بن المنهال. والله أعلم".
قلت: والنهاوندي هذا واهٍ عند الذهبي، كما تقدم في الحديث الذي قبله.
والله أعلم.

(تنبيه) : لقد عزا الشيخُ العجلوني في "كشف الخفاء"الحديثَ للحاكم عن
عائشة! فأوهم أنه في "المستدرك "؛ لأنه المعني عندأهل العلم إذا أطلق العزوُ إليه،
وليس فيه! والظاهر أنه في كتابه الآخر: "تاريخ نيسابور"؛لأنه ترجم له فيه؛ كما
في "لسان الحافظ ".

ثم إن هذاالعزو مع السكوت عن بيان حال الحديث مما يدلنا على أن العجلوني
علمه في الحديث؛إنما هو النقل دون النظر في الأسانيد والمتون والتحقيق فيها.
ونحوه عبدالرؤوف المناوي؛ فقد سبقه إلى عزو الحديث في كتابه "كنوز
الحقائق" (ص 142 ج 1 - هامش "الجامع الصغير") إلى الحاكم مطلقاً لم يقيده،
وساكتاً عليهكما هي عادته!! ولم يذكر إلا الشطر الثاني منه.
وقلده في ذلك آخرون؛ منهم الشيخ محمد زكريا الكاندهلوي في رسالة "وجوب
إعفاء اللحية"(ص 32 - توزيم إدارة البحوث العلمية) ؛ فإنه جزم بنسبته إلى النبي
صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ! وعلقت عليه الإدارة بماتقدم عن المناوي! دون أي تعقيب عليه!
واغتر بعضهم بالمفهوم من إطلاق المناوي عزوه إلى الحاكم، فعزاهإلى الحاكم
في"المستدرك "؛ كما فعل الشيخ محمد حبيب الله الشنقيطي فيما نقله الأخ
محمد إسماعيل الإسكندرانيفي آخر كتابه "أدلة تحريم حلق اللحية"،وأقره!
فالله المستعان على غرية هذا العلم في هذا الزمان، وتساهل أهله في نسبة ما
لم يصحمن الحديث إلى النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / عطاء بن عبد اللطيف بن أحمد غفر الله  له ]


ذكره الشيخ الألباني  رحمه   الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 81 ) 

عندتعليقه على حديث ((أُجِبْتُ بِالَّذِي لَوْ اطَّلَعَ عَلَيْهِ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أمتي طَلْعَةً تَرَكُوا
الصَّلَاةَ.قَال  : أَفَلَا أُبَشِّرُ النَّاسَ؟ قَالَ: بَلَى ... ) الحديث.
منكر.
أخرجه أحمد (5/ 170) : ثنا يَحْيَى: ثَنَا قُدَامَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ: حَدَّثَتْنِي
جَسْرَةُبِنْتُ دَجَاجَةَ: أَنَّهَا انْطَلَقَتْ مُعْتَمِرَةً، فَانْتَهَتْ إِلَى الرَّبَذَةِفَسَ  مِعَتْ أَبَا ذَرٍّ يَقُولُ:
قَامَالنَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَيْلَةً مِنْ اللَّيَالِي فِي صَلَاةِالْعِشَا  ءِ فَصَلَّى بِالْقَوْمِ، ثُمَّ تَخَلَّفَ
أَصْحَابٌلَهُ يُصَلُّونَ، فَلَمَّا رَأَى قِيَامَهُمْ وَتَخَلُّفَهُمْ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى رَحْلِهِ،فَلَمّ  َا رَأَى الْقَوْمَ
قَدْ أَخْلَوْاالْمَك  َانَ؛ رَجَعَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ فَصَلَّى، فَجِئْتُ فَقُمْتُ خَلْفَهُ، فَأَوْمَأَإِلَي  َّ بِيَمِينِهِ،
فَقُمْتُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ فَقَامَ خَلْفِي وَخَلْفَهُ، فَأَوْمَأَإِلَي  ْهِ بِشِمَالِهِ، فَقَامَ
عَنْ شِمَالِهِ فَقُمْنَا ثَلَاثَتُنَا يُصَلِّي كُلُّ رَجُلٍ مِنَّا بِنَفْسِهِ، وَيَتْلُو مِنْ الْقُرْآنِمَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ
أَنْ يَتْلُوَ،فَقَام  َ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ يُرَدِّدُهَا حَتَّى صَلَّى الْغَدَاةَ، فَبَعْدَأَنْ أَصْبَحْنَا أَوْمَأْتُ
إِلَىعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ: أَنْ سَلْهُ: مَا أَرَادَ إِلَى مَا صَنَعَ الْبَارِحَةَ؟فَ  قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ
بِيَدِهِ:لَا أَسْأَلُهُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى يُحَدِّثَ إِلَيَّ. فَقُلْتُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي،قُمْتَ بِآيَةٍ
مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ لَوْ فَعَلَ هَذَا بَعْضُنَا لوَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ! قَالَ: "دَعَوْتُ لِأُمَّتِي"،قَا  َ فَمَاذَا
أُجِبْتَ؟أَوْ: مَاذَا رُدَّ عَلَيْكَ؟ قَالَ: ... فذكره، وتمامه:
فَانْطَلَقْت مع عْنِقاً قَرِيباً مِنْ قَذْفَةٍ بِحَجَرٍ، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ!إِنَّكَ إِنْ
تَبْعَثْإِلَى النَّاسِ بِهَذَا؛ نَكَلُوا عَنْ الْعِبَادَةِ. فَنَادَى: أَنْ ارْجَعْ، فَرَجَعَ،وَتِلْ  كَ الْآيَةُ:
{إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ  فَإِنَّهُمْ  عِبَادُكَ  وَإِنْ  تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُالْحَ  كِيمُ} .



قلت: وهذاإسناد ليس فيه من يخشى منه شيء من النكارة الظاهرة في
هذا السياق سوى جسرة بنت دجاجة، وليست بالمشهورة؛ فإنه لم يرو عنها من
الثقاتغير قدامة بن عبد الله هذا وأفلت بن خليفة، وفي ترجمة هذا الثاني
منهماقال البخاري (1/2/67) :

"وعندجسرة عجائب ". وساق لها عن عائشة حديث:
"لاأُحِلُّ المسجد لحائض، ولا لجنب؛ إلا لمحمد وآل محمد". ثم أشار إلى
نكارته بقوله:

وقال عروةوعباد بن عبد الله عن عائشة مرفوعاً: سُدّوا هذه الأبواب إلا باب
أبي بكر".وقال عقبه:
"وهذاأصح ".
وعلى هذا؛فذِكر ابن حبان إياها في "الثقات " (4/121) من تساهله المعروف!

وبخاصة أنه قال فيما نقله أبو العباس البناني:
"عندها عجائب ". ذكره في "الميزان "، وقال البيهقي:

"فيها نظر".
فقد وافق ابن حبان البخاري في جرحه إياها، وعليه اعتمد الذهبي في إيراده
لها في"المغني في الضعفاء". وقال الحافظ في "التقريب ":

"مقبولة".

وبالجملة؛فلم تطمئن النفس لحديثها بعامة بعد جرح البخاري إياها، ولحديثها
هذا بخاصة؛فإن فيه ما يستنكر:
أولاً: قولها عن أبي ذر: "فقمت عن يمينه ... فقام (ابن مسعود) عن شماله ".
فإن هذا خلاف السنة الثابتة فِي حَدِيثِ جابر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ:
أن جابراًوجَبَّارا  ً وقفا؛ أحدهما عن يمينه عن والآخر عن يساره، فأخذ بأيديهما
حتى أقامهما خلفه.
رواه مسلم وغيره، وهو مخرج في "الإرواء" برقم (539) .

نعم؛ قد صح عن ابن مسعود أنه صلى بين علقمة والأسود، وقال: هكذا
رأيت رسولالله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فعل.

أخرجه أبو داود وغيره، وهو مخرج في "الإرواء" أيضاً(538) .
أقول: فأخشى أن يكون دخل عليها حديث فِي حَدِيثِ.
ثانياً: قوله: "فقمنا ثلاثتنا يصلي كل رجل منا بنفسه، ويتلومن القرآن ما
شاء الله أن يتلو".
قلت: هذا أمر مستنكر جدّاً، لا نجد في السنة ما يشبهه، فإن الظاهرأن أبا
ذر وابن مسعود كانا مؤتمين به صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؛فكيف يصح مع ذلك قوله: "يصلي كل رجل
منا بنفسه، ويتلو من القرآن ما شاء الله"؟! وكيف يمكن أنيقرأ كل واحد منهم ما
شاء، وفي ذلك من التشويش الممنوع ما لا يخفى على أحد؟!
ثالثاً: قول عمر: "إنك إن تبعث إلى الناس بهذا ..." إلخ؛ فإن الثابت في
"صحيح مسلم" (1/44) أن قول عمر هذا إنما كان في قصةأخرى وقعت له مع
أبي هريرة، فأخشى أيضاً أن يكون اختلط على جسرة هذا بهذا!
رابعاً وأخيراً: أن جسرة لم تثبت على رواية الحديث بهذا السياق الطويل
الذي فيه ما سبق بيانه من المستنكر؛ بل عدلت عنه إلى روايته مختصراً:
قالت سمعت أبا ذر يقول:
قام النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حتى إذا أصبح بآية؛والآية: {إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك ... } .
أخرجه النساثي (1/156 - 157) ، وابن ماجه (1350) ، والحاكم(1/241) ،
وعنه البيهقي (3/14) ، والطحاوي في "شرح المعاني" (1/205) ، والخطيب في
"الموضح " (1/456) كلهم من طريق يحيى بن سعيد ...به. وقال الحاكم:
"صحيح "! ووافقه الذهبي!

وفيه نظر؛إلا أن يقصد أنه صحيح لغيره، فهو ممكن؛ لأن له شاهداً مختصراً
من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري:
أن رسولاللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ردد آية حتى أصبح.
أخرجه أحمد (3/62) بسندٍ جيد.
ومن الملاحظ أن يحيى بن سعيد هذا - وهو: القطان الحافظ - هو نفسه راوي
حديثهاالطويل، وفيه حديث الترجمة. وقد كِدْتُ أن أنسى أنه أنكر ما في
حديثها،لأ نني أستبعد جدّاً أن يصدر منه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذاك التصريح:" ... تركوا
الصلاة"،لما فيه من لفت النظر إلى ترك الاهتمام بالصلاة، ومعلوم بداهةً أن ذلك
ليس من مقاصده صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيما يبشر به أمته كالشفاعة؛ كما يأتي فيبعض طرق
هذا الحديث نفسه. فتأمل.

أقول:فكأن يحيى بن سعيد سمعه من قدامة بن عبد الله عن جسرة مطولاً
مرة، ومختصراًمرة أخرى؛ فكان يرويه تارة هكذا، وتارة هكذا.
وقد توبع  عليه مختصراً، فقال أحمد (5/156) : ثنا وكيع: ثنا قدامة
العامري... به.


وقال ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف " (11/497 -498) : حدثنا محمد بن
فضيل عنفليت العامري عن جسرة عن أبي ذر ... به، وزاد:
"بهايركع وبها يسجد. قال: قلت: يا رسول الله! ما زلت تردد هذه الآية
حتى أصبحت؟قال: إني سألت ربي الشفاعة لأمتي، وهي نائلة لمن لا يشرك
بالله شيئاً".
وبهذاالإسناد عينه أخرجه الإمام أحمد (5/149) ، وعنه الخطيب في


"الموضح"(1/454) ، ومنه صححت خطأ وقع في إسناده من المعلق على "المصنف"
حيث جعل مكان(فليت العامري) : ( [قدامة العامري] ) وكتب في التعليق:
"في الأصل بياض ملأناه من (م) ".

قلت: والصواب ما فعلته: (فليت العامري) ؛ لأنه كذلك في "المسند" من
هذه الطريق نفسها. وأما قدامة العامري، فإنما هو في رواية وكيع المذكورة قبل هذه.
أقول هذا بياناً للواقع والراجح في خصوص هذا الطريق، وإلا؛ فإن (فليت
العامري) هو(قدامة العامري) ؛ كما جزم بذلك الدارقطني في "المؤتلف والمختلف "
(1/1857) ،ونقل الخطيب في "الموضح " (1/456) مثلَه عن ابن جرير الطبري،
والحافظ في"التهذيب " عن الثوري.

وإن مما يؤيد التصويب المتقدم أن البيهقي أخرجه (3/13) من طريقابن أبي
شيبة، لكن وقع فيه "كليب العامري "، وإن مما لا شكفيه أن الصواب: (قليب)
تحرف القاف على الناسخ أو الطابع إلى الكاف؛ فكتب: (كليب) .كما أنه تحرف
عليه اسم (جسرة) فوقع فيه (خرشة بن الحر) ! كما أنه - أعني:(جسرة) - تحرف

إلى (ميسرة)في رواية ابن فضيل عند أحمد.

وقد تنبه لهذاالأخ الفاضل عطاء بن عبد اللطيف بن أحمد في كتابه القيم

الفريد"فتح من العزيز الغفار بإثبات أن تارك الصلاة ليس من الكفار" (ص 134) ،
ولكنه لم يتنبهلكون (خرشة بن الحر) محرف أيضاً من (جسرة) فجعله متابعاً

لها! ثم ترجم لخرشة بأنه ثقة، وبنى على ذلك أنالحديث حسن أو صحيح! دون
حديث الترجمة:"أجبت بالذي ... "، قال (ص 135) :
"... فيُعَدُّ زيادةً ضعيفةً من هذا الطريق، إلا أنها يشهد لمعناها حديث كعب
ابن عجرة السابق".وقال في التعليق:
رواه أحمدوالطبراني وغيرهما".
قلت: وموضع الشاهد منه - بزعمه - قوله بعد قوله: "فإن ربكم يقول: من
صلى الصلاةلوقتها وحافظ عليها ... " الحديث، وفيه:
إ ومنلم يصل لوقتها، ولم يحافظ عليها، وضيَّعها استخفافاً بحقها؛ فلا
عهد له،إن شئت؛ عذبته، وإن شئت؛ غفرت له ".
رواه أحمد(4/ 244) ، والطبراني (19/ 311 - 314) ، والطحاوي في "مشكل
الآثار"(4/225 - 226) من طرق عن الشعبي وغيره عن كعب، وبعضها صحيح؛
فهو كحديث عبادة بن الصامت الذي فيه نحوه بلفظ:
! ...ومن لم يأت بهن؛ فليس له عند الله عهد، إن شاء؛ عذبه، وإن شاء؛
غفرله".

رواه مالك وغيره، وهو مخرج في "صحيح أبي داود" (452 و 1276) .

ولكن ليس يصح بوجه من الوجوه اعتبار هذه الفقرة من هذا الحديث
الصحيح شاهداًلهذا الحديث المنكر؛ لأنه لا يخفى على الفقيه اللبيب أن الأقل
معنى لا يمكن أن يشهد على الأكثر معنى - وهذا هو الواقع هنا- فإن مجرد
اشتراكهما في الدلالة على أن تارك الصلاة كسلاً ليس كافراً؛لا يعني اشتراك
الشاهدمع المشهود له في الجانب الآخر الذي تفرد به - وهو قوله: " أجبت بالذي لو
اطلع عليه كثير ... " -؛ فهو شاهد قاصر!
وهذا من دقيق الفقه في الحديث، يرجى التنبه له. فقد رأيت كثيراً من

الكاتبين المعاصرين لا يلحظون هذا. من ذلك أنني رأيت المذكور بعد أن ضعف
حديث:" ... ولا تتركوا الصلاة متعمدين، فمن تركها متعمداً؛ فقد خرج من
الملة"،وخرجه وتكلم عليه بكلام جيد، فإنه بعد قليل قال (ص 205) :
" إلا أن الحديث يتقوى بشواهده، ومنها: "من ترك صلاةمكتوبة؛ فقد برئت
منه ذمة الله " ... "!
قلت: فهذا كذاك؛ لأنه لا يشهد للخروج من الملة، أي: أن وعيدالشاهد
دون وعيد المشهود له؛ بدليل أن المومى إليه قد حمل هذا الشاهد(ص 88) على أن
المقصود براءة دون براءة الذمة من الكفار؛ أي: أنه أريد بهابراءة دون براءة - كما
قلنا: كفر دون كفر، وشرك دون شرك -، أي: أنها براءة لا تخرج من الملة، وبالتالي
لا توجب الخلود في النار".


هذا كلامه، وهو مقبول منه وجيد في تفسير البراءة، ولكني - والله!- لا
أدري كيف [يكون] هذا الحديث المؤوَّل شاهداً لحديث الخروج من الملة؟! فإنه لا
يستطيع - في ظني - أن يتأوله بأن يقول: خروج دون خروج! بلى،لقد فعل
ذلك، وقال (ص 205) ما نفيته! فسبحان ربي!
هذا وقد بقي لدي شيء أريد أن أذكره زيادة على ما تقدم من الأدلةعلى
نكارة حديث الترجمة: أن عبد الواحد بن زياد قد قال: ثنا قدامةبن عبد الله: ثنا
جسرة بنت دجاجة قالت:
خرجناعُمَّاراً فوردنا الرُّبَذة ... الحديث بطوله.
أخرجهابن نصر في "قيام الليل " (ص 59) .
فقد لاحظتأنه ليس فيه حديث الترجمة ولا قول ابن مسعود: لا أسأله
عن شيء... بل فيه عكسه تماماً

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[المحقق / السعيد  بن  بسيوني  زغلول غفر  الله  له  ] 


ذكره   الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة "( ج13 / ص 125 ) عند تعليقه على حديث (((نِيَّةُ الْمُؤْمِنِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ،وإن اللهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لَيُعْطي العبدَ
على نيتهما لا يُعْطيه على عمله، وذلك أن النيةَ لا رياءَ فيها، والعملَ
يُخَالِطُه الرِّياءُ) .
موضوع.
أخرجه الديلمي في "مسند الفردوس " (3/103 - الغرائب الملتقطة)
من طريق شعيب بن إدريس عن علي بن أحمد عن أحمد بن عبد الله الهروي
عن أبي هريرة منصور بن يعقوب عن سعيد عن قتادة عن أبي بردة عن أبي
موسى... رفعه.
قلت: وهذاموضوع؛ آفته أحمد بن عبد الله الهروي، فإني أظنه الجُوَيْبَارِيّ  َ
الكذاب المشهور؛ فإنه من أهل هراة، ومن هذه الطبقة. قال ابن حبان في
"الضعفاء"(1/142) :
"دجَّال من الدجاجلة، كذاب، يروي عن ابن عُيَينة ووكيع وأبي ضمرة
وغيرهم من ثقات أصحاب الحديث ويضع عليهم ما لم يحدثوا. ولولاأن أحداث
أصحاب الرأي بهذه الناحية خفي عليهم شأنه؛ لم أذكره في هذا الكتابلشهرته
عند أصحاب الحديث قاطبة بالوضع".     
ومن دونه لم أعرفهما.
ومنصور بن يعقوب: ذكره ابن عدي في "الكامل "(6/2388) ولم يكنه،
وساق لهحديثين بإسناد له آخر، ثم قال:

له غيرما ذكرت، ويقع فِي حَدِيثِه أشياء غير محفوظة".
قلت: ومماسبق تعلم تساهل الزَّبيدي في اقتصاره في تخريج الحديث في
"شرحالإحياء" (10/15) على قوله: "سنده ضعيف "، كما تساهل في قوله:
"لهطرق بمجموعها يتقوى الحديث ".
وذلك لأنأكثرها شديدة الضعف، أما هذا فقد عرفت أن فيه الهروي
الجُوَيْبَارِيّ  َالكذاب.
وحديثالنَّوَّاس بن سَمعان المتقدم: فيه متهم بالوضع.
ومثلهحديث أنس المتقدم هناك؛ فيه ضعيف جدّاً، وفي "اللآلي المنثورة" (65) :
"أخرجهالبيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" من جهة يوسف بن عطية عن ثابت
عن أنس... به، وقال: هذا إسناد ضعيف. وقال ابن دحية: هذا الحديث لا
يصح؛ يوسفبن عطية: قال النسائي فيه: متروك الحديث ".
قلت: وخيرطرقه طريق سهل الذي قبله؛ ففيه حاتم بن عباد الذي لم
يعرف؛ فيبقى على ضعفه لعدم وجود شاهد معتبر له.
وقد ذكر الزبيدي أن ابن الجوزي حكم على الحديث بالوضع، ولم أره في
"موضوعاته" ولا في "اللآلي المصنوعة " للسيوطي. والله أعلم.

(تنبيه) :جاء حديث سهل بن سعد في "الفردوس " بتحقيق السعيد بن
بسيوني زغلول برقم (6842) ، وحديث أبي موسى عقبه برقم (6843) . فقال
المحقق فيتعليقه عليه (4/286) :
"ولمأجده من حديث أبي موسى"!

كذا قال!مع أنه قال في تعليقه على حديث سهل (4/285) :

"6842 - إسناد هذا الحديث في زهر الفردوس (4/121) قال:أخبرنا ... "؛
فذكر إسناده إلى شعيب بن إدريس بسنده المذكور أعلاه إلى أبيموسى ... رفعه!
فتأمل هذه (اللَّخبطة) ما أعجبها؛ فهو تحت حديث سهل ساق إسنادحديث
أبي موسى، وتحت حديث أبي موسى قال: "لم أجده "!!
ثم هو إلى ذلك لما ساق إسناده؛ لم يتكلم عليه بشيء!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / محمد جميل زينو رحمه الله تعالى  ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 /153 ) عند تعليقه على حديث (( 
(إيَّاك والقَواريرَ).
منكر.
أخرجه الحاكم(3/291) : أخبرني أبو معن محمد بن عيسى العطار
- بمرو -: ثناعبدان بن محمد الحافظ: ثنا إسحاق بن منصور: ثنا عبد الرحمن بن
معن: أنبأ محمدبن إسحاق عن عبد الله بن أنس قال.: سمعت أنس بن مالك
يقول:
كان البراء بنمالك رجلاً حسن الصوت، فكان يرجز لرسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في
بعض أسفاره،فبينما هو يرجز إذ قارب النساء، فقال له رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:...
فذكره. قال:فأمسك. قال محمد: كره رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن تسمع النساءصوته.
وقال الحاكم:

صحيح الإسناد"!ووافقه الذهبي!

قلت: وهذامن تساهلهما؛ فإن ابن إسحاق - مع صدقه - مشهور بالتدليس،
وأنه لايحتج به إلا بما قال فيه: "حدثنا"، كما قال العلائي في "جامع التحصيل"
(ص221) ، وقال في مكان آخر (ص 125) :
"أكثر من التدليس، وخصوصاً عن الضعفاء".
يضاف إلىذلك أن في حفظه بعض الضعف، وقد أطال الذهبي ترجمته في
"الميزان"، وذكر عن الإمام أحمد أنه قال:
"هو كثيرالتدليس جدّاً. قيل له: فإذا قال: "أخبرني " و"حدثني " فهو ثقة؟
قال: هو يقول:"أخبرني " ويخالف ". وكذلك ختم الذهبي ترجمته بقوله:
" فالذييظهر لي أن ابن إسحاق حسن الحديث، صالح الحال صدوق، وما
انفرد به ففيهنكارة؛ فإن في حفظه شيئاً". وقال الحافظ في "التقريب ":
"صدوق يدلس ".
وخلاصة ترجمتهأنه حسن الحديث إذا صرح بالتحديث، ولم يخالف، وكل
من الشرطين
 غير متوفر.
أما الأول:فلأنه قد عنعن كما ترى، وأما الآخر: فلأنه خالف في سنده
ومتنه.
أما السند:فقوله: "عن عبد الله بن أنس " ... فهذا خطأ من ناحيتين:
الأولى: أنهلا يعرف لأنس ابن اسمه عبد الله يروي عنه، وإنما هو حفيده
عبد الله بنالمثنى بن عبد الله بن أنس بن مالك الأنصاري


والأخرى: الانقطاع؛ فإن ابن المثنى هذا إنما يروي عن أنس بالواسطة،ويؤيده
أن أبا نعيم أخرج الحديث في "الحلية" (1/ 350) منطريق أخرى عن محمد بن
إسحاق عن عبد الله - يعني: ابن المثنى - عن ثمامة عن أنس... فذكر الحديث؛
دون قول ابن إسحاق في آخره: كره رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِوَسَلَّ  مَ ... ، وكرر: "إياك والقوارير"
مرتين.
وفيه شيخ أبي نعيم علي بن هارون، وقد ترجمه الخطيب في"التاريخ "
(12/120) بقوله:
"كان أمره في ابتداء ما حدث جميلاً، ثم حدث مثه تخليط".
ولم يذكر في "الميزان " ولا في "اللسان".
وأما المتن: فقد رواه حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس بن مالك:
أن البراء بن مالك كان يحدو بالرجال، وأَنْجَشَةَ يحدو بالنساء،وكان حسن
الصوت، فحدا؛ فأعنقت الإبل؛ فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِوَسَلَّ  مَ:
"يا أنجشة! رويداً سوقك بالقوارير".
أخرجه الطيالسي (2048) ، وأحمد (3/254 و 285) ، وإسناده صحيحعلى
شرط مسلم.
فهذا هو أصل الحديث، والقصة لأنجشة - وهو المذكور بأنه حسن الصوت-،
فانقلب ذلك على ابن إسحاق أو شيخه الذي دلسه ولم يذكره، وجعلهللبراء بن
مالك.
وقد تابعه حماد بن زيد عن ثابت؛ إلا أنه لم يذكر فيه طرفه المتعلقبالبراء.
أخرجه البخاري (6209) وفي "الأدب المفرد" (883) ،ومسلم (7/78) ،

.قلت: وإسناده صحيح ثلاثي أيضاً، وزرارة هذا هوابن ربيعة، له ترجمة في
"التعجيل "، وذكر أنه وثقه ابن حبان وابن خَلْفون والعجلي. وابن حبانأورده في
"أتباع التابعين " (6/343) ، قال الحافظ:
"وكأنه لم يقف على روايته عن أنس ". يعني: هذه.
وللحديث شاهد من رواية ابن عباس:
أخرجه الدارمي (2/295) ، وفي إسناده من لم أعرفه، وأخشى أن يكونفيه
تحريف أو سقط.

والخلاصة:أن هذه الطرق الصحيحة عن أنس؛ تدل دلالة قاطعة على خطأ
حديث ابن إسحاق هذا عن أنس، وأن القصة لأنجشة ... لا البراء،وأن لفظه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
إنما هو:
"رويدك؛ سوقك بالقوارير " ونحوه، وليس بلفظ:
"إياك والقوارير" ... كما رواه ابن إسحاق؛ فهو لفظمنكر، وعليه: فقول ابن
إسحاق في آخر الحديث:
*"كره صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن تسمع النساءصوته "!*
*مما* لا قيمة له، لأنه تفسير لما لم يثبت عنه صَلَّى اللَّهُعَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
وبذلك تعلم ضعف الاستدلال بهذا الحديث على ترجيح قول من قال في

تفسيرقوله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "رويدك؛ سوقك بالقوارير": أنه خشي على النساء الفتنة،

فأَمَرَه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالكف عن الحداء؛ كما فعل الشيخ التويجري في"الصارم المشهور"

(ص115 - 116) ، وقلده أخونا محمد زينو في "كيف نربي أولادنا" (ص 23)
فصححه!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور / محمدابراهيم الحفناوي غفر الله له ]__________


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في" الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 217 ) عند تعليقه على حديث 
((مَنْ حَبَسَالعِنَبَ زمنَ القَطافِ حتى يَبيعَه من يهوديٍّ أو
نصرانيٍّ[أو مجوسيٍّ] ، أو ممن يعلمُ أنه يتخِذُه خمراً، فقد تَقَحَّم على
النارِ على بصيرةٍ) .
منكر.
أخرجه ابن حبان في "الضعفاء" (1/236) ، ومن طريقه ابن الجوزي
في "العلل " (2/188) ، والطبراني في "المعجم الأوسط" (2/27/ 5488) ، والسَّهمي
في "تاريخ جرجان " (ص 241/390) ، والبيهقي في "شعب الإيمان " (5/17/5618)
من طرق عن عبد الكريم بن عبد الكريم عن الحسن بن مسلم عن الحسين بن واقد
عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه ... مرفوعاً. وقال الطبراني:
"لم يروعن بريدة [إلا بهذا] الإسناد؛ تفرد به أحمد بن منصور المروزي "!
كذا قال! وهذابالنسبة لما وقع له، وإلا؛ فهو عند الآخرين عن غيره! وقال ابن
حبان:
"وهذاحديث لا أصل له عن حسين بن واقد، وما رواه ثقة، والحسن بن
مسلم هذا راويهيجب أن يعدل به عن سنن العدول إلى المجروحين بروايته هذا
الخبر المنكر".وأقره ابن الجوزي.
وقال ابن أبيحاتم في "العلل " (1/389) ، وقد سأل أباه عن هذا الحديث
فأجابه بقوله:
"هذاحديث كذب باطل ". قال:
"قلت:تعرف عبد الكريم هذا؟ قال: لا. قلت: فتعرف الحسن بن مسلم؟
قال: لا؛ ولكنتدل روايتهم على الكذب ".

ومثله في "الجرح والتعديل " مفرقاً في ترجمة المتهمَيْن- الحسن وعبد الكريم -.
وأقره الذهبي عليه فيهما؛ لكنه قال في ترجمة الأول منهما:
"أتى بخبر موضوع في الخمر". ثم ساق هذا من طريق ابنحبان.
(تنبيه) : اختلفت الرواية في اسم والد عبد الكريم: فعند السهميسمِّي
بـ: (عبد الكريم) - كما تقدم -. ووقع عند الطبراني: (أبي عبدالكريم) - بأداة الكنية -.
وعند " الضعفاء " وابن الجوزي: (عبد الله السكري)... ولعل الصواب: الأول؛ فإنه
كذلك وقع عند ابن أبي حاتم في (الترجمتين) ، وفي (ترجمة عبدالكريم) عند
الذهبي والعسقلاني. ونسبه هذا فقال: (البجلي) وأظنه خطأ مطبعياً؛انتقل نظر
الطاج إلى ما ذكره ابن حجر زيادة على الذهبي فقال:
"وفي "ثقات ابن حبان ": "عبد الكريم بنعبد الكريم البجلي، عن عبد الله (1)
ابن عمر، وعنه جُبَارة بن المغلِّس، مستقيم الحديث ". فالظاهرأنه هو، ولعل ما
أنكره أبو حاتم من جهة صاحبه جبارة، ويؤيده أن أبا حاتم قالقبل ذلك: لا أعرفه ".
وقد فاته أن هذا الحديث الذي أنكره أبو حاتم ليس من رواية جبارةعنه،
فتنبه! وقد تعقبه المعلق على "الجرح والتعديل " فيمااستظهره أن عبد الكريم هذا هو
البجلي؛ فقال عقبه:
"أقول: بل الأشبه أنهما اثنان؛ أحدهما: عبد الكريم بن عبدالكريم البجلي
الذي ذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات ". والآخر - متأخرعنه، وهو -: عبد الكريم بن
عبد الله السُّكَّري، هو الراوي عن الحسن بن مسلم واللهأعلم " 


قلت: وهذا هو الراجح عندي؛ لأن عبد الكريم البجلي كوفي، وهو من رجال
ابن ماجه، لكن سمى أباه عبد الرحمن البجلي الكوفي الحَرَّاز؛ مترجَم في
"التهذيب " بروايته عن جمع؛ منهم عبيد الله بن عمر المدني وجمع من الكوفيين،
وعنه ابنه إسحاق وإسماعيل بن عمرو بن جَرير وجبارة بن المغلس. وقال:
"ذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات " وقال: مستقيم الحديث ".
وهذا قاله في "ثقاته " (8/423) في أتباع التابعين، لكن سمى أباه عبدالكريم
- كما تقدم -؛ فهو المترجم في "التهذيب ".
وأما عبد الكريم بن عبد الكريم - أو: ابن عبد الله؛ على الخلاف المتقدم؛ فهو -
مروزفي؛ كما في "الضعفاء" لابن حبان، وترجمه السهمي بقوله:
"عبد الكريم بن عبد الكريم البزاز الجرجاني المعروف بـ (عبدك) هو الذي ينسب
إليه خَانُ عَبْدّك بباب الخَنْدَق. روى عن عمر بن هارون، والحسن بن مسلم
وغيرهما. روى عنه محمد بن بندار السَّبَّاك وعبد الله بن المهدي ".
وبالجملة؛ فعلة الحديث إما عبد الكريم هذا - وهو: غير البجلي -، وإما شيخه
الحسن بن مسلم، وهو الأقرب. والله أعلم.
والحديث عزاه الحافظ في "التلخيص " (3/19) للطبراني في "الأوسط!فقط
ساكتاً عليه، وأعله الهيثمي (3/ 90) بقول أبي حاتم في عبد الكريم: حديثه يدل
على الكذب ".
ولقد وهم الحافظ وهماً فاحشاً في "بلوغ المرام " (2/351 - سبل السلام)فقال:
"رواه الطبراني في "الأوسط " بإسناد حسن "!
كذا قال! وأظن أن سبب الوهم أنه اعتمد على قول ابن حبان في عبد الكريم

البجلي:مستقيم الحديث؛ بناءً منه على ما استظهره أنه هو راوي إذ االحديث،
ثم سهاعن شيخه الحسن بن مسلم الذي لا يعرف، ولم يوثقه أحد - كما تقدم -.
واللهأعلم.
وقد اغتربقول الحافظ هذا مؤلفُ كتاب "الرضاع وبنوك اللبن " (ص 55) ؛
فنقل كلامه المذكور دون أن يعزوه إليه! كما سكت عنه الصنعاني في "السبل"!
وجزم بنسبته إلى النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سيد سابق في "فقه السنة"(3/83 - الكتاب
العربي)! وذلك من شؤم التقليد. والله تعالى هو المستعان، وهو ولي التوفيق

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / محمد عبد المعيد خان رحمه الله تعالى  ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 245 )
عندتعليقه على حديث ( وما يدريك ؟ لعله كان لا يتكلم فيما لا يعنيه ويمنع ما لا يضره)
"ضعيف "
أخرجه ابو يعلى في " مسنده " ( 7/ 84/ 4017 ) وابن أبي الدنيا "الصمت"(73/109) من طريق يحيى بن يعلى الأسلمي عن الأعمش عن
أنس بن مالك رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قال:
استشهد غلام منا يوم أحد، فوجد على بطنه صخرة مربوطة من الجوع،
فمسحت أمه التراب عن وجهه، وقالت: هنيئاً لك يا بني! الجنة.فقال النبي
صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ... فذكره.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، ومتن منكر؛ وفيه علتان:
الأولى: الانقطاع بين الأعمش وأنس: فإنه لم يسمع منه، وقد وصله بعضهم
ولا يصح كما يأتي.
والأخرى: يحيى بن يعلى الأسلمي: وهو ضعيف، وبه أعله الهيثميفي
"المجمع" (10/303) . لكنه قد توبع على إسناده من حفصبن غياث عن
الأعمش ... به؛ نحوه دون ذكر الاستشهاد.
أخرجه "الترمذي (7/77/7 231) ، وأبو نعيم في "الحلية"(5/55 - 56)
والبيهقي في "شعب الإيمان " (7/425 - لبنان) ، وقالالترمذي:
"حديث غريب ". وقال البيهقي:
"هذا هو المحفوظ ".
قلت: ثم رواه من طريق أبي حنيفة الواسطي عن الحسن بن جبلة عن
سعيد بن الصلت عن الأعمشى عن أبي سفيان عن أنس ... به؛ مثل حديث
الترجمة، وفيه ذكر الاستشهاد.
وهذا منكر غير محفوظ - كما يشير إلى ذلك قول البيهقي المذكورآنفاً -،
وعلته سعيد بن الصلت هذا؛ فإني لم أعرفه، ويبعد أن يكون سعيدبن الصلت

المصري الذي سمع ابن عباس، وترجمه البخاري (2/1/ 483) ، وابن أبي حاتم
(2/1/ 34) ، وذكره ابن حبان في "ثقات التابعين" (4/285) ؛ فهذا متقدمعلى
الأعمش فضلاً عن الراوي عنه لهذا الحديث، فالظاهر أن الخلط ممن دونه لما يأتي.
والحسن بن جبلة: لم أجد له ترجمة فيما عندي من كتب الرجال.
وأبو حنيفة الواسطي هو: محمد بن ماهان فيما ذكر الدولابي! في "الكنى"
(ص 160) ، وساق له حديثين من رواية شيخين، مات أحدهما سنة (266) ،
والآخر سنة (274) ، وسماه الذهبي في "المقتنى" محمد بن حنيفة بن ماهان
الواسطي، ولم أره هكذا في "تاريخ واسط " لبحشل، وإنما فيه محمد بن ماهان،
وروى عنه بالواسطة في غير ما موضع، وذكر (ص 157) عن أحمد بن محمد ين
ماهان قال: توفي أبي سنة أربع ومائتين.
قلت: وهذا مما يبعد جدّاً أن يدركه أحد الشيخين المذكور سنة وفاتهما،
فالأقرب أنه الذي في "تاريخ بغداد " (2/296) ! ؛ فإنه ذكر في شيوخه الحسنبن
جبلة الشيرازي، لكن سماه: "محمد بن حنيفة بن محمد بن ماهان أبو حنيفة
القصبي الواسطي "، ولكنه في أثناء الترجمة وقع في رواية له: وأبو حنيفة محمد
ابن حنيفة بن ماهان " فسقط منه محمد والد حنيفة، فلا أدرفي أهو سقط من الراوي
أو من الطابع، أو أنه زيادة منه في أول الترجمة؛ وأفاد أنه من شيوخ الدارقطني
وأنه قال: "ليس بالقوي "، ثم أفاد أنه كان موجوداً سنة سبع وتسعين ومائتين.
وللحديث طريق أخرى من حديث أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، يرويه عصام بن
طليق البصري عن شعيب بن العلاء عنه، قال:
قتل رجل على عهد رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شهيداً، قال: فبكتعليه باكية، فقالت:
واشهيداه! قال: فقال النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:

"مَهْ،ما يدريك أنه شهيد، ولعله كان يتكلم بما لا يعنيه، ويبخل بما لا
ينقصه".
أخرجه أبو يعلى في "مسنده " (11/523/6646) ، وابن عدي في "الكامل "
(5/370- 371) ، ومن طريقه البيهقي في "الشعب " (2/74/2 - المصورة) .
قلت: وهذاإسناد ضعيف؛ وفيه علتان:
الأولى:شعيب: هذا في عداد المجهولين، لم يذكره أحد من علماء الجرح
والتعديل- فيما علمت - غير ابن حبان، أورده في "ثقات التابعين" (4/357) !
بهذه الرواية!
والأخرى:عصام بن طليق: متفق على تضعيفه؛ بل قال البخاري:
"مجهول،منكر الحديث ". وقال ابن حبان في "الضعفاء" (2/174) :
"كانممن يأتي بالمعضلات عن أقوام ثقات؛ حتى إذا سمعها مَن الحديثُ
صناعته؛شهد أنها معمولة أو مقلوبة".
قلت: فالعجبمن ابن حبان أن يورد في "ثقاته " شعيب بن العلاء شيخ
طليق هذاالواهي، وليس له راوٍ آخر!
والحديث- قال الهيثمي (10/303) -:
"رواه أبو يعلى، وفيه عصام بن طليق؛ وهو ضعيف".
وفاتههو وغيره إعلاله أيضاً بجهالة شيخه!
(تنبيهات):

الأول:سقط من "المجمع " لفظ: (شهيد) ، ولعله من الناسخ أو الطابع.

والثاني:سقط من "التهذيب" عبارة ابن حبان بتمامها إلا قوله: "معمولة أو
مقلوبة"... ووقعت ملحقة بقول البخاري المتقدم!

والثالث: أنالمعلق على. "ثقات ابن حبان " لم يعرف عصام بن طليق هذا؛
كما يشعر بهقوله معلقاً عليه:
" وفي"اللسان " (4/167) : عصام بن أبي عصام "!
ففاته أنه غير عصام بن طليق، وأن هذا مترجم في "التهذيب ".
هذا؛ وإنماخرجت الحديث هنا لأنني استنكرت ذكر الاستشهاد في بعض
طرقه مع ضعفها،ولمنافاة ذلك لقوله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "يغفر للشهيد كل ذنب إلاالدين".
رواه مسلموغيره، وهو مخرج في "الإرواء" (1196) وغيره، فكيف لا يغفر له ما
ذكر في الحديثمع الكلية المذكورة في الحديث الصحيح، ولم يستثن منها إلا
الدين؟!
وقد تاكدت من نكارة ذلك حين وجدت للحديث شاهداً بإسناد حسن عن
كعب بن عجرة فيه أنه كان مريضاً فقالت أمه: هنيئاً لك الجنة! فذكر صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
الحديث؛ فصحأنه قاله في المريض وليس في الشهيد. فالحمد لله على توفيقه،

وأسأله المزيدمن فضله، وقد كنت أشرت إلى حديث كعب هذا في تعليقي على
"رفعالأستار لإبطال أدلة القائلين بفناء النار" (ص 72) ، ولكن لم أكن وقفت
على إسناده،فلما علمت به؛ بادرت إلى تخريجه في "الصحيحة" (3103) لجودة
سنده، وسلامته من النكارة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ العلامة / ربيع بن هادي المدخلي حفظه الله  ] _______

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 265 ) عند تعليقه على حديث 
((كَانَتْ يَهُودُ تَقُولُ إِذا هَلَكَ لَهُمْ صَبِيٌّ صَغِيرٌ قَالُوا : هُوَ

 صِدِّيقٌ ، فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُعَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ :
كَذَبَتْ يَهُودُ ، مَا مِنْ نَسَمَةٍ يَخْلُقُهَا اللَّهُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ إِلا أَنَّهُ شَقِيٌّ أو
 سَعِيدٌ .
فَأَنْزَل اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ هَذِهِ الآيَةَ : {هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِذْأَنْشَأَكُم  ْ
 مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَإِذْ أَنْتُمْ أَجَنَّةٌ فِي بُطُون أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ} الآيَةَ كُلَّهَا) .

ضعيف.
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (2/75/368) : حدثنا عمرو
 ابن أبي الطاهر بن السرح المصري : حدثنا يحيى بنبكير : ثنا ابن لهيعة عن
 الحارث بن يزيد عن ثابت بن الحارث الأنصاري قال: ... فذكره .
ومن طريقالطبراني أخرجه أبو نعيم في "معرفة الصحابة" (1/111/2) في
 ترجمة ثابت بن الحارث هذا ، وقال :
 "شهد بدراً ، عداده في المصريين " .
وتبعه في ذلك ابن الأثير في "أسد الغابة" (1/266) .
وأقول: لم يذكر هو ولا غيره ممن ألف في الصحابة ما تطمئن النفس لصحبته ؛
 فكيف لبدريته ؟! بل أشار الذهبي رحمه الله لعدم ثبوت هذه ؛ فقال في "التجريد" :
 "يعد في المصريين ، بدري فيما قيل " .
وأوسع من ترجم له - فيما اطلعت - الحافظ ابن حجر في "الإصابة" ، وقد
 ساق له ثلاثة أحاديث ؛ ليس في واحد منها ما يدل على الصحبة لا تصريحاً ولا

تلويحاً ، فضلاً عن بدريته ، هذا الحديث أحدها ، والذي يليه 
ثانيها ، وثالثها فيه أنه
 قال : كان رجل منا منالأنصار نافق ، فأتى ابن أخيه فقال : يا رسول الله! ...
الحديث . فهذا كما قلنا : لا يقتضي الصحبة ، بل هو بالمرسل أشبه. بل هو مثل
 حديثه المتقدم برقم(6092) من رواية الحارث بن يزيد أيضاً عنه قال : عن بعض
 من كان مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال : ... فذكر حديثاً منكراً ؛ كما بينت هناك.
فهذا وما قبله لا يثبت له الصحبة . ونحوه أنني وجدت له حديثاًآخر من
 رواية ابن لهيعة أيضاًعن الحارث بن يزيد : أن ثابت بن الحارث أخبره : أنه سمع
 أبا هريرة يخبر عن رسولالله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال : "الإيمان يمان ... " الحديث. أخرجه ابن
 عبدالحكم في "فتوحمصر" (ص 280) ، وأحمد (2/ 380) .
فهو إذن : إما أن يروي عنه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَبواسطة صحابي ، أو أن يرسل ؛ فلا يذكر
 الواسطة ، ولا يبينسماعه منه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أو مشاهدته إياه في شيء من رواياته على
 قلتها ، فمجرد الروايةعنه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لا يعني أن الراوي من الصحابة - كما هو ظاهرلا
 يخفى على العارفين بهذاالعلم الشريف - ، وقد ذكر الحافظ رحمه الله في مقدمة
"الإصابة" الطرق التي بها يعرف كون الشخص صحابياً، وليس منها مجرد روايته
عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فراجعها إن شئت .
ولعله ممايؤيد أن ثابتاً هذا ليس صحابياً : أن الراوي عنه - الحارث بن يزيد
 الحضرمي - لم يذكروا في ترجمته أنه روى عن أحد منالصحابة ، وأنه توفي سنة
(130) . والله أعلم .

والخلاصة : أن ثابتاً هذا إذا لم تثبت صحبته ؛ فهو تابعي ، وحينئذٍ لا بد من
 إثبات عدالته بالنقلعن أحد أئمة الجرح والتعديل ، وهذا معدوم - كما كنت
 ذكرت هناك تحت الحديث(6092) - ، وعليه تكون أحاديثه معلولة بالجهالة تارة ،
 وبها وبالإرسال تارة؛ كما هو الحال فِي حَدِيثِ الترجمة هذا ، والذي يليه .

هذا ؛والحديث أورده السيوطي في"الدر المنثور ، (6/118) وقال :
 "أخرجه ابن المنذر وابن أبي حاتم والطبرانيوأبو نعيم في "المعرفة " وابن
 مردويه والواحدي عن ثابت بن الحارث الأنصاري قال... " فذكره .
ولم أره في "مجمع الزوائد" للهيثمي ، بعد مراجعته في مظانه ، والاستعانة
 عليه بالفهرس الذي وضعه أبو هاجر . فالله أعلم .

وهو عندالواحدي في "أسباب النزول " (ص 298) من طريق ابن وهب قال :
أخبرنيابن لهيعة ... به .
قلت :وابن وهب هو من العبادلة الذين يصحح العلماء حديث ابن لهيعة إذا
 كان من رواية أحدهم عنه ؛ فالسند إلى ثابت بن الحارث صحيح ، لكنه مرسل ،
 مع جهالة ثابت - كماتقدم - . والله أعلم .
وبعد أيام من كتابة هذا البحث واطلاع أحد إخواننا عليه أوقفني على قول
 العجلي في "ثقاته" (259/ 190) في ثابت هذا :
 "مصري تابعي ثقة "!
فقد شهدأنه تابعي ، ولكنه وثَّقَه على تساهله المعروف في توثيق المجهولين ؛
 كابن حبان رحمهما الله تعالى!
ثم رأيت الحافظ قد بسط الكلام حول ثابت هذا والخلاف في صحبته، ثم
 ختم البحث عليه بقوله:
 " ولم أجد في طريقمن طرق أحاديثه أنه صرح بسماعه من النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ،
 والذي يظهر : أنه تابعي؛ كما صرح به العجلي ، واقتضاه كلام ابن يونس ، وهو
 أعلم الناس بالمصريين ؛ فلعله أرسل تلك الأحاديث، وقد تبين أن مدار أحاديثه
 كلها على ابن لهيعة! .

قلت :يشير إلى الحديث الثاني والثالث اللذين أشرت إليهما آنفاً ، ولم يذكر
 حديث الترجمة ، وكان قد ذكره في "الإصابة"، كما أشار هناك إلى حديث رابع ،
 وهو الذي تقدم تخريجه والكلام عليه مفصلاً برقم(6092) ، وليس هو من رواية ابن
 لهيعة ؛ فهو يبطل الكلية التي أطلقها ، ولعله كانيعني ما ذكر قبلها من الأحاديث .
وجملةالقول ؛ أن ثابتاً هذا ليس صحابياً على الأرجح ؛ لأنه لم يصرح
 بسماعه منه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيأي رواية عنه ، ولا له ذكر في المغازي والسير ، فما أشبه حاله
 بحال يحيى بن أبي كثير - وهو من طبقته - حين روىعن رجل من الأنصار : أن
 رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نهى عن أكل أذني القلب . فأورده أبو داود في "المراسيل " ، وأعله
 ابن القطان بالإرسال والجهالة - كما سيأتي بيان ذلكبرقم (6220) - ، وانظر ابن
 القطان (2/ 69/ 1) .
وعليه؛ فإن ثابتاً هذا تابعي ؛ لأنه لم يصرح بسماعه من النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في أي
 رواية عنه ؛

 ولذلك استظهرت تابعيته ، وبه يظهر خطأ قول أخيناالفاضل : ربيع بن

 هادي في رسالته : "صد عدوان الملحدين وحكم الاستعانةعلى قتالهم بغير

 المسلمين " (ص 40) - بعد أن ذكر الخلاف في صحبته- :
 "الذي يظهر لي أن الراجح عند الحافظ [هو ماقرره في (الإصابة) من إثبات
 صحبة ثابت بن الحارث، وأنه رأيه الأخيرا]"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / عطاء بن عبد اللطيف بن أحمد غفر الله  له ]



ذكره الشيخ الألباني  رحمه   الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 81 ) 

عندتعليقه على حديث
((أُجِبْتُ بِالَّذِي لَوْ اطَّلَعَ عَلَيْهِ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أمتي طَلْعَةً تَرَكُوا
الصَّلَاةَ.قَال  : أَفَلَا أُبَشِّرُ النَّاسَ؟ قَالَ: بَلَى ... ) الحديث.
منكر.
أخرجه أحمد (5/ 170) : ثنا يَحْيَى: ثَنَا قُدَامَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ: حَدَّثَتْنِي
جَسْرَةُبِنْتُ دَجَاجَةَ: أَنَّهَ
ا انْطَلَقَتْ مُعْتَمِرَةً، فَانْتَهَتْ إِلَى الرَّبَذَةِفَسَ  مِعَتْ أَبَا ذَرٍّ يَقُولُ:
قَامَالنَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَيْلَةً مِنْ اللَّيَالِي فِي صَلَاةِالْعِشَا  ءِ فَصَلَّى بِالْقَوْمِ، ثُمَّ تَخَلَّفَ
أَصْحَابٌلَهُ يُصَلُّونَ، فَلَمَّا رَأَى قِيَامَهُمْ وَتَخَلُّفَهُمْ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى رَحْلِهِ،فَلَمّ  َا رَأَى الْقَوْمَ
قَدْ أَخْلَوْاالْمَك  َانَ؛ رَجَعَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ فَصَلَّى، فَجِئْتُ فَقُمْتُ خَلْفَهُ، فَأَوْمَأَإِلَي  َّ بِيَمِينِهِ،
فَقُمْتُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ فَقَامَ خَلْفِي وَخَلْفَهُ، فَأَوْمَأَإِلَي  ْهِ بِشِمَالِهِ، فَقَامَ
عَنْ شِمَالِهِ فَقُمْنَا ثَلَاثَتُنَا يُصَلِّي كُلُّ رَجُلٍ مِنَّا بِنَفْسِهِ، وَيَتْلُو مِنْ الْقُرْآنِمَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ
أَنْ يَتْلُوَ،فَقَام  َ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ يُرَدِّدُهَا حَتَّى صَلَّى الْغَدَاةَ، فَبَعْدَأَنْ أَصْبَحْنَا أَوْمَأْتُ
إِلَىعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ: أَنْ سَلْهُ: مَا أَرَادَ إِلَى مَا صَنَعَ الْبَارِحَةَ؟فَ  قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ
بِيَدِهِ:لَا أَسْأَلُهُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى يُحَدِّثَ إِلَيَّ. فَقُلْتُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي،قُمْتَ بِآيَةٍ
مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ لَوْ فَعَلَ هَذَا بَعْضُنَا لوَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ! قَالَ: "دَعَوْتُ لِأُمَّتِي"،قَا  َ فَمَاذَا
أُجِبْتَ؟أَوْ: مَاذَا رُدَّ عَلَيْكَ؟ قَالَ: ... فذكره، وتمامه:
فَانْطَلَقْت مع عْنِقاً قَرِيباً مِنْ قَذْفَةٍ بِحَجَرٍ، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ!إِنَّكَ إِنْ
تَبْعَثْإِلَى النَّاسِ بِهَذَا؛ نَكَلُوا عَنْ الْعِبَادَةِ. فَنَادَى: أَنْ ارْجَعْ، فَرَجَعَ،وَتِلْ  كَ الْآيَةُ:
{إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ  فَإِنَّهُمْ  عِبَادُكَ  وَإِنْ  تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُالْحَ  كِيمُ} .



قلت: وهذاإسناد ليس فيه من يخشى منه شيء من النكارة الظاهرة في
هذا السياق سوى جسرة بنت دجاجة، وليست بالمشهورة؛ فإنه لم يرو عنها من
الثقاتغير قدامة بن عبد الله هذا وأفلت بن خليفة، وفي ترجمة هذا الثاني
منهماقال البخاري (1/2/67) :

"وعندجسرة عجائب ". وساق لها عن عائشة حديث:
"لاأُحِلُّ المسجد لحائض، ولا لجنب؛ إلا لمحمد وآل محمد". ثم أشار إلى
نكارته بقوله:

وقال عروةوعباد بن عبد الله عن عائشة مرفوعاً: سُدّوا هذه الأبواب إلا باب
أبي بكر".وقال عقبه:
"وهذاأصح ".
وعلى هذا؛فذِكر ابن حبان إياها في "الثقات " (4/121) من تساهله المعروف!

وبخاصة أنه قال فيما نقله أبو العباس البناني:
"عندها عجائب ". ذكره في "الميزان "، وقال البيهقي:

"فيها نظر".
فقد وافق ابن حبان البخاري في جرحه إياها، وعليه اعتمد الذهبي في إيراده
لها في"المغني في الضعفاء". وقال الحافظ في "التقريب ":

"مقبولة".

وبالجملة؛فلم تطمئن النفس لحديثها بعامة بعد جرح البخاري إياها، ولحديثها
هذا بخاصة؛فإن فيه ما يستنكر:
أولاً: قولها عن أبي ذر: "فقمت عن يمينه ... فقام (ابن مسعود) عن شماله ".
فإن هذا خلاف السنة الثابتة فِي حَدِيثِ جابر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ:
أن جابراًوجَبَّارا  ً وقفا؛ أحدهما عن يمينه عن والآخر عن يساره، فأخذ بأيديهما
حتى أقامهما خلفه.
رواه مسلم وغيره، وهو مخرج في "الإرواء" برقم (539) .

نعم؛ قد صح عن ابن مسعود أنه صلى بين علقمة والأسود، وقال: هكذا
رأيت رسولالله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فعل.

أخرجه أبو داود وغيره، وهو مخرج في "الإرواء" أيضاً(538) .
أقول: فأخشى أن يكون دخل عليها حديث فِي حَدِيثِ.
ثانياً: قوله: "فقمنا ثلاثتنا يصلي كل رجل منا بنفسه، ويتلومن القرآن ما
شاء الله أن يتلو".
قلت: هذا أمر مستنكر جدّاً، لا نجد في السنة ما يشبهه، فإن الظاهرأن أبا
ذر وابن مسعود كانا مؤتمين به صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؛فكيف يصح مع ذلك قوله: "يصلي كل رجل
منا بنفسه، ويتلو من القرآن ما شاء الله"؟! وكيف يمكن أنيقرأ كل واحد منهم ما
شاء، وفي ذلك من التشويش الممنوع ما لا يخفى على أحد؟!
ثالثاً: قول عمر: "إنك إن تبعث إلى الناس بهذا ..." إلخ؛ فإن الثابت في
"صحيح مسلم" (1/44) أن قول عمر هذا إنما كان في قصةأخرى وقعت له مع
أبي هريرة، فأخشى أيضاً أن يكون اختلط على جسرة هذا بهذا!
رابعاً وأخيراً: أن جسرة لم تثبت على رواية الحديث بهذا السياق الطويل
الذي فيه ما سبق بيانه من المستنكر؛ بل عدلت عنه إلى روايته مختصراً:
قالت سمعت أبا ذر يقول:
قام النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حتى إذا أصبح بآية؛والآية: {إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك ... } .
أخرجه النساثي (1/156 - 157) ، وابن ماجه (1350) ، والحاكم(1/241) ،
وعنه البيهقي (3/14) ، والطحاوي في "شرح المعاني" (1/205) ، والخطيب في
"الموضح " (1/456) كلهم من طريق يحيى بن سعيد ...به. وقال الحاكم:
"صحيح "! ووافقه الذهبي!

وفيه نظر؛إلا أن يقصد أنه صحيح لغيره، فهو ممكن؛ لأن له شاهداً مختصراً
من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري:
أن رسولاللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ردد آية حتى أصبح.
أخرجه أحمد (3/62) بسندٍ جيد.
ومن الملاحظ أن يحيى بن سعيد هذا - وهو: القطان الحافظ - هو نفسه راوي
حديثهاالطويل، وفيه حديث الترجمة. وقد كِدْتُ أن أنسى أنه أنكر ما في
حديثها،لأ نني أستبعد جدّاً أن يصدر منه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذاك التصريح:" ... تركوا
الصلاة"،لما فيه من لفت النظر إلى ترك الاهتمام بالصلاة، ومعلوم بداهةً أن ذلك
ليس من مقاصده صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيما يبشر به أمته كالشفاعة؛ كما يأتي فيبعض طرق
هذا الحديث نفسه. فتأمل.

أقول:فكأن يحيى بن سعيد سمعه من قدامة بن عبد الله عن جسرة مطولاً
مرة، ومختصراًمرة أخرى؛ فكان يرويه تارة هكذا، وتارة هكذا.
وقد توبع  عليه مختصراً، فقال أحمد (5/156) : ثنا وكيع: ثنا قدامة
العامري... به.


وقال ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف " (11/497 -498) : حدثنا محمد بن
فضيل عنفليت العامري عن جسرة عن أبي ذر ... به، وزاد:
"بهايركع وبها يسجد. قال: قلت: يا رسول الله! ما زلت تردد هذه الآية
حتى أصبحت؟قال: إني سألت ربي الشفاعة لأمتي، وهي نائلة لمن لا يشرك
بالله شيئاً".
وبهذاالإسناد عينه أخرجه الإمام أحمد (5/149) ، وعنه الخطيب في


"الموضح"(1/454) ، ومنه صححت خطأ وقع في إسناده من المعلق على "المصنف"
حيث جعل مكان(فليت العامري) : ( [قدامة العامري] ) وكتب في التعليق:
"في الأصل بياض ملأناه من (م) ".

قلت: والصواب ما فعلته: (فليت العامري) ؛ لأنه كذلك في "المسند" من
هذه الطريق نفسها. وأما قدامة العامري، فإنما هو في رواية وكيع المذكورة قبل هذه.
أقول هذا بياناً للواقع والراجح في خصوص هذا الطريق، وإلا؛ فإن (فليت
العامري) هو(قدامة العامري) ؛ كما جزم بذلك الدارقطني في "المؤتلف والمختلف "
(1/1857) ،ونقل الخطيب في "الموضح " (1/456) مثلَه عن ابن جرير الطبري،
والحافظ في"التهذيب " عن الثوري.

وإن مما يؤيد التصويب المتقدم أن البيهقي أخرجه (3/13) من طريقابن أبي
شيبة، لكن وقع فيه "كليب العامري "، وإن مما لا شكفيه أن الصواب: (قليب)
تحرف القاف على الناسخ أو الطابع إلى الكاف؛ فكتب: (كليب) .كما أنه تحرف
عليه اسم (جسرة) فوقع فيه (خرشة بن الحر) ! كما أنه - أعني:(جسرة) - تحرف

إلى (ميسرة)في رواية ابن فضيل عند أحمد.

وقد تنبه لهذاالأخ الفاضل عطاء بن عبد اللطيف بن أحمد في كتابه القيم

الفريد"فتح من العزيز الغفار بإثبات أن تارك الصلاة ليس من الكفار" (ص 134) ،
ولكنه لم يتنبهلكون (خرشة بن الحر) محرف أيضاً من (جسرة) فجعله متابعاً

لها! ثم ترجم لخرشة بأنه ثقة، وبنى على ذلك أنالحديث حسن أو صحيح! دون
حديث الترجمة:"أجبت بالذي ... "، قال (ص 135) :
"... فيُعَدُّ زيادةً ضعيفةً من هذا الطريق، إلا أنها يشهد لمعناها حديث كعب
ابن عجرة السابق".وقال في التعليق:
رواه أحمدوالطبراني وغيرهما".
قلت: وموضع الشاهد منه - بزعمه - قوله بعد قوله: "فإن ربكم يقول: من
صلى الصلاةلوقتها وحافظ عليها ... " الحديث، وفيه:
إ ومنلم يصل لوقتها، ولم يحافظ عليها، وضيَّعها استخفافاً بحقها؛ فلا
عهد له،إن شئت؛ عذبته، وإن شئت؛ غفرت له ".
رواه أحمد(4/ 244) ، والطبراني (19/ 311 - 314) ، والطحاوي في "مشكل
الآثار"(4/225 - 226) من طرق عن الشعبي وغيره عن كعب، وبعضها صحيح؛
فهو كحديث عبادة بن الصامت الذي فيه نحوه بلفظ:
! ...ومن لم يأت بهن؛ فليس له عند الله عهد، إن شاء؛ عذبه، وإن شاء؛
غفرله".

رواه مالك وغيره، وهو مخرج في "صحيح أبي داود" (452 و 1276) .

ولكن ليس يصح بوجه من الوجوه اعتبار هذه الفقرة من هذا الحديث
الصحيح شاهداًلهذا الحديث المنكر؛ لأنه لا يخفى على الفقيه اللبيب أن الأقل
معنى لا يمكن أن يشهد على الأكثر معنى - وهذا هو الواقع هنا- فإن مجرد
اشتراكهما في الدلالة على أن تارك الصلاة كسلاً ليس كافراً؛لا يعني اشتراك
الشاهدمع المشهود له في الجانب الآخر الذي تفرد به - وهو قوله: " أجبت بالذي لو
اطلع عليه كثير ... " -؛ فهو شاهد قاصر!
وهذا من دقيق الفقه في الحديث، يرجى التنبه له. فقد رأيت كثيراً من

الكاتبين المعاصرين لا يلحظون هذا. من ذلك أنني رأيت المذكور بعد أن ضعف
حديث:" ... ولا تتركوا الصلاة متعمدين، فمن تركها متعمداً؛ فقد خرج من
الملة"،وخرجه وتكلم عليه بكلام جيد، فإنه بعد قليل قال (ص 205) :
" إلا أن الحديث يتقوى بشواهده، ومنها: "من ترك صلاةمكتوبة؛ فقد برئت
منه ذمة الله " ... "!
قلت: فهذا كذاك؛ لأنه لا يشهد للخروج من الملة، أي: أن وعيدالشاهد
دون وعيد المشهود له؛ بدليل أن المومى إليه قد حمل هذا الشاهد(ص 88) على أن
المقصود براءة دون براءة الذمة من الكفار؛ أي: أنه أريد بهابراءة دون براءة - كما
قلنا: كفر دون كفر، وشرك دون شرك -، أي: أنها براءة لا تخرج من الملة، وبالتالي
لا توجب الخلود في النار".


هذا كلامه، وهو مقبول منه وجيد في تفسير البراءة، ولكني - والله!- لا
أدري كيف [يكون] هذا الحديث المؤوَّل شاهداً لحديث الخروج من الملة؟! فإنه لا
يستطيع - في ظني - أن يتأوله بأن يقول: خروج دون خروج! بلى،لقد فعل
ذلك، وقال (ص 205) ما نفيته! فسبحان ربي!
هذا وقد بقي لدي شيء أريد أن أذكره زيادة على ما تقدم من الأدلةعلى
نكارة حديث الترجمة: أن عبد الواحد بن زياد قد قال: ثنا قدامةبن عبد الله: ثنا
جسرة بنت دجاجة قالت:
خرجناعُمَّاراً فوردنا الرُّبَذة ... الحديث بطوله.
أخرجهابن نصر في "قيام الليل " (ص 59) .
فقد لاحظتأنه ليس فيه حديث الترجمة ولا قول ابن مسعود: لا أسأله
عن شيء... بل فيه عكسه تماماً[/quote]

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الشيخ الدكتورمحمد بن سعيد البخاري غفر الله له ] 

ذكره   الشيخ  الألباني  في " الضعيفة "( ج13 / ص 273 ) 
عند   تعليقه على حديث   " (من لم يكن له ماليتصدق به فليستغفر للمؤمنين فإنه
صدقة).
ضعيف.
أخرجه الطبراني في "الدعاء" (3/1627/1849) ، وفي "المعجم

الأوسط" (1/151/1/2851 - بترقيمي) قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن أحمد الوكيعي:
ثنا أبي:ثنا عبد الرحمن بن محمد المحاربي: ثنا بكر بن خنيس: حدثني محمد
ابن يحيى المديني عن موسى بن وردان عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً. وقال في "الأوسط ":
"لميروه عن موسى إلا محمد، تفرد به بكر".
قلت: وهوضعيف، وقد تقدمت له أحاديث، وقال الذهبي في "الكاشف ":
"واهٍ ": وأما الحافظ؛ فقال:
"صدوقله أغلاط ".

قلت: وهو علةالحديث، والظاهر أن الهيثمي لم يتنبه لها؛ فقال في "المجمع "
(210/10):
"رواهالطبراني في "الأوسط "، وفيه من لم أعرفهم ".

وأقره الدكتورمحمد سعيد البخاري في تعليقه عليه، وزاد فقال:

"ومحمدبن يحيى المديني لم أقف على ترجمته ".

قلت: بل هوتقة معروف؛ وهو: محمد بن يحيى بن حبان الأنصاري المازني

أبو عبد الله المدني الفقيه، ذكره المزي في شيوخ بكر بن خنيس، وهو من رجال الشيخين

ومن دون بكر ثقات أيضاً معروفون، أما المحاربي: فمن رجال الشيخين أيضاً.

وأما إبراهيم بن أحمد الوكيعي: فله ترجمة في "تاريخ بغداد" (6/5 - 6) ،
وسمى جدهعمر بن حفص، وكناه بأبي إسحاق، وروى عن عبد الله بن أحمد أنه
أحسن القول فيه. وعن الدارقطني أنه قال: "ثقة".
وأما أبوه أحمد بن عمر: فثقة من شيوخ مسلم.
وإنمالم يعرفهما الهيثمي لأنه وقع في "الأوسط ": حدثنا إبراهيم: حدثنا
أبي... هكذا غير منسوب، مع أنه من السهل على العارف بطريقة الطبراني في
"الأوسط"أن يعرفه، وذلك بأن يرجع القَهْقَرى حتى يقف على حديث له جاء فيه
منسوباً،فإنه بعد ذلك قلما ينسبه حتى يذكر شيخاً آخر له يُسمَّى إبراهيم؛ فينسبه
تمييز اًله عما قبله. فاعلم هذا واستفده، فإنه من العلم المهجور!

والحديث في " الفردوس " للديلمي (3/627/5961) من حديث أبي هريرة،
والظاهرأن إسناده من هذا الوجه؛ فليراجع "مسنده "، فإن النسخة التي عندي
ناقصةالجزء الذي فيه: "من ... ".
وفيه أيضاً (3/628/5963) من حديث أبي سعيد بلفظ:
"من لم يكن له مال تجب فيه الزكاة؛ فليقل: اللهم! صل علىمحمد عبدك
ورسولك والمؤمنين والمؤمنات؛ فهي له زكاة".
وأورده السيوطي في "الجامع الكبير" من رواية أبي الشيخوالديلمي. ومن
المحتمل أن يكون عند الديلمي في "مسنده " من طريقأبي الشيخ؛ فليراجع. وهو
بهذا اللفظ منكر عندي. والله أعلم.
ثم صدق ظني - والحمد لله - فِي حَدِيثِ أبي سعيد؛ فقد وقفناعلى إسناده
في " مسند الفردوس " بواسطة المعلق على "الفردوس " 
فإذا الديلميقد أخرجه من طريق أبي الشيخ وغيره عن دراج
أبي السمح عن أبي سعيد ... به.
فإن دراجاً هذا صاحب مناكير - كما يقول الذهبي رحمه الله -، وتقدمت له
أحاديث كثيرة من هذا النوع؛ يتبين الناظر فيها صواب قول الذهبي فيه، وملحظي
في هذاالمتن إنما هو في قوله: " ... تجب فيه الزكاة" ... فقد استنكره قلبي، لأن
مفهومه أن من كان له مال تجب فيه زكاة؛ فلا يؤمر بهذا الدعاء، بخلاف حديث
الترجمةفليس فيه هذه النكارة؛ لأنه قد يجب عليه الزكاة ولا يجد ما يتصدق به.
هذا ماظهر لي، فإن أصبت؛ فمن الله، وإن أخطأت؛ فمن نفسي، وأستغفر
الله من كل ذنب لي. أما الإسناد: فلا تردد في ضعفه، والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ محمد شكور محمود الحاجي امرير]


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 /281) عند تعليقه على حديث "(إِنْ شِئْتُمْ؛ أَنْبَأْتُكُمْ ما أَوَّلُ مَا يَقُولُاللَّهُ تعالى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ
الْقِيَامَةِ، وَأَوَّلُمَا يَقُولُونَ له؟ قلنا: نعمْ يا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ! قَالَ: فإنَّ اللهَ
يَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  : هَلْ أَحْبَبْتُمْ لِقَائِي؟ فَيَقُولُونَ: نَعَمْ يَارَبَّنَا! فَيَقُولُ: لِمَ؟
فَيَقُولُونَ: رَجَوْنَا عَفْوَكَ وَمَغْفِرَتَكَ. فَيَقُولُ: قَدْ وَجَبَتْ لَكُمْ مَغْفِرَتِي) .
ضعيف.
أخرجه عبد الله بن المبارك في "الزهد" (93/276) - ومن طريقه أحمد

 (5/238) ، وكذا الطيالسي (77/564) ، وابن أبي عاصمفي "الأوائل " (95/
129) ، وابن أبي الدنيافي "حسن الظن " (23/10) ، والطبراني في "المعجم
الكبير"(20/125/251) وفي "الأ وائل " أيضاً (95/66) ، وأبو نعيم في " الحلية"
(8/179) ، والبغويفي "شرح السنة" (5/269/1452) ؛ كلهم عن ابن المبارك -

قال: أخبرنا يحيى بن أيوب: أن عبيد الله بن زَحْر حدثه عن خالدبن أبي عمران
عن أبي عياش قال: قال معاذ بن جبل ... مرفوعاً. وقال أبو نعيم:
"تفرد به عبد الله ".
قلت: وهو إمام حافظ ثقة؛ لكن عبيد الله بن زحر. قال الذهبي في"الكاشف ":
"فيه اختلاف، وله مناكير، ضعفه أحمد".
وأما ابن حبان فضعفه جداً؛ فقال في "الضعفاء"(2/62) :
"منكر الحديث جداً، يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات ".
وأبو عياش هو: المعافري المصري، ليس بالمشهور، لم يذكره البخاري ولا ابن

أبي حاتم ولاابن حبان ولا ابن عبد الحكم في "الفتوح " ولا الفسوي في "المعرفة"!
نعم ذكره في"التهذيب " برواية ثلاثة عنه، ولم يحك عن أحد توثيقه؛ فهو
مجهول الحال،ولهذا قال في "التقريب ":
"مقبول". يعني: عند المتابعة، وما علمت له متابعاً.
ومن هنا يتبين جهل أو على الأقل وهم المعلق على "أوائل الطبراني " حيث
قال:
"إسناده حسن، رجاله إما ثقة، وإما صدوق "!
ولا يقويه أن له طريقاً أخرى، يرويه قتادة بن الفضل بن قتادةالرَّهاوي قال: 

سمعث ثور بن يزيد يحدث عن خالد بن معدان عن معاذ بن جبل به... نحوه.
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (20/94/184) و"مسندالشاميين "
(1/231/409) .
وذلك لأن خالد بن معدان لم يسمع من معاذ - كما قال أبو حاتم-، وارتضاه
العلائي في "مراسيله " (206/167) ، وعليه فيحتمل أنيكون بينهما أبو عياش
الذي في الطريق الأولى؛ فيرجع الحديث إلى تابعي واحد وطريق واحدة،وهي
مجهولة كما تقدم.
على أن قتادة بن الفضل - ووقع في "التهذيب " و"التقريب": (الفُضَيل) خطأ -
لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان (9/22) . وقال أبو حاتم:
"شيخ ". وقال الحافظ:
لا مقبول ".
قلت: وقدعرفت اصطلاحه في هذا اللفظ، ولكني أرى أنه ينبغي أن يفسر
هنا فيقتادة هذا بمعناه اللغوي؛ أي: مقبول مطلقاً؛ لأنه روى عنه جمع من
الثقات؛منهم أحمد بن سليمان أبو الحسن الرهاوي الحافظ الثقة؛ فهو مقبول
الحديثإلا إذا ثبت وهمه. والله أعلم.

ومن هذاالتحقيق في هذين الإسنادين إلى معاذ يتبين خطأ الهيثمي أيضاً

في قوله(10/358) - وتبعه المعلقون الثلاثة على "الترغيب " (4/163) -:
"رواه الطبراني بسندين، أحدهما حسن".
فإنه يعني هذا الإسناد الثاني، وكأنه خفي عليه الانقطاع الذي بين خالد بن


والآخر:أن المعلق الآخر على "أوائل الطبراني " قال - بعد أن عزا حديث الترجمة
لأحمدفقط -:
"وأخرجه من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري بنحو ذلك "! وعزا ذلك لكتاب
"الفتح الرباني " (24/204) .
وأنت إذارجعت إلى "الفتح " المذكور؛ وجدته قد عزا حديث أبي سعيد هذا
إلى البخاريومسلم والترمذي! فعلى ماذا يدل عزو المعلق للحديث لأحمد دون
الشيخين؟!
وأيضاًفحديث أبي سعيد لا يصلح شاهداً لحديث الترجمة؛ لأنه يختلف
عنه كلالاختلاف إلا في الجملة الأخيرة منه - مع المغايرة في اللفظ -، وهاك
لفظه لتكونعلى بينة من الأمر:
"إنالله يقول لأهل الجنة: يا أهل الجنة! فيقولون: لبيك ربنا! وسعديك،

فيقول:هل رضيتم؟ فيقولون: وما لنا لا نرضى؛ وقد أعطيتنا ما لم تعط أحداً من
خلقك.فيقول: أنا أعطيكم أفضل من ذلك. قالوا: يا ربنا! فأي شيء أفضل من
ذلك؟ قال:أحل عليكم رضواني؛ فلا أسخط بعده أبداً ".
وأخرجهالترمذي (2558) قائلأ:
"حديثحسن صحيح ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الشيخ الفاضل / محمد ناصر العجمي غفر الله له ]..

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 /283) عند تعليقه على حديث"(إِنْ شِئْتُمْ؛ أَنْبَأْتُكُمْ ما أَوَّلُ مَا يَقُول اللَّهُ تعالى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  يَوْمَ
الْقِيَامَةِ، وَأَوَّلُمَا يَقُولُونَ له؟ قلنا: نعمْ يا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ! قَالَ:فإنَّ اللهَ
يَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ : هَلْ أَحْبَبْتُمْ لِقَائِي؟ فَيَقُولُونَ: نَعَمْ يَارَبَّنَا!فَي  قُولُ: لِمَ؟
فَيَقُولُونَ: رَجَوْنَا عَفْوَكَ وَمَغْفِرَتَكَ. فَيَقُولُ: قَدْ وَجَبَتْ لَكُمْمَغْفِرَت  ِي) .
ضعيف.

أخرجه عبد الله بن المبارك في "الزهد" (93/276) - ومن طريقه أحمد

(5/238) ، وكذا الطيالسي (77/564) ، وابن أبي عاصمفي "الأوائل "(95/
129) ، وابن أبي الدنيافي "حسن الظن " (23/10) ، والطبراني في"المعجم
الكبير"(20/125/251) وفي "الأ وائل " أيضاً (95/66) ، وأبو نعيمفي " الحلية"
(8/179) ، والبغويفي "شرح السنة" (5/269/1452) ؛ كلهم عن ابن المبارك-

قال: أخبرنا يحيى بن أيوب: أن عبيد الله بن زَحْر حدثه عن خالدبن أبي عمران
عن أبي عياش قال: قال معاذ بن جبل ... مرفوعاً. وقال أبو نعيم:
"تفرد به عبد الله ".
قلت: وهو إمام حافظ ثقة؛ لكن عبيد الله بن زحر. قال الذهبي في"الكاشف":
"فيه اختلاف، وله مناكير، ضعفه أحمد".
وأما ابن حبان فضعفه جداً؛ فقال في "الضعفاء"(2/62) :
"منكر الحديث جداً، يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات ".
وأبو عياش هو: المعافري المصري، ليس بالمشهور، لم يذكره البخاري ولا ابن

أبي حاتم ولاابن حبان ولا ابن عبد الحكم في "الفتوح " ولا الفسوي في"المعرفة"!
نعم ذكره في"التهذيب " برواية ثلاثة عنه، ولم يحك عن أحد توثيقه؛ فهو

مجهول الحال،ولهذا قال في "التقريب ":
"مقبول". يعني: عند المتابعة، وما علمت له متابعاً.
ومن هنا يتبين جهل أو على الأقل وهم المعلق على "أوائل الطبراني " حيث
قال:
"إسناده حسن، رجاله إما ثقة، وإما صدوق "!
ولا يقويه أن له طريقاً أخرى، يرويه قتادة بن الفضل بن قتادةالرَّهاوي قال: 

سمعث ثور بن يزيد يحدث عن خالد بن معدان عن معاذ بن جبل به... نحوه.
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (20/94/184) و"مسندالشاميين"
(1/231/409) .
وذلك لأن خالد بن معدان لم يسمع من معاذ - كما قال أبو حاتم-، وارتضاه
العلائي في "مراسيله " (206/167) ، وعليه فيحتمل أنيكون بينهما أبو عياش
الذي في الطريق الأولى؛ فيرجع الحديث إلى تابعي واحد وطريق واحدة،وهي
مجهولة كما تقدم.
على أن قتادة بن الفضل - ووقع في "التهذيب " و"التقريب":(الفُض  َيل) خطأ -
لم يوثقهغير ابن حبان (9/22) . وقال أبو حاتم:
"شيخ". وقال الحافظ:
لا مقبول".
قلت: وقدعرفتاصطلاحه في هذا اللفظ، ولكني أرى أنه ينبغي أن يفسر
هنا فيقتادةهذا بمعناه اللغوي؛ أي: مقبول مطلقاً؛ لأنه روى عنه جمع من
الثقات؛منهمأحمد بن سليمان أبو الحسن الرهاوي الحافظ الثقة؛ فهو مقبول
الحديثإلاإذا ثبت وهمه. والله أعلم.

ومن هذاالتحقيقفي هذين الإسنادين إلى معاذ يتبين خطأ الهيثمي أيضاً

في قوله(10/358)- وتبعه المعلقون الثلاثة على "الترغيب " (4/163) -:
"رواهالطبراني بسندين، أحدهما حسن".
فإنه يعنيهذا الإسناد الثاني، وكأنه خفي عليه الانقطاع الذي بين خالد بن معدان ومعاذ ولولاذلك لكنت معه في تحسينه 

(تنبيه ) 
(تنبيه) على وهمين:
الأول: ذكرت آنفاًالخطأ الذي وقع في "التهذيب " و"التقريب " في اسم (الفضل)
والد قتادة هذا؛فاغتر بهما المعلق على "أوائل ابن أبي عاصم " ... فخطأ الصواب
الذي في روايةالطبراني، مع أنه موافق لترجمة ابن الفضل في المراجع الأصول
مثل: "تاريخالبخاري " و"الجرح والتعديل " و"ثقات ابن حبان "! وهكذا فليكن
التصويب من هؤلاءالمعلقين المتعلقين بهذا العلم في هذا الزمان الكثير فتنه! والله
المستعان.


والآخر:أن المعلق الآخر على "أوائل الطبراني " قال- بعد أن عزا حديث الترجمة
لأحمدفقط -:
"وأخرجه من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري بنحو ذلك "! وعزاذلك لكتاب
"الفتح الرباني " (24/204) .
وأنت إذا رجعت إلى "الفتح " المذكور؛ وجدته قد عزاحديث أبي سعيد هذا
إلى البخاري ومسلم والترمذي! فعلى ماذا يدل عزو المعلق للحديثلأحمد دون
الشيخين؟!
وأيضاً  فحديث أبي سعيد لا يصلح شاهداً لحديث الترجمة؛ لأنه يختلف

عنه كلالاختلافإلا في الجملة الأخيرة منه - مع المغايرة في اللفظ -، وهاك


لفظه لتكونعلى بينة من الأمر:
"إنالله يقول لأهل الجنة: يا أهل الجنة! فيقولون: لبيك ربنا! وسعديك،

فيقول:هل رضيتم؟ فيقولون: وما لنا لا نرضى؛ وقد أعطيتنا ما لم تعط أحداً من

خلقك.فيقول:أنا أعطيكم أفضل من ذلك. قالوا: يا ربنا! فأي شيء أفضل من

ذلك؟ قال:أحل عليكم  رضواني؛ فلا أسخط بعده أبداً".
وأخرجه الترمذي (2558)  قائلأ:
"حديث حسن صحيح ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور/ محمد سعيد عمر إدريس حفظه الله تعالى ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 296) عند تعليقه على حديث (
 من رأى معاهدا فقال : الحمد لله الذي فضلني عليك بالإسلاموبالقرآ  ن وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يجمع الله بينه وبينه في النار ) 

  موضوع أخرجه الخليلي في " الإرشاد "( 3/ 981 ) من طريق يحيى بن بدر وهو سمرقندي حدثنا أبو عثمان جابر بن عثمان السمرقندي حدثنا ابو مقاتل : حدثنا شعبة عن ثابت عن أنس ... مرفوعا 
قال الخليلي: 

" هذاحديث لا يعرف بالبصرة من حديث شعبة ولا من حديث ثابت 

وليس إلا من حديث سمرقند، والحمل فيه على الرواة الضعفاء منهم، وإنما يعرف

من حديث عمروبن دينار قهرمان آل الزبير عن [سالم عن] أبيه: أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
قال: "من رأى مبتلى ... ، الحديث ".
قلت: لقد كانالأولى أن يسوقه بتمامه حتى يتبين الفرق بينه وبين حديث

الترجمة، ولكنه كذا عادة الحفاظ إنما يسوقون الطرف الأول منه الدال على سائره
اعتماداً على معرفة القرّاء! وتمامه:
"الحمد الله الذي عافاني مما ابتلاك به، وفضلني على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلاً،
إلا عوفي من ذلكالبلاء كائناً ما كان ما عاش".
وعمرو بن دينارهذا ضعيف، لكن لحديثه شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة
مرفوعاً، رواه الترمذي أيضاً بلفظ:
"لم يصبه ذلك البلاء" ... ليس فيه: "كائناً ... ".
وهو مخرج مع حديث سالم في "الصحيحة" (602) تخريجاً علمياً دقيقاً؛
فليراجعه من شاء.
ونعود إلى حديث الترجمة لأقول:
إن الحمل فيه على أبي مقاتل شيخ جابر بن عثمان؛ فإنه متهم بالوضع، فقد
كذبه ابن مهدي وغيره، وقال أبو نعيم والحاكم وأبو سعيد النقاش:
"حدث عنمسعر وأيوب وعبيد الله بن عمر بأحاديث موضوعة". وقال
الذهبي في"الكنى/ الميزان ":
"أحد التلفى".وكذ! في "اللسان ". ووقع في "كنى التقريب":
"أبو مقاتل السمرقندي؛ مقبول، من الثامنة. ت "!

ولا أدري كيف وقعله هذا؟! فقد ترجمه في "اللسان" - تبعاً لأصله "الميزان 
" -
ترجمة سيئة جداً،وذكر له بعض الموضوعات التي اتهم بها، وذلك تحت اسمه
"حفص بن سلم"، وتقدم مني أحدها برقم (1245) .
ومن ذلك تعلمأن الحافظ الخليلي لم يعرف حاله في الرواية حين ترجمه
بقوله في"الإرشاد" (3/975) :

"مشهور بالصدق والعلم، غير مخرج في "الصحيح "، سمع هشام بن عروة
و ... ، وكانممن يفتي في أيامه، وله في العلم والفقه محل، يُعنى بجمع حديثه ".

(تنبيه)

 لقد اختلط على الدكتور محمد سعيد محقق "الإرشاد" لفظ حديث

عمرو بن دينار... بلفظ حديث أبي هريرة الذي ذكرته سابقاً، فإنه لما ذكر تمام
حديث عمرو؛ ذكره بلفظأبي هريرة، وبينهما فرق كبير - كما عرفت من بياني
المتقدم -.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المدعو / أحمد الزعبي الحسيني ]


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / 304-311 ) عند تعليقه على حديث 
((قرأتُ على رسول الله  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فأمرني أن أُكَبِّر فيها إلى أن
أَخْتِمَ! يعني:{الضحى} ) .
منكر.
أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم في "العلل " (2/76 - 77) ، والفاكهي في "أخبار
مكة "(3/35/ 1744) ، والحاكم (3/ 304) ، والبيهقي في "شعب الإيمان " (2/
370/2077 -2081) ، والبغوي في "تفسيره" (4/501) ، والذهبي في " الميزان"
عن أحمد بن محمدبن القاسم بن أبي بَزَّة قال: سمعت عكرمة بن سليمان
يقول: قرأت علىإسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قُسْطَنْطِيْن، فلما بلغت: {والضحى} ،
قال لي: كبِّركبِّر عند خاتمة كل سورة حتى تختم، وأخبره عبد الله بن كثير: أنه
قرأ على مجاهدفأمره بذلك، وأخبره مجاهد: أن ابن عباس أمره بذلك. وأخبره



أبي بزة، وكانإماماً في القراءات، فأما في الحديث؛ فقد ضعفه أبو حاتم الرازي
وأبو جعفر العقيلي... ". ثم ذكر كلامهما المتقدم، ثم قال:
"لكن حكىالشيخ شهاب الدين أبو شامة في "شرح الشاطبية" عن
الشافعي: أنهسمع رجلاً يكبر هذا التكبير في الصلاة؛ فقال: "أحسنت وأصبت
السنة"،وهذا يقتضي صحة الحديث ".
فأقول: كلا؛وذلك لأمرين:
أحدهما: أن هذاالقول غير ثابت عن الإمام الشافعي، ومجرد حكاية أبي
شامة عنه لايعني ثبوته؛ لأن بينهما مفاوز. ثم رأيت ابن الجزري فد أفاد في
"النشرفي القراءات العشر" (2/397) أنه من رواية البزي عن الشافعي؛ فصح أنه
غير ثابت عته.ويؤكد ذلك أن البزي اضطرب فيه، فمرة قال: محمد بن إدريس
الشافعي، ومرةقال: الشافعي إبراهيم بن محمد! فراجعه.
والآخر: أنهلو فرض ثبوته عنه؛ فليس هو بأقوى من قول التابعي: من السنة
كذا؛ فإن منالمعلوم أنه لا تثبت بمثله السنة، فبالأّوْلى أن لا تثبت بقول من بعده؛
فإن الشافعيرحمه الله من أتباع التابعين أو تبع أتباعهم. فتأمل.
وللحديث علةثانية: وهي شيخ البزي: عكرمة بن سليمان؛ فإنه لا يعرف
إلا بهذه الروأية،فإن ابن أبي حاتم لما ذكره في "الجرح والتعديل " (3/2/ 11) ؛ لم
يزدعلى قوله:
"روى عنإسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين، روى عنه أحمد بن محمد.
أبن أبي بزةالمكي "*
فهو مجهول العين- كما تقتضيه القواعد العلمية الحديثية -؛ لكنه قد توبع
في بعضه - كمايأتي-.


وله علة ثالثة: وهي جهالة حال إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين؛ فقد أورده
ابن أبي حاتم (1/ 1/ 180) وقال:
"روى عنه محمد بن إدريس الشافعي،ويعقوب بن أبي عباد المكي".
ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً،ولا رأيت له ذكراً في شيء من كتب الجرح
والتعديل الأخرى، ولا ذكره ابنحبان في "ثقاته" على تساهله في توثيق المجهولين!
وأما المتابعة التي سبقت الإشارةإليها: فهي من الإمام محمد بن إدريس
الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى؛ فقالابن أبي حاتم في "آداب الشافعي ومناقبه "
(ص 142) : أخبرني محمد بن عبد اللهبن عبد الحكم - قراءة عليه -: أنا الشافعي:
ثنا إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين(يعني: قارئ مكة) قال: قرأت على
شبل (يعني: ابن عباد) ، وأخبر شبل أنه قرأ على عبد الله بن كثير، وأخبر عبد الله
ابن كثيرا أنه قرأ على مجاهد، وأخبرمجاهد أنه قرأ على ابن عباس، وأخبر ابن
عباس أنه قرأ على أبي بن كعب، وقرأأبي بن كعب على رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
قلت: هكذا الرواية فيه؛ لم يذكر:{الضحى} والتكبير، وكذلك هو في
"تاريخ بغداد"(2/62) من طريق أبي العباس محمد بن يعقوب الأصم قال: نا
محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكمالمصري ... به.
وخالف جد أبي يعلى الخليلي؛! فقالأبو يعلى في "الإرشاد" (1/427) :
حدثنا جدي: حدثنا عبد الرحمن بنأبي حاتم ... بإسناده المذكور في "الآداب "
نحوه؛ إلا أنه زاد في آخره فقال:
! ... فلما بلغت: {والضحى} ؛ قال لي: يا ابن عباس! كبر فيها؛ فإني
قرأت على رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ... " إلخ - كما فِي حَدِيثِ الترجمة


قال الألباني رحمه الله : 

وفي هذا دليل على ضعف البزي هذا لتلونه في رواية الحديث الواحد فإن ذلك مما يشعر بأنه غير حافظ للحديث ولاضابط كما هو معروف عند أهل المعرفةبهذا الفن الشريف -؛ فلا جرم أنه ضعفه أبو حاتم والعقيلي والذهبي
والعسقلاني - كما تقدم -، وقالالحافظ أبو العلاء الهمداني:
" لم يرفع أحد التكبير إلاالبزي، ورواه الناس فوقفوه على ابن عباس ومجاهد".
ذكره ابن الجزري (ص395) ، ثم قال:
"وقد تكلم بعض أهل الحديثفي البزي، وأظن ذلك من قبل رفعه له؛
فضعفه أبو حاتم والعقيلي".
أقول: ما أصاب العلائي في ظنه؛فإن من ضعفه - كالمذكوريْن -؛ ما تعرضوا
لحديثه هذا بذكر، وإنما لأنه منكرالحديث - كما تقدم عن العقيلي -، ومعنى
ذلك: أنه يروى المناكير، وأشارأبو حاتم إلى أن منها ما رواه عن ابن مسعود، وإن
كان لم يسق متنه.
ثم إن الموقوف الذي أشار إليه العلائيفما ذكر له إسناداً يمكن الاعتماد
عليه؛ لأنه لم يسقه (ص 397) إلامن طريق إبراهيم بن أبي حية قال: حدثني
حميد الأعرج عن مجاهد قال: ختمتعلى عبد الله بن عباس تسع عشرة ختمة،
كلها يأمرني أن أكبر فيها من.:{ألم نشرح} ".
وإبراهيم هذا: قال البخاري في"التاريخ الكبير" (1/1/ 283) :
"منكر الحديث، واسم أبي حية:اليسع بن أسعد". وقال الدارقطني:
"متروك ".
فهو ضعيف جداً؛ فلا يصح شاهداًلحديث البزي، مع أنه موقوف.
إذا عرفت أيها القارئ الكريم ضعفهذا الحديث ونكارته؛ فإن من المصائب
في هذا الزمان والفتنة فيه أن يتطاولالجهال على الكتابة فيما لا علم لهم به؛

أقول هذا لأنه وقع تحت يدي وأنا أحرر الكلام على هذا الحديث رسالة للمدعو

أحمد الزعبي الحسيني بعنوان: "إرشاد البصير إلى سُنِّيَّةِ التكبير عن البشير

النذير"،رد فيها - كما يقول - على الأستاذ إبراهيم الأخضر، الذي ذهب في كتابه

"تكبيرالختم بين القراء والمحدثين " إلى أن التكبير المشار إليه ليس بسنة. فرأيت
الزعبي المذكورقد سلك سبيلاً عجيباً في الرد عليه أولاً، وفي تأييد سنّية التكبير
ثانياً؛ تعصباًمنه لما تلقاه من بعفض مشايخه القراء الذين بادروا إلى تقريظ رسالته
دون أن يعرفواما فيها من الجهل بعلم الحديث، والتدليس؛ بل والكذب على
العلماء، وتأويلكلامهم بما يوافق هواه، وغير ذلك مما يطول الكلام بسرده، ولا
مجال لبيانذلك مفصلاً؛ لأنه يحتاج إلى وقت وفراغ، وكل ذلك غير متوفر لدي
الآن؛ ولاسيما والأمر كما يقال في بعض البلاد: "هذا الميت لا يستحق هذا
العزاء"؛لأن مؤلفها ليس مذكوراً بين العلماء، بل إنها لتدل على أنه مذهبي
مقلد، لا يَعْرِفُالحق إلا بالرجال، ولكن لا بدّ لي من الإشارة بأخصر ما يمكن من
العبارة إلى بعض جهالاته المتعلقة بهذا الحديث الذي صرح بصحته، بل وزعم أنه
متواتر عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ!
1 - ذكر (ص12) تصحيح الحاكم إياه، ولم يعقب عليه برد الذهبي له أو غيره
ممن تقدم ذكرهمن العلماء!
2 - بل زادعلى ذلك (ص 14) فقال: "يكفي في حجية سنة التكبير حديث
الحاكم"، الأمر الذي يدل على جهله بموقف العلماء من تصحيحات الحاكم، أو أنه
تجاهل ذلكإ!
3 - نقل (ص15 - 16) عن كتاب "غاية النهاية" لابن الجزري (رحمه الله)
ترجمة مختصرةلعكرمة بن سليمان - الذي بينت آنفاً أنه من علل هذا الحديث
لجهالته -جاء فيها قول ابن الجزري:


"تفردعنه البزي بحديث التكبير".
وهذا نصبأن عكرمة هذا مجهول العين عند من يعرف، فجهل الزعبي ذلك
أو تجاهله؛فزعم أنه ثقة فقال (ص 17) :
"رجالالسند كلهم ثقات (!) ، جهابذة، أذعنت الأمة لهم بالقبول والحفظ "!!!
4 - قال(ص 17 و 31) :
"فالحديث قوي ليس له معارض في صحته "!
مع أنه نقل في غير ما موضع ما عزوته إلى أبي حاتم أنه حديث منكر. وإلى
الذهبيأنه مما أنكر على البزي، وقول العقيلي في البزي:
"منكرالحديث ".

ولكنه تلاعب بأقوالهم وتأولها تأويلاً شنيعاً؛ فأبطل دلالتها على ضعف
الحديثوراويه! وتجاهل قول أبي حاتم فيه:
"ضعيفالحديث ".
فلم يتعرض له بذكر؛ لأنه يبطل تأويله، وذلك هو شأن المقلدة وأهل الأهواء
قديماًوحديثاً. انظر (ص 22 و 25) .
5 - قال(ص 21) وهو ينتقد غيره، وهو به أولى:
"فترىالواحد من إلناس يصحح حديثاً ويضعفه بمجرد أن يجد في كتاب من
كتب الرجالعن رجل بأنه غير ثقة ... ".
كذا قال!وهو يريد أن يقول بأنه ثقة أو غير ثقة؛ لينسجم مع التصحيح
والتضعيف المذكورين في كلامه، ولكن العجمة لم تساعده! وأول كلامه ينصب

عليه تماماً؛ لأنه يصحح هذا الحديث دون أن يجد موثقاً لعكرمةبن سليمان،
والبزي هذا، بل إنه ممن اتفق أهل العلم بالجرح والتعديل علىتضعيفه وتضعيف
حديثه - كما تقدم -؛ ولذلك طعن فيهم في التالي:
6 - قال بعد أن نصب نفسه (ص 19) لمناقشة آراء العلماء - يعني:المضعفين
للحديث - ورواية الذين أشرت إليهم آنفاً! قال (ص 22) ؛
"فكون البزي قد جُرِحَ في الحديث؛ فإن ذلك قد يكون لنسيانفي الحديث
أو لخفة ضبطه فيه أو غير ذلك ... قال (ص 23) : فكون البزي لينالحديث لا
يؤلر في عدم (!) صحة حديث التكبير، على زعم من قال: إنه لين".
كذا قال فُضَّ فوه: "زعم ... "! وهو يعني: الذهبيومن تقدمه من الأئمة
المشار إليهم آنفاً؛ فهو يستعلي عليهم، ويرد تضعيفهم بمجرد الدعوىأن ذلك لا
يؤلر في صحة الحديث! فإذا كان كلام هؤلاء لا يؤثر عنده؛ فكلاممن هو المؤثر؟!

وإن من عجائب هذا الرجل وغرائبه أنه عقد بحثاً جيداً (ص 19- 21) ،

ونقل فيه كلاماً للذهبي قيماً، خلاصته: أن للحديث رجالاً، وأنهناك علماء

معروفين لا يدرون ما الحديث؟ ثم أشار هذا الرجل بكلام الذهبي،ورفع من شأنه

وقال: "وكلامه يدل أن لكل فن رجالاً ". وهذا حق؛ فهليعني أن الرجل من

هؤلاء الرجال حتى استجاز لنفسه أن يرد تضعيف أهل الاختصاص بهذاالعلم

وتجريحهم، وهو ليس في العير ولا في النفير؟! نعوذ بالله من العجبوالغرور واتباع

الأهواء والتقليد الأعمى، والانتصار له بالسَّفْسَطَةِ والكلامالعاطل! والجهل
العميق! وتأمل في قوله المتقدم:
" ... لا يؤثر في عدم صحة حديث التكبير"!
فإنه يعني: " ... في صحة ... " إلخ؛ كما يدل عليهسياق كلامه؛ فهذا
من عيِّه وجهله. ولا أدل على ذلك مما يأتي، وإن كان فيما سبق ما يكفي.
7 - قال (ص 24) :
"وكذلك التكبير نقل إلينا مسلسلاً بأسانيد متواترة إلى النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُعَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "!
وهذا كذب وزور بيِّن، ولو كان صادقاً؛ لم يسوِّد صفحات في الرد بجهل بالغ ع
لى علماء الحديث الذين ضعفوا البزي وحديثه، ولاكتفى بإثبات تواتره المزعوم.
ولكن في هذا حكمة بالغة ليتبين المبطل من المحق، والجاهل من العالم، والمغرض
من المخلص!
8 - ثم كذب كذبة أخرى فقال (ص 27) :
"فتجد أن الذهبي يقوي هذا الحديث".
وسبب هذه أنه ساق ترجمة البزي عند الذهبي، وفيها أنه روى الحديث عنه
جماعة؛ فاعتبر ذلك تقوية للحديث، وذكر فيها أثراً عن حميد الأعرج - وهو من
أتباع التابعين -، فجعله شاهداً للحديث المرفوع، وهذا من بالغ جهله بهذا العلمأو
تجاهله، وأحلاهما مر!
9 - ومما يدل على ذلك قوله (ص 30) :
"فإذا روى الشافعي عن رجل وسكت عنه؛ فهو ثقة"!
وهذا منتهى الجهل بهذا العلم الشريف، والجرأة على التكلم بغير علم؛ فإن
هذا خلاف المقرر في علم المصطلح: أن رواية الثقة عن الرجل ليس توثيقاً له، وهذا
ولو لم يكن مجروحاً، فكيف إذا كان مطعوناً فيه؟! فالله المستعان.
10 - ونحو ذلك قوله (ص 35) :
"والبزي. قد وثقه الحافظ ابن الجزري بقوله: أستاذ محقق ضابط متقن "!

وفي هذا تدليس خبيث وتلبيس على القراء؛ لأنه - أعني: الجزري - إنما قال
هذا فيماهو مختص به - أعني: البزي - من العلم بالقراءة، وليس في روايته
للحديث- كما يدل على ذلك السياق والسياق، وهما من المقيدات؛ كما هو معروف
عند العلماء-، بل إنه قد صرح بذلك في "النشر" (1/120) ؛ فقال ما نصه:
"وكان إماماً في القراءة محققاً ضابطاً متقناً لها ثقة فيها".
ومن العجيبحقاً أن هذا المدلس على علم بهذا النص؛ لأنه قد ذكره في
الصفحة(36) فيما نقله عن المحدث السندي؟ فتجاهله ليسلك على القراء تدليسه!
وأعجب منذلك أنه تجاهل تعقيب السندي رحمه الله على ذلك بقوله:
"فلايقدح في ذلك كونه ضعيف الحديث في غيرما يتعلق بالقراءة".
قلت: فهذه شهادة جديدة من المحدث السندي تضم إلى شهادات الأئمة
المتقدمين تدمغ هذا الجاهل دمغاً، وتمحو دعواه الباطلة محواً، وتجعل رسالته هباءً
منثوراً.
11 - ومن أكاذيبه الخطيرة التي لا بد من ذكرها وبيانها وختم هذا البحث بها
قوله (ص34) - بعد أن ذكر تصحيح الحاكم للحديث -:
"وجاء تواتر الأمة على فعله "!
فهذا كذب محض لم يقله أحد قبله! فإن المسألة الخلاف فيها قديم بين القراء،
فضلاً عن غيرهم؛ فإنه لم يقل بالتكبير المذكور في الحديث من القراء المشهورين
غير عبدالله بن كثير المذكور في إسناده المتقدم، وهو مكي توفي سنة (120) . ثم
تلقاه المكيون عنه؛ كما حقق ذلك ابن الجزري (2/392) ، وقال قبل ذلك
(2/390) بعد أن ذكر الحديث وغيره مما تقدم

ومن غرائب ذاك الزعبي انهنقل ( ص 49 -51 )
فتوى ابن تيمية هذه ثم استخلص منها أن ابن تيمية يقول بسنية التكبير ! 

فذكرني المسكين بالقول المعروف " عنزة ولا طارت "فإنه تجاهل عمدا قول ابن تيمية الصريح في الترك بل المشروع المسنون كما تجاهلإيماءه بعدم ثبوت الحديث بقوله " ولو قدر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالتكبير....." 

فإنه كالصريح أنه لم يثبت ذلك عنده، وأنا على مثل اليقين أن
القائل بسنية التكبير، المستدل عليه بحديث الترجمة؛ والمدعيصحته - كهذا
الدعي الزعبي - لو سئل: هل تقول أنت بما قال ابن تيمية:"ولو قدر ... " إلخ؟
فإن أجاب بـ "لا"، ظهر كذبه على ابن تيمية وما نسبإليه من السنية، وإن قال:
"نعم "؛ ظهر جهله باللغة العربية ومعاني الكلام، أوتجاهله ومكابرته. والله المستعان.
والخلاصة: أن الحديث ضعيف لا يصح - كما قال علماء الحديث دونخلاف
بينهم -، وأن قول بعض القراء لا يقويه، ولا يجعله سنة، مع إعراضعامة القراء
عنه، وتصريح بعض السلف ببدعيته. والله ولي التوفيق.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / عبد الملك بن عبدالله بن دهيش رحمه الله تعالى ]

 ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / 309 ) عند تعليقه على حديث 
((قرأتُ على رسول الله  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فأمرني أن أُكَبِّر فيها إلى أن
أَخْتِمَ! يعني:{الضحى} ) .
منكر.

أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم في "العلل " (2/76 - 77) ، والفاكهي في "أخبار
مكة "(3/35/ 1744) ، والحاكم (3/ 304) ، والبيهقي في "شعب الإيمان " (2/
370/2077 -2081) ، والبغوي في "تفسيره" (4/501) ، والذهبي في " الميزان"
عن أحمد بن محمدبن القاسم بن أبي بَزَّة قال: سمعت عكرمة بن سليمان
يقول: قرأت علىإسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قُسْطَنْطِيْن، فلما بلغت: {والضحى} ،
قال لي: كبِّر كبِّر عند خاتمة كل سورة حتى تختم، وأخبره عبد الله بن كثير: أنه
قرأ على مجاهد فأمره بذلك، وأخبره مجاهد: أن ابن عباس أمره بذلك. وأخبره



أبي بزة، وكان إماماً في القراءات، فأما في الحديث؛ فقد ضعفه أبو حاتم الرازي
وأبو جعفر العقيلي... ". ثم ذكر كلامهما المتقدم، ثم قال:
"لكن حكى الشيخ شهاب الدين أبو شامة في "شرح الشاطبية" عن
الشافعي: أنه سمع رجلاً يكبر هذا التكبير في الصلاة؛ فقال: "أحسنت وأصبت
السنة"،وهذا يقتضي صحة الحديث ".
فأقول: كلا؛وذلك لأمرين:
أحدهما: أن هذاالقول غير ثابت عن الإمام الشافعي، ومجرد حكاية أبي
شامة عنه لايعني ثبوته؛ لأن بينهما مفاوز. ثم رأيت ابن الجزري فد أفاد في
"النشرفي القراءات العشر" (2/397) أنه من رواية البزي عن الشافعي؛ فصح أنه
غير ثابت عته.ويؤكد ذلك أن البزي اضطرب فيه، فمرة قال: محمد بن إدريس
الشافعي، ومرةقال: الشافعي إبراهيم بن محمد! فراجعه.
والآخر: أنه لو فرض ثبوته عنه؛ فليس هو بأقوى من قول التابعي: من السنة
كذا؛ فإن منالمعلوم أنه لا تثبت بمثله السنة، فبالأّوْلى أن لا تثبت بقول من بعده؛
فإن الشافعيرحمه الله من أتباع التابعين أو تبع أتباعهم. فتأمل.
وللحديث علةثانية: وهي شيخ البزي: عكرمة بن سليمان؛ فإنه لا يعرف
إلا بهذه الروأية،فإن ابن أبي حاتم لما ذكره في "الجرح والتعديل " (3/2/ 11) ؛ لم
يزدعلى قوله:
"روى عنإسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين، روى عنه أحمد بن محمد.
أبن أبي بزةالمكي "*
فهو مجهول العين- كما تقتضيه القواعد العلمية الحديثية -؛ لكنه قد توبع
في بعضه - كمايأتي-.


وله علة ثالثة: وهي جهالة حال إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين؛ فقد أورده
ابن أبي حاتم (1/ 1/ 180) وقال:
"روى عنه محمد بن إدريس الشافعي،ويعقوب بن أبي عباد المكي".
ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً،ولا رأيت له ذكراً في شيء من كتب الجرح
والتعديل الأخرى، ولا ذكره ابنحبان في "ثقاته" على تساهله في توثيق المجهولين!
وأما المتابعة التي سبقت الإشارةإليها: فهي من الإمام محمد بن إدريس
الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى؛ فقالابن أبي حاتم في "آداب الشافعي ومناقبه "
(ص 142) : أخبرني محمد بن عبد اللهبن عبد الحكم - قراءة عليه -: أنا الشافعي:
ثنا إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن قسطنطين(يعني: قارئ مكة) قال: قرأت على
شبل (يعني: ابن عباد) ، وأخبر شبل أنه قرأ على عبد الله بن كثير، وأخبر عبد الله
ابن كثيرا أنه قرأ على مجاهد، وأخبرمجاهد أنه قرأ على ابن عباس، وأخبر ابن
عباس أنه قرأ على أبي بن كعب، وقرأأبي بن كعب على رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
قلت: هكذا الرواية فيه؛ لم يذكر:{الضحى} والتكبير، وكذلك هو في
"تاريخ بغداد"(2/62) من طريق أبي العباس محمد بن يعقوب الأصم قال: نا
محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم المصري ... به.
وخالف جد أبي يعلى الخليلي؛! فقالأبو يعلى في "الإرشاد" (1/427) :
حدثنا جدي: حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم ... بإسناده المذكور في "الآداب "
نحوه؛ إلا أنه زاد في آخره فقال:
! ... فلما بلغت: {والضحى} ؛ قال لي: يا ابن عباس! كبر فيها؛ فإني
قرأت على رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ... " إلخ - كما فِي حَدِيثِ الترجمة


قال الألباني رحمه الله : 

وفي هذا دليل على ضعف البزي هذا لتلونه في رواية الحديث الواحد فإن ذلك مما يشعر بأنه غير حافظ للحديث ولاضابط كما هو معروف عند أهل المعرفة بهذا الفن الشريف -؛ فلا جرم أنه ضعفه أبو حاتم والعقيلي والذهبي
والعسقلاني - كما تقدم -، وقالالحافظ أبو العلاء الهمداني:
" لم يرفع أحد التكبير إلاالبزي، ورواه الناس فوقفوه على ابن عباس ومجاهد".
ذكره ابن الجزري (ص395) ، ثم قال:
"وقد تكلم بعض أهل الحديث في البزي، وأظن ذلك من قبل رفعه له؛
فضعفه أبو حاتم والعقيلي".
أقول: ما أصاب العلائي في ظنه؛ فإن من ضعفه - كالمذكوريْن -؛ ما تعرضوا
لحديثه هذا بذكر، وإنما لأنه منكرالحديث - كما تقدم عن العقيلي -، ومعنى
ذلك: أنه يروى المناكير، وأشارأبو حاتم إلى أن منها ما رواه عن ابن مسعود، وإن
كان لم يسق متنه.
ثم إن الموقوف الذي أشار إليه العلائي فما ذكر له إسناداً يمكن الاعتماد
عليه؛ لأنه لم يسقه (ص 397) إلامن طريق إبراهيم بن أبي حية قال: حدثني
حميد الأعرج عن مجاهد قال: ختمتعلى عبد الله بن عباس تسع عشرة ختمة،
كلها يأمرني أن أكبر فيها من.:{ألم نشرح} ".
وإبراهيم هذا: قال البخاري في"التاريخ الكبير" (1/1/ 283) :
"منكر الحديث، واسم أبي حية:اليسع بن أسعد". وقال الدارقطني:
"متروك ".
فهو ضعيف جداً؛ فلا يصح شاهداً الحديث البزي، مع أنه موقوف.
إذا عرفت أيها القارئ الكريم ضعف هذا الحديث ونكارته؛ فإن من المصائب
في هذا الزمان والفتنة فيه أن يتطاول الجهال على الكتابة فيما لا علم لهم به؛
قال الداني: فهذا سبب التخصيص بالتكبير من أخر: {والضحى} ،
واستعمال النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إياه، وذلك كان قبل الهجرة بزمان؛ فاستعمل ذلك المكيون،
ونقل خَلَفهم عن سلفهم، ولم يستعمله غيرهم؛ لأنه اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ترك ذلك بعد، فأخذوا
بالآخر من فعله ".
فأين التواتر الذي زعمه هذا الجاهل - أو: المتجاهل - ونسبه إلى الأمة، مع
تصريح هذا الإمام الداني بأنه لم يستعمله غير المكين؟! أم أن هؤلاء ليسوا عنده من
الأمة؟! وماذا يقول في تعليل الإمام الداني تركهم له؟!
ثم إن المكيين أنفسهم لم يستمروا على استعماله؛ فقد ذكر الفاكهي في

"أخبار مكة" (3/36/1745) أن ابن أبي عمر قال:
"أدركت الناس في مكة على هذا: كلما بلغوا: {والضحى} ؛ كبروا حتى
يختموا، ثم تركوا ذلك زماناً، ثم عاودوه منذ قريب، ثم تركوه إلى اليوم ".
وابن أبي عمر هذا من شيوخ الفاكهي ومسلم، واسمه: محمد بن يحيى بن
أبي عمر العدني أبو عبد الله الحافظ، وقد أكثر الفاكهي عنه بحيث أنه روى عنه
أكثر من خمسمائة رواية - كما ذكر ذلك المعلق على كتابه جزاه الله خيراً -، مات
سنة (243) .
قلت: فهذه الرواية مما يُبطل التواتر الذي زعمه؛ لأنها تنفي صراحة انقطاع
استمرار العمل، بل قد جاء عن بعض السلف إنكار هذا التكبير واعتبره بدعة،
وهو عطاء بن أبي رباح المكي؛ فقال الفاكهي: حدثني أبو يحيى بن أبي مرة عن
ابن خنيس قال: سمعت وهيب بن الورد يقول: (قلت: فذكر قصته، وفيها) ولما
بلغ حميد (وهو: ابن قيس المكي) : {والضحى} ؛ كبر، فقال لي عطاء: إن هذا
لبدعة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الشيخ الفاضل /أحمد بن علي بن عبد الله آل ثاني رحمه الله تعالى ]


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة" ( ج13 / ص 315 ) عند تعليقه على حديث 
((إذا ختم القرآن؛حَمِدَ اللهَ بِمَحَامِدَ وهو قائمٌ، ثم
يقولُ: الْحَمْدُلِلَّه  ِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ، {الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ
وَالْأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَالظُّلُ  مَاتِ وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ} ، لَا
إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله،وكذب العادلون بالله وضلوا ضلالاً بعيداًً، لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا الله،
وكذب المشركونبالله من العرب والمجوس واليهود والنصارى
والصابئين،ومن ادعى لله ولداً أو صاحبة أو نداً، أو شبهاً أو مثلاً أو سمياً أو
عدلاً؛ فأنتربنا أعظم من أن تتخذ شريكاً فيما خَلَقْتَ ... ) الحديث
بطوله، وفيآخره:
(ثم إذا افتتحالقرآن؛ قال مثل هذا، ولكن ليس أحد يُطيقُ ما
كان نبيَ اللهِ يطيق) .
موضوع.
أخرجه البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان " (2/372/2082) من طريق
عمرو بن شَمَّرعن جابر الجعفي عن أبي جعفر قال: كان علي بن حسين يذكر
عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه كان إذا ختم ... الحديث. وقال البيهقي قبل أن يسوقه:
"حديث منقطع بإسناد ضعيف، وقد تساهل أهل الحديث في قبول ما ورد
من الدعوات وفضائل الأعمال متى ما لم يكن في رواته من يعرف بوضع الحديث
أو الكذب فيالرواية". ثم ساق الحديث.
وقد تساهل رحمهالله في اقتصاره على قوله: "بإسناد ضعيف". فإن الشرط
الذي ذكره فيالتساهل المزبور غير متحقق هنا؛ فإن عمرو بن شمر قد اتفقوا على
تركه، وقالابن حبان في "الضعفاء" (2/75) :
"كان رافضياًيشتم أصحاب رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "وكان ممن يروي الموضوعات
عن الثقات فيفضائل أهل البيت وغيرها، لا يحل كتابة حديثه إلا على جهة
التعجب". وقال أبو نعيم في "ضعفائه " (118/165) :
"يرويعن جابر الجعفي الموضوعات المناكير". وقال الحاكم - وهو شيخ البيهقي

كان كثيرالموضوعات عن جابر الجعفي، وليس يروي تلك الموضوعات
الفاحشةعن جابر غيره ".
فأقول:وما أظن أن هذا يخفى على البيهقي؛ فإنه من أخص تلامذة الحاكم،
فالعجبمن البيهقي كيف يسوق لعمرو بن شمر هذا الحديث على أنه ضعيف يجوز
قبولهفي الفضائل وهذه حاله؟! ومثل هذا التساهل مما جعلنا نظن أنه لم يتمكن من
الوفاءبشرطه الذي نص عليه في مقدمة كتابه المذكور: " الشعب " (1/28) :
"أنهاقتصر على ما لا يغلب على القلب كونه كذباً ".
فإن القلبيشهد - مع السند - أن هذا الحديث كذب موضوع؛ فإن لوائح
الصنعوالوضع ظاهر عليه، ولعل ابن الجوزي لم يقف عليه، وإلا؛ كان كتابه
"الموضوعات"أول  ى به من كثير من الأحاديث التي أوردها فيه! وقد كنت نبهت
فيما مضىمن هذه "السلسلة" على بعض الأحاديث الموضوعة التي رواها البيهقي
مما يؤكدعدم أستطاعته القيام بما تعهد به. والكمال لله تعالى.
والأعجبمن ذلك أن ابن الجزري في "النشر" (2/444 - 446) قال - وقد
روى الحديثمن طريق البيهقي، وساق كلامه المذكور -:
"فالحديثمرسل، وفي إسناده جابر الجعفي وهو شيعي، ضعفه أهل
الحديث،ووثقه شعبة وحده ".
قلت: فخفيعليه أن العلة الحقيقية إنما هي من عمرو بن شمر، الراوي عن
جابر الجعفي؛لاتفاقهم جميعاً على تركه، وتصريح بعضهم بروايته الموضوعات
- كماتقدم -، مع أن الجعفي قريب منه؛ لأنه قد كذبه جمع كما تراه في ترجمته
من"التهذيب"، على أنه قد ذكر فيها أنه وثقه أيضاً غير شعبة؛ لذلك فالأقرب أن
العلةمن عمرو الراوي عنه.
ثم قالابن الجزري عقب كلامه المتقدم:
"ويقويذلك ما قدمناه عن الإمام أحمد أنه أمر الفضل بن زياد أن يدعو
عقب الختموهو قائم في صلاة التراويح، وأنه فعل ذلك معه ".
وأقول:هذه تقوية عجيبة من مثل ابن الجزري؛ كيف يقوي حديثاً طويلاً - يرفعه
إلى النبيصَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذاك الكذاب الرافضي - لمجرد أمر الإمام أحمد بالدعاء عقب ختم
القرآن،فهذا أخص مما في هذا الحديث؛ أي: أنه يقوي الأعم بما هو أخص، أو
الكل بالجزء؟!وهذا مما لا يستقيم في العقل. فتأمل!
(تنبيه) : 
إن الدعاء المطبوع في آخر بعض المصاحف المطبوعة في تركيا وغيرها

تحت عنوان: "دعاء ختم القرآن " والذي ينسب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه

الله تعالى؛ فهو مما لا نعلم له أصلاً عن ابن تيمية أو غيرهأن علماء الإسلام،

وما كنت أحب أن يلحق بآخر المصحف الذي قام بطبعه المكتب الإسلامي في

بيروت سنة(1386) على نفقة الشيخ أحمد بن علي بن عبد الله آل ثاني رحمه
الله، وإنكان قد صُدّر بعبارة: "المنسوب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية"؛ فإنها لا
تعطي أن النسبةإليه لا تصح فيما يفهم عامة الناس، وقد أمرنا أن نكلم الناس
على قدر عقولهم!
ومما لاشك فيه أن التزام دعاء معين بعد ختم القرآن من البدع التي لا تجوز؛
لعموم الأدلة، كقوله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "كل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالةفي النار"، وهو من

البدع التي يسميها الإمام الشاطبي بـ "البدعة الإضافية"، وشيخ الإسلام ابن
تيميةمن أبعد الناس عن أن يأتي بمثل هذه البدعة، كيف وهو كان له الفضل
الأول- في زمانه وفيما بعده - بإحياء السنن وإماتة البدع؟ جزاه الله خيراً.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المعلق على مسند ابن أبي شيبة  رحمه الله تعالى  ] 



ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في" الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 317 )
عند تعليقه على حديث " (يا خَوْلَةُ!مَا حَدَثَ فِي بَيْتِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ؟ جِبْرِيلُ لا
يَأْتِينِي! فَهَلْ حَدَثَ فِي بَيْتِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ حَدَثٌ؟ ... يَا خَوْلَةُ! دَثِّريني!
فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ: {وَالضُّحَى. وَاللَّيْلِإِذَ  ا سَجَى. مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى} ) .
منكر.
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير"(24/249/636) : حدثنا علي
ابن عبد العزيز: ثنا أبو نعيم: ثنا حفصبن سعيد القرشي: حدثتني أمي عن
أمها - وكانت خادم رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -:
أن جرواً دخل البيت، ودخل تحت السريرومات، فمكث نبي الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أياماً
لا ينزل عليه الوحي، فقال: (فذكر الحديث)، فقلت: والله! ما أتى علينا يوم خيراً
من يومنا، فأخذ برده فلبسه وخرج، فقلت: لو هيأت البيت وكنسته، فأهويت
بالمكنسة تحت السرير، فإذا شيء ثقيل؛ فلم أزل حتى أخرجته، فإذا بجرو ميت،
فأخذته بيدي فالقيته خلفالجدار، فجاء نبي الله ترعد لحيته - وكان إذا أتاه
الوحي أخذته الرعدة -،فقال: "يا خولة! دثريني ... " الحديث.

وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في "مسنده"، ومن طريقه ابن أبي عاصم في آخر
"الآحاد والمثاني "، ومن طريقهابن الأثير في "أسد الغابة" (6/ 94) : حدثنا أبو
نعيم الفضل بن دكين ... به.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف؛ وله علتان، وهماالجهالة:
الأولى: أم حفص بن سعيد: لم أجد لها ترجمة،وبها أعله الهيثمي؛ فقال
في "المجمع" (7/138) :
"رواه الطبراني، وأم حفص لم أعرفها".

والأخرى: ابنها حفص بن سعيد: فقد أورده البخاري في "التاريخ "، وابن
أبي حاتم في "الجرح"، وابنحبان في "الثقات " (6/199) من رواية أبي نعيم
فقط عنه؛ فهو مجهول، ولذلك قال ابن عبدالبر في "الاستيعاب ":
"ليس إسناده مما يحتج به".
وأقره الحافظ في "الإصابة"،وسكت عنه في "المطالب العالية " (3/396/

3806) وقد عزاه لأبي بكر -يعني: ابن أبي شيبة - في "المسند"، وقال المعلق عليه:

"ضعف البوصيري سنده؛ لجهالةبعض رواته ".

هكذا أطلق ولم يبيِّن؛ فلاأدري أهو من المعلق، أم من البوصيري نفسه؟ وقد
سبقه إلى مثله الحافظ في "الفتح" (8/710) فقال - بعد ما عزاه للطبراني -:
"في إسناده من لا يعرف ".
ثم ذكر الحافظ للحديث علةثالثة؛ وهي: الشذوذ - كما قال - والمخالفة لما في
"الصحيح ". وهويشير بذلك إلى حديثين:
الأول؛ ما تقدم تخريجه تحت الحديث (6133) من رواية الشيخين وغيرهما
أن سورة {الضحى} كان سببنزولها قول امرأة: "أبطأ عليه شيطانه ". وليس
بمناسبة الجرو.
والآخر: حديث إبطاء مجيءجبريل عليه السلام إلى النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بسبب
الجرو حديث صحيح مشهور،جاء عن خمسة من الصحابة من طرق عنهم؛
أحدهما في "صحيح مسلم"، وهي مخرجة في "آداب الزفاف " (ص 190 - 196 -
طبع المكتبة الإسلامية/عمان) ، وهو مخالف لحديث الترجمة من وجوه؛ أهمها:
أنه ليس فيها نزول: {والضحى}، كيف وهي مكية، وقصة الجرو مدنية؟! لأن

فيها أن الجرو كان للحسن والحسين رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا. فثبت أن الحديث منكر.
والله أعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[صاحب  مقالة / مبايعة الموظفين   ] 


قال الشيخ حمودالتويجري رحمه الله  تعالى في "رسالته " الرد على من أجاز تهذيب اللحية " 
   مكتبة المعارف / ط 1985 – 1406 ه 
" فقد رأيت مقالا لبعض ذوي الجهل والجراءة نشرته جريدة السياسة الكويتية في عددها 5636 الصادر في
 يوم الثلاثاء 16 /رجب / 1404  الموافق 17/ 4 / 1984 تحت عنوان " مبايعة الموظفين " وقد ملأ الكاتب مقاله بالأباطيل والتقول على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك 
فمن ذلك قوله : " إن اللحية رمز عربي وليست من الإسلام في شيء " 
قلت : انظر الى رد الشيخ التويجري رحمه الله على صاحب المقالة . 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 438 ) عند تعليقه على حديث 
((بَيْنَا أَنَانَائِم عِشَاء فِي الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام إِذْ أَتَانِي آتٍ، فَأَيْقَظَنِي،
فَاسْتَيْقَظْت،  فَلَمْ أَرَ شَيْئاً، ثم عدت في النوم، ثم أيقظني ... فَإِذَا أَنَا
بِهَيْئَة خَيَال،فَأَتْبَ  عْته بَصَرِي حَتَّى خَرَجْت مِنْ الْمَسْجِد؛ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِدَابَّةٍ
أَدْنَى شَبَهاًبِدَوَاب  ِّكُمْ هَذِهِ، بِغَالكُمْ هَذِهِ، غَيْر أَنَّهُ مُضْطَرِب الْأُذُنَيْنِيُ  قَال
لَهُ: الْبُرَاقوَكَان  َتْ الْأَنْبِيَاء صلوات الله عليهم تَرْكَبهُ قَبْلِي ...
ثُمَّ أُتِيت بِالْمِعْرَاجِا  لَّذِي كَانَتْ تَعْرُج عَلَيْهِ أَرْوَاح بني آدم، فَلَمْ يَرَ الْخَلَائِق
أَحْسَن مِنْ الْمِعْرَاج،أَم  َا رَأَيْتم الْمَيِّت حِين يُشَقّ بَصَره طَامِحاً إِلَى
السَّمَاء؟ فَإِنَّمَايُشَق  ّ بَصَره طَامِحاً إِلَى السَّمَاء عَجَبه بِالْمِعْرَاجِ ...
ثُمَّ صَعِدْت إِلَىالسَّمَاء الْخَامِسَة؛ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِهَارُون، وَنِصْف لِحْيَته
بَيْضَاء وَنِصْفهَاسَوْد  َاء، تَكَاد لِحْيَته تُصِيب سُرَّته مِنْ طُولهَا ...
ثُمَّ صَعِدَتْإِلَى السَّمَاء السَّادِسَة فَإِذَا أَنَا بِمُوسَى، رَجُل آدَم كَثِير
الشَّعْر لَوْ كَانَعَلَيْهِ قَمِيصَانِ؛ لَنَفَذَ شَعْره دُون الْقَمِيص (وفي رواية:
خرج شعره منهما!)وَإِذَا هُوَ يَقُول: يَزْعُم النَّاس أَنِّي أَكْرَم عَلَى اللَّه
منْ هَذَا؛ بَلْهَذَا أَكْرَم عَلَى اللَّه مِنِّي ... ) الحديث بطوله في ست صفحات
من نحو قياس صفحاتهذا الكتاب.
موضوع.
ولوائح الوضع عليه ظاهرة. أخرجه ابن جرير في "تفسيره " (15/
10 - 12) ، والبيهقيفي "الدلائل " (2/390 - 396) من طريق أبي هارون العبدي
عن أبي سعيد الخدريعن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: ... فذكره؛ مصححاً بعض ألفاظه
من "تفسيرابن كثير"، وعزاه لابن أبي حاتم أيضاً، وقال:

"فذكره بسياق طويل حسن أنيق؛ أجود مماساقه غيره، على غرابته، وما فيه
من النكارة ... وأبو هارون العبدي - اسمه:عمارة بن جوين، وهو - مضعف عند
الأئمة".
قلت: بل اتهمه بعضهم، وحديثه هذا ونحوه يدلعلى موضع لينهم؛ فقد
أورده ابن حبان في "الضعفاء"(2/177) وقال:
"كان رافضياً، يروي عن أبي سعيد ما ليسمن حديثه، لا يحل كتابة حديثه
إلا على جهة التعجب ".
وقال الذهبي في "المغني ":
"تابعي ضعيف. قال حماد بن زيد: كذاب". وقال الحافظ في "التقريب ":
"متروك، ومنهم من كذبه، شيعي".

والحديث عزاه السيوطي في "الدر، (4/142) لابن المنذر أيضاً، وابن مردويه،
وابن عساكر، وسكت عنه- كما هي غالب عادته -؛ الأمر الذي يجعل من لا علم
عنده يقدم على ذكره؛بل والاحتجاج به، كما فعل الشيخ التويجري في "الرد
على من أجاز تهذيب اللحية"(ص 7 - 8 و15 و51) ، ولقد أصاب في رده على
ذاك الكاتب الذي زعم:"أن اللحية رمز عربي، وليس من الإسلام في شيء! "،

ورسالته تدور حولإبطال هذا الزعم، ولقد كان موفقاً في ذلك، بخلاف عنوانه
للرسالة، فلقد كان مخطئاً فيه من ناحيتين:

الأولى: أنه لايطابق المعنون عنه؛ لأن تهذيب اللحية غير حلقها بداهة،
وهو لم يرد فيها على الذين يذهبون إلى جواز تهذيبها مع قولهم بحرمة حلقها.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الشيخ الفاضل / محمد زكريا محمد الكاندهلوي رحمه الله ] 




ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 439 ) عند تعليقه على حديث 
((بَيْنَا  أَنَا نَائِم عِشَاء فِي الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام إِذْأَتَانِي آتٍ، فَأَيْقَظَنِي،
فَاسْتَيْقَظْت،  فَلَمْ أَرَ شَيْئاً، ثم عدت في النوم، ثم أيقظني ... فَإِذَا أَنَا
بِهَيْئَة خَيَال،فَأَتْبَ  عْته بَصَرِي حَتَّى خَرَجْت مِنْ الْمَسْجِد؛ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِدَابَّةٍ
أَدْنَى شَبَهاًبِدَوَاب  ِّكُمْ هَذِهِ، بِغَالكُمْ هَذِهِ، غَيْر أَنَّهُ مُضْطَرِب الْأُذُنَيْنِيُ  قَال
لَهُ: الْبُرَاقوَكَان  َتْ الْأَنْبِيَاء صلوات الله عليهم تَرْكَبهُ قَبْلِي ...
ثُمَّ أُتِيت بِالْمِعْرَاجِا  لَّذِي كَانَتْ تَعْرُج عَلَيْهِ أَرْوَاح بني آدم، فَلَمْ يَرَ الْخَلَائِق
أَحْسَن مِنْ الْمِعْرَاج،أَم  َا رَأَيْتم الْمَيِّت حِين يُشَقّ بَصَره طَامِحاً إِلَى
السَّمَاء؟ فَإِنَّمَايُشَق  ّ بَصَره طَامِحاً إِلَى السَّمَاء عَجَبه بِالْمِعْرَاجِ ...
ثُمَّ صَعِدْت إِلَىالسَّمَاء الْخَامِسَة؛ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِهَارُون، وَنِصْف لِحْيَته
بَيْضَاء وَنِصْفهَاسَوْد  َاء، تَكَاد لِحْيَته تُصِيب سُرَّته مِنْ طُولهَا ...
ثُمَّ صَعِدَتْإِلَى السَّمَاء السَّادِسَة فَإِذَا أَنَا بِمُوسَى، رَجُل آدَم كَثِير
الشَّعْر لَوْ كَانَعَلَيْهِ قَمِيصَانِ؛ لَنَفَذَ شَعْره دُون الْقَمِيص (وفي رواية:
خرج شعره منهما!)وَإِذَا هُوَ يَقُول: يَزْعُم النَّاس أَنِّي أَكْرَم عَلَى اللَّه
منْ هَذَا؛ بَلْهَذَا أَكْرَم عَلَى اللَّه مِنِّي ... ) الحديث بطوله في ست صفحات
من نحو قياس صفحاتهذا الكتاب.
موضوع.
ولوائح الوضع عليهظاهرة. أخرجه ابن جرير في "تفسيره " (15/
10 - 12) ، والبيهقيفي "الدلائل " (2/390 - 396) من طريق أبي هارون العبدي
عن أبي سعيد الخدريعن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: ... فذكره؛ مصححاً بعض ألفاظه
من "تفسيرابن كثير"، وعزاه لابن أبي حاتم أيضاً، وقال:

"فذكره بسياق طويل حسن أنيق؛ أجود مماساقه غيره، على غرابته، وما فيه
من النكارة ... وأبو هارون العبدي - اسمه:عمارة بن جوين، وهو - مضعف عند
الأئمة".
قلت: بل اتهمه بعضهم، وحديثه هذا ونحوه يدلعلى موضع لينهم؛ فقد
أورده ابن حبان في "الضعفاء"(2/177) وقال:
"كان رافضياً، يروي عن أبي سعيد ما ليسمن حديثه، لا يحل كتابة حديثه
إلا على جهة التعجب ".
وقال الذهبي في "المغني ":
"تابعي ضعيف. قال حماد بن زيد: كذاب". وقال الحافظ في "التقريب ":
"متروك، ومنهم من كذبه، شيعي".
والحديث عزاه السيوطي في "الدر، (4/142) لابن المنذر أيضاً، وابن مردويه،
وابن عساكر، وسكت عنه- كما هي غالب عادته -؛ الأمر الذي يجعل من لا علم
عنده يقدم على ذكره؛بل والاحتجاج به، كما فعل الشيخ التويجري في "الرد
على من أجاز تهذيب اللحية"(ص 7 - 8 و15 و51) ، ولقد أصاب في رده على
ذاك الكاتب الذي زعم:"أن اللحية رمز عربي، وليس من الإسلام في شيء! "،
ورسالته تدور حولإبطال هذا الزعم، ولقد كان موفقاً في ذلك، بخلاف عنوانه
للرسالة، فلقد كانمخطئاً فيه من ناحيتين:
الأولى: أنه لايطابق المعنون عنه؛ لأن تهذيب اللحية غير حلقها بداهة،
وهو لم يرد فيها على الذين يذهبون إلى جوازتهذيبها مع قولهم بحرمة حلقها.



والأخرى: أنه - أعني: العنوان- يشمل الحنفية وغيرهم الذين من مذهبهم
جواز أخذ ما زاد على القبضة؛بل يشمل ابن عمر وأبا هريرة وغيرهم من السلف
الذين احتج بهم الحنفية؛ وإنلم يسلم بذلك الفاضل المعلق على رسالة: "وجوب
إعفاء اللحية" للشيخ الكاندهلوي؛فإنه قد خالف السلف، ومنهم إمام السنة
أحمد بن حنبل؛ فقد روى الخلالفي "كتاب الترجل ": قال: أخبرني حوب،
قال: سئل أحمد عن الأخذمن اللحية؟ قال:
كان ابن عمر يأخذ منهاما زاد على القبضة. وكأنه ذهب إليه. قلت له: ما
(الإعفاء) ؟ قال: يروى عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. قال: كان هذا عنده الإعفاء.
أخبرني محمد بن أبي هارون:أن إسحاق حدثهم قال: سألت أحمد عن
الرجل يأخذ من عارضيه؟قال: يأخذ من اللحية ما فضل عن القبضة. قلت:
فحديث النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
"أحفوا الشوارب وأعفوااللحى"؟ قال: يأخذ من طولها ومن تحت حلقه ورأيت
أبا عبد الله يأخذ من طولهاومن تحت حلقه، وروى ابن هاني مثله في "مسائله "
(2/151/1848) .
قلت: ثم قال الخلال: أخبرني عبيد الله بن حنبل قال: حدثني أبي قال:
قال أبو عبد الله: ويأخذمن عارضيه، ولا يأخذ من الطول، وكان ابن عمر يأخذ
من عارضيه إذا حلق رأسه في حج أو عمرة، لا بأس بذلك.
فأقول: هذا الرواية شاذة؛إن لم أقل: منكرة عن الإمام أحمد، من ناحيتين:
الأولى: في قول أحمد:"ولا يأخذ من الطول ". فإنه مخالف لرواية حرب
لاسحاق المتقدمتين، ولعل ذلك من عبيد الله بن حنبل؛ فإنه غير معروف بالرواية؛

فإن الخطيب لما ذكره في "التاريخ " (10/347) لم يزد على أن ذكر ما في هذا
الإسناد،فقال:
"حدث عن أبيه، سوى عنه أبو بكر الخلال ".
فمثله لايحتج به بما تفرد به، فكيف إذا خالف؟!
والأخرى:في قوله في أثر ابن عمر: وكان يأخذ من عارضيه "؛ فإنه مخالف
لزيادة فِيحَدِيثِ ابن عمر في "الصحيحين ":
"خالفواالمشركين   ووفروا اللحى، وأحفوا الشوارب ".
وهو مخرجفي "الإرواء" (1/119) ، وزاد البخاري في رواية (5892 - فتح) .:
"وكانابن عمر إذا حج أو اعتمر؛ قبض على لحيته، فما فضل؛ أخذ".
فهذا هوالصحيح عَنْ ابْنِ عُمَرَ، وعن أحمد أيضاً. وله عَنْ ابْنِ عُمَرَ طريق
أخرى، رواهاابن أبي شيبة (8/563) ، وابن سعد (4/178) . وله عنده طرق أخرى.
ثم روى الخلال،ومن قبله ابن أبي شيبة عن أبي زرعة بن جرير قال:
"كانأبو هريرة يقبض على لحيته، ثم يأخذ ما فضل عن القبضة".
وإسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم.
قلت: والآثارالسلفية بهذا الماس كثيرة؛ حتى قال منصور عن إبراهيم:
" كانوايأخذون من جوانبها، وينظفونها. يعني: اللحية ".
أخرجه ابنأبي شيبة (8/564) ، والبيهقي في "شعب الإيمان " (5/220/
6438) بإسنادصحيح عن إبراهيم، وهو: ابن يزيد النخعي، وهو تابعي فقيه جليل .....

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الأخ / عدنان بن محمد العرعور  ] 




ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13/ 453 ) عند تعليقه على حديث  " 
" (إِنَّ مِنْ سَعَادَةِ الْمَرْءِاسْتِخ  َارَتُهُ لِرَبِّهِ، وَرِضَاهُ بِمَا قَضَى، وَإِنَّ
من شَقَاوَةِ الْعَبْدِ تَرَكُهُ الاسْتِخَارَةَ،  وَسَخَطُهُ بِمَا قَضَى) .
ضعيف.
أخرجه أبو يعلى في "مسنده"(2/60/701) - والسياق له -، والبزار
أيضاً (1/359/750) من طريق عمر بن علي بنعطاء بن مقدَّم عن عبد الرحمن
ابن أبي بكر بن عبيد الله عن إسماعيل بن محمد عن أبيه عن جده: أن رسول
اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: ... فذكره.

قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين؛ غير عبد الرحمن
ابن أبي بكر، وهو: المليكي، وهو ممن اتفقواعلى تضعيفه، بل ضعفه جداً جمع
من الأئمة، منهم البخاري، فقال في"التاريخ " (3/1/260) :
"منكر الحديث ". وكذا قال النسائي.وفي رواية عنه:
"ليس بثقة". وقال ابن حبان في"الضعفاء" (2/52) :
"منكر الحديث جداً؛ ينفرد عن الثقات بما لا يشبه حديث الأثبات، فلا
أدري كثرة الوهمفي أخباره منه أو من ابنه؟ على أن أكثر روايته ومدار حديثه يدور
على ابنه، وابنه فاحش الخطأ، فمن هنا اشتبه أمره، ووجب تركه ".
قلت: وثمة علة خفية،وهي تدليس عمر المقدمي هذا، فإنه مع ثقته واحتجاج
الشيخين بحديثه،فمن الصعب جداً الاحتجاج بحديث له خارج "الصحيحين "،
ولو صرَّح بالتحديث؛لأنه كان مدلساً كما نص عليه جمع من الأئمة، وكان


تدليسه خبيثاً غريباً من نوعه، سماه بعضهم: تدليس السكوت!وقد بينه ابن
سعد فقال في "الطبقات " (7/291) :
"وكان ثقة، وكان يدلس تدليساً شديداً: يقول:"سمعت " و"حدثنا"، ثم
يسكت، ثم يقول: "هشام بن عروة"، "الأعمش"!يوهم أنه سمع منهما، وليس
كذلك ". انظر "الباعث الحثيث ".

ولذلك قال ابن أبي حاتم (3/1/ 125) عن أبيه:
"محله الصدق، ولولا تدليسه؛ لحكمنا له - إذا جاءبزيادة - غير أنا نخاف
بأن يكون أخذه عن غير ثقة".
قلت: وهذا هو الذي أخشاه: أن يكون تلقاه عن راوٍ ضعيف ثم أسقطه، فقد
تقدم في جرح ابن حبان لعبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر شيخ عمربن علي المقدمي
هذا: أن مدار حديثه على ابنه ... .
واسم الابن هذا. محمد بن عبد الرحمن الجدعاني، وهو متروك كما قال
الحافظ في "التقريب "، فلربما كان هذا هو الواسطة بين أبيه وبين المقدمي فدلسه.
والله أعلم.
وبالجملة: فهذه علة ثانية لهذا السند خفيت على بعض إخواننا الناشئين في
هذا العلم، وكان هذا من دواعي تخريجهذا الحديث من هذه الطريق، فقد كنت
خرجته من طريق أخرى ضعيفة أيضاً فيماسبق (4/377/1906) .

ذلك أنني وقفت على بحث للأخ عدنان عرعور بعنوان "صلاة الاستخارة"
في مجلة "المجاهد" (السنةالثالثة/ العدد 27/ رجب سنة 1411) ، ذهب فيه إلى
تحسين الحديث بمجموع الطريقين؛ محتجاًبأن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر المليكي هو


في جملة من يكتب حديثه - كما قال ابن عدي - قال:
"فمثل هذا يصلح أن يكون متابعاً لمحمد بن أبي حميد؛فيكون الحديث
حسناً. والله أعلم ".

قلت: كان يمكن أن يكون الأمر كما قال: لو أن المليكي ليس فيه من الجرح إلا
ما ذكره عن ابن عدي، أما والأمر ليس كذلك؛ فالتحسين مردود بتجريح الإمام
البخاري، ومن ذكرنا معه للمليكي تجريحاً شديداً كما تقدم،فهل يجوز إهدار أقوالهم
والاعتماد على قول ابن عدي فقط مع كونه متأخراً عنه معلماً وطبقة، مع استحضار
أن من كان شديد الضعف لا يتقوى به؟! أم هي الحداثة فيهذا العلم الشريف؟

هذا أولاً.
وثانياً: لو سلمنا أن المليكي هذا يصلح للمتابعة، فهل غاب عن بال الأخ أن في
الإسناد إليه علة أخرى، وهي تدليس ابن مقدم الراوي عن المليكي، وأن تدليسه

كان أخبث تدليس عرف في مجال الحديث كما تقدم. فمن الظاهرأن الأخ لم يتنبه
لهذه العلة؛ وإلا لكان كتمانه إياها تدليساً حديثاً نكبرهأن يقع فيه، وغالب الظن

أنه غَرَّه في ذلك كونه من رجال"الصحيحين " كما تقدم، والاحتجاج بمثله ليس مسلماً


على الإطلاق كماهو معلوم من علم المصطلح، وظني أن هذا ليس مجهولاً عند الأخ
الفاضل، وإنما هي الغفلة وعدم الاستحضار لأحوال الرجال ودقائق الأحوال.
ثم قال الأم:
"وفات شيخنا الألباني الطريق الآخر فضعَّف الحديث "!

فأقول: جزاك الله خيراً علىهذا التنبيه، ولكن أليس كان من الأولى أن
تلتمس لشيخك - كما تقول - عذراً،كما يقول الأدب السلفي المأثور: "التمس لأخيك عذراً "؛ فإنك تعلم أن المجلدالذي خرجت الحديث فيه من الطريق الأولى
ألفته قبل طبعه وطبع المسنديناللذين فيهما الطريق الأخرى بسنين عديدة، وأنه
لم يكن من الميسور يومئذٍ الرجوعإليهما دائماً وهما لا يزالان في عالم الخطوطات.
ثم رأيت البزار رواه (751) منطريق آخر عن المليكي فقال: حدثنا محمد
ابن السكن: ثنا عمران بن أبانالواسطي عنه.
وعمران هذا: ضعيف، ومحمد بنالسكن: لم أعرفه، ويحتمل أن يكون:
"ابن سكين" وهو: أبوجعفر الكوفي المؤذن، وَهُوَ مَجْهُولٌ كما في "الجرح " وغيره.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الكاتبة / رغداء بكور الياقتي عفا الله عنها  ] 
                  [ مؤلف كتاب " تحريرالمرأة  "  ] 


ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " (ج13 / ص 458- 464 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (أَدْرَكْتُ (الْقَوَاعِدَ) وَهُنَّ يُصَلِّيَنَ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
الفرائضَ) .
ضعيف.
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير"(25/130/315) ، و"الأوسط "
(4/204/2/8143) عن أبي شهاب عن ابنأبي ليلى عن عبد الكريم عن عبد الله
ابن فلان (وفي الأوسط: ابن الطيب) عنأم سلمة (وفي الكبير: أم سليم) بنت
أبي حكيم قالت: ... فذكره. وقال:
"لا يُروى عن أم سلمة بنت [أبي]حكيم إلا بهذا الإسناد".
قلت: وهو ضعيف، مسلسل بالعلل:
الأولى: أم سلمة هذه؛ فإني لم أعرفهاإلا في هذا الحديث؛ والإسناد الواهي
عنها، وإن مما يدلك على ذلك اضطرابرواته في ضبط كنيتها، فقيل: أم سلمة،
وقيل: أم سليم؛ كما رأيت، وقيل: أمسليمان؛ كما يأتي. وذكرها ابن عبد البر
في "الاستيعاب" بهذه الكنىالثلاث ولم يزد! وكذلك الحافظ في "الإصابة

ولكنه ساق لها هذا الحديث فقط برواية الطبراني في"الأوسط" وابن منده بالإسناد
الأول، وقال: "أم سليمان بنت أبي حكيم". وفيرواية له: وأم سليمان بن أبي
حثمة" من طريق أخرى كما يأتي، في "الكبير"كما في "المجمع" (2/34) فقال:
"وعن سليمان بن أبي حثمة عن أمه قالت:
رأيت النساء القواعد يصلين مع رسول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في المسجد".
وقال:
"رواه الطبراني في "الكبير" وفيه عبدالكريم بن أبي الخارق وهو ضعيف ".
قلت: ولم أره في "المعجم الكبير" المطبوع مستعيناًعليه بالفهارس الموضوعة
في آخر كل مجلد من محققه، ثم في فهارسه التي وضعها أخيراًالأخ عدنان
عرعور - وأهدى إلي نسخة منها جزاه الله خيراً - لا في"فهرس الحديث " ولا في
"فهرس مسانيد الرواة"، فلعله فيما لم يطبع منه بعد. والله أعلم.
هذا، وقد تبع ابن عبد البر ابن الأثير في "أسد الغابة"في إيراد هذه المختلف
في كنيتها بكناها الثلاثة، وزاد فقال:
"لا يوقف على اسمها".
فكأنه أشار إلى جهالتها وعدم ثبوت صحبتها. والله أعلم.
هذه هي العلة الأولى.
والثانية: عبد الله ابن فلان أو ابن الطيب؛ مجهول لايعرف في شيء من
كتب الرجال التي عندي.
والثالثة والرابعة: ضعف ابن أبي ليلى وعبد الكريم، وبهماأعله الهيثمي
مفرقاً، والحافظ، فقال في "الإصابة ":

والسند ضعيف من أجل ابن أبي ليلى؛ وهو: محمد، وشيخه عبدالكريم؛
وهو: ابن أبي الخارق".
قلت: وأبو شهاب (ووقع في "الإصابة" ابن شهاب). اسمه: عبدربه بن نافع،
وهو من رجال البخاري، قال في "التقريب":
"صدوق يهم ".
لكن تابعه أبو محصن حصين بن نمير عند ابن منده، وأبي نعيم كما ذكر في
"الإصابة"، قال الحافظ:
"لا بأس به؛ روى له البخاري ".
ثم رأيته في "المعجم الكبير" (24/317/799 و800)من طريق قيس بن
الربيع وحصين بن نمير كلاهما عن ابن أبي ليلى بسنده المتقدم عن أم سليمان بن
أبي خثمة قالت:
"رأينا النساء ... ".
وله شاهد واهٍ بمرة، فقال البزار في "مسنده" (1/222/446) : حدثنا خالد
ابن يوسف: ثنا أبي عن الأعمش عن أنس بن مالك:
أنه سئل عن العجائز: أكن يشهدن مع رسول اللَّهِ صَلَّىاللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الصلاة؟ قال: نعم؛
والشواب.
ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه الطبراني في "الأوسط" (1/36/2 - مجمع البحرين)
وقال:
"لم يروه عن الأعمش إلا يوسف ".

قلت: وهو: ابن خالد السمتي البصري،متروك، قال ابن عدي (7/162) :
"قد أجمع على كذبه أهل بلده". وقال ابن حبان في "الضعفاء" (3/ 131) :
"كان يضع الحديث على الشيوخ،ويقرأ عليهم، ثم يرويها عنهم، لا تحل
الرواية عنه، ولا الاحتجاج به بحال.قال ابن معين: كان يكذب ". وكذبه غيره
أيضاً. وقال الحافظ في "التقريب":
"تركوه، وكذبه ابن معين، وكانمن فقهاء الحنفية".
وألان القول فيه الهيثمي، فقال بعدأن عزاه للبزار والطبراني:
"وفيه يوسف بن خالد السمتي وهو ضعيف "!
وقلَّده الشيخ الأعظمي في تعليقه على "البزار"! كما هي عادته، ولعل من
العوامل على ذلك العصبية المذهبية،فإنه حنفي مر!
واعلم أنه كان الباعث على تخريجهذا الحديث أموراً:
الأول: تحقيق القول في مرتبته، وبيانحال رجال إسناده، حسبما جرينا في
تخاريجنا كلها في "السلسلتين".،
الثاني: بيان حال أم سليم بنت أبيحكيم هذه، وأنها لا تثبت لها صحبة،
رغم أنهم ذكروها في الصحابيات!

الثالث: الرد على مؤلفة جاهلة أو كاذبة متعصبة على بنات جنسها، من نمط

تلك الجامعية المسصاة بـ "رغداء بكور الياقتي " في كتيبها "حجابك أختي المسلمة"

التي ذكرت في مقدمتهأن كشف الوجوه من النساء في الشوارع مثل مصافحة
الرجال الأجانب، والاختلاطمع الغرباء!! ضاربة بذلك كل الأدلة الصحيحة من

الكتاب والسنة وأقوالالصحابة والتابعين وأقوال الأئمة المجتهدين المذكورة في
كتابي "حجاب المرأة"عرض الحائط.
أقول: فهذه كتلك المؤلفةالتي لم أقف على كتابها، يجمعهما الجهل
بالشرع، والتعصب الأعمى،والهوى الأصم؛ فقد قالت - والعهدة على من أنقل
عنه (1) -: قال:
"وقالت مؤلفة فاضلة(!) :
أورد الهيثمي في"مجمع الزوائد" عدة أحاديث كلها ضعاف، ولكن
مجموعها يقويها، ويجعلها حسنة لغيرهاتفيد أن القواعد من النساء فقط كن
يصلين مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُعَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دون الشابات ".
قلت: 
وهذا القول من هذه(الفاضلة!) فيه عدة أكاذيب وجهالات:
الأولى: كذبها على الهيثمي؛فإنه لم يذكر ما ادعته من الإفادة إلا حديثاً
مرفوعاً واحداً هو حديثالترجمة، ولكنها لجهلها توهمت أنه ثلاثة أحاديث؛ لأن
الهيثمي أورده من حديثأم سلمة، وأم سليمان، وأم سُليم، وهي في الحقيقة
حديث واحد اضطرب أحد رواته الضعفاءفي إسناده كما تقدم بيانه.
الثانية: قولها: "ولكن مجموعهايقويها ... " يشعر بأنها جاهلة بشرط التقوية،
وهو أن لا يشتد الضعف في مفرداتها،فكيف وليس هنا إلا طريق واحدة وسند
واحد؟!
الثالثة: قولها: "فقط"؛ فهو كذب محض، وجهل مطبق بالأحاديث الأخرى

التي يأتي الإشارة إليها، أما الكذب،فيبينه أن الهيثمي أورد أيضاً حديث أنس
المتقدم وفيه "والشواب"، وإن كنا بينا وهاءه، ولكن المقصود أن ذلك يبطل قولها:
"فقط ".
ومن الغريب حقاً أن حضرة الناقللهذه الجهالات عنها وصفها بقوله: "مؤلفة
فاضلة"! فمن أين جاء الفضلوهي بهذه المثابة من الجرأة اللا أدبية التي لا تليق
بالرجال الأقوياء، فضلاً عن النساءالقوارير! أقول هذا، وإن كان الفاضل المشار
إليه قد رد عليها تقويتها للحديث،ولكن على طريقة الفقهاء المتأخرين فقال:
"الأحاديث الصحيحة في البخاريومسلم تؤكد حضور الشواب للمسجد. ومن
أولئك: أسماء بنت أبي بكر، وعاتكة بنت زيد (زوج عمربن الخطاب) وفاطمة بنت
تيس، وأم الفضل، وزبنب امرأة مسعود، والرُّبَيِّعبنت معوِّذ، وغيرهن كثير".
قلت: وهذا مسلم لا غبار عليه، ولكن كان الأولى بهأن يبين ضعف
حديثها على طريقة المحدثين أولاً، على نحو ما فعلنا،ثم أن يصفها بما فيها من
الجهل الذي ينافي الفضل؛ لأنذلك من علم الجرح والتعديل كما هو معروف
عند العلماء، ولكن يبدو أنالرجل مع فضله وغلبة الصواب على "تحريره " لا
معرفة له بهذا العلم تصحيحاًوتضعيفاً  ، وتوثيقاً وتجريحاً، كما بدا لي ذلك من
عدة مواطن من كتابه، كما يدلعلىذلك الحديث الآتي بعد حديث، وإنكان
أثنى علي خيراً، وذكر أنه تتلمذعلي زمناً مباركاً في مقدمة كتابه (ص 28) ،
ولكن سرعان ما تغلب عليه غلوهفي "تحرير المرأة"؛ فانتقدني (ص 35) تلميحاً لا
تصريحاً؛ لأنني بعد أن أثبتأن وجه المرأة ليس بعورة، قيدت ذلك بأن لا يكون
عليه من الزينة المعروفة اليومبـ"الميكياج " من الحمرةوالبودرة وغيرها، ونقل
كلامي مبتوراً، سامحه الله.


وكذلك في تعليقه على حديث برقم ( 6215)  في " الضعيفة" " ان محرم الحلال كمحلل الحرام " 
منكر 
اخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الاوسط" والقضاعي في " مسند الشهاب " 
وقال ابن ابي حاتم : 
" سألت أبي عن هذا الحديث ؟ قال :حديث منكر " 

وعلته عاصم فقد ضعفوه ولم يوثقه أحد منأئمة الجرح والتعديل المعروفين والبخاري قال فيه :" فيه نظر " واقرهالعقيلي " في " الضعفاء " 
وأما الهيثمي فقدوهم في قوله في " المجمع " ( 1/ 176 ) : 
" رواه الطبراني في "الأوسط " ورجاله رجال الصحيح " 
فإن عاصماً هذا - مع ضعفه - لم يذكرأحد من مترجميه أنه من رجال
"الصحيح".
وقلده في ذلك مؤلف"تحرير المرأة" (1/ 50 و 64) ؛ فأخطأ مرتين:
الأولى: هذا الذي ذكرتهمن ضعف هذا الراوي، وأنه ليس من رجال "الصحيح ".
والأخرى: ظنه أن عبارةالهيثمي هذه - ولو تعّرَّت عن الخطأ - تعني: أن الحديث
صحيح! ولذلك جزم المومىإليه بنسبة الحديث إليه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بقوله في الموضع الأول،
وهو ينصح - بحق - الذينيحرمون سفور الوجه ... :
"أدْعوهم إلى تبينأحكام الشرع، والحذر مما حذر منه الحديث الشريف: "إن
محرم ... "؛ أي: كلاهمامعتدٍ على شرع الله ".
قلت: وهو كما قال - جزاه اللهخيراً -، ولكن هل استجاب هو لدعوته ولم
يقع فيما حذر منه غيره؟ والجوابما تقدم أولاً، ثم في ظنه المذكور ثانياً؛ فإن ذلك
لا يعني التصحيح - كما نبهتعليه مراراً في بعض كتبي -. ولذلك فإني أنصحه
أن لا يعود إلى ما كان عزم عليهمن تحقيق أسانيد السيرة النبوية وتمييز الصحيح
فيها من الضعيف - كما ذكر(1/28) -؛ فإن لهذا العلم رجالاً صاروا كما قيل:

لقد كانوا إذا عُدُّوا قليلاً*** وقد صاروا أقلَّ من القليلِ
ولذلك فإنك في الوقت الذي تجدفي كل علم العشرات بل المئات من
المؤلفين، لا تجد من المؤلفين في تخريج الأحاديث وتمييز صحيحها من ضعيفها إلا
أقل من القليل، وأما في السيرة فهو مما لم يطرق بابه أحد فيما علمت. ولقد كان
قدر لي أنني شرعت في هذا المشروعالعظيم وأنا بعيد عن بلدي وكتبي ومَراجعي،
وقطعت فيه شوطأ جيداً؛ نحو الثلث(*) ، ثم لما تيسر لي العودة إلى بلدي؛ صرفني
عنه مشاريعي العلمية الأخرى،ولسان حالي يقول: {وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئاً وهو
خير لكم} .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[الشيخ الفاضل / محمد محمود صالح المدني رحمه الله تعالى ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في" الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 481 ) عند تعليقه على حديث ( 
(يقول الله: أنا اللهُ لا إله إلا أناكَلِمَتي، من 
قالها؛ أدخلتُه
جنتي، ومن أدخلته جنتي؛ فقد أمِنَ،والقرآن 
كلامي، ومني خَرَجَ) .

موضوع.

أخرجه الخطيب في "تاريخ بغدادي(11/225) من طريق أبي حفص
عمر بن محمد بن عيسى السُّذابي: حدثناالحسن بن 
عرفة: حدثنا يزيد بن
هارون: حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن قتادةعن عكرمة
 عَنْ اِبْنِ عَبَّاسٍ عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِوَسَلَّ  مَ

عن جبريل عن الله تعالى قال: ... فذكره.
أورده في ترجمة السذابي هذا، وقال:

" وفي بعض حديثه نكرة".

قلت:
 ومن فوقه كلهم ثقات؛ فكأنه لذلك قال الذهبي:
"هذا موضوع ". وأقره الحافظ في "اللسان".
والحديث أورده السيوطي في "الجامع الكبير"من رواية الخطيب ساكتاً عليه
فأساء! لأن الخطيب قد استنكره - كما رأيت -. فهذا منمئات الأدلة التي تدل
الباحث على أن السيوطي في كتابه هذا إنما أراد التقميش،وليس التحقيق
والتفتيش، 
وقلَّده في ذلك الشيخ محمد المدني في كتابه "الإتحافات السنية في
الأحاديث القدسية"، فقد أوردالحديث فيه (ص 36/231) ساكتاً عليه أيضاً!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور / محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي عفا الله عنه  ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 502 ) عند تعليقه على حديث 
(كان يُصَلِّي مِنْ اللَّيْلِ سِتَّ عَشْرَةَ رَكْعَةً سِوَى الْمَكْتُوبَةِ) .
منكر.
أخرجه عبد الله بن أحمد في "زياداته على مسند أبيه" قال (1/145 -
146): ثنا أبو عبد الرحمن بن عمر: ثنا عبد الرحيم - يعني: الرازي - عن العلاء
ابن المسيب عن أبي إسحاق عن عاصم بن ضمرة عن علي رضي الله عنه
قال:... فذكره.
حدثناأبو عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن عمر: أخبرنا عبد الرحيم الرازي عن زكريا
ابن أبي زائدة والعلاء بن المسيب عن أبي إسحاق عن عاصم بن ضمرة قال: أَتَيْنَا
عَلِيَّبْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فَقُلْنَا يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ! أَلَاتُحَدِّثُن  َا عَنْ صَلَاةِ

رَسُولِاللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: تَطَوُّعَهُ؟ فَقَالَ: فذكره؛ إلا أنه قال:
"من النهار".
قلت:وهذا هو الصواب المحفوظ عن أبي إسحاق وهو: عمرو بن عبد الله
السَّبيعي،كذلك رواه عنه جماعة من الثقات، منهم سفيان الثوري، وشعبة،
وصرحهذا بسماع أبي إسحاق من عاصم بن ضمرة، وفيه تفصيل الركعات؛
ولذلككنت خرجته في "الصحيحة" (237) ، فقوله فِي حَدِيثِ الترجمة "من
الليل"وهم، تبادر لي أنه من العلاء بن المسيب لتفرده بهذا اللفظ دون قرينه زكريا
ابنأبي زائدة في رواية عبد الله الثانية؛ فإن العلاء هذا مع كونه ثقة من رجال
الشيخين،فقد قال الحافظ فيه:
"ثقة،ربما وهم ".
لكنلما رأيته قد تابعه أبو عوانة؛ رجعت عما تبادر لي، فقال عبد الله أيضاً
(1/145): حدثني العباس بن الوليد: ثنا أبو عوانة عن أبي إسحاق عن عاصم
ابن  ضمرة قال:
سئل علي رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عن صلاة رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ ؛قال: ... فذكره.
وهذاإسناد رجاله ثقات أيضاً، وأبو عوانة اسمه: الوضاح اليشكري، وهو ثقة
ثبت،فالخطأ من غير العلاء لهذه المتابعة القوية، فمن هو؟
فأقول: الذي يغلب على ظنيأنه من تخاليط أبي إسحاق السبيعي؛ فإنه
كان اختلط، ومن المعلومأن رواية سفيان وشعبة عنه قبل الاختلاط؛ ولذلك
رجحت الرواية الثانية على الأولى من روايتي العلاء لموافقتها لروايتهما كما تقدم.
والله أعلم.
وإن مما يؤكد نكارة حديث الترجمة، أن أكثر ما صح عنه عز من عدد
ركعاته في صلاة الليل،إنما هو ثلاث عشرة ركعة، كما في "الصحيحين " من
حديث عائشة وابن عباس،وصح عنها نفي الزيادة على إحدى عشرة ركعة، وقد
جمع العلماء بين الروايتين بوجوه معروفة، يراجعها من شاء في "الفتح " (2/483

و 3/20 - 21) ، وقد ذكرت شيئاً من ذلك في بعض كتبي مثل "مختصر
الشمائل " (ص 147) .
وإن من جهل الشيخ الصابوني الحلبي أنه عارض بهذا الحديث المنكر الأحاديث
الصحيحة المشار إليها آنفاً!مع سكوته عن بيان حال إسناده وهو اللائق به لجهله،
ومما يدلك عليه قوله في"هديه" (ص 116/ الطبعة القطرية) قي تخريجه:
"روى أحمد في زياداتهعلى "المسند" عن علي ... "!
وكذا في طبعات أخرى، فهو لبالغ جهله لا يفرق بين "المسند" الذي لأحمد،
وبين "الزيادات على المسند"التي هي لعبد الله بن أحمد!!
ورجائي من بعض القراء الكرامأن لا يثقل عليهم وصفي لهذا الرجل بما فيه
من الجهل، فهو ما يستحقه من الوصف بما هو عليه بينما هو يرمي المتمسكين
بالسنة والأحاديث الصحيحة بكلباقعة، ويخالف قوله تعالى: {ولا تنابزوا
بالألقاب} ؛ فيصفهم في"هديه، (ص 35) بإ المتسلفين" تقليداً منه لذاك الدكتور

المعروف بـ "البوطي" هداهم الله إلى اتباع السنة وعلى منهج السلف الصالح.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ محمد علي الصابوني عفا الله عنه  ]
   [ الشيخ محمد الغزالي المصري عفا الله عنه  ] 


ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله عند تعليقه على حديث " 
(من قرأ {شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّاهُوَ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ ... } إلى
قوله: {إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلَامُ}
فقال وأنا أشهد بما شهد الله به،
استودع الله هذه الشهادة،
وهي لي عند الله عهدٌ -؛يؤتى بصاحبها
يوم القيامة، فيقول الله تعالى: عبدٌ عهد إليَّ، وأناأحق من وَفَى
بالعهد، أدخلوا عبدي الجنة) .
) .
منكر.
أخرجه العقيلي في "الضعفاء" (3/325) : حدثنامحمد بن زكريا

الغلابي قال: حدثنا عمار بن عمر بنالمختار: حدثني أبي قال: حدثني غالب
القطان عن الأعمش عن أبي وائل عن عبدالله بن مسعود قال: قال رسول الله
صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ... : فذكره.
أورده في ترجمة عمار بن عمر بن المختاروقال:
"لا يتابع على حديثه، ولا يعرفإلا به ". وقال الذهبي فيه مشيراً إلى هذا
القول:
"فيه كلام، لكن الراوي عنه محمدبن زكريا الغلابي كذاب ".
قلت: وهو كما قال، لكن الغلابي توبع،فأخرجه ابن عدي في "الكامل "
(5/35 و 6/7) ، والطبراني في"المعجم الكبير" (10/245) ، وابن عبد البر في
"الجامع " (1/99) ، والبغويفي "تفسيره " (1/286) من طرق عن عمار بن عمر
ابن المختار ... به. وفيه قصة لغالبالقطان مع الأعمش مستنكرة عندي. أورده
ابن عدي في الموضع الأول في ترجمة عمرهذا، وقال:
"يحدث بالبواطيل عن يونس بن عبيدوغيره، ومقدار ما يرويه فيه نظر".
قلت: وبه أعله العراقي، فقال في"تخريج الإحياء" (1/335) :
"أخرجه أبو الشيخ ابن حيان في"كتاب الثواب " من حديث ابن مسعود ...
وفيه عمر بن المختار، روى الأباطيل،قاله ابن عدي ".
وتابعه على ذلك تلميذه الهيثمي؛ إلاأنه هوَّن القول في عمر هذا فقال في
"المجمع " (6/326) :
"رواه الطبراني، وفيه عمر بن المختار،وهو ضعيف".

قد أورد الحديث الشيخان الحلبيان في كتابيهما "مختصرتفسير ابن

كثير" على أنه حديث صحيح؛ كما نصا على ذلك في المقدمة.وهذا - مع

الأسف - من التشبع بما لم يعطيا، وبخاصة الشيخ الصابوني منهما؛ فإنه لا

يكتفي بإيراده مضللاً لقرائه وموهم لصحته! بل يزيد في التشبّع بنقل تخريج

الحديث الذي ذكره ابن كثير، إلى التعليق على "مختصره " موهماً أيضاً القراء أن
التخريج هو من بحثه وجهده! هداه الله. ثم رأيته فعل مثلهفيما سماه بـ "صفوة

التفاسير"! فقد أورده فيه (1/194) ، وقال في التعليق عليه:

"رواه الطبراني في الكبير".

فهلاَّ أدَّى الأمانة العلمية، فذكر هنا على الأقل ما ذكرهالعلماء في علة هذا

الحديث وضعفه، ولو بالاقتصار على قول الهيثمي المتقدم! ولايسعني بهذه

المناسبة إلا أن أذكر أن الشهادة التي قدمها الشيخ محمد الغزالي المصري في تقريظه

لهذا الكتاب موهماً القراء أن الصابونيكان متثبتاً من صحة الأحاديث التي أوردها

في "صفوته "، فهي شهادةلا تساوي شهادة امرأة يزكيها الشيخ الغزالي بل هي

دونها؛ لأنها صدرت من غير متخصص في الحديث، بل هو شديد العداءلأهله،
فكيف يكون متخصصأ فيه؟!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / عبد الرحمن محمد عثمان غفر الله له  ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في" الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص  539 )عند تعليقه على حديث " 
(يجتمع كل يوم عرفة بعرفات: جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل
والخضر، فيقول جبريل: ما شاء الله، لا قوة إلا بالله،فيرد عليه
ميكائيل: ما شاء الله، كل نعمة من الله، فيرد عليه إسرافيل: ما شاء
الله، الخير كله بيد الله، فيرد عليه الخضر: ما شاءالله، لا يصرف السوء إلا الله، ثم يتفرقون عن هذه الكلمات، فلا يجتمعون إلى قابل
في ذلك اليوم، قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِوَسَلَّ  مَ:
فما من أحد يقول هذه الأربع مقالات حين يستيقظ من نومه إلا
وكل الله به أربعة من الملائكة يحفظونه ... )
 الحديث بطوله.
موضوع.

أخرجه ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق "(5/647 - 648) ، وابن الجوزي
في "الموضوعات" (1/196 - 198) كلاهما من طريق الخطيب - ولم أره في
"تاريخ بغداد" - عن محمد بن علي بن عطيةالحارثي: نا علي بن الحسن
الجهضمي: نا ضمرة بن حبيب المقدسي: نا أبي: نا العلاءبن زياد القشيري
عن عبد الله بن الحسن عن أبيه عن جده عن علي بن أبيطالب مرفوعاً. وقال
ابن الجوزي:
"باطل، فيه عدة مجاهيل ".
قلت: كأنه يشير إلى من دون عبد الله بن الحسن. وذلكمعنى قول الذهبي
في ترجمة ضمرة هذا:
"جاء في إسناد مجهول بمتن باطل ".
ثم ساق له هذا الحديث. وذكر نحوه شيخه المزي في"تهذيب الكمال " فقال
(13/316) :
"وهو حديث منكر، وإسناد مجهول".
وتبعه الحافظ في "تهذيبه " إلا أنه بيَّنالجهالة فقال:
"رواته مجاهيل ".

وذكره ابن كثير في "البداية" (1/333) من رواية ابن عساكر بطرفه الأول
فقط وقال:
"وذكر حديثاً طويلاً موضوعأً تركنا إيراده قصداً، ولله الحمد".
ولكنه قال في علي بن الحسن الجهضمي:
"وهو كذاب ".
وهذا مما لم أجد له سلفاً. والله أعلم.
وأما السيوطي فتعقب ابن الجوزي بقوله في "اللآلي"(1/168) :
"قلت: أخرجه ابن الجوزي في "الواهيات " منطريق عبيد بن إسحاق
العطار عن محمد بن ميسرة عن عبد الله بن الحسن ... به. وعبيد:متروك.
والله أعلم ".
وتبعه ابن عراق في "تنزيه الشريعة" (1/235) ! وزادعلى السيوطي فقال رداً
على قول ابن الجوزي المتقدم:

"ذلك لا يقتضي الحكم عليه بالوضع"!وتعقبه المعلق عليه بقوله:

"بل يقتضي الوضع مع ضميمة نكارةالمعنى، وإذا كان الحفاظ يحكمون

بوضع الحديث لنكارة معناه مع ثقة رجاله؛ فكيف لا يحكم بوضعه مع جهالة
رجاله؟! ".
قلت: وهذا حق، ولكنهم فاتهم جميعاً علة الحديث الحقيقية،وهي محمد
ابن علي بن عطية هذا، فقد رواه الخطيب من طريق شيخه عبد العزيزبن علي
الأزجي عنه. وقد ترجم له في "التاريخ"

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور / إسماعيل منصور عفا  الله عنه  ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 562 ) عند تعليقه على حديث " 

(الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي رَزَقَنِي مِنْالرِّيَاشِ مَا أَتَجَمَّلُ بِهِ فِي

النَّاسِ، وَأُوَارِي بِهِ عَوْرَتِي) .

ضعيف.
أخرجه أحمد في "مسنده " (1/157)، وكذا ابنه عبد الله في "زوائده "
وأبو يعلى في "مسنده " (1/253 -254) من طريق مختار بن نافع التمار عن أبي
مطر: أنه رأى علياً أتى غلاماً حدثاً، فاشترىمنه قميصاً بثلاثة دراهم، ولبسه
إلى ما بين الرسغين إلى الكعبين يقول ولبسه:... فذكره، فقيل: هذا شيء ترويه
عن نفسك أو عن نبي الله صلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِوَسَلَّ  مَ؟ قال: هذا شيء سمعته من رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقوله
عند الكسوة: الحمد لله الذي ... إلخ. ومن هذاالوجه أخرجه الطبراني أيضاً
في "كتاب الدعاء " (2/978/395).
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف؛ علته أبو مطر - وهو:البصري -، مجهول اتفاقاً.
ومختار بن نافع التمار ضعيف؛ لكنه قد توبع،فأخرجه أبو يعلى (1/274 -
275) من طريق أبي المحياة، والطبراني (رقم394) عن معمر بن زياد كلاهما عن
أبي مطر ... به.
وأبو المحياة - اسمه: يحيى بن يعلى - وهو ثقةمن رجال مسلم.

وأما معمر بن زياد؛ فلم أعرفه في غيرهذه الرواية.
ومن هذا التخريج يتبين لك خطأ قول الهيثميفي "مجمع الزوائد" (5/119) :
"رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى، وفيه مختاربن نافع، وهو ضعيف ".
والخطأ من وجهين:
الأول: أنه أعله بالمختار الضعيف، وهومتابع من أبي المحياة الثقة كما عرفت.

وللحديث شاهد في فضل هذا القولعند لبس الثوب الجديد من حديث أبي
أمامة مرفوعاً ... به.
أخرجه الحاكم وغيره، وإسنادهواهٍ، وله طريق أخرى عنه رواه الترمذي

واستغربه. وهما مخرجان فيماتقدم برقم (4649) .
وحديث الترجمة أورده الدكتورإسماعيل منصور فيما سماه "تذكير الأصحاب

بتحريم النقاب " (ص69) من رواية أحمد ساكتاً عنه؛ مما يدل على أنه كغيره من

المؤلفين المعاصرين جمَّاع حطّاب لا معرفة له بهذا العلم الشريف، وقد ذكرت له
مثالاً آخر في السلسلة الأخرىتحت الحديث (3124) .

والآخر: أنه لم يعزه لعبد الله بن أحمدوقد أخرجه كما تقدم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[محقق " المعجم الصغير " محمد شكور محمود الحاج رحمه الله ]


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في" الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 604 ) عند تعليقه على حديث " (نهانا عَنْ لُبْسِ الذَّهَبِ، وَتَفْضِيضِ الأَقْدَاحِ؛ فَكَلَّمَهُ
النِّسَاءُ فِي لُبْسِ الذَّهَبِ، فَأَبَى عَلَيْنَا، وَرَخَّصَ لَنَا فِي تَفْضِيضِ الأَقْدَاحِ) .
ضعيف.
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير"(25/68/67/168) ، وفي "الأوسط "
(1/188/2/3453) قال: حدثنا بابويه بن خالد الأبلي: ثنا عمر بن يحيى
الأبلي: ثنا معاوية بن عبد الكريم الضال:ثنا محمد بن سيرين عن أخته عن أم
عطية قالت: ... فذكره. وقال.
"لم يروه عن معاوية إلا عمر بن يحيى،ولا سمعناه إلا من هذا الشيخ ".
قلت: وهو: بابويه بن خالد بن بابويه الأبلي،هكذا ساق نسبه الطبراني في
حديث له ساقه قبل هذا في "الأوسط"،ولم يسق له فيه غيرهما. والحديث المشار

إليه أخرجه الطبراني في"المعجم الصغير" أيضاً (ص 562) ، لكن وقع فيه (بانوبة)
بنون وباء موحدة بينهما الواو،وكذلك وقع في طبعة بيروت (1/195/310 -
تحقيق شكور) ، وكذا في مطبوعة"المعجم الكبير"، ولعل الصواب ما في
"الأوسط"؛ فإن نسخته المصورة مصححة ومقابلة، ومطابقة لمصورة "مجمع
البحرين" للهيثمي، قلت:"لعل"؛ لأني لم أجد لهذا الشيخ ذكراً في شيء من
كتب الرجال التي عندي، ويبدولي أن الرجل مستور غير مشهور، لندرة حديثه
عند الحافظ الطبراني.
ونسبة (الأبلي) إلى (أُبَلَّةَ)بلدة على شاطئ دجلة (البصرة) أشار الحافظ في

"التبصير" تبعاًإلى أصله أن هذا الشيخ منها. ويؤيده أن شيخه عمر بن يحيى

الأبلي منها؛ فقد أورده الحافظعبد الغني الأزدي فيها في أول كتابه "مشتبه

النسبة"، ولم يتبين ذلك لمحقق "المعجم الصغير"؛ فجمع بين النسبتين كما ساق

إسناد المؤلف في الحديث المشارإليه هكذا:

حدثنا بانوبة بن خالد بن بانوبةالأيلي [الأبلي] ، حدثنا ... ! ومن غرائب

التصحيفات وقلة العناية بالتحقيقأن الحافظ الأزدي رحمه الله مع أنه أورد عمر

هذا في النسبة المذكورة، فقدتصحفت على الطابع فوقع فيه: "عمر بن يحيى بن

نافع الأيلي "! هكذا(الأيلي) ! بالمثناة التحتية مكان الباء الموحدة! وكذلك وقع
في "المعجم الكبير"!
ثم إن عمر هذا أيضا مغمور غيرمشهور، ولذلك قال الهيثمي في "مجمع

الزوائد " (5/ 149) :
"رواه الطبراني في"الكبير" و"الأوسط "، وفيه عمر بن يحيى الأبلي، ولم
أعرفه "!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / عبد الرحمن بن عبد الجبار الفريوائي ] 



ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 614 )(مَثَلُ عروة - يعني: ابنَ مسعودٍ - مثلُصاحبِ (يس) دعا
قومَه إلى الله فقتلوه) .
ضعيف.
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير"(17/147 - 148) : حدثنا
محمد بن عمرو بن خالد الحراني: ثنا أبي:ثنا ابن لهيعة عن أبي الأسود عن
عروة قال:

لما أنشأ الناس الحج سنة تسع؛ قدم عروة بن مسعود على رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
مسلماً، فاستأذن رسول اللهصَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يرجع إلى قومه، فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُعَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
"إني أخاف أن يقتلوك".
فقال: لو وجدوني نائماً،ما أيقظوني! فأذن له رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فرجع إلى
قومه مسلماً، فقدم عشاءً،فجاءته ثقيف يحيُّونه، فدعاهم إلى الإسلام، فاتهموه،
وأغضبوه، وأسمعوه ما لميكن يحتسب، ثم رجعوا من عنده، حتى إذا أسحروا
وطلع الفجر، قام على غرفةفي داره، فأذن بالصلاة وتشهد، فرماه رجل من ثقيف
بسهم فقتله، فقال رسولالله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ... فذكره.
وأخرجه الحاكم (3/615-616) ، وعنه البيهقي في "الدلائل " (5/299 -
300) من طريق أخرى عن محمدبن عمرو بن خالد ... به. ولما ساقه الهيثمي
(9/386) برواية الطبراني؛قال:
"وروى عن الزهري نحوه،وكلاهما مرسل، وإسنادهما حسن ".
كذا قال، وفيه نظر من وجوه:
الأول: أن مرسل الزهريليسى فيه حديث الترجمة.
الثاني: أن شيخ الطبراني فيه (ص 148) الحسن بن هارون بن سليمان
الأصبهاني، قد ترجمه أبونعيم في "أخبار أصبهان" (1/262) برواية جمع عنه
منهم أبو الشيخ، وساق له أربعة أحاديث أخرى، وقال:
"توفي سنة اثنتين وتسعين (يعني ومائتين) - وكان قد كف بصره- يكنى أبا
علي".
ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولاتعديلاً.
ثم رأيت أبا الشيخ قد أورده في "طبقات الأصبهانيين" (306/ 411) وأحسن
الثناء عليه فقال:
"أحد الثقات، هو وأبوه... وكان من المتورعين، حسن الحديث".
قلت: فإسناده إذن مرسلحسن؛ كما قال الهيثمي.
الثالث: أن مرسل عروة فيه علتان:
الأولى: ابن لهيعة؛ فإنهضعيف إلا في رواية العبادلة عنه، وهذا ليس منها.
والأخرى: محمد بن عمروبن خالد الحراني: لم أجد له ترجمة.
وقد روى حماد بن سلمة عنعلي بن زيد بن جدعان مثل هذه القصة
مختصراً، وفيه حديث الترجمةبلفظ:
"الحمد لله الذي جعلفي أمتي مثل صاحب (يس) ".
أخرجه أبو يعلى في"مسنده " (3/173 - 174) .
قلت: وهذا - مع إرساله أو إعضاله - ضعيف أيضاً لضعف ابن جدعان؛ قال
الذهبي في "الكاشف":
"أحد الحفاظ، وليس بالثبت، قال الدارقطني: لا يزال - عندي - فيه لين ".
وقال الحافظ في "التقريب":
"ضعيف".

وزاده بياناً الشيخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن عبد الجبار في تعليقه

على "الأباطيل "(2/128 - 129) ، ولعله لذلك أشار الحافظ إلى عدم ارتضائه

لتضعيف الجورقاني لأبي عبيدة.

ثم إن حديث أُبَيّ صحيح عنديلما له من الشواهد، كنت خرجت بعضها
في "الصحيحة"(256) فليراجعها من شاء.
وجملة القول: أن علة حديث ابن عباس هذا المختصر، إنما هو عثمان الجزري
هذا، فإن كان ابن عمرو بن ساج؛فهو ضعيف كما قال الحافظ في "التقريب ".
وإن كان ابن ساج كما مال إليهفي "التهذيب" وقد سبق كلامه؛ فهو مجهول.
والله أعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ / إحسان عبد المنان الجبالي ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في "الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 674 ) عند تعليقه على حديث " من قال في الإسلام شعرا مقذعا فلسانه هذر " 
ضعيف " 
أخرجه البزار في " مسنده "
وقال:
"لا نعلم رواه عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلا بريدة".
قلت: فيما قاله تسامح في التعبير؛لأنه يشعر بصحة الإسناد إلى بريدة،
وليس كذلك، وإن قال الهيثمي(8/123) :
"رواه البزار، ورجاله ثقات، وفي بعضهم خلاف ".

فإن هذا لا يعني أن الحديث ثابت عنده، وإن أقره الأعظمي في تعليقه على

"زوائد مسند البزار"،وتبعه المعلق على أحاديث الشعر" (113) ، وكأنه خفي

عليهم حال عمر بن موسى السامي- بالسين المهملة، فقد وقع في "الزوائد":
(الشامي) ... بالشين المعجمة،وكذلك وقع في "كامل ابن عدي" و"لسان ابن
حجر"، وهو تصحيف من بعضالنساخ أو الطابعين. والتصويب من "إكمال ابن
ماكولا" (4/557) وغيره؛وهو: عمر بن موسى بن سليمان الحادي البصري، عم
الكديمي -: قال ابن عدي(5/54) :
"ضعيف، يسرق الحديث، ويخالف في الأسانيد".
ثم ساق له أحاديث بعضها منروايته عن أبي هلال هذا، ثم قال:
"وله غير ما ذكرت من الأحاديث التي سرقها، والتي رفعها، والتي خالف
في أسانيدها، والضعف بيِّن في رواياته".
وأما ابن حبان فأورده في"الثقات " (8/445) ! ومع أنه قال فيه:
"ربما أخطأ"؛ فقد نسبه الحافظ في "اللسان " إلى الغفلة، مشيراً بذلك إلى
ترجيح تضعيف ابن عدي عليه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور/ ابراهيم القيسي غفر الله له  ]


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة" عند تعليقه على حديث " 
" (اللَّهُمَّ! عَلَيْكَ الْوَلِيدَ،أَثِ  مَ بِي، مَرَّتَيْنِ [أو ثلاثاً] ) .
ضعيف.
أخرجه عبد الله بن أحمد (1/151 - 152و152) - واللفظ له -،
والبزار (2/248/1626 و1627) ،وأبو يعلى(1/253/294 و290/351) ،والمحاملي
في "الأمالي" (151/119) منطرق عَنْ نُعَيْمِ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ عَنْ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ [الحنفي]
عَنْ عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ:
أَنَّ امْرَأَةَ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عُقْبَةَأَتَتْ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَتْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ!
إِنَّ الْوَلِيدَ يَضْرِبُهَا، قَالَ:
"قُولِي لَهُ: [إنَّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ] قَدْ أَجَارَنِي".
قَالَ عَلِيٌّ: فَلَمْ تَلْبَثْ إِلَّايَسِيراً حَتَّى رَجَعَتْ فَقَالَتْ: مَا زَادَنِي إِلَّا ضَرْباً!
فَأَخَذَ هُدْبَةً مِنْ ثَوْبِهِ فَدَفَعَهَاإِلَ  يْهَا وَقَالَ:
"قُولِي لَهُ: إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِصَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَدْ أَجَارَنِي ".
فَلَمْ تَلْبَثْ إِلَّا يَسِيراً حَتَّىرَجَعَتْ فَقَالَتْ: مَا زَادَنِي إِلَّا ضَرْباً! فَرَفَعَ [رَسُولِ
اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ]يَدَيْهِ وَقَالَ: ... فذكره.
والزيادة الأولى والثانية للبزار، والثالثةلأبي يعلى. وزاد المحاملي في أول
الحديث زيادة غريبة ونصها - بعد قولها:"يضربها"-:
"فقال: اذهبي فاصبري"، ثم أتته فقالت: إنه يضربني، فقال لها "اذهبي فاصبري"، ثمأتته فقالت: إنه يضربني فأخذ هدبة من ثوبه ثم قال:
"اذهبي بها إليه، اللهم عليك الوليد" ".
هذا نص الحديث عنده بتمامه،ومن الظاهر أنه قد زاد تلك الزيادة مقابل
اختصاره ذكر الإجارة، وتكرارشكواها من ضربه، إياها، فلم تطمئن النفس لهذه
الزيادة لمخالفتها لرواية الجماعة،ولا أدري ممن الوهم، فإن إسناده هكذا حدثنا زيد
ابن أخزم قال: حدثنا عبدالله بن دواد عن نعيم بن حكيم ... به.
وعبد الله بن داود - وهوالخريبي -: ثقة من رجال البخاري.
وزيد بن أخزم: ثقة حافظمن رجال البخاري أيضاً، لكن قد تابعه إبراهيم
بن محمد التيمي: ثنا عبدالله بن داود ... به نحوه.، لكنه لم يذكر الزيادة،
والتيمي ثقة. والله أعلم.
وخفي هذا الفرق في المتن على 
الدكتور القيسي المعلق على " الأمالي"
للمحاملي، فلم ينتبه لزيادته هذه، فعزا حديثه للحفاظ الثلاثة الأولين، فأوهم أنه
عندهم كما هو عند المحاملي بزيادة جملة "الصبر"، وأكد ذلك بقوله:
"وذكر الهيثمي في"المجمع" (4/332) وقال: ورجاله ثقات"!

ثم إن الدكتور ذهب إلى أن أبامريم الراوي عن علي هو الثقفي المدائني، وقال:

"وصرح في رواية البزارأنه الحنفي - وهو قيس -:وثقه النسائي والذهبي في

"الكاشف"، ووهم الحافظ في "التقريب" إذ قال: إنه مجهول".

وهذا وهم عجيب! وإنما أتي منالعجلة في النقل وقلة التحقيق، وذلك لأمرين:

الأول أن الحافظ بعد أن حكى الخلاف في اسم أبي مريم الثقفي المدائني قال:

"قلت: الذي يظهر لي أن النسائي وهم في قوله إن أبا مريم الحنفي يسمى 

قيساً ... والصواب: أن الذي يسمى قيساً هو أبو مريم الثقفي صاحب الترجمة،

كما قال أبو حاتم وابن حبان".قال:
"وأما أبو مريم الحنفي - واسمه: إياس، كما قال ابن المديني وأبو أحمدوابن
ماكولا، وابن حبان في"الثقات" - فلم يذكره النسائي، لأنه لم يذكر إلا من عرف
اسمه. وأما أبو مريم الكوفي:فهذا ثالث لا تعلق له بهما، إلا لكونه يروي عن
علي أيضاً، وقال الدارقطني:أبو مريم الثقفي عن عمار مجهول".
قلت: فقد فرق الحافظ بينأبي مريم الثقفي، وأبي مريم الحنفي، وأفاد أن
الأول هو المسمى (قيساً)... والآخر يسمى (إياساً) ، وأن النسائي أخطأ في

تسميته قيساً! فاختلط الأمرعلى الدكتور القيسي كما اختلط على النسائي! زد

على ذلك أنه في قوله المتقدم عزا إلى الحافظ أنه جهل أبا مريم الحنفي، وهذا
خلاف الواقع في كتابه"التقريب"، فقال:
"أبو مريم الثقفي، اسمه:قيس المدائني، مجهول من الثانية. ي د س.
أبو مريم الحنفي القاضي، اسمه:إياس بن صُبيح، مقبول، ومن الثانية،
ووهم من خلطه بالأول".
فقد وَهِمَ القيسي على الحافظ حين تسب إليه أنه قال في أبي مريم الحنفي:
"مجهول" ... وهوإنما قال فيه: "مقبول"، والمجهول عنده إنما هو الثقفي!! وأصل
المشكلة عند الدكتور: أنه لم يفرق بين الحنفي والثقفي، خلافاً للحافظ، ولذلك
وهم عليه.
وعدم التفريق هو الذي يترشح من قول الذهبي في "الكاشف":
"أبو مريم الثقفي: عنعلي وأبي الدرداء،وعنه عبد الملك ونُعيم (الأصل:
يعلى) ابنا حكيم، ثقة، ولي قضاء البصرة".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل العلامة / جاسم الفهيد الدوسري غفر الله له ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في "الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 726 ) عند تعليقه على حديث " (رأيتُ رَبِّي بِمِنى عندالنَّفرِ على جَمَلٍ أَوْرَقَ عليه جُبَّةَ
صوفٍ أمامَ الناسِ) .
موضوع.
أخرجه ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق"(9/135) من طريق أبي
علي الأهوازي: نا أحمد بن علي بن الحسنبن أبي السنديان بـ (بأطرابلس) : نا
أبو محمد عبد الله بن الحسن بن غالب بن الهيثم القاضي بـ (عرفة) : نا عبد الله
بن محمد البغوي: نا هدبة بن خالد: ناحماد بن سلمة عن وكيع عن أبي رزين
لقيط بن عامر ... مرفوعاً. وقال:
"كتبه أبو بكر الخطيب الحافظ عن الأهوازي متعجباً من نكارته،وهو حديث
موضوع لا أصل له، وقد وقعت لنا نسخة البغويعن هدبة بعلو وليس هذا
الحديث فيها. وأبو محمد هذا وابن أبي السنديان غير معروفي العدالة، والأهوازي:
متهم ".
قلت لا أدري أين رواه الخطيب، وليس هوفي "تاريخ بغداد" وقد قال
الذهبي في ترجمة الاهوازي من "الميزان":

وقد روى أبو بكر الخطيب بقلة ورع عنالأهوازي ... ".
قلت: فساقه بتمامه، وذكر عن ابن عساكرما تقدم من اتهامه به الأهوازي،
وقد رواه الذهبي في ترجمته من"السير" (18/16) بسنده عنه ... به، وقال عقبه:
"وقال ابن عساكر في " تبيينكذب المفتري ": لا يستبعدن جاهل كذب
الأهوازي فيما أورده من تلك الحكايات،فقد كان من أكذب الناس فيما يدعي
من الروايات في القراءات".
قلت لكن فوقه وكيع - وهو: ابن عُدس،ويقال: حدس ... وهوالصواب،
كما حققته في "الظلال"(1/201) ، وهو - مجهول لم يرو عنه غير يعلى بن عطاء،
وقد سقط هذا من بين حماد بن سلمة ووكيعمن "التاريخ" و "السير" أيضاً، فلعله
من قبل الأهوازي. والله أعلم.
وأما حديث حماد بن سلمة عن قتادة عنعكرمة عَنْ اِبْنِ عَبَّاسٍ مرفوعاً بلفظ:
"رأيت ربي جعداً أمرد عليه حلةخضراء".
فهو خبر منكر - كما قال الذهبي في"السير" (10/113) -، ولعل العلة تكمن
في عنعنة قتادة، هذا إن لم يكن الحديثمختصراً من حديث الرؤيا الصحيح،
- كما كنت ذهبت إليه في "الظلال"(1/188 - 189) ، وهو مخرج هناك برقم
(388) -، وقد صححه البخاري والترمذيمن حديث معاذ، وقد أخرجه أحمد
(1/368) من طريق أبي قلابة عَنْ اِبْنِعَبَّاسٍ بلفظ:
"أتاني ربي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الليلةفي أحسن صورة - أحسبه يعني: في النوم -،
فقال: ... " بذكر الحديث في اختصامالملأ الأعلى. ورجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين،
لكن أبو قلابة فيه تدليس، لكن وصلهالترمذي (3232) بذكر خالد بن اللجلاج



بينه وبين ابن عباس، وحسَّن إسناده الترمذي بقوله:
"حسن غريب من هذا الوجه".
وله شواهد كثيرة منها عن جابر بن سمرة قال:قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
"إنالله تجلى لي في أحسن صورة، فسألني فيما يختصم الملأ الأعلى ... "
الحديث.
أخرجه ابن أبي عاصم في "السنة" (1/203/465) بسند حسن - كما كنت
بينته في "الظلال"-، وقد استوعب الكلام على بقية الشواهد الأخ الفاضل جاسم
الفهيد الدوسري في تعليقه على رسالة الحافظ ابن رجب: "اختيار الأولى في
شرح حديث اختصام الملأ الأعلى" (34 - 36) ، فقد جمع فيه طرقه عن اثني
عشر صحابياً،مع بيان ما لها وما عليها حسب القواعد العلمية الحديثية، وليس
كما فعل ابن الجوزي في "العلل المتناهية"، فإنه ساق فيه (1/14 - 23) بعض
هذه الطرق دون تمييز بين صحيحها وضعيفها، بل أوهم القراء بضعف جميعها
بنقلها عن البيهقي أنه قال:
"قد روي من أوجه كلها ضعاف "! وتمام كلام البيهقي في "الأسماء"(ص 300) :
"وأحسن طريق فيه رواية جهضم بن عبد الله، ثم رواية موسى بن خلف".
قلت: ورواية جهضم هي التي صححها البخاري والترمذي،وسنده صحيح
متصل، ومن اضطرب في إسناده، فلا يؤثر في صحته لأن من حفظ حجة على
من لم يحفظ، وزيادة الثقةمقبولة.
هذا ولأبي علي الأهوازي إسناد آخر من حديث أسماء بلفظ آخر مثل هذا في
النكارة أو أشد، أورده ابن الجوزي في "الموضوعات" (1/124 - 125) ، وقال فيه:


" هذا حديث لا يشك أحد في أنه موضوع محال، ولا يحتاج لاستحالته
النظرفي رجاله، إذ لو رواه الثقات، كان مردوداً، والرسول منزه أن يحكي عن الله
عَزَّوَجَلَّ ما يستحيل عليه، وأكثر رجاله مجاهيل، وفيهم ضعفاء. وقال ابن منده:
حديث الجمل باطل موضوع على رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ".
قلت: ولذلك كنت أودلابن الجوزي أن يورد في "موضوعاته" ما يشبه هذا
في الوضع، وأن لا يوردفي "علله" أحاديث اختصام الملأ الأعلى ويضعفها، وبعضها
صحيح - كما تقدم عنالبخاري والترمذي -، وأقره ابن كثير (4/43) ، وصححه
أبو زرعة أيضاً والضياءالمقدسي في "المختارة".

وقداستغل بعض المبتدعة الضالين إيراد ابن الجوزي - عفا الله عنه - أحاديث
الاختصامفي كتابه "شبه التشبيه"، فانصاع المشار إليه لما أوهمه من تضعيفه إياه،
فقالبعد [أن] عزاه لجمع من الحفاظ - منهم الترمذي مصححاً كما تقدم -، فعقب
علىالتخريج بقوله (ص 148) :
"وذكره الذهبي في "سير أعلام النبلاء" (10/113 - 114) وقال:
وهوبتمامه في تأليف البيهقي، وهو خبر منكر، نسأل الله السلامة في
الدين... ".
وهذاتضليل عجيب للقراء، وافتراء خطير على الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله.
فإنماعنى بقوله: "رأيت ربي جعداً أمرد ... " الحديث، وقد نقلت هناك (ص 725)
استنكارهإياه، ومن خباثة هذا المضلل أنه حذف تمام كلام الذهبي وهو قوله:
"فلا هو على شرط البخاري ولا مسلم، ورواته وإن كانوا غير متهمين،فما...."

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / علي عبدالله علي رضا غفر الله له ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في "الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 836 ) عند تعليقه على حديث  " (مَنْ قَتَلَ مُعَاهَداً في عَهْدِه، لَمْيَرَحْ رَائِحَةَ الْجَنَّةِ، وَإِنَّ
رِيحَهَا ليُوجَدُ مِنْمَسِيرَةِ خمسِمائةِ عَامٍ) .

منكر بهذه المسيرة.أخرجه ابن حبان (1530 -الموارد) ،والحاكم (1/44) من
طريق الحسن عن أبي بكرة،مرفوعاً.وق  ل الحاكم:
"صحيح على شرط مسلم".ووافقه الذهبي!
وأقول: كان يكون كذلك، بلوعلى شرط البخاري أيضاً لو أن الحسن - وهو:
البصري، مع فضله - كان يدلس،قال الذهبي نفسه في "الميزان":
ثقة لكنه يدلس عن أبي هريرةوغيره، فإذا قال: حدثنا فهو ثقة بلا نزاع".
وأنت ترى أنه لم يقل هنا.حدثنا".
هذا أولاً.
وثانياً: أن غير واحد منالثقات رواه عن الحسن عن أبي بكرة بلفظ:
" ... مسيرة مائة عام".
أخرجه عبد الرزاق(10/462/19712) ، وعنه أحمد (5/46) ، والبيهقي
(8/133) ، والبغوي في"شرح السنة" (10/151/2522) كلهم عن عبد الرزاق،
وكذا الحاكم (2/126) منطريق أحمد، وقال:

صحيح على شرط البخاري "! ووافقه الذهبي!
كذاقالا، وقد عرفت ما فيه.
أخرجه عبد الرزاق من طريق قتادة - أو غيره -، وقال أحمد عنه:
"عنقتادة وغير واحد". وأخرجه أبو نعيم في "صفة الجنة" (2/40 - 41)
عنهبلفظ:
"وغيره".
ويؤيده أن ابن حبان أخرجه (1531) من طريق حماد بن زيد (1) عن يونس
ابن عبيد عن الحسن ... بلفظ:
"... مائة عام".وزعم المعلق على "الإحسان" (16/391) فقال:
إسنادهصحيح على شرط البخاري "! وفي مكان آخر (11/240) نقل تصحيح
الحاكمالمتقدم، وموافقة الذهبي، وقال:
"وهوكما قالا"! فلا أدري أنسي عنعنة الحسن أم تناسى أم غير ذلك؟!
وليونسبن عبيد إسناد آخر، يرويه عن الحكم بن الأعرج عن الأشعث بن
ثرملةعن أبي بكرة ... به، دون ذكر المسيرة مطلقاً.
أخرجه النسائي في "الصغرى" (2/242) ، و"الكبرى" (5/226/8743) ،
وابن حبان أيضاً (1532) ، والحاكم (1/44) ،وأحمد (5/36 و 38 و 52) ، والبيهقي
على أن حديث الترجمة قدصح عن ابن عمرو أيضاً بلفظ:
" ... مسيرة أربعين عاماً ".
رواه البخاري وغيره، وهومخرج في "غاية المرام" (449) .
وأما حديث جابر مرفوعاًبلفظ:
"إن ريح الجنة لتوجدمن مسيرة ألف عام ... " الحديث.
فهو حديث واهٍ جداً، وقدسبق تخريجه برقم (5369) .
ويتلخص مما تقدم: أن المسيرةالمذكورة فِي حَدِيثِ الترجمة "خمسمائة عام" لا
تصح، وإنما يصح بلفظ:"مائة"، كما صحت المسيرة بلفظ: (السبعين) و (الأربعين) .
واعلم أنه لا تعارض بينهذه الألفاظ، كما قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في
"حادي الأرواح"(1/250) ، والظاهر أنه يعني أن الرقم الأكثر يشمل الأقل. والله
أعلم.
(تنبيه) : لقد أطال النفس المعلق على "صفة الجنة" في تخريجه للحديث

بلفظ: (المائة)في نحو صفحتين (2/41 - 42) إطالة لا يفهم منها القارئ الرقم

الثابت من غيرالثابت، لأنه ساق الطرق ومصادرها دون متونها وألفاظها!
كما أنه لماضعَّف حديث ابن جدعان، لم ينتبه للفرق بين روايتيه! ولا لموافقة

إحداهما لروايةعبد الرزاق، وقد عزاها للطبراني

وأيضاً- فإن من غفلته أنه - قال في آخر تخريجه:
"والحديثعزاه الهيثمي في "المجمع" (6/293) للطبراني من رواية أبي
بكرة، وقال:وفيه محمد بن عبد الرحمن العلاف: ولم أعرفه، وبقية رجاله
ثقات. قلت:لا أدري لمذاا ذكر الهيثمي هذه الطريق، وفيها هذا المجهول؟! فقد
أخرجه الطبراني- كما تقدم - بإسناد أحسن حالاً من هذا في المتابعات "!
كذا قال!وفيه أمور تدل فعلاً على أنه (لا يدري) حقاً:
أولاً:إنما ذكره الهيثمي، لأن إسناده يختلف عن إسناد الحديث المتقدم،
يكفي فائدة أن فيه العلافهذا.
ثانياً: لفظ هذا:"مسيرة خمسمائة عام"، وذاك الذي تقدم: "مائة عام"!
ثالثاً: قوله:"هذا المجهول"! تقليد منه للهيثمي، فإنه معروف غير مجهول،
فإنه في "الثقات"لابن حبان قال (8/98) :
"محمد بن عبد الرحمنالعلاف البصري، يروي عن محمد بن سواء وأبي
عاصم ... حدثنا عنهالحسن بن سفيان ".
وذكره الحافظ المزيفي ترجمة شيخه محمد بن سواء من"التهذيب"
(25/330) ، وسمي جده:"بكر العلاف".
رابعاً: ليس إسناد المتقدمأحسن حالاً من هذا، لأن أبا نعيم - لما ساقه من
طريق عبد الرزاق عنمعمر عن قتادة عن الحسن عن أبي بكرة - عقب عليه بقوله
(2/41) :
"وقال محمد بنسواء عن سعيد عن قتادة: من مسيرة خمسمائة عام".....

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور / عبد الهادي التازي المغربي ] 
ذكره  الشيخ   في" الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 914 ) عند تعليقه  على حديث " (يَا أبا الدَّرْدَاءِ!إِ  ا أَذَاك البراغيثُ فَخُذْ قَدَحاً من مَاء،
وَاقْرَأ عليه سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ:{وَمَا لَنا أَن لَا نتوكلَ عَلَى اللهِ} الْآيَة، فَإِنْ
كُنْتُم آمَنْتُم بالله فَكُفُّوا شَرَّكُم وأَذَاكم عَنَّا ثم تَرُشَّ حَوْلَ فِرَاشِك،
فَإِنك تَبِيتُ تِلْك اللَّيْلَةَآمِن  اً من شَرِّهِم) .
منكر.
أخرجه الديلمي في"مسند الفردوس" (3/270 - زهر الفردوس) من
طريق عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب الخوارزْمي: حدثنا عاصم بن عبد الله: حدثنا
إسماعيل بن حكيم عن أبي مريم عن أبي الدرداء رفعه.
قلت وهذا إسناد مظلم:
1- أبو مريم: في طبقته جمع، بعضهم ثقة، وبقضهم مجهول، ولم يتبين لي
من هو.
2-إسماعيل بن حكيم: لعله الذي في "الجرح" (1/165) :
"إسماعيل بن حكيم الخزاعي: روى عن محمد بن المنكدر ... روى عنه
عمروبن الحصين العقيلي، وعبد الرحمن الزهري - رستة - ومحمد بن أبي بكر
المقدمي".
ولميذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً.
3- عاصم بن عبد الله: لم أعرفه، وهناك راويان بهذا الاسم والنسبة، وأحدهما
في"الجرح"، والآخر في "الثقات" (7/459) ، ولكل منهما شيخ وراوٍ عنه يختلف
أحدهماعن الآخر، فلا أدري هما واحد، أم اثنان؟ وسواء كان هذا أو ذاك، فهل
هوهذا؟

4- وأما عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب الخوارزمي: فقد ذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات"
وقال(8/367) :
"ربما أغرب".وأورده أبو نعيم في "أخبار أصبهان"،وقال (2/52) :
"قدم أصبهان، وحدثبها، فِي حَدِيثِه نكارة ".
ونقله الحافظ عنه في"اللسان " وأقره، وفاته توثيق ابن حبان وقوله فيه!
وبالجملةفهذاالإ  سناد لا يصح، فإن لم يكن من مناكير الخوارزمي التي
أشارإليها أبو نعيم،فهو ممن فوقه. وقد قال العقيلي في "الضعفاء" (2/158) تحت
الحديث الآتي بعده:
"ولايصح في البراغيث عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شيء ".

والحديث ذكره  السيوطي في "الدر" (4/72) من رواية الديلمي عن أبي
الدرداء،ومن رواية المستغفري في "الدعوات"، عن أبي ذر مثله، وعزاه السخاوي في
المقاصد(461) للعسكري في "الدعوات"، وما أظن إسناده إلا كإسناد الأول (1) ،
وسكت السيوطي عنهما كغالب عادته.

وكذلك ذكرهمافي رسالته التي أسماها: "الطرثوث في خبر البرغوث" التي
نشرها الدكتورعبد الهادي التازي، وقد ساق فيها السيوطي ما هب ودب من
الأحاديث المرفوعة،والآثا  ر الموقوفة دون أي تحقيق فيها - كما هي عادته في
رسائله التي يجمع مادتها من هنا وهناك -.
ومن تلك الآثار التي ساقها عقب هذه الحديث - ما عزاه لابن أبي الدنيا في
"التوكل"-: أن عامل إفريقية كتب إلى عمر بن عبد العزيز يشكو إليه الهوام
والعقارب،فكتب إليه:
وما على أحدكم إذا أمسى وأصبح، أن يقول: {وما لنا ألا نتوكل على الله}
الآية.قال زرعة بن عبد الله - أحد رواته -: وينفع من البراغيث.
قلت: أخرجه في "التوكل" (10/20 - مجموعة الرسائل) من طريق بقية عن
زرعة بن  عبد الله الزبيدي عن عبد الله بن كريز، قال: كتب عامل إفريقية ...
إلخ.
وهذاإسناد ضعيف مجهول، بقية - وهو: ابن الوليد - مدلس، وقد عنعن.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الدكتور / صلاح الدين المنجد رحمه الله تعالى ] 

ذكرهالشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 963 )
عندتعليقه على حديث " *(خلق َ اللهُ تبارك وتعالى جُمْجُمَةَ جِبرائيلَ علىقَدْرِ الغُوْطةِ) .
موضوع.
أخرجه ابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (1/340) من طريق الوليد
ابن مسلم: أنا يزيد بن السمط عن رجل عن القاسم بن محمد عن عائشة مرفوعاً.
قلت: وهذا موضوع، آفته الرجل الذي لم يسم، وقد استنكره الحافظ الذهبي،
فذكره في ترجمة يزيد بن السمط هذا وقال:
وثقه أبو داود وغيره،وصعفه أبو عبد الله الحاكم ". ثم ساق له هذا الحديث،
وقال:*
*"هذاحديث منكر ".
قلت: وأنا أرى أن الحديث موضوع، ولا علاقة ليزيد به إلا الرواية، فإنه ثقة
أخطأ الحاكم في تضعيفه - كما قال الحافظ في "التقريب" -، وإنما الآفة منشيخه
الذي لم يسم - كما تقدم -، وأظن أنه (الحكم بن عبد الله بن سعد الأيلي) ، فإنه
مذكور في شيوخ يزيد بن السمط، وفي الرواة عن القاسم بن محمد، وهو كذاب
- كما قال أبو حاتم وغيره -، وقال أحمد:
"أحاديثه كلها موضوعة ".
فلا يليق تعصيب هذا الحديث إلا بمثله!
**ولعلالوليد بن مسلم هو الذي دلَّس اسمه، وكنى عنه بـ (رجل) ، فإنه معروف
بأنه كان يدلس تدليس التسوية، وهو أن يسقط شيخ شيخه من الإسناد مطلقاً،
فمن باب أولى أن يسقط اسمه، ويكني عنه باسم (رجل) كما هنا. والله أعلم.
(تنبيه) : صححت لفظ (جمجمة) من "ميزان الذهبي"، و"الجامعالكبير"**
للسيوطي، وكان الأصل (جمحه) . ولم يهتد الدكتور صلاح الدين المنجد في
تعليقه على "التاريخ" (2/116) إلى الصواب، فجعله برأيه (أجنحة) وهذا خطأ
لمخالفته للمصدرين المذكورين أولاً، ولأنه مخالف لأصول التصحيح ثانياً، فإنه زاد
من عنده حرف الألف في أوله.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور / محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي وكتابه فقه السيرة ] 
ذكره الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 1010) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (يَا أَبَا مُوَيْهِبَةَ! إِنِّي قَدْ أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَسْتَغْفِرَ لِأَهْلِ هذا
الْبَقِيعِ، فَانْطَلِقْ مَعِي. قَالَ: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ الْمَقَابِرِ، لِيَهْنِئْ لَكُمْ مَا
أَصْبَحْتُمْ فِيهِ مِمَّا أَصْبَحَ النَّاسُ فِيهِ، أَقْبَلَتِ الْفِتَنُ كَقِطَعِ اللَّيْلِ الْمُظْلِمِ،
يَتْبَعُ آخِرَهَا أَوَّلُهَا، الْآخِرَةُ شَرٌّ مِنَ الْأُولَى.
يَا أَبَا مُوَيْهِبَةَ! إِنِّي قَدْ أُوتِيتُ مَفَاتِيحَ خَزَائِنِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْخُلْدَ فِيهَا، ثُمَّ
الْجَنَّةَ، فَخُيِّرْتُ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ، وَبَيْنَ لِقَاءِ رَبِّي وَالْجَنَّةِ قَالَ: فقُلْتُ: بِأَبِي أنت
وَأُمِّي! فَخُذْ مَفَاتِيحَ خزائنِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْخُلْدَ فِيهَا، ثُمَّ الْجَنَّةَ. قَالَ:
لَا وَاللَّهِ يَا أَبَا مُوَيْهِبَةَ! لَقَدِ اخْتَرْتُ لِقَاءَ رَبِّي وَالْجَنَّةَ) .
ضعيف.
أخرجه ابن إسحاق في "السيرة" (4/320) ، ومن طريقه البخاري
في (كنى التاريخ) (73 - 74) ، والدارمي (1/36 - 37) ، والدولابي في "الكنى"
(1/57) ، والحاكم (3/55) ، والبيهقي في "دلائل النبوة" (7/162 - 163) ،
وأحمد (3/389) ، والبزار (1/408/863) - مختصراً -، والطبراني في "المعجم
الكبير" (22/346 - 347) - بتمامه -، كلهم من طريق ابن إسحاق قال: حَدَّثَنِي
عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ الْعَبْلِيُّ عن عُبَيْدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ - مَوْلَى الْحَكَمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْعَاصِ - عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ
ابْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ أَبِي مُوَيْهِبَةَ مَوْلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:
بَعَثَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ جَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ، فَقَالَ: ... فذكره، وزاد:
ثُمَّ اسْتَغْفَرَ لِأَهْلِ الْبَقِيعِ ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ. فَبدأ برَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَجَعه الَّذِي قبَضَهُ
اللَّهُ فِيهِ. وقال الحاكم:
"هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم، إلا أنه عجب بهذا الإسناد،فقد ثم ساق إسناده من طريق يونس بن بكير عن ابن إسحاق قال: حدثني
عبد الله بن ربيعة عن عبيد بن عبد الحكم عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص ...
نحوه. وسكت عنه الذهبي، وهو متعقب من وجوه:
الأول: أن تصحيحه إياه على شرط مسلم وهم، لسببين:
أحدهما: أنه وقع عنده شيخ ابن إسحاق: (عبيد الله بن عمر بن حفص) ..
وهو العمري المصغر، وهو وهم منه أو من أحد رواته، لمخالفته لما في "السيرة"،
ولكل المصادر المذكورة، فإنه فيها - كما رأيت -، (عبد الله بن عمر) ، أي: المكبر،
وهذا ضعيف، وذاك (الصغير) ثقة. وإن مما يؤكد الوهم عنده من طريق عمر بن
عبد الوهاب الرياحي، وهي عند البيهقي أيضاً (7/163) لكن قال: (عبد الله بن
عمر) فوافق رواية الجماعة.
والآخر: أن عبيد بن جبير، وقع عنده: (عبيد بن حنين) وكذلك وقع في
بعض المصادر المذكورة كالبخاري وغيره، فتوهم الحاكم أنه: (عبيد بن حنين المدني
أبو عبد الله) .. وليس به، فإن هذا مولى آل زيد بن الخطاب، وهو ثقة من رجال
الشيخين، - هذا الذي أظن -، فإن كان غير ذلك، فهو وهم أيضاً، لأنه وثقه
وجعله من رجال مسلم، وهو غير معروف البتة إلا في هذه الرواية، وقد اضطربوا
فيها على وجوه سأذكر بعضها، ومن ذلك اختلافهم في ضبط اسم والد (عبيد)
هذا، فقيل: (جبير) - كما تقدم -، وقيل (حنين) - كما ذكرت قريباً -، وقيل:
(عبد الحكم) - كما مضى آنفاً في رواية يونس بن بكير - عند الحاكم، وفي نقل
الحافظ عنه في "الإصابة": (أبو الحكم) ، وقال:
"كذا فيه، والصواب: (عبيد مولى أبي الحكم) - كما تقدم 
.....
ومن تخاليط (الدكتور) البوطي قوله في كتابه "فقه السيرة" (ص 334 - دار
الفكر) في الحاشية:
"رواه ابن إسحاق وابن سعد وأحمد في مسنده، وروى نحوه أبو داود والنسائي
وابن ماجه من حديث عائشة"!
أقول: ليس عند هؤلاء الثلاثة ولا حرف واحد من حديث عائشة، بل هو
حديث تفرد به أبو مويهبة من بين الصحابة، فعزوه لحديث عائشة خطأ فاضح
واضح من أخطاء الدتور الكثيرة، التي كنا قد كشفنا عن كثير منها في نقدي
إياه (1) ، ولكنه يأبى ويستكبر، ولا يرجع إلى الصواب!
وها هو الآن يكتفي بسوقه لحديث أبي مويهبة موهماً القراء صحته بعزوه
- أولاً - إياه في صلب الكتاب لابن إسحاق وابن سعد! وأعاده في التعليق مضيفاً
إليه ذاك العزو الباطل!!
(تنبيه) : من تناقض الهيثمي في تخريج هذا الحديث أنه قال في "الجنائز"
(3/59) :
"رواه أحمد مطولاً، ويأتي إن شاء الله في (الوفاة) في (علامات النبوة) ،
ولفظه عند البزار ... ".
فذكره، وهومختصر - كما سبقت الإشارة إلى ذلك -، وقال عقبه:
"وإسناد أحمد والبزار ضعيف " فأصاب. وفي (الوفاة) قال (9/24) :
"رواه أحمد والطبراني بإسنادين، ورجال أحدهما ثقات".

قلت : وكتاب الألباني رحمه الله في الرد على الدكتور البوطي مطبوع بعنوان " دفاع عن الحديث النبوي والسيرة في الرد على جهالات الدكتور البوطي في كتابه " فقه السيرة " 

والله اعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور سفر الحوالي غفر الله له ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة "( ج13 / ص 1043 ) 
 عند تعليقه على حديث " ( ( {عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَاماً مَحْمُوداً} ؛ قال: يُجْلِسُني
معه على السريرِ) .
باطل.
أخرجه الديلمي في "مسند الفردوس" (3/150/1) من طريق علي
ابن عمر القزويني: حدثنا يوسف بن الفضل الصيدناني: حدثنا إبراهيم بن
عبد الرزاق: حدثنا محمد بن سعد كاتب الواقدي: حدثنا عبد اله بن إدريس عن
عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عَنْ ابْنِ عُمَرَ قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ... فذكره.
قلت: وهذا إسناد غريب، محمد بن سعد - كاتب الواقدي - ثقة حافظ من
رجال "التهذيب"، وكذا من فوقه.
وأما إبراهيم بن عبد الرزاق؛ فلم أعرفه، وفي طبقته ما في "تاريخ بغداد"
(6/134 - 135) :
"إبراهيم بن عبد الرزاق الضرير. حدَّث عن إسماعيل بن أبي مسعود وسعيد
ابن سليمان المعروف بـ (سعدويه) الواسطي. روى عنه محمد بن مخلد الدوري..
قال الدارقطني: بغدادي ثقة".
قلت: فمن المحتمل أن يكون هو هذا.
وعلي بن عمر القزويني، فقد ترجمه الخطيب (12/43) بروايته عن جمع،
وقال:
"كتبنا عنه، وكان أحد الزهاد المذكورين، من عباد الله الصالحين، يقرأ
القرآن، ويروي الحديث، لا يخرج من بيته إلا للصلاة، وكان وافر العقل، صحيح
الرأي ... مات (442) ... ".
وأما شيخه يوسف بن الفضل الصيدناني؛ فلم أجد له ترجمة، وأظن أنه آفة
هذا الحديث الباطل المخالف لأحاديث جمع من الصحابة بعضها في "البخاري"
(4718) : أن المقام المحمود هي شفاعته صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الكبرى يوم القيامة. وراجع إن شئت
"ظلال الجنة" (2/784 و 785 و789 و804 و813) ، و "الصحيحة" (2369 و 2370) ،
و"الدر المنثور" (4/197) .
أضف إلى ذلك أنه يستغله أعداء السنة وأفراخ الجهمية؛ ليطعنوا في أهل
السنة الذين يثبتون الصفات الإلهية الثابتة في الكتاب والسنة، مع التنزيه
التام، ويرموهم بالتجسيم والتشبيه الذي عرفوا بمحاربته - كما يحاربون التعطيل -،
كمثل الكوثري وأذنابه، وكالغماري والسقاف ونحوهما، كفى الله المسلمين
شرهم.
هذا، وقد كنت خرجت الحديث في المجلد الثاني من هذه "السلسلة" برقم
(865) من حدري ابن مسعود، وبينت علته ونكارته هناك، وأنه رُوي عن مجاهد مقطوعا وعن غيره موقوفا وذكرت مستنكر موقف بعض العلماء 
ثم أتبعته بحديث منكر، وآخر موضوع، فيهما نسبة القعود إلى الله على
كرسيه. وفي الأول منهما زيادة نصها:
"ما يفضل منه مقدار أربع أصابع ".
وذكرت تساهل بعضهم في توثيق رجالهما، وتقوية إسنادهما، فراجعه، فإنه
مهم.
كما كنت ذكرت في مقدمة كتابي المطبوع "مختصر العلو" (ص 15 - 17) ،
اضطراب موقف الذهبي بالنسبة لأثر مجاهد، مع تصريحه بأن رفعه باطل.
وبهذه المناسبة أريد أن أُبيِّن للقراء موقف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من تلك
الزيادة في الحديث الأول، فقد ذكر أن بعض المحدثين رووها بلفظ:
"إلا أربع أصابع".
فهذه تثبت (الأربع) ، وتلك تنفيها - كما هو ظاهر - فضعف الشيخ رحمه الله
الحديث بالروايتين لاضطرابهما، مع ملاحظته أن المعنى الذي كل منهما لا يليق
بجلال الله وعظمته، فقال كما في "مجموع الفتاوى" (16/436) :
"فَلَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الْحَدِيثِ إلَّا اخْتِلَافُ الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ؛ هَذِهِ تَنْفِي مَا أَثْبَتَتْ هَذِهِ،
[يعني تكفي في تضعيفه] ، وَلَا يُمْكِنُ مَعَ ذَلِكَ الْجَزْمِ بِأَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَرَادَ
الْإِثْبَاتَ، وَأَنَّهُ يَفْضُلُ مِنْ الْعَرْشِ أَرْبَعُ أَصَابِعَ لَا يَسْتَوِي عَلَيْهَا الرَّبُّ! وَهَذَا مَعْنًى
غَرِيبٌ لَيْسَ لَهُ شَاهِدٌ قَطُّ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْ الرِّوَايَاتِ، بَلْ هُوَ يَقْتَضِي أَنْ يَكُونَ الْعَرْشُ
أَعْظَمَ مِنْ الرَّبِّ وَأَكْبَرَ، وَهَذَا بَاطِلٌ، مُخَالِفٌ لِلْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ وَلِلْعَقْلِ.
وَيَقْتَضِي أَيْضاً أَنَّهُ إنَّمَا عَرَفَ عَظَمَةَ الرَّبِّ بِتَعْظِيمِ الْعَرْشِ الْمَخْلُوقِ، وَقَدْ جَعَلَ
الْعَرْشَ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهُ، فَمَا عَظُمَ الرَّبُّ إلَّا بِالْمُقَايَسَة  ِ بِمَخْلُوقِ، وَهُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ الرَّبِّ. وَهَذَا
مَعْنًى فَاسِدٌ مُخَالِفٌ لِمَا عُلِمَ مِنْ الْكِتَابِ وَالسُّنَّةِ وَالْعَقْلِ.
فَإِنَّ طَرِيقَةَ الْقُرْآنِ فِي ذَلِكَ أَنْ يُبَيِّنَ عَظَمَةَ الرَّبِّ،وَأنَّ  هُ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا يَعْلَمُ
عَظَمَتَهُ، فَيَذْكُرُ عَظَمَةَ الْمَخْلُوقَاتِ  ، وَيُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهَا ".
ثم استشهد الشيخ ببعض الأحاديث على ذلك، وذهب إلى أن الصواب في
رواية الحديث النفي. يعني من حيث المعنى؛ كما تقدم بيانه منه بياناً شافياً رحمه
الله تعالى.
وفي ذلك ما يؤيد حكمي على الحديث بالبطلان هنا وهناك من حيث
المعنى، وإن كان ذلك غير لازم من حيث المبنى، فليكن هذا منك على ذكر.
ومما تقدم يتبين لقرائنا دجل ذاك السقاف، أو أولئك الذين يؤلفون له
ويتسترون باسمه؛ حين يكذبون أو يكذب على أهل العلم والسنة أحياء وأمواتاً
لا يرقبون فيهم إلاً ولا ذمة، ولا سيما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: فإنه لفساد
عقيدته، وجهله وقلة فهمه لا يتورع عن التصريح ورميه بأنه مجسم، وبغير ذلك
من الأباطيل التي تدل على أنه مستكبر معاند للحق الجلي الناصع، فرسائله
التي يؤلفونها وينشرونها له تباعاً مشحونة بالبهت والافتراء والأكاذيب وقلب
الحقائق؛ بحيث أنها لو جمعت لكانت مجلداً كبيراً بل مجلدات،فها هي
رسالته التي نشرها في هذه السنة (1414) في الرد على الأخ الفاضل سفر
الحوالي طافحة - على صغرها وحقارتها - بالمين والتضليل والافتراء على السلفيين
الذين ينبزهم بلقب (المتمسلفين) ! وعلى الأخ الفاضل بصورة [خاصة] ، وعلى
شيخ الإسلام بصورة أخص.
وليس غرض الآن الرد عليه، فإن الوقت أضيق وأعزّ من ذلك، وإنما أردت
بمناسبة هذا الحديث أن أقدم إلى القراء مثلاً واحداً من مئات افتراءاته وأكاذيبه
وتقليبه للحقائق، التي تشبه ما يفعله اليهود بإخواننا الفلسطينيين اليوم الذين
ينطلقون من قاعدتهم الصهيونية: (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة) ! الأمر الذي يؤكد للقراء
أنه لا يخشى الله، ولا يستحي من عباد الله، وإلا لما تجرأ على الافتراء عليهم،
والله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يقول {إِنَّمَا يَفْتَرِي الْكَذِبَ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآَيَاتِ اللَّهِ} .
لقد نسب إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عدة أقوال هو منها براء براءة الذئب
من دم ابن يعقوب [عليهما السلام] ، بل هو يقول بخلافها!! ويهمنا الآن
بيان فرية واحدة من تلك الفريات، فقال في مقدمة رسالته المشار إليها (ص 2 - 3)
بعد أن نسب إليه عدة فريات:
"ويقول: إن المقام المحمود الذي وعدنا به نبينا صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هو جلوسه بجنب الله على
العرش في المساحة المتبقية، والمقدرة عند هذه الطائفة بأربع أصابع (1) !!! وغير ذلك
من الترهات".
وفي الحاشية قال:
" (1) انظر "منهاج سنته" (!) (1/260) وكتاب "بدائع الفوائد" لتلميذه ابن
قيم الجوزية (4/39 - 40) ".
وإحالته فيما نسبه إلى الشيخ مما يزيد القراء قناعة بدجله، وأنه يتعمد
الكذب والافتراء عليه، وأنه لا يبالي بقرائه إذا اكتشفوا {تشابهت قلوبهم} ،
وهذا نص كلامه رحمه الله منقولاً بطريقة التصوير، ليكون القراء على يقين من
ذلك الإفك المبين:...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ المحدث / إرشاد الحق الأثري رحمه الله تعالى ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 1063 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " فيكم النبوة والمملكة قاله لعمه العباس ) 
منكر 
أخرجه أبو عمر الداني في " السنن الواردة في الفتن " ( ق 2/ 2 ) 
وابن عدي في "الكامل" (4/262) ، وابن عساكر في "تاريخ دمشق" (8/942) ،
وابن الجوزي في "العلل المتناهية" (1/289/468) كلهم من طريق عبد الله بن
شبيب: حدثني ابن أبي أويس: حدثني ابن أبي فديك عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن
العامري عن سهيل عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة: أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال للعباس: ...
فذكره. وقال ابن الجوزي:
"تفرد به ابن شبيب، قال ابن حبَّان: لا يجوز الاحتجاج به، وكأنه فَضْلَكُ
الرازي يُحِلُّ ضرب عنقه ".
قلت: وفيما ادعاه من التفرد نظر من وجهين:
أحدهما: قد توبع من أكثر من واحد.
والآخر: أن المتابع موجود في إسناده؛ فإنه ساقه من طريق الدارقطني قال:
نا القاضي أبو عمر قال: نا عبد الله بن شبيب قال: حدثني إسماعيل - وابو بكر
ابن أبي شيبة - عن محمد بن إسماعيل ...
ومن هذا الطريق الثاني أخرجه البزار في "مسنده" (2/229/1581 - كشف
الأستار) قال: حدثنا يحيى بن يعلى بن منصور: ثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة: ثنا
محمد بن إسماعيل بن أبي فديك.
فهذه طريق أخرى قوية، تابع فيها ابنُ أبي شيبة إسماعيلَ بن أبي أويس.
وتابع ابنُ شبيب متابعة تامة الإمامُ المجمعُ على حفظه وثقته إبراهيم بن
الحسين بن ديزيل - كما قال الحافظ في "اللسان" - عند البيهقي في "دلائل النبوة"
(6/517) وابن عساكر (8/943) قال: حدثنا إسماعيل بن أبي أويس ... به.
وقال البيهقي عقبه:
تفرد به محمد بن عبد الرحمن العامري عن سهيل، وليس بالقوي"
قلت: وفي هذا الإعلال نظر؛ لأن المتابدر منه أنه يعني سهيلاً؛ فإن كان
يعنيه، فليس بجيد؛ لأنه ثقة من رجال مسلم، والحافظ من بعده على الاحتجاج
به ما لم يخالف.
ويحتمل أنه عنى محمد بن عبد الرحمن العامري (1) ،وبه أعله البزار،فقال
عقبه:
"محمد بن عبد الرحمن: ضعيف لم يرو إلا هذا"
وتبعه على ذلك الهيثمي فقال في "المجمع" (5/192 - 193) :
رواه البزار، وفيه محمد بن عبد الرحمن العامري: - وهو- ضعيف".
وبه أعله ابن كثير في "البداية"، فقال (6/245) بعدما عزاه للبيهقي:
"وهو ضعيف".
كذا قالوا! أما أنا فلم أعرفه، وسبقني إلى ذلك الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ إرشاد
الحق الأثري؛ فقال في تعليقه على "العلل المتناهية" عقب قول ابن كثير المذكور:
"لكن لم أجد ترجمته في "الميزان" و "اللسان"، وإن كان هو محمد بن
عبد الرحمن ابن ثوبان العامري؛ فهو ثقة من رجال التهذيب (ص 294 ج 9) ،
والصحيح أنه غيره. والله أعلم. وقال ابن القيم في "المنار" (ص 177) : كل
حديث في ذكر الخلافة في ولد العباس فهو كذب".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ العلامة المحدث رضاء الله المباركفوري رحمه الله تعالى ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 1136 )
عند تعليقه على حديث "(قُسِمَ الحسدُ  عَشَرَةَ أَجْزَاءٍ، تِسْعَةٌ فِي الْعَرَبِ، وَوَاحِدٌ
فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالْكِبْرُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ، تِسْعَةٌ فِي الرُّومِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ
الْخَلْقِ، وَالسَّرِقَةُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ تِسْعَةٌ فِي الْقِبْطِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ،
وَالْبُخْلُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ، تِسْعَةٌ فِي فَارِسَ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالزِّنَا
عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ تِسْعَةٌ فِي السِّنْدِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالرِّزْقُ عَشَرَةَ
أَجْزَاءٍ، تِسْعَةٌ فِي التِّجَارَةِ وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالْفَقْرُ عَشَرَةُ
أَجْزَاءٍ، تِسْعَةٌ فِي الْحَبَشِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالشَّهْوَةُ عَشَرَةُ
أَجْزَاءٍ تِسْعَةٌ فِي النِّسَاءِ وَجُزْءٌ فِي الرِّجَالِ، وَالْحِفْظُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ،
تِسْعَةٌ فِي التُّرْكِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالْحِدَّةُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ تِسْعَةٌ
فِي الْبَرْبَرِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ) .
موضوع.
رواه أبو الشيخ في "العظمة" (5/1636/1080) عَنْ مَرْوَانَ بْنِ
سَالِمٍ عَنْ خَالِدِ بْنِ مَعْدَانَ رَفَعَ الْحَدِيثَ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: ... فذكره.
قلت: وهذا - مع إرساله - موضوع؛ آفته مروان بن سالم - وهو: الغفاري - وهو
متروك متهم بالوضع، وقد تقدمت له أحاديث موضوعة، فراجع فهرس الرواة في
المجلدات الأربعة المطبوعة.
وأما قول الأخ الفاضل رضاء الله المباركفوري في تعليقه على "العظمة":
"مرسل ضعيف؛ في إسناده مروان بن سالم: - هو: المقفع - مصري مقبول
من الرابعة. التقريب".

فهو وهم؛ لأن المقفع متقدم على الغفاري، وليس له رواية عن خالد بن
معدان، بخلاف الغفاري فإنه - مع تأخره عنه -، فقد ذكروا أنه روى عن خالد ز
والحديث أورده ابن الجوزي في "الموضوعات" (1/184 - 185) من رواية
الدارقطني بسنده الضعيف عن طلحة بن زيد عن الأوزاعي عن يحيى بن أبي
كثير عن أنس مرفوعاً. وقال:
"لا يصح؛ تفرد به طلحة بن زيد: قال البخاري: منكر الحديث.وقال
النسائي: متروك الحديث".
وأيده السيوطي في "اللآلي" بقوله:
" قلت: طلحة هو: الرقي؛ قال أحمد وابن المديني: يضع الحديث. وله طريق
ثان، قال أبو الشيخ ... ".فذكر حديث الترجمة. وأقره ابن عراق في "تنزيه
الشريعة" (1/177) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

> [ الدكتور / عبد الهادي التازي المغربي ] 
> ذكره  الشيخ   في" الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 914 ) عند تعليقه  على حديث " (يَا أبا الدَّرْدَاءِ!إِ  ا أَذَاك البراغيثُ فَخُذْ قَدَحاً من مَاء،
> وَاقْرَأ عليه سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ:{وَمَا لَنا أَن لَا نتوكلَ عَلَى اللهِ} الْآيَة، فَإِنْ
> كُنْتُم آمَنْتُم بالله فَكُفُّوا شَرَّكُم وأَذَاكم عَنَّا ثم تَرُشَّ حَوْلَ فِرَاشِك،
> فَإِنك تَبِيتُ تِلْك اللَّيْلَةَآمِن  اً من شَرِّهِم) .
> منكر.
> أخرجه الديلمي في"مسند الفردوس" (3/270 - زهر الفردوس) من
> طريق عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب الخوارزْمي: حدثنا عاصم بن عبد الله: حدثنا
> إسماعيل بن حكيم عن أبي مريم عن أبي الدرداء رفعه.
> ...


وهو بالضعيفة برقمه

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الدكتورة / سعاد سليمان الخندقاوي غفر الله لها ] 


ذكرها الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 10 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (ثلاث من كن فيه، استحق ولاية الله وطاعته: حلم أصيل يدفع سفه السفيه عن نفسه، وورع صادق يحجزه عن معاصي الله، وخلق حسن يداري به الناس) .
موضوع. أخرجه إبن أبي الدنيا في "كتاب الأولياء" (103/10 - مجموعة الرسائل) من طريق المعلى بن عيسى: نا نهشل بن سعيد القشيري عن الضحاك بن مزاحم الهلالي عن ابن عباس رفعه.
قلت. وهذا موضوع، آفته (نهشل بن سعيد) ، قال الذهبي في "المغني" (702/6673) :
"بصري واهٍ، قال ابن راهويه: كان كذاباً". وقال الحافظ:
"متروك، وكذبه إسحاق بن راهويه".
والمعلى بن عيسى - وهو: الوزان الرازي -، مجهول، قال ابن أبي حاتم: "روى عن نهشل بن سعيد، سمع منه أبي قديماً في صباه".
وأما ابن حبان، فذكره في "الثقات" (7/492 - 493) من رواية خالد بن خداش بن عجلان عنه قال: سمعت مالك بن دينار يقول: خلطتُ دقيقي برمادٍ، فأضعفني، ولو قويت عليه، ما أكلت غيرهُ!

ثم أنه منقطع، فإن الضحاك لم يلق ابن عباس.
وقد تعامى عن هذه العلل - وبخاصة الأولى منها - الشيخ عبد الله الغماري، كما هي عادته في أحاديث الفضائل ونحوها، مما له فيها هوى، فإنه إقتصر على تضعيف إسناده، فقال في أول كتابه "الحجج البينات في إثبات الكرامات"
(ص 11) :
"وروى ابن أبي الدنيا في "كتاب الأولياء" بسندٍ ضعيف عن ابن عباس رفعه ... " فذكره!
وله من مثل هذا التعامي الشيء الكثير، وقد ذكرت له أمثلة أخرى في رسالتي "غاية الآمال في بيان ضعف حديث عرض الأعمال، والرد على الغماري في تصحيحه إياه - بصحيح المقال". وهي تحت يدي لتبييضها، إعداداً لطبعها
قريباً إن شاء الله تعالى.
ثم إن في الحديث علة أخرى، وهي تفردُّ هذا الكتاب بذكر (ولاية الله) فيه، فقد روي الحديث بنحوه من طريق أخرى دونها، وقد كنت خرجتها في "الروض النضير" تحت حديث علي ابن أبي طالب نحوه (681) ، ومنها طريق أخرى عن ابن عباس بلفظ:
"ثلاثٌ من لم تكن فيه واحدة منهن، فلا تعتدّنًّ بشيء من عمله، تقوى تحجزه عن معاصي الله، أو حلم يكف به السفيه، أو خُلُقٌ يعيش به في الناس".
أخرجه الخرائطي في "مكارم الأخلاق" (1/39/25 -24 -تحقيق الدكتورة سعاد) : حدثنا أحمد بن موسى المعدل البزار: ثنا إبن أبي الزرد الأيلي: ثنا ياسين بن حماد: ثنا الخليل بن مُرة عن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن عطاء عن

ابن عباس مرفوعاً.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، الخليل بن مرة، قال الذهبي في "المغني": "ضعفه يحيى بن معين". وجزم الخافظ في "التقريب" بضعفه.
وياسين بن حماد، لم أجد له ترجمة، ومن غرائب الدكتورة المحققة، أنها لما ترجمت له قالت:
"ياسين بن حماد بن عبد الله الكلبي من أهل قنسرين، كان أبوه مجهولاً، منكر الحديث، ضعيف الحديث. ترجمته في "الجرح والتعديل" (3/ 143/628) "!
ووجه الغرابة ظاهر من ترجمتها لحماد بن عبد الرحمن أبي ياسين، وليس له ذكر في الإسناد، فلا يجوز إعلاله به - كما لا يخفى على أحد -. ثم ما يدريها أنه ابن حماد هذا، ولم يذكر في ترجمة أبيه، ولا ذكر في الإسناد أنه "قنسريني" أو
(كلبي) !
ومن أوهامها: قولها في ترجمة (أحمد بن موسى المعدل البزار) شيخ الخرائطي:
"روى عنه أبو حاتم وقال: هو مجهول، والحديث الذي رواه باطل. ترجمته في "الجرح والتعديل" (1/75/155) "!
وهذا وهم فاحش، فإن الذي في المكان الذي أشارت إليه إنما هو قول ابن أبي حاتم:
"كتبت عنه مع أبي، وهو صدوق". وسبب الوهم أنه انتقل بصرها إلى.....ترجمة (أحمد بن معدان العبدي) التي بعد الأولى، ففيها قال ابن أبي حاتم:
"سألت أبي عنه؟ فقال: هو مجهول ... "إلخ.
وثمة وهم آخر، وهو قولها:
"روى عنه أبو حاتم"!
فإن هذا ليس له ذكر في أي من الترجمتين!!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الاستاذ الشيخ / أحمد الشنقيطي رحمه الله تعالى ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 27 ) عند تعليقه على حديث ( (ما وصف لي إعرابي قط فأحببت أن أراه إلا عنترة) .
منكر. أخرجه أبو الفرج الأصبهاني في "الأغاني" (7/144 -تصحيح
الشنقيطي) عن عمر بن شبة: حدثنا ابن عائشة قال:
أُنشد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قول عنترة:
ولقد أبيت على الطوى فأظله * * * حتى أنال به كريم المأكل
فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم....فذكره.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف معضل، فإن به ابن عائشة هذا من شيوخ أحمد وأبي داود وهذه الطبقة، فبينه وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مفاوز، واسمه: عبيد الله بن محمد بن حفص..القرشي التيمي، يعرف بـ (العيشي) وبـ (العائشي) وبـ (ابن عائشة، لأنه ولد عائشة بنت طلحة بن عبيد الله، وهو راوي قصة "طلع البدر علينا ... "،
ومضت (2/63) .
وأبو الفرج الأصبهاني - اسمه: علي بن الحسين - فيه كلام كثير، مترجم في "السير" (16/201 -203) و "الميزان" و "اللسان"، ولخص القول فيه الذهبي في "المغني" فقال:
"شيعي يأتي بعجائب، يحتمل لسعة اطلاعه، فالله أعلم. قال ابن أبي الفوارس: خلط قبل موته".
ولقد كان الباعث على تخريج هذا الحديث أن حفيدة من حَفَدَتي سألتني عنه؟ فأنكرته. ثم سألتها: أين قرأتيه؟ فقدمت إلي كتاب "المطالعة والنصوص للصف الأول الثانوي الأدبي والعلمي والتجاري"، فإذا هو فيه (ص 55) -
جازمين فيه بنسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم! فبادرت إلى تخريجه أداءً للأمانة العلمية، وتحذيراً من أن ينسب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لم يقل.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الفاضل الشيخ / صبري عبد الخالق أبو ذر رحمه الله تعالى ]


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / 38 ) عند تعليقه على حديث " (كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر، وحاد يحدو: طاف الخيالان فهاجا سقما ... خيال تكنى وخيال تكتما قامت تريك خشية أن تصرما ... ساقا بخنداة وكعبا أدرما والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ينكر ذلك) .
منكر. أخرجه ابن عدي في "الكامل" (3/180) ، وابن عساكر في "التاريخ" (6/286) من طريق عمر بن شبّة أبي زيد: حدثني أبو حرب البناني - رجل من حمير من آل حجاج بن باب (وفي التاريخ: ثابت) -: ثنا
يونس بن حبيب عن رؤبة بن العجاج عن أبيه عن أبي الشعثاء عن أبي هريرة

قال: ... فذكره. وقال أبو زيد:
" وهذا خطأ، إن الشعر للعجاج، والعجاج إنما قال الشعر بعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدهر طويل، إلا أن أبا عبيدة قال: قد قال العجاج من رجزه في الجاهلية".
قلت: وهذا إسناد مظلم مسلسل بالمجهولين:
الأول: العجاج والد رؤية، لا يعرف إلا برواية ابنه هذا، ومع ذلك ذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات" (5/287) ، مع أن ابنه لا يعرف - كما يأتي -.
الثاني: رؤبة بن عجاج، فهو وإن كان معروفا أكثر من أبيه، فقد روى عنهجماعة من الثقات، لكن يبدو من ترجمته المطولة في "كامل بن عدي" (3/179 -182) ، و "تاريخ ابن عساكر" (6/284 -292) أن شهرته إنما هي في
روايته للشعر، ونظمه إياه، وليس في الحديث، بدليل أنهم لم يذكروا له إلا هذا الحديث، بل صرح ابن عدي بأنه ليس له غيره، وأشار إلى ذلك العقيلي، فإنه قال عقب هذا الحديث من طريق أخرى عنه - كما يأتي -:
"كان شاعراً، ليس له رواية يختبر بها". ولذلك قال الحافظ في "التقريب":
"ليّن الحديث". وأما ابن حبان فذكره أيضاً في "الثقات" (6/310) !
الثالث: أبو حرب البناني، لم أجد له ترجمة.
وقد خالفه في إسناده ومتنه معمر بن المثنى أبو المثنى فقال: عن رؤبة بن العجاج عن أبيه قال:
أنشدت أبا هريرة هذه القصيدة التي فيها:
وكعباً أدرما". فقال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعجبه نحو هذا من الشعر، أولها:
طاف الخيالان فهاجا سقماً.
أخرجه العقيلي (2/65) ، والبزار (3/7/2111) ، وابن عدي (3/
179) ، وابن عساكر (6/285) ، وقال العقيلي:
"لا يتابع عليه". يعني: رؤبة بن العجاج.
ومعمر بن المثنى، صدوق أخباري، ووثقه الذهبي، فرواية هذا أرجح من رواية أبي حرب المجهول - كما لا يخفى -، ولذلك خطّأ روايته عمر بن شبّة - وهو صدوق مصنف -. وخَطَّؤُه في الإسناد: أنه أدخل (أبا الشعثاء) بين العجاج وأبي هريرة.
وأما خطؤه في المتن، فهو أنه زعم أن الحادي أنشد البيتين بحضرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه لم ينكر ذلك. ورواية معمر أن الإنشاد كان بحضرة أبي هريرة بعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا أقرب، ومع ذلك فهو منكر عندي، لتفرد رؤبة عن أبيه به.
ولقد كان الباعث على تخريج هذا الحديث: أنني رأيت ابن الجوزي قد ساقه مساق المسلمات، في رده على محمد بن طاهر المقدسي، في كتابه "تلبيس إبليس" فقال (ص 355) :
"وقال ابن طاهر: (باب الدليل على استماع الغزل) ، قال العجاج: سألت أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه: طاف الخيالان فهاجا سقماً؟ فقال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: كان يُنشَد مقل هذا بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ".
قلت: فرد عليه ابن الجوزي بقوله:
"فانظر إلى ابن طاهر ما أعجبه! كيف يحترج على جواز الغناء بإنشاد الشعر!
قلت: فذكره (الطبراني) مكان (البزار) أظنه سبق قلم منه أو من الناسخ، فإنه من المستبعد جداً أن يشارك الطبراني البزار في روايته عن شيخ البزار، لتأخر طبقة الطبراني عنه. وليس في رواة الطبراني في "المعجم الصغير" فضلاً عن
شيوخه من اسمه (رفيع بن سلمة) - كما يستفاد من فهرسي لـ "الروض النضير في ترتيب وتخريج معجم الطبراني الصغير" -. وقد غقل عن هذه الحقيقة الشيخ حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي في تعليقه على "كشف الأستار" (3/7) فعقب على قول الهيثمي المتقدم بقوله:
"قلت: رواه البزار أيضاً عن رفيه بن سلمة، فليس بمجهول"!!
فنفى عنه الجهالة بناء على غفلته المذكورة. وقد تنبه لذاك الخطأ المعلق على "مختصر الزوائد" الفاضل صبري أبو ذر (2/234) ، ولكنه لم ينتبه على خطأ الشيخ الأعظمي المذكور، ولا على قول الحافظ عقب الحديث:
"قلت: هو عندي بإسناد حسن، إلا أنه اختلف في على (رؤبة) ، وعلى (العجاج) ".
قلت: فإن التحسين ينافي ما تقدم تحقيقه من جهالة رؤبة وأبيه! فتنبه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ عادل أحمد عبد الموجود , الدكتور أحمد محمد ميرة 
الشيخ علي محمد معوض , الدكتور أحمد عبد الغني الجمل 


ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 44 )
عند تعليقه على حديث " (من لها بالغناء، لم يؤذن له أن يسمع صوت الروحانيين يوم القيامة. قيل: وما الروحانيون؟ قال: قراء اهل الجنة) .
موضوع.
أخرجه الواحدي في تفسيره "الوسيط" (3/441 - 442 - طبع دار الكتب العلمية) من طريق حماد بن عمرو عن أبي موسى - من ولد أبي هريرة - عن أبيه عن جده مرفوعاً.
قلت: وهذه موضوع آفته (حماد بن عمرو) - وهو: النصيبي -، قال الذهبي في "المغني":
"روى عن الثقات موضوعات، قاله النقاش، وقال النسائي: متروك".
قلت:
 وهو معدود فيمن يضع الحديث، كما قال ابن عدي وغيره - كما يأتي في الحديث الذي بعده -
. ولذلك فاقتصار المعلقين من الشيوخ والدكاترة (!) على قولهم "حديث ضعيف" في تعليقهم على "الوسيط"، تقصير فاحش، هذا لو كان المعلق واحداً، فكيف وهو أربعة، شيخان ودكتوران!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ الفاضل / أحمد بن ميرين البلوشي غفر الله له 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 179 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (اللهم! ائتني بأحب خلقك إليك، يأكل معي من هذا الطير. فجاء أبو بكر فردَّه، وجاء عمر فردَّه، وجاء علي فأذن له) .
منكر.
أخرجه النسائي في " السنن الكبرى" (5/107/8398 -
الخصائص) ، وابن الجوزي في "العلل المتناهية" (1/226/362) من طريق مسهر بن عبد الملك عن عيسى بن عمر عن السدي عن أنس بن مالك:
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عنده طائر، فقال: ... فذكره.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، رجاله ثقات، غير (مسهر بن عبد الله) ، وهو مختلف فيه، أورده الذهبي في "المغني" وقال:
"ليس بالقوي. قال البخاري: فيه بعض النظر". وقال الحافظ في "التقريب":
"ليّن الحديث".
وبقول البخاري المذكور أعله ابن الجوزي. لكن له متابع، فقال الترمذي
حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع: أخبرنا عبيد الله بن موسى عن عيسى بن عمر به، دون ذكر أبي بكر وعمر، وقال:
"حديث حسن  غريب، لا نعرفه من حديث السدي إلا من هذا الوجه".
قلت: سفيان بن وكيع: قال الذهبي في "المغني":
"ضُعف. وقال أبو زرعة: كان يتهم بالكذب".
قلت: لكنه قد توبع، فقد رواه ابن الجوزي (363) بإسناده من طريق الدارقطني: نا محمد بن مخلد: نا حاتم بن الليث قال: نا عبيد الله بن موسى به.
وهذا إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات، إلا ما في (السدي) من الخلاف - وهو (السدي الكبير) ، واسمه: إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن -، وبه أعله ابن الجوزي فقال:
"وهذا لا يصح، لأن إسماعيل السدي قد ضعفه عبد الرحمن بن مهدي ويحيى بن معين".
وأقول - وبالله أستعين -:
لعل إعلاله بـ (عبيد الله بن موسى) - وهو: ابن أبي المختار العبسي - أولى، وذلك لسببين اثنين:
أحدهما: أن (عبيد الله) - وإن كان ثقة ومن رجال الشيخين، - ففيه كلام كثير - كما تراه في "التهذيب" وغيره -، وكان له تخاليط، ومنكرات، مع غلو في التشيع، قال ابن سعد في "الطبقات" (6/400) :
كان ثقة صدوقاً إن شاء الله، كثير الحديث، حسن الهيئة، وكان يتشيع، ويروي أحاديث في التشيع منكرة، فضعف بذلك عند كثير من الناس". وفي "التهذيب":
"قال أبو الحسن الميموني: وذُكر عنده - يعني: أحمد بن حنبل - (عبيد الله ابن موسى) ، فرأيته كالمنكر له. قال:
"كان صاحب تخليط، وحدث بأحاديث سوء، أخرج تلك البلايا فحدث بها".
قيل له: فابن فضيل؟ قال: لم يكن مثله، كان أستر منه، وأما هو فأخرج تلك الأحاديث الردية".
قلت: ولعل هذا منها - فيما يشير الإمام -، وذكر له في "العلل" (1/556/1327 -تحقيق وصي الله) حديثاًَ، وعقب عليه بقوله:
"أراه دخل لـ (عبيد الله بن موسى) إسناد حديث في إسناده حديث".
قلت: وحديث الترجمة من هذا القبيل في نقدي، لما سأذكره قريباً.
والآخر - من السببين -: أن (عبيد الله) اضطرب في إسناد الحديث، فمرة رواه عن عيسى بن عمر عن إسماعيل السدي - كما تقدم -ومرة قال: ثنا إسماعيل بن سلمان الأزرق عن أنس به مطولاً.
أخرجه البزار (3/193 -194 - كشف الأستار) : حدثنا أحمد بن عثمان ابن حكيم: ثنا عبيد الله بن موسى به. وعلقه البخاري (1/1/358) . وقال البزار:
"قد روي عن أنس من وجوه، وكل من رواه عن أنس فليس بالقوي،

قلت:
ولم يكن الحاكم مبالغاً في قوله المتقدم أنه رواه عن أنس من أصحابه زيادة على ثلاثين نفساً، فقد رأيت الأخ الفاضل أحمد البلوشي قد أبلغها هذا العدد في تعليقه على "خصائص علي" (ص29 -33)....

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ العلامة المحدث سعد بن عبد الله آل حميد حفظه الله تعالى 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 179 



عند تعليقه على حديث " (اللهم! ائتني بأحب خلقك إليك، يأكل معي من هذا الطير. فجاء أبو بكر فردَّه، وجاء عمر فردَّه، وجاء علي فأذن له) .
منكر.
أخرجه النسائي في " السنن الكبرى" (5/107/8398 -
الخصائص) ، وابن الجوزي في "العلل المتناهية" (1/226/362) من طريق مسهر بن عبد الملك عن عيسى بن عمر عن السدي عن أنس بن مالك:
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عنده طائر، فقال: ... فذكره.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، رجاله ثقات، غير (مسهر بن عبد الله) ، وهو مختلف فيه، أورده الذهبي في "المغني" وقال:
 "ليس بالقوي. قال البخاري: فيه بعض النظر". وقال الحافظ في "التقريب":
 "ليّن الحديث".
وبقول البخاري المذكور أعله ابن الجوزي. لكن له متابع، فقال الترمذي
 حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع: أخبرنا عبيد الله بن موسى عن عيسى بن عمر به، دون ذكر أبي بكر وعمر، وقال:
 "حديث حسن  غريب، لا نعرفه من حديث السدي إلا من هذا الوجه".
قلت: سفيان بن وكيع: قال الذهبي في "المغني":
 "ضُعف. وقال أبو زرعة: كان يتهم بالكذب".
قلت: لكنه قد توبع، فقد رواه ابن الجوزي (363) بإسناده من طريق الدارقطني: نا محمد بن مخلد: نا حاتم بن الليث قال: نا عبيد الله بن موسى به.
وهذا إسناد رجاله كلهم ثقات، إلا ما في (السدي) من الخلاف - وهو (السدي الكبير) ، واسمه: إسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن -، وبه أعله ابن الجوزي فقال:
 "وهذا لا يصح، لأن إسماعيل السدي قد ضعفه عبد الرحمن بن مهدي ويحيى بن معين".
وأقول - وبالله أستعين -:
لعل إعلاله بـ (عبيد الله بن موسى) - وهو: ابن أبي المختار العبسي - أولى، وذلك لسببين اثنين:
أحدهما: أن (عبيد الله) - وإن كان ثقة ومن رجال الشيخين، - ففيه كلام كثير - كما تراه في "التهذيب" وغيره -، وكان له تخاليط، ومنكرات، مع غلو في التشيع، قال ابن سعد في "الطبقات" (6/400) :
كان ثقة صدوقاً إن شاء الله، كثير الحديث، حسن الهيئة، وكان يتشيع، ويروي أحاديث في التشيع منكرة، فضعف بذلك عند كثير من الناس". وفي "التهذيب":
 "قال أبو الحسن الميموني: وذُكر عنده - يعني: أحمد بن حنبل - (عبيد الله ابن موسى) ، فرأيته كالمنكر له. قال:
 "كان صاحب تخليط، وحدث بأحاديث سوء، أخرج تلك البلايا فحدث بها".
قيل له: فابن فضيل؟ قال: لم يكن مثله، كان أستر منه، وأما هو فأخرج تلك الأحاديث الردية".
قلت: ولعل هذا منها - فيما يشير الإمام -، وذكر له في "العلل" (1/556/1327 -تحقيق وصي الله) حديثاًَ، وعقب عليه بقوله:
 "أراه دخل لـ (عبيد الله بن موسى) إسناد حديث في إسناده حديث".
قلت: وحديث الترجمة من هذا القبيل في نقدي، لما سأذكره قريباً.
والآخر - من السببين -: أن (عبيد الله) اضطرب في إسناد الحديث، فمرة رواه عن عيسى بن عمر عن إسماعيل السدي - كما تقدم -ومرة قال: ثنا إسماعيل بن سلمان الأزرق عن أنس به مطولاً.
أخرجه البزار (3/193 -194 - كشف الأستار) : حدثنا أحمد بن عثمان ابن حكيم: ثنا عبيد الله بن موسى به. وعلقه البخاري (1/1/358) . وقال البزار:
 "قد روي عن أنس من وجوه، وكل من رواه عن أنس فليس بالقوي،
 قلت : 
وقارب ذلك الأخ
الفاضل سعد بن عبد الله آل حميد في تعليقه على "مختصر استدراك الحافظ الذهبي" (3/1447 -1454) ، فأوصلها إلى خمس وعشرين طريقاً، وقد أطالا النفس في تخريجهما والكشف عن عللها. وجزاهما الله خيراً.
إلا أنني أخذت عليهما بعض الأشياء، أهمهما: أن الأول منهما لم يتكلم على الطريق الأولى التي مدارها على عبيد الله بن موسى عن عيسى بن عمر عن السدي، فأوهم بسكوته أنها سالمة من العلة، وهي في الحقيقة أقرب طرقه الثلاثين إلى السلامة، فكان الأولى به أن يعنى بها عناية خاصة.
وأما الفاضل الآخر: فأعله (3/1456) بالسدي، تبعاً لابن الجوزي، ولكنه زاد عليه إعلاله لرواية الترمذي - التي لم يسقها ابن الجوزي - بسفيان بن وكيع.
ولكنه قال:
"وأما متابعة حاتم بن الليث لسفيان بن وكيع فيتوقف فيها إلى أن يتضح من هو حاتم بن الليث هذا، فإني لم أجد له ذكراًَ في غير هذا الموضع من "علل ابن الجوزي"، ولم يذكره المزي في الرواة عن عبيد الله بن موسى، ولا الخطيب
البغدادي في شيوخ محمد بن مخلد بن حفص شيخ الدارقطني".
قلت: حاتم هذا ثقة - كما سبقت الإشارة إلى ذلك في أول هذا التخريج -، والآن لا بد من ذكر مستندي في ذلك، فأقول:
لقد ترجمه الخطيب في " تاريخ بغداد" (8/245 -246) ، وذكر في الرواة

عنه ابن مخلد هذا، ثم قال:
"وكان ثقة ثبتاً متقناً حافظاً". وقال الحافظ الذهبي في "السير" (12/519) :
"....الحافظ المكثر الثقة".
قلت: فهذه متابعة قوية جداً لسفيان بن وكيع، فلم يبق كبير فائدة لإعلال الحديث بإسماعيل السدي عند الفاضل وغيره، ولا سيما وقد ردها الحافظ العسقلاني على الشيخ القزويني في رده المطبوع في آخر "المشكاة" (3/314)
بقوله:
"قلت: أخرج له مسلم، ووثقه جماعة، منهم: شعبة وسفيان ويحيى القطان".
وقد خفيت عليهم جميعاً علة الحديث الحقيقية في هذه الطرق، وهي وهم عبيد الله بن موسى واضطرابه في إسناده، قال: (إسماعيل السدي) ... مكان:
(إسماعيل بن سلمان) ، كما سبق بيانه -. وهو مما لم أسبق إليه -فيما علمت.
فإن أصبت، فمن الله وفضله، وإن أخطأت، فمن نفسي. والله تعالى أسأل أن يغفر لي ذنبي، وخطئي وعمدي، وكل ذلك عندي.
"ثم صحت الرواية عن علي، وأبي سعيد، وسفينة".
وسكت عنه الذهبي هنا في "التلخيص"، فلم يتعقبه بشيء، وإنما تعقبه في "جزءه" الذي جمعه في هذا الحديث فقال
لا والله ما صح من ذلك شيء 
نقله تلميذه ابن كثير في " تاريخه " ...
قلت: وما حنث الذهبي رحمه الله، فقد بين ابن كثير علل الطرق عن هؤلاء الأصحاب الثلاثة - كما بين علل كثير من الطرق المشار إليها آنفاً -، وختم ذلك كله بقوله:
"وبالجملة، ففي القلب من صحة هذا الحديث نظر، وإن كثرت طرقه. والله أعلم".
قلت: تقوية الحديث بكثرة الطرق الضعيفة ليست قاعدة مضطردة - كما هو مشروح في علم المصطلح -، فكم من حديث كثرت طرقه، ومع ذلك ضعفه العلماء كحديث: "من حفظ على أمتي أربعين حديثاً ... " وغيره. ولذلك قال الحافظ الزيلعي في كتابه القيم "نصب الراية لأحاديث الهداية" (1/358 -
360) :
"وأحاديث الجهر - وإن كثرت رواتها، لكنها - كلها ضعيفة، وكم من حديث كثرت رواته، وتعددت طرقه، وهو حديث ضعيف، كحديث الطير".
ومن هذا القبيل حديث قصة الغرانيق، ولي فيها رسالة نافعة مطبوعة.
ولهذا لم نر الحفاظ المتقدمين أعملوا هذه القاعدة هنا، بل صرحوا بضعف الحديث -كما تقدم عن الإمام البخاري والعقيلي والبزار، وأبي يعلى الخليلي -، بل إن هذا نقل رده عن جميع أهل الحديث -كما سبق -. ولقد كان من هؤلاء الذين ضعفوه ولم يلتفتوا إلى طرقه الحاكم نفسه، فيما ذكره الذهبي في ترجمته
من "السير" (17/168) :
أنهم كانوا في مجلس، فسئل أبو عبد الله الحاكم عن حديث الطير؟ فقال:
"لا يصح، ولو صح، لما كان أحد أفضل من علي بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ".
قال الذهبي عقبه:
"فهذه حكاية قوية، فما باله أخرج حديث الطير في "المستدرك"؟! فكأنه اختلف اجتهاده، وقد جمعت طرق حديث الطير في جزء".
قلت: وقد أشار الحاكم بجوابه المذكور إلى حقيقة علمية مقطوع بها عند أهل السنة، ولا يرتاب فيها إلا الرافضة وأمثالهم من فرق الضلالة، وهي أن أفضل الصحابة بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الإطلاق أبو بكر، ثم عمر رضي الله عنهما، كما جاء من طرق عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه وبعضها في "صحيح البخاري"، وهي
مخرجة في آخر المجلد الثاني من "ظلال الجنة في تخريج كتاب السنة".
وكذلك، فحديث الطير يخالف حديث عمرو بن العاص: أنه سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أحب الناس إليك؟ قال: "عائشة". قال: قلت: من الرجال؟ قال: "أبوها".
متفق عليه. (انظر مقدمة المجلد الثالث من "المشكاة") . ولذلك قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في رده على الشيعي في "منهاج السنة" (4/99) :
"إن حديث الطائر من المكذوبات الموضوعات عند أهل العلم والمعرفة بحقائق النقل ... "؟ في بحث له قيم، فراجعه.
قلت: ومن الغرائب أنه أصاب الذهبي في هذا الحديث من اختلاف الاجتهاد ما أصاب الحاكم، فإنه في كتابه "المنتقى من منهاج الاعتدال" نقل (ص 472 -
) قول ابن تيمية المذكور وخلاصة بحثه المشار إليه وأقره، وهو الحق الذي لا ريب فيه، ولكنه في مكان آخر من كتابه "السير" رأيته يقول (13/233) :
"وحديث الطير -على ضعفه - فله طرق جمة، وقد أفردتها في جزء، ولم يثبت، ولا أنا بالمعتقد بطلانه"!
وذكر نحوه في "التذكرة"، إلا أنه قال في طرقه:
"ومجموعها يوجب أن يكون الحديث له أصل"!
قلت: هذا كلام مجمل لا يروي ولا يشفي، ولذلك فإني أوجه السؤال التالي إلى الحافظ الذهبي ومن وافقه من الحفاظ كالعسقلاني ومن قلده من بعض المتأخرين (1) :
ماهو هذا الأصل الذي يراد إثباته ولو بأدنى درجات الإثبات -ألا وهو الحسن لغيره -، فإن الحديث فيه اضطراب كثير جداً، كما بينه الأخ الفاضل الشيخ سعد ابن آل حميد، فقال جزاه الله خيراً (ص 1470) :
"وبالجملة، فالحديث لا ينقصه كثرة طرق، وإنما يفتقر إلى سلامة المتن، فإنما أنكر من الأئمة هذا الحديث لما يظهر من متنه من تفضيل علي على الشيخين رضي الله عنهم، بالإضافة لما في متنه من ركة اللفظ والاضطراب.
فمما يدل على سقوط هذا الحديث اضطراب الرواة في متنه، فالمتأمل في متن الحديث من الطرق المتقدمة يجد الاختلاف ظاهراً بين الروايات، وهذه بعض الأمثلة..".
قلت: فذكر خمسة منها، سبقه إلى ثلاثة منها الأخ البلوشي (ص 34 -35) .
وقد غفل كلاهما عن المثال الأقوى، وهو أن في رواية لابن عساكر (12/242) بلفظ:
"اللهم! ائتني برجل يحب الله ورسوله".
وكذا في رواية (12/244) أخرى وزاد:
"ويحبه الله ورسوله".
وفي ثالث بلفظ:
"اللهم! أدخل علي من تحبه وأحبه".
رواه ابن مردويه في الطريق (الرابع عشر) عند ابن الجوزي.
قلت: فلو أن الحديث كان في أكثر طرقه بلفظ من هذه الألفاظ المتفقة المعنى -، ولم تكن باسم التفضيل "أحب خلقك" -، لكان من الممكن القول بثبوته، ويكون كحديث الراية الصحيح الذي في بعض رواياته:
"لأعطين الراية رجلاً يفتح الله على يديه، يحب الله ورسوله، ويحبه الله ورسوله ... " رواه البخاري (4210) ، ومسلم (7/127) . لكن الواقع أن أكثر الروايات بلفظ اسم التفضيل: "أحب".. ومن هنا جاء الحكم عليه بالوضع -كما تقدم -.
والمقصود: أن قول الذهبي في طرق الحديث: "ومجموعها يوجب أن يكون الحديث له أصل" إن يعنِ طرقه التي فيها لفظ: "أحب" الصريح بالتفضيل، فهو

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ الفاضل / حسين إبراهيم زهران غفر الله له " مؤلف : جامع فهارس الثقات " ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 264 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (خُذ، البس ما كساك الله ورسوله. قاله للبراء لما ألبسه خاتماً من ذهب) .
منكر.
أخرجه أحمد (4/ 294) - والسياق له -، وأبو يعلى (3/ 259) ، والطحاوي في "شرح معاني الآثار " (2/ 350) من طريق محمد بن مالك قال:

رأيت على البراء خاتماً من ذهب، وكان الناس يقولون له: لم تختَّم بالذهب، وقد نهى عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقال البراء: بينا نحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبين يديه غنيمة يقسمها، سبي وخُرثيَّ، قال: فقسمها حتى بقي هذا الخاتم، فرفع طرفه، فنظر إلى أصحابه، ثم خفض، ثم رفع طرفه إليهم، ثم خفض، ثم رفع طرفه، فنظر إليهم، (وفي رواية فقال: من ترون أحق بهذا؟) ، ثم قال: أي براء! [ادن] ، فجئته حتى قعدت بين يديه، ف
أخذ الخاتم فقبض على كرسوعي، ثم قال: ... فذكره. قال: وكان البراء يقول: كيف تأمروني أن أضع ما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " البس ما كساك الله ورسوله "؟!
قلت: وهذا إسناد ليس بذاك - كما قال الحازمي في " الاعتبار " (ص 187) -، وعلته محمد بن مالك هذا - وهو: الجوزجاني أبو المغيرة -: ذكره ابن حبان في"الضعفاء "، وقال: (2/ 259) :
"خادم البراء بن عازب. يروي عن البراء بن عازب، أي: سمع منه ... يخطىء كثيراً، لا يجوز الاحتجاج بخبره إذا انفرد، لسلوكه غير مسلك الثقات في الأخبار ".
وسكت عنه البخاري في " التاريخ "، وأما أبو حاتم فروى ابنه عنه أنه قال:
" لا بأس به ".
ولم يتنبه الذين جاؤوا من بعده، كابن الجوزي، فإنه ذكره في " الضعفاء " (2/ 95/3173) ، وذكر مختصر كلام ابن حبان، وقال الذهبي في "الكاشف":

"فيه لين ". وقال الحافظ في " التقريب ":
" صدوق يخطئ كثيراً".
فكأنهما لخصا كلام ابن حبان وأبي حاتم، وجمعا بين قوليهما.
وخالفهما الهيثمي، فقال في " المجمع " (5/ 151) :
"رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى باختصار، ومحمد بن مالك مولى البراء، وثقه ابن حبان، وأبو حاتم، ولكن قال ابن حبان: لم يسمع من البراء.
قلت: قد وثقه، وقال: " رأيت " فصرح، وبقية رجاله ثقات ".
هذا كلامه. ولي عليه ملاحظتان:
الأولى: نسبته التوثيق لأبي حاتم فيه تسامح، فإنه لم يوثقه، وإنما قال فيه:
" لا بأس به " - كما تقدم -. وقد فرق بينهما ابنه عبد الرحمن في أول الجزء الأول
من كتابه (ص 37) :
" ووجدت الألفاظ في الجرح والتعديل على مراتب شتى:
1 - فإذا قيل للواحد: إنه ثقة، أو متقن ثبت، فهو ممن يحتج بحديثه.
2 - وإذا قيل له: إنه صدوق، أو محله الصدق، أو لا بأس به، فهو ممن يكتب
حديثه، وينظر فيه، وهي المنزلة الثانية،.. ".
والأخرى: ما عزاه لابن حبان من القول والتوثيق، إنما يعني: أنه ذكره في كتابه " الثقات "، وهو ما صرح به الحافظ المزي في " التهذيب "، وتبعه الحافظ العسقلاني في " تهذيبه "، ولم نره في " الثقات " المطبوع، ولا ورد له ذكر في
جامع فهارس الثقات " للأخ حسين إبراهيم زهران، ولا في فهرسي "تيسير الانتفاع"، بل ولا في كتاب الهيثمي نفسه " ترتيب الثقات "! فلعله وقع له ولغيره في بعض النسخ. والله أعلم.
على أن جزم ابن حبان بأنه لم يسمع من البراء ينافيه تصريحه في الحديث بقوله: " رأيت"، كما قال الهيثمي، ولذلك تعقبه الحافظ في "التهذيب " بقوله:
" فهذا ينفي قوله أنه لم يسمع من البراء إلا أن يكون عنده غير صادق، فما كان ينبغي له أن يورده في (كتاب الثقات) ".
قلت: وهذا الاعتراض وارد، إن كان قد أورده فيه. والله أعلم.
وقد صح من الحديث لبس البراء خاتم الذهب بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخرج ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " (8/ 0 47) ، وابن سعد في " الطبقات " (4/ 368) ، والطحاوي - أيضاً - من طرق عن أبي السفر - (واسمه: سعيد بن يُحمِد) - قال: " رأيت على البراء خاتماً من ذهب ".
وإسناده صحيح، كما قال الحافظ.
ثم أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة (8/ 468 - 469) من طريق شعبة عن أبي إسحاق قال: ... فذكره.
وإسناده صحيح أيضاً. وقد ثبت مثله عن جماعة من الصحابة، وذكر بعض الآثار عنهم الحافظ، قال:
" وأغربها ما جاء عن البراء الذي روى النهي".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ / سطام بن عائض الحري غفر الله له مؤلف كتاب " الممنوع والجائز في أحكام الجنائز " ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 267 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (افعلوا بميتكم ما تفعلون بعروسِكم) .
لا أصل له.
قال الحافظ في " التلخيص " (2/ 106) :
" هذا الحديث ذكره الغزالي في " الوسيط " بلفظ: " افعلوا بموتاكم ما تفعلون بأحيائكم ". وتعقبه ابن الصلاح بقوله: " بحثت عنه فلم أجده ثابتاً". وقال أبو ضامة في " كتاب السواك ": هذا الحديث غير معروف ".
قلت: وإنما المعروف أنه عن بعض السلف، فقال بكر - وهو: ابن عبد الله المزني - قدمت المدينة، فسألت عن غسل الميت؟ فقال بعضهم:
اصنع بميتك كما تصنع بعروسك، غيرأن لا تخلقه.
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " (3/ 245) ، وإسناده صحيح - كما قال الحافظ - لكن منتهاه إلى بعضٍٍ لم يسم.

ولقد كان الباعث على تخريج الحديث والكشف عن حاله تحذيراً من الاغترار بما جاء في كتيب لأحد المعاصرين أسماه " الممنوع والجائز من أحكام الجنائز "، جاء فيه تحت عنوان (أمور ينبغي مراعاتها والتنبيه عليها في تغسيل الميت) ، فقال
(ص 101 -102) :
" 19 - أن يصنع بالميت كما يصنع بالعروس وهذا مروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "!
والعجيب من أمر مؤلفه أنه قال في مقدمته (ص 12) :
" وقد عنيت بتخريج الأحاديث الصحيحة من مظانها، وتحاشيت الاستدلال بالأحاديث الضعيفة بقدر المستطاع، وإن وجدت، نبهت عليها، وذكرت كلام أهل العلم فيها ".
فلم يف بتعهده هذا في هذا الحديث، بل ساقه مساق الأحاديث الصحيحة، دون أيما عزو أو تخريج، مع أنه قد ساقه قبل في صفحة (96) على أنه من قول أنس رضي الله عنه، وقال في التعليق:
" (2) حاشية الروض المربع (3/ 46) ". ولم أجده في الطبعة التي عندي منها! فالظاهر أنه اختلط عليه المرفوع بالموقوف.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور الفاضل / عمر بن عبد السلام التدمري غفر الله له محقق " تاريخ الذهبي " ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 293 )
عند تعليقه على حديث " (يا أبا هريرة! ألا أدئلك على كنز من كنوز الجنة؟ لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، لا ملجأ ولا منجا من الله إلا إليه) .
منكر بزيادة: (لا ملجأ ... ) .
أخرجه النسائي في " عمل اليوم والليلة "
(295/ 358) ، والحاكم (1/ 517) ، والبيهقي في " شعب الإيمان " (1/444/ 659) والطيالسي في " مسنده" (322/ 2456) ، وأحمد (2/ 309 و5 52) ، والبزار أيضاً (4/ 6 1/ 89 0 3) ، والطبراني في " الدعاء " (3/1540/1636) ، ومن طريقه الذهبي في " التاريخ " (6/177 - 178) كلهم من طريق إسرائيل وأبي الأحوص عن أبي إسحاق عن كميل بن زياد عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ... فذكره. وقال الحاكم:
" صحيح الإسناد "! ووافقه الذهبي!
كذا قالا. ويدفعه أمران:
أحد هما: اختلاط وعنعنة أبي إسحاق - وهو: السبيعي -.
والآخر: المخالفة لعبد الرحمن بن عابس قال: سمعت كميل بن زياد به، دون قوله: " لا ملجأ ... " إلخ.
أخرجه أحمد (2/ 520) : ثنا سليمان بن داود: أنا شعبة عن عبد الرحمن ابن عابس قال: سمعت كميل بن زياد به، وزاد:
" أحسبه يقول: أسلم عبدي واستسلم ". وأخرجه الطبراني (1633) من طرق عن شعبة به ولم يشك ...
وابن عابس هذا: ثقة من رجال الشيخين، فالسند صحيح، والزيادة المذكورة قد تابعه عليها عمرو بن ميمون عن أبي هريرة دون أي شك، وهو مخرج في "الصحيحة " (1528) .
وقد خولف شعبة من جابر بن الحر الجعفي عن عبد الرحمن بن عابس ... به، مثل رواية أبي إسحاق.
أخرجه الشجري في " الأمالي " (2/ 301) .
قلت: وجابر هذا: غير معروف، لم يزد الذهبي على قوله في " الميزان":
" قال الأزدي: يتكلمون فيه ".
فمثله مخالفته مردودة منكرة، ولا سيما إذا كان المخالف شعبة بن الحجاج جبل الحفظ. ثم رأيت أحمد قد أخرجه (2/ 535) من طريق جابر هذا دون الزيادة.
وأصل هذه الزيادة مقطوع من قول مكحول التابعي، جاء في رواية هشام بن الغاز عنه عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً نحو حديث الترجمة بتقديم وتأخير. وفيه:
"قال مكحول: فمن قال: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، ولا منجا من الله إلا إليه، كشف عنه سبعين باباً من الضر، أدناهن الفقر ".
أخرجه الترمذي (3596) وقال:
" حديث ليس إسناده بمتصل، مكحول لم يسمع من أبي هريرة ".
قلت: ومن هذا التخريج والتحقيق يتبين لمن وقف على تخريج الحافظ المنذري للحديث أنه لم يكن مسدداً فيه، فإنه:
أولاً: ساق الحديث في "الترغيب " (2/ 255) من رواية الترمذي هذه، ونقل عنه إعلاله إياه بالانقطاع، ثم قال:
" ورواه النسائي - والبزار مطولاً - ورفعا: " ولا ملجأ من الله إلا إليه ". ورواتهما ثقات يحتج بهم"!
فسكت عن اختلاط وعنعنة أبي إسحاق! ولم يتنبه لمخالفته لابن عابس الثقة!!
ثم زاد ضغثاً على إبالة، فقال:
وثانياً: ثم قال: " ورواه الحاكم وقال: صحيح ولا علة له. ولفظه (ثم ساقه باللفظ الصحيح الذي ليس فيه الزيادة، والخرج في" الصحيحة ") ، ثم قال:
"وفي رواية له وصححها أيضاً قال: يا أبا هريرة! ألا أدلك ... " فذكر حديث الترجمة، فأوهم أنها من غير طريق النسائي والبزار، وهي هي - كما ذكرنا في التخريج -!
ونحوه في التخليط قول الهيثمي في " المجمع " (0 1/ 98 - 99) - بعد أن [ساق] حديث الترجمة في حديث مطول عن أبي هريرة -:
" رواه البزار مطولاً هكذا، ومختصراً، ورجالهما رجال الصحيح، غير كميل ابن زياد، وهو ثقة،. وفاته عزوه لأحمد.
ووجه الخلط يتبين لك، إذا عرفت أنه يعني بالمختصير رواية البزار (رقم 3088) من رواية شعبة عن ابن عابس، التي ليس فيها الزيادة، ورواها الحاكم - كما ذكرت
في (ثانياً) -!
وجهل هذه الحقائق كلها المعلقون الثلاثة، والمدعون التحقيق، فوقفوا في تعليقهم على طبعتهم الحسناء (!) لـ " الترغيب " (2/ 433) فوقفوا موقفاً وسطاً - أنصاف حلول -، فصدروا الحديث - كعادتهم الغالبة - بقولهم:
" حسن، رواه ... " ونقلوا فيه قول الهيثمي، وتصحيح الحاكم والذهبي!!!
وليس في كلامهم التحسين المدعى، وقد عرفت من التحقيق، أنه ليس إلا ما هو صحيح ثابت، أو ضعيف منكر. وهكذا يستر مدعو العلم جهلهم بمثل هذا التوسط الذي ينافي الواقع!
ثم إنني أقول: يبدو لي أن زيادة " لا ملجأ ... " من تخاليط أبي إسحاق السييعي، فقد رواها قبل اختلاطه في حديث (ما يقال إذا أتى فراشه) ، كذلك رواه عنه الثوري وشعبة أنه سمع البراء، فلما حدث به بعد الاختلاط، اختلطت
عليه بحديث الترجمة، وأدخلها في حديث أبي هريرة! وإنما هي في حديثه عن البراء، وهو مخرج في المجلد السادس من " الصحيحة " (2889) ، وقد صدر والحمد لله.

وقد خلط في تخريج الحديث معلق آخر، وهو محقق " تاريخ الذهبي" الدكتور (تدمري) ، فقد عزا حديثه للشيخين وأصحاب " السنن " - إلا النسائي - وأحمد، دون أن يستثني الزيادة، فأوهم القراء أنها صحيحة، وأنها عندهم
جميعا!!
وإن من غرائبه أنه عزاه لأحمد في أكثر من عشرين موضعاً بأرقامها وأجزائه منه، وفيها ما ليس من حديث أبي هريرة ودون أن ينبه على ذلك، فكأن المقصود تسويد السطور وتكثيرها، وليس التحقيق! واللة المستعان

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

مؤلف رسالة " كشف الأكنة عما قيل : إنه بدعة وهو سنة " الجزائري / عبد الوهاب  مهية المسيلي  عفا الله عنه ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 309 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (كان يدعو في دبر صلاة الظهر: اللهم خَلّص الوليد، وسلمة بن هشام، وعياش بن أبي ربيعة،
وضعفة المسلمين من أيدي المشركين، الذين {لا يستطيعون حيلة ولا يهتدون سبيلا} ) .
منكر بذكر: (دبر صلاة الظهر) .
أخرجه ابن جرير الطبري في " التفسير" (5/ 150) من طريق حماد عن علي بن زيد عن عبيد الله أو إبراهيم بن عبد الله القرشي عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، لسوء حفظ علي بن زيد - وهو ابن جدعان - واختلاطه، وقد اضطرب في إسناده ومتنه؛ فرواه عبد الوارث فقال: ثنا علي بن زيد عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة:
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رفع يديه بعدما سلم وهو: مستقبل الكعبة، فقال:
اللهم! خلص الوليد، وعياش بن أبي ربيعة ... إلخ. وهذا أنكر من الأول؛ لقوله: " بعدما سلّم ".
أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم في " التفسير " (1/ 174/ 1) ، والبزار في " مسنده (4/ 50/ 3172 - كشف
أما اللفظ الأول: " دبر "؛ فليس نصاً بما بعد السلام؛ فقد يأتي بمعنى قبل السلام - كما قرره شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في بعض تحقيقاته -.
وهذا هو الأقرب إلى المحفوظ عن أبي هريرة؛ أن الدعاء المذكور كان قبل السجود الأول في الركعة الأخيرة؛ صح ذلك عنه من طرق، منها: الزهري عن سعيد عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا رفع رأسه من الركوع في صلاة الصبح في آخر ركعة قنت.
وهو مخرج في " الصحيحة " (2071) . ورواه مسلم من هذا الوجه، وزاد:
" ثم يقول: وهو قائم: اللهم! أنجِ الوليد بن الوليد، وسلمة بن هشام ... " الحديث.
وكذلك رواه البخاري (804، 1006، 4597) ، ومسلم أيضاً، وأحمد (2/255) وغيرهم من طرق أخرى عن أبي هريرة، وزاد أحمد:
"في الركعة الآخرة من صلاة الظهر، وصلاة العشاء [الآخرة] ، وصلاة الصبح ".
وهو مخرج في " الإرواء " (2/ 165) ، و" صحيح أبي داود) (1294) من طريق واحدة منها، وهي أبي سلمة عنه.
وكل طريق من هذه الطرق - وبخاصة الطريق الأولى، وهي طريق الزهري المتابع لابن جدعان سنداً، والخالف له متناً - كل واحدة من هذه الطرق - كافية للحكم على قوله فيه: " بعدما سلّم " بالنكارة؛ فكيف بها مجتمعة؟

وقد جهل أو تجاهل هذه الحقيقة العلمية ذاك الجزائري المؤلف لرسالته التي أسماها: " كشف الأكنة عما قيل: إنه بدعة وهو سنة "؛ فحاول تقوية حديث ابن جدعان بلفظيه متجاهلاً أقوال الجارحين له، مقتصراً على من قال فيه: " صدوق"، ومنهم الترمذي، مع أن تمام كلامه يلتقي مع أقوال الجارحين له، فإنه قال:
" إلا أنه ربما رفع الشيء الذي يوقفه غيره ".
ولست بحاجة إلى سرد أقوال الجارحين له؛ فإنها معروفة عند المشتغلين بهذا الفن، فحسبي الآن أن أنقل قول الحافظ العسقلاني في " التقريب ":
"ضعيف ".
وأن أتبعه بتأكيد ضعفه بمخالفته للإمام الثقة الحجة التابعي الجليل الحافظ الزهري ومن تبعه من الثقات - كما تقدم -. فلست أدري هل [وعى] ذاك الجزائري هذه الحقيقة العلمية، أم هو التزبب قبل التحصرم؟! وله من مثل هذا
الشيء الكثير، فانظر على سبيل المثال الحديث المتقدم برقم (5701) .
ولا يفوتني أن أذكر هنا أنه دلس على القراء، وأوهم أن الحافظ ابن كثير قوى هذا الحديث بنقله عنه أنه قال في " التفسير ":
" ولهذا الحديث شاهد في " الصحيح " من غير هذا الوجه - كما تقدم - ".
والحافظ يشير بقوله هذا (1/ 542) إلى رواية البخاري التي كان ذكرها قبيل حديث الترجمة، وهو من رواية أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة التي أشرت إليها آنفاً، وليس فيها لفظ " دبر " ولا قوله: " بعدما سلم "، وإنما فيها دعاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم على المشركين، فهذا فقط هو مقصود الحافظ، وأما سائره فمنكر - كما تقدم بيانه -، وهو
جلي ظاهر لا يخفى على من أوتي حظاً من هذا العلم، وكان بعيداً عن الهوى، 
نسأل الله السلامة ..
قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه 

وقد سئلت اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء برئاسة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله في فتوى رقم ( 19185 ) 
ما رأيكم في كتاب " كشف الأكنة عما قيل أنه بدعة وهو سنة للمؤلف ؟ 
الجواب :
بعد النظر والاطلاع على الكتاب المذكور تبين ان مؤلفه ليس من اهل العلم والتحقيق الذين تؤخذ عنهم الأحكام الشرعية وقد ذكر أشياء على أنها من السنن وهي من البدع والواجب الرجوع الى كتب العلماء المحققين المشهود لهم بالديانة والأمانة والرسوخ في العلم " انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / أبي الأشبال حسن بن أمين بن المندوه عفا الله عنه ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 327 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (يَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ الْحَجَرَ الأَسْوَدَ، وَالرُّكْنَ الْيَمَانِيَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ، وَلَهُمَا عَيْنَانِ وَلِسَانٌ وَشَفَتَانِ يَشْهَدَانِ لِمَنِ اسْتَلَمَهُما بِالْوَفَاءِ) .
منكر بذكر: (الركن اليماني) .
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير"
(11/ 82 1/ 11432) قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن أحمد الوكيعي: ثنا بكر بن محمد القرشي: ثنا الحارث بن غسان عن ابن جريج عن عطاء عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، رجاله كلهم ثقات؛ غير بكر بن محمد القرشي، وشيخه الحارث بن غسان؛ فقال الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " (3/ 242) بعدما عزاه للطبراني:
"وكلاهما لم أعرفه ".
قلت: هذا الشيخ يحتمل أن يكون (الحارث بن غسان المزني) ؛ ذكره ابن حبان في (أتباع التابعين) من كتابه "الثقات " (6/ 175) برواية أخرى عنه، فإن يكن هو، فقد نص أبو حاتم أنه " مجهول ".
ثم ترجح عندي أنه هو؛ فقد رأيت العقيلي قد أورده في "الضعفاء" (2/218 - 219) ، وذكر له حديثين أحدهما بالرواية الأخرى المشار إليها، والآخر بروايته هذه عن ابن جريج.. بحديث آخر، وقال:
"لا يتابع عليهما، وقد حدث بمناكير ".
وأقره الذهبي والعسقلاني، وذكر هذا توثيق ابن حبان إياه، وقول الأزدي:
" ليس بذاك".
وإن مما يؤكد ضعف الحديث ونكارته: أنه صح من حديث سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً دون ذكر الركن. حسنه الترمذي، وصححه ابن خزيمة، وابن حبان، والضياء المقدسي في " المختارة " (60/ 235/ 1) ، فانظر التعليق على " المشكاة " (2578) ، و" صحيح ابن خزيمة " (2735 و 2736) .
(تنبيه) : من أحاديث (الحارث بن غسان) هذا: الحديث الأول من الحديثين المشار إليهما - آنفاً - عند العقيلي، وهو بلفظ:
 يجاء (وفي رواية: يؤتى) يوم القيامة بصحف مختمة ... " الحديث.
أخرجه من طريق عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب الحجبي عن الحارث بن غسان المزني (الأصل: المري) قال: ثنا أبو عمران الجوني عن أنس بن مالك مرفوعاً.
ومن هذا الوجه أخرجه الدارقطني في " سننه " (1/ 51/ 2) ، والأصبهاني في " ترغيبه " (1/ 82 - 83) ، والطبراني في " المعجم الأوسط " (3/ 287/2624) ؛ ولكن وقع عنده (الحارث بن عبيد أبو قدامة) ! ويغلب على ظني أنه تحريف من بعض النساخ للأسباب الآتية:
أولاً: خالفته لرواية العقيلي والدارقطني، وهي من طريقين عن (الحجبي) عن (الحارث بن غسان) .
ثانياً: مخالفته لصنيع العقيلي؛ فإنه أورده في ترجمة (الحارث بن غسان) ، وصرح بأنه لا يتابع عليه؛ كما تقدم.
ثالثاً: أن البزار أخرجه في " مسنده " (3435 - كشف الأ ستار) ، والطبراني أيضاً في " الأوسط " (7/ 82/ 6129) ؛ كلاهما من طريق عمر بن يحيى الرملي، والبيهقي في " شعب الإيمان " (5/ 335/ 6836) من طريق إبراهيم ابن عرعرة، وأبو الشيخ في " التوبيخ" (192/ 160) عنهما قالا: ثنا الحارث بن غسان: نا أبو عمران الجوني به. وقال البيهقي:
"كذلك رواه جماعة عن (الحارث بن غسان) ".
رابعاً: تصريح غير ما واحد من الحفاظ بتفرد ابن غسان هذا به......
(تنبيه آخر) : حول الحداثة أيضاً:
ا - نقل المعلق (م) على كتاب " التوبيخ " كلام الهيثمي المتقدم في قوله:
ورجال أحدهما رجال (الصحيح) "، فقال رداً عليه:
"قلت: وهذا ليس بصحيح؛ لما بينا من حال الحارث بن غسان (م) ".
قلت: وهذا يشبه - إلى حد كبير - ما صنعه المعلقون الثلاثة في المثال الثاني، من حيث إنَّ هذا الراد لم يقف على إسناد الطبراني الآخر، فحمله على إسناد الآخرين!!
2 - أورد الدكتور (قلعجي) حديث الصحف هذا في، فهرس الأحاديث الصحيحة، الذي ألحقه بآخر " الضعفاء " للعقيلي (4/ 525) ، مع الإشارة إلى موضعه من " الضعفاء " جزءاً وصفحة. ولا أجد لهذا الخطأ الفاحش [مبرراً] إلا الجهل الفاضح بهذا العلم! ولعله رأى قول الهيثمي المتقدم:
" ورجال أحدهما رجال (الصحيح) "، فظن أنه يعني أنه صحيح! وليس كذلك - كما هو معلوم -، ونبهت على ذلك أكثر من مرة، وهذا؛ لو سلم من الخطأ الذي سبق بيانه. فليتأمل القراء ضرر الحداثة في هذا العلم، فهذا يصحح الحديث الضعيف لجهله، وسوء فهمه لعبارة الهيثمي، وذاك يخطئه لعدم وقوفه على إسناده الآخر، وإن كان خطأ هذا أقل من الأول - كما هو ظاهر -.
وللدكتور في هذا الفهرس أحاديث أخرى ضعيفة صححها! كما أنه على العكس من ذلك: أورد أحاديث صحيحة في " فهرس الأحاديث الضعيفة"!
ولا أستبعد أن يكون هذا الجهل المزدوج من صبيانه الذين يستأجرهم بدريهمات معدودات - كما يقول البعض -، وهذا؛ إذا أحسن الظن بعلم الدكتور (!) . والله أعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ أبو عبية فهيم الأزهري اللبناني غفر الله له  ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 453 )
عند تعليقه على حديث " (قَصْرٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ مِنْ لُؤْلُؤَةٍ، فِيهَا سَبْعُونَ دَارًا مِنْ يَاقُوتَةٍ حَمْرَاءَ، فِي كُلِّ دَارٍ سَبْعُونَ بَيْتًا مِنْ زُمُرُّدَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ، في َكُلُّ بَيْتٍ سَبْعُونَ سَرِيرًا، عَلَى كُلِّ سَرِيرٍ سَبْعُونَ فِرَاشًا مِنْ كُلِّ لَوْنٍ، عَلَى كُلِّ فِرَاشٍ امْرَأَةٌ [من الحورِ العين] ، فِي كُلِّ بَيْتٍ سَبْعُونَ مَائِدَةً، عَلَى كُلِّ مَائِدَةٍ سَبْعُونَ لَوْنًا مِنَ الطَّعَامِ. فِي كُلِّ بَيْتٍ سَبْعُونَ وَصِيْفًا وَوَصِيفَةً، وَيُعْطَى الْمُؤْمِنُ مِنَ الْقُوَّةِ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَى ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ فِي غَدَاةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ) .

منكر جداً.
أخرجه البزار في " مسنده " (3/ 51 - 52/ 2217 - الكشف) ، والطبري في " تفسيره " (9 1/ 124) ، وابن أبي الدنيا في " صفة الجنة " (63/ 181) ، والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " (18/ 160 - 161) وفي " الأوسط " (5/ 431/ 4846) - الشطر الأ ول منه -، والحسين المروزي في " زيادات الزهد" (550/ 1577) ، وأبو نعيم في " صفة الجنة " (0 21 - 1 21/ 377 - تحقيق الأخ علي رضا) ، والبيهقي في " البعث " (160/ 281) ، وابن الجوزي في " الموضوعات " (3/ 252 -253) ؛ كلهم من طريق جسر بن فرقد عن الحسن - وأدخل بينهما بعضهم رجلاً - عن عمران بن حصين وأبي هريرة قالا:
سئل رصول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قوله: {ومساكن طيبة في جنات عدن} ؟
قال: ... فذكره. وقال البزار:
" لا نعلم له طريقاً إلا هذا، و (جسر) : ليّن الحديث، وقد حدث عنه أهل العلم، والحسن: فلا يصح سماعه عن أبي هريرة من رواية الثقات".
وقال ابن الجوزي:
" هذا حديث موضوع على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي إسناده جسر؛ قال يحيى:
ليس بشيء، لا يكتب حديثه. وقال ابن حبان: خرج عن حد العدالة ".
قلت: عبارة ابن حبان في" الضعفاء " (1/ 317) :
" كان ممن غلب عليه التقشف، حتى أغضى عن تعهد الحديث؛ فأخذ يهم إذا روى، ويخطىء إذا حدث، حتى ... ".
قلت: فالظاهر أنه أصابته غفلة الصالحين؛ فروى ما لا أصل له؛ فإن لوائح الصنع والوضع في هذا الحديث ظاهرة، وقد نقل بعضهم عن الحافظ ابن كثير أنه قال:
"الأشبه أنه موضوع ".

ولم أره في كتابه " النهاية " (2/ 240 - تحقيق أبو عبية فهيم الأزهري) ، فالذي فيه:
" قلت: وهذا الحديث غريب، فإن هذا (الجسر) ضعيف جداً، وإذا كان (الجسر) ضعيفاً؛ فلا يملك الاتصال "!
إلا أن هذا المحقق (الفهيم) ممن لا يوثق بأمانته وتحقيقه؛ فقد تصرف في الكتاب بتراً وحذفاً - حسب فهمه -؛ كما صرح بذلك في كثير من تعليقاته! وهي تدل دلالة قاطعة على جهله التام بعلم الحديث ورجاله ومصطلحه من جهة، وأنه لا يقيم وزناً للعارفين به من الأئمة، فالعلم عنده هو عقله وفهمه! فهو من نمط (أبي ريا) و (الغزالي المصري) وأمثالهما من العقلانيين الذين ابتليت بهم الأمة.
فعبارة ابن كثير المذكورة ليست صريحة بما نقلته عن (بعضهم) آنفاً. وا أعلم.لله
هذا؛ ولم يتعقب السيوطي في " اللآلي " (2/ 452) بشيء يذكر، سوى أنه عزاه لجمع ممن أخرجوه من طريق (جسر) نفسه، منهم ابن أبي حاتم في " التفسير "! وليس بشيء؛ لأنهم لم يلتزموا عدم إيرادهم ما هو موضوع - ما دام أنهم يذكرون سنده؛ كما هو ظاهر لا يخفى على العلماء -. وأما قول ابن عراق في " تنزيه الشريعة " - بعد أن ذكر تعقب السيوطي المشار إليه -:
وجسر لم يتهم بكذب ".
فليس بشيء أيضاً؛ لأن ابن الجوزي إنما حكم بوضع الحديث من حيث متنه، لا اتهاماً لراويه بالكذب. وهذا أسلوب معروف عند العلماء النقاد. ولا يتقنه إلا النابغون منهم، الجامعون بين علم الرواية والدراية.
وقال العراقي في " تخريج الإحياء " (4/ 537) - وعزاه لأبي الشيخ في " العظمة "، والآجري في " النصيحة " من رواية الحسن بن خليفة عن الحسن قال: سألت أبا هريرة وعمران بن حصين في هذه الآية -:
" ولا يصح، والحسن بن خليفة لم يعرفه ابن أبي حاتم، والحسن البصري لم يسمع من ابي هريرة على قول الجمهور)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ العلامة ابو سليمان جاسم بن سليمان بن حمد الفهيد الدوسري رحمه الله تعالى ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 463 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (مَنْ طَلَبَ الْعِلْمَ فَأَدْرَكَهُ كَانَ لَهُ كِفْلاَنِ مِنَ الأَجْرِ، فَإِنْ لَمْ يُدْرِكْهُ كَانَ لَهُ كِفْلٌ مِنَ الأَجْرِ) .
ضعيف جداً.
أخرجه الدارمي في" سننه " (1/ 96 - 97) ، وتمام في " فوائده " (1/ 27 1/ 65 - من ترتيبه) ، والطبراني في " معجمه " (22/ 68/165) ، والقضاعي في" مسند الشهاب " (1/ 292/ 481) ، وابن عبد البر في
" جامعه " (1/ 45) ، وابن عساكر في " تاريخه " (8 1/ 272) - من طريق تمام وغيره، أخرجوه - من طرق عن يزيد بن ربيعة الصنعاني: حدثنا ربيعة بن يزيد قال: سمعت وائلة بن الأسقع يقول: ... فذكره مرفوعاً. وأشار ابن عبد البر إلى تضعيفه بقوله:
" أحاديث الفضائل تسامح العلماء قديماً في روايتها عن كل، ولم ئنتقدوا فيها كانتقادهم في أحاديث الأحكام ".
قلت: وذلك يكون إما بسوقهم لأسانيدها، أو ببيان حالها عند تجريدها من أسانيدها - كما هو مقرر في محله -.
وهذا إسناد ضعيف جداً؛ آفته (يزيد بن ربيعة الصنعاني) الدمشقي الرحبي؛ فإنه متفق على تضعيفه، وقال البخاري في " تاريخه " (4/ 332/2) :
"حديثه مناكير". وقال النسائي وغيره:
" متروك ". وشذ ابن عدي؛ فقال في" الكامل " (7/ 259) :
" أرجو أنه لا بأس به ". مع أنه روى عن أبي مسهرأنه قال:
" كان قديماً غير متهم؛ ولكني أخشى عليه سوء الحفظ والوهم ".
قلت: وفي قوله " قديماً " إشارة قوية إلى أنه تغير فيما بعد، وهذا ما صرح به ابن حبان؛ فقال في " الضعفاء " (3/ 104) :
" كان شيخاً صدوقاً، إلا أنه اختلط في آخر عمره، فكان يروي أشياء مقلوبة، لا يجوز الاحتجاج به إذا انفرد ".
ومما تقدم تعلم تساهل المنذري في " الترغيب " (1/ 54/ 7) بتصديره
الحديث بـ (عن) المشعر بقوته، وقوله عقبه:
" رواه الطبراني في " الكبير "، ورواته ثقات، وفيهم كلام "!
على أن قوله: " فيهم " وهم ظاهر؛ لأن رجاله كلهم ثقات غير يزيد هذا، ونحوه قول الهيثمي (1/ 123) :
" رواه الطبراني في " الكبير "، ورجاله موثقون "!
فكأنه قلد المنذري؛ فقد جمعا بين تشدد وتساهل، والصواب أن يقولا: " ورواته ثقات، وفي أحدهم كلام "!
ومن الغريب أن البوصيري قد قلد المنذري أيضاً - كما سترى -.
وقد رواه بعض الضعفاء عن (يزيد) ، فزاد في المتن، وأسقط من السند، فقال أبو يعلى في " مسنده الكبير " - كما في" المطالب العالية " (ج 1/ 11/1) -:
حدثنا الهذيل بن إبراهيم: ثنا مجاشع بن يوسف: حدثني يزيد بن ربيعة الدمشقي عن وائلة بن الأسقع به.
فأسقط من السند (ربيعة بن يزيد) ، وزاد في المتن فقال -:
ففسره فقال: من طلب علماً فأدركه؛ أعطاه الله أجر ما علم، وأجر ما عمل، ومن طلب علماً فلم يدركه؛ أعطاه الله أجر ما علم، وسقط أجر ما لم يعمل ".
ومن طريق أبي يعلى أخرجه ابن حبان في " الضعفاء" (3/ 38) ، وابن عساكر أيضاً، أورده ابن حبان في ترجمة (مجاشع) هذا وقال:
"يقلب الأسامي في الأخبار، ويرفع الموقوف من الآثار، لا يحل كتابة حديثه إلا على سبيل الاعتبار ". وقال عقب الحديث:
" ... أقلب اسمه؛ إنما هو (ربيعة بن يزيد) - ... ورفعه. وهو قول وائلة ".
قلت: (ربيعة) هذا تا بعي، وما أظن مجاشعاً أدركه؛ فالصواب أن يقال:
(أسقطه) - كما أسلفنا -، وإلى. ذلك أشار الحافظ ابن عساكر بقوله - بين يدي الحديث، وعقب الحديث المتقدم -:
" ورواه مجاشع بن يوسف الأسدي عن يزيد بن ربيعة عن وائلة، وقصر به ".
ثم إن (الهذيل بن إبراهيم) الراوي عنه، لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان، وقال في " ثقاته " (9/245) :
" حدثنا عنه أبو يعلى، يعتبر حديثه إذا روى عن الثقات ".
ونقله عنه في " اللسان " ولم يزد.
وقال البوصيري في " إتحاف السادة المهرة " (ق 20/2) :
" رواه أبو يعلى، وفي سنده يزيد بن ربيعة الدمشقي، وهو ضعيف، ورواه الطبراني في " الكبير "، ورجاله ثقات وفيهم كلام 

كذا قال! وقلده الشيخ الأعظمي في تعليقه على " المطالب العالية " المطبوعة (3/ 121) ! وهو من أعجب ما رأيت من التتابع على التقليد؛ فقد عرفت مما سبق أن هذا كلام المنذري. وهم فيه وهمين.. قلده عليهما الهيثمي.. ثم البوصيري.. ثم الأعظمي.. وأخيراً المعلقون الثلاثة على " الترغيب " (1/123) .. والمعلق على " الروض البسام بترتيب وتخريج فوائد تمام ".. فيا حسرتاه على ذهاب العلم! وفشو التقليد!
ولهذا الأخير وهم آخر؛ وهو أنه حشر رواية أبي يعلى مع رواية الدارمي وغيره الموصولة، وكذلك فعل من قبله أخونا حمدي السلفي في تعليقه على " مسند الشهاب "؛ كما أنه لم ينتبه في تعليقه على " المعجم الكبير " لخطأ الهيثمي المتقدم في توثيق رجاله؛ فقد نقله وأقره، ولا لخطأ آخر وقع في إسناد " المعجم "؛ وهوأنه وقع فيه سقط ووهم من طريق يحيى بن صالح الوحاظي وغيره قالا: ثنا ربيعة بن يزيد الرحبي عن وائلة ... ؛ فأسقط من الإسناد (يزيد بن ربيعة) - علة الحديث -، وألصق فيه نسبته (الرحبي) بشيخه الثقة؛ فقال: (ربيعة بن يزيد الرحبي) ، ولا يعرف بهذه النسبة.. والصواب ما في " مسند الشهاب " من طريق يحيى المذكور: ثنا يزيد بن ربيعة - من أهل دمشق -: حدثني ربيعة بن يزيد عن وائلة ... وهي رواية الجماعة - كما تقدم -؛ لكن ليس فيها نسبة (الرحبي) ؛ فاقتضى التنبيه!
ولعل السقط المذكور والوهم المزبور في نسخة، المعجم كالتي كانت عند المنذري؛ فلم ينتبه للسقط، ولا لوصف ربيعة بن يزيد بـ (الرحبي) - وليست له -؛ فوثقه، وإن كان كذلك؛ فيكون هناك وهم آخر، وهو أنه لم ينتبه للانقطاع الحاصل من السقط؛ لأن يحيى بن صالح الوحاظي المتوفى سنة (222) لم يدرك بداهة ربيعة بن يزيد الدمشقي؛ لأنه توفي سنة (ثلاث - على الأكثر - وعشرين ومئة) !

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / عبد الله بن حمد اللحيدان حفظه الله تعالى ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 517 ) 

عند تعليقه على حديث " (قُلْ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ حِينَ تُصْبِحُ: لَبَّيْكَ اللَّهُمَّ! لَبَّيْكَ وَسَعْدَيْكَ، وَالْخَيْرُ فِي يَدَيْكَ، وَمِنْكَ وَإِلَيْكَ. اللَّهُمَّ! مَا قُلْتُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ، أَوْ نَذَرْتُ مِنْ نَذْرٍ، أَوْ حَلَفْتُ مِنْ حَلِفٍ، فَمَشِيئَتُكَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ، مَا شِئْتَ، كَانَ، وَمَا لَمْ تَشَأْ، لَمْ يَكُنْ، وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِكَ، إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ. اللَّهُمَّ! وَمَا صَلَّيْتُ مِنْ صَلَاةٍ، فَعَلَى مَنْ صَلَّيْتَ، وَمَا لَعَنْتُ مِنْ لَعْنَةٍ، فَعَلَى مَنْ لَعَنْتَ، إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ، تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ  ) الحديث بطوله.
ضعيف.
أخرجه أحمد (5/ 191) : ثنا أبو المغيرة: ثنا أبو بكر: ثنا ضمرة ابن حبيب بن صهيب عن أبي الدرداء عن زيد بن ثابت: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علمه دعاء، وأمره أن يتعاهد به أهله كل يوم، قال: ... فذكره.
وأخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " (5/ 128/4803) و " الدعاء " (2/ 942/ 321) ، وابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " (17/ 45) ، وكذا الحاكم

1/516 - 517) ، ومن طريقه البيهقي في " الدعوات الكبير " (1/ 28 - 29/ 42) ؛ كلهم من طريق أبي المغيرة، غير الحاكم فمن طريق عيسى بن يونس عن أبي بكر بن أبي مريم به؛ إلا أن عيسى لم يذكر (أبا الدرداء) في إسناده، وكذلك أبو المغيرة في " دعاء الطبراني "! وقال الحاكم:
" صحيح الإسناد "! ورده الذهبي بقوله:
" قلت: أبو بكر ضعيف؛ فأين الصحة؟! ".
قلت: وقد توبع، لكنه مضطرب - كما تقدم -، فإن سلم منه؛ ففيه انقطاع - كما سأبينه -؛ فقال الطبراني في "الكبير" (5/ 174 - 175/ 4932) و" الدعاء " (2/ 941/ 320) : حدثنا بكربن سهل: ثنا عبد الله بن صالح: حدثني معاوية بن صالح عن ضمرة بن حبيب عن زيد بن ثابت به مطولاً.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف منقطع، أما الضعف فلما هو معروف من الكلام في (عبد الله بن صالح) ، وهو: كاتب الليث.
وبكر بن سهل - وهو: الدمياطي -: قال الذهبي في " الميزان ":
" حمل الناس عنه، وهو مقارب الحال. قال النسائي: ضعيف ". وقال في " المغني ":
" متوسط، ضعفه النسائي ".
واتهمه في " الميزان " بوضع قصة، وساق له حديثاً منكراً، لكن الحافظ ذكر له في " اللسان " متابعاً، وقال:
" وقال مسلمة بن قاسم: تكلم الناس فيه، ووضعوه من أجل الحديث الذي .....................

ووجه التسامح إطلاقه قوله في رجاله: " وثقوا ".. فإنه يوهم أن (بكر بن سهل) له موثق من الحفاظ المتقدمين، كابن حبان، فإنه كثير الاستعمال لقوله هذا فيمن وثقهم ابن حبان، وهذا لم يوثقه أحد منهم لا هو ولا غيره، ولربما عنى هنا قول الذهبي المتقدم: " متوسط "، وقد عرفت ما فيه.
ثم إنه قد خفي عليه وعلى كل من وقفت على تخريجه لهذا الحديث الانقطاع الذي وعدت ببيانه؛ فأقول:
لقد توفي زيد بن ثابت سنة (48) ، وتوفي ضمرة بن حبيب سنة (130) ؛ - كما جاء في " التهذيب " وغيره -؛ فبين وفاتيهما (82) صنة، وهذا يعني أنه ولد بعد وفاة (زيد) رضي الله عنه، أو على الأقل كان صغيراً، ومثله يقال - وأولى - في روايته الأولى عن أبي الدرداء؛ لأن هذا توفي في نحو سنة (35) ، في خلافة عثمان رضي الله عنه.
ومن هذا التحرير والتحقيق يتبين أنه لا وجه لتحسين 

 الحديث مطلقاً - 
كما فعل المعلق على " الدعاء " (2/ 941، 942) ، والمعلق على " مختصر استدراك الحافظ الذهبي " (1/ 428) ، فضلاً عن المعلقين الثلاثة على " الترغيب
والترهيب " (1/ 516) الذين لا يحسنون حتى النقل! -.
ولا بد لي بهذه المناسبة من أن أعترف بأنني كنت قد حسنت الحديث في " صحيح الترغيب "، تبعاً للمنذري، ثم الهيثمي الذي كنت نقلت كلامه على نسختي من " الترغيب "؛ لعدم وقوفي يومئذ على الإسناد الثاني للطبراني الذي
أشار إليه الهيثمي، فكان لا بد لي في هذه الحالة من الاعتماد عليهما، إعمالاً مني للقاعدة التي كنت وضعتها في الحكم على الأحاديث (ص رقم 35) ،

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ أيمن بن صالح بن شعبان محقق الترغيب والترغيب للأصبهاني ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 560 )
عند تعليقه على حديث " تابعوا بين الحج والعمرة فإن متابعة بينهما يزيدان في الأجل و [ الرزق ] وينفيان الفقر كما ينفي الكير الخبث ] 
منكر بزيادة ( الأجل والرزق ) أخرجه أحمد ( 3/ 446)
والحميدي أيضاً في " مسنده " (10/ 67) ، وعنه البيهقي في" شعب الايمان " (3/ 472/ 95 0 4) ، والأصبهاني في " الترغيب " (1/ 437 - 438/1028) من طريق عاصم بن عبيد الله العمري عن عبد الله بن عامر بن ربيعة عن أبيه عن عمر بن الخطاب مرفوعاً.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، رجاله ثقات؛ غير عاصم بن عبيد الله، فهو ضعيف، قال ابن حبان (2 / 127) :
"كان سيئ الحفظ، كثير الوهم، فاحش الخطأ، فترك من أجل كثرة خطئه".
قلت: وهذا الحديث مما يدل على وهمه؛ فإنه اضطرب في روايته إسناداً ومتناً.
أما الإسناد؛ فكان تارة يذكر فيه عمر؛ كما في هذه الرواية وغيرها، وهي مخرجة في " الصحيحة " تحت الحديث (1200) ، وهي من رواية سفيان بن عيينة عنه.
وتارة لا يذكرفيه عمر، يجعله من مسند عامر بن ربيعة.
أخرجه عبد الرزاق (5/ 3/ 8796) ، وعنه أحمد (3/ 46 4) .
وتابعه شريك عن عاصم به.
أخرجه أحمد أيضاً (3/ 446 - 447) .
وأما المتن؛ فتارة يذكر فيه قوله: " يزيدان في الأجل "؛ كما في حديث الترجمة، وقد أشار الحميدي إلى نكارتها، فقال عقب الحديث:
قال سفيان: هذا الحديث حدثناه عبد الكريم الجزري عن عبدة عن عاصم، فلما قدم عبدة؛ أتيناه لنسأله، فقال: إنما حدثنيه عاصم، وهذا عاصم حاضر.
فذهبنا إلى عاصم فسألناه، فحدثنا به هكذا، ثم سمعته منه بعد ذلك، فمرة يقفه على عمر، ولا يذكر فيه: " عن أبيه "، وأكثر ذلك كان يحدثه عن عبد الله بن عامرعن أبيه عن عمرعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ".
قلت: وهذا نوع آخر من اضطرابه في إسناده؛ لا يذكر عبد الله بن عامر أباه بينه وبين عمر! وهي رواية لأحمد (3/ 447) ، وقال في آخرها:
" قال سفيان: ليس فيه " أبوه " و " يزيد في العمر " مائة مرة!.
وتارة لا يذكر الزيادة، وأكثر الروايات عنه دونها، وهو المحفوظ في الأحاديث الأخرى في المتابعة بين الحج والعمرة من حديث ابن عباس، وابن مسعود، وابن عمر وجابر، وهي مخرجة في المكان الذي سبقت الإشارة إليه من " الصحيحة ".
تنبيهان:
أحدهما: قول الشيخ الأعظمي في تعليقه على " مصنف عبد الرزاق ":
" واعلم أن هذا الحديث يرويه عبد الله بن عامر عن عمر، وعن أبيه جميعاً، وقد أخرجه أحمد من حديث كليهما، وأخرجه الحميدي وابن ماجه من حديث عمر وحده فتنبه. وقال المباركفوري: لم أقف على حديث عامر بن ربيعة ".
فأقول: هذا تنبيه منه باهت لا فائدة تذكر تحته؛ سوى الغمز من الشيخ المباركفوري رحمه الله أنه لم يقف على حديث عامر! ولقد كان الأولى بالشيخ الأعظمي أن لا يشغله شهوة الاعتراض على من يخالفه في تعصبه المذهبي عن
نصح القراء ببيان حال الرواية التي ذكرها بصيغة: " يرويه عبد الله ... " الموهمة لصحتها، وهي ضعيفة عنه على الوجهين - كما سبق بيانه -. كان هذا هو واجبه، ولكن: حبك الشيء يعمي ويصم.
والآخر: ذكر المنذري الحديث في " الترغيب " (2/ 107/ 13) من حديث ابن مسعود دون الزيادة، مشيراً إلى تقويته، وناقلاً تصحيحه عن الترمذي وابن خزيمة وابن حبان، ثم عزاه لابن ماجه، والبيهقي. ثم عزا إليه حديث
الترجمة بالزيادة، وسكت عنه فما أحسن! فقد اغتر به المعلقون الثلاثة؛ فقد صدروا تخريجهم الحديث بقولهم:
" حسن، رواه الترمذي ... وابن ما جه ( ... ) ، والبيهقي ( ... ) ، وكذا الأصبهاني ( ... ) من حديث عمر "!
فخلطوا ما شاء لهم الخلط، ولم يميزوا بين إسناد حديث ابن مسعود الحسن فعلاً، وإسناد حديث عمر الضعيف واقعاً، ولا فرقوا بين رواية ابن ماجه عنه التي يشهد لها حديث ابن مسعود، وبين رواية البيهقي والأصبهاني التي فيها الزيادة
المنكرة، ولا شاهد لها.
ومثلهم المعلق على " ترغيب الأصبهاني "؛ فإنه بعد أن عزا حديثه عن عمر لأحمد وابن ماجه قال:
" وقال البوصيري: عاصم بن عبيد الله ضعيف، والمتن صحيح من حديث ابن مسعود ... " لخ.
فهو بهذا النقل أوهم أن البوصيري أوهم أنه يصحح حديث عمر الذي فيهالزيادة التي عند الأصبهاني، وإنما هو يعني حديث ابن ماجه الخالي منها. فكان ينبغي على هؤلاء النقلة أن يميزوا الغث من السمين لو كانوا يعلمون.
هذا، وزيادة: [والرزق] تفرد بها الأصبهاني دون الأخرين، فاقتضى التنبيه أيضاً.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ محقق " التوضيح " محمد نعيم العرقسوسي حفظه الله ] 


ذكره الشيخ في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 574 *) عند تعليقه على حديث " (يقول الله عز وجل كل يوم للجنة: طيبي لأهلك فتزداد طيبا، فذلك البرد الذي يجده الناس بسحرٍ من ذلك) .
ضعيف جداً.
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الصغير " (ص 15 - هند) ، ومن طريقه أبو نعيم في " صفة الجنة " (1/ 46/ 20) : ثنا أحمد بن جعفر ابن فاتك التُستري: ثنا يوسف بن موسى أبو غسان السكري الرازي: ثنا عمرو ابن عبد الغفار الفقيمي: ثنا الأعمش عن أبي سفيان عن جابر مرفوعاً. وقال الطبراني:لم يروه عن الأعمش إلا عمرو بن عبد الغفار، تفرد به يوسف بن موسى أبو غسان ".
قلت: وهوصدوق - كما قال أبو حاتم -؛ لكن الآفة من شيخه: (عمرو بن عبد الغفار الفقيمي) : قال الذهبي في " المغني ":
"هالك، قال أبو حاتم: متروك الحديث. قال ابن عدي: اتهم بالوضع ". وقال الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " (10/ 412) :
"رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط "، وفيه عمر [و] بن عبد الغفار، وهو متروك ".
وأما شيخ الطبراني (أحمد بن جعفر بن فاتك التستري) ؛ فلم أجد له ترجمة، وقد وقع اضطراب كثير في اسمه على وجوه:
! ولأ: لم يقع اسم (جعفر) في رواية أبي نعيم عن الطبراني، فقال: (أحمد ابن فادك التستري) . وكذا وقع في " المعجم الأوسط " (3/ 3 1 1/ 2233) في حديث آخر له. وكذا في ترجمة (يوسف بن موسى التستري) من " تهذيب الكمال " في الرواة عنه فقال:
" وأبو جعفر أحمد بن فاذك التستري".
فكناه (أبو جعفر) ، وأعجم دال (فادك) . وكذا في " توضيح المشتبه " لابن ناصر الدين (1/ 511) : فالظاهر أن ما في " المعجم المصغير " خطأ من بعض النساخ، وأن الصواب أنه (أبو جعفر) لا (ابن جعفر) . والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.
ثانياً: وقع أيضاً في اسم أبيه (فاتك) ، فعند أبي نعيم في" الأوسط ": (فادك)
بالدال المهملة مكان التاء المثناة، وأعجمه في" التهذيب " - كما تقدم -، ولعل الصواب الإهمال، وليست هذه المادة أصلاً في " التوضيح " أو " التبصير "، ولا في أصلهما " الإكمال "، نعم؛ في " التبصير " (ص 1064) :
" فاتك، جماعة ". ولم يذكر أحداً.
ثالثاً: لقد وقع لأخينا الفاضل علي رضا في اسم الشيخ عدة أوهام في تعليقه على"صفة الجنة":
أحدها: جعل اسمه (أحمد بن نازك) ، هكذا بالنون، وعلق عليه فقال:
" في الأ صل (قادك) (1) وهو تحريف، وما أثبته هو الصواب. انظر " الإكمال " لابن ماكولا (1/ 436) ".
وفيه ما يأتي:
أولاً: ما أثبته هو الخطأ بعينه لمخالفته للمصادر المتقدمة، على ما بينها من اختلاف.
والآخر: ما نسبه لـ " الإكمال "، خطأ أيضاً؛ لأنه لم يذكر ثمة ولا اسماً واحداً، وإنما هو في التعليق عليه للشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي رحمه الله، ثم هو في نفسه خطأ مطبعي؛ كما نبه عليه محقق " التوضيح " الأخ العرقسوسي، فقال في تعليقه على (فادك) :
" تحرف إلى (نازك) قي حاشية " الإكمال " (1/ 436) ، وإلى (فاتك) في " المعجم الصغير .....

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المعلق على الغيبة والنميمة ابن ابي الدنيا / مصطفى عبد القادر عطا ] 




ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 609 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (من حمى عِرض أخيه في الدنيا، بعث الله إليه ملكاً يوم القيامة يحميه من النار) .
ضعيف جداً.
أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في " الصمت " (135/ 240) ، و" الغيبة والنميمة " (99/ 105) : حدثنا أبو بلال الأشعري: حدثنا أبو المنقذ القرشي عن شيخ من أهل البصرة عن أنس بن مالك مرفوعاً.
قلت: وهذا إسناد مظلم مسلسل بالعلل، والشيخ البصري متهم، فقد جاء مسمى، فقال الخرائطي في " مكارم الأخلاق " (2/ 1 84/ 931) : حدثنا أبو
جعفرأحمد بن يحيى بن مالك السوسي: نا أبو بلال الأشعري: نا أبو منقذ الأشعري، عن أبان بن أبي عياش عن أنس بن مالك به.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف جداً، مسلسل بالعلل:
1 - أبو بلال الأشعري - اسمه: (مرداس بن محمد ... ) -: ضعفه الدارقطني والحاكم، وأما ابن حبان فقال في " الثقات " (9/ 199) :
"غرب ويتفرد".
2 - أبو المنقذ الأشعري: لم أعرفه، ولم يورده الذهبي في كتابه " المقتنى في سرد الكنى " الأمر الذي تشعر بأنه مجهول غير معروف. ثم رأيته في " كنى الدولابي " (2/ 130) وسماه (عبد الرحمن بن ثوب) ، عنه صفوان بن عمرو،
وكذا في " التاريخ "، و " الجرح "، و " الثقات " (7/ 71) .
3 - أبان بن أبي عياش: متفق على تركه، وروى ابن حبان في " الضعفاء " (1/ 92) عن شعبة أنه قال:
" لا يحل الكف عنه؛ فإنه يكذب على رسول الله ".
ولكن الظاهر من عموم ترجمته أنه لم يكن يتعمد الكذب، وإنما يقع ذلك منه؛ لأنه كان من العباد، فأصابته غفلة الصالحين.
وقال المنذري في " الترغيب " (3/ 303) :
" رواه ابن أبي الدنيا عن شيخ من أهل البصرة لم يسمه، وأظنه (أبان بن [أبي] عياش) ، وهو متروك، كذا جاء مسمى في رواية غيره ".
قلت: كأنه يشير إلى رواية الخرائطي.
وذكره قبيل هذا من حديث سهل بن معاذ مرفوعاً أتم منه، برواية أبي داود وابن أبي الدنيا، ولم يبين علته، وفيه إسماعيل بن يحيى المعافري - وهو -:
مجهول، وكذا قال الحافظ العراقي في " تخريج الإحياء " (2/ 206) بعدما عزاه لأبي داود:
"بسند ضعيف ".
وقد رواه جمع آخر، وهو مخرج في " المشكاة " (4986/ التحقيق الثاني) .
وإن من جهل المعلقين الثلاثة على " الترغيب " (3/ 133) أنهم أعلوه بقولهم:
" وفيه سهل بن معاذ الجهني؛ ضعيف "! وهو كما قال الحافظ:
" لا بأس به إلا في روايات زبان عنه ". وهذا ليس من رواية زبان، وإنما من رواية إسماعيل المذكور عنه، فهي العلة التي نقلوها منه - بجهل - إلى (سهل) !
والله المستعان.
وإن من تخاليطهم أنهم عزوا حديث الترجمة لمن لم يروه؛ فقالوا تعليقاً عليه (3/502) :
" رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في " الصمت " (رقم 242) ، وهو قطعة من حديث، وابن المبارك في " الزهد " (686) "!
فأقول: رقم أبن المبارك هذا هو لحديث سهل بن معاذ الذي أشرت إليه آنفاً،
وهو الذي يصدق فيه قولهم: " هو قطعة من حديث " دون حديث الترجمة، فهو كامل
والرقم الذي نسبوه لـ " الصمت " خطأ أيضاً، وإنما لحديث آخر عنده (136/ 242) ولبالغ غفلتهم توهموه حديث الترجمة؛ لأنه من رواية شيخ من أهل البصرة - أيضاً - عن أنس مرفوعاً بلفظ: " إذا وُقع في رجل وأنت في ملأ ... " الحديث.
وقد شاركهم - أو سبقهم - أحد المعلقين إلى بعض أوهامهم - أعني: المعلق على " الغيبة " -؛ فإنه قال في تعليقه على حديث الترجمة:
"أخرجه أبو داود في " سننه " (4883) ، وابن المبارك في " الزهد " 239 و ... و ... و ... و ... والتبريزي في " المشكاة " 4986....!.
وهكذا سود عشرة أسطر كل سطر نصف سطر وأقل، كان يمكن طبعها بكل يسر في أربعة أسطر، والسبب واضح وهو (تكبير الصغير) ! على أنه لا فائدة تذكر منها، مع ما فيها من الخطأ إن لم أقل التشبع؛ فإن الأرقام المذكورة هي لحديث سهل، وليس لحديث الترجمة.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ مؤلف كتاب " نظم المتناثر في الحديث المتواتر "  الشيخ المحدث / أبي عبد الله محمد بن جعفر  الكتاني رحمه الله ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 615 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (من كذب عليّ متعمداً، أو رد شيئاً أمرت به؛ فليتبوأ بيتاً في جهنم) .
منكر جداً بذكر: (الرد) .
أخرجه أبو يعلى في " المسند " (1/ 74 - 75/ 73) ، و " معجم شيوخه " (ق 31/ 1) : حدثنا عمرو بن مالك: حدثنا جارية
ابن هرم الفقيمي قال: حدثني عبد الله بن دارم: حدثنا عبد الله بن بُسر الحبراني، قال: سمعت أبا كبشة الأنماري - وكان له صحبة - يحدث عن أبي بكر الصديق مرفوعاً.
وأخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الأوسط " (3/ 0 40/ 2859) ، وابن عدي في " الكامل " (2/ 175) من طرق عن عمرو بن مالك الراسبي به. وقال الطبراني:
" لا يروى إلا بهذا الإسناد، تفرد به عمرو بن مالك".
قلت: وهو كذاب، كما قال البخاري، وأشار ابن عدي إلى أنه كان يسرق الحديث، فقال عقب الحديث في ترجمة (جارية بن هرم) :
" يقال: إنه حديث يحيى بن بسطام، وان الباقين الذين رووه عن جارية سرقوه منه". وجارية هذا: قال الذهبي في " المغني ":
" متروك واه، قال الدارقطني: ضعيف ".
وصدر ابن عدي ترجمته بما رواه عن علي بن المديني قال:
" كان رأساً في القدر، وكان ضعيفاً في الحديث، كتبنا عنه؛ ثم تركناه".
وختمها بقوله:
" أحاديثه كلها مما لا يتابعه الثقات عليها ". ولذلك قال الذهبي في حديثه هذا، وتبعه العسقلاني:
" هذا حديث منكر ". وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " (1/ 142) :

رواه أبو يعلى والطبراني في " الأوسط "، وفيه جارية بن الهرم الفقيمي، وهو متروك الحديث ".
قلت: وشيخه (عبد الله بن دارم) : لم أعرفه.
وعبد الله بن بسر الحبراني: قال الذهبي:
"ضعفوه ".
فهو إسناد مسلسل بالعلل.
(تنبيه) : من الحداثة في هذا العلم وقلة التحقيق فيه، قول المعلق على " مسند أبي يعلى "؛ بعد أن صدر تخريجه للحديث بقوله: " إسناده تالف "، وتكلم على رواته، وختمه بقول الهيثمي المذكور، استدرك قائلاً:
"ولكن معناه صحيح، فقد عده الإدريسي في " نظم المتناثر في الحديث المتواتر " ص 20 من الأحاديث المتواترة، وقد خرجناه في " سير أعلام النبلاء " (1/ 43 - 44) عن عدة من الصحابة"،!
فأقول: كل من يقف على هذا الاستدراك من عامة القراء لا يفهم منه إلا أن الحديث بتمامه هو المتواتر، وهذا ليس بصحيح بداهة؛ لذلك كان عليه أن يبين أن المتواتر إنما هو:
" من كذب علي متعمداً؛ فليتبوأ مقعده من النار ".
كما تقدم مني في الحديث الذي قبله، وفي غيره، مثل " صحيح الجامع الصغير "، وما خرجت الحديث هنا إلا لبيان الفرق بينه وبين ما تواتر منه، خشية الاغترار بتخريج السيوطي إياه في " مفتاح الجنة " (ص 38) وسكوته عليه،
وتعليق المشار إليه آنفاً، و" الدين النصيحة "؛ كما قال صلى الله عليه واله وسلم.
ومثل هذا الحديث في النكارة، وأنه لا يجوز أن يعلق عليه بما تقدم من المشار إليه:
" من كذب علي متعمداً ليضل به الناس؛ فليتبوأ مقعده من النار".
ولذلك كنت خرجته - فيما تقدم (1011) - وخرجته من عدة [طرق] وكشفت عن عللها، وأودعت فيه بعض الفوائد، منها أنني تتبعت أسماء الصحابة الذين رووا الحديث المتواتر، فبلغ عددهم في كتاب الطبراني فقط أربعة وخمسين صحابياً، مشيراً بجانب كل واحد منهم إلى عدد طرقه فيه. فليرجع إليه من كان طالباً للمزيد من الفائدة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور  محمد عبد الرزاق الرعود مؤلف كتاب / جامع الأخبار والأقوال في المسيح الدجال ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 677 )
عند تعليقه على حديث " (ليدركن الدجال من أدركني، أو ليكونن قريباً من موتي) .
منكر جداً.
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الأوسط " (7/ 255/ 6490) : حدثنا محمد بن عيسى بن شيبة قال: حدثنا علي بن شعيب السمسار قال: حدثنا معن بن عيسى القزاز قال: حدثنا معاوية بن صالح عن أبي الوازع عن
عبد الله بن بسرمرفوعاً. وقال: " لم يروه عن معاوية بن صالح إلا معن".
قلت: كلاهما ثقة، وكذا السمسار، وأما من دونه وأبو الوازع فوقهم: فلا يعرفان؛ لكن الأول روى عنه جمع، وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " (7/ 350) :
" رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " عن شيخه محمد بن عيسى بن شعيب (كذا) ، ولم أعرفه، وبقية رجاله ثقات".
كذا قال، و (أبو الوازع) هذا لم يوثقه أحد، حتى ولا ابن حبان، وقد أورده البخاري في " الكنى " (78/ 745) بهذه الرواية، وكذلك فعل ابن أبي حاتم (4/ 2/ 451) ؛ فهو في عداد المجهولين
وأنا أظن أنه اشتبه على الهيثمي بـ (أبي الوارع) المدعوب: (زهير بن مالك) ؛ فهو الذي وثقه ابن حبان (5/ 584) ، وليلى به، وقد فرق بينهما البخاري وابن أبي حاتم والذهبي في " المقتنى ".
وأما شيخ الطبراني (محمد بن عيسى بن شيبة) فهو من رجال " التهذيب "، فلا أدري هل غاب ذلك عن الهيثمي، أم أن نسخته من " الأوسط " تحرف اسم جده إلى " شعيب " فلم يعرفه؛ وعلى كل حال؛ فلم يذكر الحافظ عن أحد توثيقه، ولذلك قال في" التقريب ":
"مقبول ".
وقد روي الحديث بإسناد أخر من طريق مجهول أيضاً عن أبي عبيدة بن الجراح في حديث له في الدجال بلفظ:
" لعله سيدركه بعض من رآني، أو سمع كلامي ".
وقد خرجته وتكلمت على إسناده في التعليق على " المشكاة " (5486/ التحقيق الثاني) ، رواه الترمذي وابن حبان وغيرهما.
وهناك أحاديث كثيرة في صفة الدجال منكرة لا تصح، منها مثلاً ما تقدم برقم (6089) ؛ فراجعه إن شئت.
قلت: 
وحديث الترجمة مما أورده مؤلف كتاب " جامع الأخبار والأقوال في المسيح الدجال " (ص 89) ، ونقل في الحاشية كلام الهيثمي المتقدم، وأقره! وهو من الأدلة الكثيرة على أنه كتاب جامع فعلاً.. لكنه جمع ما هب ودب، وأن قوله في " المقدمة " (ص 9) :
إنه جمعه " من المراجع التي تتضمن هذا الموضوع بأسانيد صحيحة وحسنة"!!
إن هو إلا مجرد دعوى لترويج الكتاب؛ فالرجل لا يعرف الصحيح والحسن، ولا الضعيف، فما هو إلا (حَوّاش قفاش) ؛ وإن أطراه بعض الدكاترة وغيره وقرظه!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  محمد بن رسول الحسيني البرزنجي مؤلف كتاب / الإشاعة لاشراط الساعة ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 678 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (ليدركن الدجال من أدركني، أو ليكونن قريباً من موتي) .
منكر جداً.
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الأوسط " (7/ 255/ 6490) : حدثنا محمد بن عيسى بن شيبة قال: حدثنا علي بن شعيب السمسار قال: حدثنا معن بن عيسى القزاز قال: حدثنا معاوية بن صالح عن أبي الوازع عن
 عبد الله بن بسرمرفوعاً. وقال: " لم يروه عن معاوية بن صالح إلا معن".
قلت: كلاهما ثقة، وكذا السمسار، وأما من دونه وأبو الوازع فوقهم: فلا يعرفان؛ لكن الأول روى عنه جمع، وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " (7/ 350) :
 " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " عن شيخه محمد بن عيسى بن شعيب (كذا) ، ولم أعرفه، وبقية رجاله ثقات".
كذا قال، و (أبو الوازع) هذا لم يوثقه أحد، حتى ولا ابن حبان، وقد أورده البخاري في " الكنى " (78/ 745) بهذه الرواية، وكذلك فعل ابن أبي حاتم (4/ 2/ 451) ؛ فهو في عداد المجهولين
 وأنا أظن أنه اشتبه على الهيثمي بـ (أبي الوارع) المدعوب: (زهير بن مالك) ؛ فهو الذي وثقه ابن حبان (5/ 584) ، وليلى به، وقد فرق بينهما البخاري وابن أبي حاتم والذهبي في " المقتنى ".
وأما شيخ الطبراني (محمد بن عيسى بن شيبة) فهو من رجال " التهذيب "، فلا أدري هل غاب ذلك عن الهيثمي، أم أن نسخته من " الأوسط " تحرف اسم جده إلى " شعيب " فلم يعرفه؛ وعلى كل حال؛ فلم يذكر الحافظ عن أحد توثيقه، ولذلك قال في" التقريب ":
 "مقبول ".
وقد روي الحديث بإسناد أخر من طريق مجهول أيضاً عن أبي عبيدة بن الجراح في حديث له في الدجال بلفظ:
 " لعله سيدركه بعض من رآني، أو سمع كلامي ".
وقد خرجته وتكلمت على إسناده في التعليق على " المشكاة " (5486/ التحقيق الثاني) ، رواه الترمذي وابن حبان وغيرهما.
وهناك أحاديث كثيرة في صفة الدجال منكرة لا تصح، منها مثلاً ما تقدم برقم (6089) ؛ فراجعه إن شئت.
قلت: 
وحديث الترجمة مما أورده مؤلف كتاب " جامع الأخبار والأقوال في المسيح الدجال " (ص 89) ، ونقل في الحاشية كلام الهيثمي المتقدم، وأقره! وهو من الأدلة الكثيرة على أنه كتاب جامع فعلاً.. لكنه جمع ما هب ودب، وأن قوله في " المقدمة " (ص 9) :
إنه جمعه " من المراجع التي تتضمن هذا الموضوع بأسانيد صحيحة وحسنة"!!
إن هو إلا مجرد دعوى لترويج الكتاب؛ فالرجل لا يعرف الصحيح والحسن، ولا الضعيف، فما هو إلا (حَوّاش قفاش) ؛ وإن أطراه بعض الدكاترة وغيره وقرظه! 

ومثله الشيخ البرزنجي في كتابه " الإشاعة لأشراط الساعة "؛ فقد حشاه بالأحاديث المنكرة والواهية، وبأقوال الصوفية، والكشوفات الخيالية، ومن ذلك قوله في حديث ابن حبان المتقدم: " ولعله يدركه بعض من رأني ... ":
" وهذا البعض هو الخضر؛ لأمور: أحدها: أن من عدا الخضر وعيسى عليهما السلام لم يبق أحد ممن رآه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإجماع ... " إلى آخر هراثه، ومن ذلك أنه صرح بأن الحديث صحيح! وما ذلك إلا تقليداً منه لابن حبان. والله المستعان.
وبقاء الخضر عليه السلام إلى زمن الدجال خرافة لا أدري كيف انطلى أمرها على بعض العلماء - فضلاً عن جماهير الصوفية -؟! ولكن الله تبارك وتعالى قد وفق كثيراً من أهل العلم فبينوا بطلان إدراك الخضر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - فضلاً عن استمراره حياً -؛ كالإمام البخاري وابن تيمية والعسقلاني وغيرهم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الدكتور محفوظ الرحمن زين الله السلفي رحمه الله تعالى / محقق " علل الدراقطني  " ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 692 ) 

عند تعليقه على حديث " (ان من بعدكم زماناً سفلتهم مؤذنوهم) .
شاذ.
أخرجه البزار في " مسنده " (1/ 181/ 357 - كشف الأستار) ، وأبو الشيخ في " طبقات الأصبهانيين " (3 - 4/ 49/ 279) ، والدارقطني في " العلل " (10/ 195) معلقاً، والبيهقي في " السنن " (1/ 430) ، وابن عساكر في " تاريخ دمشق " (4 1/ 736 - المصورة) من طرق عن أبي حمزة السكري قال: سمعت الأعمش يحدث عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"الإمام ضامن، والمؤذن مؤتمن، اللهم! أرشد الأ ئمة، واغفر للمؤذنين".
قال: فقال رجل: يا رسول الله! لقد تركتنا ونحن نتنافس في الأذان بعدك؟ قال: ... فذكره. وقال البيهقي:
" لم يسمعه الأعمش باليقين من أبي صالح، وإنما سمعه من رجل عن أبي صالح".
قلت: التحقيق: أن الأعمش سمعه من الرجل عن أبي صالح، وعليه أكثر الروايات، ثم سمعه من أبي صالح مباشرة، والتفصيل في " الإرواء " (1/ 232 - 233) وغيره؛ إذ ليس المقصود هنا إلا بيان حال حديث الترجمة، وهو زيادة تفرد

بها أبو حمزة السكري - واسمه: محمد بن ميمون -، وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين؛ ولذلك كنت قد صححتها في " الإرواء "؛ لأنه لم يتسير لي - يومئذ - الاطلاع على العدد الغفير من الرواة الذين لم يذكروها في الحديث عن الأعمش على اختلافهم عليه في إسناده، وقد سماهم الدارقطني فبلغ عددهم نحو خمسة وثلاثين راوياً، أكثرهم من الثقات، وقد تولى تخريج أحاديثهم الدكتور محفوظ السلفي - بارك الله فيه - في تعليقه على " علل الدارقطني "؛ فلا داعي لإطالة الكلام بتخريجها؛ ولذلك قال الدارقطني - عقب سرد الأسماء المشار إليها وذكره
لزيادة أبي حمزة هذه -:
" ليست محفوظة ". وقد أشار إلى هذا البزار بقوله عقب الحديث:
" وتفرد بآخره أبو حمزة، ولم يتابع عليه ".
وعلى ذلك جرى غيره من الحفاظ، كمثل الخليلي في " الإرشاد " (3/ 885) وقال:
" ولا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)) .
ولعل الخطيب البغدادي منهم؛ فإنه أخرج الحديث في " تاريخه " (4/ 387 - 388) من بعض الطرق المشار إليها آنفاً عن أبي حمزة دون الزيادة!
ولا يعكر على تفرد أبي حمزة المذكور ما أخرجه ابن عدي في " الكامل " (5/ 258) من طريق عيسى بن عبد الله بن سليمان القرشي قال: ثنا يحيى بن عيسى قال: ثنا الأعمش به؛ وفيه الزيادة.
قلت: لا يعكر على ذلك؛ لأن ابن عدي قال عقبه:
 وهذه الزيادة لا تعرف إلا لأبي حمزة السكري عن الأعمش، وقد جاء بها عيسى بن سليمان هذا عن يحيى بن سليمان عن الأعمش، وعيسى ضعيف يسرق الحديث ".
ولا بأس بعد ذلك من الإشارة إلى بعض المصادر التي جاء فيها الحديث من الطرق الكثيرة عن الأعمش بدون الزيادة، مع الإشارة أيضاً إلى أرقامها وأجزائها:
1 - سنن أبي داود (1/ 356/ 517) .
2 - سنن الترمذي (1/ 269/ 207) .
3 - صحيح ابن خزيمة (3/ 15/ 1528) .
4 - مشكل الآثار للطحاوي (3/ 52 - 53) .
5 - مسند الإمام أحمد (2/ 284، 382، 424، 461، 472) .
6 - مسند الحميدي (438 - 439/ 999) .
7 - معجم الطبراني الأوسط (1/ 85/ 74 و 5/ 185/4360 و 6/ 129/
5266 و 9/ 249/ 8544، 266/ 8582) .
8 - معجم الطبراني الصغير (ص 59، 123، 155، 164 - هندية) و " الروض النضير" (1065 -1069) .
9 - أخبار أصبهان لأبي نعيم (2/ 232) .
0 1 - تاريخ بغداد (3/ 242 و 6/ 167 و 9/ 413 و 11/ 306)

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الدكتور / زهير بن ناصر الناصر محقق " أطراف المسند " لابن حجر ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 805 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (كَلِمَاتٌ مَنْ ذَكَرَهُنَّ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ دُبُرَ كُلِّ صَلَاةٍ: اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ، وَلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ، وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ، ثُمَّ لَوْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاهُ مِثْلَ زَبَدِ الْبَحْرِ، لَمَحَتْهُنَّ. لَمْ يَرْفَعْهُ) .
منكر موقوف.
أخرجه أحمد (5/ 173) من طريق ابن لهيعة: ثنا يحيى (كذا) بن عبد الله: أن أبا كثير مولى بني هاشم حدثه: أنه سمع أبا ذر الغفاري - صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول: ... فذكره. وفي آخره:
" قال أبي: لم يرفعه ".
قلت: وهو مع وقفه ضعيف الإسناد، منكر المتن؛ فإن (أبا كثير) هذا: مجهول لا يعرف، ولم يوثقه أحد، وقد أورده البخاري في " الكنى " (64/ 582)
مشيراً إلى هذا الحديث، وسكت عنه. وكذلك فعل ابن أبي حاتم فقال (4/ 2/429) :
"سمع أبا ذر الغفاري: أن التسبيح في دبر الصلاة يمحو الخطايا. روى عنه حيي بن عبد الله ".
و (حُيّي) هذا - هو: المعافري المصري -: صدوق يهم، وقع في " المسند ":
(يحيى) - كما رأيت -. ويظهر أنه خطأ قديم؛ فإنه وقع كذلك في " جامع المسانيد "
لابن كثير (13/ 815/ 11513) ، ولم يتنبه له محققه الدكتور القلعجي، ولايسعه إلا ذلك؛ فإنه حوّاش قمّاش! وعلى الصواب وقع في " أطراف المسند " لابن حجر (6/ 205) ، ونبه محققه الدكتور زهير بن ناصر الناصر على خطأ المطبوع، وجزم بأنه تحريف، وأحال إلى عدة مصادر من كتب الرجال، وفاته " الجرح
والتعديل "، كما فاته " التعجيل "؛ فإنه موافق لـ "أطرافه "، وقال: "لايعرف".
وابن لهيعة: ضعيف لسوء حفظه، إلا فيما رواه العبادلة ونحوهم، وليس هذا منه.
وأما أنه منكر المتن؛ فلأنه مخالف للأحاديث الصحيحة الواردة في الباب، ولا سيما وبعضها عن أبي ذر نفسه مرفوعاً بلفظ:
" ... تسبح خلف كل صلاة ثلاثاً وثلاثين، وتحمد ثلاثاً وثلاثين، وتكبر أربعاً وثلاثين ".
أخرجه أحمد (5/ 158) وغيره بسند صحيح، وهو مخرج في " الصحيحة " (1125) .
ولقد كان من البواعث على تحقيق القول في حديث الترجمة أن الحافظ المنذري سكت عن إسناده في " الترغيب " (2/ 261/ 7) ؛ بل وصدره بصيغة (عن) المشعر بقوته في اصطلاحه! وقول الهيثمي في " المجمع " (10/ 101) :
" رواه أحمد موقوفاً، وأبو كثير: لم أعرفه، وبقية رجاله حديثهم حسن "!
وتقلده الثلاثة المعلقون على " الترغيب " (2/ 449) !
وأهم من ذلك كله أن السيوطي أورده في " الجامع الصغير "، و " الكبير " أيضاً! وهو خاص بالأحاديث المرفوعة - كما هو معلوم -؛ فكأنه لم ينتبه لقول أحمد عقب الحديث:
"لم يرفعه ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ محقق " الأهوال لابن ابي الدنيا " مجدي فتحي السيد عفا الله عنه ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 844 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (لا يلي أحد من أمر الناس شيئا إلا وقفه الله على جسر جهنم، فزلزل به الجسر زلزلة، فناج أو غير ناج، لا يبقى منه عظم إلا فارق صاحبه، فإن هو لم ينج ذهب به في جب مظلم كالقبر في نار جهنم لا يبلغ قعره سبعين خريفا) .
ضعيف جداً.
أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في " الأهوال " (254/ 247) من طريق إبراهيم بن الفضل القرشي - من أهل المدينة - قال: أخبرني سعيد المقبري عن أبي هريرة:
أن عمر بن الخطاب استعمل بشر بن عاصم الجشمي على (صنعاء) ، فتخلف، فلقيه على باب المسجد، فقال له: يا بشر! ألم أستعملك على صدقة من صدقات المسلمين، وقد علمت أن هذه الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين؟ فقال له
بشر بن عاصم: بلى؛ ولكن سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ... فذكره.
فأقبل عمر راجعاً حتى وقف على سلمان وأبي ذر، فقالا له: يا أمير المؤمنين! ما شأن وجهك متغيراً؟ قال: ذكر بشر بن عاصم كذا وكذا؛ فهل سمعتم ذلك من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قالا: نعم. قال: فأيكم يلي هذا الأمر، فأجعله إليه؟ قالا: من ترب الله وجهه، وألصق خده بالأرض، ولم نر منك يا أمير المؤمنين! بعدُ إلا
خيراً، ولكنا نخاف أن تولي هذا الأمر من ليس له وبأهل؛ فيهلك بذلك.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف جداً؛ إبراهيم بن الفضل - وهو: المخزومي -:
متروك. قال البخاري في " التاريخ " (1/ 1/ 311) :
" منكر الحديث عن المقبري ".
قلت: وهذا من روايته عنه - كما ترى -.
وكذا قال أبو حاتم والنسائي. وقال هذا في موضع آخر:
" ليس بثقة، ولا يكتب حديثه ".
ومن حداثة بعض المعلقين وجهلهم بهذا العلم جمعهم بين المتناقضات في كتابتهم؛ فقال المعلق على " الأهوال ":
حديث ضعيف (!) ، وإسناده ضعيف جداً (!) إن لم يكن موضوعاً (!) "!!!.
وذكره المنذري في " الترغيب " باختصار مشيراً لضعفه، وقال (3/ 139/ 24) :
" رواه ابن أبي الدنيا وغيره ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المعلق على " المعرفة " الدكتور / أنور محمود زناتي عفا الله عنه  ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 845 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (لا يلي أحد من أمر الناس شيئا إلا وقفه الله على جسر جهنم، فزلزل به الجسر زلزلة، فناج أو غير ناج، لا يبقى منه عظم إلا فارق صاحبه، فإن هو لم ينج ذهب به في جب مظلم كالقبر في نار جهنم لا يبلغ قعره سبعين خريفا) .
ضعيف جداً.
أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في " الأهوال " (254/ 247) من طريق إبراهيم بن الفضل القرشي - من أهل المدينة - قال: أخبرني سعيد المقبري عن أبي هريرة:
أن عمر بن الخطاب استعمل بشر بن عاصم الجشمي على (صنعاء) ، فتخلف، فلقيه على باب المسجد، فقال له: يا بشر! ألم أستعملك على صدقة من صدقات المسلمين، وقد علمت أن هذه الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين؟ فقال له
بشر بن عاصم: بلى؛ ولكن سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ... فذكره.
فأقبل عمر راجعاً حتى وقف على سلمان وأبي ذر، فقالا له: يا أمير المؤمنين! ما شأن وجهك متغيراً؟ قال: ذكر بشر بن عاصم كذا وكذا؛ فهل سمعتم ذلك من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قالا: نعم. قال: فأيكم يلي هذا الأمر، فأجعله إليه؟ قالا: من ترب الله وجهه، وألصق خده بالأرض، ولم نر منك يا أمير المؤمنين! بعدُ إلا
خيراً، ولكنا نخاف أن تولي هذا الأمر من ليس له وبأهل؛ فيهلك بذلك.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف جداً؛ إبراهيم بن الفضل - وهو: المخزومي -:
متروك. قال البخاري في " التاريخ " (1/ 1/ 311) :
" منكر الحديث عن المقبري ".
قلت: وهذا من روايته عنه - كما ترى -.
وكذا قال أبو حاتم والنسائي. وقال هذا في موضع آخر:
" ليس بثقة، ولا يكتب حديثه ".
ومن حداثة بعض المعلقين وجهلهم بهذا العلم جمعهم بين المتناقضات في كتابتهم؛ فقال المعلق على " الأهوال ":
حديث ضعيف (!) ، وإسناده ضعيف جداً (!) إن لم يكن موضوعاً (!) "!!!.
وذكره المنذري في " الترغيب " باختصار مشيراً لضعفه، وقال (3/ 139/ 24) :
" رواه ابن أبي الدنيا وغيره ".
وقد أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " (2/ 25 - 26/ 1219) ، وأبو نعيم في " معرفة الصحابة " (3/ 81 -82/ 1153) من طريق سويد بن عبد العزيز: ثنا سيار أبو الحكم عن أبي وائل شقيق بن سلمة:
أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه استعمل بشر بن عاصم ... الحديث نحوه.
قلت: وهذا كالذي قبله ضعيف - أيضاً - جداً؛ سويد بن عبد العزيز: متروك؛ كما قال الهيثمي (5/ 206) في إعلاله لهذا الحديث. وأصله قول البخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " (2/ 2/ 148) :
" عنده مناكير، أنكرها أحمد ". وقال في " الضعفاء " (ص 263) :
" في حديثه نظر لا يحتمل ". وفي " الاصابة " لابن حجر في ترجمة (بشر ابن عاصم) :
" أخرجه البخاري من طريق سويد، وقال: لم يروه عن سيار غير سويد فيما أعلم، وفي حديثه لين. انتهى ".
كذا فيه: (البخاري) ، وأخشى أن يكون محرفاً؛ فإنه لا يشبه كلام البخاري فيما أعلم. 
وقد تبادر إلى ذهن الدكتور المعلق على " المعرفة " أن المراد به:
" صحيح البخاري "؛ فقال:
" قلت: ولم أقف عليه عند البخاري "!
وكيف يكون فيه، وراويه (سويد) شديد الضعف عنده؟!
وأخرجه ابن أبي ضيبة في " المصنف " (2 1/ 217/ 2592 1) ، ومن طريقه أبو نعيم (3/ 82 -83/ 4 5 1 1) بسند صحيح عن محمد الراسبي عن بشر بن عاصم قال: ... فذكر نحوه.
و (محمد الراسبي) : الظاهر أنه: (ابن صليم أبو هلال الراسبي) ، وبه جزم ابن عبد البر في " الاستيعاب "؛ فقال الحافظ عقبه:
" فإن كان كما قال؛ فالإسناد منقطع، فإنه لم يدرك بشر بن عاصم ".
قلت: وانما استظهرت أنه هو؛ لأن السمعاني لم يذكر في هذه النسبة (الراسبي) من يسمى: (محمداً) غير: (ابن سليم) هذا.
ثم هو ممن اختلفت أقوال الأئمة فيه، ولخصها الحافظ كعادته في كتابه القيّم:
" التقريب " بقوله:
" صدوق فيه لين، من السادسة ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ صهر الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله أبو رشيد عفا الله عنه محقق " الشرح والإبانة على اصول السنة والديانة " لابن بطة العكبري رحمه الله  ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 941 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (من أطاع إمرأته، كبّه الله عز وجل في النار على وجهه) .
موضوع.
أورده السيوطي في " ذيل الأحاديث الموضوعة " (ص 132/ 623 بترقيمي) من رواية الديلمي بسنده عن المطلب بن شعيب بن حيان الأزدي:
حدثنا عبد الله بن صالح: حدثنا عمرو بن هاشم عن ابن أبي كريمة عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جابر عن علي بن أبي طالب رفعه.
قلت: وقد سكت عنه السيوطي، فلم يتكلم على إسناده بشيء؛ ولذلك قال ابن عراق معقباً عليه بعد أن رمز للديلمي بـ (مي) :

قلت: بيض له؛ كأنه أراد أن يبين علته فلم يتفق له، وأنا لم تلح لي، إلا أن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الصايغ، و ... و ... والمطلب بن شعيب بن حيان الأزدي: لم أقف لهم على ترجمة ".
فأقول: هؤلاء الأربعة إن لم يجد لهم ترجمة؛ فلا ينبغي لمثله أن يسكت عن بعض من فوقهم، وقد حاول أن يتعرف على من دونهم؛ فلم يعرفهم، بينما البعض المشار إليهم، فيهم من يعرف بالضعف، وأحدهم لا يعرف أيضاً، وهو:
(ابن أبي كريمة) ؛ فإني لم أجد له ترجمة.
وأما (عمرو بن هاشم) - وهو: البيروتي -: فهو مترجم في " التهذيب " وغيره، وقال الذهبي في " المغني ":
" وثق، وقال ابن وارة: ليس بذاك ". وقال الحافظ في " التقريب ":
" صدوق يخطئ ".
وأما (عبد الله بن صالح) : فهو مشهور، ومعروف بالضعف؛ إلا في رواية بعض الأئمة عنه؛ كما قرره الحافظ في " مقدمة الفتح "، وحديثنا ليس من هذا القبيل؛ فإن (المطلب بن شعيب بن حيان الأزدي) وإن كان قد وثق - ولم يعرفه ابن عراق -؛ فليس هو من أولئك الأئمة، وإنما هو من شيوخ الطبراني في " معاجمه "، وله ترجمة في كتاب الشيخ حماد الأنصاري - عافاه الله - الذي أسماه: " بلغة القاصي والداني في تراجم شيوخ الطبراني " (327/ 649) .
وأما ما وجه به ابن عراق سكوت السيوطي عن علة الحديث فلا أراه وجيهاً وذلك للضعف الذي في الروايين، وفي ظني أن مثله لا يخفى على مثل الحافظ السيوطي، وإنما سلكت عنه لظهور وضعه وبطلانه باللفظ المذكور؛ لأن من المقطوع به أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يساير نساءه ويطيعهن فيما لا مخالفة للشرع؛ كما صنع صلى الله عليه وسلم
مع عائشة حينما لم تستطع في حجة الوداع أن تأتي بعمرة الحج؛ لما عرض لها من الحيض، فأمر إبن أخاها عبد الرحمن أن يعمرها من (التنعيم) والناس يستعدون للرجوع إلى المدينة، وقال راوي القصة جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه:
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلاً سهلاً، إذا هويت - عائشة - الشيء؛ تابعها عليه.
انظر " حجة الوداع " (ص 92) .
ولعل أصل الحديث إنما هو باللفظ الذي ساقه أبو عبد الله بن بطة في " الشرح والإبانة على أصول السنة والديانة " (204/ 379) :
" من أطاع امرأته في كل ما تريد ... " الحديث نحوه.
وعلق عليه صهري أبو رشيد بقوله:
" ضعيف؛ فقد أورده ابن عراق في " تنزيه الشريعة " وعزاه للدارمي (2/215) "!
وهذا وهم فاحش! منشؤه عدم الانتباه لاصطلاح ابن عراق لرمزه المتقدم (مي) أنه لـ (للديلمي) ، فتوهم أنه أراد (الدارمي) على اصطلاح مؤلف كتاب " مفتاح كنوز السنة " - تأليف مستشرق هولندي -.
(تنبيه) : كتاب ابن بطة هذا أحاديثه معلقة غير مسندة، ويغلب على الكثير منها الضعف والنكارة والوضع، وقد قام بتخريجها صهري المذكور تخريجاً لا بأس به إلى حد ما؛ فقد قصر في تخريج كثير من أحاديثه تقصيراً ظاهراً؛ مثل
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إن الله لا ينترع العلم انتزاعاً من صدور العلماء ... " رقم (20) .
فقد عزاه للترمذي وابن ماجه وغيرهما، مع أنه مما رواه البخاري ومسلم في " صحيحيهما "! ومن الغريب أنه مع عزو المعلق على " الترمذي " الذي عزاه إليه قد ذكر في الحاشية أنه رواه الشيخان!
وقد لاحظ عليه بعض الباحثين أنه - مع قلة استفادته من كتب الألباني، وندرة عزوه إليها مع كثرتها، وبالغ انتشارها؛ فهو - إذا ذكره؛ ذكره بلقبه ونسبته فقط:
(الألباني) ! كأنه لا فرق بينه وبين سائر المستفيدين والناقلين من كتبه، مع أنه من تلامذته القدامى وزوَّجه إحدى بناته؛ مما يوجب عليه أن يذكره بشيء من التبجيل والاحترام، وهذا مما لا رغبة للألباني فيه - كما هو المعروف عنه -؛ ولكن على الأقل أن يقول: (شيخنا الألباني) .. لا تزكية، وإنما بياناً للواقع والحقيقة، وأتساءل عن سبب كتمانها: أهو الخوف من أن يصيبه شيء من الأذى الذي أصاب شيخه الألباني من أعدائه وخصومه، أم هو مسايرة منه للمشرف على رسالته، أم ... أم..؟! فقلنا: الله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المستشرق الهولندي فنسنك مؤلف كتاب " مفتاح كنوز السنة ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 941 ) 


عند تعليقه على حديث " (من أطاع إمرأته، كبّه الله عز وجل في النار على وجهه) .
موضوع.
أورده السيوطي في " ذيل الأحاديث الموضوعة " (ص 132/ 623 بترقيمي) من رواية الديلمي بسنده عن المطلب بن شعيب بن حيان الأزدي:
حدثنا عبد الله بن صالح: حدثنا عمرو بن هاشم عن ابن أبي كريمة عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جابر عن علي بن أبي طالب رفعه.
قلت: وقد سكت عنه السيوطي، فلم يتكلم على إسناده بشيء؛ ولذلك قال ابن عراق معقباً عليه بعد أن رمز للديلمي بـ (مي) :

قلت: بيض له؛ كأنه أراد أن يبين علته فلم يتفق له، وأنا لم تلح لي، إلا أن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الصايغ، و ... و ... والمطلب بن شعيب بن حيان الأزدي: لم أقف لهم على ترجمة ".
فأقول: هؤلاء الأربعة إن لم يجد لهم ترجمة؛ فلا ينبغي لمثله أن يسكت عن بعض من فوقهم، وقد حاول أن يتعرف على من دونهم؛ فلم يعرفهم، بينما البعض المشار إليهم، فيهم من يعرف بالضعف، وأحدهم لا يعرف أيضاً، وهو:
 (ابن أبي كريمة) ؛ فإني لم أجد له ترجمة.
وأما (عمرو بن هاشم) - وهو: البيروتي -: فهو مترجم في " التهذيب " وغيره، وقال الذهبي في " المغني ":
 " وثق، وقال ابن وارة: ليس بذاك ". وقال الحافظ في " التقريب ":
 " صدوق يخطئ ".
وأما (عبد الله بن صالح) : فهو مشهور، ومعروف بالضعف؛ إلا في رواية بعض الأئمة عنه؛ كما قرره الحافظ في " مقدمة الفتح "، وحديثنا ليس من هذا القبيل؛ فإن (المطلب بن شعيب بن حيان الأزدي) وإن كان قد وثق - ولم يعرفه ابن عراق -؛ فليس هو من أولئك الأئمة، وإنما هو من شيوخ الطبراني في " معاجمه "، وله ترجمة في كتاب الشيخ حماد الأنصاري - عافاه الله - الذي أسماه: " بلغة القاصي والداني في تراجم شيوخ الطبراني " (327/ 649) .
وأما ما وجه به ابن عراق سكوت السيوطي عن علة الحديث فلا أراه وجيهاً وذلك للضعف الذي في الروايين، وفي ظني أن مثله لا يخفى على مثل الحافظ السيوطي، وإنما سلكت عنه لظهور وضعه وبطلانه باللفظ المذكور؛ لأن من المقطوع به أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يساير نساءه ويطيعهن فيما لا مخالفة للشرع؛ كما صنع صلى الله عليه وسلم
 مع عائشة حينما لم تستطع في حجة الوداع أن تأتي بعمرة الحج؛ لما عرض لها من الحيض، فأمر إبن أخاها عبد الرحمن أن يعمرها من (التنعيم) والناس يستعدون للرجوع إلى المدينة، وقال راوي القصة جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه:
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلاً سهلاً، إذا هويت - عائشة - الشيء؛ تابعها عليه.
انظر " حجة الوداع " (ص 92) .
ولعل أصل الحديث إنما هو باللفظ الذي ساقه أبو عبد الله بن بطة في " الشرح والإبانة على أصول السنة والديانة " (204/ 379) :
 " من أطاع امرأته في كل ما تريد ... " الحديث نحوه.
وعلق عليه صهري أبو رشيد بقوله:
 " ضعيف؛ فقد أورده ابن عراق في " تنزيه الشريعة " وعزاه للدارمي (2/215) "!
وهذا وهم فاحش! منشؤه عدم الانتباه لاصطلاح ابن عراق لرمزه المتقدم (مي) أنه لـ (للديلمي) ، فتوهم أنه أراد (الدارمي) على اصطلاح مؤلف كتاب " مفتاح كنوز السنة " - تأليف مستشرق هولندي -.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور سفر الحوالي مؤلف كتاب " ظاهرة الإرجاء في الفكر الإسلامي "  ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 948 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (الإسلام علانية، والإيمان في القلب ... ) .
منكر.
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في رسالة " الإيمان " (5/ 6 - بتحقيقي) ، وفي " المصنف " (1 1/ 1 1/ 368 0 1) ، وعنه أبو يعلى (5/ 1 0 3 - 2 0 3) ، وأحمد (3/ 134 - 135) ، والبزار (1/19/ 0 2 - كشف الأستار) ، والعقيلي في " الضعفاء " (3/ 250) ، وابن حبان في " الضعفاء " (2/ 111) ، وابن عدي في " الكامل " (5/ 207) ، كلهم من طريق علي بن مسعدة: ثنا قتادة عن أنس مرفوعاً. وقال البزار:
"تفرد به علي بن مسعدة ".
قلت: قال البخاري في " التاريخ " (3/ 2/ 294 - 295) :
"فيه نظر".
ورواه عنه العقيلي، وساق حديثه هذا. وقال ابن حبان:
" كان ممن يخطئ على قلة روايته، وينفرد بما لا يتابع عليه؛ فاستحق ترك الاحتجاج به؛ بما لا يوافق الثقات من الأخبار ".
قلت: ووثقه بعضهم؛ فقال الهيثمي في " مجمع الزوائد " (1/ 52) - بعد ما عزاه لأحمد وأبي يعلى والبزار -:
".. ورجاله رجال الصحيح؛ ما خلا (علي بن مسعدة) ، وثقه ابن حبان (كذا) وأبو داود الطيالسي، وأبو حاتم، وابن معين، وضعفه أخرون ".
قلت: وأشار إلى هذا الخلاف الذهبي بقوله في " الكاشف ":
" فيه ضعف، وأما أبو حاتم فقال: لا بأس به ".
وذكر بعض الأقوال - التي في " المجمع " - في " الميزان " وساق له هذا الحديث فيما أنكر عليه. وقال الحافظ في " التقريب ":
" صدوق له أوهام ".
قلت: فمثله يحتمل حديثه التحسين، وقد كنت حسنت له حديثاً أخر في " المشكاة، (2341) بلفظ:
" كل بني أدم خطاء، وخير الخطائين التوابون ".
أما هذا؛ فقد حال بيني وبين تحسينه تضعيف الأئمة المتقدمين له واستنكارهم إياه، أعني: ابن حبان والعقيلي وابن عدي والذهبي، ويضاف اليهم أخرون؛ منهم: (عبد الحق الإشبيلي) ؛ فقد قال - كما كنت نقلته عنه في تخريجي لكتاب
" الإيمان " -:
" حديث غير محفوظ ".
وشيء أخر، وهو أهم - عندي - مما تقدم وهو أنه تفرد بزيادة هذا اللفظ على الحديث الصحيح الذي جعله هو تمام الحديث، وقد أشرت إليه بالنقط، ولفظه عند أحمد وغيره:
قال: ثم يشير بيده إلى صدره (ثلاث مرات) ثم يقول: " التقوى ههنا، التقوى ههنا ".
....
رابعاً: قول الأستاذ الفاضل سفر الحوالي في كتابه " ظاهرة الإرجاء في الفكر الإسلامي " (2 /686) - تعليقا على هذا الحديث؛ مع أنه صدره بقوله:
" روي ... "؛ المشعر بضعف المروي اصطلاحاً، فإنه مع ذلك قال - في " الحاشية ":
" سبق تخريجه، وأنه حسن إن شاء الله، ويدل لصحة معناه حديث جبريل ... ".
قلت: فالتحسين ينافي التضعيف المشار إليه! الأمر الذي جعلني أقول: لعل المؤلف لم يُراع بالتصدير المذكور الاصطلاح المشار إليه، أو أن (الُمحشّي) هو غير المؤلف. والله أعلم.
وقوله: " ويدل لصحة معناه ... "؛ فأقول: صحة المعنى لا يدل بالضرورة على صحة المبنى؛ فكم من حديث لا أصل له والمعنى صحيح - كما هو معلوم -.
وقد بدا لي من مطالعتي للكتاب المذكور أنه ذو فائدة كبيرة جداً في الرد على علماء الكلام الذين يخالفون أهل الحديث في قولهم: (الإيمان يزيد وينقص، وأن الأعمال الصالحة من الإيمان) ، مع غلو ظاهر في بعض عباراته؛ حتى ليخال إليَّ أنه يميل إلى مذهب الخوارج، مع أنه يرد عليهم، وغمزني بالإرجاء أكثر من مرة؛ تارة تصريحاً وأخرى تلويحاً، مع إظهاره الاحترام والتبجيل - خلافاً لبعض الغلاة ولا أقول: الأتباع -، وهو يعلم أنني أنصر مذهب أهل الحديث، متذرعاً بأنني لا أكفر تارك الصلاة كسلاً؛ ما لم يدل على أن تركه عن عقيدة وجحود، كالذي يقال
له: (إن لم تصل، وإلا؛ قتلناك) ، فيأبى فيقتل؛ فهذا كافر مرتد - كما كنت نقلته في رسالتي " حكم تارك الصلاة " عن ابن القيم وشيخه ابن تيمية - وعلى مثله حمل ابن تيمية الآثار التي استفاضت عن الصحابة في كفر تارك الصلاة، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ليس بين العبد وبين الكفر إلا ترك الصلاة ". انظر كلامهما في الرسالة المذكورة (ص 38 - 46) . ومع هذا رمانا المؤلف المذكور بالارجاء.. سامحه الله، وهدانا الله وإياه لما اختلف فيه من الحق؛ إنه يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم.
ومجال مناقشته واسع جداً فيما نبا قلمه عن الصواب، وما فيه من الأخطاء والتناقضات، وبخاصة في تأويله للأحاديث والنصوص وليّه إياها إلى ما يتفق مع ما ذهب إليه مع محاولته التشكيك في صحة الحديث المتفق على صحته؛ إذ شعر أن تأويله إياه غير مقنع - كما فعل بحديث الجهنميين الذين يخرجهم الله من النار بغير عمل عملوه -. بل وإعراضه أحياناً عن ذكر ما هو عليه منها.
أقول: هذا باب واسع جداً يتطلب التفرغ له وقتاً مديداً، مما لا أجده الآن.
والله المستعان.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ الفاضل الدكتور / باسم فيصل الجوابرة غفر الله له ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 973 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (يُوشِكُ أَنْ تَخْرُجَ نَارٌ مِنْ (حُبْسِ سَيَلٍ) تَسِيرُ سَيْرَ بَطِيئَةِ الْإِبِلِ تَسِيرُ النَّهَارَ وَتُقِيمُ اللَّيْلَ تَغْدُو وَتَرُوحُ يُقَالُ غَدَتْ النَّارُ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ! فَاغْدُوا قَالَتْ النَّارُ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ! فََقِيلُوا رَاحَتْ النَّارُ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ! فَرُوحُوا مَنْ أَدْرَكَتْهُ أَكَلَتْهُ) .
ضعيف ومرسل.
أخرجه أحمد (3/ 443) ، وأبو يعلى (2/ 233/934) ، وعنه ابن حبان (1892 - الموارد) ، وابن أبي عاصم في "الآحاد " (3/96 - 97) ، ومن طريقه أبو نعيم في " المعرفة " (3/ 90 - 91) ، والحاكم (4/
442 -443) من طريق عثمان بن عمر: حدثنا عبد الحميد بن جعفر عن أبي جعفر محمد بن علي بن الحسين رضي الله عنه عن رافع بن بشر عن أبيه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ... فذكره.
وخالفه أبو عاصم (الضحاك بن مخلد) ؛ فقال: ثنا عبد الحميد بن جعفر:
ثنا عيسى بن علي الأنصاري عن رافع بن بشير السلمي به.
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " (2/ 30/ 229 1) .
قلت: وعثمان بن عمر، وأبو عاصم الضحاك: كلاهما ثقة من رجال الشيخين؛ فيمكن أن يكون الخلاف من شيخهما (عبد الحميد بن جعفر) ، فقد
ذكروا أن له بعض الأوهام - مع كونه من رجال مسلم -، فإن كان قد حفظ؛ فإن مدار الوجهين على (رافع بن بشر) ، وهو غير معروف، ولم يوثقه غير ابن حبان (4/ 236 و 6/ 304) ؛ وجعلهما راويين بسبب الاختلاف المذكور، وتبعه الحافظ في " التعجيل " (ص 123/ 300) ، خلافاً للبخاري وابن أبي حاتم؛ فلم
يذكراه إلا برواية الوجه الآخر: عيسى بن علي عنه. وانظر تعليق المحقق على " تاريخ البخاري "؛ ففيه إشارة أن الشيخين رجحا هذه الرواية على رواية عثمان ابن عمر، حيث لم يتعرضا لروايته بسنده عن أبي جعفر بذكر. أو أنهم لم يعرفاها؛ ولذلك لما ذكره الحاكم في الموضع المشار إليه آنفاً شاهداً لحديث أبي ذر قبله بلفظ آخر؛ تعقبه الذهبي بقوله:
" قلت: رافع مجهول ".
وأما قول الأخ الداراني في تعليقه على " مسند أبي يعلى " (2/ 234) وعلى " الموارد " (6/ 148) :
" وصححه الحاكم (4/ 442 - 443) ".
فهو من تخليطاته الكثيرة، أو من سوء فهمه واستلزامه من ذكره إياه شاهداً أنه تصحيح منه له! وأحلاهما مر - كما لا يخفى على العالم بأصول علم الحديث وقواعده -. وأما قوله في " الموارد ":
" إسناده جيد "!
فهو على قاعدته التي زعمها من الاعتماد على توثيق ابن حبان للمجهولين؛ خلافاً للحفاظ الذين بينوا مخالفته لعلم المصطلح، وصرح هو في عشرات [من] " ثقاته " بأنه لا يعرفهم ولا يحتج بهم! كما بينت ذلك في غيرما موضع،
وتفصيل ذلك مع ضرب الأمثلة التي لا يسع الواقف على بعضها - بل جلها - إلا على القطع بصواب ما بينوا، وجعل مخالفهم الذي يريد أن يطير ولما يريش!! في مقدمة كتابي " تيسير انتفاع الخلان بثقات ابن حبان " ترتيباً وتحقيقاً وتعليقاً.
وإن مما يبطل تجويده لإسناده كتمانه لإعلال ابن حبان إياه بالإرسال؛ فإن من عادته أنه يترجم للصحابي الذي يذكرأبو يعلى تحت اسمه ما له من الحديث. أما هنا فلم يترجم له بشيء يدل على كونه من الصحابة؛ مقلداً في ذلك الذين ذكروه فيهم (1) ، وما زادوا في ترجمته على أن ساقوا له هذا الحديث، ومع ضعف إسناده؛ فليس فيه تصريحه بسماعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكيف تثبت صحبته؟!
لقد اكتفى المومى إليه هنا بتقليدهم، ونبذ وراء ظهره تول مقلده - خلافاً لعادته في تقليده إياه مخالفاً لهم -؛ فقال ابن حبان في " ثقاته " (4/ 73) :
" بشير السلمي: يروي المراسيل، روى عنه ابنه رافع بن بشير، ومن زعم أن له صحبة؛ فقد وهم ".
وإن مما لا شك فيه أن هذا يناقض إخراجه لحديثه هذا في " صحيحه "، فالظاهر أنه كان ناسياً لهذا، أو أنه بدا له شيء ما حمله على تغيير قوله هذا، ولكن لما لم يذكر أحد من الحفاظ من المتقدمين والمتأخرين - فيما علمت - ما يثبت صحبته، سوى هذا الحديث، وقد علمت أنه ليس فيه تصريحه بسماعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذلك في كل المصادر التي لا تراها مجموعة في غير هذا المكان بفضل الله تعالى، ولو فرضنا أنه صرح به في بعض المصادر التي لم تصلنا - وذلك مما
أستبعده جداً -؛ فبذلك فقط لا تثبت الصحبة؛ لأن ابنه مجهول - كما تقدم -، ولعل الحافظ الذهبي أشار إلى ذلك إشارة لطيفة بقوله في " تجريد أسماء الصحابة " (1/50) :
" تفرد بالرواية عنه ابنه رافع. ب دع ".
يفهم ذلك من عرف قوله المتقدم بجهالة رافع. وهذا أمر ظاهر لكل لبيب باحث غير مقلد أو غافل.
ومن الغفلة قول أخينا الدكتور [باسم] فيصل الجوابرة في تعليقه على " الآحاد ":
" وللحديث شواهد من حديث عاصم بن عدي، وأبي هريرة، وأبي ذر رضي الله عنهم "!
وذلك لأن هذه شواهد قاصرة؛ لا يوجد فيها ما يشهد لحديث الترجمة، إلا كلمات مثل حديث أبي ذر؛ فليس فيه إلا خروج النار، وهو مخرج في " الصحيحة " (3083) ، وحديث أبي هريرة فيه الخروج والقيلولة والبيات بلفظ آخر في البخاري وغيره، وهو مخرج هناك برقم (3395) .
ونحوه ما رواه الحاكم (4/ 458) عن عبد الله بن عمرو وقال:
" تبعث نار تسوق الناس من مشارق الأرض إلى مغاربها؛ كما يساق الجمل الكسير، لها ما تتخلف منهم، إذا قالوا؛ قالت، واذا باتوا؛ باتت ". وقال الحاكم:
" صحيح على شرط الشيخين ". ووافقه الذهبي.
وفيه عبد الله بن رجاء الغداني: وفيه ضعف - يأتي بيانه في الحديث بعده -.
وهو - كما ترى - موقوف، وعزاه الحافظ إلى الحاكم مرفوعاً وباللفظ الآتي!
وأما حديث عاصم بن عدي فليس فيه إلا مكان خروج النار، وأمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إياه بالخروج منه في قصته: أخرجها الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " (7 1/173/ 458) بإسناد فيه إبراهيم بن إسماعيل بن مجمع وهو ضعيف - كما في " المجمع " (8/ 13) -، وليس هو في المطبوعة، لانما فيها (إسماعيل بن مجمع عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن عمرو بن حزم ... ) ، ولم أعرفه؛ فالظاهر أن في الإسناد شيئاً أو سقطاً. والله أعلم.
والشاهد منه أن فيه ما لفظه:
" أخرج أهلك منها؛ فقد يوشك أن يخرج منه نار يضيء أعناق الإبل ببصرى ".
والمقصود أن هذه الشواهد كلها قاصرة؛ فلا يتقوى الحديث بها، خلافاً لما يوهمه كلام الدكتور. وأما خروج النار فهي مشهورة مستفيضة في الأحاديث الصحيحة، وإنما البحث في بعض الصفات التي في حديث الترجمة؛ فإنها لا
شاهد لها، مثل بطء سيرها، وقول بعض الناس: (غدت النار ... ) إلخ. والله أعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المدعو / أحمد راتب حموش محقق كتاب النابلسي " إيضاح الدلالات في سماع الآلات " ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 1018) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " ما ألهاك عن ذكر الله تعالى؛ فهو مَيْسِر) .
باطل لا أصل له.
حتى ولا في الأحاديث الموضوعة، وهو من الأحاديث الكثيرة التي سوّد بها الشيخ عبد الغني بن إسماعيل النابلسي الصوفي دون أن يعزوها إلى مصدر من كتب السنة -، ولو كانت تروي ما هب ودب من الأحاديث الموضوعة والمنكرة -؛ يؤيد بها في كتابه " إيضاح الدلالات في سماع الآلات " إباحة سماع آلات الطرب مهما تعددت أنواعها واختلفت أصواتها؛ إذا كانت النية طيبة! وقد كرر ذلك في غير ما موضع من كتابه المذكور، ومن أجمعها قوله (ص 130 إلى ص 133) :
" أما حكم الله تعالى في هذه المسألة - التي هي مسألة سماع الآلات المطربات يالنغمات الطيبات - مطلقاً على مقتضى ما قدمناه من الأقسام، فإن اقترنت هذه الآلات، وهذا السماع المذكور بأنواعه بالخمر أو الزنى أو اللواط أو دواعي ذلك - من المس بشهوة والتقبيل أو النظر بشهوة لغير الزوجة والأمة، أو لم يكن شيء من ذلك
في المجلس، بل كان في المقصد والنية الشهوات المحرمة، بأن تصور في نفسه شيئاً من ذلك واستحسن أن يكون موجوداً في المجلس -؛ فهذا السماع حرام حينئذٍ على كل من سمعه بعينه بحقه هو في نفسه باعتبار قصده هو ونيته؛ لأنه داعٍ في حقه إلى الوقوع ". ثم قال:
"هذا مقدار ما يحرم من سماع الآلات المطربة والنغمات الطيبة؛ لما يترتب على ذلك من الوقوع في المحرمات العينية، لا لعين ذلك السماع في نفسه.
وأما المباح في ذلك فهو إذا كان المجلس خالياً من الخمر والزنى واللواط، والمس بشهوة، والتقبيل والنظر بشهوة لغير الزوجة والأمة، وكان لذلك السامع قصد حسن ونية صالحة وباطن نظيف طاهر من الهجوم على الشهوات المحرمة - كشهوة الزنى أو اللواط أو شرب الخمر أو شيء من المسكرات أو المخدرات -، وكان قادراً على ضبط
قلبه وحفظ خاطره، من أن يخطر فيه شيء مما حرمه الله عليه، واذا خطر؛ يقدر على دفعه من قلبه، وغسل خاطره منه في الحال، ولا يضره تكرر وقوع ذلك في القلب بعد أن يكون مراقباً للامتناع من قبوله؛ فإنه يجوز له أن يسمع هذا السماع المذكور حينئذ بأنواعه كلها، ولا يحرم عليه شيء من ذلك، ولا يكره له ما دام موصوفاً بما ذكرناه؛ لأنه طاهر نظيف حينئذ في ظاهره وباطنه، فلا يوقعه السماع المذكورفي شيء مما نهى الله تعالى عنه؛ فهو مباح له، وان لم يكن من أهل المعرفة بالله تعالى وبتجلياته، بأن كان عامياً جاهلاً غافلاً، أو كان عالماً. محجوباً بعلمه عن
شهود معلومه.
وأما إذا كان من أهل المعرفة والشهود - فلا تخلو الأرض منهم في كل زمان ومكان إلى يوم القيامة، وإن أنكرته أهل الغفلة؛ لانطماس البصائر وفقد اليقين -؛ من القلوب - فيصير السماع المذكور حينئذ في حقه مستحباً، مندوباً إليه يثاب
عليه، لاستفادته منه الحقائق الإلهية، والمعارف الربانية، وفهمه به للمعاني التوحيدية، والإشارات الربانية ".
قلت: وهو شديد التحريف لنصوص الكتاب والسنة وأقوال السلف، والفقهاء القائلين بتحريم آلات الطرب؛ دون التفصيل الذي ذهب إليه، وهو فيه مقلد للشيخ محمد الغزالي، وقد رد عليه العلماء رداً قضوا على هذه الضلالة، كما تراه مبسوطاً في كتابي المسمى بـ" تحريم آلات الطرب" أو " الرد بالوحيين وأقوال أئمتنا على ابن حزم ومقلديه المبيحين للمعازف والغنا وعلى الصوفيين الذين اتخذوه قربة وديناً " (ص 158 - 178) .
ولقد اغتر بهذه الرسالة - وما فيها من تحريف النصوص - كثير من مشايخ الطرق وغيرهم؛ الذين يضربون على الدفوف، وربما على الناي في حلقات ذكرهم؛ بل لقد كان منهم الشيخ محمد الغزالي المعاصر الذي توفي قريباً؛ فإنه كان يستمع لأغاني (أم كلثوم) و (فيروز) ، لكن بنية حسنة - كما بينت ذلك في كتابي المذكور (ص 177 - 178) -!
ومثله ذلك الطالب الذي كنت ذكرت قصته في المصدر المذكور آنفاً (ص 176 - 177) وخلاصتها أنه كان يستمع إلى أغاني (أم كلثوم) وهو يسبح الله تعالى! (زعم) ، فلما أنكرت عليه جمعه بين التسبيح المشروع والاستماع للغناء الممنوع عند الفقهاء؛ أجاب بأنه:
"يتذكر غناء الحور العين"!!
ولقد ساءني جداً أن أحدَ من اشتهر في هذه الأيام أنه من خطباء السلفيين في دمشق - وهو المدعو: (أحمد راتب حموش) - قام بتحقيق كتاب النابلسي
هذا، وليس فيه شيء من التحقيق سوى النقل؛ بل مر على كل تحريفات المؤلف ودعاويه الباطلة، وتحقيره للفقهاء المخالفين لهواه، فيكثر من وصفهم بـ "الفقهاء الجهلة "؛ في الوقت الذي كتم النقول الصحيحة عن الأئمة في تحريم آلات الطرب إلا الدف، - كما تراه مفصلاً في كتابي المشار إليه آنفاً -، فقال (حموش) في آخر مقدمته لكتاب النابلسي (ص 12) :
" وسواء اتفقنا مع المؤلف في الرأي أم خالفناه؛ فإن في عرضه الوافي للحجج والأدلة والبراهين ما ينير لنا السبيل، ويجعل كلاً منا يعتمد رأياً يعتقده، ويميز فيه بين الغث والسمين "!
وهذا كلام هش.. إنما هو غثاء كغثاء السيل، لا غَناء فيه؛ فمن الذي يستطيع أن يميز بين الحجج الواهية والأدلة القوية ليتبين بها السبيل، ولا أعتقد أن سلفياً - مهما كانت سويته العلمية منحطة - يسمح لنفسه أن يميع الحق الجلي الواضح بمثل هذه العبارة، وظني أن كاتبها إنما علق على هذا الكتاب قبل أن يتعرف على الدعوة السلفية، وإلا؛ كيف يقبل هذا الكاتب من المؤلف تحقيره للفقهاء - كما سبقت الإشارة إليه -؟! وفيهم إبراهيم بن محمد الحنفي المتوفي سنة 956 هـ، وهو من كبار محققي علماء الحنفية، ومن كتبه " الرهص والوقص لمستحل الرقص "،
ولا بد أن الشيخ النابلسي الحنفي (!) كاذ قد وقف على هذا الكتاب؛ لأنه كان متقدماً على النابلسي بأكثر من قرن - كما يتبين ذلك من تاريخ وفاتيهما -، و"الرهص " هذا في الحقيقة من أحسن ما ألف في الرد على هؤلاء الصوفية الأَكلة الرَّقصَة من عالم فاضل مشهور بمؤلفاته، ومنها كتابه " منية المصلي " وهو من أحسن كتب الحنفية المختصرة؛ لأنه يذكر فيه أدلة المسائل من الكتاب والسنة، فهو في هذا مثل " منار السبيل " في كتب الحنابلة

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الأخ الفاضل / عبد القدوس بن محمد محقق " مجمع البحرين " ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 1037 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (مَرَّ نبيُّ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وآله وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى قُبُورِ نِسَاءٍ مِنْ بَنِي النَّجَّارِ هَلَكُوا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  ، فَسَمِعَهُمْ يُعَذَّبُونَ فِي الْقُبُورِ فِي النَّمِيمَةِ) .
منكر بذكر: (النساء) و: (النميمة) .
أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم
الأوسط " (5/ 44/ 4628) بإسناده الثابت عن ابن لهيعة عن أسامة بن زيد عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال: ... فذكره، وقال:
" لم يرو هذا الحديث عن أسامة بن زيد إلا ابن لهيعة".
قلت: وهو ضعيف؛ لسوء حفظه، وقد خلط في هذه القصة؛ فذكر فيها:
(النساء) ، و: (النميمة) ؛ فكأنه اشتبه عليه بحديث ابن عباس:
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مر بقبرين [جديدين] فقال:
"إنهما ليعذبان، وما يعذبان في كبير؛ بلى إنه كبير، أما أحدهما؛ فكان يمشي بالنميمة، وأما الآخر؛ فكان لا يستتر من بوله ".
رواه الشيخان وغيرهما، وهو مخرج في " الإرواء" (1/ 313 - 314) .
قلت: فخلط بين من مات في الإسلام وعذب بالنميمة، وبين من مات في الشرك والجاهلية، وجعل سبب تعذيبهم إنما هو بسبب النميمة! وهذا من تخاليط ابن لهيعة العجيبة التي تؤكد ما ترجمه به غير ما واحد من الحفاظ بالضعف وسوء
الحفظ، على تفصيل معروف في ترجمته من كتب الرجال، وبه أعله الهيثمي في"مجمع الزوائد لا (3/ 55) ؛ لكنه ألان القول فيه، فقال:
"وفي إسناده ابن لهيعة، وفيه كلام "!
على أنه يمكن الحمل على شيخه أسامة بن زيد - إن كان هو: ابن أسلم العدوي -؛ فإنه ضعيف أيضاً سن قبل حفظه، لكن يحتمل أن يكون شيخه هذا هو: أسامة بن زيد الليثي، وهو خير من الذي قبله، وقد فرق بينهما في المرتبة الحافظ فقال في الأول:
"ضعيف ". وفي هذا:
"صدوق يهم ". ولم يتبين لي أيهما المراد هنا.
ولا مجال لإعلال الحديث بعنعنة أبي الزبير؛ فقد صرح بالتحديث في رواية ابن جريج عنه بهذه القصة وأتم منها، وليس فيها التخليط المشار إليه آنفاً، وقد خرجت حديث ابن جريج في " الصحيحة " (3954) .
إذا عرفت هذا؛ فمن الغرائب والعجائب أن يميل الحافظ أبو موسى المديني إلى تقوية هذا الحديث وتأويله إياه تأويلاً مستنكراً، مع إشارته إلى إعلاله بابن لهيعة، فقال الحافظ في" الفتح " (1/ 321) :
" قال أبو موسى: هذا - وإن كان ليس بقوي؛ لكن - معناه صحيح؛ لأنهما لو كانا مسلمين؛ " كان لشفاعته (إلى أن تيبس الجريدتان) معنى، ولكنه لما رآهما يعذبان؛ لم يستجز - للطفه وعطفه - حرمانهما من إحسانه؛ فشفع لهما إلى المدة المذكورة ".
قلت: فحمل أبو موسى هذا الحديث المنكر على حديث ابن عباس المتقدم
الصحيح؛ فزعم أن القصة واحدة، ومما تقدم تعلم بطلان ذلك.
فالمذكوران في حديث ابن عباس مسلمان ماتا في الإسلام - كما تقدم -، بخلاف ما في حديث الترجمة؛ فقد ماتا في الجاهلية، وهم يعذبون على كفرهم، وإلى ذلك مال الحافظ في " الفتح " ولم يتنبه لهذا التحقيق الأخ الفاضل عبد القدوس ابن محمد في تعليقه على " مجمع البحرين " (2/ 443) ! فلم يفرق بين هذا الحديث المنكر وبين حديث ابن جريج الصحيح المشار إليه آنفاً برواية أحمد!
ثم رأيت ابن لهيعة قد روى الحديت عن أبي الزبير مثل رواية ابن جريج، قال: عن أبي الزبير: أنه سأل جابراً عن عذاب القبر؟ فقال: ... فذكره.
أخرجه الشجري في " الأمالي " (2/ 353) ، وهو من رواية أبي عبد الرحمن قال: حدثنا ابن لهيعة؛ وأبو عبد الرحمن هذا - هو: عبد الله بن يزيد المقرئ المصري، وهو -: من العبادلة الذين صحح العلماء حديثهم عن ابن لهيعة، فإذا صح السند إلى أبي عبد الرحمن؛ فيكون ابن لهيعة قد حدث بالحديث قبل أن يضطرب حفظه على الصواب، ثم بعد ذلك رواه؛ وفيه ما عرفت من النكارة. والله أعلم.
(تنبيه) : وقع الحديت في " الفتح " بإسقاط لفظة: (نساء) ، وبزيادة لفظة:
(البول) في الجملة الأخيرة؛ فلا أدري أهو سهو منه أو من أبي موسى المديني الذي نقله عنه؟ أم هي رواية وقعت له، ولكنه لم يذكر من خرجها؟

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيح الأخ الفاضل / يوسف عبد الله المرعشلي رحمه الله تعالى ] 



ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14/ 1073 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (إذا جلس أحدكم عند محتضر؛ فلا يلح عليه بالشهادة، فإنه يقولها بلسانه، ويومىء بيده، أو بطرفه، أو بقلبه) .
موضوع.
أخرجه الديلمي في " مسنده " (1/ 105 - الغرائب الملتقطة) من طريق أبي بكر النقاش بإسناده عن سعيد بن حريث عن ثابت عن أنس مرفوعاً.
قلت: وهذا موضوع؛ آفته أبو بكر النقاش - واسمه: محمد بن الحسن الموصلي البغدادي وهو -: كذاب. قال الذهبي:
" مشهور، اتهم بالكذب، وقد أتى في "تفسيره " بطامات وفضائح ".
وسعيد بن حريث: مجهول - كما في " المغني " -.
وبينهما من لم أعرفه، ولا سيما وفي بعض الأسماء بياض.
ونحو هذا الحديث ما في " الفتح الكبير في ضم الزيادة إلى الجامع الصغير" بلفظ:
" إذا أثقلت مرضاكم؛ فلا تملوهم قول: (لا إله إلا الله) ، ولكن لقنوهم؛ فإنه لم يختم به لمنافق ".
(قط، وأبو القاسم الشيرازي في "أماليه ") عن أبي هريرة.
ولم أقف على إسناده، وغالب الظن أنه لا يصح، لاطلاق العزو لـ (قط) .. يعني: " سنن الدارقطني " ولم أره فيه، ولا هو في فهرسه الذي وضعه الأخ المرعشلي. والله أعلم.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ الفاضل / علي عبد الله علي رضا غفر الله له 



(مَنْ قَتَلَ مُعَاهَداً في عَهْدِه، لَمْ يَرَحْ رَائِحَةَ الْجَنَّةِ، وَإِنَّ
رِيحَهَا ليُوجَدُ مِنْ مَسِيرَةِ خمسِمائةِ عَامٍ) .
منكر بهذه المسيرة.
أخرجه ابن حبان (1530 - الموارد) ،والحاكم (1/44) من
طريق الحسن عن أبي بكرة، مرفوعاً.وقال الحاكم:
"صحيح على شرط مسلم". ووافقه الذهبي!
وأقول: كان يكون كذلك، بل وعلى شرط البخاري أيضاً لو أن الحسن - وهو:
البصري، مع فضله - كان يدلس، قال الذهبي نفسه في "الميزان":
ثقة لكنه يدلس عن أبي هريرة وغيره، فإذا قال: حدثنا فهو ثقة بلا نزاع".
وأنت ترى أنه لم يقل هنا.حدثنا".
هذا أولاً.
وثانياً: أن غير واحد من الثقات رواه عن الحسن عن أبي بكرة بلفظ:
" ... مسيرة مائة عام ".
أخرجه عبد الرزاق (10/462/19712) ، وعنه أحمد (5/46) ، والبيهقي
(8/133) ، والبغوي في "شرح السنة" (10/151/2522) كلهم عن عبد الرزاق،
وكذا الحاكم (2/126) من طريق أحمد، وقال:
"صحيح على شرط البخاري "! ووافقه الذهبي!
كذا قالا، وقد عرفت ما فيه.
أخرجه عبد الرزاق من طريق قتادة - أو غيره -، وقال أحمد عنه:
"عن قتادة وغير واحد". وأخرجه أبو نعيم في "صفة الجنة" (2/40 - 41)
عنه بلفظ:
"وغيره".
ويؤيده أن ابن حبان أخرجه (1531) من طريق حماد بن زيد (1) عن يونس
ابن عبيد عن الحسن ... بلفظ:
" ... مائة عام".
وزعم المعلق على "الإحسان" (16/391) فقال:
إسناده صحيح على شرط البخاري "! وفي مكان آخر (11/240) نقل تصحيح
الحاكم المتقدم، وموافقة الذهبي، وقال:
"وهو كما قالا"! فلا أدري أنسي عنعنة الحسن أم تناسى أم غير ذلك؟!
وليونس بن عبيد إسناد آخر، يرويه عن الحكم بن الأعرج عن الأشعث بن
ثرملة عن أبي بكرة ... به، دون ذكر المسيرة مطلقاً.
أخرجه النسائي في "الصغرى" (2/242) ، و"الكبرى" (5/226/8743) ،
وابن حبان أيضاً (1532) ، والحاكم (1/44) ،وأحمد (5/36 و 38 و 52) ، والبيهقي
(9/205) من طرق عن يونس ... به. وقال النسائي في "كبراه":
"هذا هو الصواب، وحديث حماد بن سلمة (يعني: المتقدم بلفظ: "مسيرة
خمسمائة عام") خطأ ".
قلت ورواية الأشعث هذه المطلقة صحيحة الإسناد. وقد تابعه عليها
عبد الرحمن بن جوشن عند أبي داود وغيره، وإسناده صحيح أيضاً، وهو مخرج
في "صحيح أبي داود" (2465) .
ولها شاهد من حديث القاسم بن مخيمرة عن رجل من أصحاب النبي
صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وهو مخرج في "غاية المرام" (260/450) .
وجملة القول، أن رواية الحسن البصري لهذا الحديث عن أبي بكرة مضطربة،
والصحيح من تلك الوجوه: ما لم يذكر فيه المسيرة - كما هو ظاهر -.
لكن لزيادة المسيرة بلفظ: "مائة عام" شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعاً
بسند صحيح، وهو مخرج في "الصحيحة" (2356) .
فإن قيل ألا يوجد ما يشهد لزيادة: "خمسمائة عام"؟
فأقول: بلى قد جاء ذلك في بعض الروايات، ولكن لا تنهض للتقوية.
أولاً: قال أحمد (5/50) : ثنا هوذة بن خليفة: ثنا حماد بن سلمة عن
علي بن زيد عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكرة عن أبي بكرة ... فساق له أحاديث،
هذا أحدها.
قلت: ورجاله ثقات، غير علي بن زيد - وهو: ابن جدعان - ضعيف معروف
بذلك، ومع ضعفه فقد اضطرب في متنه، فرواه مرة هكذا، ومرة قال
"مسيرة مائة عام".
فقال أحمد (5/51) : ثنا عفان: ثنا حماد بن سلمة ... به.
ثانياً: قال عبد الواحد (1) بن غياث: ثنا الربيع بن بدر: ثنا هارون بن رئاب
الأسيدي عن مجاهد عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً بلفظ:
"تُراح رائحة الجنة من مسيرة خمسمائة عام، ولا يجد ريحها منَّان بعمله،
ولا مدمن خمر، ولا عاق ".
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الصغير" (ص 81 - هند) ، وأبو نعيم في "الحلية"
(3/307) ، و "صفة الجنة" (2/42) ، وقال الطبراني:
"لم يروه عن هارون إلا الربيع".
قلت: وهو ضعيف جداً، قال الذهبي في "الكاشف":
"واهٍ ". وقال الحافظ في "التقريب":
"متروك". وكذا قال الهيثمي (8/148) .
ثالثاً: حديث عبد الكريم عن مجاهد عن ابن عمرو مرفوعاً:
" مَنْ ادَّعَى إِلَى غَيْرِ أَبِيهِ، لَمْ يَرَحْ رَائِحَةَ الْجَنَّةِ، وَإِنَّ رِيحَهَا لَتُوجَدُ مِنْ مَسِيرَةِ
خَمْسِمائَةِ عَامٍ".
أخرجه ابن ماجه، وعبد الكريم - وهو: ابن أبي المخارق على ما هو الراجح
عندي وهو ضعيف على ما بينته في "الصحيحة" (2307) ، مع مخالفته للثقة
الحكم بن عتيبة الذي رواه بلفظ:
"وريحها يوجد من مسيرة سبعين عاماً".
على أن حديث الترجمة قد صح عن ابن عمرو أيضاً بلفظ:
" ... مسيرة أربعين عاماً ".
رواه البخاري وغيره، وهومخرج في "غاية المرام" (449) .
وأما حديث جابر مرفوعاً بلفظ:
"إن ريح الجنة لتوجد من مسيرة ألف عام ... " الحديث.
فهو حديث واهٍ جداً، وقد سبق تخريجه برقم (5369) .
ويتلخص مما تقدم: أن المسيرة المذكورة فِي حَدِيثِ الترجمة "خمسمائة عام" لا
تصح، وإنما يصح بلفظ: "مائة"، كما صحت المسيرة بلفظ: (السبعين) و (الأربعين) .
واعلم أنه لا تعارض بين هذه الألفاظ، كما قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في
"حادي الأرواح" (1/250) ، والظاهر أنه يعني أن الرقم الأكثر يشمل الأقل. والله
أعلم.
(تنبيه) : لقد أطال النفس المعلق على "صفة الجنة" في تخريجه للحديث
بلفظ: (المائة) في نحو صفحتين (2/41 - 42) إطالة لا يفهم منها القارئ الرقم
الثابت من غير الثابت، لأنه ساق الطرق ومصادرها دون متونها وألفاظها!
كما أنه لما ضعَّف حديث ابن جدعان، لم ينتبه للفرق بين روايتيه! ولا لموافقة
إحداهما لرواية عبد الرزاق، وقد عزاها للطبراني.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الدكتور / عبد الهادي  التازي المغربي محقق رسالة " الطرثوث في خبر البرغوث " للسيوطي ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 914 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (يَا أبا الدَّرْدَاءِ! إِذا أَذَاك البراغيثُ فَخُذْ قَدَحاً من مَاء،
وَاقْرَأ عليه سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ: {وَمَا لَنا أَن لَا نتوكلَ عَلَى اللهِ} الْآيَة، فَإِنْ
كُنْتُم آمَنْتُم بالله فَكُفُّوا شَرَّكُم وأَذَاكم عَنَّا ثم تَرُشَّ حَوْلَ فِرَاشِك،
فَإِنك تَبِيتُ تِلْك اللَّيْلَةَ آمِناً من شَرِّهِم) .
منكر.
أخرجه الديلمي في "مسند الفردوس" (3/270 - زهر الفردوس) من
طريق عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب الخوارزْمي: حدثنا عاصم بن عبد الله: حدثنا
إسماعيل بن حكيم عن أبي مريم عن أبي الدرداء رفعه.
قلت وهذا إسناد مظلم:
1 - أبو مريم: في طبقته جمع، بعضهم ثقة، وبقضهم مجهول، ولم يتبين لي
من هو.
2 - إسماعيل بن حكيم: لعله الذي في "الجرح" (1/165) :
"إسماعيل بن حكيم الخزاعي: روى عن محمد بن المنكدر ... روى عنه
عمرو بن الحصين العقيلي، وعبد الرحمن الزهري - رستة - ومحمد بن أبي بكر
المقدمي ".
ولم يذكر فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً.
3 - عاصم بن عبد الله: لم أعرفه، وهناك راويان بهذا الاسم والنسبة، وأحدهما
في "الجرح"، والآخر في "الثقات" (7/459) ، ولكل منهما شيخ وراوٍ عنه يختلف
أحدهما عن الآخر، فلا أدري هما واحد، أم اثنان؟ وسواء كان هذا أو ذاك، فهل
هو هذا؟
4 - وأما عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب الخوارزمي: فقد ذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات"
وقال (8/367) :
"ربما أغرب". وأورده أبو نعيم في "أخبار أصبهان"،وقال (2/52) :
"قدم أصبهان، وحدث بها، فِي حَدِيثِه نكارة ".
ونقله الحافظ عنه في "اللسان " وأقره، وفاته توثيق ابن حبان وقوله فيه!
وبالجملة فهذاالإسناد لا يصح، فإن لم يكن من مناكير الخوارزمي التي
أشار إليها أبو نعيم،فهو ممن فوقه. وقد قال العقيلي في "الضعفاء" (2/158) تحت
الحديث الآتي بعده:
"ولا يصح في البراغيث عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شيء ".
والحديث ذكره السيوطي في "الدر" (4/72) من رواية الديلمي عن أبي
الدرداء، ومن رواية المستغفري في "الدعوات"، عن أبي ذر مثله، وعزاه السخاوي في
المقاصد (461) للعسكري في "الدعوات"، وما أظن إسناده إلا كإسناد الأول (1) ،
وسكت السيوطي عنهما كغالب عادته.
وكذلك ذكرهما في رسالته التي أسماها: "الطرثوث في خبر البرغوث" التي
نشرها الدكتور عبد الهادي التازي، وقد ساق فيها السيوطي ما هب ودب من
الأحاديث المرفوعة، والآثار الموقوفة، دون أي تحقيق فيها - كما هي عادته في
رسائله التي يجمع مادتها من هنا وهناك -.
ومن تلك الآثار التي ساقها عقب هذه الحديث - ما عزاه لابن أبي الدنيا في
"التوكل" -: أن عامل إفريقية كتب إلى عمر بن عبد العزيز يشكو إليه الهوام
والعقارب، فكتب إليه:
وما على أحدكم إذا أمسى وأصبح، أن يقول: {وما لنا ألا نتوكل على الله}
الآية. قال زرعة بن عبد الله - أحد رواته -: وينفع من البراغيث.
قلت: أخرجه في "التوكل" (10/20 - مجموعة الرسائل) من طريق بقية عن
زرعة بن عبد الله الزبيدي عن عبد الله بن كريز، قال: كتب عامل إفريقية ...
إلخ.
وهذا إسناد ضعيف مجهول، بقية - وهو: ابن الوليد - مدلس، وقد عنعن.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ محقق " عمل اليوم والليلة " لابن السني / بشير محمد عيون ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 953 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (يا آنس! إذا هممت بأمر؛ فاستخر ربك فيه سبع مرات، ثم انظر إلى الذي يسبق إلى قلبك؛ فإن الخيرفيه) .
ضعيف جداً.
أخرجه ابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " (192/ 592) قال: أخبرنا أبو العباس بن قتيبة العسقلاني: حدثنا عبيد الله بن الحميري: ثنا إبراهيم بن البراء بن النضر بن أنس بن مالك: ثنا أبي عن أبيه عن جده قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ... فذكره.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف جداً، وكذا قال الحافظ في "الفتح " (11/ 187) ، وقال النووي في " الأذكار ":
" إسناده غريب، فيه من لا أعرفهم ".
كذا قال! وتعقبه الحافظ في " نتائج الأفكار " بقوله - كما في " شرح ابن علان " (3/ 257) ؛ فقال بعد أن ساق إسناده المذكور إلا أنه وقع فيه (عبد الله ابن المؤمل الحميري) -:
" فأما أبو العباس؛ فاسمه: محمد بن الحسن - هو: ابن أخي بكار بن قتيبة قاضي مصر، وكان -: ثقة، أكثر عنه ابن حبان في " صحيحه ".
وأما النضر: فأخرج له الشيخان.
وأما (الحميري) : فلم أقف له على ترجمته؛ قال شيخنا - يعني: الحافظ الزين العراقي - في " شرح الترمذي " متعقباً على قول النووي:
" هم معروفون، لكن فيهم راو معروف بالضعف الشديد، وهو (إبراهيم بن البراء) ؛ فقد ذكره العقيلي في " الضعفاء "، وابن حبان، وغيرهم، وقالوا: إنه كان يحدث بالأباطيل عن الثقات، زاد ابن حبان: لا يحل ذكره الا على سبيل القدح فيه. قال شيخنا: فعلى هذا فالحديث ساقط، والثابت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: كان إذا دعا؛ دعا ثلاثاً. قلت: أخرجه البخاري من حديث أنس ".
قلت: هنا أمور لا بد من بيانها؛ ما كان منها علينا أو على غيرنا، وكل ذلك لصالحنا وصالح قرائنا:
الأول: قوله (إبراهيم بن البراء) .. هو الصواب، وقع في (الشرح " المذكور: (إبراهيم عن البراء) ، وهو خطأ مطبعي، ووقع في " ابن السني " (ابراهيم بن العلاء عن النضر ". وكذلك وقع في الطبعة الهندية الأخرى (161/ 598) . وكل ذلك خطأ.
الثاني: قوله في الإسناد: (عبيد الله بن الحميري) . وعلى هامش " العمل ":
(عبيد الله بن المؤمل الحميري) . 
ولم يبين المعلق، هل يعني أنه نسخة، أو أنه ذكره احتمالاً؛ وهو قريب مما وقع في " الشرح ": " عبد الله بن المؤمل الحميري ".
ولم يتبين لي الراجح من ذلك؛ لأني لم أجد له ذكراً على أي وجه من الوجوه المختلفة فيما عندي من كتب الرجال، وهو ما يشعر به قول الحافظ المذكور؛ فلا أدري هل عناه شيخه العراقي بقوله: " هم معروفون، لكن ... " الخ، أم شغله عنه ترجمته لإبراهيم بن البراء؟
وبالجمله؛ فلهذا الإسناد علتان: إبراهيم هذا والحميري.
...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ / عبد المصور بن محمد ناصر الدين الألباني حفظه الله ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 1020 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " ما ألهاك عن ذكر الله تعالى؛ فهو مَيْسِر) .
باطل لا أصل له.
حتى ولا في الأحاديث الموضوعة، وهو من الأحاديث الكثيرة التي سوّد بها الشيخ عبد الغني بن إسماعيل النابلسي الصوفي دون أن يعزوها إلى مصدر من كتب السنة -، ولو كانت تروي ما هب ودب من الأحاديث الموضوعة والمنكرة -؛ يؤيد بها في كتابه " إيضاح الدلالات في سماع الآلات " إباحة سماع آلات الطرب مهما تعددت أنواعها واختلفت أصواتها؛ إذا كانت النية طيبة! وقد كرر ذلك في غير ما موضع من كتابه المذكور، ومن أجمعها قوله (ص 130 إلى ص 133) :
" أما حكم الله تعالى في هذه المسألة - التي هي مسألة سماع الآلات المطربات يالنغمات الطيبات - مطلقاً على مقتضى ما قدمناه من الأقسام، فإن اقترنت هذه الآلات، وهذا السماع المذكور بأنواعه بالخمر أو الزنى أو اللواط أو دواعي ذلك - من المس بشهوة والتقبيل أو النظر بشهوة لغير الزوجة والأمة، أو لم يكن شيء من ذلك
في المجلس، بل كان في المقصد والنية الشهوات المحرمة، بأن تصور في نفسه شيئاً من ذلك واستحسن أن يكون موجوداً في المجلس -؛ فهذا السماع حرام حينئذٍ على كل من سمعه بعينه بحقه هو في نفسه باعتبار قصده هو ونيته؛ لأنه داعٍ في حقه إلى الوقوع ". ثم قال:
"هذا مقدار ما يحرم من سماع الآلات المطربة والنغمات الطيبة؛ لما يترتب على ذلك من الوقوع في المحرمات العينية، لا لعين ذلك السماع في نفسه.
وأما المباح في ذلك فهو إذا كان المجلس خالياً من الخمر والزنى واللواط، والمس بشهوة، والتقبيل والنظر بشهوة لغير الزوجة والأمة، وكان لذلك السامع قصد حسن ونية صالحة وباطن نظيف طاهر من الهجوم على الشهوات المحرمة - كشهوة الزنى أو اللواط أو شرب الخمر أو شيء من المسكرات أو المخدرات -، وكان قادراً على ضبط
قلبه وحفظ خاطره، من أن يخطر فيه شيء مما حرمه الله عليه، واذا خطر؛ يقدر على دفعه من قلبه، وغسل خاطره منه في الحال، ولا يضره تكرر وقوع ذلك في القلب بعد أن يكون مراقباً للامتناع من قبوله؛ فإنه يجوز له أن يسمع هذا السماع المذكور حينئذ بأنواعه كلها، ولا يحرم عليه شيء من ذلك، ولا يكره له ما دام موصوفاً بما ذكرناه؛ لأنه طاهر نظيف حينئذ في ظاهره وباطنه، فلا يوقعه السماع المذكورفي شيء مما نهى الله تعالى عنه؛ فهو مباح له، وان لم يكن من أهل المعرفة بالله تعالى وبتجلياته، بأن كان عامياً جاهلاً غافلاً، أو كان عالماً. محجوباً بعلمه عن
شهود معلومه.
وأما إذا كان من أهل المعرفة والشهود - فلا تخلو الأرض منهم في كل زمان ومكان إلى يوم القيامة، وإن أنكرته أهل الغفلة؛ لانطماس البصائر وفقد اليقين -؛ من القلوب - فيصير السماع المذكور حينئذ في حقه مستحباً، مندوباً إليه يثاب
عليه، لاستفادته منه الحقائق الإلهية، والمعارف الربانية، وفهمه به للمعاني التوحيدية، والإشارات الربانية ".
قلت: وهو شديد التحريف لنصوص الكتاب والسنة وأقوال السلف، والفقهاء القائلين بتحريم آلات الطرب؛ دون التفصيل الذي ذهب إليه، وهو فيه مقلد للشيخ محمد الغزالي، وقد رد عليه العلماء رداً قضوا على هذه الضلالة، كما تراه مبسوطاً في كتابي المسمى بـ" تحريم آلات الطرب" أو " الرد بالوحيين وأقوال أئمتنا على ابن حزم ومقلديه المبيحين للمعازف والغنا وعلى الصوفيين الذين اتخذوه قربة وديناً " (ص 158 - 178) .
ولقد اغتر بهذه الرسالة - وما فيها من تحريف النصوص - كثير من مشايخ الطرق وغيرهم؛ الذين يضربون على الدفوف، وربما على الناي في حلقات ذكرهم؛ بل لقد كان منهم الشيخ محمد الغزالي المعاصر الذي توفي قريباً؛ فإنه كان يستمع لأغاني (أم كلثوم) و (فيروز) ، لكن بنية حسنة - كما بينت ذلك في كتابي المذكور (ص 177 - 178) -!
ومثله ذلك الطالب الذي كنت ذكرت قصته في المصدر المذكور آنفاً (ص 176 - 177) وخلاصتها أنه كان يستمع إلى أغاني (أم كلثوم) وهو يسبح الله تعالى! (زعم) ، فلما أنكرت عليه جمعه بين التسبيح المشروع والاستماع للغناء الممنوع عند الفقهاء؛ أجاب بأنه:
"يتذكر غناء الحور العين"!!
أمليته على ابني (عبد المصور) - وهذا خطه - ضحوة يوم السبت السابع من ذي الحجة سنة ألف وأربع مئة وثمانية عشرة، وأنا لا أزال شاكياً من مرضي الذي كان قد ابتلاني الله به في شهر رمضان المبارك، وإن كنت أشعر بأني أحسن حالاً من ذي قبل، وأرجو من الله المزيد من الصحة والعافية، إنه خير مسؤول.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ محققو / " الكامل " لابن عدي بإشراف لجنة من المختصين بإشراف الناشر ] 


ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في عدة مواضع نظرا لأوهامهم وأخطائهم وعدم انتباههم في عدة مواطن 
فمثلا في " الضعيفة " ( ج13 / ص 185 ) ح رقم (6080 ) 
(اصْرِمِ (1) الأحمقَ) .
موضوع.
أخرجه ابن عدي في "الكامل" (2/78/1 - مصورة الجامعة
الإسلامية) ، والبيهقي في "الشعب" (7/ 61) - من طريق الحاكم - كلاهما من طرق
عن محمد بن إسحاق البلخي قال: ثنا عمرو بن قيس بن يسير بن عمرو عن
أبيه عن جده عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال: ... فذكره.
أورده ابن عدي في ترجمة عمرو بن قيس هذا - وهو: الكندي الكوفي -،
وقال:
"لا أعرف له كثير حديث ". وروى عن ابن معين أنه قال:
ليس بثقة". وعن ابن سعيد - وهو: ابن عقدة - أنه قال:
"ثقة كوفي ".، وكذلك قال ابن أبي حاتم (3/1/255) عن أبيه. وذكره ابن
حبان في "الثقات " (7/ 220) .
وأبوه قيس بن يسير - ويقال فيه: (أسير) - قد روى عنه الثوري أيضاً - كما
في "تاريخ البخاري " و "الجرح "؛ فهو مجهول الحال، وذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات "
(7/328) !
وجده يسير بن عمرو: روى عنه جمع من الثقات، وذكره ابن حبان في "ثقات
التابعين " (5/557) ؛ فالحديث مرسل؛ كما قال الحافظ في "اللسان "، قال:
"والصواب موقوف ".
وأقول: وعلة هذا المرفوع محمد بن إسحاق البلخي هذا؛ فإنه متهم بالكذب
- مع حفظه، فقال ابن عدي (6/2282) :
"لا يشبه حديثه حديث أهل الصدق ". وقال الذهبي في "الميزان ":
"كان أحد الحفاظ، إلا أن صالح بن محمد جَزَرَةَ قال: كذاب. وقال الخطيب:
لم يكن يوثق به ". وله ترجمة سيئة في "تاريخ بغداد" (1/234 - 235) .
ومع هذا الضعف الشديد فيه؛ فقد خالفه الثقات في رفعه؛ فأخرجه ابن عدي
والبيهقي من طرق عن عمرو بن قيس بن يسير ... به موقوفاً. وقال البيهقي:
"وهذا هو الصحيح؛ موقوف. ويسير بن عمرو كان على عهد النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ابن
إحدى عشرة سنة ".
هذا وقد وقع في إسناد الحاكم المتقدم عدة أخطاء نبه عليها البيهقي ثم
الحافظ في "الإصابة"؛ لا ضرورة لذكرها، فمن شاء الوقوف عليها رجع إليها.
(تنبيه) : سبق أن بينت في الحاشية الخطأ الفاحش الذي وقع في متن الحديث
في "كامل ابن عدي"؛ خطأ أضاع على القراء فهم معناه، رغم قيام اللجنة المزعومة
على تصحيح "الكامل"!
وقد وقع فيه خطأ آخر أسوأ منه: وهو أنه سقط من ناسخ الأصل - ولم تتنبه
له اللجنة المصححة! - متن الحديث الموقوف، وإسناد الحديث المرفوع؛ فصار إسناد
الحديث الموقوف إسناد الحديث المرفوع! ولولا أن الله تعالى وفَّّقني فأوقفني على
هذه الحقيقة بالرجوع إلى النسخة المصورة؛ لكان من غير الممكن الوقوف على هذا
الخطأ الفاحش الذي نادراً ما نجد له مثيلاً! والله المستعان.

( 2 *) 
فعل أمر من (الصَّرْم) وهو: القطع. وخفي ذلك على محقق "الميزان"؛ فلم يعرف
وجهه، فقال (3/284) : (هكذا في الأصل"! ووقع الحديث في "الكامل" بتحقيق لجنة من
الختصين بإشراف الناشر! بلفظ: (أصرم الدعاء الأحمن) !! فإن كنت ذكياً؛ فافهم!


وكذلك في " الحديث في " الضعيفة " ( ج13/ ص 224 / ح6099) 
حديث " (الحلِْمُ زَيْنٌ للعالِمِ، سَتْرٌ للجاهِلِ) .
منكر.
أخرجه ابن عدي في "الكامل " (2/ 51 - الطبعة الثالثة) من طريق
مهران الرازي عن بحر السقاء قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ... فذكره.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف ومعضل، أورده ابن عدي في ترجمة السقاء هذا،
وأطال فيها جدّاً، وروى تضعيفه عن جمع من الأئمة، وساق له أحاديث كثيرة
بعضها مناكير، وختم ترجمته بقوله:
"ولبحر السقاء غير ما ذكرت من الحديث، وكل رواياته مضطربة، ويخالف
الناس في أسانيدها ومتونها، والضعف على حديثه بيِّن".
ومهران الرازي - الراوي عنه هو: ابن أبي عمر العطار -: قال الحافظ:

(تنبيه) : هذا الحديث من رواية بحر السقاء معضلاً كما ترى، وقد جاء في
"معجم الكامل " - الذي وضعه ناشر "الكامل" فهرساً لأحاديث الكتاب، جاء فيه -
(ص 153) معزواً لى (جابر 2/51) ! وهو خطأ محض؛ فليس هو في "الكامل " عن
جابر، وإنما عن بحر - كما سبق -. وهذا الفهرس من أسوأ الفهارس - إن لم أقل هو
أسوؤها إطلاقاً - فيما وقفت عليه من الفهارس التي تطبع الآن للربح المادي، وليس
للفائدة العلمية.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

واياكم شيخنا الفاضل ونفعنا بعلمكم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ محقق المراسيل لأبي داود السجستاني / عبد العزيز عز الدين السيروان ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14 / ص 49 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (كان إذا قام من الليل يريد أن يتهجد، قال - قبل أن يكبر -: لا إله إلا الله، لا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر كبيرا، أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم، من همزه ونفثه ونفخه. قال ثم يقول: الله أكبر. ورفع عمران يديه
يحكي)
منكر بهذا السياق. أخرجه أبو داود في "المراسيل" (88/32) : حدثنا
أبو كامل: أن خالد بن الحارث حدثهم: حدثنا عمران بن مسلم أبو بكر عن الحسن: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ... الحديث.
قلت: وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين، غير أبي بكر - واسمه: فضيل بن حسين البصري - فهو من رجال مسلم، فهو إسناد صحيح، لولا أنه مرسل من مراسيل الحسن - وهو: البصري -، ومراسيله كالريح - كما يقول بعض الحفاظ -، وهذا الحديث مما يؤكد ذلك، فإن التهليل والتكبير المذكور فيه منكر لا نعرفه إلا في هذا الحديث، وكذلك الاستعاذة، بل هذه ذكرها هنا قبل تكبيرة الإحرام أشد نكارة، لأنها وردت في حديث أبي سعيد بعد دعاء الاستفتاح، وقبل قراءة الفاتحة، وهو الذي صرح القرآن الكريم به {فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم} ، والأحاديث المشار إليها، تراها مخرجة في "إرواء الغليل" (2/ 53 - 57) .
وقد وهم في هذا الحديث : 
أحدهما: المعلق على "المراسيل"، فإنه قال:
" ويشده حديث أبي سعيد الخدري.. قال" كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قام من الليل، كبر، ثم يقول: " سبحانك اللهم ... " ثم يقول: " لا إله ألا الله" (ثلاثاً) ، ثم يقول: " الله أكبر كبيراً (ثلاثاً) ، أعوذ بالله السميع العليم [من الشيطان الرجيم] من همزه ونفخه ونفثه". ثم يقرأ. وسنده حسن".
قلت: فهذا مما يوهنه - كما ترى، وكما ذكرت آنفاًُ

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ محقق أحاديث الشعر / إحسان عبد المنان الجبالي ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج13/ ص 674 ) عند تعليقه على حديث " (من قال في الإسلام شعراً مُقْذِعاً؛ فلِسانُه هَدَرٌ) .
ضعيف.
أخرجه البزار في "مسنده" (2/452/2092) : حدثنا عمر بن أبيه ... مرفوعاً. وقال:
"لا نعلم رواه عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلا بريدة".
قلت: فيما قاله تسامح في التعبير؛ لأنه يشعر بصحة الإسناد إلى بريدة،
وليس كذلك، وإن قال الهيثمي (8/123) :
"رواه البزار، ورجاله ثقات، وفي بعضهم خلاف ".
فإن هذا لا يعني أن الحديث ثابت عنده، وإن أقره الأعظمي في تعليقه على
"زوائد مسند البزار"، وتبعه المعلق على أحاديث الشعر" (113) ، وكأنه خفي
عليهم حال عمر بن موسى السامي - بالسين المهملة، فقد وقع في "الزوائد":
(الشامي) ... بالشين المعجمة، وكذلك وقع في "كامل ابن عدي" و"لسان ابن
حجر"، وهو تصحيف من بعض النساخ أو الطابعين. والتصويب من "إكمال ابن
ماكولا" (4/557) وغيره؛ وهو: عمر بن موسى بن سليمان الحادي البصري، عم
الكديمي -: قال ابن عدي (5/54) :
"ضعيف، يسرق الحديث، ويخالف في الأسانيد".
ثم ساق له أحاديث بعضها من روايته عن أبي هلال هذا، ثم قال:
"وله غير ما ذكرت من الأحاديث التي سرقها، والتي رفعها، والتي خالف
في أسانيدها، والضعف بيِّن في رواياته".
وأما ابن حبان فأورده في "الثقات " (8/445) ! ومع أنه قال فيه:
"ربما أخطأ"؛ فقد نسبه الحافظ في "اللسان " إلى الغفلة، مشيراً بذلك إلى
ترجيح تضعيف ابن عدي عليه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور الفاضل / محمد الغزالي رحمه الله تعالى  مؤلف كتاب " فقه السيرة " ]


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14/ ص 344 )
عند تعليقه على حديث |" (غَمْسُهُ يَدَهُ فِي الْعَدُوّ حَاسِرًا. قاله صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ مَا يُضْحِكُ الرّبّ مِنْ عَبْدِهِ؟؛) .
منكر.
أخرجه ابن إسحاق في " السيرة " (2/ 268) : حدثني عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة:
أن عوف بن الحارث - وهو: ابن عفراء - قال: يا رسول الله! ما يضحك.. إلخ، فنزع درعاً كانت عليه فقذفها، ثم أخذ سيفه فقاتل حتى قتل، رحمه الله.
ورواه ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " (5/ 338) : حدثنا يزيد بن هارون: أنا محمد بن إسحاق عن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة قال: قال معاذ بن عفراء..
كذا قال (معاذ بن عفراء) ، وهو خطأ، والظاهر أنه سقط منه: " الحارث، وهو أخو ... ".
وأخرجه أبو نعيم في " المعرفة " (2/ 129/ 1) من طريق إبراهيم بن سعد عن محمد بن إسحاق به معنعناً مثل رواية " السيرة ".
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، رجاله ثقات، وفيه علتان، إحداهما ظاهرة وهي الإرسال؛ فإن (عاصم بن عمر) تابعي لم يدرك القصة، فالله أعلم بمن أخبره بها.
والأخرى ظاهرة أيضاً في رواية (يزيد بن هارون) و (إبراهيم بن سعد) ، وهي عنعنة ابن إسحاق؛ فقد كان مدلساً معروفاً بذلك، إلا أنه قد صرح بالتحديث في رواية "السيرة "، لكنها من رواية (زياد بن عبد الله البكائي) عنه، وهو مختلف فيه، وثبته بعضهم في روايته عن ابن إسحاق في (المغازي) ، وهذه منها، فهو حجة فيها لولا المخالفة للثقتين المذكورين، فإن سلمت من التدليس؛ فما هي بسالمة من الإرسال. والله أعلم.
وإذا ثبت ضعف إسناد الحديث، فقد جاء دور بيان نكارة متنه، فإن قوله:
" حاسراً " يعني: ليس على بدنه درع ولا مغفر - كما في " النهاية " -، فمن المستبعد جداً أن يحضر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من كان عليه درع أن ينزعها؛ وأن يقاتل العدو حاسراً، فإن هذا ينافي كل المنافاة مبدأ الأخذ بأسباب الوقاية الممكنة، والإعداد المأمور به في الآية الكريمة: {وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة} ، كما ينافي سنة
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيرته العملية في الجهاد، وقتاله للأعداء، مع كونه أشد الناس شجاعة وتوكلاً على الله، فقد صح عنه أنه كان يضع البيضة (الخوذة) على رأسه. (البخاري: 2 0 29) وأنه هشمت على رأسه يوم أحد. (البخاري: 2911) ، كما صح (فيه: 2901) أنه تترس بالترس، وأنه تدرع بالدرع يوم أحد. (2915) بل ثبت في " السنن" أنه تظاهر فيه بين درعين. (صحيح أبي داود: 2332) ،
ودخل مكة يوم الفتح وعليه مغفر. متفق عليه (مختصر الشمائل: رقم 91) .
وليس هذا فقط؛ بل صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه استعار من صفوان بن أمية مئة درع وما يصلحها من عدتها. (الإرواء: 5/ 345) . وهذا من اهتمامه بالأخذ بالأسباب، والمحافظة على حياة المجاهدين معه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فليس من المعقول - إذن - أن يصدر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم الحض على مخالفة هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم،
وهو القائل:
"وخير الهدى هدى محمد ". رواه مسلم.
فثبت بما تقدم أن متن الحديث منكر، وهو ظاهر جداً.
وفي القصة نكارة أخرى، وهي قذف عوف رضي الله عنه للدرع؛ فإنه يدخل في باب إضاعة المال المنهي عنه في حديث المغيرة رضي الله عنه في " الصحيحين " وغيرهما، وما كان للنبي، ولا أن يقر ذلك؛ بله أن يحض على ما ينتج، أو يكون سبباً لذلك.
نعم؛ يمكن أن يقع نحوه من بعض الجاهدين باجتهاد منه مأجور أجراً واحداً، أولغلبة حب الاستشهاد في سبيل الله، والنكاية في أعداء الله؛ كما جاء في قصة استشهاد جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه في غزوة (مؤتة) ، حين اقتحم
عن فرسه وعقرها، ثم قاتل حتى قتل رضي الله عنه. (صحيح أبي داود: 2318) ، فهذا مغتفر منه؛ لأنه كان عن اجتهاد منه؛ كما قال الحافظ في " الفتح " (6/97) ، واستدل على ذلك بقوله:
"والأصل عدم جواز إتلاف المال؛ لأنه يفعل شيئاً محققاً في أمر غير محقق ".
قلت: وهذا هو العلم والفقه الصحيح، وقد أشار إلى ذلك الإمام البخاري بقوله في " صحيحه ": (باب: من لم ير كسر السلاح عند الموت". وإن مما لا شك فيه أن القذف المذكور في القصة يدخل في هذا الباب وفي الأصل المتقدم عن الحافظ؛ كما هو جلي ظاهر.
هذا؛ ولقد كان من البواعث على تخريج هذا الحديث أنني قرأت في " جريدة


السبيل " (العدد 121 - السنة الثالثة) مقالاً كتبه دكتور في الجامعة، ساق هذا
الحديث مستدلاً به على بعضِ المسائل، قائلاً:
"وإنما جعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الدخول في مواجهة العدو للقتل من أرفع أنواع الجهاد
عندما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم للرجل الذي سأله قائلاً:
ما الذي يضحك الرب من عبده؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
أن يغمس يده في العدو حاسراً حافراً (كذا) .
أي: أن يتوجه إلى العدو من غير درع يقيه السهام والرماح ".
قلت: لما قرأت هذا الحديث استغربته؛ لعدم وروده في دواوين السنة المشهورة، ولأن ظاهره مخالف للأدلة القاضية بوجوب الأخذ بوسائل القوة في الجهاد - كما تقدم -، ولكني لما كنت أرى أن هذا لا يكفي في رد الحديث وتضعيفه؛ لاحتمال أن يكون ثابتاً في بعض كتب الحديث، وأن يكون له وجه من المعنى غير ظاهر لنا، كما أنه لا يكفي أن يحكم على الحديث بالصحة لمجرد صحة معناه؛ بل لا بد في كل من الحالتين من الرجوع إلى علم الحديث وقواعده، والبحث عن إسناده؛ خلافاً لبعض الكتاب المعاصرين العقلانيين الذين يصححون ويضعفون بعقولهم
وأهوائهم؛ كما فعلوا بحديث البخاري:
" ليكونن في أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحِرَ [والخمر] والحرير والمعازف.. " الحديث، وبغيره.
ومنذ أيام قريبة قيض لي أن أرى في التلفاز والمذيع يعلن عن وفاة شيخ مصري مشهور، صورة ذاك الشيخ وهو يلقي كلمة في بعض المؤتمرات؛ يقول فيها: وقد صح - أو قال: ثبت - عندي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:

أحِبُّوا الله لما يغذوكم من نعمه ... ". ثم رأيته بكى واضطرب، فقطع البث.
وكان هو قد بيَّن وجهة نظره في تصحيح الحديث في مقدمة كتاب له في " السيرة ": أنه يكفي عنده أن يكون معناه " متفقاً مع آية من كتاب الله أو أثر من سنة صحيحة "! وقد كنت رددت عليه في بعض لقاءاتي معه: أن هذا لا يكفي عند أهل العلم في تصحيح المتن، ونسبته إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، خشية الوقوع في وعيد
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من قال عليَّ ما لم أقل؛ فليتبوأ مقعده من النار ".
ورجوت منه أن يعيد النظر في موقفه هذا، فوعد خيراً، ولكنه لم يفعل؛ بل إنه استمر على ما عاش عليه. غفر الله له!
من أجل ذلك بادرت إلى البحث عن الحديث، والنظر في سنده؛ لنكون على بينة من أمره، فكان ما رأيت من الضعف في سنده، والنكارة في متنه، ومخالفته لهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ويرى القراء أن الدكتور الفاضل لم يذكر جملة: " فنزع درعاً كانت عليه فقذفها "، فلا أدري أسقطت من قلمه أو حافظته، أو أنه لاحظ ما تقدم بيانه من النكارة؛ فلم يستجز روايتها، وفي جريدة سيّارةٍ.
وعلى كل حال؛ فهنا سؤال يطرح نفسه - كما يقول بعضهم اليوم -: هل يجوز رواية مثل هذا الحدث المنكر سنداً ومتناً، ونشره على الناس دون أي تنبيه على ضعفه، وعزوه لمصدر من كتب السنة التي تروي الأحاديث بأسانيدها ليتيسر لطالب العلم الرجوع إليها إذا أراد التثبت منها؛ لا سيما وفي آخره لفظ: "حافراً "، وليس
له ذكر في شيء من المصادر الثلاثة المتقدمة، ولا فهمت له معنى مناسباً هنا. وأقول الآن: لعل أصل الحديث ما رواه الإمام أحمد في " مسنده " (5/
) بإسناد صحيح عن نعيم بن هَمّار: أن رجلاً سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أي الشهداء أفضل؟ قال:
" الذين إن يلقوا في الصف لا يلفتون وجوههم حتى يقتلوا، أولئك ينطلقون في الغرف العلى من الجنة، ويضحك إليهم ربهم، وإذا ضحك ربك إلى عبد في الدنيا؛ فلا حساب عليه"....

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المعلقين الفاضلين على " الكاشف " للحافظ الذهبي وهما " محمد عوامة و أحمد الخطيب ]



ذكرهم الشيخ الألباني في " الضعيفة " ( ج14/ ص 348 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " 
(تَدْرُونَ لِمَ أَمَّنْتُ؟ قَالُوا: اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ , قَالَ: جَاءَنِي جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ , فَأَخْبَرَنِي: أَنَّهُ مَنْ ذُكِرْتَ عِنْدَهُ فَلَمْ يُصَلِّ عَلَيْكَ دَخَلَ النَّارَ، فَأَبْعَدَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَسْحَقَهُ , فَقُلْتُ: آمِينَ.
وَمَنْ أَدْرَكَ وَالِدَيْهِ أَوْ أَحَدَهُمَا , فَلَمْ يَبَرَّهُمَا دَخَلَ النَّارَ، فَأَبْعَدَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَسْحَقَهُ , فَقُلْتُ: آمِينَ. وَمَنْ أَدْرَكَ رَمَضَانَ فَلَمْ يُغْفَرْ لَهُ دَخَلَ النَّارَ , فَأَبْعَدَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَسْحَقَهُ، فَقُلْتُ: آمِينَ) .
ضعيف جداً.
أخرجه الطبرإني في " المعجم الكبير " (12/ 84/ 12551) عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن كيسان عن أبيه عن سعيد بن جبيرعن ابن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ارتقى على المنبر فأمّن ثلاث مرات ثم قال: ... فذكره.
قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف جداً، وفيه علتان

الأولى: عبد الله بن كيسان، وهو المروزي؛ ضعفوه، ولم يوثقه كير ابن حبان (7/ 33 و 52) ، ومع ذلك فإنه قال فيه:
" يخطئ "! ولذلك قال الحافظ في " التقريب ":
" صدوق يخطيء كثيراً ".
الأخرى: ابنه إسحاق ضعيف؛ جداً، لم يوثقه أحد؛ بل قال البخاري في ترجمة أبيه (3/ 178/1) :
" له ابن يسمى (إسحاق) ؛ منكر الحديث ".
ونقل الذهبي في " المغني " مثله عن أبي أحمد الحاكم.
وقال ابن حبان في الموضع الأول من ترجمة أبيه:
" يتقى حديثه من رواية ابنه عنه ".
وأشار الحافظ في " اللسان " إلى أن له حديثاً في "المختارة" في نزول: {إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح} ، قال:
" فتعقبه الصدر الياسوفي فيما رأيت بخطه فقال: هو من رواية إسحاق عن أبيه، وفيهما الضعف الشديد ".
قلت: وهذا الحديث مما يشهد لضعفه الشديد، وقول البخاري فيه: " منكر الحديث "، وذلك قوله فيه: " وأسحقه "، فإنها منكرة جداً؛ لأن الحديث قد صح من طرق عند ابن حبان والحاكم وغيرهما عن كعب بن عجرة ومالك بن الحويرث وأبي هريرة بنحوه؛ دون هذه الزيادة المنكرة؛ ولذلك فقد تساهل المنذري بقوله في " الترغيب " (2/ 283) :

 رواه الطبراني بإسناد ليَّن "!
ومثله أو أسوأ منه قول الهيثمي (10/ 165) :
" رواه الطبراني، وفيه إسحاق بن عبد الله بن كيسان، وفيه ضعف ".
فهذا لو قيل في أبيه (عبد الله) ؛ لكان فيه تساهل؛ لأن قوله: "فيه ضعف" يشعر بأن الضعف يسير، بحيث يصح أن يقال مثله في راوي الحديث الحسن، فكيف و (عبد الله) ليس كذلك؛! لأنه لم يوثقه أحد إلا من عرف بتساهله في التوثيق، فكيف والهيثمي قال هذا التضعيف اليسير فيمن اتفقوا على تضعيفه، ومنهم ابن حبان نفسه المتساهل في توثيق أبيه؛ فأخشى ما أخشاه أنه أراد بهذا التضعيف الأب دون الابن. والله أعلم.
(تنبيه) : عرفت مما سبق أن (عبد الله) هذا لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان؛ فلا يغرنك ما جاء في التعليق على قول الحافظ في " الكاشف ":" ضعفه أبو حاتم ":
"ووثقه أبو داود، والحاكم أبو أحمد، وابن حبان ".
فإنه سبق قلم من المعلقين الفاضلين، أو خطأ مطبعي؛ فإن محله على الترجمة التي قبل هذه.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم.
واصل، وصلكم الله بهداه.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رفع الله قدركم 
شيخنا الفاضل 
بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ المعلق الدمشقي على " الخصال المكفرة " للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى   ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الضعيفة " ( ج11/ ص 64 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " (لا يسبغ عبد الوضوء؛ إلا غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر) .
منكر
أخرجه البزار (ص 34 - زوائده) عن خالد بن مخلد: حدثنا إسحاق ابن حازم: سمعت محمد بن كعب: حدثني حمران قال:


دعا عثمان بوضوء وهو يريد الخروج إلى الصلاة في ليلة باردة، فجئته بماء؛ فغسل وجهه ويديه، فقلت: حسبك؛ قد أسبغت الوضوء والليلة شديدة البرد، فقال: سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول: ... فذكره، وقال:
"لا نعلم أسند محمد بن كعب عن حمران إلا هذا".
قلت: وكلاهما ثقة من رجال الشيخين.
وإسحاق بن حازم ثقة أيضاً.
وخالد بن مخلد - وإن كان من رجال "الصحيحين" -؛ فقد تكلم فيه جماعة، وساق له ابن عدي عشرة أحاديث استنكرها، وقد ساق بعضها الذهبي في "الميزان"؛ أحدها مما أخرجه البخاري في "صحيحه"، وقال الذهبي فيه:
"ولولا هيبة "الجامع الصحيح" لعددته في منكرات خالد بن مخلد ... ".
قلت: وأرى أنا أن هذا الحديث من منكراته؛ فإن الحديث في "الصحيحين" وغيرهما من طرق عن حمران به نحوه، وليس فيه قوله: ".. وما تأخر".
وعلى هذا؛ فقول المنذري (1/ 95) :
"رواه البزار بإسناد حسن"! وقول الهيثمي (1/ 237) :
"رواه البزار، ورجاله موثقون، والحديث حسن إن شاء الله"!! ومثله قول الحافظ ابن رجب في "اختيار الأولى" (ص 15-16) :
"وإسناده لا بأس به"!!
إنما هو جرياً منهم جميعاً على ظاهر الإسناد، دون النظر إلى ما في متنه من 


النكارة التي ذكرتها. وقول الهيثمي أبعد عن الصواب؛ لأنه صرح بتحسين متن الحديث وسنده؛ فتنبه!
وقد أشار إلى ما ذكرت الحافظ ابن حجر في "الخصال المكفرة" بعد أن عزاه لابن أبي شيبة في "المصنف" - ولم أره فيه -، و "المسند"، وإلى أبي بكر المروزي، والبزار، فقال (ص 14-15) :
"وأصل الحديث في "الصحيحين"، لكن ليس فيه: "وما تأخر"".
وخفي هذا على المعلق الدمشقي عليه؛ فقال:
"له شواهد كثيرة في الأصول الستة وغيرها باختلاف بعض ألفاظه"!!
قلت: فلم يتنبه لإشارة الحافظ المذكورة، فضلاً عن أنه لم يعلم أن تلك الشواهد ضد الحديث، وليست له؛ لأنها كلها ليست فيها الزيادة!

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الدكتور وهبة بن مصطفى الزحيلي رحمه الله تعالى ]



ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في " الصحيحة " ( ج1/ ص 91 )
عند تعليقه على حديث " " الأذنان من الرأس ".

حديث صحيح له طرق كثيرة عن جماعة من الصحابة منهم أبو أمامة، وأبو هريرة،
وابن عمرو، وابن عباس، وعائشة، وأبو موسى، وأنس، وسمرة بن جندب،
وعبد الله بن زيد.
1 - أما حديث أبي أمامة، فله عنه ثلاثة طرق:
الأول: عن سنان بن ربيعة عن شهر بن حوشب عن أبي أمامة مرفوعا.
رواه أبو داود، والترمذي، وابن ماجه، والدارقطني، والبيهقي، وكذا
أحمد (5 / 285 / 268) والطحاوي كلهم عن حماد بن زيد عن سنان به.
وهذا سند حسن لا بأس به في الشواهد، وفي سنان وشهر ضعف معروف
نلكنهما غير
متهمان، والحديث عندهم عن جماعة عن حماد به. وخالفهم سليمان ابن حرب،
فرواه عنه به موقوفا.
ورواية الجماعة أولى كما بينته في " صحيح سنن أبي داود " (رقم 123) .
وذكرت هناك من قواه من الأئمة والعلماء كالترمذي، فإنه حسنه في بعض نسخ
كتابه، وكالمنذري وابن دقيق العيد وابن التركماني والزيلعي، وأشار
إلى تقويته الإمام أحمد، فقال الأثرم في " سننه " (ق 213 / 1) بعد أن ساق
الحديث:
" سمعت أبا عبد الله يسأل: الأذنان من الرأس؟ قال: نعم ".
الثاني: عن جعفر بن الزبير عن القاسم عن أبي أمامة به.
أخرجه الدارقطني (ص 38 - 39) وقال:
" جعفر بن الزبير متروك ".
قلت: قد تابعه أبو معاذ الألهاني.
أخرجه تمام الرازي في " الفوائد " (246 / 1) من طريق عثمان بن فائد حدثنا
أبو معاذ به.
والألهاني هذا لم أجد من ذكره، وعثمان بن فائد ضعيف.
الثالث: عن أبي بكر بن أبي مريم قال: سمعت راشد بن سعد عن أبي أمامة به.
أخرجه الدارقطني وقال " أبو بكر بن أبي مريم ضعيف ".
2 - وأما حديث أبي هريرة، فله أربعة طرق:
الأول: أخرجه الدارقطني (37) وأبو يعلى في " مسنده " (298 / 1) عن
إسماعيل بن مسلم عن عطاء عنه مرفوعا. وقال: " لا يصح ".
قلت: وعلته إسماعيل هذا وهو المكي ضعيف، وقد اختلف عليه في إسناده

م/كما
سيأتي في حديث ابن عباس.
الثاني: عن عمرو بن الحصين حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن علاثة عن عبد الكريم
الجزري عن سعيد بن المسيب عنه.
رواه ابن ماجه (رقم 445) والدارقطني (ص 38) وقال:
" عمرو بن الحصين وابن علاثة ضعيفان ".
قلت: والأول أشد ضعفا.
الثالث: عن البختري بن عبيد عن أبيه عنه.
رواه الدارقطني وقال " البختري بن عبيد ضعيف وأبوه مجهول ".
الرابع: عن علي بن عاصم عن ابن جريج، عن سليمان بن موسى، عن أبي هريرة.
أخرجه الدارقطني (37) وعنه ابن الجوزي في " التحقيق " (1 / 29 / 1)
وقال الدارقطني:
" وهم علي بن عاصم في قوله: عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
والذي قبله أصح عن ابن جريج " قلت: يعني عن سليمان بن موسى مرسلا وسيأتي
ص 51.
وأجاب ابن الجوزي بما خلاصته:
أن زيادة الثقة مقبولة. يعني أن علي بن عاصم زاد في السند أبا هريرة فهي زيادة
مقبولة. لكن هذا لا يتمشى هنا، فإن ابن عاصم هذا صدوق يخطىء ويصر.
3 - وأما ابن عمر، فله عنه طرق أيضا:
الأول: قال المخلص في " الفوائد المنتقاة " في " الثاني من السادس منها "

م / 1) : حدثنا يحيى (يعني ابن صاعد) قال: حدثنا الجراح بن مخلد
قال: حدثنا يحيى بن العريان الهروي قال: حدثنا حاتم بن إسماعيل عن أسامة
بن زيد عن نافع عنه.
وبهذا السند رواه الدارقطني (36) وعنه ابن الجوزي، ورواه الخطيب في
" الموضح " (1 / 111) عن ابن صاعد، وفي " التاريخ " (14 / 161) من طريقين
آخرين عن الجراح بن مخلد به.
وهذا سند حسن عندي، فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات معروفون غير الهروي هذا فقد ترجمه
الخطيب ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا، غير أنه وصفه بأنه كان محدثا.
وأما الدارقطني فقد أعله بقوله: " كذا قال، وهو وهم، والصواب عن أسامة
بن زيد، عن هلال بن أسامة الفهري، عن ابن عمر موقوفا ".
ورده ابن الجوزي بقوله: " قلنا: الذي يرفعه يذكر زيادة، والزيادة من الثقة
مقبولة، والصحابي قد يروى الشيء مرفوعا، وقد يقوله على سبيل الفتوى ".
قلت: هذا كلام صحيح لو كان رجال السند كلهم ثقات، وقد علمت ما فيه، على أن
أسامة بن زيد فيه ضعف يسير، وقد اختلف عليه فيه، فرواه حاتم ابن إسماعيل عنه
مرفوعا، كما رأيت. وخالفه وكيع فقال عنه به موقوفا على ابن عمر.
أخرجه الخطيب في " الموضح " وقال: " وهو الصواب ".
وتابعه في رفعه عبيد الله عن نافع.
أخرجه الدارقطني وتمام في " الفوائد " (104 / 1) من طريق محمد بن أبي السري
حدثنا عبد الرزاق عن عبيد الله به.
وقال الدارقطني: " رفعه وهم ".


......
فقه الحديث:

وإذ قد صح الحديث، فهو يدل على مسألتين من مسائل الفقه، اختلفت أنظار
العلماء فيها.
أما المسألة الأولى فهي: أن مسح الأذنين هل هو فرض أم سنة؟ ذهب إلي الأول
الحنابلة. وحجتهم هذا الحديث، فإنه صريح في إلحاقهما بالرأس، وما ذلك إلا
لبيان أن حكمهما في المسح كحكم الرأس فيه. وذهب الجمهور إلي أن مسحهما سنة
فقط، كما في كتاب "  الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة (1 / 56) . ولم نجد لهم حجة يجوز
التمسك بها في مخالفة هذا الحديث إلا قول النووي في " المجموع " (1 / 415)
إنه ضعيف من جميع طرقه! وإذا علمت أن الأمر ليس كذلك، وأن بعض طرقه صحيح لم
يطلع عليه النووي. والبعض الآخر صحيح لغيره، استطعت أن تعرف ضعف هذه الحجة
ووجوب التمسك بما دل عليه الحديث من وجوب مسح الأذنين وأنهما في ذلك كالرأس،
وحسبك قدوة في هذا المذهب إمام السنة أبو عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل، وسلفه في
ذلك جماعة من الصحابة، تقدم تسمية بعضهم في أثناء تخريج الحديث، وقد عزاه
النووي (1 / 413) إلى الأكثرين من السلف.
وأما المسألة الأخرى فهي: هل يكفي في مسح الأذنين ماء الرأس، أم لابد لذلك
من جديد؟ ذهب إلى الأول الأئمة الثلاثة كما في " فيض القدير " للمناوي فقال في
شرح الحديث:
" (الأذنان من الرأس) لا من الوجه ولا مستقلتان، يعني فلا حاجة إلى أخذ ماء
جديد منفرد لهما غير ماء الرأس في الوضوء، بل يجزىء مسحهما ببلل ماء الرأس،
وإلا لكان بيانا للخلقة فقط، والمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يبعث لذلك،
وبه قال الأئمة الثلاثة ".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المدعو / عبد الوارث الكبير  عفا الله عنه " 
الشيخ / محمود شلتوت رحمه الله تعالى  " 




ذكرهم الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله تعالى في " الصحيحة " ( ج1 / ص 98-100 )  عند  تعليقه على حديث 
 " إن أحد جناحي الذباب سم والآخر شفاء، فإذا وقع في الطعام فامقلوه، فإنه
يقدم السم ويؤخر الشفاء ".

رواه أحمد (3 / 67) : حدثنا يزيد قال: حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب، عن سعيد بن خالد
قال: دخلت على أبي سلمة فأتانا بزبد وكتلة، فأسقط ذباب في الطعام، فجعل
أبو سلمة يمقله بأصبعه فيه، فقلت: يا خال! ما تصنع؟ فقال:
إن أبا سعيد الخدري حدثني عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: فذكره.
ورواه ابن ماجه (3504) :
حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة، حدثنا يزيد بن هارون به مرفوعا دون القصة.
ورواه الطيالسي في " مسنده " (2188) :
حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب به، وعنه رواه النسائي (2 / 193) ، وأبو يعلى في
" مسنده " (ق 65 / 2) وابن حبان في " الثقات " (2 / 102) .
قلت: وهذا سند صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين غير سعيد بن خالد وهو القارظي
وهو صدوق كما قال الذهبي والعسقلاني
موأما حديث أنس:
فرواه البزار ورجاله رجال الصحيح.
رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " كما في " مجمع الزوائد " (5 / 38) ،
وابن أبي خيثمة في " تاريخه الكبير ".
قال الحافظ: وإسناده صحيح، كما في " نيل الأوطار " (1 / 55) .
أما بعد، فقد ثبت الحديث بهذه الأسانيد الصحيحة، عن هؤلاء الصحابة الثلاثة
أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد وأنس، ثبوتا لا مجال لرده ولا للتشكيك فيه، كما ثبت
صدق أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في روايته إياه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،
خلافا لبعض غلاة الشيعة من المعاصرين، ومن تبعه من الزائغين، حيث طعنوا فيه
رضي الله عنه لروايته إياه، واتهموه بأنه يكذب فيه على رسول الله صلى الله
عليه وسلم، وحاشاه من ذلك، فهذا هو التحقيق العلمي يثبت أنه بريء من كل ذلك
وأن الطاعن فيه هو الحقيق بالطعن فيه، لأنهم رموا صحابيا بالبهت، وردوا
حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لمجرد عدم انطباقه على عقولهم المريضة!
وقد رواه عنه جماعة من الصحابة كما علمت، وليت شعري هل علم هؤلاء بعدم تفرد
أبي هريرة بالحديث، وهو حجة ولو تفرد، أم جهلوا ذلك، فإن كان الأول فلماذا
يتعللون برواية أبي هريرة إياه، ويوهمون الناس أنه لم يتابعه أحد من الأصحاب
الكرام؟ ! وإن كان الآخر فهلا سألوا أهل الاختصاص والعلم بالحديث الشريف؟

ميسميها علماء الطب بـ " مبعد البيكتريا "، وهي تقتل كثيرا من جراثيم
الأمراض، ولا يمكن لتلك الجراثيم أن تبقى حية أو يكون لها تأثير في جسم
الإنسان في حال وجود مبعد البكتريا. وأن هناك خاصية في أحد جناحي الذباب،
هي أنه يحول البكتريا إلى ناحيته، وعلى هذا فإذا سقط الذباب في شراب أو طعام
وألقي الجراثيم العالقة بأطرافه في ذلك الشراب، فإن أقرب مبيد لتلك الجراثيم
وأول واق منها هو مبعد البكتريا الذي يحمله الذباب في جوفه قريبا من أحد
جناحيه، فإذا كان هناك داء فدواؤه قريب منه، وغمس الذباب كله وطرحه كاف
لقتل الجراثيم التي كانت عالقة، وكاف في إبطال عملها ".
وقد قرأت قديما في هذه المجلة بحثا ضافيا في هذا المعنى للطبيب الأستاذ سعيد
السيوطي (مجلد العام الأول) وقرأت كلمة في مجلد العام الفائت (ص 503) كلمة
للطبيبين محمود كمال ومحمد عبد المنعم حسين نقلا عن مجلة الأزهر.
ثم وقفت على العدد (82) من " مجلة العربي " الكويتية ص 144 تحت عنوان:
" أنت تسأل، ونحن نجيب " بقلم المدعو عبد الوارث كبير، جوابا له على سؤال
عما لهذا الحديث من الصحة والضعف؟ فقال:
" أما حديث الذباب، وما في جناحيه من داء وشفاء، فحديث ضعيف، بل هو عقلا
حديث مفترى، فمن المسلم به أن الذباب يحمل من الجراثيم والأقذار ...
ولم يقل أحد قط أن في جناحي الذبابة داء وفي الآخر شفاء، إلا من وضع هذا
الحديث أو افتراه، ولو صح ذلك لكشف عنه العلم الحديث الذي يقطع بمضار الذباب
ويحض على مكافحته ".
وفي الكلام على اختصاره من الدس والجهل ما لابد من الكشف عنه دفاعا عن حديث
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وصيانة له أن يكفر به من قد يغتر بزخرف القول

مفأقول:
أولا: لقد زعم أن الحديث ضعيف، يعني من الناحية العلمية الحديثية بدليل
قوله: " بل هو عقلا حديث مفترى ".
وهذا الزعم واضح البطلان، تعرف ذلك مما سبق من تخريج الحديث من طرق ثلاث عن
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكلها صحيحة. وحسبك دليلا على ذلك أن أحدا
من أهل العلم لم يقل بضعف الحديث كما فعل هذا الكاتب الجريء!
ثانيا: لقد زعم أنه حديث مفترى عقلا.
وهذا الزعم ليس وضوح بطلانه بأقل من سابقه، لأنه مجرد دعوى لم يسق دليلا
يؤيده به سوى الجهل بالعلم الذي لا يمكن الإحاطة به، ألست تراه يقول:
" ولم يقل أحد ... ، ولو صح لكشف عنه العلم الحديث ... ".
فهل العلم الحديث - أيها المسكين - قد أحاط بكل شيء علما، أم أن أهله الذين لم
يصابوا بالغرور - كما أصيب من يقلدهم منا - يقولون: إننا كلما ازددنا علما بما
في الكون وأسراره، ازددنا معرفة بجهلنا! وأن الأمر بحق كما قال الله تبارك
وتعالى: (وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا) .
وأما قوله: " إن العلم يقطع بمضار الذباب ويحض على مكافحته "!
فمغالطة مكشوفة، لأننا نقول: إن الحديث لم يقل نقيض هذا، وإنما تحدث عن
قضية أخرى لم يكن العلم يعرف معالجتها، فإذا قال الحديث:
" إذا وقع الذباب.. " فلا أحد يفهم، لا من العرب ولا من العجم، اللهم إلا
العجم في عقولهم وإفهامهم أن الشرع يبارك في الذباب ولا يكافحه؟
ثالثا: قد نقلنا لك فيما سبق ما أثبته الطب اليوم، من أن الذباب يحمل في جوفه
ما سموه بـ " مبعد البكتريا " القاتل للجراثيم. وهذا وإن لم يكن موافقا لما
في مالحديث على وجه التفصيل، فهو في الجملة موافق لما استنكره الكاتب المشار
إليه وأمثاله من اجتماع الداء والدواء في الذباب، ولا يبعد أن يأتي يوم
تنجلي فيه معجزة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثبوت التفاصيل المشار إليها
علميا، (ولتعلمن نبأه، بعد حين) .
وإن من عجيب أمر هذا الكاتب وتناقضه، أنه في الوقت الذي ذهب فيه إلى تضعيف
هذا الحديث، ذهب إلى تصحيح حديث " طهور الإناء الذي يلغ فيه الكلب أن يغسل سبع
مرات: إحداهن بالتراب " فقال:
" حديث صحيح متفق عليه " فإنه إذا كانت صحته جاءت من اتفاق العلماء أو الشيخين
على صحته، فالحديث الأول أيضا صحيح عند العلماء بدون خلاف بينهم، فكيف جاز له
تضعيف هذا وتصحيح ذاك؟ ! ثم تأويله تأويلا باطلا يؤدي إلى أن الحديث غير صحيح
عنده في معناه، لأنه ذكر أن المقصود من العدد مجرد الكثرة، وأن المقصود من
التراب هو استعمال مادة مع الماء من شأنها إزالة ذلك الأثر!
وهذا تأويل باطل، بين البطلان وإن كان عزاه للشيخ محمود شلتوت عفا الله عنه.
فلا أدري أي خطأيه أعظم، أهو تضعيفه للحديث الأول وهو صحيح، أم تأويله
للحديث الآخر وهو تأويل باطل! .
وبهذه المناسبة، فإني أنصح القراء الكرام بأن لا يثقوا بكل ما يكتب اليوم في
بعض المجلات السائرة، أو الكتب الذائعة، من البحوث الإسلامية، وخصوصا ما
كان منها في علم الحديث، إلا إذا كانت بقلم من يوثق بدينه أولا، ثم بعلمه
واختصاصه فيه ثانيا، فقد غلب الغرور على كثير من كتاب العصر الحاضر،

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[  الشيخ عبد الحي اللكنوي رحمه الله تعالى ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( ج1 / ص 148 )
عند تعليقه على حديث "  لقد نزلت علي الليلة آيات ويل لمن قرأها ولم يتفكر فيها: (إن في خلق
السموات والأرض) الآية ".

رواه أبو الشيخ ابن حبان في " أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " (200 - 201)
وابن حبان في " صحيحه " (523 - الموارد) عن يحيى بن زكريا بن إبراهيم بن
سويد النخعي أنبأنا عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان عن عطاء قال:
" دخلت أنا وعبيد بن عمير على عائشة رضي الله عنها، فقال عبد الله
ابن عمير: حدثينا بأعجب شيء رأيتيه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فبكت، وقالت:
" قام ليلة من الليالي فقال: يا عائشة ذريني أتعبد لربي، قالت: قلت: والله
إني لأحب قربك، وأحب ما يسرك، قالت: فقام فتطهر، ثم قام يصلي، فلم يزل
يبكي حتى بل حجره، ثم بكى. فلم يزل يبكي حتى بل الأرض، وجاء بلال يؤذن
بالصلاة، فلما رآه يبكي قال: يا رسول الله تبكي وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من
ذنبك وما تأخر؟ قال: أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا؟ لقد نزل " الحديث.
قلت: وهذا إسناد جيد، رجاله كلهم ثقات غير يحيى بن زكريا قال ابن أبي حاتم
(4 / 2 / 145) . " سألت أبي عنه؟ قال: ليس به بأس، هو صالح الحديث "؟
والحديث عزاه المنذري في " الترغيب " (2 / 220) لابن حبان في " صحيحه ".
وله طريق أخرى عن عطاء.
أخرجها أبو الشيخ أيضا (190 - 191) ورجالها ثقات أيضا، غير أبي جناب الكلبي
واسمه يحيى بن أبي حية، قال الحافظ في 
مالتقريب ":
" ضعفوه لكثرة تدليسه ".
قلت: وقد صرح هنا بالتحديث فانتفت شبهة تدليسه.
فقه الحديث:

فيه فضل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكثرة خشيته، وخوفه من ربه، وإكثاره
من عبادته، مع أنه تعالى قد غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر، فهو المنتهى
في الكمال البشري. ولا جرم في ذلك فهو سيد البشر صلى الله عليه وسلم.
لكن ليس فيه ما يدل على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قام الليل كله، لأنه لم يقع
فيه بيان أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ابتدأ القيام من بعد العشاء أو قريبا
من ذلك، بل إن قوله: " قام ليلة من الليالي فقال ... " الظاهر أن معناه " قام
من نومه.... " " أي نام أوله ثم قام، فهو على هذا بمعنى حديثها الآخر " كان
ينام أول الليل، ويحي آخره ... ".
أخرجه مسلم (2 / 167) .
وإذا تبين هذا فلا يصح حينئذ الاستدلال بالحديث على مشروعية إحياء الليل كله،
كما فعل الشيخ عبد الحي اللكنوي في " إقامة الحجة على أن الإكثار من التعبد ليس
بدعة "، قال (ص 13) : فدل ذلك على أن نفي عائشة قيام الليل كله محمول على
غالب أوقاته صلى الله عليه وسلم ".
قلت: يشير بـ " نفي عائشة " إلى حديثها الآخر:
" ولم يقم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة يتمها إلى الصباح، ولم يقرأ
القرآن في ليلة قط ".
أخرجه مسلم (2 / 169 - 170) وأبو داود (1342) واللفظ له.
قلت: فهذا نص في النفي المذكور لا يقبل التأويل، وحمله على غالب الأوقات
إنما يستقيم لو كان حديث الباب صريح الدلالة على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قام
تلك الليله 
مبتمامها، أما وهو ليس كذلك كما بينا، فالحمل المذكور مردود،
ويبقى النفي المذكور سالما من التقييد. وبالتالي تبقى دلالته على عدم
مشروعية قيام الليل كله قائمة، خلافا لما ذهب إليه الشيخ عبد الحي في كتابه
المذكور. وفيه كثير من المؤاخذات التي لا مجال لذكرها الآن.
وإنما أقول: إن طابعه تساهل في سرد الروايات المؤيدة لوجهة نظره، من أحاديث
مرفوعة، وآثار موقوفة، وحسبك مثالا على هذا أنه ذهب إلى تحسين حديث "
أصحابي كالنجوم بأيهم اقتديتم اهتديتم " تقليدا منه لبعض المتأخرين.
دون أن ينظر في دعواهم، هل هي تطابق الحقيقة، وتوافق القواعد العلمية؟
مع ما في التحسين المذكور من المخالفة لنصوص الأئمة المتقدمين كما بينته في
" الأحاديث الضعيفة " (52) فراجعه لتزداد بصيرة بما ذكرنا.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / محمد الحامد مؤلف كتاب " ردود على أباطيل وتمحيصات لحقائق دينية ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( ج1/ ص 207 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " إذا خطب أحدكم المرأة، فإن استطاع أن ينظر إلى ما يدعوه إلى نكاحها فليفعل ".

أخرجه أبو داود (2082) والطحاوي والحاكم والبيهقي وأحمد (3 / 334،
360) ، عن محمد بن إسحاق عن داود بن حصين عن واقد بن عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن
معاذ عن جابر بن عبد الله قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فذكره.
قال:
" فخطبت جارية فكنت أتخبأ لها حتى رأيت منها ما دعاني إلى نكاحها وتزوجها ".
والسياق لأبي داود،
وقال الحاكم:
" هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم ". ووافقه الذهبي.
قلت: ابن إسحاق إنما أخرج له مسلم متابعة، ثم هو مدلس وقد عنعنه، لكن قد
صرح بالتحديث في إحدى روايتي أحمد، فإسناده حسن، وكذا قال الحافظ في
" الفتح " (9 / 156) ، وقال في " التلخيص ":
" وأعله ابن القطان بواقد بن عبد الرحمن، وقال: المعروف واقد بن عمرو ".
قلت: رواية الحاكم فيها عن واقد بن عمرو وكذا هو عند الشافعي وعبد الرزاق ".
أقول: وكذلك هو عند جميع من ذكرنا غير أبي داود وأحمد في روايته الأخرى
فقالا: " واقد بن عبد الرحمن "، وقد تفرد به عبد الواحد بن زياد خلافا لمن
قال: " واقد بن عمرو " وهم أكثر، وروايتهم أولى، وواقد بن عمرو ثقة من
رجال مسلم، أما واقد بن عبد الرحمن فمجهول. والله أعلم.

فقه الحديث:

والحديث ظاهر الدلالة لما ترجمنا له، وأيده عمل راويه به، وهو الصحابي
الجليل جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه، وقد صنع مثله محمد بن مسلمة كما
ذكرناه في الحديث الذي قبله، وكفى بهما حجة، ولا يضرنا بعد ذلك، مذهب من
قيد الحديث بالنظر إلى الوجه والكفين فقط، لأنه تقييد للحديث بدون نص مقيد،
وتعطيل لفهم الصحابة بدون حجة، لاسيما وقد تأيد بفعل الخليفة الراشد عمر بن
الخطاب رضي الله عنه، فقال الحافظ في " التلخيص " (ص 291 - 292) :
(فائدة) :

روى عبد الرزاق وسعيد بن منصور في " سننه " (520 -) وابن أبي عمر
وسفيان عن عمرو بن دينار عن محمد بن على بن الحنفية:
أن عمر خطب إلى علي ابنته أم كلثوم، فذكر له صغرها، (فقيل له: إن ردك،
فعاوده) ، فقال (له علي) : أبعث بها إليك، فإن رضيت فهي امرأتك، فأرسل بها
إليه، فكشف عن ساقيها، فقالت: لولا أنك أمير المؤمنين لصككت عينك. وهذا
يشكل على من قال: إنه لا ينظر غير الوجه والكفين ".
وهذا القول الذي أشار الحافظ إلى استشكاله هو مذهب الحنفية والشافعية.
قال ابن القيم في " تهذيب السنن " (3 / 25 - 26) :
" وقال داود: ينظر إلى سائر جسدها. وعن أحمد ثلاث روايات:
إحداهن: ينظر إلى وجهها ويديها.
والثانية: ينظر ما يظهر غالبا كالرقبة والساقين ونحوهما.
والثالثة: ينظر إليها كلها عورة وغيرها، فإنه نص على أنه يجوز أن ينظر
إليها متجردة! "
قلت: والرواية الثانية هي الأقرب إلى ظاهر الحديث، وتطبيق الصحابة له
والله أعلم.
وقال ابن قدامة في " المغني " (7 / 454) :
" ووجه جواز النظر (إلى) ما يظهر غالبا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أذن
في النظر إليها من غير علمها، علم أنه أذن في النظر إلى جميع ما يظهر عادة،
إذ لا يمكن إفراد الوجه بالنظر مع مشاركة غيره له في الظهور، ولأنه يظهر
غالبا فأبيح النظر إليه كالوجه، ولأنها امرأة أبيح له النظر إليها بأمر
الشارع، فأبيح النظر منها إلى ذلك كذوات المحارم ".
ثم وقفت على كتاب " ردود على أباطيل " لفضيلة الشيخ محمد الحامد، فإذا به يقول
(ص 43) :
" فالقول بجواز النظر إلى غير الوجه والكفين من المخطوبة باطل لا يقبل ".
وهذه جرأة بالغة من مثله ما كنت أترقب صدورها منه، إذ أن المسألة خلافية كما
سبق بيانه، ولا يجوز الجزم ببطلان القول المخالف لمذهبه إلا بالإجابة عن حجته
ودليله كهذه الأحاديث، وهو لم يصنع شيئا من ذلك، بل إنه لم يشر إلى
الأحاديث أدنى إشارة، فأوهم القراء أن لا دليل لهذا القول أصلا، والواقع
خلافه كما ترى، فإن هذه الأحاديث بإطلاقها تدل على خلاف ما قال فضيلته، كيف
لا وهو مخالف لخصوص قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث (99) : " ما يدعوه
إلى نكاحها "، فإن كل ذي فقهيعلم أنه ليس المراد منه الوجه والكفان فقط،
ومثله في الدلالة قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث (97) : " وإن كانت لا
تعلم ".
وتأيد ذلك بعمل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، عمله مع سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم،
ومنهم محمد ابن مسلمة وجابر بن عبد الله، فإن كلا منهما تخبأ لخطيبته ليرى
منها ما يدعوه إلى نكاحها، أفيظن بهما عاقل أنهما تخبآ للنظر إلى الوجه
والكفين فقط! ومثل عمر بن الخطاب الذي كشف عن ساقي أم كلثوم بنت علي رضي
الله عنهم. فهؤلاء ثلاثة من كبار الصحابة أحدهم الخليفة الراشد أجازوا النظر
إلى أكثر من الوجه والكفين، ولا مخالف لهم من الصحابة فيما أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / محمد المنتصر الكتاني رحمه الله تعالى ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في " الصحيحة " ( ج1/ ص 221 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " إن الله زادكم صلاة وهي الوتر، فصلوها بين صلاة العشاء إلى صلاة الفجر ".

رواه الإمام أحمد (6 / 7) والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير (1 / 100 / 1)
من طريقين عن ابن المبارك: أنبأنا سعيد بن يزيد حدثني ابن هبيرة عن أبي تميم
الجيشاني أن عمرو بن العاص خطب الناس يوم الجمعة، فقال: إن أبا بصرة
حدثني أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: فذكره.
قال أبو تميم: فأخذ بيدي أبو ذر فسار في المسجد إلى أبي بصرة فقال له:
أنت سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ما قال عمرو؟ قال أبو بصرة:
أنا سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قلت: وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال مسلم.
وسعيد بن يزيد هو أبو شجاع الإسكندراني.
وقد تابعه عبد الله بن لهيعة: أنبأنا عبد الله بن هبيرة به.
أخرجه أحمد (6 / 379) والطحاوي في " شرح المعاني " (1 / 250) والطبراني
في " الكبير " (1 / 104 / 2) والدولابي في " الكنى " (1 / 13) من طرق ثلاث
عن ابن لهيعة به.
وإسناده عند الطحاوي صحيح كما بينته في " إرواء الغليل " رقم (416) .
وله طرق أخرى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرجت بعضها هناك، وهذه الطريق هي
العمدة ولذلك اقتصرت عليها هنا.
وذكر الشيخ الكتاني وصاحبه الأستاذ الزحيلي في تخريج " تحفة الفقهاء "
(1 / 1 / 355) جملة كبيرة منها عن عشرة من الصحابة منها طريق واحدة عن عمرو
ابن العاص، ولكنها واهية، وفاتهما هذه الطريق الصحيحة!
فقه الحديث

يدل ظاهر الأمر في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " فصلوها " على وجوب صلاة الوتر،
وبذلك قال الحنفية، خلافا للجماهير، ولولا أنه ثبت بالأدلة القاطعة حصر
الصلوات المفروضات في كل يوم وليلة بخمس صلوات لكان قول الحنفية أقرب إلى
الصواب، ولذلك فلابد من القول بأن الأمر هنا ليس للوجوب، بل لتأكيد
الاستحباب.
وكم من أوامر كريمة صرفت من الوجوب بأدنى من تلك الأدلة القاطعة، وقد انفك
الأحناف عنها بقولهم إنهم لا يقولون بأن الوتر واجب كوجوب الصلوات الخمس، بل
هو واسطة بينها وبين السنن، أضعف من هذه ثبوتا، وأقوى من تلك تأكيدا!
فليعلم أن قول الحنفية هذا قائم على اصطلاح لهم خاص حادث، لا تعرفه الصحابة
ولا السلف الصالح، وهو تفريقهم بين الفرض والواجب ثبوتا وجزاء كما هو مفصل
في كتبهم.
وإن قولهم بهذا معناه التسليم بأن تارك الوتر معذب يوم القيامة عذابا دون عذاب
تارك الفرض كما هو مذهبهم في اجتهادهم، وحينئذ يقال لهم: وكيف يصح ذلك مع
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن عزم على أن لا يصلي غير الصلوات الخمس: " أفلح
الرجل "؟ ! وكيف يلتقي الفلاح مع العذاب؟ ! فلا شك أن قوله صلى الله عليه
وسلم هذا وحده كاف لبيان أن صلاة الوتر ليست بواجبة ولهذا اتفق جماهير العلماء
عى سنيته وعدم وجوبه، وهو الحق، نقول هذا مع التذكير والنصح بالاهتمام
بالوتر، وعدم التهاون عنه لهذا الحديث وغيره. والله أعلم

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل الاستاذ / علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله تعالى ] 


ذكره الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( ج1/ ص 260 ) 
في ثنايا تعليقه على حديث " " إن نبي الله نوحا صلى الله عليه وسلم لما حضرته الوفاة قال لابنه: إني قاص
عليك الوصية آمرك باثنتين وأنهاك عن اثنتين آمرك بـ (لا إله إلا الله) فإن
السموات السبع والأرضين السبع لو وضعت في كفة ووضعت لا إله إلا الله في كفة
رجحت بهن لا إله إلا الله ولو أن السموات السبع والأرضين السبع كن حلقة مبهمة
قصمتهن لا إله إلا الله. وسبحان الله وبحمده فإنها صلاة كل شيء وبها يرزق
الخلق. وأنهاك عن الشرك والكبر. قال: قلت: أو قيل: يا رسول الله هذا
الشرك قد عرفناه فما الكبر؟ - قال -: أن يكون لأحدنا نعلان حسنتان لهما
شراكان حسنان؟ قال: لا. قال: هو أن يكون لأحدنا أصحاب يجلسون إليه؟ قال:
لا. قيل: يا رسول الله فما الكبر؟ قال: سفه الحق وغمص الناس ".

رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " (548) وأحمد (2 / 169 - 170، 225)
والبيهقي في " الأسماء " (79 هندية) من طريق الصقعب ابن زهير عن زيد بن أسلم
قال: حماد أظنه عن عطاء بن يسار عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال:
كنا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء رجل من أهل البادية عليه جبة سيجان
مزرورة بالديباج فقال: ألا إن صاحبكم هذا قد وضع كل فارس ابن فارس قال يريد أن
يضع كل فارس ابن فارس ويرفع كل راع ابن راع. قال: فأخذ رسول الله صلى الله
عليه وسلم بمجامع جبته وقال: ألا أرى عليك لباس من لا يعقل، ثم قال:
فذكره.
وقلت: وهذا سند صحيح.

وقال الهيثمي (4 / 220) :
" رواه أحمد والطبراني بنحوه، وزاد في رواية: وأوصيك بالتسبيح فإنها عبادة
الخلق، وبالتكبير. ورواه البزار من حديث ابن عمر، ورجال أحمد ثقات ".
غريب الحديث:

(مبهمة) أي محرمة مغلقة كما يدل عليه السياق. ولم يورد هذه اللفظة من
الحديث ابن الأثير في " النهاية " ولا الشيخ محمد طاهر الهندي في " مجمع بحار
الأنوار " وهي من شرطهما.
(قصمتهن) . وفي رواية (فصمتهن) بالفاء. قال ابن الأثير:
" القصم: كسر الشيء وإبانته، وبالفاء كسره من غير إبانة ".
قلت: فهو بالفاء أليق بالمعنى. والله أعلم.
(سفه الحق) أي جهله، والاستحفاف به، وأن لا يراه على ما هو عليه من
الرجحان والرزانة. وفي حديث لمسلم: " بطر الحق ". والمعنى واحد.
(غمص الناس) أي احتقارهم والطعن فيهم والاستخفاف بهم.
وفي الحديث الآخر: " غمط الناس " والمعنى واحد أيضا.
فوائد الحديث:

قلت: وفيه فوائد كثيرة، اكتفي بالإشارة إلى بعضها:
1 - مشروعية الوصية عند الوفاة.
2 - فضيلة التهليل والتسبيح، وأنها سبب رزق الخلق.
3 - وأن الميزان يوم القيامة حق ثابت وله كفتان، وهو من عقائد أهل السنة
خلافا للمعتزلة وأتباعهم في العصر الحاضر ممن لا يعتقد ما ثبت من العقائد في
الأحاديث الصحيحة، بزعم أنها أخبار آحاد لا تفيد اليقين، وقد بينت بطلان هذا
الزعم في كتابي " مع الأستاذ الطنطاوي " يسر الله إتمامه.

وأن الأرضين سبع كالسماوات. وفيه أحاديث كثيرة في الصحيحين وغيرهما،
ولعلنا نتفرغ لنتبعها وتخريجها. ويشهد لها قول الله تبارك وتعالى:
(خلق سبع سماوات ومن الأرض مثلهن) أي في الخلق والعدد. فلا تلتفت إلى من
يفسرها بما يؤول إلى نفي المثلية في العدد أيضا اغترارا بما وصل إليه علم
الأوربيين من الرقي وأنهم لا يعلمون سبع أرضين! مع أنهم لا يعلمون سبع سماوات
أيضا! أفننكر كلام الله وكلام رسوله بجهل الأوربيين وغيرهم مع اعترافهم
أنهم كلما ازدادوا علما بالكون ازدادوا علما بجهلهم به، وصدق الله العظيم
إذ يقول: (وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا) .
5 - أن التجمل باللباس الحسن ليس من الكبر في شيء. بل هو أمر مشروع، لأن الله
جميل يحب الجمال كما قال عليه السلام بمثل هذه المناسبة، على ما رواه مسلم في
" صحيحه ".
6 - أن الكبر الذي قرن مع الشرك والذي لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال
ذرة منه إنما هو الكبر على الحق ورفضه بعد تبينه، والطعن في الناس الأبرياء
بغير حق.
فليحذر المسلم أن يتصف بشيء من مثل هذا الكبر كما يحذر أن يتصف بشيء من الشرك
الذي يخلد صاحبه في النار.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ العلامة / عبيد الله بن عبد السلام الرحماني المباركفوري رحمه الله " 1414 ه " ] 


ذكره الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في " الصحيحة " ( ج1 / ص 392) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " " من حدثكم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يبول قائما فلا تصدقوه، ما كان
يبول إلا قاعدا ".

أخرجه النسائي (1 / 11) والترمذي (1 / 17) وابن ماجه (1 / 130)
والطيالسي (1 / 45 من ترتيبه) كلهم عن شريك بن المقدام عن شريح عن أبيه عن
عائشة قالت ... فذكره.
وقال الترمذي:
" حديث عائشة أحسن شيء في الباب وأصح ".
قلت ... وهذا ليس معناه تحسين الحديث بله تصحيحه كما هو معروف في علم المصطلح
وكأن ذلك لضعف شريك القاضي، ولكنه لم ينفرد به. بل تابعه سفيان الثوري عن
المقدام بن شريح به.
أخرجه أبو عوانة في " صحيحه " (1 / 198) والحاكم (1 / 181) والبيهقي
(1 / 101) وأحمد (1 / 136، 192، 213) من طرق عن سفيان به.
وقال الحاكم:
" صحيح على شرط الشيخين "، ووافقه الذهبي، وفيه نظر، فإن المقدام ابن شريح
وأبوه لم يحتج بهما البخاري فهو على شرط مسلم وحده.
وقال الذهبي في " المهذب " (1 / 22 / 2) : " سنده صحيح ".
فتبين مما سبق أن الحديث صحيح بهذه المتابعة، وقد خفيت على الترمذي

فلم يصحح
الحديث، وليس ذلك غريبا، ولكن الغريب أن يخفى ذلك على غير واحد من الحفاظ
المتأخرين، أمثال العراقي والسيوطي وغيرهما، فأعلا الحديث بشريك، وردا
على الحاكم تصحيحه إياه متوهمين أنه عنده من طريقه، وليس كذلك كما عرفت،
وكنت اغتررت بكلامهم هذا لما وضعت التعليق على " مشكاة المصابيح "، وكان
تعليقا سريعا اقتضته ظروف خاصة، لم تساعدنا على استقصاء طرق الحديث كما هي
عادتنا، فقلت في التعليق على هذا الحديث من " المشكاة " (365) .
" وإسناده ضعيف فيه شريك، وهو ابن عبد الله القاضي وهو سيء الحفظ ".
والآن أجزم بصحة الحديث للمتابعة المذكورة. ونسأل الله تعالى أن لا يؤاخذنا
بتقصيرنا.
قلت آنفا: اغتررنا بكلام العراقي والسيوطي، وذلك أن الأخير قال في " حاشيته
على النسائي " (1 / 12) .
" قال الشيخ ولي الدين (هو العراقي) : هذا الحديث فيه لين، لأن فيه شريكا
القاضي وهو متكلم فيه بسوء الحفظ، وما قال الترمذي: إنه أصح شيء في هذا
الباب لا يدل على صحته، ولذلك قال ابن القطان: إنه لا يقال فيه: صحيح،
وتساهل الحاكم في التصحيح معروف، وكيف يكون على شرط الشيخين مع أن البخاري
لم يخرج لشريك بالكلية، ومسلم خرج له استشهادا، لا احتجاجا ".
نقله السيوطي وأقره! ثم تتابع العلماء على تقليدهما كالسندي في حاشيته على
النسائي، ثم الشيخ عبد الله الرحماني المباركفوري في " مرقاة المفاتيح شرح
مشكاة المصابيح " (1 / 253) ، وغيرهم، ولم أجد حتى الآن من نبه على أوهام
هؤلاء العلماء، ولا على هذه المتابعة، إلا أن الحافظ رحمه الله كأنه أشار
إليها في " الفتح " (1 / 382) حين ذكر الحديث
موقال:
" رواه أبو عوانة في " صحيحه " و " الحاكم ".
فاقتصر في العزو عليهما لأنه ليس في طريقهما شريك، بخلاف أصحاب " السنن "
ولذلك لم يعزه إليهم، والحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن
هدانا الله.
واعلم أن قول عائشة إنما هو باعتبار علمها، وإلا فقد ثبت في " الصحيحين "
وغيرهما من حديث حذيفة رضي الله عنه قال:
" أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سباطة قوم فبال قائما ".
ولذلك فالصواب جواز البول قاعدا وقائما، والمهم أمن الرشاش، فبأيهما حصل
وجب.
وأما النهي عن البول قائما فلم يصح فيه حديث، مثل حديث " لا تبل قائما " وقد
تكلمت عليه في " الأحاديث الضعيفة " رقم (93

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

تراجع الشيخ عبيد الله الرحماني المباركفوري واعتمد كلام الإمام الألباني لما وقف عليه وهذا قوله في "مرعاة المفاتيح" (2/ 69):"ثم رأيت عند الطبعة الثانية "الأحاديث الصحيحة" للشيخ الألباني، وقد حكم هو بصحة هذا الحديث لمتابعة سفيان الثوري شريك بن عبد الله بن المقدام بن شريح عند أحمد (ج6: ص136، 192، 213) وأبي عوانة في صحيحه (ج1: ص198) (والحاكم (ج1: ص181) والبيهقي (ج1: ص101) وقد وافق الذهبي للحاكم في تصحيحه، وقال في المهذب (1/22/2) : "سنده صحيح"، والأمر كما قال الألباني".

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله ورفع الله قدرك ابا عمر حفظكم الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ العلامة صالح المقبلي اليماني رحمه الله تعالى  ] 



ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( ج1 / ص 414 )
عند تعليقه على حديث " " ألا إن من قبلكم من أهل الكتاب افترقوا على ثنتين وسبعين ملة، وإن هذه
الملة ستفترق على ثلاث وسبعين، ثنتان وسبعون في النار، وواحدة في الجنة،
وهي الجماعة ".

أخرجه أبو داود (2 / 503 - 504) ، والدارمي (2 / 241) وأحمد (4 / 102)
وكذا الحاكم (1 / 128) والآجري في " الشريعة " (18) وابن بطة في
" الإبانة " (2 / 108 / 2، 119 / 1) واللالكائي في " شرح السنة "
(1 / 23 / 1) من طريق صفوان قال: حدثني أزهر بن عبد الله الهوزني عن
أبي عامر عبد الله بن لحي عن معاوية بن أبي سفيان أنه قام فينا فقال: ألا
إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قام فينا فقال.... فذكره.
وقال الحاكم وقد ساقه عقب أبي هريرة المتقدم:
م  هذه أسانيد تقام بها الحجة في تصحيح هذا الحديث ". ووافقه الذهبي.
وقال الحافظ في " تخريج الكشاف " (ص 63) : " وإسناده حسن ".

قلت: وإنما لم يصححه، لأن أزهر بن عبد الله هذا لم يوثقه غير العجلي
وابن حبان ولما ذكر الحافظ في " التهذيب " قول الأزدي: " يتكلمون فيه "،
تعقبه بقوله:
" لم يتكلموا إلا في مذهبه ". ولهذا قال في " التقريب ".
" صدوق، تكلموا فيه للنصب ".
والحديث أورده الحافظ ابن كثير في تفسيره (1 / 390) من رواية أحمد، ولم
يتكلم على سنده بشيء، ولكنه أشار إلى تقويته بقوله:
" وقد ورد هذا الحديث من طرق ".
ولهذا قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في " المسائل " (83 / 2) .
" هو حديث صحيح مشهور ". وصححه أيضا الشاطبي في " الاعتصام " (3 / 38) .
ومن طرق الحديث التي أشار إليها ابن كثير، وفيها الزيادة، ما ذكره الحافظ
العراقي في " تخريج الإحياء " (3 / 199) قال:
" رواه الترمذي من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو وحسنه، وأبو داود من حديث معاوية،
وابن ماجه من حديث أنس وعوف بن مالك، وأسانيدها جياد ".
قلت: ولحديث أنس طرق كثيرة جدا تجمع عندي منها سبعة، وفيها كلها
م الزيادة
المشار إليها، مع زيادة أخرى يأتي التنبيه عليها، وهذه هي:
الطريق الأولى: عن قتادة عنه.
أخرجه ابن ماجة (2 / 480) ، وقال البوصيري في " الزوائد ":
" إسناده صحيح، رجاله ثقات ".
قلت: وفي تصحيحه نظر عندي لا ضرورة لذكره الآن، فإنه لا بأس به في الشواهد.
الثانية: عن العميري عنه.
أخرجه أحمد (3 / 120) ، والعميري هذا لم أعرفه، وغالب الظن أنه محرف من
(النميري) واسمه زياد بن عبد الله فقد روى عن أنس، وعنه صدقة بن يسار،
وهو الذي روى هذا الحديث عنه، والنميري ضعيف، وبقية رجاله ثقات.
الثالثة: عن ابن لهيعة حدثنا خالد بن يزيد عن سعيد بن أبي هلال عنه. وزاد:
" قالوا: يا رسول الله من تلك الفرقة؟ قال: الجماعة الجماعة ".
أخرجه أحمد أيضا (3 / 145) وسنده حسن في الشواهد.
الرابعة: عن سلمان أو سليمان بن طريف عنه.
أخرجه الآجري في " الشريعة " (17) وابن بطة في " الإبانة " (2 / 118 / 2)
وابن طريف هذا لم أجد له ترجمة.
الخامسة: عن سويد بن سعيد قال: حدثنا مبارك بن سحيم عن عبد العزيز ابن صهيب
عن أنس.
قلت: وقد حاول بعض ذوي الأهواء من المعاصرين تمشية حال هذا الحديث بهذا اللفظ
الباطل، وتضعيف هذا الحديث الصحيح، وقد بينت وضع ذاك في " سلسلة الأحاديث
الضعيفة " رقم (1035) ، والغرض الآن إتمام الكلام على هذا اللفظ الصحيح،
فقد تبين بوضوح أن الحديث ثابت لا شك فيه، ولذلك تتابع العلماء خلفا عن سلف
على الاحتجاج به حتى قال الحاكم في أول كتابه " المستدرك ": " إنه حديث كبير
في الأصول " ولا أعلم أحدا قد طعن فيه، إلا بعض من لا يعتد بتفرده وشذوذه،
أمثال الكوثري الذي سبق أن أشرنا إلى شيء من تنطعه وتحامله على الطريق الأولى
لهذا الحديث، التي ليس فيها الزيادة المتقدمة: " كلها في النار "، جاهلا بل
متجاهلا حديث معاوية وأنس على كثرة طرقه عن أنس كما رأيت. وليته لم يقتصر
على ذلك إذن لما التفتنا إليه كثيرا، ولكنه دعم رأيه بالنقل عن بعض الأفاضل،
ألا وهو العلامة ابن الوزير اليمني، وذكر أنه قال في كتابه: " العواصم والقواصم " ما نصه:
" إياك أن تغتر بزيادة " كلها في النار إلا واحدة " فإنها زيادة فاسدة، ولا
يبعد أن تكون من دسيس الملاحدة. وقد قال ابن حزم: إن هذا الحديث لا يصح ".
وقفت على هذا التضعيف منذ سنوات. ثم أوقفني بعض الطلاب في " الجامعة الإسلامية
" على قول الشوكاني في تفسيره " فتح القدير " (2 / 56) :
" قال ابن كثير في تفسيره: وحديث افتراق الأمم إلى بضع وسبعين، مروي من طرق
عديدة، قد ذكرناها في موضع آخر. انتهى. قلت: أما زيادة كونها في النار إلا
واحدة " فقد ضعفها جماعة من المحدثين (!) ، بل قال ابن حزم: إنها موضوعة ".
ولا أدري من الذين أشار إليهم بقوله: " جماعة ... " فإني لا أعلم أحدا من
المحدثين المتقدمين ضعف هذه الزيادة، بل إن الجماعة قد صححوها وقد سبق ذكر
أسمائهم، وأما ابن حزم فلا أدري أين ذكر ذلك، وأول ما يتبادر للذهن أنه في
كتابه " الفصل في الملل والنحل " وقد رجعت إليه، وقلبت مظانه فلم أعثر عليه
ثم إن النقل عنه مختلف، فابن الوزير قال عنه: " لا يصح "، والشوكاني قال
عنه: " إنها موضوعة "، وشتان بين النقلين كما لا يخفى، فإن صح ذلك عن ابن
حزم، فهو مردود من وجهين:
الأول: أن النقد العلمي الحديثي قد دل على صحة هذه الزيادة، فلا عبرة بقول من
ضعفها.
والآخر: أن الذين صححوها أكثر وأعلم بالحديث من ابن حزم، لاسيما وهو
م معروف
عند أهل العلم بتشدده في النقد، فلا ينبغي أن يحتج به إذا تفرد عند عدم
المخالفة فكيف إذا خالف؟ !
وأما ابن الوزير، فكلامه الذي نقله الكوثري يشعر بأنه لم يطعن في الزيادة من
جهة إسنادها، بل من حيث معناها، وما كان كذلك فلا ينبغي الجزم بفساد المعنى
لامكان توجيهه وجهة صالحة ينتفي به الفساد الذي ادعاه. وكيف يستطاع الجزم
بفساد معنى حديث تلقاه كبار الأئمة والعلماء من مختلف الطبقات بالقبول وصرحوا
بصحته، هذا يكاد يكون مستحيلا!
وإن مما يؤيد ما ذكرته أمرين:
الأول: أن ابن الوزير في كتاب آخر له قد صحح حديث معاوية هذا، ألا وهو كتابه
القيم: " الروض الباسم في الذب عن سنة أبي القاسم " فقد عقد فيه فصلا خاصا في
الصحابة الذين طعن فيهم الشيعة وردوا أحاديثهم، ومنهم معاوية رضي الله عنه،
فسرد ما له من الأحاديث في كتب السنة مع الشواهد من طريق جماعة آخرين من
الصحابة لم تطعن فيه الشيعة، فكان هذا الحديث منها!

م الأمر الآخر: أن بعض المحققين من العلماء اليمانيين ممن نقطع أنه وقف على كتب
ابن الوزير، ألا وهو الشيخ صالح المقبلي، قد تكلم على هذا الحديث بكلام جيد
من جهة ثبوته ومعناه، وقد ذكر فيه أن بعضهم ضعف هذا الحديث فكأنه يشير بذلك
إلى ابن الوزير. وأنت إذا تأملت كلامه وجدته يشير إلى أن التضعيف لم يكن من
جهة السند، وإنما من قبل استشكال معناه، وأرى أن أنقل خلاصة كلامه المشار
إليه لما فيه من الفوائد. قال رحمه الله تعالى في " العلم الشامخ في إيثار
الحق على الآباء والمشايخ " (ص 414) :
" حديث افتراق الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة، رواياته كثيرة يشد بعضها بعضا
بحيث لا يبقى ريبة في حاصل معناها. (ثم ذكر حديث معاوية هذا، وحديث ابن
عمرو بن العاص الذي أشار إليه الحافظ العراقي وحسنه الترمذي ثم قال :Smile: 
والإشكال في قوله: " كلها في النار إلا ملة "، فمن المعلوم أنهم خير الأمم،
وأن المرجو أن يكونوا نصف أهل الجنة، مع أنهم في سائر الأمم كالشعرة البيضاء
في الثور الأسود حسبما صرحت به الأحاديث، فكيف يتمشى هذا؟ فبعض الناس تكلم في
ضعف هذه الجملة، وقال: هي زيادة غير ثابتة. وبعضهم تأول الكلام. قال:
ومن المعلوم أن ليس المراد من الفرقة الناجية أن لا يقع منها أدنى اختلاف،
فإن ذلك قد كان في فضلاء الصحابة. إنما الكلام في مخالفة تصير صاحبها فرقة
مستقلة ابتدعها. وإذا حققت ذلك فهذه البدع الواقعة في مهمات المسائل، وفيما
يترتب عليه عظائم المفاسد لا تكاد تنحصر، ولكنها لم تخص معينا من هذه الفرق
التي قد تحزبت والتأم بعضهم إلى قوم وخالف آخرون بحسب مسائل عديدة.
ثم أجاب عن الإشكال بما خلاصته:
" إن الناس عامة وخاصة، فالعامة آخرهم كأولهم، كالنساء والعبيد والفلاحين


الأمر الآخر: أن بعض المحققين من العلماء اليمانيين ممن نقطع أنه وقف على كتب
ابن الوزير، ألا وهو الشيخ صالح المقبلي، قد تكلم على هذا الحديث بكلام جيد
من جهة ثبوته ومعناه، وقد ذكر فيه أن بعضهم ضعف هذا الحديث فكأنه يشير بذلك
إلى ابن الوزير. وأنت إذا تأملت كلامه وجدته يشير إلى أن التضعيف لم يكن من
جهة السند، وإنما من قبل استشكال معناه، وأرى أن أنقل خلاصة كلامه المشار
إليه لما فيه من الفوائد. قال رحمه الله تعالى في " العلم الشامخ في إيثار
الحق على الآباء والمشايخ " (ص 414) :
" حديث افتراق الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة، رواياته كثيرة يشد بعضها بعضا
بحيث لا يبقى ريبة في حاصل معناها. (ثم ذكر حديث معاوية هذا، وحديث ابن
عمرو بن العاص الذي أشار إليه الحافظ العراقي وحسنه الترمذي ثم قال
والإشكال في قوله: " كلها في النار إلا ملة "، فمن المعلوم أنهم خير الأمم،
وأن المرجو أن يكونوا نصف أهل الجنة، مع أنهم في سائر الأمم كالشعرة البيضاء
في الثور الأسود حسبما صرحت به الأحاديث، فكيف يتمشى هذا؟ فبعض الناس تكلم في
ضعف هذه الجملة، وقال: هي زيادة غير ثابتة. وبعضهم تأول الكلام. قال:
ومن المعلوم أن ليس المراد من الفرقة الناجية أن لا يقع منها أدنى اختلاف،
فإن ذلك قد كان في فضلاء الصحابة. إنما الكلام في مخالفة تصير صاحبها فرقة
مستقلة ابتدعها. وإذا حققت ذلك فهذه البدع الواقعة في مهمات المسائل، وفيما
يترتب عليه عظائم المفاسد لا تكاد تنحصر، ولكنها لم تخص معينا من هذه الفرق
التي قد تحزبت والتأم بعضهم إلى قوم وخالف آخرون بحسب مسائل عديدة.
ثم أجاب عن الإشكال بما خلاصته:
" إن الناس عامة وخاصة، فالعامة آخرهم كأولهم، كالنساء والعبيد والفلاحين 
والسوقة ونحوهم ممن ليس من أمر الخاصة في شيء، فلا شك في براءة آخرهم من
الابتداع كأولهم.
وأما الخاصة، فمنهم مبتدع اخترع البدعة وجعلها نصب عينيه، وبلغ في تقويتها
كل مبلغ، وجعلها أصلا يرد إليها صرائح الكتاب والسنة، ثم تبعه أقوام من
نمطه في الفقه والتعصب، وربما جددوا بدعته وفرعوا عليها وحملوه ما لم
يتحمله، ولكنه إمامهم المقدم وهؤلاء هم المبتدعة حقا، وهو شيء كبير (تكاد
السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا) ، كنفي حكمة الله تعالى،
ونفي إقداره المكلف، وككونه يكلف ما لا يطاق، ويفعل سائر القبائح ولا
تقبح منه، وأخواتهن! ومنها ما هو دون ذلك، وحقائقها جميعها عند الله
تعالى، ولا ندري بأيها يصير صاحبها من إحدى الثلاث وسبعين فرقة.
ومن الناس من تبع هؤلاء وناصرهم وقوى سوادهم بالتدريس والتصنيف، ولكنه
عند نفسه راجع إلى الحق، وقد دس في تلك الأبحاث نقوضها في مواضع لكن على وجه
خفي، ولعله تخيل مصلحة دنيئة، أو عظم عليه انحطاط نفسه وإيذاؤهم له في عرضه
وربما بلغت الأذية إلى نفسه. وعلى الجملة فالرجل قد عرف الحق من الباطل،
وتخبط في تصرفاته، وحسابه على الله سبحانه، إما أن يحشره مع من أحب بظاهر
حاله، أو يقبل عذره، وما تكاد تجد أحدا من هؤلاء النظار إلا قد فعل ذلك،
لكن شرهم والله كثير، فلربما لم يقع خبرهم بمكان، وذلك لأنه لا يفطن لتلك
اللمحة الخفية التي دسوها إلا الأذكياء المحيطون بالبحث، وقد أغناهم الله
بعلمهم عن تلك اللمحة، وليس بكبير فائدة أن يعلموا أن الرجل كان يعلم الحق
ويخفيه. والله المستعان.
ومن الناس من ليس من أهل التحقيق، ولا هيء للهجوم على الحقائق، وقد تدرب
في كلام الناس، وعرف أوائل الأبحاث، وحفظ كثيرا من غثاء ما حصلوه ولكن
أرواح الأبحاث بينه وبينها حائل. وقد يكون ذلك لقصور الهمة والاكتفاء
والرضا عن السلف لوقعهم في النفوس. وهؤلاء هم الأكثرون عددا، والأرذلون
قدرا، فإنهم لم يحظوا بخصيصة الخاصة، ولا أدركوا سلامة العامة. فالقسم
الأول من الخاصة مبتدعة قطعا. والثاني ظاهره الابتداع، والثالث له حكم
الابتداع.
ومن الخاصة قسم رابع ثلة من الأولين، وقليل من الآخرين، أقبلوا على الكتاب
والسنة وساروا بسيرها، وسكتوا عما سكتا عنه، وأقدموا وأحجموا بهما
وتركوا تكلف مالا يعنيهم، وكان تهمهم السلامة، وحياة السنة آثر عندهم من
حياة نفوسهم، وقرة عين أحدهم تلاوة كتاب الله تعالى، وفهم معانيه على
السليقة العربية والتفسيرات المروية، ومعرفة ثبوت حديث نبوي لفظا وحكما.
فهؤلاء هم السنية حقا، وهم الفرقة الناجية، وإليهم العامة بأسرهم، ومن
شاء ربك من أقسام الخاصة الثلاثة المذكورين، بحسب علمه بقدر بدعتهم ونياتهم.
إذا حققت جميع ما ذكرنا لك، لم يلزمك السؤال المحذور وهو الهلاك على معظم
الأمة، لأن الأكثر عددا هم العامة قديما وحديثا، وكذلك الخاصة في الأعصار
المتقدمة، ولعل القسمين الأوسطين، وكذا من خفت بدعته من الأول، تنقذهم
رحمة ربك من النظام في سلك الابتداع بحسب المجازاة الأخروية، ورحمة ربك أوسع
لكل مسلم، لكنا تكلمنا على مقتضى الحديث ومصداقة، وأن أفراد الفرق المبتدعة
وإن كثرت الفرق فلعله لا يكون مجموع أفرادهم جزءا من ألف جزء من سائر المسلمين
: فتأمل هذا تسلم من اعتقاد مناقضة الحديث لأحاديث فضائل الأمة المرحومة ".
قلت: وهذا آخر كلام الشيخ المقبلي رحمه الله، وهو كلام متين يدل على علم
الرجل وفضله ودقة نظره، ومنه تعلم سلامة الحديث من الإشكال الذي أظن أنه
عمدة ابن الوزير رحمه الله في إعلاله إياه. والحمد لله على أن وفقنا للإبانة
عن صحة..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ مؤلف كتاب أدب الجاحظ / حسن السندوبي ] 

ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( ج1 / ص 414) عند تعليقه على حديث " 
ح( ذكره الشيخ الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( ج1 / ص 414 )
عند تعليقه على حديث " " ألا إن من قبلكم من أهل الكتاب افترقوا على ثنتين وسبعين ملة، وإن هذه
 الملة ستفترق على ثلاث وسبعين، ثنتان وسبعون في النار، وواحدة في الجنة،
 وهي الجماعة ".

أخرجه أبو داود (2 / 503 - 504) ، والدارمي (2 / 241) وأحمد (4 / 102)
وكذا الحاكم (1 / 128) والآجري في " الشريعة " (18) وابن بطة في
" الإبانة " (2 / 108 / 2، 119 / 1) واللالكائي في " شرح السنة "
 (1 / 23 / 1) من طريق صفوان قال: حدثني أزهر بن عبد الله الهوزني عن
 أبي عامر عبد الله بن لحي عن معاوية بن أبي سفيان أنه قام فينا فقال: ألا
 إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قام فينا فقال.... فذكره.
وقال الحاكم وقد ساقه عقب أبي هريرة المتقدم:
م  هذه أسانيد تقام بها الحجة في تصحيح هذا الحديث ". ووافقه الذهبي.
وقال الحافظ في " تخريج الكشاف " (ص 63) : " وإسناده حسن ".

قلت: وإنما لم يصححه، لأن أزهر بن عبد الله هذا لم يوثقه غير العجلي
 وابن حبان ولما ذكر الحافظ في " التهذيب " قول الأزدي: " يتكلمون فيه "،
 تعقبه بقوله:
 " لم يتكلموا إلا في مذهبه ". ولهذا قال في " التقريب ".
 " صدوق، تكلموا فيه للنصب ".
والحديث أورده الحافظ ابن كثير في تفسيره (1 / 390) من رواية أحمد، ولم
 يتكلم على سنده بشيء، ولكنه أشار إلى تقويته بقوله:
 " وقد ورد هذا الحديث من طرق ".
ولهذا قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في " المسائل " (83 / 2) .
 " هو حديث صحيح مشهور ". وصححه أيضا الشاطبي في " الاعتصام " (3 / 38) .
ومن طرق الحديث التي أشار إليها ابن كثير، وفيها الزيادة، ما ذكره الحافظ
 العراقي في " تخريج الإحياء " (3 / 199) قال:
 " رواه الترمذي من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو وحسنه، وأبو داود من حديث معاوية،
 وابن ماجه من حديث أنس وعوف بن مالك، وأسانيدها جياد ".
قلت: ولحديث أنس طرق كثيرة جدا تجمع عندي منها سبعة، وفيها كلها
م الزيادة
 المشار إليها، مع زيادة أخرى يأتي التنبيه عليها، وهذه هي:
الطريق الأولى: عن قتادة عنه.
أخرجه ابن ماجة (2 / 480) ، وقال البوصيري في " الزوائد ":
 " إسناده صحيح، رجاله ثقات ".
قلت: وفي تصحيحه نظر عندي لا ضرورة لذكره الآن، فإنه لا بأس به في الشواهد.
الثانية: عن العميري عنه.
أخرجه أحمد (3 / 120) ، والعميري هذا لم أعرفه، وغالب الظن أنه محرف من
(النميري) واسمه زياد بن عبد الله فقد روى عن أنس، وعنه صدقة بن يسار،
 وهو الذي روى هذا الحديث عنه، والنميري ضعيف، وبقية رجاله ثقات.
الثالثة: عن ابن لهيعة حدثنا خالد بن يزيد عن سعيد بن أبي هلال عنه. وزاد:
 " قالوا: يا رسول الله من تلك الفرقة؟ قال: الجماعة الجماعة ".
أخرجه أحمد أيضا (3 / 145) وسنده حسن في الشواهد.
الرابعة: عن سلمان أو سليمان بن طريف عنه.
أخرجه الآجري في " الشريعة " (17) وابن بطة في " الإبانة " (2 / 118 / 2)
وابن طريف هذا لم أجد له ترجمة.
الخامسة: عن سويد بن سعيد قال: حدثنا مبارك بن سحيم عن عبد العزيز ابن صهيب
 عن أنس.
قلت: وقد حاول بعض ذوي الأهواء من المعاصرين تمشية حال هذا الحديث بهذا اللفظ
 الباطل، وتضعيف هذا الحديث الصحيح، وقد بينت وضع ذاك في " سلسلة الأحاديث
 الضعيفة " رقم (1035) ، والغرض الآن إتمام الكلام على هذا اللفظ الصحيح،
 فقد تبين بوضوح أن الحديث ثابت لا شك فيه، ولذلك تتابع العلماء خلفا عن سلف
 على الاحتجاج به حتى قال الحاكم في أول كتابه " المستدرك ": " إنه حديث كبير
 في الأصول " ولا أعلم أحدا قد طعن فيه، إلا بعض من لا يعتد بتفرده وشذوذه،
 أمثال الكوثري الذي سبق أن أشرنا إلى شيء من تنطعه وتحامله على الطريق الأولى
 لهذا الحديث، التي ليس فيها الزيادة المتقدمة: " كلها في النار "، جاهلا بل
 متجاهلا حديث معاوية وأنس على كثرة طرقه عن أنس كما رأيت. وليته لم يقتصر
 على ذلك إذن لما التفتنا إليه كثيرا، ولكنه دعم رأيه بالنقل عن بعض الأفاضل،
 ألا وهو العلامة ابن الوزير اليمني، وذكر أنه قال في كتابه: " العواصم والقواصم " ما نصه:
 " إياك أن تغتر بزيادة " كلها في النار إلا واحدة " فإنها زيادة فاسدة، ولا
 يبعد أن تكون من دسيس الملاحدة. وقد قال ابن حزم: إن هذا الحديث لا يصح ".
وقفت على هذا التضعيف منذ سنوات. ثم أوقفني بعض الطلاب في " الجامعة الإسلامية
" على قول الشوكاني في تفسيره " فتح القدير " (2 / 56) :
 " قال ابن كثير في تفسيره: وحديث افتراق الأمم إلى بضع وسبعين، مروي من طرق
 عديدة، قد ذكرناها في موضع آخر. انتهى. قلت: أما زيادة كونها في النار إلا
 واحدة " فقد ضعفها جماعة من المحدثين (!) ، بل قال ابن حزم: إنها موضوعة ".
ولا أدري من الذين أشار إليهم بقوله: " جماعة ... " فإني لا أعلم أحدا من
 المحدثين المتقدمين ضعف هذه الزيادة، بل إن الجماعة قد صححوها وقد سبق ذكر
 أسمائهم، وأما ابن حزم فلا أدري أين ذكر ذلك، وأول ما يتبادر للذهن أنه في
 كتابه " الفصل في الملل والنحل " وقد رجعت إليه، وقلبت مظانه فلم أعثر عليه
 ثم إن النقل عنه مختلف، فابن الوزير قال عنه: " لا يصح "، والشوكاني قال
 عنه: " إنها موضوعة "، وشتان بين النقلين كما لا يخفى، فإن صح ذلك عن ابن
 حزم، فهو مردود من وجهين:
الأول: أن النقد العلمي الحديثي قد دل على صحة هذه الزيادة، فلا عبرة بقول من
 ضعفها.
والآخر: أن الذين صححوها أكثر وأعلم بالحديث من ابن حزم، لاسيما وهو
م معروف
 عند أهل العلم بتشدده في النقد، فلا ينبغي أن يحتج به إذا تفرد عند عدم
 المخالفة فكيف إذا خالف؟ !
وأما ابن الوزير، فكلامه الذي نقله الكوثري يشعر بأنه لم يطعن في الزيادة من
 جهة إسنادها، بل من حيث معناها، وما كان كذلك فلا ينبغي الجزم بفساد المعنى
 لامكان توجيهه وجهة صالحة ينتفي به الفساد الذي ادعاه. وكيف يستطاع الجزم
 بفساد معنى حديث تلقاه كبار الأئمة والعلماء من مختلف الطبقات بالقبول وصرحوا
 بصحته، هذا يكاد يكون مستحيلا!
وإن مما يؤيد ما ذكرته أمرين:
الأول: أن ابن الوزير في كتاب آخر له قد صحح حديث معاوية هذا، ألا وهو كتابه
 القيم: " الروض الباسم في الذب عن سنة أبي القاسم " فقد عقد فيه فصلا خاصا في
 الصحابة الذين طعن فيهم الشيعة وردوا أحاديثهم، ومنهم معاوية رضي الله عنه،
 فسرد ما له من الأحاديث في كتب السنة مع الشواهد من طريق جماعة آخرين من
 الصحابة لم تطعن فيه الشيعة، فكان هذا الحديث منها!

م الأمر الآخر: أن بعض المحققين من العلماء اليمانيين ممن نقطع أنه وقف على كتب
 ابن الوزير، ألا وهو الشيخ صالح المقبلي، قد تكلم على هذا الحديث بكلام جيد
 من جهة ثبوته ومعناه، وقد ذكر فيه أن بعضهم ضعف هذا الحديث فكأنه يشير بذلك
 إلى ابن الوزير. وأنت إذا تأملت كلامه وجدته يشير إلى أن التضعيف لم يكن من
 جهة السند، وإنما من قبل استشكال معناه، وأرى أن أنقل خلاصة كلامه المشار
 إليه لما فيه من الفوائد. قال رحمه الله تعالى في " العلم الشامخ في إيثار
 الحق على الآباء والمشايخ " (ص 414) :
 " حديث افتراق الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة، رواياته كثيرة يشد بعضها بعضا
 بحيث لا يبقى ريبة في حاصل معناها. (ثم ذكر حديث معاوية هذا، وحديث ابن
 عمرو بن العاص الذي أشار إليه الحافظ العراقي وحسنه الترمذي ثم قال :Smile: 
 والإشكال في قوله: " كلها في النار إلا ملة "، فمن المعلوم أنهم خير الأمم،
 وأن المرجو أن يكونوا نصف أهل الجنة، مع أنهم في سائر الأمم كالشعرة البيضاء
 في الثور الأسود حسبما صرحت به الأحاديث، فكيف يتمشى هذا؟ فبعض الناس تكلم في
 ضعف هذه الجملة، وقال: هي زيادة غير ثابتة. وبعضهم تأول الكلام. قال:
ومن المعلوم أن ليس المراد من الفرقة الناجية أن لا يقع منها أدنى اختلاف،
 فإن ذلك قد كان في فضلاء الصحابة. إنما الكلام في مخالفة تصير صاحبها فرقة
 مستقلة ابتدعها. وإذا حققت ذلك فهذه البدع الواقعة في مهمات المسائل، وفيما
 يترتب عليه عظائم المفاسد لا تكاد تنحصر، ولكنها لم تخص معينا من هذه الفرق
 التي قد تحزبت والتأم بعضهم إلى قوم وخالف آخرون بحسب مسائل عديدة.
ثم أجاب عن الإشكال بما خلاصته:
 " إن الناس عامة وخاصة، فالعامة آخرهم كأولهم، كالنساء والعبيد والفلاحين


 الأمر الآخر: أن بعض المحققين من العلماء اليمانيين ممن نقطع أنه وقف على كتب
 ابن الوزير، ألا وهو الشيخ صالح المقبلي، قد تكلم على هذا الحديث بكلام جيد
 من جهة ثبوته ومعناه، وقد ذكر فيه أن بعضهم ضعف هذا الحديث فكأنه يشير بذلك
 إلى ابن الوزير. وأنت إذا تأملت كلامه وجدته يشير إلى أن التضعيف لم يكن من
 جهة السند، وإنما من قبل استشكال معناه، وأرى أن أنقل خلاصة كلامه المشار
 إليه لما فيه من الفوائد. قال رحمه الله تعالى في " العلم الشامخ في إيثار
 الحق على الآباء والمشايخ " (ص 414) :
 " حديث افتراق الأمة إلى ثلاث وسبعين فرقة، رواياته كثيرة يشد بعضها بعضا
 بحيث لا يبقى ريبة في حاصل معناها. (ثم ذكر حديث معاوية هذا، وحديث ابن
 عمرو بن العاص الذي أشار إليه الحافظ العراقي وحسنه الترمذي ثم قال
 والإشكال في قوله: " كلها في النار إلا ملة "، فمن المعلوم أنهم خير الأمم،
 وأن المرجو أن يكونوا نصف أهل الجنة، مع أنهم في سائر الأمم كالشعرة البيضاء
 في الثور الأسود حسبما صرحت به الأحاديث، فكيف يتمشى هذا؟ فبعض الناس تكلم في
 ضعف هذه الجملة، وقال: هي زيادة غير ثابتة. وبعضهم تأول الكلام. قال:
ومن المعلوم أن ليس المراد من الفرقة الناجية أن لا يقع منها أدنى اختلاف،
 فإن ذلك قد كان في فضلاء الصحابة. إنما الكلام في مخالفة تصير صاحبها فرقة
 مستقلة ابتدعها. وإذا حققت ذلك فهذه البدع الواقعة في مهمات المسائل، وفيما
 يترتب عليه عظائم المفاسد لا تكاد تنحصر، ولكنها لم تخص معينا من هذه الفرق
 التي قد تحزبت والتأم بعضهم إلى قوم وخالف آخرون بحسب مسائل عديدة.
ثم أجاب عن الإشكال بما خلاصته:
 " إن الناس عامة وخاصة، فالعامة آخرهم كأولهم، كالنساء والعبيد والفلاحين 
 والسوقة ونحوهم ممن ليس من أمر الخاصة في شيء، فلا شك في براءة آخرهم من
 الابتداع كأولهم.
وأما الخاصة، فمنهم مبتدع اخترع البدعة وجعلها نصب عينيه، وبلغ في تقويتها
 كل مبلغ، وجعلها أصلا يرد إليها صرائح الكتاب والسنة، ثم تبعه أقوام من
 نمطه في الفقه والتعصب، وربما جددوا بدعته وفرعوا عليها وحملوه ما لم
 يتحمله، ولكنه إمامهم المقدم وهؤلاء هم المبتدعة حقا، وهو شيء كبير (تكاد
 السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا) ، كنفي حكمة الله تعالى،
 ونفي إقداره المكلف، وككونه يكلف ما لا يطاق، ويفعل سائر القبائح ولا
 تقبح منه، وأخواتهن! ومنها ما هو دون ذلك، وحقائقها جميعها عند الله
 تعالى، ولا ندري بأيها يصير صاحبها من إحدى الثلاث وسبعين فرقة.
ومن الناس من تبع هؤلاء وناصرهم وقوى سوادهم بالتدريس والتصنيف، ولكنه
 عند نفسه راجع إلى الحق، وقد دس في تلك الأبحاث نقوضها في مواضع لكن على وجه
 خفي، ولعله تخيل مصلحة دنيئة، أو عظم عليه انحطاط نفسه وإيذاؤهم له في عرضه
 وربما بلغت الأذية إلى نفسه. وعلى الجملة فالرجل قد عرف الحق من الباطل،
 وتخبط في تصرفاته، وحسابه على الله سبحانه، إما أن يحشره مع من أحب بظاهر
 حاله، أو يقبل عذره، وما تكاد تجد أحدا من هؤلاء النظار إلا قد فعل ذلك،
 لكن شرهم والله كثير، فلربما لم يقع خبرهم بمكان، وذلك لأنه لا يفطن لتلك
 اللمحة الخفية التي دسوها إلا الأذكياء المحيطون بالبحث، وقد أغناهم الله
 بعلمهم عن تلك اللمحة، وليس بكبير فائدة أن يعلموا أن الرجل كان يعلم الحق
 ويخفيه. والله المستعان.
ومن الناس من ليس من أهل التحقيق، ولا هيء للهجوم على الحقائق، وقد تدرب
 في كلام الناس، وعرف أوائل الأبحاث، وحفظ كثيرا من غثاء ما حصلوه ولكن
 أرواح الأبحاث بينه وبينها حائل. وقد يكون ذلك لقصور الهمة والاكتفاء
 والرضا عن السلف لوقعهم في النفوس. وهؤلاء هم الأكثرون عددا، والأرذلون
 قدرا، فإنهم لم يحظوا بخصيصة الخاصة، ولا أدركوا سلامة العامة. فالقسم
 الأول من الخاصة مبتدعة قطعا. والثاني ظاهره الابتداع، والثالث له حكم
 الابتداع.
ومن الخاصة قسم رابع ثلة من الأولين، وقليل من الآخرين، أقبلوا على الكتاب
 والسنة وساروا بسيرها، وسكتوا عما سكتا عنه، وأقدموا وأحجموا بهما
 وتركوا تكلف مالا يعنيهم، وكان تهمهم السلامة، وحياة السنة آثر عندهم من
 حياة نفوسهم، وقرة عين أحدهم تلاوة كتاب الله تعالى، وفهم معانيه على
 السليقة العربية والتفسيرات المروية، ومعرفة ثبوت حديث نبوي لفظا وحكما.
فهؤلاء هم السنية حقا، وهم الفرقة الناجية، وإليهم العامة بأسرهم، ومن
 شاء ربك من أقسام الخاصة الثلاثة المذكورين، بحسب علمه بقدر بدعتهم ونياتهم.
إذا حققت جميع ما ذكرنا لك، لم يلزمك السؤال المحذور وهو الهلاك على معظم
 الأمة، لأن الأكثر عددا هم العامة قديما وحديثا، وكذلك الخاصة في الأعصار
 المتقدمة، ولعل القسمين الأوسطين، وكذا من خفت بدعته من الأول، تنقذهم
 رحمة ربك من النظام في سلك الابتداع بحسب المجازاة الأخروية، ورحمة ربك أوسع
 لكل مسلم، لكنا تكلمنا على مقتضى الحديث ومصداقة، وأن أفراد الفرق المبتدعة
 وإن كثرت الفرق فلعله لا يكون مجموع أفرادهم جزءا من ألف جزء من سائر المسلمين
: فتأمل هذا تسلم من اعتقاد مناقضة الحديث لأحاديث فضائل الأمة المرحومة ".
قلت: وهذا آخر كلام الشيخ المقبلي رحمه الله، وهو كلام متين يدل على علم
 الرجل وفضله ودقة نظره، ومنه تعلم سلامة الحديث من الإشكال الذي أظن أنه
 عمدة ابن الوزير رحمه الله في إعلاله إياه. والحمد لله على أن وفقنا للإبانة
 عن صحة..هذا الحديث من حيث إسناده وإزالة الشبهة من حيث متنه وهو الموفق لا إله إلا هو 

ثم وقفت على كلام لأحد الكتاب في العصر الحاضر ينكر في كتابه " أدب الجاحظ " ( ص 90 ) 
صحة هذا الحديث للدفاع عن شيخه الجاحظ ! 
فهو يقول " لو صح " هذا الحديث لكان نكبة كبرى على جمهور الأمة الإسلامية إذا يسجل على أغلبيتهم الخلود في الجحيم 
ولو صح هذا الحديث لما قام ابو بكر في وجه مانعي الزكاة معتبرا اياهم في حالة ردة .." إلى آخر كلامه الذي يغني حكايته عن تكلف الرد عليه لوضوح بطلانه 
لا سيما بعد قراءة كلام الشيخ صالح المقبلي المتقدم 
على أن قوله " الخلود في الجحيم " ليس له أصل في الحديث وإنما أورده الكاتب المشار إليه من عند نفسه ليتخذ ذلك ذريعة للطعن في الحديث وهو سالم من ذلك كله لما بينا والحمد لله على توفيقه .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الإمام العلامة ابو الحسن نور الدين السندي 1138 ه ] 

ذكره الالباني رحمه الله في " الصحيحة " ( ج1 / ص 443 )
عند تعليقه على حديث "  الصوم يوم تصومون، والفطر يوم تفطرون، والأضحى يوم تضحون ".

أخرجه الترمذي (2 / 37 - تحفة) عن إسحاق بن جعفر بن محمد قال:
حدثني عبد الله بن جعفر عن عثمان بن محمد عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله
عليه وسلم قال: فذكره.
وقال الترمذي: " هذا حديث غريب حسن ".
قلت: وإسناده جيد، رجاله كلهم ثقات، وفي عثمان بن محمد وهو ابن المغيرة
ابن الأخنس كلام يسير.
وقال الحافظ في " التقريب ": " صدوق له أوهام ".
وعبد الله بن جعفر هو ابن عبد الرحمن بن المسور المخرمي المدني وهو ثقة روى
له مسلم.
وإسحاق بن جعفر بن محمد هو الهاشمي الجعفري، وهو صدوق كما في " التقريب "

م وقد تابعه أبو سعيد مولى بني هاشم وهو ثقة من رجال البخاري قال: حدثنا
عبد الله بن جعفر المخرمي به، دون الجملة الوسطى: " والفطر يوم تفطرون ".
أخرجه البيهقي في " سننه " (4 / 252) .
وللحديث طريق أخرى عن أبي هريرة، فقال ابن ماجه (1 / 509) :
" حدثنا محمد بن عمر المقرىء حدثنا إسحاق بن عيسى حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن أيوب عن
محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة به دون الجملة الأولى.
وهذا سند رجاله كلهم ثقات غير محمد بن عمر المقرىء ولا يعرف كما في
" التقريب " وأرى أنه وهم في قوله " محمد بن سيرين " وإنما هو " محمد بن
المنكدر " هكذا رواه العباس بن محمد بن هارون وعلي بن سهل قالا: أنبأنا إسحاق
بن عيسى الطباع عن حماد بن زيد عن أيوب عن محمد بن المنكدر عن أبي هريرة به.
أخرجه الدارقطني في " سننه " (257 - 258) .
وهكذا رواه محمد بن عبيد وهو ابن حساب ثقة من رجال مسلم عن حماد ابن زيد به.
أخرجه أبو داود (1 / 366) : حدثنا محمد بن عبيد به.
وهكذا رواه روح بن القاسم وعبد الوارث ومعمر عن محمد بن المنكدر به.
أخرجه الدارقطني وأبو علي الهروي في " الأول من الثاني من الفوائد "
(ق 20 / 1) عن روح.
وأخرجه البيهقي عن عبد الوارث.
وأخرجه الهروي عن معمر قرنه مع روح، رواه عنهما يزيد بن زريع، وقد خالفه في
روايته عن معمر يحيى بن اليمان فقال: عن معمر عن محمد بن المنكدر عن عائشة
قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فذكره دون الجملة الأولى أيضا.
أخرجه الترمذي (2 / 71) والدارقطني (258) .
وقال الترمذي:

م سألت محمدا - يعني البخاري - قلت له: محمد بن المنكدر سمع من عائشة؟ قال:
نعم، يقول في حديثه سمعت عائشة. قال الترمذي: وهذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا
الوجه ".
قلت: كذا قال الترمذي، وهو عندي ضعيف من هذا الوجه، لأن يحيى ابن اليمان
ضعيف من قبل حفظه، وفي " التقريب ": " صدوق عابد، يخطىء كثيرا وقد تغير "
قلت: ومع ذلك فقد خالفه يزيد بن زريع وهو ثقة ثبت فقال عن معمر عن محمد
بن المنكدر عن أبي هريرة، وهذا هو الصواب بلا ريب، أنه من مسند أبي هريرة،
ليس من مسند عائشة، وإذا كان كذلك فهو منقطع لأن ابن المنكدر لم يسمع من
أبي هريرة كما قال البزار وغيره، وإذا كان كذلك فلم يسمع من عائشة أيضا
لأنها ماتت قبل أبي هريرة وبذلك جزم الحافظ في " التهذيب "، فهو منقطع على كل
حال. وقد روى حديث عائشة موقوفا عليها، أخرجه البيهقي من طريق أبي حنيفة
قال. حدثني علي بن الأقمر عن مسروق قال:
" دخلت على عائشة يوم عرفة فقالت: اسقوا مسروقا سويقا، وأكثروا حلواه،
قال: فقلت: إني لم يمنعني أن أصوم اليوم إلا أني خفت أن يكون يوم النحر،
فقالت عائشة: النحر يوم ينحر الناس، والفطر يوم يفطر الناس ".
قلت: وهذا سند جيد بما قبله.

م فقه الحديث

قال الترمذي عقب الحديث:
" وفسر بعض أهل العلم هذا الحديث، فقال: إنما معنى هذا الصوم والفطر مع
الجماعة وعظم الناس ". وقال الصنعاني في " سبل السلام " (2 / 72) :
" فيه دليل على أنه يعتبر في ثبوت العيد الموافقة للناس، وأن المتفرد بمعرفة
يوم العيد بالرؤية يجب عليه موافقة غيره، ويلزمه حكمهم في الصلاة والإفطار
والأضحية ".
وذكر معنى هذا ابن القيم رحمه الله في " تهذيب السنن " (3 / 214) ، وقال:
" وقيل: فيه الرد على من يقول إن من عرف طلوع القمر بتقدير حساب المنازل جاز
له أن يصوم ويفطر، دون من لم يعلم، وقيل: إن الشاهد الواحد إذا رأى الهلال
ولم يحكم القاضي بشهادته أنه لا يكون هذا له صوما، كما لم يكن للناس ".
وقال أبو الحسن السندي في " حاشيته على ابن ماجه " بعد أن ذكر حديث أبي هريرة
عند الترمذي:
" والظاهر أن معناه أن هذه الأمور ليس للآحاد فيها دخل، وليس لهم التفرد
فيها، بل الأمر فيها إلى الإمام والجماعة، ويجب على الآحاد اتباعهم للإمام
والجماعة، وعلى هذا، فإذا رأى أحد الهلال، ورد الإمام شهادته ينبغي أن لا
يثبت في حقه شيء من هذه الأمور، ويجب عليه أن يتبع الجماعة في ذلك ".
قلت: وهذا المعنى هو المتبادر من الحديث، ويؤيده احتجاج عائشة به على مسروق
حين امتنع من صيام يوم عرفة خشية أن يكون يوم النحر، فبينت له أنه لا عبرة
برأيه وأن عليه اتباع الجماعة 
م النحر يوم ينحر الناس، والفطر يوم يفطر الناس ".
قلت: وهذا هو اللائق بالشريعة السمحة التي من غاياتها تجميع الناس وتوحيد
صفوفهم، وإبعادهم عن كل ما يفرق جمعهم من الآراء الفردية، فلا تعتبر الشريعة
رأي الفرد - ولو كان صوابا في وجهة نظره - في عبادة جماعية كالصوم والتعبيد
وصلاة الجماعة، ألا ترى أن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كان يصلي بعضهم وراء بعض
وفيهم من يرى أن مس المرأة والعضو وخروج الدم من نواقض الوضوء، ومنهم من
لا يرى ذلك، ومنهم من يتم في السفر، ومنهم من يقصر، فلم يكن اختلافهم هذا
وغيره ليمنعهم من الاجتماع في الصلاة وراء الإمام الواحد، والاعتداد بها،
وذلك لعلمهم بأن التفرق في الدين شر من الاختلاف في بعض الآراء، ولقد بلغ
الأمر ببعضهم في عدم الإعتداد بالرأي المخالف لرأى الإمام الأعظم في المجتمع
الأكبر كمنى، إلى حد ترك العمل برأيه إطلاقا في ذلك المجتمع فرارا مما قد ينتج
من الشر بسبب العمل برأيه، فروى أبو داود (1 / 307) أن عثمان رضي الله عنه
صلى بمنى أربعا، فقال عبد الله بن مسعود منكرا عليه: صليت مع النبي صلى الله
عليه وسلم ركعتين، ومع أبي بكر ركعتين، ومع عمر ركعتين، ومع عثمان صدرا
من إمارته ثم أتمها، ثم تفرقت بكم الطرق فلوددت أن لي من أربع ركعات ركعتين
متقبلتين، ثم إن ابن مسعود صلى أربعا! فقيل له: عبت على عثمان ثم صليت
أربعا؟ ! قال: الخلاف شر. وسنده صحيح. وروى أحمد (5 / 155) نحو هذا عن
أبي ذر رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
فليتأمل في هذا الحديث وفي الأثر المذكور أولئك الذين لا يزالون يتفرقون في
صلواتهم، ولا يقتدون ببعض أئمة المساجد، وخاصة في صلاة الوتر في رمضان،
بحجة كونهم على خلاف مذهبهم! وبعض أولئك الذين يدعون العلم بالفلك، ممن يصوم
ويفطر وحده متقدما أو متأخرا عن جماعة المسلمين، معتدا برأيه وعلمه، ..

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل الدكتور / موفق عبد الله عبد القادر ] 

ذكره الألباني في " الصحيحة " ( ج1 / ص 546 ) عند تعليقه على حديث " 
 ( " من قال: اللهم إني أشهدك، وأشهد ملائكتك، وحملة عرشك، وأشهد من في
السموات ومن في الأرض أنك أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك،
وأشهد أن محمدا عبدك ورسولك، من قالها مرة أعتق الله ثلثه من النار، ومن
قالها مرتين أعتق الله ثلثيه من النار، ومن قالها ثلاثا أعتق الله كله من
النار ".

أخرجه الحاكم (1 / 523) من طريق حميد بن مهران حدثنا عطاء عن أبي هريرة
رضي الله عنه قال: حدثنا سلمان الفارسي قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه
وسلم: فذكره.
وقال: " صحيح الإسناد "، ووافقه الذهبي وهو كما قالا.
وله شاهد من حديث أنس مرفوعا نحوه مقيدا بالصباح والمساء، وسنده ضعيف كما
بينته في " سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة " رقم (1041)

( استدراك )
ثم تنبهت لشي هام لا بد من ذكره وتحرير القول فيه ألا وهو 
لقد روى الحاكم هذا الحديث عن شيخه أبي العباس محمد بن يعقوب ... به 
ومن طريق الحاكم البيهقي في " الدعوات " ( 144 / 193 )
وأخرجه الطبراني ف " الكبير " وفي " الدعاء " عن شيخه الساجي : ثنا أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي ... 
فيلاحظ أن في هذين الاسنادين اختلافا في موضعين : 
أحدهما : الخلاف في نسبة أحمد بن يحيى 
ففي الأول : ( الصوفي ) وفي الثاني ( الحجري ) ؟ فهل هما اثنان أم واحد ؟ 
لم أجد لدي من المراجع ما يصلح ان يكون جوابا قاطعا لكن يغلب على ظني أنهما واحد لكون شيخهما واحدا ولا منافاة بين النسبتين 
ففي سؤالات الحاكم للدارقطني ( 85/ 4 )
احمد بن يحيى الحجري أبو عبد الله الكوفي صدوق 
وفي الجرح ( 1/ 1/ 81 )
أحمد بن يحيى الصوفي روى عن .. وزيد بن الحباب .. كتبنا مع أبي عنه بالكوفة وسئل عنه ؟ فقال : ثقة " 
فمن الظاهر أنهما واحد 
وقد فرق ابو حاتم بين هذا وبين أحمد بن يحيى بن المنذر المديني روى عن مالك بن أنس حديثا منكرا ) أرفده بالترجمة ومثله أحمد بن يحيى الكوفي الأحول ) روى عن مالك أيضا كما في " ثقات ابن حبان " ( 8/ 24 ) 
واستظهر الحافظ في " اللسان " ن هذا غير ابن المديني الذي قبله لتقدمهما عليه ولأنهما ليس بإمكان أبي حاتم وابنه ان يدركاه 

( تنبيه )
ولم ينتبه لهذا المعلق على " سؤالات الحاكم " ولذلك غير في تحقيقه إياه نسبة الحجري ) التي كانت في الأصل إلى ( المديني )
 ظنا منه ان ( الحجري ) محرف من ( المديني ) مع بعد ما بينهما صورة وزمنا كما ذكرنا !!
وقلده في ذلك المعلق على على الدعوات " 
ووهم وهما آخر فادعى أن فيه " ابن جريج " !هذا وإنما هو في طريق المصيصي الآتي .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

[ الشيخ الفاضل / فضل الله الجيلاني رحمه الله تعالى ] 

ذكره الألباني رحمه الله في " الصحيحة ( ج1/ 536 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " " من تعزى بعزى الجاهلية، فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا ".

رواه البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " (963، 964) والنسائي في " السير " من
" السنن الكبرى " له (1 / 36 / 1 - 2) وأحمد في " المسند " (5 / 136)
وأبو عبيد في " غريب الحديث " (ق 22 / 2 و 53 / 1) وابن مخلد في
" الفوائد " (ق 3 / 1) والهيثم بن كليب في " مسنده " (ق 187 / 1)
والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " (ق 27 / 2) والبغوي في " شرح السنة "
(4 / 99 / 2) والضياء المقدسي في

م " الأحاديث المختارة " (1 / 407) من طرق
عن الحسن عن عتي بن ضمرة السعدي عن أبي بن كعب أنه سمع رجلا يقول:
يال فلان! فقال له: اعضض بهن أبيك، ولم يكن، فقال له: يا أبا المنذر ما
كنت فحاشا، فقال: إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: فذكره.
قلت: وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات، فهو صحيح إن كان الحسن سمعه من عتي بن ضمرة،
فإنه كان مدلسا وقد عنعنه، وقد رواه ابن السني (427) من طريق سعيد بن بشير
عن قتادة عن الحسن عن مكحول عن عجر بن مدراع التميمي قال: يا آل تميم - وكان
من بني تميم، فقال وهو عند أبي بن كعب - فقال أبي: أعضك الله بهن أبيك.
الحديث نحوه.
فهذا خلاف السند الأول، وذاك أصح لأن هذا فيه سعيد بن بشير، وفيه ضعف
ولعله وهم فيه، وإلا فيكون للحسن فيه إسنادان عن أبي.
وقد وجدت للحديث إسنادا آخر عن أبي فقال عبد الله بن أحمد (5 / 133) :
حدثنا محمد بن عمرو بن العباس الباهلي حدثنا سفيان عن عاصم عن أبي عثمان عن أبي
رضي الله عنه أن رجلا اعتزى فأعضه أبي بهن أبيه، فقالوا: ما كنت فحاشا،
قال: إنا أمرنا بذلك.
ومن طريق عبد الله رواه الضياء في " المختارة " (1 / 405) .
قلت: وهذا سند صحيح رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير محمد بن عمرو وهو ثقة
كما قال أبو داود وغيره، وعاصم هو ابن سليمان الأحول، وسفيان هو ابن عيينة.
(تنبيه) لم يقع (أبي) منسوبا في " الأدب المفرد " فكان ذلك سببا لغفلة

م عجيبة من المعلق عليه محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي رحمه الله، فإن لفظه فيه " ... عن
عتي بن ضمرة قال: رأيت عند أبي رجلا تعزى ... ". فظن المذكور أن لفظة " أبي "
بفتح الهمزة بإضافة ياء النسبة إلى لفظ " الأب " أي أبي المتكلم عتي بن ضمرة،
فيكون على ذلك أبوه ضمرة صحابي الحديث، فقال في تعليقه عليه:
" ليس لهذا الصحابي ذكر عندي "!
وأعجب منه أن يجري هذا الخطأ الفاحش شارحه الفاضل الشيخ الجيلاني رحمه الله تعالى 
وإنما هو (أبي) بضم الهمزة وهو أبي بن كعب الصحابي المشهور.
وقد عمل بهذا الحديث الخليفة الراشد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فقال:
" من اعتز بالقبائل فأعضوه، أو فأمصوه ".
رواه ابن أبي شيبة كما في " الجامع الكبير " (3 / 235 / 2) .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ الفاضل / عادل مرشد مؤلف كتاب " المنهج الصحيح في الحكم على الحديث النبوي الشريف " 

ذكره الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في " الصحيحة " ( ج1/ ق2 / ص725 / حديث رقم 959 ) 

عند تعليقه على حديث "  أمتي أمة مرحومة ليس عليها عذاب في الآخرة عذابها في الدنيا الفتن والزلازل
والقتل ".

أخرجه أبو داود (4278) والحاكم (4 / 444) وأحمد (4 / 410 و 418) من
طريق المسعودي عن سعيد بن أبي بردة عن أبيه عن أبي موسى قال: قال رسول
الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: وقال الحاكم: " صحيح الإسناد "! ووافقه الذهبي!
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في " بذل الماعون " (54 / 2) : " سنده حسن ".
كذا قالوا، والمسعودي كان اختلط. ولكن الحديث صحيح، فقد أخرجه أحمد (4 /
408) والبخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " (1 / 1 / 38 - 39) والطبراني في
" المعجم الصغير " (ص 3) والقاضي الخولاني في " تاريخ داريا " (ص 82 - 83)
وأبو بكر الكلاباذي في " مفتاح المعاني " (154 / 1) والواحدي في " الوسيط "
(1 / 128 / 1) من طرق أخرى كثيرة عن أبي بردة به. ولأبي بردة فيه إسناد آخر
، فقال محمد بن فضيل بن غزوان: حدثنا صدفة بن المثنى حدثنا رياح عن أبي بردة
قال: " بينما أنا واقف في السوق في إمارة زياد، إذ ضربت بإحدى يدي على الأخرى
تعجبا، فقال رجل من الأنصار - قد كانت لوالده صحبة مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه
وسلم -: مما تعجب يا أبا بردة؟ قلت: أعجب من قوم دينهم واحد ونبيهم واحد
ودعوتهم واحدة وحجهم
واحد وغزوهم واحد يستحل بعضهم قتل بعض، قال: فلا تعجب
، فإني سمعت والدي أخبرني أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول " فذكره.
أخرجه البخاري في " التاريخ " والحاكم (4 / 353 - 254) وقال:
" صحيح الإسناد ". ووافقه الذهبي.
قلت: هو كما قالا لولا الرجل الأنصاري الذي لم يسم. ثم أخرجه الحاكم (1 / 49
و4 / 254) وكذا الطحاوي في " المشكل " (1 / 105) والخطيب في " التاريخ "
. (4 / 205) من طريق أبي حصين عن أبي بردة عن عبد الله بن يزيد مرفوعا بلفظ.
" جعل عذاب هذه الأمة في دنياها ". وقال الحاكم والزيادة له: " صحيح على
شرط الشيخين " ووافقه الذهبي، وإنما هو على شرط البخاري وحده فإن أبا بكر بن
عياش لم يخرج له مسلم. وبايعه الحسن بن الحكم النخعي عن أبي بردة به دون
الزيادة. أخرجه الحاكم (1    

قد استدرك الشيخ الالباني في ثبت الاستدراكات فقال ( ج2 / ص 725-732 ) 

كنت خرجته ثمة من رواية جمع عن المسعودي عن سعيد عن أبي بردة عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه، وأعللته باختلاط المسعودي.
ثم رأيت الروياني قد أخرج الحديث في "مسنده" (23/3/2) قال: نا محمد بن معمر: نا معاذ بن معاذ: نا المسعودي به.
فأقول هذا إسناد صحيح، رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير المسعودي، وهو ثقة هنا، قال الحافظ
"صدوق، اختلط قبل موته، وضابطه أن من سمع منه بـ (بغداد) فبعد الاختلاط".
قلت: ومعاذ بن معاذ، وهو العنبري البصري، فيكون سمع منه قبل الاختلاط، وقد صرح بذلك الحافظ العراقي في "التقييد والإِيضاح" (ص 402) ، وتبعه ابن الكيال (293-295) ، فعليه فقد زالت العلة، وصح الإِسناد والحمد لله، وهذا من فضله تعالى وتوفيقه إياي في خدمة السنة والذب عنها.
أقول هذا لأنني وقفت في هذه الأيام على رسالة صغيرة لمؤلف مجهول في هذا العلم الشريف؛ سماها "المنهج الصحيح في الحكم على الحديث النبوي الشريف" بقلم عادل مرشد؛ ذكر في مقدمتها أنه من تلامذة الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط، تبين لي منها أنه لا يعرف من هذا العلم إلا التقليد والنقل من هنا وهناك على جهل أيضًا بعلم المصطلح كقوله (ص 24) :
"وتدرك العلة بتفرد الراوي".
فهذا خطأ؛ لأن الراوي إذا كان ثقة وتفرد بحديث؛ فهو صحيح ما لم يخالف من هو أوثق منه أو أكثر عددًا، فالعلة تدرك بالمخالفة وليس بالتفرد.
ولا أريد الآن الرد عليه وعلى ما في رُسَيْلته من الأخطاء، لأن الوقت أضيق من أن يتسع للرد على مثلها، وإن كان قد تبين لي منها أن تأليفه إياها إنما كان بباعث حقد دفين، فقد اختار أربعة أحاديث صحيحة مما كنت صححته في بعض كتبي، فضعفها هو كلها، أحدها مما صححه جمع كمسلم وابن حبان وغيرهما، وهو قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:
"خلق الله التربة يوم السبت.." الحديث، أعله بزعم مخالفته للقرآن، وهو زعم كنت رددته؛ بل بينت بطلانه في غير ما كتاب من كتبي مثل: "مختصر العلو" (111-112) ، وهذه السلسلة (1833) ، والتعليق على "المشكاة" (5735) ، ولم يأت المشار إليه في تأييد زعمه بشيء جديد، وإنما هو يجتر ما قاله غيره مما قد رددته
هناك، دون أن يدلي ولو بكلمة واحدة للرد علي متجاهلًا ذلك كله، وليس ذلك من شأن من يريد الحق، وهو في ذلك كله قد قلد شيخه في تعليقه على "صحيح ابن حبان" (14/30-32) ، وهو قد رأى يقينًا ردي المشار إليه في كتبي، فإنه كثير الاستفادة منها كما تقدم (ص 724) ، فاكتفى فيه بحكاية الأقوال المردود عليها، دون الجواب عن ردي على مذهب من قال: "عنزة ولو طارت"، ومن أراد الوقوف على الحقيقة فليرجع إلى المواضع المشار إليها من كتبي ...

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الشيخ الفاضل / رضاء الله المباركفوري رحمه الله في تعليقه على كتاب " العظمة " لأبي الشيخ 

ذكره الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله في " الصحيحة " ( ج1/ ق2 / ص726 / حديث رقم 959 ) 

عند تعليقه على حديث "  أمتي أمة مرحومة ليس عليها عذاب في الآخرة عذابها في الدنيا الفتن والزلازل
 والقتل ".

أخرجه أبو داود (4278) والحاكم (4 / 444) وأحمد (4 / 410 و 418) من
 طريق المسعودي عن سعيد بن أبي بردة عن أبيه عن أبي موسى قال: قال رسول
 الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: وقال الحاكم: " صحيح الإسناد "! ووافقه الذهبي!
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في " بذل الماعون " (54 / 2) : " سنده حسن ".
كذا قالوا، والمسعودي كان اختلط. ولكن الحديث صحيح، فقد أخرجه أحمد (4 /
 408) والبخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " (1 / 1 / 38 - 39) والطبراني في
" المعجم الصغير " (ص 3) والقاضي الخولاني في " تاريخ داريا " (ص 82 - 83)
وأبو بكر الكلاباذي في " مفتاح المعاني " (154 / 1) والواحدي في " الوسيط "
 (1 / 128 / 1) من طرق أخرى كثيرة عن أبي بردة به. ولأبي بردة فيه إسناد آخر
 ، فقال محمد بن فضيل بن غزوان: حدثنا صدفة بن المثنى حدثنا رياح عن أبي بردة
 قال: " بينما أنا واقف في السوق في إمارة زياد، إذ ضربت بإحدى يدي على الأخرى
 تعجبا، فقال رجل من الأنصار - قد كانت لوالده صحبة مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه
 وسلم -: مما تعجب يا أبا بردة؟ قلت: أعجب من قوم دينهم واحد ونبيهم واحد
 ودعوتهم واحدة وحجهم
 واحد وغزوهم واحد يستحل بعضهم قتل بعض، قال: فلا تعجب
 ، فإني سمعت والدي أخبرني أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول " فذكره.
أخرجه البخاري في " التاريخ " والحاكم (4 / 353 - 254) وقال:
 " صحيح الإسناد ". ووافقه الذهبي.
قلت: هو كما قالا لولا الرجل الأنصاري الذي لم يسم. ثم أخرجه الحاكم (1 / 49
و4 / 254) وكذا الطحاوي في " المشكل " (1 / 105) والخطيب في " التاريخ "
 . (4 / 205) من طريق أبي حصين عن أبي بردة عن عبد الله بن يزيد مرفوعا بلفظ.
 " جعل عذاب هذه الأمة في دنياها ". وقال الحاكم والزيادة له: " صحيح على
 شرط الشيخين " ووافقه الذهبي، وإنما هو على شرط البخاري وحده فإن أبا بكر بن
 عياش لم يخرج له مسلم. وبايعه الحسن بن الحكم النخعي عن أبي بردة به دون
 الزيادة. أخرجه الحاكم (1    

قد استدرك الشيخ الالباني في ثبت الاستدراكات فقال ( ج2 / ص 725-732 ) 

كنت خرجته ثمة من رواية جمع عن المسعودي عن سعيد عن أبي بردة عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه، وأعللته باختلاط المسعودي.
ثم رأيت الروياني قد أخرج الحديث في "مسنده" (23/3/2) قال: نا محمد بن معمر: نا معاذ بن معاذ: نا المسعودي به.
فأقول هذا إسناد صحيح، رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين غير المسعودي، وهو ثقة هنا، قال الحافظ
"صدوق، اختلط قبل موته، وضابطه أن من سمع منه بـ (بغداد) فبعد الاختلاط".
قلت: ومعاذ بن معاذ، وهو العنبري البصري، فيكون سمع منه قبل الاختلاط، وقد صرح بذلك الحافظ العراقي في "التقييد والإِيضاح" (ص 402) ، وتبعه ابن الكيال (293-295) ، فعليه فقد زالت العلة، وصح الإِسناد والحمد لله، وهذا من فضله تعالى وتوفيقه إياي في خدمة السنة والذب عنها.
أقول هذا لأنني وقفت في هذه الأيام على رسالة صغيرة لمؤلف مجهول في هذا العلم الشريف؛ سماها "المنهج الصحيح في الحكم على الحديث النبوي الشريف" بقلم عادل مرشد؛ ذكر في مقدمتها أنه من تلامذة الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط، تبين لي منها أنه لا يعرف من هذا العلم إلا التقليد والنقل من هنا وهناك على جهل أيضًا بعلم المصطلح كقوله (ص 24) :
 "وتدرك العلة بتفرد الراوي".
فهذا خطأ؛ لأن الراوي إذا كان ثقة وتفرد بحديث؛ فهو صحيح ما لم يخالف من هو أوثق منه أو أكثر عددًا، فالعلة تدرك بالمخالفة وليس بالتفرد.
ولا أريد الآن الرد عليه وعلى ما في رُسَيْلته من الأخطاء، لأن الوقت أضيق من أن يتسع للرد على مثلها، وإن كان قد تبين لي منها أن تأليفه إياها إنما كان بباعث حقد دفين، فقد اختار أربعة أحاديث صحيحة مما كنت صححته في بعض كتبي، فضعفها هو كلها، أحدها مما صححه جمع كمسلم وابن حبان وغيرهما، وهو قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:
 "خلق الله التربة يوم السبت.." الحديث، أعله بزعم مخالفته للقرآن، وهو زعم كنت رددته؛ بل بينت بطلانه في غير ما كتاب من كتبي مثل: "مختصر العلو" (111-112) ، وهذه السلسلة (1833) ، والتعليق على "المشكاة" (5735) ، ولم يأت المشار إليه في تأييد زعمه بشيء جديد، وإنما هو يجتر ما قاله غيره مما قد رددته
 هناك، دون أن يدلي ولو بكلمة واحدة للرد علي متجاهلًا ذلك كله، وليس ذلك من شأن من يريد الحق، وهو في ذلك كله قد قلد شيخه في تعليقه على "صحيح ابن حبان" (14/30-32) ، وهو قد رأى يقينًا ردي المشار إليه في كتبي، فإنه كثير الاستفادة منها كما تقدم (ص 724) ، فاكتفى فيه بحكاية الأقوال المردود عليها، دون الجواب عن ردي على مذهب من قال: "عنزة ولو طارت"، ومن أراد الوقوف على الحقيقة فليرجع إلى المواضع المشار إليها من كتبي ...
ولذلك فقد أنصف الأستاذ رضاء الله المباركفوري في تعليقه على كتاب "العظمة" لأبي الشيخ (4/1358-1360) ، فحكى أقوال الذين أعلوه بالمخالفة، وردي لها، ثم أعاد شيئًا من ذلك في مكان آخر (ص 1377) ، ثم انتهى إلى موافقته إياي على صحة الحديث، وأنه لا حجة عند من أعلوه بالمخالفة، فجزاه الله خيرًا.
فإذن لا داعي لإِعادة ردي المشار إليه آنفًا، ولكن لا بد لي من أن أقدم طريقًا أخرى للحديث هي نص فيما ذهبنا إليه، وهو ما أخرجه النسائي في "السنن الكبرى" (6/427/11392) من طريق الأخضر بن عجلان عن ابن جريج المكي عن عطاء عن أبي هريرة مرفوعًا:
"يا أبا هريرة! إن الله خلق السماوات والأرضين وما بينهما في ستة أيام، ثم استوى على العرش يوم السابع، وخلق التربة يوم السبت.." الحديث. ورجاله ثقات. فقد جمع هذا النص بين الأيام المذكورة في القرآن والأيام السبعة المذكورة في الحديث الذي بين فيه ما جرى على الأرض من تطوير في الخلق، وهو ما كنا حملنا عليه الحديث الصحيح في رد ما أعلوه به، فالحمد لله على توفيقه، ونسأله المزيد منه بفضله وكرمه.
(تنبيه) : لقد شارك شعيبًا في تضعيف هذا الحديث الصحيح تلميذه الآخر المدعو (حسان عبد المنان) في "ضعيفته" التي سبقت الإِشارة إليها في بعض
الاستدراكات المتقدمة، وكأنه شعر مما حكاه من التعليل الذي ذكره شيخه وغيره وليس فيه ما تقوم به الحجة، فأراد هو أن يتظاهر بما لم تستطعه الأوائل! فقال (ص 266) في أحد رواته إسماعيل بن أمية:
"لم يصرح بالتحديث".
قلت: وإسماعيل هذا ثقة ثبت كما قال الحافظ، وقد احتج به الشيخان، ولم يتهم بتدليس.
ومن هنا يتجلى خطورة ما عليه الشيخ شعيب من تشبثه في تضعيف الأحاديث الصحيحة بأوهى العلل، وتشجيعه للطلاب الذين يتمرنون على يديه في تخريج الأحاديث على تقليده في ذلك، وابتكار العلل التي لا حقيقة لها في التضعيف. والله المستعان.
ومعذرة إلى القراء فقد جرني البحث إلى الابتعاد عما كنت أريد الكتابة فيه، ألا وهو حديث هذا الاستدراك، فإنه من الأحاديث الأربعة الصحيحة التي ضعفها المومى إليه في رسيلته! (ص 36-37) بزعم أنه يخالف الأحاديث الصحيحة من رواية غير واحد من أصحابه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه يخرج ناس من أمته من النار بالشفاعة!
قلت: فأكد بزعمه جهله بطريقة التوفيق بين الأحاديث التي يظهر لبعضهم التعارض بينها؛ والحقيقة أنه لا تعارض عند التأمل والابتعاد عن التظاهر بالتحقيق المزيف كما هو الواقع في هذا الحديث الصحيح، فإنه ليس المراد به كل فرد من أفراد الأمة، وإنما من كان منهم قد صارت ذنوبه مكفرة بما أصابه من البلايا في حياته؛ كما قال البيهقي في "شعب الإِيمان" (1/342) :
"وحديث الشفاعة يكون فيمن لم تَصِر ذنوبه مكفرة في حياته".
قلت: فالحديث إذن من باب إطلاق الكل وإرادة البعض، أطلق "الأمة" وأراد بعضها؛ وهم الذين كفرت ذنوبهم بالبلايا ونحوها مما ذكر في الحديث، وما أكثر المكفرات 
في الاحاديث الصحيحة والحمد لله وفي ذلك ألف الحافظ ابن حجر كتابه المعروف في المكفرات ...

----------


## السليماني

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

